# December Snowflakes 2015! Come join me 74 ladies, 10 angels, two sets of twins!



## luna_19

I'm surprised there's no December thread yet! I'm due December 14 with #2. Let's chat and keep things positive through the scary first tri and beyond :)

*Due dates!*
ElmaWG - Dec 1 :blue:
Indian Maa - Dec 1 :blue:
nessaw - Dec 1 :pink:
wishingonastar - Dec 1 :yellow:
jumpingo - Dec 2 :yellow:
Mysteriouseye - Dec 3 :blue:
Leanne83 - Dec 3 :blue:
MummytoAmberx - Dec 3 :blue:
BeaFirefly - Dec 3 :yellow:
Eclaire - Dec 4 :blue:
Justplay91 - Dec 4 :pink:
sojourn - Dec 4 :yellow:
charliekay - Dec 4 :yellow:
Twinmum87 - Dec 4 :yellow:
Ever_After - Dec 4 :pink:
Mrs.stefka :angel:
Chimpette - Dec 5 :yellow:
Willow82 - Dec 5 :yellow:
CG25 - Dec 6 :yellow:
Nikie - Dec 6 :pink:
BeckyTy - Dec 6 :yellow:
Keebs - Dec 6 :pink:
IsabellaJayne - Dec 6 :pink:
lcbrockley - Dec 7 :yellow:
Claire23rd - Dec 7 :yellow:
AngelOb - TBD :yellow:
Stacey&bump - Dec 8 :yellow:
joeliza23 - Dec 9 :pink:
PocoHR - Dec 9 :blue: :angel:
Mum_of_Roodys - Dec 10 :yellow:
Pearlie - Dec 10 :pink:
kneeswrites - Dec 10 :blue:
Luvbug92 - Dec 10 :yellow:
Babybump87 - Dec 10 :pink:
Flibberty87 - TBD :angel:
Shezza84uk - Dec 11 :blue: :pink:
Indhira2 - Dec 12 :blue:
o0oCharlieo0o - Dec 12 :yellow:
jarsx3 - Dec 12 :yellow:
Aurora Rose - Dec 12 :yellow: :angel:
Brittahnee - Dec 13 :yellow:
Kallie3000 - Dec 13 :blue:
2ndtimeAbz - Dec 13 :pink:
luna_19 - Dec 15 :yellow:
Prettysweetz3 - Dec 15 :yellow:
Ladybugwest - Dec 15 :pink:
Ameli - Dec 16 :blue:
jessilou - Dec 17 :yellow:
Riley's.Mammy - Dec 17 :pink:
diz - Dec 17 :blue:
cutestuff - Dec 17 :pink:
terripeachy - Dec 18 :angel:
Dec Baby - Dec 18 :yellow:
wrightywales - Dec 18:blue:
McKitten15 - Dec 18 :blue: :blue:
Iveneverseen - Dec 18 :pink:
blinker86 - Dec 19 :blue:
Mamalovesfika - Dec 20 :yellow:
Laska5 - Dec 20 :angel:
Marielyo - Dec 20 :yellow:
Dunibaby - Dec 20 :pink:
TeddysGirl - Dec 20 :blue:
Lee37 - Dec 21 :angel:
mazndave - Dec 22 :yellow:
Blu10 - Dec 23 :blue:
x__Hannah__x - Dec 24 :yellow:
K8te - Dec 24 :blue:
IsaacRalph - Dec 25 :angel:
tuesdaysbaby - Dec 25 :yellow: :xmas8:
Mummy2o - Dec 25 :angel:
BethMaassen - Dec 25 :pink: :xmas14:
laurac1988 - Dec 25 :pink: :xmas9:
dove830 - Dec 27 :angel:
Elsmummy24 - Dec 27 :yellow:
LulaBug - Dec 28 :blue:
amariee - Dec 29 :pink:
LillyTame - Dec 29 :blue:
camocutie2006 - Dec 29 :pink:
MyFavSurprise - Dec 29 :blue:
MissMaggieMay - Dec 30 :yellow:
mrsverhey - Dec 31 :yellow:
OperationBbyO - Jan 2 :yellow: (honorary December baby!)


If i've missed you please let me know! I am updating mostly from my phone with a toddler hanging off of me :dohh:


----------



## Twinmum87

Hello, I am due december 16th :) can't wait to see what's going on in there, seems like the first scan is forever away! How you feeling?


----------



## luna_19

Feeling nice and relaxed this time around!


----------



## Twinmum87

I am trying to stay relaxed lol keep trying to distract myself from any negative thoughts. On one hand i have previous miscarriages and on the other hand the possibilty of multiples again. Been naucious 5 days already and discovered the smell of haribo's makes me heave lol!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats ladies! Hope to join you next week.


----------



## Brittahnee

Eeep! Finally a place that I feel I belong! :happy dance:

Hello mommas!
Just found out I'm pregnant with our FIRST!
We have been married almost a year and I'm a big bundle of nerves right now!!! :wacko:


----------



## luna_19

Yay! I'm going to add everyone to the first post. Hopefully we can end up with a nice big group :)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi ladies!!! Im due December 12th with my 4th baby :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey ladies! 
I can not believe i am actually posting in here... i had #3 nov 2014. Got surprize bfp yesterday, ive had no signs. Omg!! My dd is estimate, 8th dec but expecting it to go back few days at dating scan. 

Oh yeah and i already have 2 december babies too.

I am feeling scared as i was very sick last year with HG and on meds for 8 months. Praying for easier run this time. 

Congratulations everyone else h&h 9 months to you all xx


----------



## AngelOb

Yay a December thread! :happydance: I am due sometime in the beginning of December just not sure when yet, will know more when I get a dating scan done. Got a surprise bfp before I even had a cycle after my d&c so I have no idea when I ovulated. I feel like I'm early since I got bfn a week and a half ago and I don't have a lot of symptoms just tired and burping a lot. Normally first sign is sore bbs.

I have an appointment for blood levels on Wednesday so fingers crossed this is my first sticky rainbow! Can't wait to get to know you ladies more :)


----------



## luna_19

Yay lots of us! I will add the new ladies to the first post when I have a chance :)


----------



## AngelOb

Any of you ladies having really bad back pain as a symptom? It is absolutely killing me today, I barely have cramping a lil bit but not bad but oh my lord the back pain right now. Should I suck it up or take some tylenol? I hate taking medications but wow...


----------



## Twinmum87

I don't know what Tylenol contains as its not something we have over here, but there are some pain medications that can be taken in pregnancy. Try hot water bottle on your back and see if that helps.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Tylenol is paracetamol


----------



## luna_19

Yeah Tylenol is fine I've been taking it because i caught an awful cold from lo :(

I get pain in my sacral iliac joint during pregnancy it's just awful and I can already feel it starting up, going to get in with my chiro next week hopefully before it gets really bad


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i took paracetamol every day for first 2 weeks when i found out last year due to cramps. 

Apart from extra bowel movements i feel pretty normal Right now. no appts at docs till 15th! So i aint happy about that i will keep trying every day i want start anti sickness tablets asap.


----------



## Nikie

I'm Nik, I'm 32 and my partner is 36. 5 weeks pregnant with #1! EDD 6th December 2015! X


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I'm Sam. I'm 23. Pregnant with no2 due anytime between 5th Dec-12th Dec. I have irregular cycles. 

I have a 16mo DD as well :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I've put my due date 11th Dec though :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Hey :)

I'm Debbie, 27 and pregnant for the 6th time but no children (yet!) Been started on progesterone this time so fingers crossed.

I can't believe I'm pregnant. I had a mc in feb and no af since. So I'm guessing at around 4 weeks until I get my early scan. It took me 2 years to get pregnant last time after another mc (all on clomid) so I cant believe I've fallen naturally and so soon!

Hopefully it's 6th time lucky for me!

EDD based on my best guestimation is anywhere between the 8th and 15th of Dec.

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## AngelOb

I didn't take any tylenol yesterday for the back pain but I probably will today since I have to go to family's for Easter. Happy Easter to everyone by the way! I had a heat pack on my back yesterday for a few minutes at a time and that really helped.

Welcome to all the new ladies! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi everyone! I'm so glad I found this group, I'd never noticed this forum. Id mostly just been hanging out in First Tri. Thanks Luna for staring this thread. 

As of now my EDD is Dec 1! I suppose I have a a good chance of delivering in November.....but I can still join, yeah?

This will be #2 for me. I have a 2.5 yo son. I'm feeling so worn out lately from chasing and entertaining him. And the nausea has started too. And I know it's all just going to get worse :dohh: gotta love the first tri!

Good luck, y'all!


----------



## Brittahnee

The cramps are killing me, sorta like AF cramps. AF was supposed to show tomorrow... Hoping this is normal...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Brittahnee said:


> The cramps are killing me, sorta like AF cramps. AF was supposed to show tomorrow... Hoping this is normal...

i had this with all 3 of my babies, last baby i had cramps all way upto 12weeks. Some days i couldnt stand up, hot water bottle did help.


----------



## luna_19

Elma my first was 2.5 weeks early so I will not be surprised if I end up with a November baby this time, he was actually meant to be a November baby but he wanted to be a Libra I guess :haha:


----------



## Twinmum87

My twins showed up 6 weeks early and ended up being gemini's hehe.

Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies joining :)

Earlier this week i cracked open 3 double yolker eggs in a row and today I cracked open 4 more! Keep winding OH up saying its a sign haha! Been buying our eggs from the same stall for like a year and never had a double yolker so to get 7 in a row across 2 different boxes is kinda freaky!


----------



## Twinmum87

Kinda want to crack open the rest just to see if they are double yolks too!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Twinmum87 said:


> Kinda want to crack open the rest just to see if they are double yolks too!

That's so strange. Definitely a sign. It has to be lol!


----------



## ElmaWG

Flibberty87 said:


> Hopefully it's 6th time lucky for me!

6th time's a charm! Good luck!




Brittahnee said:


> The cramps are killing me, sorta like AF cramps. AF was supposed to show tomorrow... Hoping this is normal...

I've been having some cramping on and off for the last two weeks, so I bet you're fine. 



Twinmum87 said:


> Earlier this week i cracked open 3 double yolker eggs in a row and today I cracked open 4 more! Keep winding OH up saying its a sign haha! Been buying our eggs from the same stall for like a year and never had a double yolker so to get 7 in a row across 2 different boxes is kinda freaky!

That's so crazy. Sounds like you already have twins. Wouldn't it be crazy to have two sets of twins?! Are your twins identical or fraternal?


----------



## Twinmum87

They are fraternal so have quite a high chance on conceiving multiples again. Will just have to wait and see! I think it's something like a 1 in 4 chance but I have known ladies to concieve 2 or 3 sets on a row and others get 1 set from several pregnancies so you never know!


----------



## Brittahnee

Thank you ladies! That helps so much! I feel much better! <3 The cramps don't stay long, only for about 5 minutes or so.



Twinmum87 said:


> My twins showed up 6 weeks early and ended up being gemini's hehe.
> 
> Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies joining :)
> 
> Earlier this week i cracked open 3 double yolker eggs in a row and today I cracked open 4 more! Keep winding OH up saying its a sign haha! Been buying our eggs from the same stall for like a year and never had a double yolker so to get 7 in a row across 2 different boxes is kinda freaky!

That has GOT to be a sign! :thumbup:


----------



## Brittahnee

Twinmum87 said:


> They are fraternal so have quite a high chance on conceiving multiples again. Will just have to wait and see! I think it's something like a 1 in 4 chance but I have known ladies to concieve 2 or 3 sets on a row and others get 1 set from several pregnancies so you never know!

Also, I remember your line was SUPER dark early, wasn't it?!

ALSO, I would love to make a few December baby images for signatures if anyone would like to use one :)


----------



## Brittahnee

Here are two, will add more later because I'm super bored. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







decbaby2.png
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 5









decbaby.png
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hey Guys :) Can I be Added? Due December 3rd and I am pregnant with my 3rd Child :) xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Really need to shift this cold. On the 6th day now and not getting any sleep as can't breath thru nose and I feel so uncomfy breathing thru my mouth it keeps me awake. Can't do the whole steam thing, vicks vapour rub and olbas oil is making no difference :(


----------



## Flibberty87

Twinmum that sucks :( have you had lemsip? I just can't sleep period. I suffer with pregnancy insomnia every time. From about 3.5 weeks. I'm worrying that I have no symptoms yet and my tests are still quite faint but ics suck for progression. Will be speaking to my specialist in the morning and then I'll be getting a scan in about 2 weeks! Argh!

How are you all feeling?


----------



## ElmaWG

I had some red spotting last night. Very upsetting, not a good way to end the nice weekend. :nope: It was only a very small amount and it didn't last long. And I didn't have any cramping. And none this morning. So I'm praying i'm in the clear. I'm hoping to feel some morning sickness any minute now!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

ElmaWG said:


> I had some red spotting last night. Very upsetting, not a good way to end the nice weekend. :nope: It was only a very small amount and it didn't last long. And I didn't have any cramping. And none this morning. So I'm praying i'm in the clear. I'm hoping to feel some morning sickness any minute now!

Spotting is scary. Have you called your midwife? Just incase. They'd probably scan you


----------



## Twinmum87

Might send OH out for some after lunch. It does make you worry if you have no symptoms or the ease off even thou it is very normal not to have any yet. Even thou symptoms make you feel rough as hell it's like a reassurance. Not feeling nearly as bloated now so that's good :)


----------



## Twinmum87

The spotting stopping is a good thing :) women can bleed for all sorts of reason and it doesn't always mean something bad! Keep and eye on it and keep thinking positive! Like pp said, you can ring the midwife and see what they say.


----------



## AngelOb

Elma as long as the spotting wasn't a lot you should be ok. If it were to happen again I would probably call my midwife just to put my mind at ease. I hate it being so early and not know what is going to happen. It sucks even more that we can't prevent anything. Fingers crossed for no more spotting and lots of symptoms to reassure you


----------



## Brittahnee

Today is the day I was supposed to get AF. Just woke up and had some brown spotting when I wiped. No cramping just a few spots of brown on the paper. But I'm still taking HPTs because I wanted to see my line darken and I'm definitely pregnant but...the brown spotting has me extremely concerned&#8230;.

I've got my feet propped up and I'm trying not to stress about it too much. Will work on some more signature images to keep my mind busy!


----------



## Nikie

Brittahnee said:


> Today is the day I was supposed to get AF. Just woke up and had some brown spotting when I wiped. No cramping just a few spots of brown on the paper. But I'm still taking HPTs because I wanted to see my line darken and I'm definitely pregnant but...the brown spotting has me extremely concerned.
> 
> I've got my feet propped up and I'm trying not to stress about it too much. Will work on some more signature images to keep my mind busy!

Oh Hun I hope all ok....fingers crossed for you! I've read on here that brown spotting generally isn't an issue so please don't stress.

P.s I love your signature images and am going to steal one if that's ok?!

Nik x


----------



## Brittahnee

Nikie said:


> Brittahnee said:
> 
> 
> Today is the day I was supposed to get AF. Just woke up and had some brown spotting when I wiped. No cramping just a few spots of brown on the paper. But I'm still taking HPTs because I wanted to see my line darken and I'm definitely pregnant but...the brown spotting has me extremely concerned.
> 
> I've got my feet propped up and I'm trying not to stress about it too much. Will work on some more signature images to keep my mind busy!
> 
> Oh Hun I hope all ok....fingers crossed for you! I've read on here that brown spotting generally isn't an issue so please don't stress.
> 
> P.s I love your signature images and am going to steal one if that's ok?!
> 
> Nik xClick to expand...

absolutely, have at them! :flower:

Also, I'm trying hard to not stress. I'll keep an eye on it for a while. I'm trying to not think too much about it either way.but yes, that's easier said than done, I know! :dohh:


----------



## indhira2

Hello ladies!
First of all congrats to all ladies with BFPs! 

I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks in January and I just got my BFP !!! My EDD appears as 12/12 on most of the calculator sites but I think it'll be later as I ovulated kind of late this cycle. 

I am such a nervous wreck. Hubby and I are both at work so will not be able to see him until tonight so I can tell him (I had decided not to tell him until I reached at least the 8 week mark but i cant hold it !!!!!! )

Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months for us all!!! :)


----------



## Brittahnee

indhira2 said:


> Hello ladies!
> First of all congrats to all ladies with BFPs!
> 
> I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks in January and I just got my BFP !!! My EDD appears as 12/12 on most of the calculator sites but I think it'll be later as I ovulated kind of late this cycle.
> 
> I am such a nervous wreck. Hubby and I are both at work so will not be able to see him until tonight so I can tell him (I had decided not to tell him until I reached at least the 8 week mark but i cant hold it !!!!!! )
> 
> Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months for us all!!! :)

Congratulations on the :bfp: !!!!!!
as far as holding it in until the 8 week markoh my gosh, I really couldn't do that!! Proof -- told all of our family at 4 weeks. I'm terrible with secrets!


----------



## Brittahnee

Just went back to the restroom and the brown spotting has now changed to pink. I'm devastated, and on the verge of tears. Hubby is at work and I just don't know what to do...


----------



## indhira2

Thank you Brittahnee! I can see you're terrible with secrets lol. 

With regards to the spotting, sometimes its normal as there are many changes happening in there and its just your body making room for the baby that's growing. If the bleeding increases or if any clots or anything start to make appearances, then I would say go to your nearest hospital. Fingers crossed that everything is okay!!


----------



## AngelOb

Fingers crossed the spotting stops and everything is ok. Don't stress too much unless it's a lot of red and clots


----------



## luna_19

I had red spotting on 14 dpo with Devyn, it lasted an hour or two then nothing again the entire pregnancy. Sometimes you get breakthrough bleeding when AF is due just because your body is so used to your cycle


----------



## Ameli

:hi: Ladies! I am due on December 16th with #2. I also have a 15 month old little girl. Crazy to think we should have babies by the end of the year!


----------



## luna_19

I know can't believe I will have another baby by Xmas :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hi Ladies!! I would love to join in! I am due Dec. 5th. My daughters birthday is December 16th, so it looks like my end of year just got a little more expensive!!

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Twinmum87

Ameli said:


> :hi: Ladies! I am due on December 16th with #2. I also have a 15 month old little girl. Crazy to think we should have babies by the end of the year!

Yay due date buddy! Lol! Well at least if they don't change dates at the scan!


----------



## Flibberty87

Ameli said:


> :hi: Ladies! I am due on December 16th with #2. I also have a 15 month old little girl. Crazy to think we should have babies by the end of the year!

Fancy seeing you here :p 

Hope things are going well for you!


----------



## ElmaWG

Brittahnee said:


> Just went back to the restroom and the brown spotting has now changed to pink. I'm devastated, and on the verge of tears. Hubby is at work and I just don't know what to do...

Brittahnee, has it stopped? I hope everything ends up well. I have heard that it's common to have a little bleeding round the time AF is due....though I'm sure nothing will really ease your mind.

I haven't had anymore spotting today, and since there was no cramping I didn't call the doc. I'm still exhausted and a bit nauseous, never thought those would make me so happy :haha: 

I see a few more ladies have joined the crew. Congrats and welcome!


----------



## CG25

im due dec. 6th w first baby . hi to all :))


----------



## Brittahnee

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hi Ladies!! I would love to join in! I am due Dec. 5th. My daughters birthday is December 16th, so it looks like my end of year just got a little more expensive!!
> 
> Congrats to all!!

Mrs Stefka, glad you found us!!! <3

Okay so, spotting stopped so I'm calming down now and trying to just blame it on old implantation bleeding or something similar. Still no severe cramps which is good! My first appointment is scheduled for April 17th! &#128522;


----------



## Brittahnee

ElmaWG said:


> Brittahnee said:
> 
> 
> Just went back to the restroom and the brown spotting has now changed to pink. I'm devastated, and on the verge of tears. Hubby is at work and I just don't know what to do...
> 
> Brittahnee, has it stopped? I hope everything ends up well. I have heard that it's common to have a little bleeding round the time AF is due....though I'm sure nothing will really ease your mind.
> 
> I haven't had anymore spotting today, and since there was no cramping I didn't call the doc. I'm still exhausted and a bit nauseous, never thought those would make me so happy :haha:
> 
> I see a few more ladies have joined the crew. Congrats and welcome!Click to expand...

Likewise, no cramping here so I'm thinking all is well. Didn't call the doctor either because it was only when wiping and didn't last very long and no pain was accompanying it but I will definitely be keeping a watchful eye on it! Thanks for listening to me be paranoid guys!!! :dohh: this is my first pregnancy ever so its all very new to me!


----------



## Ameli

Glad things have calmed down for you two with the spotting. It's scary to see but pretty common. I had pink spotting on and off in my first trimester with my last pregnancy. Scared me but everything was ok. :hugs:


----------



## Flibberty87

The last 3 days have gone by so slowly. I found out on Friday and feel like I've known for months! Just need the next 6 hours to hurry up so I can call my specialist and get everything sorted. Then I'll maybe call my doctors and book the midwife. Need some milestones! The next 8/9 weeks need to fly by!


----------



## luna_19

I am so antsy to book in with the midwife too, they are hard to get into if you wait too long amd there's only one group that does my area AND they were closed today, argh!


----------



## Ameli

Yeah, this super-early part of pregnancy is weird and does make me antsy. The first trimester seems so long and drags. How are you guys feeling, any symptoms?


----------



## Flibberty87

I've only had symptoms since starting progesterone tbh. I'm bloated and gassy. But did feel sickly yesterday. 4.5 hours until Mr specialist is in!


----------



## Indian Maa

Hi, can I join too... EDD 1st Dec ... # 2 :)

congratulations all of you!


----------



## Brittahnee

My only symptoms really are sore breasts. I actually feel great, other than that! Oh! Hot flashes at night are awful too.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mrs.stefka said:


> Hi Ladies!! I would love to join in! I am due Dec. 5th. My daughters birthday is December 16th, so it looks like my end of year just got a little more expensive!!
> 
> Congrats to all!!

I already have 2 in dec i just love it :D although i didnt plan on having my 3rd in dec lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had spotting at 6w that was red with my second. 

we went to farm yesterday, im glad i wasnt feeling sickly because the smells there wouldnt have helped lol

im in no rush to sort mw out, ideally id like to change gp before sorting that i didnt have great time with mws or docs last year.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Feeling a bit nauseous today. Ugh. So reassuring having symptoms though. Also feel exhausted today too! Still got AF type cramping.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im not really having much in the way of symptoms but my face has come up spotty which is awful lol im not a spotty person never even suffered with them in my teens, its usually how people guess im pregnant so i better start using foundation lol

I think we need a name and a logo now like all the other months :) any ideas?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Anyone booking an early scan?


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

MummyToAmberx said:


> Anyone booking an early scan?

I've made a drs app for tomoro morning im hoping to convince him i need an early scan lol if he wont give it to me i might have to go private because i just need that early scan to out my mind at rest


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I have a scan April 24th. Ill be 7-8 weeks!


----------



## Nikie

I'm booking a scan for 20th April when I'll be 7 + 1. Had some more cramping earlier but has stopped now . Makes me nervous every time!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im undecided when to book mine for, might end up being last min thing. I booked at 7+1 last time i was at 6+5 only seen tiny dot but did have beating heart. Would be nicer to see bit more for the price.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Mines on the NHS as I had previous complications so it's just a precaution :)


----------



## indhira2

Morning ladies! Glad the spotting has slowed down since I know how scary that can be. I've only known I'm pregnant for 2 days and I already wanna hide under a rock until December !!!!!! 

I plan to book an early scan hopefully for the end of this month. When I had the miscarriage in January it was 2 days before i had booked my scan soo fingers crossed this time around!!!! :)


----------



## luna_19

Yes I couldn't think of a clever name, any suggestions? December snowflakes? I don't know. I'll change the title when we figure something out!

No real symptoms here, already getting my SI joint pain but started at the chiro yesterday so hoping it doesn't get so bad this time. With Devyn I could barely walk around 6/7 weeks. Also having occasional dizzy spells, hot flashes and that bad taste in my mouth, hoping I don't start feeling sick for at least another two weeks! So nice that my boobs don't hurt this time I guess because they've had so much use the last two years :haha:


----------



## Ameli

Yeah, I have that copper taste in my mouth on and off and super-thirsty, also occasional pinches/twinges but not much else. Still so early though.


----------



## luna_19

Oh yes I forgot about the thirst! And I'm trying to drink lots of water while it still tastes fine to me so I'm peeing up a storm :haha:


----------



## Nikie

I'm weeing loads! And starting to feel a little bit of nausea this afternoon! But the tiredness is worse! 

My partner keeps saying that I'm not properly pregnant yet :( I know that he's scared of mc etc and his way of coping is to stay as detached as possible but I want him to take it seriously.

How is everyone else's partners/hubby's taking it?

P.s re the name...I liked the Christmas puddings name that was on the other thread!


----------



## Flibberty87

I'll be getting a scan booked tomorrow when I see my high risk. Hopefully only a couple weeks away! These last few days have gone so slowly. I need it to start hurrying!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hiya ladies!
Been stalking you in the hopes of coming over, and today, I got a faint positive!!! Hoping it's darker tomorrow and on Thursday (10dpo) I'll be testing with an FRER. Due date will be December 20 based on ovulation!!! Baby number 5.


----------



## Flibberty87

Also about a group name, I had a pregnancy due in December a few years back that was baby snowflake. I like Christmas puddings too :)


----------



## Twinmum87

congratulations Brandi! :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks twin!!


----------



## Ameli

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats Brandi!

What's a Xmas pudding? Could.it be December puddings? I imagine I'm not the only one that doesn't do religious holidays ;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I imagine it's a "figgy pudding"?


----------



## luna_19

My English in laws call dessert pudding...


----------



## Twinmum87

its the firm pudding with currents and fruit peel in and usually a lot of brandy. i hate the stuff. mum made her own last year and was really offended i wouldnt try it when i have always hated it


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Playing catch up! I just saw someone had mentioned being thirsty! I forgot about that one with the water glass literally in my hand. Sooo thirsty. 

When is everyone going to tell family and friends? I waitied until I was 12 weeks last time, but I am dying to spill my guts this time for some reason :haha: I'm pretty sure it will happen this weekend :)


----------



## Brittahnee

MummyToAmberx said:


> Anyone booking an early scan?

My first appointment is next Friday, the 17th! Still dealing with AF like cramps that have me nervous, anyone else??

Oh I probably shouldn't have but I told everyone on Easter Sunday, it just seemed like the perfect time!
 



Attached Files:







rps20150407_143259.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I have had a lot of cramping, too! So glad it is from a baby and not a period this month :)


----------



## Brittahnee

Mrs.stefka said:


> I have had a lot of cramping, too! So glad it is from a baby and not a period this month :)

Oh good! That makes me feel a lot better seeing you at 5 weeks with cramping. Puts my mind at ease a bit!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I had it with all of my pregnancies. My doctor said its basically ligaments stretching and getting ready for the 9 month haul :) Unless you have a lot of bleeding, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## indhira2

Brittahnee, I LOVE your announcement picture!! It's something about the holidays that make us spill the beans huh? LOL.

I know someone mentioned about how hubby feels about telling people.....just got into a "highly engaging argument" with hubby over this one as he doesnt want to tell anyone until the first trimester is over but thats sooooo far away!!! :(

Welcome Brandi and congrats on your BFP ! fingers crossed for a sticky bean for you :)


----------



## Twinmum87

OH wanted to wait until I was 6 weeks but I managed to con him into agreeing for us to tell parents only the day after I got my bfp ... got bfp 4 days before af would have been due lol! Not telling anyone else until after the first scan. First tell the kids, then the close relatives and family then post on fb for the rest to see.


----------



## ElmaWG

Twinmum87 said:


> its the firm pudding with currents and fruit peel in and usually a lot of brandy. i hate the stuff. mum made her own last year and was really offended i wouldnt try it when i have always hated it

Eehhh... Makes me queezy just thinking about it! Might sound better after first tri, lol. Like in December!


----------



## ElmaWG

I told my sis over the weekend. I'll probably wait a couple more weeks to tell the rest of the family and friends. But I'll be waiting til week 12 to tell work. Not looking forward to that at all.

I think "Christmas puddings" sounds nice, but I agree that if some of us aren't into Christmas for whatever reason, maybe something else would be better. I like the "snowflake" idea.

How about: the " winter wonders", "snow Babies", lil holiday lights", "snowy snugglies" , yeah these are silly!


----------



## Brittahnee

December darlings? Give me a second to think of more.

Winter Wonders is cute!


----------



## Kallie3000

December 13th possible due date right here. Fourth pregnancy, but we are trying for our first rainbow baby! Have really good feeling, I think this will be our forever baby! 
We go in for our first ultrasound scan next week on Wednesday. Really have my fingers crossed for good news :)


----------



## Brittahnee

Kallie3000 said:


> December 13th possible due date right here. Fourth pregnancy, but we are trying for our first rainbow baby! Have really good feeling, I think this will be our forever baby!
> We go in for our first ultrasound scan next week on Wednesday. Really have my fingers crossed for good news :)

Hello possible due date twin! I'm only going by guesses at this point! :baby:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

All I want are eggs! GIVE ME MORE EGGS!!!! :brat:


----------



## AngelOb

Finally caught up, I missed a bunch on this thread, working too much during the day without access to internet.

I'm not a huge fan of puddings but I love the winter wonders or december snowflakes idea. Something that doesn't have holiday connotation for those that don't all celebrate holidays.

Cramping has been me lately, comes and goes quite a bit but the back pain is what's killing me the most. And I hear you on constantly thirsty...can't get enough water.

First scan I want to be after I'm for sure 7-8 weeks so probably going to wait about 3-4 weeks to be on the safe side. I don't want something too early and I can't see the heartbeat. That's how I found out about the last one so I need that reassurance. Can't wait to hear how all the early scans go! Sticky beans for all of us!


----------



## Brittahnee

AngelOb said:


> Finally caught up, I missed a bunch on this thread, working too much during the day without access to internet.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of puddings but I love the winter wonders or december snowflakes idea. Something that doesn't have holiday connotation for those that don't all celebrate holidays.
> 
> Cramping has been me lately, comes and goes quite a bit but the back pain is what's killing me the most. And I hear you on constantly thirsty...can't get enough water.
> 
> First scan I want to be after I'm for sure 7-8 weeks so probably going to wait about 3-4 weeks to be on the safe side. I don't want something too early and I can't see the heartbeat. That's how I found out about the last one so I need that reassurance. Can't wait to hear how all the early scans go! Sticky beans for all of us!

Yes! STICKY BEANS ALL AROUND!!!!! 
I still like Winter Wonders :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Brittahnee said:


> December darlings? Give me a second to think of more.
> 
> Winter Wonders is cute!

I love december darlings! For the life of me I couldn't think of a good D word to put before December.


----------



## ElmaWG

AngelOb said:


> First scan I want to be after I'm for sure 7-8 weeks so probably going to wait about 3-4 weeks to be on the safe side. I don't want something too early and I can't see the heartbeat. That's how I found out about the last one so I need that reassurance. Can't wait to hear how all the early scans go! Sticky beans for all of us!

Angel, you may want to book the appointment sooner rather than later. I called for an appointment at 5 weeks 5 days, and the receptionist said they were already fully booked for babies with my expected due date. Can you believe that! 

So, I've had to settle for a clinic that's not my first choice (due to being farther away from home/work). They couldn't fit me in for a few weeks, so I'll be 8 weeks anyways.

Hi Kallie3000. Welcome and good luck!

Brandie....I hope you get more eggs :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I kind of ate 13 hard boiled eggs for supper

It's such a major craving for me right now lol.

December Dreamers
December Snowbabies


----------



## Brittahnee

ElmaWG said:


> Brittahnee said:
> 
> 
> December darlings? Give me a second to think of more.
> 
> Winter Wonders is cute!
> 
> I love december darlings! For the life of me I couldn't think of a good D word to put before December.Click to expand...

Whichever we go with, I can make some signature images after I get home! I also thought dolls but darlings stood out to me a little more!


----------



## BeckyTy

Hi Luna, I would love to join the thread. I'm expecting my very first bundle of joy on the 6st of December. It is so nice to see how many of us are due in December, winter babies woohooo!! Just in time for Christmas. Could one ever ask for a better gift? I'm so excited yet so nervous. This is a great thread as we all go through the scary first trimester we could all use some support.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

December babies are pretty wonderful. My oldest son was born December 1.

It's funny because I'm March, and my oldest daughter is March.
My youngest daughter is May, and her father (my EX husband) is May.
My son is December, and now there's another December baby coming.
Guess that means when I aim for #6, I gotta aim for another July baby lol


----------



## Brittahnee

In other news. 
I just ordered my diaper bag and super excited to get it in!!!! :cloud9:

I'm seriously an MK addict and this just made my day!!! <3
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-04-07 at 10.10.33 PM.png
File size: 129.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats to all those who got their bfp! Ive woke up feeling okay, every night i go to sleep i am stressing about what tomorrow brings. When my HG started last year i was amazing 1 day within 24hrs everything changed i never started to feel better until 15 weeks later. As long as im okay on saturday as i got tickets to see shrek the musical :D 

I cant remember names of dec groups in 07 and 09.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Guess my test was a nasty evap
The witch arrived this morning

Good luck and HH9M everyone!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

BrandiCanucks said:


> Guess my test was a nasty evap
> The witch arrived this morning
> 
> Good luck and HH9M everyone!!!

Im so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Keebs

Hi ladies, congratulations on all the BFP's. I'm due 6th December with baby number 2 and would love to join you in this journey :flower:

So sorry BrandiCanucks :hugs:


----------



## ElmaWG

BrandiCanucks said:


> Guess my test was a nasty evap
> The witch arrived this morning
> 
> Good luck and HH9M everyone!!!

I'm sorry that you're leaving us, Brandi, but i hope to see you back in the First-Tri soon!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope so too. I think that maybe my body just isn't ready yet. The witch is 3 days earlier than expected.

I think there's also the possibility that I DID conceive and because my cycles are still wonky from having my son in July, the witch just overtook instead.

My two miscarriages happened when my daughter was 6 months old and 8 months old, and I finally got my keeper when she was 1 year old. Since September 2013, my body has gone through a tubal reversal, pregnancy, and c-section. It probably just needs more time to recover. 

I'm honestly a little shocked that it didn't happen, because it's happened on the first try with my donor twice now, so I'm chalking it up to my body just not being ready yet. Gonna try again for next cycle and if it doesn't happen then, then I'm going to wait until my son is a year old before trying again.

Take care ladies!!


----------



## AngelOb

Elma, that's a good idea. I can't believe they were booked so far ahead of time for appointments where you are. I go in today for blood and am planning on booking my scan before I leave. Once I have a better idea of how far along I am based on levels I'll know when I want to schedule the scan. Honestly I could have conceived on time based on cd1 being surgery and be almost 7w right now I have no idea. I just feel super early.

So sorry to hear Brandi :( I hope you get your :bfp: soon


----------



## Twinmum87

Huge hugs brandi, hope to see you back in first trimester soon!

Congrats to the new ladies joining us!

I just booked in with GP for Tuesday morning when I will be 4+6. I was thinking to wait until I was closer to 6 weeks but I decided to go a little earlier to try and avoid getting the 12 week scan 3 weeks late like last time.


----------



## indhira2

Good Morning ladies, Congrats and welcome to all of the new December mommas.

Brandi, I am sorry to hear the witch arrived but I am glad you have such a positive attitude about it and understand that maybe your body's not ready. I'm sure you'll get your sticky baby in no time! :)


----------



## Brittahnee

BrandiCanucks said:


> I hope so too. I think that maybe my body just isn't ready yet. The witch is 3 days earlier than expected.
> 
> I think there's also the possibility that I DID conceive and because my cycles are still wonky from having my son in July, the witch just overtook instead.
> 
> My two miscarriages happened when my daughter was 6 months old and 8 months old, and I finally got my keeper when she was 1 year old. Since September 2013, my body has gone through a tubal reversal, pregnancy, and c-section. It probably just needs more time to recover.
> 
> I'm honestly a little shocked that it didn't happen, because it's happened on the first try with my donor twice now, so I'm chalking it up to my body just not being ready yet. Gonna try again for next cycle and if it doesn't happen then, then I'm going to wait until my son is a year old before trying again.
> 
> Take care ladies!!

Wow Brandi! This is shocking! If there is any positive to this at all, you can look forward to a new year baby now instead!!! Keep your body healthy first and baby will come when the time is right!


----------



## Brittahnee

Nausea hit me in full force last night. I had to send hubby to the gas station at midnight for ginger ale but they didn't have any :cry: now I'm in that awkward limbo where I'm super hungry but also nauseous. Ahhh pregnancy. :thumbup:


----------



## Twinmum87

Oh bless ya Britt! Not fun is it! I had awful sickness in previous pregnancies, no where near as bad this time round! Not yet anyway lol! Glad thou as I can't stand ginger so nothing really work to ease it! Hope you don't have the 'morning' sickness (seriously who came up with that name, morning my rear!) for too much longer.


----------



## Brittahnee

I wasn't expecting "morning" sickness so soon. Oh gosh, seems I have quite the road ahead of me! I'm not vomiting yet, it's just that super annoying lingering queasy feeling at the moment!


----------



## indhira2

ladies, unfortunately I've added myself to the nausea group. couldn't finish my banana this morning without feeling like I was going to have to pull over and vomit. 

Although in my case.....I'm secretly happy for it!! Last time, I had no nausea no symptoms whatsoever but sadly that ended in my mc so i am grateful for anything thats different this time around! :)


----------



## Brittahnee

That's the worst! Knowing you need to eat but just not being able to do it! I think I might cook myself some homemade chicken and rice soup, I found a recipe I'm dying to try!! I also have allergies kicking up big time, either that or a cold in the making! :dohh: I got up to pee this morning and coughed, but I had to cover my mouth immediately because the cough nearly gagged me!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Morning sickness hasnt hit me yet, that makes me worry :( i wish i had it at the moment but no doubt when i get it I'll be wishing it would go away lol


----------



## Flibberty87

Just got back from the hospital, specialist was absolutely lovely. Upped my progesterone and booked me a scan for the 22nd. I reckon the next 2 weeks are going to go even slower than the last 6 days since I found out hah I'm super excited but terrified at the same time. I'm just glad there are so many people going through the same slow few weeks!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Brittahnee said:


> That's the worst! Knowing you need to eat but just not being able to do it! I think I might cook myself some homemade chicken and rice soup, I found a recipe I'm dying to try!! I also have allergies kicking up big time, either that or a cold in the making! :dohh: I got up to pee this morning and coughed, but I had to cover my mouth immediately because the cough nearly gagged me!

Ooh chicken and rice soup sounds lovely! Never heard of it before i think i will have to search a recipe myself :)


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: Brandi

I'm quite happy for the nausea to take it's time, it started at 6 weeks last time and it was awful! I'm still testing everyday since I have like a million tests :haha: I even turned down a dating scan yesterday :saywhat: feeling really relaxed!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

So, I completely couldn't help myself and told my best friend about the pregnancy yesterday! She is almost 12 weeks, and feeling very down about her current weight gain, and is questioning what type of mother she will be...it only seemed right. She said she had been feeling very alone in this pregnancy (her first), and was really excited I told her! After that, I felt like telling everyone, but my husband talked me down from the ledge :haha: 

I have been feeling pretty normal, but TMI, I have so much gas pain! Me an my kiddos went for a walk and it seemed to make things worse! And the Sahara desert that is my mouth. I can't get enough liquids!

And, this may be a dumb question, but what is a rainbow baby?


----------



## Flibberty87

A rainbow baby is a baby conceived after a loss x


----------



## Ameli

Flibberty, I really hope this is your rainbow!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Flibberty87 said:


> A rainbow baby is a baby conceived after a loss x

Thank you for letting me know! What a sweet name :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Dare I get a ticker? I still dont know how far I am but doc thinks 5 weeksish... dare I do it?


----------



## Brittahnee

Flibberty87 said:


> Dare I get a ticker? I still dont know how far I am but doc thinks 5 weeksish... dare I do it?

Do it! I got mine as soon as I took a positive HPT, I'll probably need to adjust the dates though!


----------



## Ameli

Do it! (I haven't done it yet either.)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I say do it, too :) YOLO!


----------



## Twinmum87

Flibberty87 said:


> Dare I get a ticker? I still dont know how far I am but doc thinks 5 weeksish... dare I do it?

I put a ticker ion the day I got bfp at 3 weeks lol


----------



## AngelOb

Going to my appointment in less than an hour, so ready to know about how far along I am. No idea if they are going to do a dating scan today or just do blood draws. I will find out soon enough I guess. I don't have full blown morning sickness right now just nausea when I'm in the car. It used to be just when I was riding but now it's driving too so I'm guessing baby doesn't like the car. Oh well, rather have symptoms and know I'm doing ok than feel fine and lose the little peanut.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good luck at your scan, Angel!


----------



## Ameli

Good luck at your appt!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck!


----------



## ElmaWG

Can't wait to hear how the scan goes, angel. 

I'm trying to be more careful with how I eat with the morning sickness this time around. Last time, I drank TONS of ginger ale and and salty carbs and snacks pretty much all day to keep the nausea away. And it mostly worked, but I gained too much weight during first tri because of this.


----------



## Ameli

I'm trying to be healthier in general this pregnancy. I ate lots of carbs, was pretty sedentary, and also gained more than I would've liked with the last one.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I'm right there with you, Elma. I am making it a priority to walk and exercise everyday to help minimize the weight gain. It can creep up on you...quickly.


----------



## BeckyTy

Hi Britt, do you still have af like cramps? I have been having these cramps on and off since I missed my period. My doctor tells me it's normal but it still makes me worried. This is my very first pregnancy so it's all very new to me. Does anybody else have sensitive nipples? My breasts are only mildly tender on the sides under the armpits but my nipples are killing me. So far I haven't puked once but I do get nauseous, it feels like I'm hungry all the time yet nothing really meets my expectations. Anyone else ever experienced this? Take care ladies.


----------



## luna_19

My nipples were very sensitive last time, everyone is different and every pregnancy is different :)


----------



## Brittahnee

BeckyTy said:


> Hi Britt, do you still have af like cramps? I have been having these cramps on and off since I missed my period. My doctor tells me it's normal but it still makes me worried. This is my very first pregnancy so it's all very new to me. Does anybody else have sensitive nipples? My breasts are only mildly tender on the sides under the armpits but my nipples are killing me. So far I haven't puked once but I do get nauseous, it feels like I'm hungry all the time yet nothing really meets my expectations. Anyone else ever experienced this? Take care ladies.

For the most part, my cramps are gone! They came around the time AF was due and I haven't had any since. If I do get them, they last a few seconds and are gone so I'm thinking that's baby growing and getting comfy in there. I'm feeling a lot better (how ironic) now that I'm experiencing some symptoms though! The 17th can't come quick enough! Ready for my appointment!!!


----------



## CG25

let us know how your first appt goes :)


----------



## indhira2

Just set up my first appointment!! Now just gotta remain sane until May 7th -.-
AHHHHHH !!!!! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

BeckyTy said:


> Hi Britt, do you still have af like cramps? I have been having these cramps on and off since I missed my period. My doctor tells me it's normal but it still makes me worried. This is my very first pregnancy so it's all very new to me. Does anybody else have sensitive nipples? My breasts are only mildly tender on the sides under the armpits but my nipples are killing me. So far I haven't puked once but I do get nauseous, it feels like I'm hungry all the time yet nothing really meets my expectations. Anyone else ever experienced this? Take care ladies.

My boobs/nipples never bother me. Im unlucky they dont even grow big in pregnancy haha


----------



## AngelOb

So the scan was a joke, I had to go to the clinic and wait 15min for one tube of blood and don't even get the results until tomorrow or the day after. They didn't even have me see anyone or schedule another appointment. I have to wait for a nurse to call me to schedule an actual scan for dating purposes. Honestly I'm thinking I may even be based on LMP 6w5d who knows. I'm just extremely frustrated, I could have gone to the ACL lab and had it done in 2min instead of waiting 15.


----------



## BeckyTy

Britt, That's funny because my first u/s scan is on the 17th of April. I went to my doctor for my blood work results today, HCG came back at 13654, which sounds quite high as I'm only 5 weeks, 1 day pregnant today. Twins lol?? :baby::baby: I hope nothing is wrong with them being so high already. 
Has anybody else had high HCG from the get go?


----------



## Twinmum87

How come they check the HCG? Is that done as standard over there? Over here they only check on HCG levels if they are checking on a suspected miscarriage or ectopic.


----------



## Brittahnee

This is my first pregnancy so I'm not really sure how things are done here. Sorry guys!!


----------



## BeckyTy

Twinmum87 said:


> How come they check the HCG? Is that done as standard over there? Over here they only check on HCG levels if they are checking on a suspected miscarriage or ectopic.

My doctor likes to check HCG in early pregnancy to make sure it's doubling properly, the HCG is added to the full blood work checking iron, vit D, progesterone etc...as all of these are important for a healthy pregnancy. At the clinic I go to they also recommend an early u/s scan at 6-8 weeks to rule out an ectopic which could prevent rupture of a Fallopian tube. I guess it is different everywhere.


----------



## Brittahnee

I have no idea what to expect at this appointment. You guys are making me curious!

I made a signature image but can change the name if we decided on something else. I was just bored and procrastinating cooking my soup.


----------



## Brittahnee

Also, TMI time, but have any of you ladies had diarrhea? It started yesterday for me and hasn't let up since. I did some online research (aka Google) and some ladies experience this as part of their morning sickness...albeit an uncommon side effect. Leave it to me to get the shitty (hehehe) end of the deal!


----------



## BeckyTy

Brittahnee said:


> Also, TMI time, but have any of you ladies had diarrhea? It started yesterday for me and hasn't let up since. I did some online research (aka Google) and some ladies experience this as part of their morning sickness...albeit an uncommon side effect. Leave it to me to get the shitty (hehehe) end of the deal!

Lol :laugh2: I'm so happy you brought it up. This was one of my earliest pregnancy signs, the yucky diarrhea. It then went away just to come back yesterday and today. I'm happy I'm not the only one experiencing it. Have any of you had heartburn yet?


----------



## BeckyTy

Brittahnee said:


> I have no idea what to expect at this appointment. You guys are making me curious!
> 
> I made a signature image but can change the name if we decided on something else. I was just bored and procrastinating cooking my soup.

By the way that signature image is sharp, really nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

Runny poo is my pregnancy thing but at least I don't get constipated I guess...I only got heartburn once last time, it was one of the most awful things ever


----------



## BeckyTy

luna_19 said:


> Runny poo is my pregnancy thing but at least I don't get constipated I guess...I only got heartburn once last time, it was one of the most awful things ever

Yeah I definitely agree with you, heartburn is no fun, hopefully it's just one of those things that come and go. On a positive note, I have been sleeping really good since I became pregnant. No pregnancy insomnia here at least not yet :happydance: wahoo.


----------



## Twinmum87

Here the first scan is at 12 weeks, exceptions being if you had ivf, more than 3 previous losses or you are bleeding. They won't scan if everything seems to be going well just to make sure, only if there is actually a problem. We are booked in at hospitals for scans unless you can afford to go private.


----------



## BeckyTy

Twinmum87 said:


> Here the first scan is at 12 weeks, exceptions being if you had ivf, more than 3 previous losses or you are bleeding. They won't scan if everything seems to be going well just to make sure, only if there is actually a problem. We are booked in at hospitals for scans unless you can afford to go private.

Are you from the UK? Sounds like England, my sister lives there and she had her first scan at 12 weeks. Here you get a referral from your doctor and go to your nearest MIC (medical imaging centre). It is common practice at many clinics to do the first scan at 12 weeks. But unfortunately ectopic pregnancies are on the rise and by detecting it early it will prevent damage to the Fallopian tube and possible emergency surgery. This is why at the clinic I go to they recommend an early scan.


----------



## Twinmum87

Yeah in uk. I had a suspected ectopic last time, scan showed I was too early on to see where the pregnancy was and I miscarried before repeat scan was done so never found out either way.

Totally random but how can.you tell the difference between normal pregnancy discharge and thrush? Only time I had thrush was when I had antibiotics whilst preg 7 years ago so can't remember what it's like :/ no dr app avsilable until Tuesday when I am already booken in for pregnancy confirmatiin.


----------



## Brittahnee

oh gosh yes, anything sets the heartburn off! Today though, it's my allergies driving me crazy! I have a migraine from hell and had to pop open a soda (I know, terrible!) and take a few sips. I think my body is having caffeine withdrawals because I really, really love my caffeine.


----------



## Twinmum87

Ohh the caffeine withdrawal isn't fun. I stopped drinking caffuene exert maybe the odd coffee just twice a week back in January ready to start ttc in March as I didn't fancy caffeine withdrawal in early pregnancy! Don't envy you! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BeckyTy

Twinmum87 said:


> Yeah in uk. I had a suspected ectopic last time, scan showed I was too early on to see where the pregnancy was and I miscarried before repeat scan was done so never found out either way.
> 
> Totally random but how can.you tell the difference between normal pregnancy discharge and thrush? Only time I had thrush was when I had antibiotics whilst preg 7 years ago so can't remember what it's like :/ no dr app avsilable until Tuesday when I am already booken in for pregnancy confirmatiin.

As far as I know the difference would be in whether or not you are experiencing pain when you are passing urine, pain with intercourse or abnormal looking discharge. Also itching is a sign of thrush. Other than that it should be normal to experience more vaginal discharge in early pregnancy. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## BeckyTy

Brittahnee said:


> oh gosh yes, anything sets the heartburn off! Today though, it's my allergies driving me crazy! I have a migraine from hell and had to pop open a soda (I know, terrible!) and take a few sips. I think my body is having caffeine withdrawals because I really, really love my caffeine.

I'm sorry to hear about your allergies, hopefully you will get relief sooner rather than later. Caffeine withdrawals can be nasty, although that will get better with time I'm sure. Do you have a sweet tooth? I'm seriously craving everything sweet.


----------



## Brittahnee

I wish I had thought to cut caffeine out pre pregnancy! Of course, we got pregnant so much quicker than I expected that I didn't really have time to do so. But I still limit myself as I was told cutting caffeine cold turkey could actually stress baby more than gradually weaning off!

and I'm not so much for sweets, but salty foods I LOVE! Like potato chips, pickles, french fries. YUM!


----------



## Kallie3000

Brittahnee said:


> I wish I had thought to cut caffeine out pre pregnancy! Of course, we got pregnant so much quicker than I expected that I didn't really have time to do so. But I still limit myself as I was told cutting caffeine cold turkey could actually stress baby more than gradually weaning off!
> 
> and I'm not so much for sweets, but salty foods I LOVE! Like potato chips, pickles, french fries. YUM!

Generally, if you keep it under the equivalent of 2 cups a day (approx 150 MG caffiene total) you'll be good to go. However, over four cups a day is linked to bad news. So even though I'm a coffee junkie, with my history I'm definitely staying under the two cups!


----------



## BeckyTy

Brittahnee said:


> I wish I had thought to cut caffeine out pre pregnancy! Of course, we got pregnant so much quicker than I expected that I didn't really have time to do so. But I still limit myself as I was told cutting caffeine cold turkey could actually stress baby more than gradually weaning off!
> 
> and I'm not so much for sweets, but salty foods I LOVE! Like potato chips, pickles, french fries. YUM!

Well I certainly don't mind salty foods either :p. One thing I'm wondering out of curiousity is does anyone of you have an intuition as to what gender your baby might be? I have been having this overwhelming feeling that it's a girl I'm carrying. It really doesn't matter to me and my husband what it is, but I have a feeling that it's a girl. Crazy ha?


----------



## ElmaWG

Kallie3000 said:


> Generally, if you keep it under the equivalent of 2 cups a day (approx 150 MG caffiene total) you'll be good to go. However, over four cups a day is linked to bad news. So even though I'm a coffee junkie, with my history I'm definitely staying under the two cups!

Yep, I'm still drinking coffee too, but I've cut back to one cup a day, and I'm making it weaker. I couldn't get through my work day without it. but the afternoons are SO tough after my morning buzz is gone. Oh the exhaustion! :coffee: It also doesn't help that we're potty training DS, and he's waking up twice each night to pee ( sound familiar? :haha:) and he screams for me to help him (he has a fit if daddy tries to help).


----------



## Brittahnee

BeckyTy said:


> Brittahnee said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had thought to cut caffeine out pre pregnancy! Of course, we got pregnant so much quicker than I expected that I didn't really have time to do so. But I still limit myself as I was told cutting caffeine cold turkey could actually stress baby more than gradually weaning off!
> 
> and I'm not so much for sweets, but salty foods I LOVE! Like potato chips, pickles, french fries. YUM!
> 
> Well I certainly don't mind salty foods either :p. One thing I'm wondering out of curiousity is does anyone of you have an intuition as to what gender your baby might be? I have been having this overwhelming feeling that it's a girl I'm carrying. It really doesn't matter to me and my husband what it is, but I have a feeling that it's a girl. Crazy ha?Click to expand...

I have this really strong feeling it's a girl. So does my mother in law and mom. I'm not sure, I just have this weird intuition that it's team pink. :thumbup:


----------



## ElmaWG

BeckyTy said:


> One thing I'm wondering out of curiousity is does anyone of you have an intuition as to what gender your baby might be? I have been having this overwhelming feeling that it's a girl I'm carrying. It really doesn't matter to me and my husband what it is, but I have a feeling that it's a girl. Crazy ha?

BeckyTY, I see myself having another boy. Not an overwhelming feeling, but just a guess. Wouldn't it be fun if everyone tried to predict the gender of their babies, and then in 10+ weeks we can see how many of us were right? 

Also, where are you from? "In the north"...of what?

Also also, I ate a million potato chips today ( are they 'crisps' in UK?). Somehow I managed NOT to eat the whole bag, so that felt like a major victory. But... Now all this talk of salty food is tempting me to crawl out of bed and finish where I left off.


----------



## BeckyTy

That is funny Britt, it will be so nice to find out if we were right or not. Elma my sister had a feeling she would have a boy right from the start and sure enough she was right! I am from Canada. So definitely up north :) I can't wait until we all have our gender scans and find out if we were right or not.


----------



## Brittahnee

it's nearly 9 pm here and my soup is just finishing cooking. With all this napping my schedule is so off. :dohh: Hubby doesn't get home until 11 PM so I'm on his clock. That and I had a super late lunch.

&#8230;has anyone thought about gender reveal ideas yet?
:)


----------



## BeckyTy

Elma you are not the only one struggling haha, I in particular like to snack in the evenings and we all know that's probably not the best time to indulge.


----------



## Flibberty87

I have a little feeling of girl at the minute. But I'm staying team yellow :p


----------



## BeckyTy

Britt let us know how the soup turned out. As for the gender reveal I know I would like something fun and unique that would be entertaining for the family and friends. Also I think it's important to build that curiousity up before the big reveal. I guess we got some time to plan the details, so that's good.


----------



## luna_19

Yup 1-2 cups of coffee per day is totally fine, it even says so in the handbook I got from the midwives :)

We are team yellow anti fb announcing type people :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Though I'll probably know the gender as soon as I know the heart rate, Devyn had a classic boy rate the entire time


----------



## BeckyTy

Luna what is the difference in boy/girl heart rates?


----------



## luna_19

It's not true for everyone but often boys heartrates are lower around 140/150 and girls are higher. Devyn's highest was 154 at 12 weeks and then always in the 140s then the 130s right at the end. The l &d nurse even called it as soon as she saw his rate when we arrived


----------



## AngelOb

I've been craving sweet food lately, part of me is thinking boy where the other two I thought girl, weird but it's just a feeling. I don't know if I'm doing a gender reveal yet, I think just finding out and sending it out on the shower invites is good enough for me.

Coffee wise I've definitely cut back but I'm keeping my one cup a day. I would go crazy without it and like Luna said I was told 1-2 cups is fine :)


----------



## Brittahnee

Very much worth the wait!!!! Yum! <3
 



Attached Files:







rps20150408_210111.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BeckyTy

Britt that looks good!! Hopefully it will help keep nausea at bay. :)


----------



## Brittahnee

so far, so good!!! May be a bit salty so I will need to dilute it before eating another bowl tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs

Morning :hi:

My gut feeling is boy, but my head thinks girl :shrug: plan on staying team yellow again so no gender reveal for me. Even if it's a boy I'll probably reuse most of my dd stuff, really irritates me how everything is genderised for kids.

Does anyone know of anywhere uk or online that doesn't push the whole pink/blue, dolls/dinosaurs type thing?

Am slightly envious of all your symptoms, nothing here yet. Wishing you all enough nausea etc for peace of mind without being miserable :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinmum87 said:


> Yeah in uk. I had a suspected ectopic last time, scan showed I was too early on to see where the pregnancy was and I miscarried before repeat scan was done so never found out either way.
> 
> Totally random but how can.you tell the difference between normal pregnancy discharge and thrush? Only time I had thrush was when I had antibiotics whilst preg 7 years ago so can't remember what it's like :/ no dr app avsilable until Tuesday when I am already booken in for pregnancy confirmatiin.

Yes its thick clumpy yellow or green normally


----------



## MummyToAmberx

No gender reveal here, team yellow

No ideas on gender yet, seems no obvious signs still which im happy about! Id happily take no nausea and sickness this time.

I had bad tummy and runs at around 10/11dpo. 

Had few pinches/pulsing in uterus last night.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Can I join please? EDD is 13th December.

This will be our 4th and last baby... preying and hoping that everything is ok.

look forward to sharing our experiences together


----------



## Twinmum87

i have b/g twins and i was monitored a lot during pregnancy and both heart rates were always over 150 :) boys was usually wither the same or like 3 bpm slower on average thruought the trace.

not finding out the sex this time. never been into the whole baby showers and gender reveals at all really. its been making its way over here now. only thing americanised about pregnancy thats making its way over here i have liked if the more fun ways to announce pregnancy lol


----------



## Flibberty87

I've been thinking about ways to announce. I want to do something fun but no idea what :/ usually I'm really creative and full of ideas but I think baby brain has hit early


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Your soup looks yummy Britt, i might try make something like it myself today

I havent had any diarrhoea im terribly constipated :( i wish i had the runs lol

Im staying team yellow so no gender reveals here, plus i dont do baby showers, iv never had one, it was never a UK thing but seems more people are doing it now, i am going to my first baby shower on Sunday my Sister in law is having one

And hello again chimpette :) this is my 4th and final baby too and im due 12th December so only a day between us :)


----------



## ElmaWG

It's nice so many ladies are staying teams yellow. I was thinking I'd like to this time, but DH said No Way! So we'll probably find out at 16 or 20 weeks. Or maybe in the meantime I'll convince him we should wait.

Chipette, hi, congrats, and welcome! :flower:

Is anyone planning on ( or already) drinking in ginger tea to control nausea? Last time I relied too heavily on ginger ale, and I'm hoping to keep my sugar consumption down this time. Sugar has been an almost addiction for me in the past, but in the last 4 months I've almost cut it out completely ( except special occasions, which includes a weekly Friday doughnut :haha:) and I'm hoping to keep it that way. It's tricky cause I'm really craving candy :nope:

DS only woke up once last night, so I'm feeling pretty refreshed this morning. And I'm gonna make a kick-ass salad to take for lunch. I think it's gonna be a good day! I'm wishing you all a great day, too,


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

ElmaWG said:


> It's nice so many ladies are staying teams yellow. I was thinking I'd like to this time, but DH said No Way! So we'll probably find out at 16 or 20 weeks. Or maybe in the meantime I'll convince him we should wait.
> 
> Chipette, hi, congrats, and welcome! :flower:
> 
> Is anyone planning on ( or already) drinking in ginger tea to control nausea? Last time I relied too heavily on ginger ale, and I'm hoping to keep my sugar consumption down this time. Sugar has been an almost addiction for me in the past, but in the last 4 months I've almost cut it out completely ( except special occasions, which includes a weekly Friday doughnut :haha:) and I'm hoping to keep it that way. It's tricky cause I'm really craving candy :nope:
> 
> DS only woke up once last night, so I'm feeling pretty refreshed this morning. And I'm gonna make a kick-ass salad to take for lunch. I think it's gonna be a good day! I'm wishing you all a great day, too,

I found out the gender with all my others, thats why for the last baby i will do just want a suprise, BUT im terrible and i have a feeling I'll find out at 20 weeks lol although i really do want a suprise so let's hope i stay strong lol

I cant stand ginger...not a single bit so i cant do that for the nausea :( i dont have any nausea yet anyway lol iv got to cut down on the crap foods, im hoping to lose weight aswell as grow a baby lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I left #1 a surprize, found out with #2. I deffo prefer the surprize, #3 was a surprize. Like 99% of people were certain i was having a boy but nope haha


----------



## indhira2

Morning ladies! I definitely had the runs the day AF was supposed to have been due and then constipated the next 2 days -.- I think the baby's making me car sick as I only get nauseous when i'm in the car? weird lol. 

As for me, I'm thinking a *boy *but whatever God wants to send me will do as long as the baby is healthy :) Definitely cant wait to find out!


----------



## Brittahnee

I admire you ladies for staying team yellow! Since its our first baby and first grand baby for both parents, there's no way could wait! I'm too impatient!


----------



## Ameli

I'm too impatient too! It's enough of a surprise at the ultrasound for me!


----------



## Flibberty87

My 12ft maternity pillow just got delivered. I'm so excited for bedtime now haha it's not like me jumping the gun, but I'm so fed up of not sleeping I thought I may aswell be comfy and DF pretty much twisted my arm as he's sick of me tossing and turning all night too. Also just been to the charity shop and bought a single duvet set for £1 to make a spare case for it. 

Tempted to order a doppler too as I've seen a really really good one for £25.....


----------



## Brittahnee

Flibberty87 said:


> My 12ft maternity pillow just got delivered. I'm so excited for bedtime now haha it's not like me jumping the gun, but I'm so fed up of not sleeping I thought I may aswell be comfy and DF pretty much twisted my arm as he's sick of me tossing and turning all night too. Also just been to the charity shop and bought a single duvet set for £1 to make a spare case for it.
> 
> Tempted to order a doppler too as I've seen a really really good one for £25.....

You can't jump the gun more than me. I already bought baby a diaper bag.and a few outfits, but in my defense they were super cheap. :winkwink:


----------



## Flibberty87

Does anybody else look pregnant already? I'm so bloated there is no hiding it in my normal clothes. Luckily my uniform is pretty baggy. I'm wondering if it's a side effect from the progesterone? Making me gassy and constipated, could be bloating me too? I'll try upload a picture to show y'all how ridiculous it is


----------



## luna_19

I ordered some Earth Mama morning wellness tea which has ginger in it amount other things, hope it helps! Also some ginger candies but honestly not sure I will be able.to handle.the taste, last time I was sucking on preggie pops until I puked with one in my mouth then I couldn't even look at them anymore :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive continued to use my preg pillow since i had my baby almost 5m ago. i love it! Hubby aint always happy though id rather hug the pillow over him. Thats mainly because he heats me up like an oven i hate that when preg


----------



## Mrs.stefka

We are definitely finding out the gender. I'm an interior decorator, and the thought of not designing a room for a specific gender would make me lose sleep at night :)

We aren't doing a baby shower with this one either. We are doing a gender reveal, though! Last time, the doctor wrote the gender on a piece of paper. sealed it in an envelope, and we went to dinner with the whole (big) family and found out together. It was really fun. We have so many girls, a boy was a happy addition.

Symptoms as of today: I went to bed early and woke up late...still so tired it's hard to keep my eyes open!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Excuse the crappy quality, I had to crop the hell out of it so it would upload.
 



Attached Files:







20150409_152245-picsay.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs.stefka

You do have a cute little bump! Everyone has a different body, and shows at different times. I swear I have a little pooch, but my husband says he can't see it.


----------



## Brittahnee

Flibberty87 said:


> Excuse the crappy quality, I had to crop the hell out of it so it would upload.

Wow, do you have twins in there? :winkwink:
just kidding!!! 

I just had a cheeseburger for breakfast.
don't judge me. 
:dohh:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Brittahnee said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Excuse the crappy quality, I had to crop the hell out of it so it would upload.
> 
> Wow, do you have twins in there? :winkwink:
> just kidding!!!
> 
> I just had a cheeseburger for breakfast.
> don't judge me.
> :dohh:Click to expand...

I had lasagne, haha! No judging going on here!


----------



## indhira2

Britt, you are being judged!! LMAO although I cant be talking...took everything i had to not stop at McDonalds this morning and beg them to make me some fries :(

Flibberty, thought it was just me!! I feel like I'm showing already LOL but again, I am super gassy so it could just be adding to my bloating. Last time, I had already lost my hips by the time I was 6 weeks sooooo adding that to this pregnancy, Houston we might have a problem! lol


----------



## Brittahnee

indhira2 said:


> Britt, you are being judged!! LMAO although I cant be talking...took everything i had to not stop at McDonalds this morning and beg them to make me some fries :(
> 
> Flibberty, thought it was just me!! I feel like I'm showing already LOL but again, I am super gassy so it could just be adding to my bloating. Last time, I had already lost my hips by the time I was 6 weeks sooooo adding that to this pregnancy, Houston we might have a problem! lol

Fortunately for me, Sonic has fries in the morning! hehehe :thumbup:


----------



## Flibberty87

Could be twins :p will find out in a couple weeks. I've had lots of cramping today and was a little worried but I've realised it's just wind :blush:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Just got word my nephew was just born! 25 hours of labor!! Too bad I live 4 hours away...hes sooo precious!


----------



## BeckyTy

Brittahnee said:


> I admire you ladies for staying team yellow! Since its our first baby and first grand baby for both parents, there's no way could wait! I'm too impatient!

I feel the same way Britt and Ameli, this is my very first pregnancy and there is no way I can't find out. It doesn't help that I am curious but grandparents to be can't wait to find out either. I find that waiting for the gender scan is enough of a torture lol. :p


----------



## BeckyTy

Flibberty87 said:


> My 12ft maternity pillow just got delivered. I'm so excited for bedtime now haha it's not like me jumping the gun, but I'm so fed up of not sleeping I thought I may aswell be comfy and DF pretty much twisted my arm as he's sick of me tossing and turning all night too. Also just been to the charity shop and bought a single duvet set for £1 to make a spare case for it.
> 
> Tempted to order a doppler too as I've seen a really really good one for £25.....

Flibberty my sister bought herself a maternity pillow and says it has saved her sleep during the pregnancy, it might be a good idea to look into getting one.


----------



## luna_19

Meh Devyn was the first grandchild on Hubby's side, I couldn't care less if they were anxious to know or not :haha:


----------



## BeckyTy

Mrs.stefka said:


> Just got word my nephew was just born! 25 hours of labor!! Too bad I live 4 hours away...hes sooo precious!

Mrs.Stefka Congrats!! What did your nephew weigh?


----------



## Mrs.stefka

He was 7lbs 13oz. Not too big, and not too small.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

luna_19 said:


> Meh Devyn was the first grandchild on Hubby's side, I couldn't care less if they were anxious to know or not :haha:

Haha, at least you're honest!!


----------



## Chimpette

wow this board moves fast LOL.

Im also really bloated & gassy, I feel ok in the morning and by afternoon I have to undo my trousers. Good job im working from home most the time LOL

25hrs labour.. wowsa get that sil a medal that's a hell of a labour bless her.


----------



## Chimpette

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Your soup looks yummy Britt, i might try make something like it myself today
> 
> I havent had any diarrhoea im terribly constipated :( i wish i had the runs lol
> 
> Im staying team yellow so no gender reveals here, plus i dont do baby showers, iv never had one, it was never a UK thing but seems more people are doing it now, i am going to my first baby shower on Sunday my Sister in law is having one
> 
> And hello again chimpette :) this is my 4th and final baby too and im due 12th December so only a day between us :)

Hi Charlie, Im not sure if im sad its going to be my last one LOL I did say that my 3rd son was my last as well... but this is definitely the last one LOL



MummyToAmberx said:


> I left #1 a surprize, found out with #2. I deffo prefer the surprize, #3 was a surprize. Like 99% of people were certain i was having a boy but nope haha

Hi mummy to Amber, You were so good to have surprises I've found out with a of mine. Am hoping ill keep this one a surprise but hubby definitely wants to know


----------



## Twinmum87

Yes its thick clumpy yellow or green normally[/QUOTE]

mustnt be then, litterally like white watery with just the odd 1mm lump here and there. just thought it was a bit weird. not been much of it.


----------



## Twinmum87

I found out the gender with all my others, thats why for the last baby i will do just want a suprise, BUT im terrible and i have a feeling I'll find out at 20 weeks lol although i really do want a suprise so let's hope i stay strong lol

I cant stand ginger...not a single bit so i cant do that for the nausea :( i dont have any nausea yet anyway lol iv got to cut down on the crap foods, im hoping to lose weight aswell as grow a baby lol[/QUOTE]

i am the same, cannot stand ginger anything! also hate anything to do with milk, yogurts cream etc so i hope the heartburn doesnt get as bad this time! Last time I was desperate to find out what they were, this time i am much more relaxed about it and OH agreed. is nice to have a surprise when knowing it will be your last one. :) I keep peeking at girl and boy baby clothes and wishing i could pick things out but there will be plenty time for that when baby comes.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I officially just fell asleep at my desk. It's too early on to be so tired!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Twinmum87 said:


> I found out the gender with all my others, thats why for the last baby i will do just want a suprise, BUT im terrible and i have a feeling I'll find out at 20 weeks lol although i really do want a suprise so let's hope i stay strong lol
> 
> I cant stand ginger...not a single bit so i cant do that for the nausea :( i dont have any nausea yet anyway lol iv got to cut down on the crap foods, im hoping to lose weight aswell as grow a baby lol
> 
> i am the same, cannot stand ginger anything! also hate anything to do with milk, yogurts cream etc so i hope the heartburn doesnt get as bad this time! Last time I was desperate to find out what they were, this time i am much more relaxed about it and OH agreed. is nice to have a surprise when knowing it will be your last one. :) I keep peeking at girl and boy baby clothes and wishing i could pick things out but there will be plenty time for that when baby comes.

Oh see i love milk yoghurts and cream so im alright there, however during pregnancy i find milk too thick and makes me feel sick so thats a tough one lol plus i cant stand gaviscon chewables anything thats got a minty flavour and chalky texture, im nearly gagging thinking of it, but yea the very thought of ginger makes me want to puke!!! I wont even eat meals that have ginger in the ingredients i can taste it out of the whole dish, gross. Yea im more relaxed about a suprise and OH wants a suprise too so that will make it easier to stick to because if he doesn't want to know then i cant too because id slip up lol


----------



## ElmaWG

A little desk nap sounds pretty nice right about now!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

ElmaWG said:


> A little desk nap sounds pretty nice right about now!

I won't lie, it felt nice for the whole 2-3 minutes I was out :haha:


----------



## BeckyTy

Mrs. Stefka I am happy I'm not the only one super tired. This was one of my earliest pregnancy signs, abnormal tiredness and the need to nap. It comes and goes but I'm definitely lacking energy. I hope it's just going to be like this during the first trimester.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

BeckyTy said:


> Mrs. Stefka I am happy I'm not the only one super tired. This was one of my earliest pregnancy signs, abnormal tiredness and the need to nap. It comes and goes but I'm definitely lacking energy. I hope it's just going to be like this during the first trimester.

I have never felt a tired like this before. My other two pregnancies were a breeze. I hope this one isn't going to make up for the other two being so easy :wacko:


----------



## indhira2

Being tired was my first hint at maybe being pregnant! My bed time has been 8pm sharp the past week or so and when I finally noticed it I was like "hmmmm i can only remember one other time when i was this tired!" . I think pretty soon im gonna try and convince my boss to let me take a half hour lunch and then sleep the other half hour in one of the conference rooms! LOL


----------



## Brittahnee

Speaking of tired, I just woke up from a 3 hour nap and it was fabulous! :cloud9:

I saw you ladies were discussing maternity body pillows or whatnot&#8230;any preference? I'm thinking I need one!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Brittahnee said:


> Speaking of tired, I just woke up from a 3 hour nap and it was fabulous! :cloud9:
> 
> I saw you ladies were discussing maternity body pillows or whatnotany preference? I'm thinking I need one!

That sounds amazing! I'm getting closer to bedtime. 4 more hours, 4 more hours :haha: Hopefully the kids agree to that plan!


----------



## Brittahnee

Hubby doesn't usually get home from work until 11 PM and I try to stay awake until he gets home so that we can spend some time together but it's getting harder and harder to stay up! :cry: 

okay so I didn't do too much research on body pillows, but walmart has a really good deal on this leacho so I just went with this one. Regular price was $54 or so and the pinkish one was $30 so I figured what the heck.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-04-09 at 5.46.05 PM.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BeckyTy

Brittahnee said:


> Hubby doesn't usually get home from work until 11 PM and I try to stay awake until he gets home so that we can spend some time together but it's getting harder and harder to stay up! :cry:
> 
> okay so I didn't do too much research on body pillows, but walmart has a really good deal on this leacho so I just went with this one. Regular price was $54 or so and the pinkish one was $30 so I figured what the heck.

Now that looks like a good maternity pillow! Not too expensive either. I can't believe I just bought baby clothes, two onesies. Couldn't resist them as I was walking by the baby section. :baby:


----------



## Ameli

I have the Snoogle from my last pregnancy and love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Flibberty87

So it's 2am and im awake again.. but at least I'm damn comfy! Oh my days it's so cosy. Definitely a good investment!


----------



## Brittahnee

I wish it was 2 a.m. here! It's 8:15 at night and I'm ready to call it a night! :sleep:


----------



## Flibberty87

I was excited for bed time too. I fell asleep at 10.30 and woke up at 01.50 for the 4th night in a row. I'm exhausted I just can't sleep :(


----------



## Ameli

Ugh, sorry! Insomnia is frustrating , especially when your body is so tired!


----------



## PrettySweetz3

Got my BFP ystrd....at 15dpo...due date 12/15/2015 yey


----------



## PrettySweetz3

Brittahnee said:


> BeckyTy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Britt, do you still have af like cramps? I have been having these cramps on and off since I missed my period. My doctor tells me it's normal but it still makes me worried. This is my very first pregnancy so it's all very new to me. Does anybody else have sensitive nipples? My breasts are only mildly tender on the sides under the armpits but my nipples are killing me. So far I haven't puked once but I do get nauseous, it feels like I'm hungry all the time yet nothing really meets my expectations. Anyone else ever experienced this? Take care ladies.
> 
> For the most part, my cramps are gone! They came around the time AF was due and I haven't had any since. If I do get them, they last a few seconds and are gone so I'm thinking that's baby growing and getting comfy in there. I'm feeling a lot better (how ironic) now that I'm experiencing some symptoms though! The 17th can't come quick enough! Ready for my appointment!!!Click to expand...

Hey Britt...I'm 16dpo...Got my bfp yesterday and my first appt is the 17th as well!!!


----------



## Chimpette

Good morning ladies,

Ive never had one of those pillows but damn they look comfy might have to investigate.

Getting everything ready for our little hols down in Weymouth next week.


----------



## Mamalovesfika

Mind if I join? I got a faint bfp yesterday at 12dpo and confirmed it this morning with a digital. If all goes well due date would be around 20-22nd December. I have a dd who will be two next month. How many ladies have we got with December babies?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats to new bfp! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Chimpette said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Ive never had one of those pillows but damn they look comfy might have to investigate.
> 
> Getting everything ready for our little hols down in Weymouth next week.

I like weymouth :) enjoy your hols. We just came back from haven last week im still catching up on the washing/ironing.


----------



## Twinmum87

Congrats to the ladies joining us :)

Keep getting a sharp pulling pain on my right side this morning, like just above the pubic bone :/ trying not to worry.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinmum87 said:


> Congrats to the ladies joining us :)
> 
> Keep getting a sharp pulling pain on my right side this morning, like just above the pubic bone :/ trying not to worry.

Sounds like round ligament pain which is completely normal.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Okay think my first real sign is kicking in. I feel like im walking on the moon. Very light headed, wobbly and feeling dizzy even when im sat with my feet up.


----------



## Nikie

MummyToAmberx said:


> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Ive never had one of those pillows but damn they look comfy might have to investigate.
> 
> Getting everything ready for our little hols down in Weymouth next week.
> 
> I like weymouth :) enjoy your hols. We just came back from haven last week im still catching up on the washing/ironing.Click to expand...


I'm from Dorset originally! Went to Weymouth college - quite a few years ago now! Been living in surrey for the last 8 years.

Feeling a bit sicky today. The only thing that helps is food!


----------



## mysteriouseye

ooo Nikki where are you from in Surrey :)


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats to the new bfps!

Twinmum it sounds like normal cramping I haven't had anything extremely painful but definitely cramping quite a bit with this one.

I had my hcg levels drawn on Wednesday and they were 151. Not the high number I wanted to see but it all comes down to whether or not they are doubling. I am either getting my blood drawn again tonight after work if I can get in or having them done when I get back from my weekend away. We'll find out soon, I'm trying not to worry but not get my hopes up either and just take it as it comes.


----------



## Nikie

mysteriouseye said:


> ooo Nikki where are you from in Surrey :)

Lived in Guildford for 5 years and now in Woking!


----------



## Twinmum87

MummyToAmberx said:


> Twinmum87 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the ladies joining us :)
> 
> Keep getting a sharp pulling pain on my right side this morning, like just above the pubic bone :/ trying not to worry.
> 
> Sounds like round ligament pain which is completely normal.Click to expand...

Thank you. I do remember a fair bit about what happened last time but it was so long ago I cannot remember exactly how everything felt and when some of these niggles occurred. Plus every pregnancy is different so anything i didn't feel last time (or at least dont remember feeling) it's hard not to wonder what's going on.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinmum87 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinmum87 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the ladies joining us :)
> 
> Keep getting a sharp pulling pain on my right side this morning, like just above the pubic bone :/ trying not to worry.
> 
> Sounds like round ligament pain which is completely normal.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I do remember a fair bit about what happened last time but it was so long ago I cannot remember exactly how everything felt and when some of these niggles occurred. Plus every pregnancy is different so anything i didn't feel last time (or at least dont remember feeling) it's hard not to wonder what's going on.Click to expand...

Totally agree my RLP started at 5w with #3 but dont recall it till in 20w with #2.
Ive only had 3 times so far with this baby.


----------



## joeliza24

Hi ladies!

Can I join? I'm expecting my 2nd on Dec 9th (my son's b-day!). 

I've had mild spotting the last couple of days (no cramping) and although I know it can be completely normal, and something that happened when preg with my DS, I can't help but worry. I hope and pray it's a sticky one.

Look forward to sharing our journeys!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

joeliza24 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can I join? I'm expecting my 2nd on Dec 9th (my son's b-day!).
> 
> I've had mild spotting the last couple of days (no cramping) and although I know it can be completely normal, and something that happened when preg with my DS, I can't help but worry. I hope and pray it's a sticky one.
> 
> Look forward to sharing our journeys!

Congratulations! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive ordered some B6 & B12 to take along side anti sickness tablets im asking for next week in hope i can manage nausea/sickness better.


----------



## indhira2

joeliza24 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can I join? I'm expecting my 2nd on Dec 9th (my son's b-day!).
> 
> I've had mild spotting the last couple of days (no cramping) and although I know it can be completely normal, and something that happened when preg with my DS, I can't help but worry. I hope and pray it's a sticky one.
> 
> Look forward to sharing our journeys!

Welcome to the group Joeliza and congrats! Fingers crossed that your little bean is just getting comfortable in there and thats the reason for your spotting. Sending positive vibes your way! :)


----------



## luna_19

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

I was in Woking once as hubby has an aunt and uncle there, some drunk guy at the pub asked me if I had my hooha pierced :|


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Congrats and welcome to all of the new ladies!

I went to bed about 9:30pm and woke up around 9am. STILL EXHAUSTED!! This should be an interesting ride :)


----------



## BeckyTy

MummyToAmberx said:


> Okay think my first real sign is kicking in. I feel like im walking on the moon. Very light headed, wobbly and feeling dizzy even when im sat with my feet up.

That is exacly how I'm feeling these days too, dizzy, lightheaded, weak...At least all of those are symptoms, hopefully we will have some relief once the first trimester is over.


----------



## BeckyTy

Mrs.stefka said:


> Congrats and welcome to all of the new ladies!
> 
> I went to bed about 9:30pm and woke up around 9am. STILL EXHAUSTED!! This should be an interesting ride :)

Haha, I just had to laugh, that is so like me right now. I have never been this tired in my whole life!! :sleep::sleep: You are not the only one Mrs. Stefka, we will go through this together!!


----------



## BeckyTy

Congrats to all new BFPs!! :) More December babies yaaay!!:happydance:


----------



## justplay91

Hi, ladies, can I join? My EDD is December 7th. I have a 7.5 month old currently (we wanted a small age gap!). So far, I'm getting the sore bb's, some all-day nausea that seems to come and go as it pleases, and the tiredness is kicking in. How is everyone else?


----------



## BeckyTy

justplay91 said:


> Hi, ladies, can I join? My EDD is December 7th. I have a 7.5 month old currently (we wanted a small age gap!). So far, I'm getting the sore bb's, some all-day nausea that seems to come and go as it pleases, and the tiredness is kicking in. How is everyone else?

Welcome Justplay, sounds like typical pregnancy symptoms, welcome to the december club!! :)


----------



## Brittahnee

Oh gosh ladies....I have massive leg pains!!:cry:


----------



## BeckyTy

Brittahnee said:


> Oh gosh ladies....I have massive leg pains!!:cry:

Like cramps in your legs?? I'm sorry Britt I hope it goes away soon.:hugs:


----------



## indhira2

Britt, the very first day i found out I was pregnant I actually took a test cause my legs were killing me!! I felt like I'd been walking around Disney World for the past 2 days :(
Just an overall achy feeling :(

I flipped over a trash can and kicked my feet up at work, that truly helped! :)


----------



## Nikie

luna_19 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> I was in Woking once as hubby has an aunt and uncle there, some drunk guy at the pub asked me if I had my hooha pierced :|

&#128561;

Yeah, we don't go out in Woking! Venture back to Guildford wherever possible...we would love to live there but was just too far out of our price range when we bought :(

The new addition will probably mean a house move though !


----------



## Twinmum87

What do the sore boobs due to pregnancy feel like? I never had it with previous pregs. Earlier today they felt a little tingly and now they feel, but don't look, as if they are swollen. Boobs don't feel heavier or bigger just tender and feeling sore to the touch now. Does that sound typical for pregnancy?


----------



## ElmaWG

Brittahnee said:


> Oh gosh ladies....I have massive leg pains!!:cry:

Is it a sharp shooting pain? I had sciatica last time... But I think not until 2nd or 3rd tri...

Welcome to all the new ladies! So many it's hard to keep up.

I'm with you all on the exhaustion. As gross as the nausea is, I hate the exhaustion more. I can barely handle getting my son in bed at 8:30. I could fall asleep in his bed instantly. Laundry and cleaning are getting pushed to the back of my mind. I'm in survival mode now, lol. I just have to make sure we're all getting fed, and to work/school on time. And only just barely managing this. :coffee:


----------



## Brittahnee

I'm not sure if you ladies ever had restless leg syndrome but it feels a lot like that. Mostly cramping up the backs of my legs... Kinda strange!


----------



## Chimpette

Brit - i get rls everytime im pregnant... Its one of my symptoms i hate it but love it as makes me feel tgat everything is ticking along nicely.

I love Weymouth we go haven too every Easter & oct half terms. Its fabulous down there.

I did a digi today & only got 2-3 weeks but then that eould be right wouldnt it, was hoping for 3+ but think i tested too early. Not sure if i should go get betas done? Going to book doc appointment for when im about 8 weeks as hoping to get reassurance scan.


----------



## luna_19

It's early for a 3+, you should get one after 5 weeks, I'm saving my last digi for sometime next week for that reason


----------



## mysteriouseye

Nikie said:


> mysteriouseye said:
> 
> 
> ooo Nikki where are you from in Surrey :)
> 
> Lived in Guildford for 5 years and now in Woking!Click to expand...

Nikie I also live in Woking too!! :)


----------



## mysteriouseye

Shall we all make December 2015 FacebookGroup?


----------



## mysteriouseye

Guys message me on facebook ill makea group I am Kellie Capell


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Brittahnee said:


> I'm not sure if you ladies ever had restless leg syndrome but it feels a lot like that. Mostly cramping up the backs of my legs... Kinda strange!

This is like in top 10 pregnancy things. Haha God damn annoying in the 3rd tri.


----------



## joeliza24

Finally caught up! Now I need a nap :) This thread moves quickly!

Thanks for the warm welcome!

I also wish I could stay team yellow but knowing me I will find out as soon as I can. For some reason I'm thinking pink, but maybe it's just because on my mom's side all we have are boys (4 of 4 grandsons). 

I had the runs (sorry, TMI) at the start of my last pregnancy but have so far remained normal. 

I also had terrible allergies with my first pregnancy (went through 10+ tissues a night) and fear the same will happen with this one - already seeing signs :(.


----------



## Kallie3000

Chimpette said:


> Brit - i get rls everytime im pregnant... Its one of my symptoms i hate it but love it as makes me feel tgat everything is ticking along nicely.
> 
> I love Weymouth we go haven too every Easter & oct half terms. Its fabulous down there.
> 
> I did a digi today & only got 2-3 weeks but then that eould be right wouldnt it, was hoping for 3+ but think i tested too early. Not sure if i should go get betas done? Going to book doc appointment for when im about 8 weeks as hoping to get reassurance scan.

The digitals are talking about 2-3 weeks past ovulation, NOT total weeks (from LMP). So you are right on track!


----------



## Brittahnee

So guys, just got a call from our landlord and they aren't renewing our lease and on top of all of that, we have until midnight tomorrow to move out. I'm an emotional wreck over here and hubby is upset because I'm upset. I just don't think they can legally do this.


----------



## Kallie3000

Brittahnee said:


> So guys, just got a call from our landlord and they aren't renewing our lease and on top of all of that, we have until midnight tomorrow to move out. I'm an emotional wreck over here and hubby is upset because I'm upset. I just don't think they can legally do this.

Definitly not legal. Are you in Canada or USA? I know the laws aren't THAT much different, and in Canada he is required to give you three months notice. 

Don't freak out, just don't move out, and pursue your options today/tomorrow with a clear head. Do you have a notice in writing? Get it in writing, and take it to legal aid, or contact tenants's rights. You have rights! 

PM me to discuss (I'm a landlord in Canada)


----------



## Brittahnee

Kallie3000 said:


> Brittahnee said:
> 
> 
> So guys, just got a call from our landlord and they aren't renewing our lease and on top of all of that, we have until midnight tomorrow to move out. I'm an emotional wreck over here and hubby is upset because I'm upset. I just don't think they can legally do this.
> 
> Definitly not legal. Are you in Canada or USA? I know the laws aren't THAT much different, and in Canada he is required to give you three months notice.
> 
> Don't freak out, just don't move out, and pursue your options today/tomorrow with a clear head. Do you have a notice in writing? Get it in writing, and take it to legal aid, or contact tenants's rights. You have rights!
> 
> PM me to discuss (I'm a landlord in Canada)Click to expand...

I'm in the US. The landlords go through a realtor and the realtor called me because my husband is at work and he can't be on the phone at work. He was really rude, too. Said "Your lease is up tomorrow at midnight" So no, we didn't get it in writing, just over a phone call. I wish I would have recorded the conversation because he was a real jerk about it, and me being the hormonal, bitchy pregnant woman I am, went off in return. That pissed my husband off and then he called him (after I called his work phone as an emergency) and he told him off for upsetting me because I'm pregnant. So now I'm a mess over here trying to calm myself down but can't help but think this is all horrible timing!!!

oh! and he apparently told my husband "We never intended to renew your lease anyway." Which, in my unprofessional opinion, he should have told us about a month or 2 ago so we could have time to find a new place.not tell us THE DAY OUR LEASE IS UP.


----------



## joeliza24

Sending lot of :hugs: your way Brittahnee!

I'm not expert, although I do have tenants, and pursued a realtor license 10+ years ago, but I'm pretty sure that if you did not renew your 12-month lease it automatically becomes a month-to-month, in which case I would treat it as a 30 day notice. Definitely worth looking into! But have your DH do it. It's not worth getting more upset over it.


----------



## BeckyTy

Britt that cannot be legal!! He can't expect you to be out of a home that fast.:dohh: I feel so bad for you, this is the last thing you need to be going through right now. Is there anything you guys can do there? I know where I live there is no way that is even legal. I hope everything will work out, make sure to update on what is happening.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hi All,

Sorry to repeat myself here but I have made a December 2015 FB Group page :) Please feel free to join :) You can do this by adding me to facebook and then I can add you :) its Kellie Capell my username :) xx


----------



## AngelOb

Kellie I will for sure add you if I know for sure that I am still in this. Got my second beta levels drawn after work today so we'll see if they double from 151 on Wednesday. I should find out by this weekend or Monday.

Britthanee there is no way that it is legal for you to have one days notice. I would call a lawyer if he pushes the issue. It has to be in writing or in the lease. Look at the copy of the lease and see if there is anything about notice. Also I would start looking as soon as you can for new places because you probably only have about a month legally to move but at least its more than a day.:hugs: things will get better


----------



## Brittahnee

mysteriouseye said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to repeat myself here but I have made a December 2015 FB Group page :) Please feel free to join :) You can do this by adding me to facebook and then I can add you :) its Kellie Capell my username :) xx

I will join but maybe not until after I announce it on FB&#8230;just in case people can see. :blush: 

ugh, I am so crampy and constipated (TMI, sorry!) and I can't help but feel like all this stress is the reason! 

thanks for the help ladies, I have my mom talking to a lawyer, and hubby will read the lease when he gets home. He told me to not get involved in this at all and I can't say that I mind. It's too much for me to handle right now!! :wacko:

but, on the bright side, I have zillow open and am looking at some lovely houses I'd love to buy. <3 Everything happens for a reason, right? :shrug: 

If there's any positive to this shitty day, my diaper bag came in....but I missed the delivery and need to go pick it up in the morning...


----------



## luna_19

Is the group a secret group?


----------



## ElmaWG

Wow, Britt, that sure is a shitty way to end the week. I can't really offer any advice. I know my lease went to month-to-month after the initial 12 months, but I have no idea if that's how it is always/everywhere. But I'm glad your mom and DH are there to help take care of it. 

AngelOb, I'm crossing my fingers for your test results. Hopefully you get them back before monday.

Kellie, I'm not on FB (well I have an account, but only check it once a month or less), otherwise I would join. 

What is a brand of digital pregnancy test sold in the US? Is it correct that they tell you how many weeks pregnant you are? Are they pretty accurate? How many week out do they go? ... I think I might like to do one.


----------



## BeckyTy

Elma, you can try the ClearBlue digital with week estimator.
For me it has been quite accurate,:thumbup: and I personally like the nice big display stating Pregnant and then estimating what week after conception you are. In the States you could get it at Walmart and a lot of different stores carry it. It will show up to 3+ weeks after conception. Meaning if your fetal age is more than 3 weeks, it will simply show 3+.


----------



## luna_19

The only confusing thing about those tests is that they say weeks of conception but when you could how far pregnant you are you add on two weeks so 1-2 = 3-4 weeks preg, 2-3 = 4-5 weeks preg and 3+ = 5 or more weeks preg. Why they couldn't just make it be the same is beyond me, just a way to confuse people!


----------



## Kallie3000

luna_19 said:


> The only confusing thing about those tests is that they say weeks of conception but when you could how far pregnant you are you add on two weeks so 1-2 = 3-4 weeks preg, 2-3 = 4-5 weeks preg and 3+ = 5 or more weeks preg. Why they couldn't just make it be the same is beyond me, just a way to confuse people!

Dates in pregnancy are very weird. I agree! My husband was so confused our first pregnancy when I started talking about 4 weeks pregnant... 2 weeks after ovulation! Haha


----------



## Brittahnee

Little update guys...landlord is standing by his statement that we have 24 hours to move out So I have been working with my mom and godmother packing all afternoon and night, then I have to get up and start it all over. Packing a 3 bedroom, 1800 square foot house in 24 hours is virtually impossible.... Especially when you're pregnant...... Told the landlord I was pregnant and he didn't care at all. Heartless asshole. Karma will punish him.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hi Guys :)

Yes I made it Secret so that nobody can see your in the group :) OK well you are all welcome to join as and when you wish :) An invite is always there :)


----------



## Twinmum87

mysteriouseye said:


> Hi Guys :)
> 
> Yes I made it Secret so that nobody can see your in the group :) OK well you are all welcome to join as and when you wish :) An invite is always there :)

Cannot find you. Sure you have your setting so other people can search you? Only 2 came up when I searched your name and both had middle names on there too.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Because I have set it to private you have to add me as a friend so I can add you :) (dont worry you csn delete me straight afterif you want :)


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Cautiously joining in. Our due date according to lmp is dec 4th but I ov early so 2nd or 3rd prob. Hoping this is our rainbow baby after 3 losses. Looking forward to getting to know you all. X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinmum87 said:


> mysteriouseye said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys :)
> 
> Yes I made it Secret so that nobody can see your in the group :) OK well you are all welcome to join as and when you wish :) An invite is always there :)
> 
> Cannot find you. Sure you have your setting so other people can search you? Only 2 came up when I searched your name and both had middle names on there too.Click to expand...

I cant find you either on mobile app.


----------



## mysteriouseye

look for kellie rosa capell


----------



## Nikie

Hi have friend requested you! X


----------



## Keebs

Brittahnee said:


> Little update guys...landlord is standing by his statement that we have 24 hours to move out So I have been working with my mom and godmother packing all afternoon and night, then I have to get up and start it all over. Packing a 3 bedroom, 1800 square foot house in 24 hours is virtually impossible.... Especially when you're pregnant...... Told the landlord I was pregnant and he didn't care at all. Heartless asshole. Karma will punish him.

:hugs: how awful.

Have you got somewhere to go?


----------



## Flibberty87

Anyone else going dizzy and light headed a lot?

And is anyone else on progesterone?


----------



## Twinmum87

mysteriouseye said:


> Because I have set it to private you have to add me as a friend so I can add you :) (dont worry you csn delete me straight afterif you want :)

its you i cannot find :p there are settings on FB that stop people who are not friends or friends of friends from finding you on FB.


----------



## Twinmum87

oh thats why you didnt say your full name so i didnt know the one that came up was you lol


----------



## Ameli

Britt, I hope you are able to work things out. That is ridiculous!
Mysterious, I added you! Welcome, to all of the new ladies!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Are you definately sure the group cant be seen? The thought makes me nervous lol after previous losses i am waiting until after first scan to let anyone know

And Britt that is just awful :( your landlord sounds like such a douche!! Good luck hun hope


----------



## ElmaWG

nessaw said:


> Hi all. Cautiously joining in. Our due date according to lmp is dec 4th but I ov early so 2nd or 3rd prob. Hoping this is our rainbow baby after 3 losses. Looking forward to getting to know you all. X

Welcome, Nessaw. :flower: I'm crossing my fingers for you and your rainbow baby. My EDD is Dec 1, close to yours. 



Flibberty87 said:


> Anyone else going dizzy and light headed a lot?
> And is anyone else on progesterone?

There was a week (and one day especially) were i was definitely dizzy. I still get it every now and then, but it's mostly gone. I'm not on progesterone, perhaps it makes it worse?

Britt, I'm sorry to hear that the landlord is going through with it. Good luck finding a new place and with the packing. Sound like the next 24 hours are going to be rough.


----------



## Twinmum87

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Are you definately sure the group cant be seen? The thought makes me nervous lol after previous losses i am waiting until after first scan to let anyone know
> 
> And Britt that is just awful :( your landlord sounds like such a douche!! Good luck hun hope

Yes the secret groups deffinately don't show on news feed. I had a mini panic attack when I joined a secret ttc group and one of my friends commented on my post! Quickly discovered she was also in the group and had just gotten her bfp haha


----------



## nessaw

Flibberty I have dizziness since before bfp and some light headedness. Am also in progesterone.


----------



## luna_19

Kallie I tried explaining how many weeks preg I was to hubby and he was super confused also. And he didn't believe me.when I told him I knew the due date :haha:


----------



## luna_19

nessaw said:


> Hi all. Cautiously joining in. Our due date according to lmp is dec 4th but I ov early so 2nd or 3rd prob. Hoping this is our rainbow baby after 3 losses. Looking forward to getting to know you all. X

Congrats! I hope this one sticks and you can have a positive experience, pregnancy is definitely different for people that have struggled :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Oh and yes I get the lightheadedness, it's very common since your blood pressure drops in first tri. I have to remember not to stand up too fast! :haha:


----------



## Flibberty87

nessaw said:


> Flibberty I have dizziness since before bfp and some light headedness. Am also in progesterone.

I'm wondering if progesterone makes some symptoms worse. Like the bloating. I look like a house end already. And I keep getting headaches and hot flushes along with my floaty feeling and dizzyness. Oh and my skin! My skin in gross. I've broken out with so many spots this week :(


----------



## nessaw

I mean I'm on progesterone not in!!
I didn't start it til day after bfp so the dizziness was def there before it. I'd forgotten about the headrushes when standing up -got a major one this morning.


----------



## ElmaWG

It's fun to think that in the next week or so we'll probably be getting some ladies joining us with X-mas EDDs! 

Also, I was just nosing around in some of the other month's discussion groups, and its fun and sweet to read the one's where the babies have been born or are going to be born any day now. It's crazy how slow time seems to be going by now (I really feel like i've been pregnant for months), but it's true that eventually 8 months WILL pass, and that will be us!

Now I need to get off B&B and due a zillion load of laundry. Blah.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dizzyness and light headed has started here. 

well today ive felt ugghh. Eeewww, blurgh. Its time for bed now.


----------



## Twinmum87

So hard not to say anthing! Kids keep making comments about when we have a baby as they have known we planned on adding to the family at some point, so hard not to just blurt out that they will have a lil bro or sis here for christmas!


----------



## Flibberty87

I had to take my step daughter to my specialist appointment with me the other day and obviously she heard baby mentioned. Well today when I took her back to her mother, I got a text message saying that she's been saying I have a baby in my tummy and it's coming soon. I neither confirmed or denied as she knows we were supposed to be going for ivf and luckily it was taken with a pinch of salt as she's only 4 and has an awesome imagination :p


----------



## Brittahnee

Haven't been around but you guys know why!

We went to the police for my some helpful advice we were told that the landlord/realtor must go through the Marshall first to evict us, then, we have 5-10 days after that to pack and move out. So getting that help from the police has me extremely relaxed now, I don't need to pack in 24 hours, which lets face it, is just impossible. 

I'm feeling nauseous and my back is killing me.
My husband has given me strict instructions to not pack, stress myself out, lift anything heavy, etc. So basically&#8230;I feel useless. :(


----------



## Brittahnee

Flibberty87 said:


> I had to take my step daughter to my specialist appointment with me the other day and obviously she heard baby mentioned. Well today when I took her back to her mother, I got a text message saying that she's been saying I have a baby in my tummy and it's coming soon. I neither confirmed or denied as she knows we were supposed to be going for ivf and luckily it was taken with a pinch of salt as she's only 4 and has an awesome imagination :p

This is going to sound crazy, but I've heard that younger children can sense when you are pregnant. I can neither confirm or deny that since I have none but just something I hear on these forums. :shrug:


----------



## BeckyTy

Guys I'm really starting to worry here...the cramping has just gotten worse. I'm experiencing dull and sharp pains from left lower abdomen into the uterus. This doesn't seem good at all :cry::cry: the pain is not severe but it's definitely there. I'm freaking out....:cry: this is my very first pregnancy and I don't want to lose it.


----------



## Brittahnee

oh no! I had some of those last night, maybe cramp wasn't the right wordit was like, shooting pains in my uterus, but it only lasted a couple minutes. I wish I could be more helpful but this is my first pregnancy too. Of course if you are super worried, you can always call the doctor or visit the emergency room!


----------



## BeckyTy

Brittahnee said:


> oh no! I had some of those last night, maybe cramp wasn't the right wordit was like, shooting pains in my uterus, but it only lasted a couple minutes. I wish I could be more helpful but this is my first pregnancy too. Of course if you are super worried, you can always call the doctor or visit the emergency room!

I will wait a couple of days and see if it's getting worse, if it is then I will have to call my doctor. I got my first u/s scan scheduled for the 17th, next Friday. Hopefully the pain won't be getting any worse, I can't wait for the scan though as it will be a wealth of information.


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh no, Becky! That sounds like it would be very worrying. All I can say, is lot of women have varying degrees of cramping in the first few weeks, and baby may very well be fine. I'm sure that isn't super reassuring, but I think all you can do at this point is wait, or call the doc if the pain increase or bleeding starts. I the meantime, maybe try to relax, put your feet up, and watch a good movie?


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry Becky, are the cramps really painful? Personally if it was anything more than a usual menstrual cramp I would go to emerg just to make sure it's not an ectopic.or something :hugs:


----------



## BeckyTy

ElmaWG said:


> Oh no, Becky! That sounds like it would be very worrying. All I can say, is lot of women have varying degrees of cramping in the first few weeks, and baby may very well be fine. I'm sure that isn't super reassuring, but I think all you can do at this point is wait, or call the doc if the pain increase or bleeding starts. I the meantime, maybe try to relax, put your feet up, and watch a good movie?

In fact it is reassuring, I know what to do now, I will make sure to pay attention to it the next couple of days. If the pains gets any worse I will definitely go to the ER. 

Luna - I was thinking of going to the ER, but decided that the pain isn't bad enough, if it gets any worse at all these coming couple of days I will without a doubt go. I got the u/s scan on this coming Friday and I'm crossing my fingers the pain won't be worse by then. Either way I will make sure to update. Thanks for your support ladies, you are awesome!:hugs:


----------



## Flibberty87

Becky my love, you need to remember your little baby is making all kinds of changes in there! Cramping is perfectly normal. Your uterus needs to grow and stretch out and your baby will snuggle in tight which can also cause pinching and shooting pains.

I understand how worrying it is, especially your first pregnancy. I've had 5 losses and every little twinge has me on edge but as long as it's not accompanied by bleeding, chances are it's all fine. Just stay hopeful and try not to stress too much :) I know that's easier said than done but just think, 6 more days any you will see baba!

10 more days for me it's going too slow!


----------



## BeckyTy

Flibberty thank you hun, hopefully everything will be fine!
You are so strong to have been through 5 losses, I can't imagine what it would be like. Like you say I will try to remain positive unless the pain intensifies or bleeding starts up , either way there is only 6 days left until my scan now, and I can't wait!


----------



## Flibberty87

I have loads of night shifts coming up so hopefully time will pass a little quicker for me. Hopefully I'll be a little less zombie like over the coming days, I've found I sleep better during the day at the moment so hopefully my night shifts will let me have a decent day time sleep! 10 more daaaaaays


----------



## Brittahnee

BeckyTy said:


> Brittahnee said:
> 
> 
> oh no! I had some of those last night, maybe cramp wasn't the right word&#8230;it was like, shooting pains in my uterus, but it only lasted a couple minutes. I wish I could be more helpful but this is my first pregnancy too. Of course if you are super worried, you can always call the doctor or visit the emergency room!
> 
> I will wait a couple of days and see if it's getting worse, if it is then I will have to call my doctor. I got my first u/s scan scheduled for the 17th, next Friday. Hopefully the pain won't be getting any worse, I can't wait for the scan though as it will be a wealth of information.Click to expand...

Awww my appointment is also the 17th! I'm not sure if I'll have an ultrasound or not? I'm new to all this!!! :shrug:


----------



## Flibberty87

During the night I've developed an icky cold sore :( is this because my immune system is down or something? I've had them before but not for aaaaages.


----------



## Kallie3000

Flibberty87 said:


> During the night I've developed an icky cold sore :( is this because my immune system is down or something? I've had them before but not for aaaaages.

Our immune systems are definitely suppressed. I came.down with strep throat, boo! I used.to get it quite often but hadn't for several years now!


----------



## Kallie3000

BeckyTy said:


> Flibberty thank you hun, hopefully everything will be fine!
> You are so strong to have been through 5 losses, I can't imagine what it would be like. Like you say I will try to remain positive unless the pain intensifies or bleeding starts up , either way there is only 6 days left until my scan now, and I can't wait!

Also important to note if it is strong pain, or dull, achey or sharp, and whethe it is on one side or general pain. 

Ectopic pain, for me at least, was mostly one sided, and combined with spotting, and was sharp and got worse over days. My miscarriages had pains that were more like period cramps, but definitely combined with bleeding. 

'Safe' cramps are twinge or stretching feelings, or gas pains, which aren't related to miscarriage. All hard to tell apart sometimes - no a bad idea to write it down, and don't be afraid to ask a doctor.


----------



## Kallie3000

But overall, just try not to freak out! I find I can get stomach or gas pains or twinge of pain just because I'm super tense!


----------



## Brittahnee

Kallie3000 said:


> But overall, just try not to freak out! I find I can get stomach or gas pains or twinge of pain just because I'm super tense!

I'm not even kidding you, as I was reading this, I had a sharp gas pain run up my side! Creeeeeeepy! :wacko:


----------



## Mamalovesfika

Mysterious eye Kellie, I've friend requested you on Facebook.


----------



## Twinmum87

Brittahnee said:


> Haven't been around but you guys know why!
> 
> We went to the police for my some helpful advice we were told that the landlord/realtor must go through the Marshall first to evict us, then, we have 5-10 days after that to pack and move out. So getting that help from the police has me extremely relaxed now, I don't need to pack in 24 hours, which lets face it, is just impossible.
> 
> I'm feeling nauseous and my back is killing me.
> My husband has given me strict instructions to not pack, stress myself out, lift anything heavy, etc. So basicallyI feel useless. :(

That's great you don't need to rush it and can relax and have time to find a new place. :)




BeckyTy said:


> Guys I'm really starting to worry here...the cramping has just gotten worse. I'm experiencing dull and sharp pains from left lower abdomen into the uterus. This doesn't seem good at all :cry::cry: the pain is not severe but it's definitely there. I'm freaking out....:cry: this is my very first pregnancy and I don't want to lose it.

I had shooting and pulling type pain on the right side just above the top of my pubic bone all day a couple days ago but it settled and not had any aches or pains since. Hopefully it settles down for you so you can stop worrying. :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Nausea is getting stronger. Taking kids swimming today, should be fun.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Brittahnee said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> I had to take my step daughter to my specialist appointment with me the other day and obviously she heard baby mentioned. Well today when I took her back to her mother, I got a text message saying that she's been saying I have a baby in my tummy and it's coming soon. I neither confirmed or denied as she knows we were supposed to be going for ivf and luckily it was taken with a pinch of salt as she's only 4 and has an awesome imagination :p
> 
> This is going to sound crazy, but I've heard that younger children can sense when you are pregnant. I can neither confirm or deny that since I have none but just something I hear on these forums. :shrug:Click to expand...

I freaked out the other evening, my little girl will be 3 next week and i had her in the shower and she started talking about a baby in my belly so i asked her Ava what are you on about? She said 'I saw mine baby sister crying' and i said where ava? She said 'in yours belly, not coming yet, Christmas baby' i was like WHAT? It really has freaked me out, i didnt say anything else to her i was just shocked, and she hasn't mentioned anything since!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My cramps last year were bad, i went to docs who said it was all normal because i had no bleeding it wouldnt need to be looked into further.

Yesterday my stomach was in pain all day. It came all way into my chest around my lower back. I hurt when i was breathing. Its feeling better today although still sore.

Ive started throwing up now, i want to sleep next 6 weeks away. Ive mentioned getting a nanny to hubby but he isnt happy with the idea.


----------



## Twinmum87

Feel like I could fall asleep stood up ... Or puke, either one ... After that 1.5 HR swim with the ratbags!

Charlie that is insanely freaky! If you have a girl aswell now! Luckily mine haven't suspected yet, even when I accidentally mentioned it infron of my boy. He was too busy gawping at power rangers lol


----------



## Iveneverseen

Hi Ladies I got my BFP 5days ago (at 11dpo, now 16dpo)
I am Now 4 weeks pregnant today and due 20th December from LMP.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Omg I was sick in Asda. So embarrassing. They were doing a tasting and cooking mince on a hob in some spices. The smell was nauseating and I started to wretch. This woman thought I was choking and I was sick and I had to swallow it which made me wretch more. She then said 'is that baby causing you some drama lol' I said how did you guess haha! So so embarrassing. People were looking at me down the aisle


----------



## Chimpette

Flibberty87 said:


> During the night I've developed an icky cold sore :( is this because my immune system is down or something? I've had them before but not for aaaaages.

I have a massive coldsore at the moment...!


----------



## Iveneverseen

Weirdly I got a coldsore around about implantation.


----------



## Brittahnee

Iveneverseen said:


> Hi Ladies I got my BFP 5days ago (at 11dpo, now 16dpo)
> I am Now 4 weeks pregnant today and due 20th December from LMP.

How exciting!!! Welcome aboard! :flower: we are getting so close to Christmas day, who will be the lucky lady? :shrug: 

also, I have a digital HPT in my bathroom...I'm trying to resist taking it just for fun.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Brittahnee said:


> Iveneverseen said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I got my BFP 5days ago (at 11dpo, now 16dpo)
> I am Now 4 weeks pregnant today and due 20th December from LMP.
> 
> How exciting!!! Welcome aboard! :flower: we are getting so close to Christmas day, who will be the lucky lady? :shrug:
> 
> 
> also, I have a digital HPT in my bathroom...I'm trying to resist taking it just for fun.Click to expand...

I will be having an elective section this time so I should have baby few days before due date. 

I'm not sure weather to take anymore lol. I am gonna go to the doctors and fill out a midwife referral form on Tuesday. X


----------



## ElmaWG

I did take a digital test yesterday, not so much for fun, but for a little reassurance after the spotting I had earlier in the week. I got 3+ which was as high as it goes, so I'm happy with that.

My sympathy to the ladies who have been sick. That is absolutely the worst. I'm nauseous off and on all day, but Im so glad not to be barfing.


----------



## ElmaWG

IsabellaJayne said:


> Omg I was sick in Asda. So embarrassing. They were doing a tasting and cooking mince on a hob in some spices

I had to laugh when I read this. No idea what mince on a hob is, but it sure sounds funny!


----------



## Iveneverseen

I don't think it will be long before the sickness hits. It started at 4-5weeks with my daughters and 7 weeks with my son I had hyperemesis with my son and pray I don't have it that severe this time.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iveneverseen said:


> I don't think it will be long before the sickness hits. It started at 4-5weeks with my daughters and 7 weeks with my son I had hyperemesis with my son and pray I don't have it that severe this time.

I pray every night i dont wake up to HG again.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Hi I found out I am pregnant on Friday. I am now 3 weeks 2 days so super early on. The online calculators put my due date as 25th December 2015.....Christmas baby !!!


----------



## Flibberty87

We have a winner! First Christmas due date! Welcome teddy :)


----------



## TeddysGirl

Haha thanks =) Just hoping this is a sticky bean !!!!


----------



## Kallie3000

TeddysGirl said:


> Hi I found out I am pregnant on Friday. I am now 3 weeks 2 days so super early on. The online calculators put my due date as 25th December 2015.....Christmas baby !!!

That is so sweet! It is excited you were able to test positive so early! You must have a very sticky bean <3


----------



## TeddysGirl

Or twins lol !!!!! Wish I hadn't tested so early, AF is due on wednesday and I'm so nervous, but my lines are dark so I'm trying to stay positive !!!


----------



## Nikie

TeddysGirl said:


> Or twins lol !!!!! Wish I hadn't tested so early, AF is due on wednesday and I'm so nervous, but my lines are dark so I'm trying to stay positive !!!

Awww how exciting! Praying with you for sticky bean! Xxxx


----------



## Twinmum87

TeddysGirl said:


> Or twins lol !!!!! Wish I hadn't tested so early, AF is due on wednesday and I'm so nervous, but my lines are dark so I'm trying to stay positive !!!

Lol loads of people keep saying that to me as I got a very dark immediate positive on cd22 and I already have frat twins so higher chance of multiples! Been getting nausea since cd20.

Congrats on your bfp and being our first Christmas Day due date! &#128513;


----------



## TeddysGirl

What made me test was feeling sick and having a horrible taste in my mouth - only way I can describe it is like dried blood and rotten fruit, so weird - the day before I tested, that was CD20 !!! Weird not had it since !


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow teddysgirl I too found out today that I'm expecting on Xmas day or there abouts! Had a very clear positive on a frer. I already have 2 ds's and my youngest is almost 9 months. Had secondary infertilty with him and tried for over 2 years had treatment an iui which worked but unfortunately we lost his twin. Anyway now after 2 months ntnp we are pregnant again and so happy but very very shocked, scared and excited! I hope its ok to join you ladies and wish you all a h&h 9 months x


----------



## Twinmum87

Ew that doesn't sound nice! Will have to see what shows up on our first scans lol! my mum and daughter keeps winding us up saying we will have twins and I cracked open 7 double yolkers in a row the other week from 2 different packs bought a week apart! OH was saying it better not be a sign hehe


----------



## TeddysGirl

Congrats IsaacRalph ! Bump Buddies ?


----------



## Willow82

Can I join? I'm almost 6 weeks pregnant with number 2! :happydance: My EDD is December 8th. I'm feeling ok so far for the most part, just a bit of nausea on and off, sore boobs and bloating. My teeth are also feeling really sensitive. I'm nervously awaiting ms to really kick in as I had it quite bad with my DS and it only kicked in from about 7 weeks.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah defo teddysgirl! Tmi but has anyone else had any diarrhoea in their tww or since finding out been on and off the loo all day! Not sure if it's pregnancy related, nerves or bit of a bug??? Been ravenous and eating like a horse and don't feel ill.


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi pregnant with baby no.2 & due 10th December :) or roughly so :) congrats everyone xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hey everyone :) my edd is December 13th. 
Not too my symptoms, just tender heavy boobs and have some food aversions. Gone off milk so drinking earl Grey tea atm!


----------



## luna_19

Yay welcome to all the new people! 2ndtimeabz are you planning another home birth? I'm hoping to go that route but I've got some convincing to do with hubby :dohh:


----------



## Iveneverseen

I have been so tired slept most of this weekend, also headache and tender boobs so far.


----------



## Brittahnee

Hello to the new mommas! I'm busy packing away but today I'm having horrible back pain and cramps. Ouchhhh!


----------



## lcbrockley

Hey everyone I'm due my second child on 7th Dec.. First was 11 days late though!


----------



## BeckyTy

luna_19 said:


> Yay welcome to all the new people! 2ndtimeabz are you planning another home birth? I'm hoping to go that route but I've got some convincing to do with hubby :dohh:

Luna I see you live somewhere close to Vancouver, if you live close to a hospital you could give birth at home with a midwife. That is not even an option for me, as I live outside of Edmonton Alberta, too far away from the nearest hospital. I can't even get a midwife, they are all booked. :(


----------



## BeckyTy

Today just 2 days away from being 6 weeks pregnant, I lost the battle against the nausea....I puked for the first time in over 10 years. They call it morning sickness, yeeeeeah right!! More like all day until you go to bed kind of sickness. Yuck. 
However it's a sign that things are progressing. :baby: Bittersweet indeed.


----------



## luna_19

BeckyTy said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Yay welcome to all the new people! 2ndtimeabz are you planning another home birth? I'm hoping to go that route but I've got some convincing to do with hubby :dohh:
> 
> Luna I see you live somewhere close to Vancouver, if you live close to a hospital you could give birth at home with a midwife. That is not even an option for me, as I live outside of Edmonton Alberta, too far away from the nearest hospital. I can't even get a midwife, they are all booked. :(Click to expand...

That's the plan :thumbup: it is quite hard to get in with a midwife here, I called at 4 weeks but have heard of people getting put on a wait list as early as 5 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Brittahnee

BeckyTy said:


> Today just 2 days away from being 6 weeks pregnant, I lost the battle against the nausea....I puked for the first time in over 10 years. They call it morning sickness, yeeeeeah right!! More like all day until you go to bed kind of sickness. Yuck.
> However it's a sign that things are progressing. :baby: Bittersweet indeed.

Still no puking for me, just lingering nausea...but I'll likely get it soon. :cry:


----------



## BeckyTy

The lingering nausea started at 4.5 weeks but got worse after the 5th week, and now it's sort of a losing battle. I hope you won't puke any time soon Britt! It is no fun for sure.


----------



## Brittahnee

Oh my gosh guys....I'm experiencing the most awful diarrhea! Like, the cramping from it is enough to put me in tears. I'm not sure this is normal at all...


----------



## luna_19

Pregnancy hormones really mess with your digestive system, I feel like mine hasn't gone back to normal from #1 yet :wacko:

Tmi post of the day, contractions totally feel like diarrhea cramps x1000. You're welcome :haha:


----------



## Kallie3000

Yeah, if your gastrointestinal system is out of whack, that could totally explain a lot of pain. I'm definitely having a colitis flare up, bad, and I blame a little bit on pregnancy and a bit on my diet lately.... hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Brittahnee

luna_19 said:


> Pregnancy hormones really mess with your digestive system, I feel like mine hasn't gone back to normal from #1 yet :wacko:
> 
> Tmi post of the day, contractions totally feel like diarrhea cramps x1000. You're welcome :haha:

oh boy, something to look forward to! :thumb up:
I just read that some women get constipation because their digestive systems slow down, but some fortunate women like myself get diarrhea because their digestive system speeds up. :wacko:

also, I bought some immodium and pedialite just in case
FYIpedialite is so gross and may make me vomit as well :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

Yeah I'm I'm the sped up digestive system club too, not sure what would be worse!


----------



## Flibberty87

Why does time go so slowly when you neeeeeed it to hurry up?! I want my shift to be finished so I can go home and sleep :( I'm exhausted! New symptom I've noticed too. Complete dry mouth. I can't drink enough my mouth is like the Sahara


----------



## luna_19

Oh yeah I've got that too, I'm drinking so much and peeing a ton :dohh:


----------



## Brittahnee

Flibberty87 said:


> Why does time go so slowly when you neeeeeed it to hurry up?! I want my shift to be finished so I can go home and sleep :( I'm exhausted! New symptom I've noticed too. Complete dry mouth. I can't drink enough my mouth is like the Sahara

Oddly enough, I don't find myself being more tired than normalof course, I was pretty lazy before getting pregnant. Sleeping like, 9 hours at night plus a 2 hour nap every day. :blush:


----------



## Flibberty87

See I usually have only 4 or 5 hours sleep and am fine. Usually between shifts I sleep maybe 3 hours in the daytime. I had a couple of hours before work on Saturday then about 6 hours during the day yesterday which is a helluva lot for me and I'm still absolutely shattered. So tired in fact that I nodded off at work. But my coworker is awesome and left me sleep for half an hour for my break :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Brittahnee said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy hormones really mess with your digestive system, I feel like mine hasn't gone back to normal from #1 yet :wacko:
> 
> Tmi post of the day, contractions totally feel like diarrhea cramps x1000. You're welcome :haha:
> 
> oh boy, something to look forward to! :thumb up:
> I just read that some women get constipation because their digestive systems slow down, but some fortunate women like myself get diarrhea because their digestive system speeds up. :wacko:
> 
> also, I bought some immodium and pedialite just in case
> FYIpedialite is so gross and may make me vomit as well :dohh:Click to expand...

Hey I don't think immodium is safe to take in pregnancy double check but pretty sure it is not! I have awful diarrhoea too, I think I remember getting it in previous pregnancies too.


----------



## Brittahnee

IsaacRalph said:


> Brittahnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy hormones really mess with your digestive system, I feel like mine hasn't gone back to normal from #1 yet :wacko:
> 
> Tmi post of the day, contractions totally feel like diarrhea cramps x1000. You're welcome :haha:
> 
> oh boy, something to look forward to! :thumb up:
> I just read that some women get constipation because their digestive systems slow down, but some fortunate women like myself get diarrhea because their digestive system speeds up. :wacko:
> 
> also, I bought some immodium and pedialite just in case&#8230;
> FYI&#8230;pedialite is so gross and may make me vomit as well :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I don't think immodium is safe to take in pregnancy double check but pretty sure it is not! I have awful diarrhoea too, I think I remember getting it in previous pregnancies too.Click to expand...

Really? I haven't gone to the Dr. yet I'll have to ask when I go in Friday. I only took one so I doubt it would hurt...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i wanted home water birth last year but come the day was no staff. After being labelled 'strep b' from hvs at 14w i wasnt going to risk staying at home and birthing without a midwife. 

I still got my pool thats my plan again this time.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

luna_19 said:


> Yes I couldn't think of a clever name, any suggestions? December snowflakes?

I like December Snowflakes, very cute! :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Mummy to Amber I'm planning on a pool this time too. Gave birth on the lounge floor last time which was great but I did regret not hiring a pool!
My energy levels are awful, boss keeps laughing at me cause I can't stop yawning. Any guesses on gender? I was sick with dd but not with ds so I'm using that as a guide! ;)


----------



## Iveneverseen

I just called the doctors to let them know I'm pregnant and they just told me to come in to the practice and fill out a midwife referral form. Which I'll do tomorrow can't wait to have my scan hopefully the weeks till then whizz by.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Mummy to Amber I'm planning on a pool this time too. Gave birth on the lounge floor last time which was great but I did regret not hiring a pool!
> My energy levels are awful, boss keeps laughing at me cause I can't stop yawning. Any guesses on gender? I was sick with dd but not with ds so I'm using that as a guide! ;)

I had water birth at hospital it was lovely deffo prefer having babies that way now. 

Every pregnancy has been different with me and level of sickness has been different i have all girls. Ill guess once i see scan pictures haha


----------



## IsaacRalph

Don't worry about just taking the one Brittahnee but best not to take anymore. Pretty sure I'm right Google it x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I've been team yellow with both babies previously. My exhusband wasn't bothered either way.

But my partner (who likes to be super organised) wants to know this time and I'm not sure if I want to or not. I like the surprise, plus what if they get it wrong and you've bought all that stuff! :/


----------



## TeddysGirl

I'm only 3 weeks 3 days today and I feel really sick and getting AF cramps. Keep getting worried she will show. Is it normal to feel sick this early on ?!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

TeddysGirl said:


> I'm only 3 weeks 3 days today and I feel really sick and getting AF cramps. Keep getting worried she will show. Is it normal to feel sick this early on ?!

I started throwing up before my bfp with #3


----------



## Iveneverseen

I had some cramps yesterday (the day af would have been due) but it went after a while and wasn't painful tummy feels a little delicate today but think it may be my bowels thats making me feel tender.

Since 11dpo ive been feel rough on and off, had a couple of mild nausea pangs but nothing major yet, I'm sure it wont be long though pray i don't get HG again.


----------



## stacey&bump

Woke up today with reli sore bbs :( I have been getting pretty achey bbs but today there on another level lol ! Feeling reli queasy too ! & peeing constantly ! Exactly 2 weeks today til my midwife appointment counting down the days ! Just want to see my wee baby on a scan just to know alls good :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Wow, so many posts, so many new ladies since I was last on. It took my entire cup of coffee to catch up :coffee: Welcome to you all!




MummyToAmberx said:


> i wanted home water birth last year but come the day was no staff. After being labelled 'strep b' from hvs at 14w i wasnt going to risk staying at home and birthing without a midwife.
> 
> I still got my pool thats my plan again this time.

Did you just labor in the pool or actually give birth in the pool? I couldn't find anyplace in my area that allows actual water births. The hospital I've chosen, apparently used to allow it, but stopped a couple years ago for safety concerns :shrug: But you can still labor in the pool. When i was in labor with DS, when labor was getting really hard, they started filling the pool for me, and I was desperate for it to finish so i could get in and get some relief, but then I had to start pushing before I could even get it. 

I was also StrepB positive, which sucked. I hated having an iv. Any ladies been positive for StrepB in one pregnancy but not in the next?


----------



## Twinmum87

My nausea started on CD20, was intermittant at first and very mild. Quickly became all day. All today been feeling like I am on verge of vomiting and I am struggling to eat or drink because every mouthful makes me feel worse but I know I need to try and eat something.


----------



## Twinmum87

When does the strep b test happen? Last time i was told I would be tested at 36 weeks but I never made it that far. Things might have changed over the years or even from hospital to hospital.


----------



## IsaacRalph

TeddysGirl said:


> I'm only 3 weeks 3 days today and I feel really sick and getting AF cramps. Keep getting worried she will show. Is it normal to feel sick this early on ?!

I feel exactly the same! Worried that af will come,periody and awful back pain. Feeling few waves of nausea but nothing much.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ElmaWG said:


> Wow, so many posts, so many new ladies since I was last on. It took my entire cup of coffee to catch up :coffee: Welcome to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> i wanted home water birth last year but come the day was no staff. After being labelled 'strep b' from hvs at 14w i wasnt going to risk staying at home and birthing without a midwife.
> 
> I still got my pool thats my plan again this time.
> 
> Did you just labor in the pool or actually give birth in the pool? I couldn't find anyplace in my area that allows actual water births. The hospital I've chosen, apparently used to allow it, but stopped a couple years ago for safety concerns :shrug: But you can still labor in the pool. When i was in labor with DS, when labor was getting really hard, they started filling the pool for me, and I was desperate for it to finish so i could get in and get some relief, but then I had to start pushing before I could even get it.
> 
> I was also StrepB positive, which sucked. I hated having an iv. Any ladies been positive for StrepB in one pregnancy but not in the next?Click to expand...

What country are you in? 
I did both in the pool, although never got in pool for as long as i hoped. I was at a guess 5cm when i got in, my little girl was born 27mins later what only seemed like 4 long contractions. Water was bliss, because it was so warm. 

I decided against IV, i had to fight for my homebirth. I never asked to be checked for strep b. I wont be having any swabs done this pregnancy.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinmum87 said:


> When does the strep b test happen? Last time i was told I would be tested at 36 weeks but I never made it that far. Things might have changed over the years or even from hospital to hospital.

Its not routine thing in uk.

I cant see what country your in.


----------



## TeddysGirl

IsaacRalph said:


> TeddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 3 weeks 3 days today and I feel really sick and getting AF cramps. Keep getting worried she will show. Is it normal to feel sick this early on ?!
> 
> I feel exactly the same! Worried that af will come,periody and awful back pain. Feeling few waves of nausea but nothing much.Click to expand...

When is/was AF due with you ? I'm due on Wednesday


----------



## ElmaWG

Im in the US, and the Strep B test is routine where I am. I would be happy not to have the test, but I think I'd have to put up a huge fight to get my way.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ElmaWG said:


> Im in the US, and the Strep B test is routine where I am. I would be happy not to have the test, but I think I'd have to put up a huge fight to get my way.

So they dont like you giving birth in the pool where you live?


----------



## Iveneverseen

Weird symptoms, Since a week ago i have felt like im coming down with something. Feeling warm, sometimes a little lightheaded, milk headache, feeling nauseous sometimes tummy feels a little delicate. anyone else?

I keep thinking about savery food/meals i want.
I am enjoying black pudding more than usual, at least it's good for iron. Lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Only thing i fancy and hasnt repeated on me is cheeseburger from a takeaway for last 2 evenings lol

Ive been sick again today, not far from yesterday time weirdly enough.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Aww when did the sickness start?


----------



## Twinmum87

MummyToAmberx said:


> Twinmum87 said:
> 
> 
> When does the strep b test happen? Last time i was told I would be tested at 36 weeks but I never made it that far. Things might have changed over the years or even from hospital to hospital.
> 
> Its not routine thing in uk.
> 
> I cant see what country your in.Click to expand...

I am in UK, I just remember the nurse who was checking my stats before the consultant came over just mentioning there was a study or trial or something going on and they were signing up women to be tested for strep b at 36 weeks. I just thought maybe if they were doing trials back then it might be a common thing to be tested for by now.


----------



## luna_19

Where I am in Canada there are no water births in hospitals and no birth centers so anyone that wants a water birth has to be at home. I think it's similar in the US unless there is a birth center nearby


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinmum87 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinmum87 said:
> 
> 
> When does the strep b test happen? Last time i was told I would be tested at 36 weeks but I never made it that far. Things might have changed over the years or even from hospital to hospital.
> 
> Its not routine thing in uk.
> 
> I cant see what country your in.Click to expand...
> 
> I am in UK, I just remember the nurse who was checking my stats before the consultant came over just mentioning there was a study or trial or something going on and they were signing up women to be tested for strep b at 36 weeks. I just thought maybe if they were doing trials back then it might be a common thing to be tested for by now.Click to expand...

They dont do it because nhs tests are inaccurate. They give you your status for that day only, as strep b can come and go. I was never offered a retest even though it could of completely gone. Once you get a positive in your preg in uk thats it your labelled it your birth choices reduce a lot, you may have to go against medical advice to get birth you want.
You can pay for private test that costs £30 that status lasts 5 weeks.

I think we should be told to check every new baby for signs of strep b infection regardless. Was not something i was ever made aware of before.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ladies asking about strep b...if you go to the home and natural birthing forums there's a sticky thread about strep b which has loads of information and support on it :thumbup:


----------



## Brittahnee

IsaacRalph said:


> Don't worry about just taking the one Brittahnee but best not to take anymore. Pretty sure I'm right Google it x

I did Google it but never got a really direct answer so I guess until I go to the doctor I'll just have to suffer with it! :cry:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Good morning ladies.

I started to spot over the weekend and last night started bleeding. I'm feeling extremely stressed out until I go to the doctor tomorrow. I have never had anything like this happen during a pregnancy and I'm thinking I could have miscarried. Has anyone had bleeding in early pregnancy and gone on to have a full term baby?


----------



## Ameli

I had spotting with my last pregnancy on and off during 1st tri and everything was fine. Was scary for me though. :hugs: I hope everything's ok for you!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mrs.stefka said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> I started to spot over the weekend and last night started bleeding. I'm feeling extremely stressed out until I go to the doctor tomorrow. I have never had anything like this happen during a pregnancy and I'm thinking I could have miscarried. Has anyone had bleeding in early pregnancy and gone on to have a full term baby?

I hope everything is okay.


----------



## indhira2

Hoping everything is okay with your little bean Mrs. Sending positive vibes your way :S


----------



## TeddysGirl

Sending sticky thoughts your way. Hope everything is OK !


----------



## Twinmum87

Hope everything is ok! Personally I lost the 2 I bled in the first trimester with, but my friend is currently 27 weeks pregnant after having heavy bleeding and passing large clots at 6 weeks. My mum also told me a couple weeks after she found out she was pregnant she thought she was loosing me as she was bleeding so heavily. A lady i used to work with had bleeding at 10 weeks and it turned out she had placenta previa but everything turned out ok and she had a healthy baby girl so bleeding doesnt always mean bad. :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Thank you, ladies.

Twinmum, that is really encouraging to hear. I'm not feeling good about it, but trying to stat positive until I know for sure.


----------



## ElmaWG

MummyToAmberx said:


> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> Im in the US, and the Strep B test is routine where I am. I would be happy not to have the test, but I think I'd have to put up a huge fight to get my way.
> 
> So they dont like you giving birth in the pool where you live?Click to expand...

Yes, that is correct. I have no idea what the concern is. Anyone?


----------



## ElmaWG

I had no bleeding during my last pregnancy, but did have some light bleeding a week ago, which only lasted a few hours. I don't have my first appointment until next week, but I think everything is ok because I didn't have cramping, and I took a digi test on Sat that returned a 3+.

Are you having any moderate to severe cramping? Has the bleeding lessened? I'm sending some positive vibes your way. I know how stressful this must be for you.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

ElmaWG said:


> I had no bleeding during my last pregnancy, but did have some light bleeding a week ago, which only lasted a few hours. I don't have my first appointment until next week, but I think everything is ok because I didn't have cramping, and I took a digi test on Sat that returned a 3+.
> 
> Are you having any moderate to severe cramping? Has the bleeding lessened? I'm sending some positive vibes your way. I know how stressful this must be for you.

I'm not cramping, and still getting a positive pregnancy test, but the bleeding has not let up. It's not as bad a regular period, but there are clots and I do have to wear a pad. I think the fact that I can see the clots is freaking me out more than anything.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Finger crossed everything is OK with you and your little bean.

Quick question. When should I phone the doctors and let them know I'm knocked up ? I'm only 3 weeks 3 day and OH thinks its tempting fate.


----------



## Twinmum87

I went to GP surgery just after turning 4 weeks. Lady at reception said where I am you don't see GP you just fill out a little form for the MW to pick up when she next drops by the surgery then wait for her to call. Process seems to be different everywhere! I would wait until after 4 weeks thou as I was worried they wouldnt take me seriously if i told them i was pregnant before a missed AF.


----------



## Kallie3000

Mrs.stefka said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> I started to spot over the weekend and last night started bleeding. I'm feeling extremely stressed out until I go to the doctor tomorrow. I have never had anything like this happen during a pregnancy and I'm thinking I could have miscarried. Has anyone had bleeding in early pregnancy and gone on to have a full term baby?

Hey Mrs. Stefka, I know this is really scary, and I hope the best for you. Bleeding means an increased chance of miscarriage, but it definitly isn't 100%. Do you have cramps as well? 

Whatever happens, wishing you the best. If the worst happens, don't hesitate to ask for support if you have questions about early loss - you can pm me.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Kallie3000 said:


> Mrs.stefka said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies.
> 
> I started to spot over the weekend and last night started bleeding. I'm feeling extremely stressed out until I go to the doctor tomorrow. I have never had anything like this happen during a pregnancy and I'm thinking I could have miscarried. Has anyone had bleeding in early pregnancy and gone on to have a full term baby?
> 
> Hey Mrs. Stefka, I know this is really scary, and I hope the best for you. Bleeding means an increased chance of miscarriage, but it definitly isn't 100%. Do you have cramps as well?
> 
> Whatever happens, wishing you the best. If the worst happens, don't hesitate to ask for support if you have questions about early loss - you can pm me.Click to expand...

Thank you, Kallie. I really appreciate that.

No cramping as of yet. Just the waiting game until I get in to see the doctor.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: Mrsstefka



ElmaWG said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> Im in the US, and the Strep B test is routine where I am. I would be happy not to have the test, but I think I'd have to put up a huge fight to get my way.
> 
> So they dont like you giving birth in the pool where you live?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is correct. I have no idea what the concern is. Anyone?Click to expand...

It's because.the doctor wants to see your vag while you give birth here, same reason they want you on your back which is worst possible position, sigh


----------



## joeliza24

I'm right there with you Mrs.stefka...I've been spotting since Thurs and it's really freaking me out. It started brownish color but now it's red. I spotted with my 1st but it only lasted two days, tops. 

I called my doc and they're moving my appointment to tomorrow morning (originally booked for next Mon) just to make sure everything is ok.

I've also noticed that my symptoms aren't as severe as they were last week. 

I'm really trying to stay positive but every time I wipe and see red my hope diminishes.


----------



## Flibberty87

Fingers crossed that everything is ok Mrs. I know my sil thought she had lost my niece because she bled really heavy and lost massive clots. She's now a boisterous 7yo so bleeding doesn't always mean the end. Also my best friend didn't even know she was pregnant until she was almost 7 months because she continued to have a monthly period. Her daughter is 5 now and top of her class and head and shoulders taller than all the other kids!


----------



## Iveneverseen

Mrsstefka I am sorry to hear of what you are going through, How worrying and every womans worst nightmare in pregnancy.

I had a tiny tiny bit of spotting in my 1st and 3rd pregnancies but it was just a couple of tiny pink spots and that was it, still i worried like hell.
My Niece had bleeding at 9 weeks and when she went to epu she did miscarry but was shocked to find she was having twins and the other baby was fine.

Fingers crossed everything will be okay and baby will be fine.

To the lady that is asking about when to go to the doctors, I found out when i was 3 weeks 2 days (last week) and wanted to wait till at least my period was late. I am going tomorrow to refer myself to the midwife and i will be 4 weeks 2days.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Iveneverseen, Flibberty - Thank You. It's definitely nice to hear there can be a positive end to things.

Joeliza - I'm so sorry you are going through this, too. My appointment is tomorrow as well. Please update us when you find out what is going on. I'm hoping only the best for you.


----------



## joeliza24

Will do! Please do the same :hugs:

I went and got a CB digital with week predictor and it has me at 3+ so feeling a tad better.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

That's a great sign. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## joeliza24

Thanks!

I hope we both get the confirmation we need tomorrow.


----------



## Brittahnee

I'll say an extra prayer for the both of you. I had a bit of spotting around week 4, but it was brown. The only time I get red on my TP is after a BM, I think it's hemorrhoids so I will talk to my doctor. I think you ladies will be fine! Stay positive!


----------



## PocoHR

Ouhh, can I join? I got my due date from the doctor today and she said it is December 9th! I also found out it's twins, so I'm suuuuppppeeerrrr excited :happydance:


----------



## TeddysGirl

Congrats Poco !!!! Twins ! How exciting !!!! H&H 9 months !!!!


----------



## luna_19

Yay our first set of twins congrats!


----------



## Ameli

Welcome and wow congrats on TWINS! How exciting!


----------



## indhira2

OMG Poco!! Congrats on such amazing news!! Twins, how exciting!! :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Congrats on your twins ... good luck :p it's an eventful journey :D


----------



## BeckyTy

Mrs. Stefka and Joeliza I hope and pray everything will work out good for you guys. 

Poco how exciting!! Congrats and welcome, twins= double joy :)

Anyone else feeling flu like symptoms without actually having a flu?


----------



## TeddysGirl

I feel kinda sick. Im ok if I'm distracted while eating but if I think about it while I'm eating I just can't put in another mouthful. To be honest I'm not sure what symptoms are actually symptoms and which are placebo because I know I should be feeling them.

I can't believe how strong my lines are getting now. I'm only 12dpo and todays test at 3:30pm, holding urine for about 30 mins is almost as dark as control line. Was anyone elses lines this dark at 12dpo ? I've looked on countdown to pregnancy and I can't see any similar.

https://s14.postimg.org/4pzgunc69/received_10153160422127159.jpg

*top test is todays.

I'm kinda concerned something might be wrong with lines this dark.


----------



## Kallie3000

Nope - just actual flu :( :(


----------



## luna_19

That looks like a pretty typical test progression


----------



## luna_19

These are my 12 dpo tests but I got my first positive at 10 dpo
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-03 11.14.57.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## luna_19

And 13 dpo
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-04 08.17.52.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TeddysGirl

Thanks. I was really worried ! This is my first so I'm worried 100% of the time !


----------



## Ameli

Kallie, sorry you have the flu! Teddys, looks like normal progression to me too. You probably implanted early. :thumbup:


----------



## Laska5

yah! I get to join in here! Finally! I had a miscarriage back in August & 8 months later I am finally pregnant with my rainbow baby!! 

Due December 20!!!!


----------



## Brittahnee

Have y'all seen this video? It's called celebrate the changes or something like that. I saw a friend post it on FB and I cried like a huge baby. Damn you pregnancy hormones. I was sitting in the tub crying and watching this. If you haven't watched it, you should. Its the sweetest thing EVER. 

Celebrate the changes: https://youtu.be/3r5_50_trRk


----------



## BeckyTy

Naaaawwwwww Britt that video is so cute :):) absolutely adorable. :baby:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats on the twins.

I welcomed week 6 in with a great little throw up session. Just got make sure to go easy taking the kids to school.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey brittle how's your diarrhoea now?? I still have it 2 days now. It sucks as everytime I go out I get cramps and need to go urgently even in the night. I am taking dioralyte to hydrate! Starving hungry though so defo think it's preggo related


----------



## Flibberty87

I had the diarrhoea for a few days last week now I've gone the other way :/


----------



## jessilou

Hey everyone, hope you don't mind if I join. Found out I was pregnant a week ago. It has been so hard not telling anyone in real life as have just found out two of my friends are pregnant!
Have come down with a stupid cold which sucks.
Went to go to my doctors and got the blood form but they were closed so have to get my bloods taken tomorrow.


----------



## Twinmum87

I don't have a test progression as my line was as dark as it can go the first time i tested on CD22 lol


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Awwww congratulations on twins! 

Still no mormimg sickness here, i think it mainly starts around 6weeks so i keep telling myself i still have time lol, my boobs though OUCH they are getting worse everyday they feel heavy and lumpy like i have rocks in them, so sore! And the veins are awful lol, im still badly constipated too :( but on a plus side i cant wait for my mw appointment today!!


----------



## Iveneverseen

I went to the doctors and filled out a midwife referral form and was told age should call me next week sometime to book my booking in appointment.


----------



## indhira2

Britt, That is the cutest video ever!!! MY best friend sent it to me on FB last time I was pregnant and i recently went to watch it once i found out i was pregnant again. Still made me cry like the first time i watched it, specially considering I LOVE milk so everytime i drink milk i think of my little one doing the rain dance lolll.


----------



## Kallie3000

Laska5 said:


> yah! I get to join in here! Finally! I had a miscarriage back in August & 8 months later I am finally pregnant with my rainbow baby!!
> 
> Due December 20!!!!

Go team rainbow babies *high five*


----------



## Kallie3000

PocoHR said:


> Ouhh, can I join? I got my due date from the doctor today and she said it is December 9th! I also found out it's twins, so I'm suuuuppppeeerrrr excited :happydance:

That is so exciting! How did they find out so early - from a scan? Very, very awesome!


----------



## Iveneverseen

wow you guys get scans so early, in the uk you dont get one till 12-14 weeks.


----------



## Kallie3000

Here (Canada) you aren't supposed to normally get one until then too, unless you are like me and have a history of ectopic or other complications. I'm getting a 5 1/2 week scan, but won't likely see much except that the baby is in the right place!


----------



## Iveneverseen

I had spotting with my son at 5 weeks and they wouldnt scan me till 7 weeks as was no point. x


----------



## Ameli

In the US we usually get the first one around 8 or 9 weeks for dating.


----------



## IsaacRalph

I am getting a viability scan done too here in the UK because of previous miscarriages etc and there is every chance of seeing little bean and heartbeat at 5.5 -6 weeks. I have seen heartbeat as early as 5+3!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

round ligament pain is starting, gotta remember not to get up fast if im holding my little lady.


----------



## luna_19

jessilou said:


> Hey everyone, hope you don't mind if I join. Found out I was pregnant a week ago. It has been so hard not telling anyone in real life as have just found out two of my friends are pregnant!
> Have come down with a stupid cold which sucks.
> Went to go to my doctors and got the blood form but they were closed so have to get my bloods taken tomorrow.

What is your due date? I'll add you to the first post :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Well ladies, it looks like I won't be joining you on the journey to a December baby anymore. My doctor confirmed miscarriage this morning. I have been very emotional and upset ever since. The positive is that it was a complete miscarriage, so there is no follow up to be had and we can start trying again whenever I'm up for it. It was nice meeting all of you and hearing about the exciting beginning of your pregnancies. Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you :)


----------



## ElmaWG

I'm so sorry to hear that Mrs. S. I hope you have some support through this rough time. Good luck when you start to TTC again, hopefully we'll be seeing you back in First Tri very soon.


----------



## Ameli

Oh, I'm so sorry Mrs. Stefka!:hugs: Take care of yourself!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mrs.stefka said:


> Well ladies, it looks like I won't be joining you on the journey to a December baby anymore. My doctor confirmed miscarriage this morning. I have been very emotional and upset ever since. The positive is that it was a complete miscarriage, so there is no follow up to be had and we can start trying again whenever I'm up for it. It was nice meeting all of you and hearing about the exciting beginning of your pregnancies. Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you :)

Im so sorry to hear that. All the best for the future.


----------



## indhira2

Oh Mrs I am so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## luna_19

So sorry Mrs :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

So sorry mrs stefka. Take care of yourself.x


----------



## Brittahnee

Mrs.stefka said:


> Well ladies, it looks like I won't be joining you on the journey to a December baby anymore. My doctor confirmed miscarriage this morning. I have been very emotional and upset ever since. The positive is that it was a complete miscarriage, so there is no follow up to be had and we can start trying again whenever I'm up for it. It was nice meeting all of you and hearing about the exciting beginning of your pregnancies. Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you :)

Oh lovely I'm so sorry! Did you never have cramps with the bleeding? That's so odd! I've been feeling pretty nervous lately because I don't feel my symptoms are as noticeable. I go Friday to my doctor. Not sure what will be done, but hopefully I can get some reassurance.

I really hope you take care of yourself in the meantime, and take all the time you can to yourself!!! :hugs:


----------



## Twinmum87

So sorry to hear your news Mrs. S. Huge hugs. x


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Thank you ladies. No cramping at all. Actually, nothing at all besides bleeding. It apparently happened due to my blood type (O-) and lack of progesterone (I knew about these two things, but have never been able to get pregnant without a Rogam shot and Progesterone pills). I got the shot this morning, and a prescription for progesterone once I start ovulating again. I have an amazing support system so I'm sure I will be back on track in no time.

Good luck at your appointment, Brittahnee.


----------



## joeliza24

I'm sorry Mrs.stefka. I don't even know what to say - can only imagine what you're going through. Big hugs dear. Take your time and, if you drink, have a glass or two and try to relax. Do things that make you happy. When you're ready, get right back to it and have your beautiful and healthy full-term rainbow baby! 

I just got back from the doc and I got to see my bubble (yolk sac) and the slightest of flicker. I am so relieved and thankful.

Thanks for all the support ladies.

And Britt - that was the cutest video.


----------



## joeliza24

Glad they explained why it happened!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

joeliza24 said:


> I'm sorry Mrs.stefka. I don't even know what to say - can only imagine what you're going through. Big hugs dear. Take your time and, if you drink, have a glass or two and try to relax. Do things that make you happy. When you're ready, get right back to it and have your beautiful and healthy full-term rainbow baby!
> 
> I just got back from the doc and I got to see my bubble (yolk sac) and the slightest of flicker. I am so relieved and thankful.
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies.
> 
> And Britt - that was the cutest video.

Wonderful news, Joeliza! So, so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

So sorry Mrs. S! :( Hope we see you back in 1st Tri soon!

Congrats on your great scan result joeliza!

Thanks so much to everyone for the congratulations!! I know some people asked how I knew so soon, I've had a few episodes of bleeding/spotting and cramps so my doctor wanted to rule out ectopic pregnancy so I had an early scan. I hope I'll get to see two little heartbeats at my next scan on the 23rd!!

How is everyone else feeling today? I'm getting pretty nauseous :sick:


----------



## joeliza24

Thanks Poco! And congrats on the twins!

Besides the occasional yawn, I feel pretty normal. Now that I know baby is progressing nicely I won't take the lack of symptoms as reason to worry.


----------



## Ameli

I'm also really tired but feel pretty normal otherwise.


----------



## MarieLyo

Hello all!

May I join you all? I think I'm due December 19th, 2015 which makes me about 4 weeks 3 days. I got my BFP last Friday morning and missed my AF on Saturday. Strangely I got a positive on IC's and on a clear blue digital but then on saturday, took another clear blue digital and it was negative. I've received positives ever since, but am still super nervous.

Today I'm going in for a blood test just to check HCG. Anyway, besides that we are super excited and just praying all goes well!

Happy & Healthy 9 months to all of you!


----------



## Brittahnee

okay guys, so, hubby and I just had sex :blush:
but I'm just a little curious because after, there was CM that looked like it could have a bit of pink blood in there. Is that normal? No cramping with it, however. It was just pink in the toilet and on the TP. :shrug:


----------



## indhira2

Joeliza- Sooo happy you got good news!! Also a little jealous you got to see your little bean loll. 

Poco- I havent had many symptoms other than horrible constipation and constant peeing...Lack of symptoms make me a little edgy but Joeliza's comment about her baby being okay despite her lack of symptoms puts my mind at ease some :)


----------



## TeddysGirl

So sorry Mrs S. Hugs !


----------



## joeliza24

MarieLyo said:


> Hello all!
> 
> May I join you all? I think I'm due December 19th, 2015 which makes me about 4 weeks 3 days. I got my BFP last Friday morning and missed my AF on Saturday. Strangely I got a positive on IC's and on a clear blue digital but then on saturday, took another clear blue digital and it was negative. I've received positives ever since, but am still super nervous.
> 
> Today I'm going in for a blood test just to check HCG. Anyway, besides that we are super excited and just praying all goes well!
> 
> Happy & Healthy 9 months to all of you!

Welcome! Good luck with the blood draw - hope it puts your mind at ease. Lord knows it's so easy to worry about everything at this stage!


----------



## joeliza24

Brittahnee said:


> okay guys, so, hubby and I just had sex :blush:
> but I'm just a little curious because after, there was CM that looked like it could have a bit of pink blood in there. Is that normal? No cramping with it, however. It was just pink in the toilet and on the TP. :shrug:

No DTD for me until I don't see red or pink for at least 4-5 days. DH isn't happy about this but knows it's for the best. Doc said DTD doesn't cause MC but if I did have sex and then happen to see more red I'd freak out and that wouldn't be good for anyone.


----------



## Ameli

Britt, that's normal. Your cervix is sensitive while pregnant and you have more blood volume, so more prone to slight bleeding after intercourse now.


----------



## Twinmum87

OK just tried to lay down whilst waiting for my bath to run and bloody boobs are getting in the way! Cannot believe how much they have grown in a day! Never had this last time! Like symptom crazy town with this pregnancy!


----------



## justplay91

Britt, don't worry about the pink. I had that after intercourse my last pregnancy, and everything turned out fine!


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi MarieLyo and congrats on the BFP!

I continue to be nauseous and exhausted most of the day. Actually today was maybe a little better in terms of the nausea, probably because I was constantly eating all day at work. That stratagy really works for me, but I def need to stock up on healthy-ish snacks at work, or the weight is gonna start piling on. ....what healthy-ish (lol) foods are you ladies able to stomach these days?


----------



## Laska5

Symptom wise I'm feeling a crazy amount pressure in my abdomen! I also have sore & bigger boobs, weird cravings, I'm ALWAYS hungry & then I also have body aches & fatigue like I have the flu! Whew- it's been a long day & I was totally disappointed when I realized it's only Tuesday! 

I also got a little warm today at one point which caused me to become nauseated & I thought I was going to throw up right in my office at work! Fortunately just taking off my jacked cooled me down & the nausea went away- whew! I did not want to explain why I was throwing up to my coworkers!


----------



## Brittahnee

glad to know it's normal!!! I was a tad bit freaked out there, and then hubby started to panic as well!! Whew, what a relief!!! thanks girls!

also, I think the fatigue has found me. I took a 2 hour nap that I just woke up from about 2 hours ago and ready to call it a night at 9:20!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi ladies,

I'm very cautiously expecting our first baby after IVF (x 3) and haven't had beta blood test yet, that's tomorrow.

Anyway, all going well & I'm thinking positively: I'm due either 24th or 25th of December, a real Christmas baby!

Here is my test from this morning. 

x
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## luna_19

I looked through my old journal to compare symptoms and last time I was so exhausted too, I'm feeling a bit more the tired than usual but I guess the fact that I haven't had more than 4 hours of sleep at one time for the last year and half has made me a bit immune to it :haha:

I am getting some round ligament pain when I move certain ways which is kind of crazy so early, I think I'm going to get big way faster this time :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm very cautiously expecting our first baby after IVF (x 3) and haven't had beta blood test yet, that's tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, all going well & I'm thinking positively: I'm due either 24th or 25th of December, a real Christmas baby!
> 
> Here is my test from this morning.
> 
> x

Congrats! I'll put you down for Xmas so i can put a cute pic beside you :thumbup:


----------



## Indian Maa

I am dead tired too... I start shivering if I don't eat for 2 hours together... :wacko:
been eating all nasty things.... but recently found out that organic carrots and lemon water with some sugar helps me... dates are good too,,, keep you satisfied for a bit long...





ElmaWG said:


> Hi MarieLyo and congrats on the BFP!
> 
> I continue to be nauseous and exhausted most of the day. Actually today was maybe a little better in terms of the nausea, probably because I was constantly eating all day at work. That stratagy really works for me, but I def need to stock up on healthy-ish snacks at work, or the weight is gonna start piling on. ....what healthy-ish (lol) foods are you ladies able to stomach these days?


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats! 



tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm very cautiously expecting our first baby after IVF (x 3) and haven't had beta blood test yet, that's tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, all going well & I'm thinking positively: I'm due either 24th or 25th of December, a real Christmas baby!
> 
> Here is my test from this morning.
> 
> x


----------



## jumpingo

poking my head in to say hi:-=

i should probably wait until after my appointment today, but for now, my due date is dec. 7th.


and since people were comparing scan dates, i'm getting an early scan today at 6w+2d because the care:roll: last time was atrocious and i made a fuss this time:blush:

my husband is in the military, stationed in japan. i had lived in japan for 7 years when we met and then we got married and now i live in "mini america" with him.:haha: normally at the hospital on base, after a urine or blood test to confirm the pregnancy, they have you fill out paperwork and meet with the OB nurse around 6 weeks and then your first actual appointment with a doctor and ultrasound is between 10-14 weeks, but it seems they aim for 12 weeks.:shrug: unless you make a fuss and then they try to appease you and get back on your good side. (NEVER!!!:finger::haha:)


----------



## Indian Maa

Please include me as well.. EDD 01st Dec... Was here before, may be you missed and I wasn't regular then... trying to be more active from now... nice to be in touch with all..




luna_19 said:


> tuesdaysbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm very cautiously expecting our first baby after IVF (x 3) and haven't had beta blood test yet, that's tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, all going well & I'm thinking positively: I'm due either 24th or 25th of December, a real Christmas baby!
> 
> Here is my test from this morning.
> 
> x
> 
> Congrats! I'll put you down for Xmas so i can put a cute pic beside you :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Indian Maa

btw, let alone intercourse; I even had this each time I had vaginal ultrasound! :wacko: Used to freak out... but had a healthy baby...




Brittahnee said:


> glad to know it's normal!!! I was a tad bit freaked out there, and then hubby started to panic as well!! Whew, what a relief!!! thanks girls!
> 
> also, I think the fatigue has found me. I took a 2 hour nap that I just woke up from about 2 hours ago and ready to call it a night at 9:20!


----------



## Indian Maa

congrats!




jumpingo said:


> poking my head in to say hi:-=
> 
> i should probably wait until after my appointment today, but for now, my due date is dec. 7th.
> 
> 
> and since people were comparing scan dates, i'm getting an early scan today at 6w+2d because the care:roll: last time was atrocious and i made a fuss this time:blush:
> 
> my husband is in the military, stationed in japan. i had lived in japan for 7 years when we met and then we got married and now i live in "mini america" with him.:haha: normally at the hospital on base, after a urine or blood test to confirm the pregnancy, they have you fill out paperwork and meet with the OB nurse around 6 weeks and then your first actual appointment with a doctor and ultrasound is between 10-14 weeks, but it seems they aim for 12 weeks.:shrug: unless you make a fuss and then they try to appease you and get back on your good side. (NEVER!!!:finger::haha:)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats to those who got their bfp recently :) 

im bringing up bile now, this is stuff i bloody hate!


----------



## claire23rd

I'd like to join, I'm 6 weeks. Baby due 7 December &#128522;. MummyTOAMber I hope you start to feel a little better soon, having suffered with HG with my last 3 pregnancys I know how terrible MS and HG are, so far haven't thrown up yet but I know there's still plenty of time to start! , I'm so excited for all these Christmas babies. X x


----------



## Willow82

Congrats to all the new ladies!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

claire23rd said:


> I'd like to join, I'm 6 weeks. Baby due 7 December &#128522;. MummyTOAMber I hope you start to feel a little better soon, having suffered with HG with my last 3 pregnancys I know how terrible MS and HG are, so far haven't thrown up yet but I know there's still plenty of time to start! , I'm so excited for all these Christmas babies. X x

congrats on your bfp!

Im hoping this could just be MS as my HG i didnt throw up much in the lead up it was literally, bang one day. 20 times it didnt stop. Complete bed bound. 
I hope you dont get HG back either. Seeing doc in few hours im asking to go back on cyclizine.


----------



## Twinmum87

ElmaWG said:


> Hi MarieLyo and congrats on the BFP!
> 
> I continue to be nauseous and exhausted most of the day. Actually today was maybe a little better in terms of the nausea, probably because I was constantly eating all day at work. That stratagy really works for me, but I def need to stock up on healthy-ish snacks at work, or the weight is gonna start piling on. ....what healthy-ish (lol) foods are you ladies able to stomach these days?

I have been eating carrots, crackers and apples.


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations to everyone who just got their BFP!

So cute, last night OH came back after going out for a drink with his dad, grandad and uncles and said he was finding it so difficult not to tell everyone. He saw his best friend last week whos girlfriend is 5 months pregnant and he told us when she was 7 weeks and he is bursting to tell him! He is really scared to thou after the MC last year and wants to wait until 12 weeks. He was asking roughly how long until the scan now .... Told him you have to remember we found out really early and that was only 2 weeks ago so still ages yet. Should of seen his little face drop he thought it had been about a month since the BFP lol! Does feel like we have known for ages thou!


----------



## Flibberty87

I know what you mean twinmum. I feel like we've known forever and it's been only 12 days! Another 7 days until my scan. It goes so slowly :( I am at work for the next 3 nights, that makes the time go quick! Then I have a busy weekend, driving to Yorkshire. Work Monday then when I finish work ill be able to say yay! Scan tomorrow! 

Ooh I also have an appointment with the registrars tomorrow to gI've notice to get married. It's getting very real! I will need a new dress though. Grumble grumble


----------



## TeddysGirl

AF due between now and Sunday. So nervous. I did a digi yesterday and it came up 1-2 weeks. I'm just so nervous this one won't stick. Any advice on how to not worry ? I've had 2 chemical pregnancies before and I'm really worried this one will end the same way. Gunna have some marmite on toast and try to relax a bit.


----------



## Twinmum87

Ewwww marmite!!! noooo!! lol :p

I know its hard. I lost one at 7.5 weeks and one at 4 weeks ( some might try and class that as a chemical but 4.5 weeks solid of agony and bleeding doesn't feel like a chemical!) I just keep pushing any negative thoughts from my mind and distract myself with something else. What will be will be no matter what anyones does so I am trying not to stress over something I have no control over and just keep thinking positive.


----------



## ElmaWG

I have no advice for you, TeddysGirl. Waiting is hard. Maybe do something nice for yourself each day to help relax and give you something to look forward to, if you know what I mean? Or pass the time glued to B&B! (I guess that was sort of advice):haha:

Hi, and welcome back IndianMaa, my due date budy! And we are also somewhat close to each other...Pittsburg, Columbus, practically neighbors, lol. I had also noticed you werent on page one, and I was hoping nothing bad had happened. When is your first appointment?

My scan is next Thursday. 8 days to go and getting closer :happydance:. I'll be 8+2 I believe. They sure better do a scan, or I'll be pissed, Too bad DH can't make the appointment due to our different and complicated schedules :nope:


----------



## ElmaWG

Welcome and congrats, tuedsdaysbaby. So glad you're joining us! 

Flibberty....CONGRATS on your marriage!!! :flower::flower::flower:When is it happening?


----------



## TeddysGirl

Gunna phone drs on Monday (I'll be 4 weeks 3 days) not sure if they'll make an appointment with a doctor or not. When I phone the surgery I'll let them know about my previous chemicals and see if the doctor would prefer to do bloods or a scan to check everything is OK. I really hope they do, it would help put my mind at rest.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

See my doc shes cornfirmed i filled form in for mw. 

I got my cyclizine *happy dance* hopefully it will keep my MS to mild state.


----------



## Flibberty87

ElmaWG said:


> Flibberty....CONGRATS on your marriage!!! :flower::flower::flower:When is it happening?

Thanks :) we get married in August so ill be around 23 weeks I think. I LOVE my dress too :( but it's a corset and I wouldn't be able to fit in comfortably so ill have to get some floaty type dress


----------



## Flibberty87

Are any of you ladies joining the December babies fb group? Just PM me and we can arrange it for you if you would like to join :) x


----------



## indhira2

I agree that if feels like we've known about our babies FOREVER but at most its been maybe 2 weeks for some. Crazy how slow time ticks when you want it to speed up -.-

As for me, I'm trying my best to be positive. Every morning when I wake up I say a little prayer accompanied with "Today I am pregnant and my baby is healthy, unless somebody tells me otherwise". I was going to try and go the "detached" route, and not pay much attention to the little being growing inside me but I didnt think that was fair and I've read of many women who regretted doing that. So I am embracing it and hoping for the best, regardless of how much attention I do or do not pay, losing this baby would hurt like hell so might as well make the most of it! 

Happy Hump Day ladies!! :)


----------



## dunibaby

Hi Ladies

I just got my :bfp: this morning with an estimated dd of 12/20.
This will be my first baby! We are so excited but a little nervous since we had a mc in January 2014 at 6 weeks and have been trying since! 
praying for my rainbow baby, I cannot wait to be a mom its all I have ever wanted!:happydance:
let the journey of a lifetime begin!!!


----------



## indhira2

dunibaby said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I just got my :bfp: this morning with an estimated dd of 12/20.
> This will be my first baby! We are so excited but a little nervous since we had a mc in January 2014 at 6 weeks and have been trying since!
> praying for my rainbow baby, I cannot wait to be a mom its all I have ever wanted!:happydance:
> let the journey of a lifetime begin!!!

OMG Congrats Dunibaby!!!!! I'm carrying my little rainbow after having a mc in January as well so I'm right there with ya! :)

Praying for happy and healthy 9 months for ya!


----------



## dunibaby

thank you!!! Congrats to you too!!! this is so exciting but so nerve racking at the same time!!! sending prayers to you too!!!


----------



## indhira2

I completely know what you mean Dunibaby, I just finished posting earlier on the forum about how I am trying to make it through each day. I still dont feel like I will take my first real breathe until I see the heartbeat on my first scan which is for May 7th and it's draaaagggggiiiiinnnnggggggggg :(


----------



## dunibaby

indhira2 said:


> I completely know what you mean Dunibaby, I just finished posting earlier on the forum about how I am trying to make it through each day. I still dont feel like I will take my first real breathe until I see the heartbeat on my first scan which is for May 7th and it's draaaagggggiiiiinnnnggggggggg :(

I agree!!! I am anxiously waiting for my doc's office to open so I can call her. I was supposed to be having an HSG test and starting clomid next week since blood work said that I have borderline pcos so this is so surreal to me!! May 7, it seems like it so far away but it will be here before you know it!!! Hearing the HB for the first time is the most incredible sound, it really does make it feel more real!!! This is the most amazing experience anyone could ever have or ask for and you are very right it is a day to day process that can be hard at times but so damn exciting!!! lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

dunibaby said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I just got my :bfp: this morning with an estimated dd of 12/20.
> This will be my first baby! We are so excited but a little nervous since we had a mc in January 2014 at 6 weeks and have been trying since!
> praying for my rainbow baby, I cannot wait to be a mom its all I have ever wanted!:happydance:
> let the journey of a lifetime begin!!!

Congratulations :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats dunibaby x


----------



## nessaw

Congrats to all the new ladies.
We had a scan today and saw the heartbeat. Baby measuring 1 day ahead at 6+6.


----------



## MarieLyo

Wishing relief to those that are experience the icky nausea feeling! 

We received our HCG results from yesterday, 171, I'm technically 15 dpo & 4 weeks + 4 days. Is anyone familiar with the HCG levels, do you feel like this is within the range of normal? I know the scales online say it's normal.

I'm feeling SO NERVOUS! We have another HCG test tomorrow afternoon and just praying my numbers have doubled. I know HCG doesn't really say much until you have the 2nd test to know they are increasing appropriately. 

The worry...it can just be crazy.


----------



## TeddysGirl

I did a digi and it said 2-3 weeks and I looked online and it said that 2-3 weeks shows when HCG levels are between 200-2000 (seemed like a huge range to me) so your 171 sounds pretty normal =)

I've phoned up the doctors and said I've just found out I'm pregnant and I've never been through it before what do I do and I've been told to go in tomorrow and do a urine sample and a nurse will phone me.


----------



## joeliza24

Welcome to the new ladies!

And lovely message Indhira! I too am trying my darnest to remain positive. 

H&h 9 months to us all!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MarieLyo said:


> Wishing relief to those that are experience the icky nausea feeling!
> 
> We received our HCG results from yesterday, 171, I'm technically 15 dpo & 4 weeks + 4 days. Is anyone familiar with the HCG levels, do you feel like this is within the range of normal? I know the scales online say it's normal.
> 
> I'm feeling SO NERVOUS! We have another HCG test tomorrow afternoon and just praying my numbers have doubled. I know HCG doesn't really say much until you have the 2nd test to know they are increasing appropriately.
> 
> The worry...it can just be crazy.

Mine were 133 at 13dpo and I was pleased with that as in range also my progesterone was good too. As you said it all depends on whether they double in 48hrs. I too am having bloods tomorrow. Wishing you all the luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Brittahnee

you guysI'm really, REALLY struggling to stay awake. My mom and hubby are packing and I feel so useless as I sit here fighting to stay awake.

also, congrats and welcome to the new mommy-to-be's!


----------



## dunibaby

anyone have any good remedies for heartburn/acid reflux? 
I suffer from it a lot and cannot take my regular medicine.


----------



## luna_19

This tea is great https://earthmamaangelbaby.com/products/organic-heartburn-tea


----------



## MarieLyo

Thank you for the reassurance! Isn't it silly that I'm in the 'normal range' yet I'm still panicked? 

Welcome to the new mamas.

When did everyone start experiencing the more extensive symptoms? With #1 I didn't get MS until 7 weeks so I'm hoping I have a few weeks to go. I'm pretty tired at night but I'm ok during the day. My bb's just started getting really sore.


----------



## TeddysGirl

dunibaby said:


> anyone have any good remedies for heartburn/acid reflux?
> I suffer from it a lot and cannot take my regular medicine.


Tastes gross but a little baking soda in some water and down it neutralizes the acid.


----------



## luna_19

In didn't really start having symptoms until 6 weeks last time but I was pregnant with twins (lost.one later on) so wondering if it will take a bit longer this time


----------



## Willow82

I agree time is really dragging. I can't believe i've known for almost two weeks and I'm still only 6 weeks. One thing that is helping me is something that someone on this forum posted which shows the daily odds of miscarriage. I'm finding it really reassuring to see the percentage risk decrease day after day. I don't know how to post a link as I'm on my phone but the website it's on is spacefem.com if anyone is interested!


----------



## IsaacRalph

luna_19 said:


> In didn't really start having symptoms until 6 weeks last time but I was pregnant with twins (lost.one later on) so wondering if it will take a bit longer this time

Aww I lost a twin too in my last pregnancy, i have a 9 month old ds! The other baby was 10 weeks when it died but I had to carry it for some time until it eventually disappeared. Strange emotions isn't it?? Bittersweet. I'm hoping this baby is our rainbow baby as I still feel a void from that loss x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Apart from cramps and backache I don't have any symptoms! I am getting a tired come the evening and sometimes have bouts of needing to pee more often. I think I was gone 6 weeks when pregnant with twins and hcg was really high then. It's weird when you feel so normal and wonder if anything is happening in there x


----------



## luna_19

IsaacRalph said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> In didn't really start having symptoms until 6 weeks last time but I was pregnant with twins (lost.one later on) so wondering if it will take a bit longer this time
> 
> Aww I lost a twin too in my last pregnancy, i have a 9 month old ds! The other baby was 10 weeks when it died but I had to carry it for some time until it eventually disappeared. Strange emotions isn't it?? Bittersweet. I'm hoping this baby is our rainbow baby as I still feel a void from that loss xClick to expand...

It.is a really strange feeling! Like you're happy you still have one baby but you still suffered a loss. We had two heartbeats at 6 weeks but only one baby and just the empty sac at 12 weeks. I was terrified of twins so it was for the best but it's still sad. I recently got a new tattoo for Devyn and his little twin <3


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies can I join the party? I had an early scan today to confirm the dating of my pregnancy, since I never got a period after my miscarriage. I saw the heartbeat and the baby measured 6w5d. This would give me an edd of Dec. 4th. I am really excited and hoping this little one sticks around.


----------



## Brittahnee

I've reached the point where I can only drink ICE COLD water. Room temperature or cool water just makes me gag.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nessaw said:


> Congrats to all the new ladies.
> We had a scan today and saw the heartbeat. Baby measuring 1 day ahead at 6+6.

Thats great news :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Brittahnee said:


> I've reached the point where I can only drink ICE COLD water. Room temperature or cool water just makes me gag.

Same here, i became addicted to slush puppies with my last baby haha


----------



## TeddysGirl

Feels quite sick today. Went to the doctors this morning to do a wee wee sample and now just waiting to hear back from the nurse. I gave my sample in at 8:30am......its been an hour and a half and waiting is driving me bonkers.


----------



## Twinmum87

MarieLyo said:


> Thank you for the reassurance! Isn't it silly that I'm in the 'normal range' yet I'm still panicked?
> 
> Welcome to the new mamas.
> 
> When did everyone start experiencing the more extensive symptoms? With #1 I didn't get MS until 7 weeks so I'm hoping I have a few weeks to go. I'm pretty tired at night but I'm ok during the day. My bb's just started getting really sore.

Every pregnancy and every person can be so different. With all 4 of my pregnancies I have at least had nausea before 4 weeks. This time thou I have a lot more symptoms than I have ever had before.


----------



## Twinmum87

Brittahnee said:


> I've reached the point where I can only drink ICE COLD water. Room temperature or cool water just makes me gag.

I have gone the opposite way. Usually I can only manage to drink it ice cold fresh out of the fridge with ice but now I am quite happily just putting a couple bottles in the fridge before i go to bed then take one out and be sipping on it thru the day even when it gets to room temp! Weird!


----------



## Leann83

Hi everyone! Have only found this thread now... Can I join you? EDD is December 3rd with our little rainbow (fx!!) have early scan tomorrow at 7+1 and getting nervous!


----------



## indhira2

Welcome Leann and congrats on your BFP! 

Ladies, I posed this question on the other thread I follow but am hoping to get some opinions from you too. There's a Medical school around my house that offers free sonograms since its students that are practicing. The only day I can actually go next week would be Thursday and I'd be 6w3d, do you guys think I should go for it? I'm just so scared of being too early and not being able to see the heartbeat and then I'd panic even more!!! Any advice?


----------



## dunibaby

indhira2 said:


> Welcome Leann and congrats on your BFP!
> 
> Ladies, I posed this question on the other thread I follow but am hoping to get some opinions from you too. There's a Medical school around my house that offers free sonograms since its students that are practicing. The only day I can actually go next week would be Thursday and I'd be 6w3d, do you guys think I should go for it? I'm just so scared of being too early and not being able to see the heartbeat and then I'd panic even more!!! Any advice?

there is a good chance that you will see something and hear a heartbeat. I heard a HB at 6w1d last time. its so hard to not want to go, lol. But just remind yourself that there is a chance that you may not be that far along and if that is the case then you would not really see or hear anything. I would go. When do you go to your doc for 1st check up?


----------



## indhira2

Dunibaby- My first app is not until May 7th which has felt like an eternity away :(
I reallyyyyy wanna go, hubby doesnt. He says we shouldnt be impatient but he doesnt know what this wait feels like!! Lol. 
But you're right, by that time we should be able to at least SEE something and know if the babys growing on track and all. I think I'm gonna do it!!! lol


----------



## dunibaby

indhira2 said:


> Dunibaby- My first app is not until May 7th which has felt like an eternity away :(
> I reallyyyyy wanna go, hubby doesnt. He says we shouldnt be impatient but he doesnt know what this wait feels like!! Lol.
> But you're right, by that time we should be able to at least SEE something and know if the babys growing on track and all. I think I'm gonna do it!!! lol

the waiting is horrible and sometimes the hubby's just do not understand us and all that is running through our heads... =)


----------



## dunibaby

ok ladies is anyone else super super tired early in pregnancy???? i am super early in this pregnancy approx. 4w5d per my lmp and i cannot stop yawing at work. yesterday i was exhausted in the afternoon and today i am ready to go lay down and its only 9am. then in the evenings i just want to lay down on the couch and do nothing and then once i finally fall asleep at night i wake up in the middle of night all hot and clammy. and i think ms has started, there are moments where i am just grossed out by anything even eating saltines sometimes makes me want to up chuck and I have started getting bad headaches through out the day, more at night. am i going nuts so?! lol =)


----------



## Iveneverseen

Dunibaby I am the same feel so drained all the time and sometimes feel like im coming down with something nausea and mild headaches since implantation.


----------



## Ameli

Yes, I am so tired all of the time too!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im not tired yet, with my last baby i could sleep 16hrs(some times more) a day up until about 15 weeks.


----------



## Eclaire

I am beyond exhausted. I feel like I could nap all day and the last couple of days my dd is refusing naps. That makes her grumpy and turns me into a total bitc#. But at night I suffer from pregnancy insomnia. this pregnancy is going to be the death of me.


----------



## luna_19

Yup making a person is tiring!

I had my first scan at 6+2 last time and we did see heartbeats but I was so nervous it was too early, if it would be super stressful for you I would wait until 7 weeks when there will definitely be something


----------



## indhira2

Luna - I think you're right. The 7 week mark is only a few days after and having to leave without hearing a heartbeat would kill me so its worth the wait. Guess I'm just frustrated cause last time I lost my little peanut 2 days before my first ultrasound so I've got the jitters about waiting.

Gotta think positive, right!? :)
And to add to everyone else, YESS making a tiny human is very tiring!! I contemplate leaving work early every single day because of how tired i feel LOL


----------



## Kallie3000

indhira2 said:


> Luna - I think you're right. The 7 week mark is only a few days after and having to leave without hearing a heartbeat would kill me so its worth the wait. Guess I'm just frustrated cause last time I lost my little peanut 2 days before my first ultrasound so I've got the jitters about waiting.
> 
> Gotta think positive, right!? :)
> And to add to everyone else, YESS making a tiny human is very tiring!! I contemplate leaving work early every single day because of how tired i feel LOL

Hey Indhiri - SO true, positivity is important, but hard, when you've had a prior loss.

I was pretty nervous about my early scan (5 1/2 weeks) I just had because last time I was pregnant it was ectopic, and so they did the early scan to rule that out again this time. Thank goodness it wasn't, but it is scary none-the-less.

I am also exhausted! Getting over the flu too, but mostly this is just tough! Luckily, if you are sleeping, you aren't worrying (unless you have bad dreams - try to avoid that, haha!)

Hope you are feeling well and hopeful and happy!


----------



## dunibaby

mysteriouseye said:


> Guys message me on facebook ill makea group I am Kellie Capell

is the page private?


----------



## Twinmum87

The facebook group is secret. no one who is not in the group can search it, view posts or view members :)


----------



## ElmaWG

I've also been super tired since around 4 weeks. I'm 7 weeks now and actually the last 2 days have been better. I actually stayed up until 10:30 pm last night, amazing huh? And DS slept through the night for the first time in a month last night! :happydance:


----------



## TeddysGirl

Did a wee wee sample at the doctors today and was told me nurse would phone me. After 6 long hours of waiting for her to phone, I phoned the doctors and its positive and I've been booked in to see midwife on 8th May when I'll be 7 weeks :D 

Apparently its an hour long appointment. Why is it so long ? What happens and what do we talk about ? Just so I'm prepared :)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

TeddysGirl said:


> Did a wee wee sample at the doctors today and was told me nurse would phone me. After 6 long hours of waiting for her to phone, I phoned the doctors and its positive and I've been booked in to see midwife on 8th May when I'll be 7 weeks :D
> 
> Apparently its an hour long appointment. Why is it so long ? What happens and what do we talk about ? Just so I'm prepared :)

Its because they will go through all sorts for that hour, telling you how everything happens and they usually will give you your scan date then, they ask questions of family histories of things such as blood clots and hereditary problems, you can ask any questions you have, and generally get to know your midwife


----------



## MummyToAmberx

TeddysGirl said:


> Did a wee wee sample at the doctors today and was told me nurse would phone me. After 6 long hours of waiting for her to phone, I phoned the doctors and its positive and I've been booked in to see midwife on 8th May when I'll be 7 weeks :D
> 
> Apparently its an hour long appointment. Why is it so long ? What happens and what do we talk about ? Just so I'm prepared :)

Filling in all paperwork, family history and explaining pretty much everything that will happen over next 35 weeks. :)
i dont get scan date, i have to wait for a letter.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Thanks. I also got asked to take in a urine sample. I guess that's to check for uti and do another test and stuff. I'm so excited !


----------



## dunibaby

Twinmum87 said:


> The facebook group is secret. no one who is not in the group can search it, view posts or view members :)

ok perfect and who do i send the request too? sorry i am so out of it today. =)


----------



## dunibaby

BeckyTy said:


> Hi Britt, do you still have af like cramps? I have been having these cramps on and off since I missed my period. My doctor tells me it's normal but it still makes me worried. This is my very first pregnancy so it's all very new to me. Does anybody else have sensitive nipples? My breasts are only mildly tender on the sides under the armpits but my nipples are killing me. So far I haven't puked once but I do get nauseous, it feels like I'm hungry all the time yet nothing really meets my expectations. Anyone else ever experienced this? Take care ladies.

just joined the group this week and just saw your post. =)
my boobs are super super sensitive, have been over over 2 week and nauseous like crazy. have thrown up a couple of times but not to bad. are you doing better, how far along are you?


----------



## dunibaby

Mrs.stefka said:


> Thank you ladies. No cramping at all. Actually, nothing at all besides bleeding. It apparently happened due to my blood type (O-) and lack of progesterone (I knew about these two things, but have never been able to get pregnant without a Rogam shot and Progesterone pills). I got the shot this morning, and a prescription for progesterone once I start ovulating again. I have an amazing support system so I'm sure I will be back on track in no time.
> 
> Good luck at your appointment, Brittahnee.

I am so sorry!!! :flower:


----------



## indhira2

Thank you so much ladies. Kallie- Positivity is key! I'm so glad I have you awesome ladies to remind me of that :)

Has anyone's teeth felt funny? Past 2 days, mine are super sensitive to anything too hot or too cold. Quite annoying when you're super hungry and dont want to wait for your food to get colder to eat!


----------



## Ameli

I haven't had tooth sensitivity, but I've heard that can happen in pregnancy. Oh the joys. :)


----------



## Twinmum87

dunibaby said:


> Twinmum87 said:
> 
> 
> The facebook group is secret. no one who is not in the group can search it, view posts or view members :)
> 
> ok perfect and who do i send the request too? sorry i am so out of it today. =)Click to expand...

Hey, I think it was Kellie Rosa Capell that set it up :)


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi everyone ! Have heard of the tooth sensitivity , I know this is silly but since I've got pregnant my hairs going greasy reli quickly I used to get 4 days out of my hair after a wash now it's lucky to get 2 :(:(


----------



## Flibberty87

Stacey progesterone can make you produce more sebum (skin oil) which causes spots, I assume the same would apply to hair! I'm on high dose of progesterone and my skin is vile! I never get spots and I have eczema so my face is usually really dry but I'm so greasy it's disgusting haha


----------



## Twinmum87

Stacey I have been the same. Skin feels oily half way thru the day and hair going greasy much quicker :/ bad because I have eczema and it gets really bad on my scalp and back of my neck if I wash my hair to often even when using completely natural shampoo bars that don't have all the chemical preservatives in that liquid shampoo does, can't use liquid soaps/gels as eczema on my legs gets much worse :/


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies. Room for one more?
EDD 28th December. 
This was cycle 24 for us over three years and was second cycle 50mg clomid. Still digesting it! We had a loss last year so praying that this one is sticky. On progesterone so fingers crossed that helps


----------



## TeddysGirl

Congrats LauraC !!! Wishing you a sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months !!!!
When is your due date ?


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks hun
December 28th


----------



## BeckyTy

dunibaby said:


> BeckyTy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Britt, do you still have af like cramps? I have been having these cramps on and off since I missed my period. My doctor tells me it's normal but it still makes me worried. This is my very first pregnancy so it's all very new to me. Does anybody else have sensitive nipples? My breasts are only mildly tender on the sides under the armpits but my nipples are killing me. So far I haven't puked once but I do get nauseous, it feels like I'm hungry all the time yet nothing really meets my expectations. Anyone else ever experienced this? Take care ladies.
> 
> just joined the group this week and just saw your post. =)
> my boobs are super super sensitive, have been over over 2 week and nauseous like crazy. have thrown up a couple of times but not to bad. are you doing better, how far along are you?Click to expand...

Hi Duni, yeah my nausea is worse than ever, I puked again today! Second time so far in this pregnancy, so it's not too bad...but the nausea is constant. My boobs are super sore, and have been for a while. The fatigue :sleep: has been constant, some days are better than others. Also I have massive food aversions, I'm having a hard time eating because of my lack of appetite. This is totally unlike me, I love my food. Hopefully it's just a phase that will pass these coming weeks. I'm 6 weeks, 2 days pregnant today, and tomorrow I'm going in for my first ultrasound. Yaay!! When is your first u/s?


----------



## Kallie3000

Becky. 
I feel you.
I am getting over a TERRIBLE flu. But I'm pretty sure my ever present, slightly growing nausea, super sore boobs, and the fact I keep throwing away food because it "tastes off" even though I'm pretty sure it is perfectly good is not flu related... 

Ugh. Good thing I'm freakin' thrilled to be pregnant, because I am definitely worried about what's to come, LOL


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations Laura :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi Laura. Welcome to the December club :flower: 


Becky, I'm looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow. Hope everything goes well!

I feel like I've eaten so much gross unhealthy food the last few days. DH had the day off work today, and I asked him to bring me egg rolls. He shows up with 4 of the biggest, greasiest egg rolls I've ever seen. I ate them all in about a minute, and then had indigestion for the rest of the afternoon. But I guess I should consider myself lucky that I haven't been vomiting.


----------



## Kallie3000

laurac1988 said:


> Thanks hun
> December 28th

Yay Laura! I was so excited when GingerPanda said on her journal you got your BFP!! Christmas holiday baby, YAY!!

Random aside: My husband told me today that if I 'pop' on the same day as the new Star Wars movie opening showing, then he won't be there, haha!

(Only MOSTLY joking. I'd just labour in the movie theatre, lol! ;) :p )


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I have been so tired today and completely useless at work, now I can't sleep!!!! Baby is making me nocturnal :(


----------



## Ameli

Welcome and congrats to all of the new ladies joining!


----------



## luna_19

Glad you made.it laura! :)


----------



## dunibaby

BeckyTy said:


> dunibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeckyTy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Britt, do you still have af like cramps? I have been having these cramps on and off since I missed my period. My doctor tells me it's normal but it still makes me worried. This is my very first pregnancy so it's all very new to me. Does anybody else have sensitive nipples? My breasts are only mildly tender on the sides under the armpits but my nipples are killing me. So far I haven't puked once but I do get nauseous, it feels like I'm hungry all the time yet nothing really meets my expectations. Anyone else ever experienced this? Take care ladies.
> 
> just joined the group this week and just saw your post. =)
> my boobs are super super sensitive, have been over over 2 week and nauseous like crazy. have thrown up a couple of times but not to bad. are you doing better, how far along are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Duni, yeah my nausea is worse than ever, I puked again today! Second time so far in this pregnancy, so it's not too bad...but the nausea is constant. My boobs are super sore, and have been for a while. The fatigue :sleep: has been constant, some days are better than others. Also I have massive food aversions, I'm having a hard time eating because of my lack of appetite. This is totally unlike me, I love my food. Hopefully it's just a phase that will pass these coming weeks. I'm 6 weeks, 2 days pregnant today, and tomorrow I'm going in for my first ultrasound. Yaay!! When is your first u/s?Click to expand...

I know how you feel I am going through the same exact things!!!! Yawning all day at work, can really eat, & I love my food too. :)
I'm at 4w5d, at least per my lmp. My first US is 5/1 a little before 8 weeks cause I had a mc in jan 2014, @ 6w1d, so my doc said to come in earlier. Crazy thing is I had just gone through a lot of blood work since I had not gotten pregnant again in over a year a doc said I board line pcos. I was also scheduled for a hsg test, us & was going to start clomid. So I am so over the moon!!! Praying that this baby sticks sticks sticks!!! How exciting that u go tomorrow, let us know how it goes. :)


----------



## Brittahnee

I'm enjoying the spoiling. My mom cooked me a nice meal with fresh veggies and fresh fruit for dessert! I can get used to this! ;)

Ahhh! Doctors appointment tomorrow. I'm so nervous, so is hubby. He mentioned he won't be able to sleep tonight he will be so nervous. Its so sweet.


----------



## Brittahnee

indhira2 said:


> Thank you so much ladies. Kallie- Positivity is key! I'm so glad I have you awesome ladies to remind me of that :)
> 
> Has anyone's teeth felt funny? Past 2 days, mine are super sensitive to anything too hot or too cold. Quite annoying when you're super hungry and dont want to wait for your food to get colder to eat!

On the topic of tooth sensitivity, its been bad for me. It hurts when I drink ice cold water (the only way I can take it right now) but even if I just breathe in the right amount of cold air, it makes them hurt. Our bodies are oddly amazing aren't they?


----------



## dunibaby

Brittahnee said:


> I'm enjoying the spoiling. My mom cooked me a nice meal with fresh veggies and fresh fruit for dessert! I can get used to this! ;)
> 
> Ahhh! Doctors appointment tomorrow. I'm so nervous, so is hubby. He mentioned he won't be able to sleep tonight he will be so nervous. Its so sweet.

Good luck tomorrow :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## jessilou

luna_19 I forgot to tell you my EDD, it is the 17th of December as per the doctor and some online calculators. Getting my blood test results tomorrow early in the AM so really nervous. I have my best friends hens night tomorrow so am not sure how I am going to wiggle my way out of this one. I have been sick with a bad cold and they all saw how sick i was so maybe i can use the I am sick on antibiotics excuse.


----------



## Kallie3000

Weird - my teeth/mouth has been kind of bugging me. I didn't think of that as a symptom?


----------



## Brittahnee

Kallie3000 said:


> Weird - my teeth/mouth has been kind of bugging me. I didn't think of that as a symptom?

absolutely! I did go to school for dental assisting, I just never took a job doing it. :blush:


----------



## luna_19

That's funny I was actually noticing my teeth hurting while I was running around chasing lo


----------



## camocutie2006

Add me!! Dec. 22 this is number 2 for me.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats to the new bfp :D


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations Camo

Good luck for your DR app Britt

Not feeling remotely hungry this morning and everything I think of trying to force myself to eat makes me queasy but I know I will just keep feeling worse and worse if I don't eat.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm queasy this morning too, but not sure whether that's just because I started progesterone last night


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I got text off mw saying my appt is booked for wed 22nd. Gosh i was not expecting to see anyone for good 2-3w.


----------



## Twinmum87

I thought I would be waiting a while too as it took 4 weeks from being referred last time but I am being seen on tuesday! Will be 5+6. I guess thats the difference between having the early pregnancy part in spring instead of over christmas and new year like last time lol


----------



## Laska5

wow this thread moves pretty fast! There are lots of new BFP- congrats! 

Yesterday & the day before I had woken up with an awful tension headache that eventually turned into a migraine- generally I would take excedrine migraine & Imitres to get rid of it but I'm trying to stay off of those pills while pregnant! I tried everything from a heating pad, lots & lots of water, tylenol ES, essential oils, stretching & it would not go away! Finally after work I went to the chiropractor & man- he was amazing, the headache went away! I'm going to start going to the chiropractor more during this pregnancy- I can see how it's going to help a lot!! It made me very very happy yesterday after a rough day!


----------



## indhira2

Britt, Good luck at your doctor's app!! 

Welcome and congrats to all of the new BFP! 

Glad I'm not the only one with sensitive teeth, I was starting to freak out a little. Last night I started getting these random cramps/pulling on the lower left side of my abdomen. Really freaked me out but there wasnt any bleeding along with them so I'm hoping it's "growing pains" lol.


----------



## mazndave

Hi,

I found out I was pregnant on Wednesday and it was a massive shock, my dd is only 7 months old! I also have a 2.5 year old DS - slightly worried about how we're going to cope with a just turned 3 year old, 15 month old and a newborn! I'll also only have been back at work for 5 months before I go on maternity again, I'm sure that's going to go down well.

At the minute my due date is December 16th, but it normally changes for me by a couple of days once I've had my scan. My 2 were 9 and 6 days late so I'm expecting this one to be as well, will be cutting it close for being home at Christmas!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mazndave said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found out I was pregnant on Wednesday and it was a massive shock, my dd is only 7 months old! I also have a 2.5 year old DS - slightly worried about how we're going to cope with a just turned 3 year old, 15 month old and a newborn! I'll also only have been back at work for 5 months before I go on maternity again, I'm sure that's going to go down well.
> 
> At the minute my due date is December 16th, but it normally changes for me by a couple of days once I've had my scan. My 2 were 9 and 6 days late so I'm expecting this one to be as well, will be cutting it close for being home at Christmas!

Congratulations! Im right there with you, my third is 5 months old. Could only be 13 months when this baby arrives.

I love dates of your childrens birthday you aiming for 12/12? :p


----------



## IsaacRalph

My little fella is almost 9 months so gonna be busy here too! Had my 2nd beta come back yesterday and it went from 133 in around 13dpo to 521 on 15dpo that's almost quadrupling. Anyone got any betas to compare?? Bit worried it's doubling too fast xx


----------



## Iveneverseen

I can't wait till my first appointment then it will feel more real, and also so my scan date can be sent away for.


----------



## Leann83

Had our early scan today, nearly didn't join the thread yesterday in case I had to leave it today! Luckily all is well, yay!

:cloud9: Our little rainbow :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mazndave

MummyToAmberx said:


> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I found out I was pregnant on Wednesday and it was a massive shock, my dd is only 7 months old! I also have a 2.5 year old DS - slightly worried about how we're going to cope with a just turned 3 year old, 15 month old and a newborn! I'll also only have been back at work for 5 months before I go on maternity again, I'm sure that's going to go down well.
> 
> At the minute my due date is December 16th, but it normally changes for me by a couple of days once I've had my scan. My 2 were 9 and 6 days late so I'm expecting this one to be as well, will be cutting it close for being home at Christmas!
> 
> Congratulations! Im right there with you, my third is 5 months old. Could only be 13 months when this baby arrives.
> 
> I love dates of your childrens birthday you aiming for 12/12? :pClick to expand...

Ha ha, I'd hoped if we ever had another it'd be 8/8 but 12/12 will do :haha:


----------



## dunibaby

Leann83 said:


> Had our early scan today, nearly didn't join the thread yesterday in case I had to leave it today! Luckily all is well, yay!
> 
> :cloud9: Our little rainbow :cloud9:

Congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats leann xx


----------



## TeddysGirl

Awww congrats !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leann83 said:


> Had our early scan today, nearly didn't join the thread yesterday in case I had to leave it today! Luckily all is well, yay!
> 
> :cloud9: Our little rainbow :cloud9:

Great news!


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

I'm due December 10th with baby no# 4 got a bfp at 8dpo ! Earliest yet for me ! I'm so excited , I'm already feeling like I'm showing and I'm tired all the time ! Id love to join :) thanks


----------



## Brittahnee

So jealous! I want an early scan! Haha! I'm sitting at the doctors office now. Have been for 2 hours. Not off to a very good start. And on top of being hungry as HECK, my back hurts. Can they please offer comfortable chairs if they are gonna leave you in here for hours?!? /sigh. Okay, rant over. Sorry guys, my bitchy side wanted to come out to play...


----------



## indhira2

LMAO ! Britt, I'm sure that rant was more about being nervous and wanting to be seen already! Your doctors not offering you a scan today? Mine said when i go for first appointment he's doing a scan, blood, the whole 9 yards. Still feels like an eternity away! 

Good luck with your appointment!


----------



## Ameli

Just left the dr, only saw a nurse today. Got blood drawn and filled out lots of paperwork. My 1st appt with the dr is on May 1st and I'll get a scan that day too. Excited, but expected it to be a little later.


----------



## MarieLyo

Congrats to the new mamas!

I got my second HCG level back today and I'm at 389! Feeling excited as they for sure doubled since Wednesday. I've started feeling a few more symptoms as well, woo!

My first appointment at 8 weeks is May 8th! This wait is going to feel like a lifetime!


----------



## indhira2

Yayyyy ! Congrats for doubling HCG Marie! My first appointment is May 7th and i'll be 8 weeks and a few days so i totally understand about the wait :S

Hopefully everything will go smoothly till then! :)


----------



## MarieLyo

Just one day before me! I can't wait to hear how yours goes. Here's to hoping the next 3 weeks go quickly!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Oh my holy fatigue. I feel like I could sleep forever but then can't sleep because of insomnia. Eurgh. I feel like im walking on the moon or something because I'm so floaty


----------



## dunibaby

MarieLyo said:


> Congrats to the new mamas!
> 
> I got my second HCG level back today and I'm at 389! Feeling excited as they for sure doubled since Wednesday. I've started feeling a few more symptoms as well, woo!
> 
> My first appointment at 8 weeks is May 8th! This wait is going to feel like a lifetime!

how did you get your doc to do the blood work? mine told that it would just stress me out more. =) I go in on 5/1 for my first US, will be almost 7 weeks. ps I love my doc, she is amazing!!!!
congrats on your numbers =) what symptoms are you having?
I think we have the same EDD.


----------



## joeliza24

My spotting hasn't let up since last thurs. Matter of fact, it worsened since going to the doc on Tues. Been Googlying like crazy and it seems like I may have a sch. 

The mild MS, fatigue, and having seen my bean at the appt gives me peace of mind but darn you spotting...why don't you just stop?!?!? Ok, rant over :)


----------



## dunibaby

joeliza24 said:


> My spotting hasn't let up since last thurs. Matter of fact, it worsened since going to the doc on Tues. Been Googlying like crazy and it seems like I may have a sch.
> 
> The mild MS, fatigue, and having seen my bean at the appt gives me peace of mind but darn you spotting...why don't you just stop?!?!? Ok, rant over :)

so sorry, sending prayers your way. :flower:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Flibberty87 said:


> Oh my holy fatigue. I feel like I could sleep forever but then can't sleep because of insomnia. Eurgh. I feel like im walking on the moon or something because I'm so floaty

I'm totally with you!! Im exhausted, feel like someone has just pulled my plug out, im walking around like im in a world of my own, as soon as i go to bed i wake up!! And even if i get loads of sleep im still so tired :(


----------



## Indian Maa

Thank you Elma. You live in Columbus? I didn't notice this before. Nice to have some one sharing the same due date and live in the same part of the world.:flower: :flower::flower: Super happy!

I am new in Pittsburgh and in US. Relocated from Delhi last year. Everything here is new and surprising for me. I mean, the medical care system :wacko:. 

I have defective tubes and my doctor initially was concerned. So had blood draw for HCG at 4 weeks and 5 weeks. That came back fine (not very fine-that's another issue) I don't have much pain from sides. Hence doctor and I are relaxed. My husband too has quite a schedule. Been travelling for two weeks and got back today. The next possible date for meeting doctor is 23rd. Another 7 days to go. I will be like 8.2 or 8.3 days like you. Keeping fingers crossed. I had early miscarriages in the past. so a bit tensed. But I have this good feeling this time that its going to be alright.

Good luck for your scan. Please keep us updated. 




ElmaWG said:


> I have no advice for you, TeddysGirl. Waiting is hard. Maybe do something nice for yourself each day to help relax and give you something to look forward to, if you know what I mean? Or pass the time glued to B&B! (I guess that was sort of advice):haha:
> 
> Hi, and welcome back IndianMaa, my due date budy! And we are also somewhat close to each other...Pittsburg, Columbus, practically neighbors, lol. I had also noticed you werent on page one, and I was hoping nothing bad had happened. When is your first appointment?
> 
> My scan is next Thursday. 8 days to go and getting closer :happydance:. I'll be 8+2 I believe. They sure better do a scan, or I'll be pissed, Too bad DH can't make the appointment due to our different and complicated schedules :nope:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Flibberty87 said:


> Oh my holy fatigue. I feel like I could sleep forever but then can't sleep because of insomnia. Eurgh. I feel like im walking on the moon or something because I'm so floaty

I totally hate that walking on moon/floaty feeling.


----------



## Indian Maa

I understand it so well.. I have the same situation....thankfully not working since an year... so I try to sleep a bit in the afternoon when my toddler sleeps. In the night I have sleeping disorders. I have been taking tablets. I thinks its not safe now... so lay awake until 2.30 or 3.30 am and before I realize its 7 am and DS has to be ready for pre-school :wacko:





Flibberty87 said:


> Oh my holy fatigue. I feel like I could sleep forever but then can't sleep because of insomnia. Eurgh. I feel like im walking on the moon or something because I'm so floaty


----------



## Indian Maa

Hello Brittahnee, no news from you... how did it go? hope all fine. Tc






Brittahnee said:


> So jealous! I want an early scan! Haha! I'm sitting at the doctors office now. Have been for 2 hours. Not off to a very good start. And on top of being hungry as HECK, my back hurts. Can they please offer comfortable chairs if they are gonna leave you in here for hours?!? /sigh. Okay, rant over. Sorry guys, my bitchy side wanted to come out to play...


----------



## luna_19

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Wow do many have such early appointments, I am feeling very relaxed this time around
First mw appointment is on may 11, not sure if I will even get a 12 week scan, maybe just 20 qeeks. Will have to wait and see! Not too eager to be poked and prodded with a full bladder though :haha:

OK I changed the name to December snowflakes because I know some people wanted to do a picture for their signature and that was the first name that occurred to me, hope it works for everyone :)


----------



## Willow82

Congrats to all those with brand new shiny BFPs! :happydance:

My nausea seems to have ramped up a gear as I've been feeling nauseous constantly today. With DS I remember feeling nauseous, I would then throw up and it would bugger off for a bit. I don't like feeling like I have constant sea sickness! I'm also getting a bit worried about how I'm going to cope with my very physical, active toddler who has just discovered the art of a good meltdown. :nope:


----------



## Indian Maa

I think i will like to do a scan each day, if its possible...:haha: 
My last pregnancies including miscarriages, we had scan at 6, 7, 8 weeks intially... I then had slghtly dilated cervix at 14 weeks, so had a scan each week....

I just prayed to have everything normal this time... Looks ok... Its not easy to wait until 8.5 weeks for first scan though :wacko:

I appreciate your patience and confidence... Cant imagine going without a scan until 20 weeks... But its nice o be relaxed and trusting :thumbup:






luna_19 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> Wow do many have such early appointments, I am feeling very relaxed this time around
> First mw appointment is on may 11, not sure if I will even get a 12 week scan, maybe just 20 qeeks. Will have to wait and see! Not too eager to be poked and prodded with a full bladder though :haha:
> 
> OK I changed the name to December snowflakes because I know some people wanted to do a picture for their signature and that was the first name that occurred to me, hope it works for everyone :)


----------



## Indian Maa

Nausea is manageable... Hyper active Toddlers :nope::nope: :haha:

Thankfully i never felt nauseous, even in my earlier pregnancies too..., (i deal with nastier stuff like dilated cervix, blocked tubes, bleeding etc) 

But i have this super active 3 year old who starts a conversation asking me to pick and hold him first:nope::nope: then he climbs upto my shoulders... I am asked to carry him back from school...5 minutes walk though... Hes my biggest blessing but :wacko:



Willow82 said:


> Congrats to all those with brand new shiny BFPs! :happydance:
> 
> My nausea seems to have ramped up a gear as I've been feeling nauseous constantly today. With DS I remember feeling nauseous, I would then throw up and it would bugger off for a bit. I don't like feeling like I have constant sea sickness! I'm also getting a bit worried about how I'm going to cope with my very physical, active toddler who has just discovered the art of a good meltdown. :nope:


----------



## laurac1988

Love the name change!

Nauseous today. I think it's the progesterone suppositories.


----------



## BeckyTy

Guys I had my u/s scan and we saw our baby high up in the uterus with a strong heart beat, and I'm soooooo happy and excited. I guess the cramping I have been having is normal. I am still emotional from seeing the baby and it's a whole lot more real now. :baby: 
Baby is measuring 6 weeks and 6 days. Yaaaay!!
 



Attached Files:







Image05.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flibberty87

Becky thats Brilliant! So pleased :)

Luna - love the name change :)

Can anyone make us a graphic for our signatures?


----------



## Twinmum87

Flibberty87 said:


> Becky thats Brilliant! So pleased :)
> 
> Luna - love the name change :)
> 
> Can anyone make us a graphic for our signatures?

A little while ago Britt made a few and said anyone was welcome to use them (I just don't have a clue how to lol). There is the one she has in her sig now and 2 more that were a little christmassy but it was a fair few pages back now and I cannot remember if she just showed them in her sig or put them onto a post.


----------



## Twinmum87

Awww it's so cute hearing about all these early scans! I would love one but I just cannot justify the £99 to get one with everything we have going on atm. 12 weeks seems soooooooo far away!


----------



## Kallie3000

I like the December Snowflakes! Yay!


----------



## ElmaWG

Indian Maa said:


> Thank you Elma. You live in Columbus? I didn't notice this before. Nice to have some one sharing the same due date and live in the same part of the world.:flower: :flower::flower: Super happy!
> 
> I am new in Pittsburgh and in US. Relocated from Delhi last year. Everything here is new and surprising for me. I mean, the medical care system :wacko:.
> 
> I have defective tubes and my doctor initially was concerned. So had blood draw for HCG at 4 weeks and 5 weeks. That came back fine (not very fine-that's another issue) I don't have much pain from sides. Hence doctor and I are relaxed. My husband too has quite a schedule. Been travelling for two weeks and got back today. The next possible date for meeting doctor is 23rd. Another 7 days to go. I will be like 8.2 or 8.3 days like you. Keeping fingers crossed. I had early miscarriages in the past. so a bit tensed. But I have this good feeling this time that its going to be alright.

It sounds like we're having our scans on the same day! I'm excited but it still seems so far away. You must be so happy to have your husband back after being gone so long. Hopefully he can pamper you a bit to help you get though some of the unpleasant first tri conditions. 

And I know what you mean about healthcare in the US. I could have a rant about the state of health insurance, but it would just exhaust me. And I'm already exhausted :haha:


----------



## Indian Maa

just wanted to ask every one... if any one ever had a decreasing HCG doubling time...

I had a doubling time of around 3 days, in the week 5. Dr wasn't very happy about it but said its still normal...

the next week, week 6, instead of either maintaining the same doubling time or increasing the doubling time (that's normal again) mine got decreased to 1.5 days. It just skyrocketed. 

Dr says, ectopic is ruled out... but did not say anything about this unusual decrease in doubling time...

I have been thinking (I have nothing solid to do) everything including conjoined twins ...... what do you think? Any one had this situation?


----------



## camocutie2006

Been getting a littlw nauseous when at work and getting too hot. Some pulling anx cramping but thats about it for my symptoms.


----------



## luna_19

Hey camocutie I just noticed that our lo's are the same age!


----------



## Indian Maa

luna_19 said:


> I'm surprised there's no December thread yet! I'm due December 14 with #2. Let's chat and keep things positive through the scary first tri and beyond :)
> 
> 
> If i've missed you please let me know! I am updating mostly from my phone with a toddler hanging off of me :dohh:

Hi, please add me too! I have requested twice or thrice I think (once when you have started this thread, reminder much later). 

Please, if you don't mind :) EDD Dec 1


----------



## IsaacRalph

Great news becky, amazing scan! X


----------



## dove830

Can I join too?? Got a faint bfp this morning. Been ttc for almost a year. This is our fourth and last baby :) Due date is Dec 27th :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Does anyone else still have crampy period like pains that come and go with back ache?? This and being thirsty in the evening and having a loose tummy are my only symptoms. Think I am 4 weeks 3days x


----------



## Iveneverseen

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow exited. 
Last night I woke up with a bit of sick coming up and going back down burning my throat. I went to the loo and didn't be sick but I don't think it will be long before I start hugging the loo on a regular basis.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Bit of a personal question but I knew if anyone could give me advice, you girls could. Have any of you had sex since your BFP ? 

My fiance and I really want to but I had 2 chemicals a few years ago and even though I know sex won't hurt the baby, I'm still worried as hell. I feel like if we had sex and something happened I would blame myself. Any advice ?

I'm 4 weeks 1 day today.

Also I've been getting ovulation type pains in my right side. I'm really worried about ectopic. Any advice ?

Guess I'm a worry wort today !


----------



## IsaacRalph

TeddysGirl said:


> Bit of a personal question but I knew if anyone could give me advice, you girls could. Have any of you had sex since your BFP ?
> 
> My fiance and I really want to but I had 2 chemicals a few years ago and even though I know sex won't hurt the baby, I'm still worried as hell. I feel like if we had sex and something happened I would blame myself. Any advice ?
> 
> I'm 4 weeks 1 day today.
> 
> Also I've been getting ovulation type pains in my right side. I'm really worried about ectopic. Any advice ?
> 
> Guess I'm a worry wort today !

I haven't had sex either since finding out and I know it's totally silly to think it would do anything to the baby. I am like you teddy a total worry wort and asking Dr Google everything either sometimes makes it so much worse. I hate this part of pregnancy when it's the most common time to have a miscarriage etc. I have had 2 and I just can't take anything for granted. The ov like pain is common I think and you can get quite a large cyst in pregnancy which is what you want as it pumps out lots of progesterone. Have you had any bloods taken if you have had chemicals in the past??


----------



## TeddysGirl

No. Should I get an appt with my gp to check my bloods ? My first midwife appt is when I'm 7 weeks.


----------



## IsaacRalph

TeddysGirl said:


> No. Should I get an appt with my gp to check my bloods ? My first midwife appt is when I'm 7 weeks.

If you are worried see your gp for sure! Explain you have had chemicals before and you are anxious to know how things are. Ask for serial bloods which will need to be done 48 hrs apart. They may also agree to send you for an early scan if you ask. Are you in the UK?? My gp allowed me to have bloods and I am booked in for an early scan x


----------



## Willow82

Indian Maa said:


> Nausea is manageable... Hyper active Toddlers :nope::nope: :haha:
> 
> Thankfully i never felt nauseous, even in my earlier pregnancies too..., (i deal with nastier stuff like dilated cervix, blocked tubes, bleeding etc)
> 
> But i have this super active 3 year old who starts a conversation asking me to pick and hold him first:nope::nope: then he climbs upto my shoulders... I am asked to carry him back from school...5 minutes walk though... Hes my biggest blessing but :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Willow82 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those with brand new shiny BFPs! :happydance:
> 
> My nausea seems to have ramped up a gear as I've been feeling nauseous constantly today. With DS I remember feeling nauseous, I would then throw up and it would bugger off for a bit. I don't like feeling like I have constant sea sickness! I'm also getting a bit worried about how I'm going to cope with my very physical, active toddler who has just discovered the art of a good meltdown. :nope:Click to expand...

That sounds annoying. Mine insists on being carried up and down the stairs which given that he's the size of a 3 year old is going to get harder once I get bigger.


----------



## TeddysGirl

IsaacRalph said:


> TeddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> No. Should I get an appt with my gp to check my bloods ? My first midwife appt is when I'm 7 weeks.
> 
> If you are worried see your gp for sure! Explain you have had chemicals before and you are anxious to know how things are. Ask for serial bloods which will need to be done 48 hrs apart. They may also agree to send you for an early scan if you ask. Are you in the UK?? My gp allowed me to have bloods and I am booked in for an early scan xClick to expand...

Yea I'm in the UK. Do I just make a drs appt and just tell the gp worried (touch wood) I've not had any bleeding or spotting so won't he just think I'm a worrier


----------



## IsaacRalph

TeddysGirl said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> No. Should I get an appt with my gp to check my bloods ? My first midwife appt is when I'm 7 weeks.
> 
> If you are worried see your gp for sure! Explain you have had chemicals before and you are anxious to know how things are. Ask for serial bloods which will need to be done 48 hrs apart. They may also agree to send you for an early scan if you ask. Are you in the UK?? My gp allowed me to have bloods and I am booked in for an early scan xClick to expand...
> 
> Yea I'm in the UK. Do I just make a drs appt and just tell the gp worried (touch wood) I've not had any bleeding or spotting so won't he just think I'm a worrierClick to expand...

He might indeed think you are a worrier but you have reason to be worried. I just went to see my gp and explained my concern. I have not long being diagnosed with hypothyroidism too so I had to chat about meds etc. He should at least allow you to have bloods. If not you could always pay to have a private scan at 7 weeks?


----------



## TeddysGirl

I'll phone and request a call back from my GP (he's a lovely guy and when I had anxiety and depression from the work environment I was in a few months ago he was so sympathetic and kind so he should be OK) or nurse and speak to then on the phone and express my concerns and see what they say.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Having cramping and sharp pains ect is normal as long as it's not constant or have bleeding. I sometimes get an unsettled tummy feeling does anyone else get like that?


----------



## IsaacRalph

TeddysGirl said:


> I'll phone and request a call back from my GP (he's a lovely guy and when I had anxiety and depression from the work environment I was in a few months ago he was so sympathetic and kind so he should be OK) or nurse and speak to then on the phone and express my concerns and see what they say.

Go with your gp if you have built up a relationship with him x


----------



## IsaacRalph

If you desperately want your bloods checking and they agree but have no slots teddy if your prepared you can gp to your local general hospital who will have a phlebotomy/blood test department you can drop in to. That's what I did as my practice didn't have any slots


----------



## Iveneverseen

I got my first midwife appointment through the post this morning it's on 13th may, when I'll be 8weeks 3days, hope it comes round quickly.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Thanks IsaacRalph. I'll phone on Monday :)


----------



## MarieLyo

dunibaby said:


> MarieLyo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new mamas!
> 
> I got my second HCG level back today and I'm at 389! Feeling excited as they for sure doubled since Wednesday. I've started feeling a few more symptoms as well, woo!
> 
> My first appointment at 8 weeks is May 8th! This wait is going to feel like a lifetime!
> 
> how did you get your doc to do the blood work? mine told that it would just stress me out more. =) I go in on 5/1 for my first US, will be almost 7 weeks. ps I love my doc, she is amazing!!!!
> 
> congrats on your numbers =) what symptoms are you having?
> I think we have the same EDD.Click to expand...

I called a few days after my BFP/missed AF because I got a negative test after getting a positive. They thought that was strange and aid lets do the test. My first number was 171, normal but not super high so she called for a second test to ensure numbers are doubling! 

Hang in there, waiting for these appointments is SO difficult!

My bbs have been pretty sore but not as sore as with my DD. I'm tired off and on and feel light cramping/pulls/twinges off and on. My hunger strikes as odd times but seems to be increasing! Everything comes and goes which freaks me out! How about you?


----------



## dunibaby

MarieLyo said:


> dunibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarieLyo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new mamas!
> 
> I got my second HCG level back today and I'm at 389! Feeling excited as they for sure doubled since Wednesday. I've started feeling a few more symptoms as well, woo!
> 
> My first appointment at 8 weeks is May 8th! This wait is going to feel like a lifetime!
> 
> how did you get your doc to do the blood work? mine told that it would just stress me out more. =) I go in on 5/1 for my first US, will be almost 7 weeks. ps I love my doc, she is amazing!!!!
> 
> congrats on your numbers =) what symptoms are you having?
> I think we have the same EDD.Click to expand...
> 
> I called a few days after my BFP/missed AF because I got a negative test after getting a positive. They thought that was strange and aid lets do the test. My first number was 171, normal but not super high so she called for a second test to ensure numbers are doubling!
> 
> Hang in there, waiting for these appointments is SO difficult!
> 
> My bbs have been pretty sore but not as sore as with my DD. I'm tired off and on and feel light cramping/pulls/twinges off and on. My hunger strikes as odd times but seems to be increasing! Everything comes and goes which freaks me out! How about you?Click to expand...

Bbs have been super sore for a couple of weeks but seem to be getting better. Have started to have some lower back pain. Cramping very slight here & there. My main thing is being exhausted, so tired just want to lay down. Not really hungry, I will have some cravings but then I get grossed out thinking about it. Lol nothing taste good, I don't know what I want & I have started having anxiety lately. Oh let's not forget the ms, feeling nauseous a lot through out the whole day & burping which is kind of nice cause I have never been able to make myself burp. Lol ;)


----------



## Brittahnee

Flibberty87 said:


> Becky thats Brilliant! So pleased :)
> 
> Luna - love the name change :)
> 
> Can anyone make us a graphic for our signatures?

Absolutely! As long as you don't mind waiting a day or two while he finish up this moving crap!!! Grr!

okay ladies, sorry I've been missing lately! Most of you know about the moving fiasco, and on top of that, I had my appointment yesterday. No early scan for me, I was a little disappointed. No blood drawn either, shockingly. Just a urine test that was way positive (I only took about 10 so you know, I was fairly certain there's a bun in there!) BUT the nurse practitioner (my doc wasn't in yesterday) scheduled me to see my doctor on April 30th for the first ultrasound. I'm so excited that it's so soon&#8230;and even more awesome is that it's my brother's birthday, who I lost to cancer about 5 years ago.

so good morning/afternoon/night wherever you are reading this from!
I'm currently sipping on ginger ale because I feel quite icky!

also, my face is breaking out with the biggest, most painful pimples EVER.
So unfair!

I'm really craving my chicken and wild rice soup again. I see that I will be making it soon. <3


----------



## Kallie3000

TeddysGirl said:


> Bit of a personal question but I knew if anyone could give me advice, you girls could. Have any of you had sex since your BFP ?
> 
> My fiance and I really want to but I had 2 chemicals a few years ago and even though I know sex won't hurt the baby, I'm still worried as hell. I feel like if we had sex and something happened I would blame myself. Any advice ?
> 
> I'm 4 weeks 1 day today.
> 
> Also I've been getting ovulation type pains in my right side. I'm really worried about ectopic. Any advice ?
> 
> Guess I'm a worry wort today !

Nope, I haven't - both of us are sickies with flu, plus I'm on progesterone suppositories that are not sex at all, plus I've had three previous losses and am HYPER worried. 

Lets just say we might be taking alternative routes for the first trimester, once our libidos turn on again. Then again, if my morning sickness keeps up, he might be on his own a while!!


----------



## luna_19

Indian Maa said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm surprised there's no December thread yet! I'm due December 14 with #2. Let's chat and keep things positive through the scary first tri and beyond :)
> 
> 
> If i've missed you please let me know! I am updating mostly from my phone with a toddler hanging off of me :dohh:
> 
> Hi, please add me too! I have requested twice or thrice I think (once when you have started this thread, reminder much later).
> 
> Please, if you don't mind :) EDD Dec 1Click to expand...

Sorry I missed you, you are on there now :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Anyone else driving themselves crazy wondering whats going on in there? Decided I just cannot justify £99 for an early scan purely to find out 1 month earlier. Getting anxious as I have so many symptoms so early on, most of which I never had with my twins or did not get until 2nd trimester.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Twinmum87 said:


> Anyone else driving themselves crazy wondering whats going on in there? Decided I just cannot justify £99 for an early scan purely to find out 1 month earlier. Getting anxious as I have so many symptoms so early on, most of which I never had with my twins or did not get until 2nd trimester.

With you here, I can't stand this part of pregnancy! Sometimes I feel completely normal then a tiny bit sick, hungry and crampy! Oh and mega thirst for water which is unusual for me. Has anybody else not had sore boobs?? Mine aren't sore in the slightest and when I was preggers with both my son's I had noticeable veins on them almost straight away. Absolutely no booby symptoms but only stopped bfing about 2 months ago so maybe that has something to do with it??? All these questions! I'll feel better if and when I get ms, although it's miserable it's a little reassurance.


----------



## luna_19

My boobs aren't sore this time but I am still nursing so I think that is part of it, last time they were so sore it was awful!


----------



## ElmaWG

My boobs aren't sore either. They were last time I was pregnant, but certainly not painful like it sounds like some ladies' are. They MIGHT be a bit bigger, but then again, might just be wishful thinking :haha:


----------



## Kallie3000

My boobs are definitely swollen and sore, especially my nipples. All-day morning sickness, but without actually puking - just feel exhausted and nauseated up and down all day. VERY emotional, but not freak-out kind, more like my eyes just keep leaking! And I'm just absolutely exhausted. 

I feel like I'm hungover, 24/7!


----------



## Laska5

very sore boobs here too! I can't even sleep on my side at night because the pulling from the weight of them is too painful! 

I'm also getting palpitaions! Last night I woke up gasping for air with a racing heart! It was kind of scary! I get palpitations off & on but have had 2-3 different episodes almost everyday since I found out. Will be talking to my GP on Monday! But just curious if anyone else has had this problem before?


----------



## Kallie3000

I think I've been getting hot/cold flashes? Not sure if flu related or pregnancy related though... Needing to wash my bedsheets today because I've been sweaty at night, much more so than usual


----------



## IsaacRalph

Laska5 said:


> very sore boobs here too! I can't even sleep on my side at night because the pulling from the weight of them is too painful!
> 
> I'm also getting palpitaions! Last night I woke up gasping for air with a racing heart! It was kind of scary! I get palpitations off & on but have had 2-3 different episodes almost everyday since I found out. Will be talking to my GP on Monday! But just curious if anyone else has had this problem before?

I have had palpitations too but only get them either when I'm anaemic or my thyroid is off as I have hypothyroidism. They started more frequently in my tww and have continued until now. 
I can't control my thirst I am literally drinking more than ever right now.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I always get palpation when pregnant. I get very short breathe out of no where. 

My boobs just dont seem attached to me, only point they get a bit tender for max of 48hrs is after birth when my milk comes in.


----------



## Indian Maa

I have super painful boobs and occasional shortness of breath. On top of it I have some milk glands or whatever in my underarms and they are swollen up and killing me..&#128528;


----------



## TeddysGirl

My boobs aren't very sore, but then again they don't get sore with PMS either, guess I'm very lucky. I do have a large fibroademona in my right boob which aches sometimes but it's not unbearable.

My nipples have changed though, I usually have flat nipples unless I'm really cold, but now they are pointy all the time. Also I took my bra off in front of OH and he said "ouch they look sore, they look like they're gunna burst" I've not really noticed much difference but I guess they have changed.

Very thirsty at the moment ! Downed a can in 20 seconds earlier !!! (you should have heard the burp !!!)


----------



## TeddysGirl

Should I be calculating due date by LMP or O date ? Because I ovulated on CD12 (99.9% sure) so I might be 2 days further along than if I go by LMP


----------



## laurac1988

I'm calculating from four days after I actually started my period as I ovulated on cd18, so might show less on the scan than LMP. Just going to give them 24/03 instead of 20/03 as lmp date


----------



## TeddysGirl

So I would actually be 4 weeks 3 days today then =) Now gunna change ticker =)


----------



## Twinmum87

TeddysGirl said:


> Should I be calculating due date by LMP or O date ? Because I ovulated on CD12 (99.9% sure) so I might be 2 days further along than if I go by LMP

You count from LMP but if you have a shorter cycle and ovulate earlier it can put you a couple days ahead. The first Callander I used, as well as simply counting 40 weeks from my last AF, puts me at dec 16th. But the NHS calculator puts me a dec 14 th as I have a 26 day cycle. Thing is I have a suspicion i ovulated even earlier than cd12. I did opk's, one on the evening of CD 10 and 11, 2 tests on each cd 12 & 13. All were negative but the very first one I did on cd 10 was slightly darker than all the others so I can only assume that was the tail end of my LH surge. Cannot of ovulated any later than cd13 as I got a dark BFP on cd22. Will just have to see what little squash measures at the dating scan.


----------



## luna_19

I'm counting from o date because I ovulated on cd16 so don't want anyone telling me I'm "overdue" when I'm not ;)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

My baby is the result of an IVF transfer (our third) so I know the exact dates. MIL tried to tell me she had 'worked it out' and counting in four week increments I'd be due 10th Dec. I had to explain to her that with IVF it works a little differently, because we know exact timing of ovulation, and conception! So I'm due Christmas Eve. I have a repeat beta on Monday to check levels are rising and I am so bloody nervous! & then we'll book in a scan for the next week. I have also got a midwife, I meet her in a few weeks but all sounds good!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Lunar I'm tempted even to fib about my last period date, been on the induction conveyor belt twice now and don't want it to happen again :(


----------



## TeddysGirl

Thanks guys. Decided to count from O day. I ovulated on CD13 (1st April). So new due date is 23rd Dec. If you wanna change it on front page =)

Also put my mind at rest a bit because the further along I am the less I worry !


----------



## mazndave

Does anybody have any gut feelings of what they're having yet? I've already got a boy and a girl, and I'm pretty convinced this one will be another boy. Everybody that I know who had one of each and went on to have a third, had the same gender as their first child (eg my husbands parents are both the youngest of 3 and they were boy girl boy, and girl boy girl) I personally don't know of anyone where number 3 was the same gender as their second child.

Another reason I think it is that I'm suddenly covered in spots. I had terrible skin with my son and great skin with my daughter. This was also an accidental pregnancy, and when I look at the dates that it could've happened, I'm pretty sure I must've conceived on or the day before ovulation. My son was the day of o, and my daughter was around 3 days before.

I don't mind what we have, sometimes I think a girl would be better as my daughter has the bigger room and it would be easier for them to share, but then I worry they'd be too close and my son would feel left out. Would a boy be better because he could be close to them both for different reasons - all boys together with his brother, but close to his sister because of the small age gap. Either way we're staying team yellow as we found out with our other 2 and I think this time it'd be exciting to have a surprise!

So what does everybody else think they'll have, and will you be finding out?


----------



## TeddysGirl

Funny, I just posted about this on the 1st Tri board. 

For the past few days I've been referring to 'it' as she ! 

I don't have any idea what I'm having and I'm not leaning either way but subconsciously I must think it's a girl because I say it without thinking.

Definitely gunna find out when I can !


----------



## wrightywales

Hi ladies :)

Im already part of the FB group but thought I would pop my head in here :)

Im Anita Im 34 and will be 5 weeks tomorrow. This will be my 2nd baby with my partner. I had my Daughter on 1/1/14

my symptoms so far are cramps, thirsty, heartburn, nausea and acne. I do sometimes get sore nips which can be unpleasant as im still breastfeeding my daughter

hope everyone has happy & healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Twinmum87

I don't have any intuition on it, but my intuition was crap last time lol! I thougt I was having a boy and when someone jokingly mentioned what if it's twins I was adamant there was only 1 baby. Turned out to be b/g twins. For about 3 months I kept having dreams but they seem to have stopped now. Every time it was either 1 boy or 3 girls.

My nana had 4 kids. Boy, boy, girl, boy. Other nana had 3 kids, all girls. Step mum had 3 girls, my aunt had 3 boys and my other aunt has 3 kids, girl, boy, boy. A friend of mine had a girl followed by 4 boys. My mums step mum had boy, girl, girl. Don't know anyone who had like boy then girl then boy lol.


----------



## Kallie3000

I think it is a girl, because I keep thinking things like, "I hope people don't buy too much pink" or "I wonder if it will be weird that all her clothes are green and yellow?"

Its funny that I have a baby gender pronoun already, when it doesn't even have genitals or a brain yet!!


----------



## luna_19

I"m wondering if I'm having a girl simply because my skin is not an utter disaster like it was with little man. Will see what the heart rate is but other than that won't know until December!


----------



## wrightywales

Just for fun :)

https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor - boy
https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-prediction.php - boy
https://www.thebump.com/chinese-gender-chart - girl
https://www.prokerala.com/kids/baby-gender/chinese-gender-predictor.php - girl
https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/PredictSex.htm - boy
https://www.everydayfamily.com/baby-gender-predictor/ - boy
https://www.baby2see.com/gender/prediction.html - boy
https://www.immihelp.com/nri/chinese-lunar-calendar-gender-prediction.html - boy
https://www.obfocus.com/calculators/gender.htm - girl
https://whatwillihave.com/ - LMAO Take Your Pick (the two Chinese gender charts disagree)
Boy or GirlUsing the traditional Chinese gender chart method, which takes the lunar conception date (2/9/2015) and your lunar age (36 years), your baby will most likely be a Boy. However, using the same Chinese lunar numbers, the alternate Chinese gender chart predicts a Girl. Maybe flip a coin to decide which chart you like?

Out of 10 I got 3 girl 6 boys and 1 undecided lol 
Last pregnancy I got mostly boys but had a girl


----------



## mazndave

We'll according to the Chinese gender predictor I'm having a boy, but going by that I already have 2 boys so I'll take it with a pinch of salt! Although I do think it's probably right this time but it has a 50/50 chance anyway so it's bound to be right some of the time.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Oh this looks fun !

1 - :blue:

2 - :pink:

3 - :blue:

4 - :blue:

5 - :pink:

6 - :blue:

7 - :blue:

8 - :blue:

9 - :pink:

10 - :yellow:

1/10 - Charts disagree
3/10 - Girl
6/10 - Boy

So looks like boy for me !


----------



## wrightywales

TeddysGirl said:


> Oh this looks fun !
> 
> 1 - :blue:
> 
> 2 - :pink:
> 
> 3 - :blue:
> 
> 4 - :blue:
> 
> 5 - :pink:
> 
> 6 - :blue:
> 
> 7 - :blue:
> 
> 8 - :blue:
> 
> 9 - :pink:
> 
> 10 - :yellow:
> 
> 1/10 - Charts disagree
> 3/10 - Girl
> 6/10 - Boy
> 
> So looks like boy for me !

same as me not sure I like that last one now though its so indecivise lol


----------



## TeddysGirl

I know, whats the point of the website if it's indecisive.

I've been comparing my tests to other peoples the same DPO as me and since about 12dpo they have been as dark, if not darker than the control line. CB Digi said 2-3 weeks though. I'm so desperate to have my bloods done so I know what they are. I have a strange feeling it could be twins, it would be amazing but a handful !

Midwife appointment in 3 weeks time.........I really hope the time goes quickly. Am still going to phone doctors on monday and mention my previous chemicals and see what he says. To be honest my doctor is amazing and if he knows I'm worrying, he will do everything he can to put my mind at rest.

Also strange symptom, my usually quite independent and non-cuddly cat is always coming up for cuddles now !


----------



## ElmaWG

Kallie3000 said:


> I think it is a girl, because I keep thinking things like, "I hope people don't buy too much pink" or "I wonder if it will be weird that all her clothes are green and yellow?"

This was me first time around. And I was concerned with how I was going to deal with all the Disney Princess Brainwashing (personal opinion :flower:). But it was a boy!

This time I feel like it's a boy. But I would absolutely be thrilled with a girl. Despite all the frilly pink things family would send us.


----------



## luna_19

If we have a girl there will be a no pink frilly things rule :haha:


----------



## jessilou

I have never been so tired in my life, went out for a hens night and almost nodded off!! Never drank any alcohol obviously but I swear I woke up feeling like I had a hangover, I think I am worse than the girls who got drunk lol


----------



## Indian Maa

luna_19 said:


> If we have a girl there will be a no pink frilly things rule :haha:


:thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup:
gender colour stereotypes!!! :roll::roll:


----------



## luna_19

Indian Maa said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> If we have a girl there will be a no pink frilly things rule :haha:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup:
> gender colour stereotypes!!! :roll::roll:Click to expand...

The great thing is we kept everything pretty gender neutral for little man so plan on reusing everything anyways :thumbup:


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> I think it is a girl, because I keep thinking things like, "I hope people don't buy too much pink" or "I wonder if it will be weird that all her clothes are green and yellow?"
> 
> This was me first time around. And I was concerned with how I was going to deal with all the Disney Princess Brainwashing (personal opinion :flower:). But it was a boy!
> 
> This time I feel like it's a boy. But I would absolutely be thrilled with a girl. Despite all the frilly pink things family would send us.Click to expand...



I feel its a boy again for me too! 
I am so fascinated about the cute little skirts though... (not at all the pink frilly stuff and lip gloss and make up gift packs :haha:)


----------



## Indian Maa

luna_19 said:


> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> If we have a girl there will be a no pink frilly things rule :haha:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup:
> gender colour stereotypes!!! :roll::roll:Click to expand...
> 
> The great thing is we kept everything pretty gender neutral for little man so plan on reusing everything anyways :thumbup:Click to expand...


:thumbup: we did the same too! Did not think of another baby then..we just hated this blue pink theme. 
(was pregnant then after 3 years of ttc, many surgeries and never thought I will have another chance)


----------



## justplay91

I got:
Girl
Girl
Boy
Girl
Girl
Boy
Girl
Girl
Boy
Girl

7/3 girl! We're not-so-secretly hoping for a girl, so I kinda hope this plays out!


----------



## Twinmum87

If I do have twins again there will be no matching outfits rule. Few people bought b/g matching outfits last time and I just always made sure they never wore it on the same day. I am not too bothered with the pink and blue, just not really OTT like all they wear is that colour every day or those horrible poofy frilly monstrosities lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

No idea on gender just yet, usually dream about that later on. 

I noticed i did guess when my youngest would arrive at about 8 weeks last year, i got it right! 

If my dd this year does stay at 8th dec, im going to guess baby will be born on 19th dec.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Sorry TMI but just been to the toilet this morning and my pee is bright yellow......like florescent ! Even when I wiped, loo roll was bright yellow. I started taking my prenatals yesterday so not sure if its the vitamins doing it or just another symptom. Anyone else had this ?


----------



## laurac1988

I don't have a feeling with gender either way. I'm hoping for a girl, but DP wants a boy so either way it'll work out. I do love pink frilly stuff, but not all of the time. I'm very much of the idea that if we have a girl and the kid wants dinosaurs, she's getting dinosaurs.


----------



## mazndave

The last site that disagrees for everyone else, is the only one that has it right for both of the children I already have! Going on their birth dates, both charts said boy for first, then both charts said girl for second, and now they both agree that this one will be a boy. I've always thought if we had a third it would be a boy, I'll be very surprised if we have another girl!

I think that my due date will get put back to around 20th/21st once I have my scan. Going by my lmp of 11th March it would be the 16th, but I know we didn't conceive on the 25th like the due date calculators expect. I think it will have been the 30th or 31st March. When I have my 1st midwife appointment I'll probably tell them to change it from the 16th, I'd rather go to my scan knowing it was about right than be put back by almost a week once I'd had it! My guess for when baby will be born is Dec 23rd.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

My ds and dd mix up toys and dressing up outfits and both love marvel and dinosaurs. My dd is a bit vain over her long blonde hair but that's the only girly thing about her! 

My guess is I'm having a girl, but only cause the heartburn has started and I didn't have it when preggers with ds. Bit sad were not staying team yellow but my oh likes to be organised! We shall see ( tho I'm secretly hoping peanut keeps their legs crossed ;) )


----------



## joeliza24

I'm hoping for a girl but only because we already have a boy :)


----------



## joeliza24

TeddysGirl said:


> Sorry TMI but just been to the toilet this morning and my pee is bright yellow......like florescent ! Even when I wiped, loo roll was bright yellow. I started taking my prenatals yesterday so not sure if its the vitamins doing it or just another symptom. Anyone else had this ?

I get the same effect after talking my prenatal vit.


----------



## Ameli

Yep, Teddys, that would be from your vitamin(like joeliza said) -nothing to worry about.


----------



## Twinmum87

I think I need to stop eating these grapes before I give myself stomach ache! 2/3 of a punnet gone .. oops!


----------



## Eclaire

I would love a boy since we already have a girl. But since we only dtd 5 days before I ovulated I think it will be a girl.

We stayed team yellow with my daughter because I don't like pink princess crap either. Husband wants to find out with this one to avoid gender disappointment. We have the option of finding out in a couple of weeks with some advanced screening blood work. The only plus side of being 35+. I am not sure if I want to know or not.


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations Dove. :)


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats Dove


----------



## Pearlie

Cautiously joining in here? *think* I'm 6 weeks today which would put me at 13 dec! X


----------



## Brittahnee

Just had my first MS scare. Had to go hug the toilet but only got lots of saliva out. Hubby put me to bed with a ginger ale. At least I have him to make this 9 months more bearable. <3

oh, my EDD was changed to December 15 rather than the 13th, so I had to change my tickers.
:)


----------



## amariee

I just got my :bfp: Friday at 10dpo. EDD is 12/29/15 :dance:


----------



## Brittahnee

amariee said:


> I just got my :bfp: Friday at 10dpo. EDD is 12/29/15 :dance:

Awww congrats! Maybe you'll get that new years baby? :winkwink:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Anybody else feel they have a lump in the throat after eating, like it's stuck or something??


----------



## Pearlie

Ive just felt sick and tired for a week, thats what made me test. Ive been on the pill for 8 months :/ 

Anyone else had a dull ache feeling low down? mines mostly on the right hand side, bit worried its a sign of an eptopic x


----------



## laurac1988

amariee said:


> I just got my :bfp: Friday at 10dpo. EDD is 12/29/15 :dance:

Congrats hun  You're one day behind me!


----------



## Willow82

Eclaire said:


> I would love a boy since we already have a girl. But since we only dtd 5 days before I ovulated I think it will be a girl.
> 
> We stayed team yellow with my daughter because I don't like pink princess crap either. Husband wants to find out with this one to avoid gender disappointment. We have the option of finding out in a couple of weeks with some advanced screening blood work. The only plus side of being 35+. I am not sure if I want to know or not.

We're not going to find out to avoid gender disappointment. We already have a boy and would dearly love a girl. I think if we found out it was a boy at the scan it might overshadow the pregnancy for me whereas if I found out at the birth, I would be so in love with him that I wouldn't care about the gender! I have a feeling that it is a boy, just because I had a dream that it was a boy.

I've been feeling like I'm properly hungover today. I'm so tired, I'm going to go to bed after I've written this post and it's only 8.20pm!


----------



## Leann83

Hi Pearlie and Amarlee! :hi:

I think we'll find out the gender. Our little boy was a surprise so think finding out would be a nice change. I don't mind what we have, love the idea of having two little boys but I know both sides are dying for a girl. My parents have SEVEN grandsons, no granddaughters - and this could quite possibly be the last grandchild. And DH parents have three sons and 2 grandsons, no girls there either... So the pressure's on (when they find out we're expecting again!)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats on new bfp :)


----------



## wrightywales

Pearlie said:


> Cautiously joining in here? *think* I'm 6 weeks today which would put me at 13 dec! X

Congratulations :)


----------



## wrightywales

amariee said:


> I just got my :bfp: Friday at 10dpo. EDD is 12/29/15 :dance:

Congratulations :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP recently :) Nice to see lots of new ladies!


----------



## Brittahnee

Does anyone else just have a strong intuition that it's one gender over the other? I always refer to baby as "she" or "her"I just *REALLY* feel like it's a girl. :)


----------



## Leann83

Brittahnee said:


> Does anyone else just have a strong intuition that it's one gender over the other? I always refer to baby as "she" or "her"I just *REALLY* feel like it's a girl. :)

Nope, my intuition for gender guessing is terrible :haha: I usually get it wrong when guessing for friends too!


----------



## luna_19

I will add the new ladies as soon as I get a chance, my phone's browser keeps freezing up every time i try! :dohh:

Morning sickness is definitely here, boo!


----------



## Brittahnee

Leann83 said:


> Brittahnee said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else just have a strong intuition that it's one gender over the other? I always refer to baby as "she" or "her"I just *REALLY* feel like it's a girl. :)
> 
> Nope, my intuition for gender guessing is terrible :haha: I usually get it wrong when guessing for friends too!Click to expand...

Well this is my first so who knows, my gender guessing could be way off too! :dohh:


----------



## Indian Maa

Brittahnee said:


> Does anyone else just have a strong intuition that it's one gender over the other? I always refer to baby as "she" or "her"I just *REALLY* feel like it's a girl. :)


I act and speak like its a boy... for some reason my toddler son named the small baby after his toy train - james! :haha:


----------



## Indian Maa

Pearlie said:


> Ive just felt sick and tired for a week, thats what made me test. Ive been on the pill for 8 months :/
> 
> Anyone else had a dull ache feeling low down? mines mostly on the right hand side, bit worried its a sign of an eptopic x

Congrats! heard pills don't work at times... but then who can stop a life when its destined! congrats all over again!

btw, I have this dull ache from right side whenever I am pregnant... this time its more obvious and constant... its turned out to be nothing last 3 times, so I am keeping cool about it... I have defective tubes and high chances of ectopic... I get worried about it as well...so we did blood work this time too at 4 weeks and 5 weeks.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Holy smokes I'm preggo with #2!!

With my first we went through 15 cycles of fertility treatments, lots of tears and 2 angel babies. DS is now 19 months old. We jokingly decided to "try" this month thinking with my husband's crappy sperm and my Luteal phase issues it would never work. 

Haha. Jokes on me. We had sex ONCE! This is crazy considering what we went through to have DS. 

Got my BFP today at 13 dpo but I've known for a few days due to the LP defect. I'm due December 28!

Hello ladies! Nice to be back!


----------



## luna_19

OperationBbyO said:


> Holy smokes I'm preggo with #2!!
> 
> With my first we went through 15 cycles of fertility treatments, lots of tears and 2 angel babies. DS is now 19 months old. We jokingly decided to "try" this month thinking with my husband's crappy sperm and my Luteal phase issues it would never work.
> 
> Haha. Jokes on me. We had sex ONCE! This is crazy considering what we went through to have DS.
> 
> Got my BFP today at 13 dpo but I've known for a few days due to the LP defect. I'm due December 28!
> 
> Hello ladies! Nice to be back!

Hey I remember you from a ltttc#1 thread! Congrats :)


----------



## dove830

Can you please take me off of the list?. Yesterday's HPT was negative and I've now started bleeding:cry:

Good luck to you all, and H&H 9 months


----------



## Ameli

So sorry dove830! Best wishes and take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

luna_19 said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> Holy smokes I'm preggo with #2!!
> 
> With my first we went through 15 cycles of fertility treatments, lots of tears and 2 angel babies. DS is now 19 months old. We jokingly decided to "try" this month thinking with my husband's crappy sperm and my Luteal phase issues it would never work.
> 
> Haha. Jokes on me. We had sex ONCE! This is crazy considering what we went through to have DS.
> 
> Got my BFP today at 13 dpo but I've known for a few days due to the LP defect. I'm due December 28!
> 
> Hello ladies! Nice to be back!
> 
> Hey I remember you from a ltttc#1 thread! Congrats :)Click to expand...


Oh hey I remember you too! NEVER thought I would be back. I was not going through all that again.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

WOW OperationBbyO, that is fantastic news!!! Gives me hope given all we had to go through to get to this stage, being our first pregnancy. 

I'm so sorry Dove x


----------



## camocutie2006

Today at work feeling sicky. Had to leave early


----------



## camocutie2006

Our boys are the same age luna!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hugs dove take care x


----------



## TeddysGirl

So sorry dove ! Hugs.

Today I think my morning sickness has started. Felt sick last night now trying to get out of bed. Really debating calling in sick to work. Doesn't help that the dog had a bad stomach last night and I've now gotta clean that up !


----------



## laurac1988

So very sorry Dove. Take care xxxx

Four whole weeks today! 

This is going to be loooooong...


----------



## Twinmum87

Huge hugs Dove :(

Congratulations operationbby! Bet you are over the moon!

Note to self, just eat as soon as you get up. Don't fanny about ironing kids uniforms, that can wait an extra 5 mins. Sickness is so much worse this morning and I think it's because I waited so long to eat. :/ First MW app tomorrow! So excited!!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Wednesday can't come quick enough. I had some brown blood on my pants yesterday but nothung when I wiped and nothing since. I'm seriously hoping it was some old ib working it's way out or cervical irritation from my progesterone. 

I've had 5 losses, I can't go there again.


----------



## mummy2o

Hi guys can I join you?

I'm due Christmas day. Which means more to me than you think. Last year I gave birth to my son who was only 19 weeks on Christmas eve and spent Christmas in hospital due to sepsis and it really was the most awful time of my life, I was on the labour ward and just heard screaming babies and congratulations and christmas carols being played. This year although I will be in hospital again over Christmas (2nd christmas I will possible miss with my daughter) it will be for good reasons.

Sorry is my story offended anyone, as I know how stressful it is being pregnant.


----------



## laurac1988

hun I'm on progesterone too, but been using it rectally to avoid that exact thing. It's not dignified, but I had a loss last year so any bleeding sends me nuts. Maybe give it a go rectally?


----------



## Willow82

mummy2o said:


> Hi guys can I join you?
> 
> I'm due Christmas day. Which means more to me than you think. Last year I gave birth to my son who was only 19 weeks on Christmas eve and spent Christmas in hospital due to sepsis and it really was the most awful time of my life, I was on the labour ward and just heard screaming babies and congratulations and christmas carols being played. This year although I will be in hospital again over Christmas (2nd christmas I will possible miss with my daughter) it will be for good reasons.
> 
> Sorry is my story offended anyone, as I know how stressful it is being pregnant.

Congratulations! Hope everything works out ok for you this time. :)


----------



## stacey&bump

Feeling so sorry on everyone with MS :( this is my second pregnancy & so far no sickness , only the odd feeling of nausea . Wonder does this mean another girl for me ? Bbs are still tender and my hair gets greasy so easily :( other than that no other symptoms , midwife next Monday I'm soooo excited , going by online calculators I am 6 weeks & 4 days , thought it would drag by but it's going fairly quickly , how's it going for you ladies x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Feeling very nervous for few weeks ahead. 

Thinking about when to book an early scan thought of weeks 9 / 10 really isnt long away. My days always fly by so cant see it going slow.


----------



## ElmaWG

OperationBbyO said:


> Holy smokes I'm preggo with #2!!
> 
> With my first we went through 15 cycles of fertility treatments, lots of tears and 2 angel babies. DS is now 19 months old. We jokingly decided to "try" this month thinking with my husband's crappy sperm and my Luteal phase issues it would never work.
> 
> Haha. Jokes on me. We had sex ONCE! This is crazy considering what we went through to have DS.
> 
> Got my BFP today at 13 dpo but I've known for a few days due to the LP defect. I'm due December 28!
> 
> Hello ladies! Nice to be back!

Wonderful! Congrats to you! And congrats to all the other ladies who joined over the weekend.

Dove830, I'm so sorry. My condolences.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm hopefully booking an early scan for between 7 and 8 weeks. We lost our little one last time at 7+4 so I will really need the reassurance around that time. Although tests are already much darker than they were last time so I'm much more hopeful


----------



## ElmaWG

mummy2o said:


> Hi guys can I join you?
> 
> I'm due Christmas day. Which means more to me than you think. Last year I gave birth to my son who was only 19 weeks on Christmas eve and spent Christmas in hospital due to sepsis and it really was the most awful time of my life, I was on the labour ward and just heard screaming babies and congratulations and christmas carols being played. This year although I will be in hospital again over Christmas (2nd christmas I will possible miss with my daughter) it will be for good reasons.
> 
> Sorry is my story offended anyone, as I know how stressful it is being pregnant.

Not offensive at all. That sounds like an incredibly difficult time. Congrats on your BFP, and I hope this Christmas is million times better.


----------



## ElmaWG

We had a lovely active Sunday with DS. Park, market, museum. I felt pretty good for most of it, but then by late afternoon I felt like absolute crap. Nauseous, exhausted, and just a general malaise. DS has a touch of a cold ( I must have gone through a whole box of tissues wiping his nose), and I think I have caught it...hopefully will be mild. And I almost 8 weeks, yayyyyy!!!!:happydance:

Laurac, I notice on your ticker that you have a holiday planned in 5 months. Do you think you'll still be going? I have several trips planned for the next couple months, but would love a late summer or early fall holiday. I did fly early 3rd tri last time, with docs permission. Any one else thought about canceling (or not) previously planned travel?


----------



## laurac1988

Elma, the plan is to go. But it will only be with drs advice as will need dr note to fly anyway. I'm hoping we'll still be able to go


----------



## indhira2

Elma- I was supposed to go to New Orleans, Louisiana in August for my god daughter's 1st birthday and by then I'll be about 22-25 weeks so I'm hoping everything is going smoothly up until then so i can still go, granted my doc thinks its okay to.

Today baby bop turns 6 weeks in there!!!! Early ultrasound on Wednesday so I am both excited and nervous! :)


----------



## Chimpette

We have a holiday for 10 days in Lanzarote booked in Aug, which we are still going to go on. I am alittle worried that they will think I'm further along than I am, as I tend to carry big.


----------



## Flibberty87

I've just got back from the hospital due to light brown spotting. The refused to scan me because the test they did was negative :(

I called up my specialist to see what to do about my progesterone and my scan on wed. They told me to go and keep taking it as the test may have been wrong. Now I don't know what to think. Surely I can't have miscarried with no pain and no actual bleeding? I'm devastated :'(


----------



## TeddysGirl

That sounds so strange Flibberty. I hope everything works out ok !


----------



## ElmaWG

Flibberty87 said:


> I've just got back from the hospital due to light brown spotting. The refused to scan me because the test they did was negative :(
> 
> I called up my specialist to see what to do about my progesterone and my scan on wed. They told me to go and keep taking it as the test may have been wrong. Now I don't know what to think. Surely I can't have miscarried with no pain and no actual bleeding? I'm devastated :'(

Oh no! That really does sound strange. Do you have an extra test at home you could take? I'm crossing my fingers for you that everything is ok.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey flibberty I agree get a hpt and do one at home! Sorry your going through a crappy time, it sucks! Are you on progesterone supps as surely that would keep any bleeding at bay if indeed the worst has happened??? Sending you lots of sticky baby dust and hope it's just a blip xx


----------



## joeliza24

Amazing story! Congrats!! 



OperationBbyO said:


> Holy smokes I'm preggo with #2!!
> 
> With my first we went through 15 cycles of fertility treatments, lots of tears and 2 angel babies. DS is now 19 months old. We jokingly decided to "try" this month thinking with my husband's crappy sperm and my Luteal phase issues it would never work.
> 
> Haha. Jokes on me. We had sex ONCE! This is crazy considering what we went through to have DS.
> 
> Got my BFP today at 13 dpo but I've known for a few days due to the LP defect. I'm due December 28!
> 
> Hello ladies! Nice to be back!


----------



## Flibberty87

IsaacRalph said:


> Hey flibberty I agree get a hpt and do one at home! Sorry your going through a crappy time, it sucks! Are you on progesterone supps as surely that would keep any bleeding at bay if indeed the worst has happened??? Sending you lots of sticky baby dust and hope it's just a blip xx


I thought that but apparently not. All it does is thicken the lining. If it was going to fail it would still fail. Mc I had at 11 weeks they started me on prog to try stop me spotting but I bled more. 

What made the whole experience worse was the nurse basically telling me I was never pregnant and that my test was wrong. Until I told her I'd done 6.


----------



## joeliza24

I'm sorry Flibberty. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Need a little bit of advice. OH and I really want to....ummm....be intimate again. I have had 2 chemical pregnancies in the past (one at 14dpo and one at 18dpo so very early on) so I am really scared that it could happen again.

Logically I know that if something bad is going to happen it will happen whether or not we have sex.

1 main question I have is, if we do have sex and I start to spot, because of my past should I see a doctor ? If so should I go to A&E or phone EPU or wait until next day and phone doctor ?

I know I seem to be planning for the worst but I just want to make sure I 100% know what to do should I start spotting ?

Thanks for any advice I've never been this far along before so its kinda nerve wracking !


----------



## Ameli

If you spot after sex, it's probably just from your cervix being irritated. Just don't be too freaked out if it happens. Then I would keep an eye on it and maybe call if it continues.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Thanks. I just know if I see blood I'll panic !


----------



## joeliza24

I'm proof that blood doesn't always mean something is wrong. I've been spotting daily, some days heavier than others, for a week and a half. I just came back from my 1st official prenatal appointment and baby is doing wonderfully! Strong heartbeat and measuring spot. Turns out I have a small blood clot at the implantation site which, doc says, will resolve on its own.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: flibberty, some nurses can be so insensitive


----------



## OperationBbyO

Nurses can be jerks just like anyone else. If they haven't been through a loss they don't know how freaked out we can get! 

I called my family doctor this morning and asked about progesterone. She had me do bloodwork and called in a progesterone shot. Of course insurance is refusing to pay for it. 

~sigh~ I forgot about the weekly bloodwork! Ugh! I hate needles!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ladies thinking of flying, with my first I flew for 13 hours to the Maldives when I was 4 months. chatted to the flight attendant and they put 2 of us in an empty run of 4 so I could stretch out :) it was lovely and relaxing having a snorkel and watching all the fish! :)


----------



## Kallie3000

Flibberty87 said:


> I've just got back from the hospital due to light brown spotting. The refused to scan me because the test they did was negative :(
> 
> I called up my specialist to see what to do about my progesterone and my scan on wed. They told me to go and keep taking it as the test may have been wrong. Now I don't know what to think. Surely I can't have miscarried with no pain and no actual bleeding? I'm devastated :'(

Hey - I would definitely take another HPT, but overally, just hoping you are doing okay. Anything could happen (including the hospital/nurse/doctor getting the test wrong!!)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I'm sorry too, Flibberty & I hope it all works out for you x

As for holidays, we have one booked for June, I'll be 12-13 weeks at that stage, we booked it as celebration of our 5th wedding anniversary (in May) and when you've been trying as long as we have with IVF etc. you get a bit sick of not booking "just in case". I am sure I'll be fine as the flight isn't too long, but I'll definitely see if the check in staff/air hostesses can get me a comfy seat! x


----------



## jumpingo

we purposely didn't start trying again until feb/mar, because my brother is getting married (in the states) in early september and i wanted to make sure i wasn't too pregnant to fly. i just hope everything goes smoothly so i _can_ fly at 27 weeks.[-o&lt; and hopefully my husband can get time off to come too so i don't have to make the long flight alone.:nope:


----------



## Indian Maa

Flibberty87 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> Hey flibberty I agree get a hpt and do one at home! Sorry your going through a crappy time, it sucks! Are you on progesterone supps as surely that would keep any bleeding at bay if indeed the worst has happened??? Sending you lots of sticky baby dust and hope it's just a blip xx
> 
> 
> I thought that but apparently not. All it does is thicken the lining. If it was going to fail it would still fail. Mc I had at 11 weeks they started me on prog to try stop me spotting but I bled more.
> 
> What made the whole experience worse was the nurse basically telling me I was never pregnant and that my test was wrong. Until I told her I'd done 6.Click to expand...

So sorry about all this... Sounds strange to me too. Nurses can be insensitive. At around 4 weeks this time, I called up asking about the severe cramps and just to figure out if I will need progesterone to save pregnancy, the nurse said may be I am just getting my period, what I had is chemical. I felt bad but did not take for value 

Hugs and hope you keep yourself positive until the scan. Another hpt will be a good idea. Take good care of yourself. I had brown spotting when I was pregnant with DS - well until 9 weeks. Test coming negative sounds very strange. You had all preg symptoms too.. Hope everything turns out to be ok for you. Hugs!!


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> We had a lovely active Sunday with DS. Park, market, museum. I felt pretty good for most of it, but then by late afternoon I felt like absolute crap. Nauseous, exhausted, and just a general malaise. DS has a touch of a cold ( I must have gone through a whole box of tissues wiping his nose), and I think I have caught it...hopefully will be mild. And I almost 8 weeks, yayyyyy!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Laurac, I notice on your ticker that you have a holiday planned in 5 months. Do you think you'll still be going? I have several trips planned for the next couple months, but would love a late summer or early fall holiday. I did fly early 3rd tri last time, with docs permission. Any one else thought about canceling (or not) previously planned travel?

I am going to travel in September to India. Will be seven months. I think it will be fine, so we didn't cancell the trip yet. It will be three connecting flights one way...1.40 hrs 16 hrs and 4 hrs... The 16 hour will be tough...

With my son I travelled at 8 months with in Asia for a 7 hour flight ... Took another 4.5 hours just a day before delivery (that's with out doctors permission.. Had to get to my mom in another town as I realised in the end that it's going to be a c session. I was working until the previous day &#128528;)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cant believe am in week 7 already.


----------



## laurac1988

Happy 7 weeks lovely! Seems so far away for me! 

With regards to travel, we had been trying for three years before we caught with this baby, so past the point of "we won't book because" as the likelihood was that we wouldn't get pregnant any time soon. Best laid plans and all that! 

Fingers crossed I can still go, but if I can't it really isn't the end of the world. Would much prefer a healthy bubs!

Retched brushing my teeth this morning. That's new. Anyone else have a lot of cramping this early? It comes and goes, but is definitely there


----------



## Willow82

MummyToAmberx said:


> cant believe am in week 7 already.

Me too! My midwife appointment is next week! Yay :) Half way through the first tri. Exciting!


----------



## Willow82

laurac1988 said:


> Happy 7 weeks lovely! Seems so far away for me!
> 
> With regards to travel, we had been trying for three years before we caught with this baby, so past the point of "we won't book because" as the likelihood was that we wouldn't get pregnant any time soon. Best laid plans and all that!
> 
> Fingers crossed I can still go, but if I can't it really isn't the end of the world. Would much prefer a healthy bubs!
> 
> Retched brushing my teeth this morning. That's new. Anyone else have a lot of cramping this early? It comes and goes, but is definitely there

I've been having cramping on and off since 8-9 dpo and I'm still having it. I'm assuming it's just stretching/ growing pains.


----------



## laurac1988

I hope so  Things are changing in there no doubt!


----------



## Twinmum87

I had some cramps for a few hours then started having sharp stabbing pains for a few days in the 4th week. Got worried but it eventually eased off. :)


----------



## laurac1988

I guess this is the only thing about finding out this early. The wait to get to any sort of time that you can have a scan is excruciating!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Willow82 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> cant believe am in week 7 already.
> 
> Me too! My midwife appointment is next week! Yay :) Half way through the first tri. Exciting!Click to expand...

Happy 7 weeks too. My mw appt is tomorrow.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurac1988 said:


> I guess this is the only thing about finding out this early. The wait to get to any sort of time that you can have a scan is excruciating!

I cramped loads with #3 had round ligament pain almost daily until 24 weeks.


----------



## laurac1988

That's good to know. It comes and goes and every time it shows up, it freaks me out a little!


----------



## TeddysGirl

Eurgh blaring headache today. Had to come home from work. OH is not sympathetic in the slightest and its really getting me down :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

TeddysGirl said:


> Eurgh blaring headache today. Had to come home from work. OH is not sympathetic in the slightest and its really getting me down :(

Im right there with you, mine knows fine well how ill i was with last baby but just keeps saying its all in your head this time, if i hear that one more time i think im going pour bottle of my ice cold water on him when hes asleep.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Exactly. Mine says....the baby is the size of a poppyseed how can it make you feel that I'll. Guess he doesn't understand hormones. He makes me feel bad for having a day off work. Last night I asked him to let the dog in cos I was in bed with a headache and he said "you had a headache yesterday, you have a headache now and no doubt you'll f***ing have one tomorrow"


I get so upset I'm in tears so often about it. I feel like I'm by myself in this whole thing.


----------



## indhira2

Morning all! This thread moves too quick for me sometimes! Turned 6 weeks yesterday and going for a super early ultrasound tomorrow at the medical school by my house. Needless to say my nerves are KILLING me! I even had a dream about it last night :/


----------



## indhira2

As for the ladies with not so sensitive hubbys, maybe talk to him or email him a few links about what is going on in there this week. Mine was the same way with my first pregnancy until I started sending him weekly emails of alllllll the stuff that my body was doing in there to take care of our baby. 
This time around, he's a lot more understanding and is constantly asking if I'm tired or want a glass of water ^.^


----------



## TeddysGirl

Won't work with my OH. To be honest I barely see him. His dad and him are building a 3D printer so he goes there for about 4 hours straight after work (he gets home at 5:30pm so gets back from his dads about 9:30pm) doesn't do any housework. I walk the dog by myself and worst of all I never get to talk to him.

Its really getting to me. I've tried talking to him, so has my mum and his mum and nothing changes. He's a computer scientist and I think he has a computer addiction. He can never be more than a room away from his phone, tablet, laptop or PC.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sorry your hubby is being insensitive hun xxxx

We have a Misty-moo dawg too


----------



## TeddysGirl

Awww cool. What breed ?


----------



## indhira2

Oh no TeddysGirl :( Hopefully once you're farther along he will want to spend more time at home and especially to help with the housework cause thats going to get tough once you get bigger. 

Dont let hubby's nonsense bring you down though, remember there's a little life in there that feeds off of your energy. Positive thinking for the next 8 months!!!!


----------



## TeddysGirl

Thanks. He really got me down the other day when I asked him why he was spending so much time at his dads and he said "I'm making the most of not being around you while I can before the baby comes." 

Having to be around me ? I just cried. I love him so much and love spending time with him and he feels like he HAS to be with me.


----------



## laurac1988

Amy is exactly the same at the moment Teddy. She says I'm really ratty, which I'm sure I am, but she doesn't help. You know?
I'm sure it will get better xxx

Our Misty is a border collie. What type is yours? We also have Loki who is a springer spaniel x border collie pup


----------



## TeddysGirl

My Misty was a stray but judging by her looks we think husky cross lurched. She's the beautiful blonde dog in the pic :) she's only 8 months old and completely bonkers !


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh she's gorgeous


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hi Ladies&#8230; I am so glad to still be in this thread I thought I might have to leave at one point. Had big horrible bleed on Friday thought I had lost the baby but it turns out I have a 2cm bleed in the sac but all is OK&#8230; no sex though (oh well) here is my little beanie

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/537/gfCAjp.jpg


----------



## laurac1988

Glad to see you're still here hun. Hey beanie!


----------



## indhira2

Kelly so happy you're still with us!! Congrats on a great scan :)


----------



## mysteriouseye

Thanks ladies.. I had a great massive bleed Friday (went through my pad onto my knickers and skirt&#8230; thought id lost the baby for sure but nope still there :) I thought id share my story just incase any of the ladies on here have a big bleed and get scared xx


----------



## Twinmum87

glad everything is ok with your little bean!

I am so lucky with my OH. My ex was an evil A hole and was awful to me thru pregnancy, I was supposed to be on bed rest but he refused to ever lift a finger or take the dog for a walk so everything piled up and as we had a boarder collie he went crazy from the lack of excersise every time I had a hospital stay and tore up the house then he would try and blame the dog!!!! Unreal. Poor dog locked up inside all day what does he expect so the massive walks I took the dog on every time I was home did not help things. :/ 

My OH is so kind and really looks after me and always checking on me. He is amazing. :)

We had a collie cross alsation when I was a kid. She had long fur, a white chest and 3 white paws and floppy ears like a collie but the rest of her fur was brown and black patches with a longer muzzle like an alsation she was so cute :) We will be getting a Dachshund once we have done some more work on the garden at our new house, cannot wait.


----------



## luna_19

Glad everything is OK mysteriouseye :)

My hubs is pretty unsympathetic but is doing better this time because I guess he remembers how sick I was last time.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Brilliant news mysteriouseye xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

You'd think being 4th mine would understand but nope lol


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaaay I maxed out the FRER
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Ameli

Awesome tests, laurac!


----------



## laurac1988

They never got this dark with the baby I lost... Even when I tested when I was meant to be 7 weeks.

It's comforting


----------



## Mamalovesfika

Congrats to all the new BFP's. I haven't been on here for a while 

Sorry to those who have lost their little snowflakes. Big hugs xx


I feel like time is going so slowly! I'm 5+2 today and feel like I've known for ever! I found out two weeks ago which was much earlier than I found out with my daughter. I had just come off the pill with her and didn't know my cycles so only tested when I was 5 weeks. This time I knew at 12dpo. Still have over two weeks to wait for my first midwife appointment. Thankfully lines are progressing and I got a 3+ on my clear blue digi today. No more testing for me! Going to have to be patient now. 

Next to no symptoms for me yet. Little bit of gagging when I brush my teeth which I also had with my dd. Tender breadts which I didn't have last time and only just getting to the tired and needing to pee more often stage. 

How are you all feeling?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## joeliza24

Great news mysteriouseye! I went through a similar scare. Why no sex and for how long? My doc didn't give me any restrictions - although she did say that since the clot is much smaller than the baby she wasn't concerned in the least bit. Said I could proceed as if it wasn't there and that eventually it'll go away on its own. 

Sorry for those with a less than supportive OH. Mine has, so far, been better this time around. 

As far as symptoms, I'm nauseous and exhausted. Bring on the ginger tea and anti-nausea wristbands!


----------



## blinker86

I would love to join the group! Based on my LMP, my due date should be December 19th. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for May 4th and then my first actual doctor appointment that same week on May 7th. Time is going by so slowly, and I'm so anxious to start telling people already!


----------



## dunibaby

Mamalovesfika said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP's. I haven't been on here for a while
> 
> Sorry to those who have lost their little snowflakes. Big hugs xx
> 
> 
> I feel like time is going so slowly! I'm 5+2 today and feel like I've known for ever! I found out two weeks ago which was much earlier than I found out with my daughter. I had just come off the pill with her and didn't know my cycles so only tested when I was 5 weeks. This time I knew at 12dpo. Still have over two weeks to wait for my first midwife appointment. Thankfully lines are progressing and I got a 3+ on my clear blue digi today. No more testing for me! Going to have to be patient now.
> 
> Next to no symptoms for me yet. Little bit of gagging when I brush my teeth which I also had with my dd. Tender breadts which I didn't have last time and only just getting to the tired and needing to pee more often stage.
> 
> How are you all feeling?

I am 5w2d too or 3d not sure. lol and I know what you mean, I have know since about 14dpo, and I feel like its been forever too. I go to my doc next Friday 5/1, she is seeing me before 8w cause of a mc I had in 2014 at 6w1d. I am so ready to go and see my bean but also a little nervous.
its different this time around. with my first I had no ms, had lots of cravings and boobs got hug. This time around boobs are huge, lots of ms, so nauseous, feel bloated and full all the time, super tired by 6pm and nothing taste good or sounds good. But I will take it all and enjoy if it means by bean is going to stick this time around!!!! =) :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

I've known since 9dpo! I feel like it's been forever already


----------



## indhira2

I agree with you ladies that time is going by soooo sloooowww. Partly why I am going to get that scan tomorrow at only 6w2d then I have my first appointment/scan on May 7th but at least tomorrow I get to make sure the baby is measuring correctly and maybe a heartbeat.

Wishing the virtue of patience on all of us!! Lol :)


----------



## ElmaWG

blinker86 said:


> I would love to join the group! Based on my LMP, my due date should be December 19th. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for May 4th and then my first actual doctor appointment that same week on May 7th. Time is going by so slowly, and I'm so anxious to start telling people already!

Hi blinker! Congrats! Is this number 1 for you?

I see you're from Illinois. I grew up in Iowa and now live in ohio, so were practically neighbors lol.


----------



## blinker86

ElmaWG said:


> blinker86 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to join the group! Based on my LMP, my due date should be December 19th. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for May 4th and then my first actual doctor appointment that same week on May 7th. Time is going by so slowly, and I'm so anxious to start telling people already!
> 
> Hi blinker! Congrats! Is this number 1 for you?
> 
> I see you're from Illinois. I grew up in Iowa and now live in ohio, so were practically neighbors lol.Click to expand...

What part of Iowa? My grandma lived in Ottumwa, IA her entire life, so I've made many trips there!

I've actually had one pregnancy already, but it was when I was just 16 years old, and I placed the baby for adoption. Given that it was nearly 13 years ago and I was so young and immature then, I FEEL like this is #1. I think the fact that we planned it makes a difference, too. I did not really get to enjoy my pregnancy at all the first time around, so I plan on doing everything I can to make it memorable now!


----------



## jumpingo

hi blinker!:wave: i think last time i posted in the weight loss while ttc group, i was still on a healthy eating kick. and then morning sickness kicked in big time and now i'm a mess! hope you are managing much better than me!!:thumbup:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Time is going by so slowly here, too. We found out bang on 4weeks and now we are 4w6d and I feel like I've aged a decade! Our first scan is at about 6.5 weeks and I am so looking forward to that!


----------



## TeddysGirl

Last night I had a bit of pink spotting. Because of my past I'm so worried. I phoned NHS direct and they told me to go see my gp today.

I've not slept I've been so worried !


----------



## IsaacRalph

Had you been dtd teddysgirl, I know you was on about being intimate again! Maybe from that perhaps??? Or if not some left over from implantation??? Hope your ok x


----------



## jessilou

TeddysGirl said:


> Exactly. Mine says....the baby is the size of a poppyseed how can it make you feel that I'll. Guess he doesn't understand hormones. He makes me feel bad for having a day off work. Last night I asked him to let the dog in cos I was in bed with a headache and he said "you had a headache yesterday, you have a headache now and no doubt you'll f***ing have one tomorrow"
> 
> 
> I get so upset I'm in tears so often about it. I feel like I'm by myself in this whole thing.

:hugs: sorry to hear hopefully he gets a bit more supportive! My hubby is very supportive and is really worried when I feel sick but even he is like isn't it too early to feel sick this early, and i am like "please tell my body that!":winkwink:


----------



## TeddysGirl

IsaacRalph said:


> Had you been dtd teddysgirl, I know you was on about being intimate again! Maybe from that perhaps??? Or if not some left over from implantation??? Hope your ok x

No we haven't because we've been too worried.

It was just some pink when I wiped. Not much but enough to make me worry taking into account my past. Doctors open at 8:15am so I'm going to try and get an appointment then.


----------



## laurac1988

Fx it's nothing Teddy xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck at the Dr's teddy! You were going to see them this week anyway wasn't you?? To ask about serial bloods???? Urrgh I am feeling super moody and emotional today and feel like af is coming. I hate this feeling! I am 5 weeks today and like you girls it's going to slowly. I just want to be 12 weeks already so I can relax a little. Going on a picnic withy boys to cheer me up and keep my mind occupied. Have great days girls x


----------



## TeddysGirl

I have a doctors appointment at 10:25. NHS direct doctor last night said they will prob do bloods or/and a scan but doubt they'd see much on scan this early. I was gunna leave going to the doctors because I was feeling so positive but with the spotting last night I'm deffo not going to risk it !


----------



## laurac1988

All of my crossables are crossed xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Its not going slow for me, i cancelled my mw appt today not feeling up to it seems i gotta drag my sickly self and baby to childrens centre 20min drive away. Got wait for call for new appt to go to my gps only 2 min walk away.


----------



## stacey&bump

I'm so jealous of everyone getting scans at 6 weeks etc :( I don't have my
First one until roughly 12 weeks :( I'm 7 wks tomorrow and it's going fairly fast I must say have my first mw appointment on Monday ! I've been reading some of u are getting cramps , I haven't been getting a lot :( is that strange ? I do feel a little crampy wen I need to pee . Wrenching a lot in the mornings and feeling queesy I'm the evenings , I just want to know everything's okay in there , it's stressful isn't it x


----------



## mysteriouseye

joeliza24 said:


> Great news mysteriouseye! I went through a similar scare. Why no sex and for how long? My doc didn't give me any restrictions - although she did say that since the clot is much smaller than the baby she wasn't concerned in the least bit. Said I could proceed as if it wasn't there and that eventually it'll go away on its own.
> 
> Sorry for those with a less than supportive OH. Mine has, so far, been better this time around.
> 
> As far as symptoms, I'm nauseous and exhausted. Bring on the ginger tea and anti-nausea wristbands!

Im not actually too sure see I thought 2cm wasnt really that big considering baby is measuring a lot bigger than 2cm. Reading up on it though peoples doctors get told different thing.. my sonographer was really supportive and told me this happens ALL the time and that is fine its nothing to worry about blah blah blah then I go to see the doctor after who turned out just to be an assistant nurse and she was all like no sex no baths no heavy lifting she said I would bleed again but they need the bleed to come out bit by bit instead of one big gush because that could bleed out the whole pregnancy she generally seemed negative whilst the sonographer seemed really positive


----------



## MummyToAmberx

stacey&#8782 said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone getting scans at 6 weeks etc :( I don't have my
> First one until roughly 12 weeks :( I'm 7 wks tomorrow and it's going fairly fast I must say have my first mw appointment on Monday ! I've been reading some of u are getting cramps , I haven't been getting a lot :( is that strange ? I do feel a little crampy wen I need to pee . Wrenching a lot in the mornings and feeling queesy I'm the evenings , I just want to know everything's okay in there , it's stressful isn't it x

I cramped whole 1st tri with #3. ive only had cramping twice so far that ive noticed. Its all different again for me.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Just got back from doctors. The EPU said no point doing a scan as can't see fetal heartbeat so I'm going back at 2 to have a blood test and I should get a call from EPU but might not be until tomorrow. I'm going to have to go into work tomorrow. I can't keep having days off.


----------



## laurac1988

Fx for good levels for you. I know you already know this, but bleeding is so common and doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong. I know it's scary, though xxx


----------



## ElmaWG

Blinker, I'm from Ames--right in the middle. I definitely recognize the name Ottumwa, but I cant place it. Maybe by Des Moines? It's been 10 years since I lived in Iowa, so I don't remember places as well as I used to. 

Hopefully this will be the perfect "first" pregnancy you deserve, complete with a perfect screaming baby at the end :haha: :baby:


----------



## blinker86

jumpingo said:


> hi blinker!:wave: i think last time i posted in the weight loss while ttc group, i was still on a healthy eating kick. and then morning sickness kicked in big time and now i'm a mess! hope you are managing much better than me!!:thumbup:

Hey!! No morning sickness yet for me, so I'm still doing okay for the time being!



ElmaWG said:


> Blinker, I'm from Ames--right in the middle. I definitely recognize the name Ottumwa, but I cant place it. Maybe by Des Moines? It's been 10 years since I lived in Iowa, so I don't remember places as well as I used to.
> 
> Hopefully this will be the perfect "first" pregnancy you deserve, complete with a perfect screaming baby at the end :haha: :baby:

Ottumwa is southeast from Des Moines, and I only know that because I looked it up on a map. Otherwise, Iowa all looks the same to me! lol

Thanks for the kind words. As long as there's a healthy baby at the end of all this, I will gladly take the screaming and everything else that comes along with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Indian Maa

TeddysGirl said:


> Just got back from doctors. The EPU said no point doing a scan as can't see fetal heartbeat so I'm going back at 2 to have a blood test and I should get a call from EPU but might not be until tomorrow. I'm going to have to go into work tomorrow. I can't keep having days off.

Hope the blood draw turns out to be ok for you!

Spotting brown and a drop of pink doesn't matter at this stage... Not being able to locate a heartbeat at 5.6 weeks is fine too...

Are you stressing out too much?.. esp about hub being insensitive... stress matters a lot dear... just ignore unwanted stuff... instead spend 5 minutes each day thanking universe or god for all good things in your life...I knows its easy to say... I will be very hurt if its me hearing these things from hub... still try to be positive... stress affects the baby... just keep eating/doing/watching what you like...may be its good not to share much with your hubby about your health for a few weeks... you will feel bad if you aren't getting the support you are looking for...once you go quiet, he might wonder and pay attention. I am sure he loves you.. divert your mind.. take it easy at work too... hugs! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## indhira2

Stalking for any news from you Teddys!!! 

I definitely agree with Indian Ma, stress does affect you and your bub so think positively and take the time to think of anything that makes you happy! 

Sending positive vibes your way darling! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Just to wade in here. 
Stress doesn't cause bleeding. All sorts of harmless things do, but stress isn't one of them.
It's important to try not to be stressed, but being stressed and worried will not harm your baby. For mental wellbeing, it's best to try and keep stress levels under control. However no baby has ever been lost due to stress.
I just dont want anyone who might be reading who may have lost a baby in the past think that they lost their baby because they were "too stressed" or they "worried too much".
Just know those of us that have lost babies in the past, it wasn't because of anything we did. Babies are born in war zones and as a result of rape. Stress isn't a massive factor.

Sorry if that sounds harsh. I just dont want anyone to make themselves more stressed by thinking they are stressing too much.


----------



## IsaacRalph

I agree laurac! Any news flibberty?? Thinking of you x


----------



## indhira2

Laurac, dont think anyone ever said stress causes bleeding. I think what I was aiming for was that if you're stressed it might affect what you eat or how you think and you wont be focused on trying your best to stay healthy for your baby which is the ultimate goal. 

Any news Teddys or Flibberty? I have my scan at 4pm today but waiting to hear from you guys is making me more anxious! Lol.


----------



## laurac1988

I know what you meant, I just didn't want anyone to take it the wrong way. Stress won't cause a baby to die or not develop


----------



## TeddysGirl

Sorry quick update. On the way to FILs birthday meal. 

I've not had any spotting since 11pm last night. I've also realised I'm pretty sure I'm constipated (sorry tmi) which might explain cramps.

They didn't take my blood at the doctors. Will explain more later.

Dunno what I'd do without you all. Thanks so much for keeping me positive :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Really wish I hadn't of promised the kids I would take them to the park after dinner. Back is in absoulte agony, feel rough as hell and the nausea I didn't get this morning making me worry like hell seems to be creeping it's way in now.


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi ladies I'm a little worried , I've been in a habit of doing tests every so often took one there now and the line is alot lighter than it usually has been :( I'm so worried could it just be because my urine is more dilute ? I don't know I'm so scared


----------



## Brittahnee

I haven't been on much.I'm suffering big time with nausea every day. It's unbearable.


----------



## Brittahnee

stacey&#8782 said:


> Hi ladies I'm a little worried , I've been in a habit of doing tests every so often took one there now and the line is alot lighter than it usually has been :( I'm so worried could it just be because my urine is more dilute ? I don't know I'm so scared

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't quote me on this, but I read somewhere that once HCG gets really high, the tests can't actually pick it up, so it fades. You might want to google that or ask a doctor, but I swear I heard that somewhere. :shrug:


----------



## luna_19

stacey&#8782 said:


> Hi ladies I'm a little worried , I've been in a habit of doing tests every so often took one there now and the line is alot lighter than it usually has been :( I'm so worried could it just be because my urine is more dilute ? I don't know I'm so scared

How far along are you? It's called the hook effect and can happen as early as 6 weeks, the tests are meant to pick up teeny amounts of hcg so get overwhelmed by huge amounts.

I also never have cramps in pregnancy, totally normal, actually since everyone and every pregnancy is different I would say pretty much everything is normal! :)


----------



## Brittahnee

Not enough crackers and ginger ale in the world for me right now, but at least I have this wonderful man &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-22 12.20.05.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## indhira2

Stacey _I've also heard the advise of not continuing to test because your high hcg can cause the tests to go bonkers. 

Britt_that is tooo sweet of hubby! Hope you're feeling better.My nausea is in full effect only in the mornings....but I'm taking pleasure in the little things :)

Have an early scan at 3:30pm today but it's an abdominal one so I doubt they'll see much at only 6w2d. Just wanna make sure the measurements are right and to confirm due date. Super nervous!!!!!


----------



## joeliza24

Britt: my DH got me a pair of anti-nausea wristbands and they seem to be working. Worth trying for $10 https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/s...0-aa7e-1d29-4210-000071c276f4&kpid=sku6139217


----------



## stacey&bump

Ladies thanks so much for ur reassurance , I am mortified , told OH of my concern when he came home & he said he thinks I'm mixing the lines up !! I thought the control line was the test line the first two tests I took were bought in the pound shop 'answer' and the other was clear blue I'll try and post a pic of the clear blue to see if anyone else has used the same and knows which line is which ! Feel like such a dope I had myself super stressed !!


----------



## stacey&bump

Nearly sure the strongest lines the test line now ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Brittahnee

stacey&#8782 said:


> Nearly sure the strongest lines the test line now ?

yes, the dark line is the test line&#8230;and super dark at that. :thumbup:

Nausea bands you say? huh. This intrigues me.
I will literally try anything at this point.


----------



## Brittahnee

being creative on the computer is the only thing keeping my mind off my nausea, so I'm working on some signature pictures. Just threw this one together but will make some more. 


I will upload it and make a code for your signature. 
:happydance:
I did two versions because I don't know everyone's religious views so I took the quote off of one.
But I will make a few more.
:)

without quote:
[url]https://i61.tinypic.com/261bwv8.png[/url] 

With quote:
[url]https://i59.tinypic.com/2mmv7k9.png[/url] 

(just remove the spaces before and after the image url!)
 



Attached Files:







snowflake.png
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 7









snowflake2.png
File size: 71.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leann83

Hi Stacey, yep that's one v dark test line! :thumbup:


----------



## stacey&bump

Aw girls I feel so silly but really happy again lol ! 

I work in boots and they do wee travel bands that really help with morning sickness :) we sell out of them all the time :)


----------



## Brittahnee

No need to feel silly.
It's okay to be paranoid.
:winkwink:


you know, if you type December over and over, it starts to look weird.
:wacko:

[url]https://i58.tinypic.com/a9tpa9.png[/url] is the signature code for this image. :blush:
just remove the spaces I've inserted, I'm not certain if there is a way to post html codes in here so, I'm sorry!!
 



Attached Files:







snowflakes3.png
File size: 153.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mysteriouseye

awww thanks its awesome :) is there anyway of making it a bit smaller? :) xx


----------



## Brittahnee

goodness. I didn't realize it was so big.
yeah, I'll do that really quick.
:)

I'll do two different sizes, one much smaller and one a bit smaller.
here's the much smaller one.
https://i57.tinypic.com/29qidz6.png
[url]https://i57.tinypic.com/29qidz6.png[/url] 

and the medium one
https://i62.tinypic.com/119mbzs.png
[url]https://i62.tinypic.com/119mbzs.png[/url]


----------



## Indian Maa

Thank you. Way too sweet! :)


----------



## Indian Maa

TeddysGirl said:


> Sorry quick update. On the way to FILs birthday meal.
> 
> I've not had any spotting since 11pm last night. I've also realised I'm pretty sure I'm constipated (sorry tmi) which might explain cramps.
> 
> They didn't take my blood at the doctors. Will explain more later.
> 
> Dunno what I'd do without you all. Thanks so much for keeping me positive :)

Hi teddygirl, nice to hear from you that you are doing well...:thumbup:

Never meant to say stress cause bleeding and thus cause miscarriage. Did not think it can be interpreted that way... Hope you took it in the right way

(warning tmi - I was constipated for a few days... one thing I did was having a banana empty stomach and in 10 minutes gulping in a cup of warm milk.. did the trick. Why don't you try this if its getting bad... no guarantee.. might work... else no harm too)


----------



## TeddysGirl

I spoke too soon. Just been to the loo and I'm now bleeding red. Screw doctors who don't do anything I'm going straight to a&e.


----------



## laurac1988

Do you have an EPU near you? A&E won't so much hun. 
Hope all is ok


----------



## TeddysGirl

Can I just walk in to EPU ?


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hey ladies can i join you? :hi:

i'm due december 17th with #3. Although I'm not completely sure when my last period was, just wish they would scan me :(

xx


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not sure Teddy. Some you can, some you can't. Maybe give them a call on the way? Failing that a&e will be able to direct you. I really do hope all is ok and it's just beanie settling in. 

Welcome Hannah! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hope your ok teddy! Hopefully a&e will refer you up to the epu and you can have bloods and a scan asap. Keep us updated. Sending sticky baby vibesxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

TeddysGirl said:


> Can I just walk in to EPU ?

Hope everything is okay. You can do self refferrals were i live, think you just call them up.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Just had a pelvic exam (bleeding seems to have stopped) she said the neck of my womb is closed and only a bit of brown discharge. Now waiting on results from my blood test. She said if its above 1000 then I will be about 6 weeks and they can do a scan if not they will bring me back in 48 hours to check my hcg levels are going up nicely.

Two days ago I did a cb digi and it said 3+ weeks. On their website that says hcg levels about 2000 or do the doctors use different units of measurement ?


----------



## laurac1988

The CB digis arent an exact science, but 3+ is a great sign. I'm glad the bleeding has stopped for you x


----------



## mysteriouseye

TeddysGirl &#8211; I hope your OK..I went through this lady Friday and turned out there was a tear in the sac! Baby was fine though =) I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## TeddysGirl

Just got my results. HCG level is 16,000 ! Waiting for scan now.


----------



## Leann83

Best of luck teddysgirl, thinking of you! :flower:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wow that's a high reading teddy you sure your only 5 weeks??? Best of luck for the scan!


----------



## TeddysGirl

From my levels doctor thinks I'm 6 weeks. Don't see how that's possible, maybe more than 1 hiding in there ?


----------



## stacey&bump

Awk teddy that is great news ! Glad alls good and u get to see ur wee one , lovely !


----------



## stacey&bump

Has anyone ever had a colposcopy while pregnant before ? I've my appointment on the 30th :( my smear results came back borderline changes so they just want to have a look they said they won't be taking biopsy or anything , just a little scared about it :(


----------



## ElmaWG

TeddysGirl said:


> From my levels doctor thinks I'm 6 weeks. Don't see how that's possible, maybe more than 1 hiding in there ?

That's a definite possibility! How exciting and wonderful that your number are so high. I do think the numbers can very greatly from person to person, so your docs guess of 6 weeks is a very rough estimate at this point. 

Did I miss something, or are you still waiting on a scan? 

I have my first scan later this morning. Very excited. I'm actually meeting with a midwife, which is not all that common here in the US. I was surprised it was offered. Hopefully it's cheaper :haha: cause having a baby is expensive here, even with the good insurance I have. We need to be saving every penny cause we're gonna have two kids in daycare starting next year, and that's gonna break the bank! I sure hope I'm not having twins :winkwink:. Sorry that was kinda of random rant.

Hey Indian Maa, my DD buddy, you have your scan today too, yes? What time is yours?


----------



## TeddysGirl

My scan is at 12:30 so just sat here filling my bladder (not comfy)


----------



## ElmaWG

stacey&#8782 said:


> Has anyone ever had a colposcopy while pregnant before ? I've my appointment on the 30th :( my smear results came back borderline changes so they just want to have a look they said they won't be taking biopsy or anything , just a little scared about it :(

I've had one, but not while pregnant. Did you tell them you're pregnat? I do remember reading other threads about this same topic, and I think other ladies may have got the procedure postponed until post-pregnancy. I would think if no biobpsy you would be fine...but then again I tought the whole point was to take biopsy from any abnormal tissue. Good luck, I'd be worried too.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

stacey&#8782 said:



> Has anyone ever had a colposcopy while pregnant before ? I've my appointment on the 30th :( my smear results came back borderline changes so they just want to have a look they said they won't be taking biopsy or anything , just a little scared about it :(

Did you have this appt before your bfp? 
i needed a smear when i was pregnant last year but told me they wouldnt do it until i was 6 weeks pp


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ElmaWG said:


> TeddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> From my levels doctor thinks I'm 6 weeks. Don't see how that's possible, maybe more than 1 hiding in there ?
> 
> That's a definite possibility! How exciting and wonderful that your number are so high. I do think the numbers can very greatly from person to person, so your docs guess of 6 weeks is a very rough estimate at this point.
> 
> Did I miss something, or are you still waiting on a scan?
> 
> I have my first scan later this morning. Very excited. I'm actually meeting with a midwife, which is not all that common here in the US. I was surprised it was offered. Hopefully it's cheaper :haha: cause having a baby is expensive here, even with the good insurance I have. We need to be saving every penny cause we're gonna have two kids in daycare starting next year, and that's gonna break the bank! I sure hope I'm not having twins :winkwink:. Sorry that was kinda of random rant.
> 
> Hey Indian Maa, my DD buddy, you have your scan today too, yes? What time is yours?Click to expand...

Good luck for your scan. Looking at your ticker makes me think 'wow so close to double digit 10 weeks!'


----------



## MummyToAmberx

TeddysGirl said:


> My scan is at 12:30 so just sat here filling my bladder (not comfy)

Good luck!


----------



## laurac1988

woooooooooow Awesome numbers!!!!

Best of luck with the scan lovely lady!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I've had a colostomy before, again just not when pregnant. The doctor (who made me think of joanna lumley lol) did tell me a lot of info just from what she could see...maybe they won't take a sample? Good luck x


----------



## jumpingo

stacey&#8782 said:


> Has anyone ever had a colposcopy while pregnant before ? I've my appointment on the 30th :( my smear results came back borderline changes so they just want to have a look they said they won't be taking biopsy or anything , just a little scared about it :(

i just had one done a few weeks ago. i had gotten my positive hpt at 10dpo, and 2 days later went for the colposcopy and had to tell them i was pregnant.:shock::haha:

the OBGYN clinic here doesn't do biopsies if you're pregnant, but it's safe to have the colposcopy done. that's just looking at your cervix with a microscope, so it feels pretty much like a pap smear. they also put a piece of gauze with vinegar in there, took it out and looked at the cells, then did another one with iodine and looked. i didn't have any spotting or anything after, just a bit of burning from the vinegar. 

basically my OB told me that for low grade abnormalities, it's not a problem to wait until after baby to do biopsies or any other procedures they may need to do to clear out the bad cells.


----------



## stacey&bump

I had the Lletz treatment done in July for stage 3 cells I rang told them I was pregnant but they said to come on ahead that it ms perfectly safe but I can't help but worry :(


----------



## stacey&bump

Thank yous for sharing , I feel a but more at ease now , not letting them take any biopsies at all :( not til after baby but I'm sure borderline changes isn't too worrying


----------



## indhira2

Morning ladies! 

Teddys _Any news from you yet? 

I had my first scan yesterday and was actually 2 days ahead of what I thought. It was an abdominal so no luck hearing the heartbeat yet but she said to return in a week and they'd do it again. I'm sooo excited hubby and I got to see our blimp though !!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150422_163014.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MummyToAmberx

indhira2 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Teddys _Any news from you yet?
> 
> I had my first scan yesterday and was actually 2 days ahead of what I thought. It was an abdominal so no luck hearing the heartbeat yet but she said to return in a week and they'd do it again. I'm sooo excited hubby and I got to see our blimp though !!!!! :happydance:

Great news :)


----------



## dunibaby

indhira2 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Teddys _Any news from you yet?
> 
> I had my first scan yesterday and was actually 2 days ahead of what I thought. It was an abdominal so no luck hearing the heartbeat yet but she said to return in a week and they'd do it again. I'm sooo excited hubby and I got to see our blimp though !!!!! :happydance:

Congrats!!! so happy and excited for you!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## TeddysGirl

Had my scan. Thank god its in the right place. She could see the gestational sack and the yolk sack but not a heartbeat because I'm too early. She also couldn't measure it because I'm too early. She thinks earlier than 5 weeks. By LMP I an 4 weeks 6 days and by ovulation I am 5 weeks 1 day. 

I've got to go back for another scan on 6th May so hopefully will be able to see more then.


----------



## Leann83

That's great indhira! :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

TeddysGirl said:


> Had my scan. Thank god its in the right place. She could see the gestational sack and the yolk sack but not a heartbeat because I'm too early. She also couldn't measure it because I'm too early. She thinks earlier than 5 weeks. By LMP I an 4 weeks 6 days and by ovulation I am 5 weeks 1 day.
> 
> I've got to go back for another scan on 6th May so hopefully will be able to see more then.

Great news teddy! Did you have a transvaginal scan or abdominal???


----------



## IsaacRalph

Excellent scan pic indhira x


----------



## joeliza24

Great news TeddysGirl!


----------



## laurac1988

lovely scan pic!
Teddy - sounds right on track


----------



## Leann83

Great news teddysgirl!


----------



## TeddysGirl

IsaacRalph said:


> TeddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan. Thank god its in the right place. She could see the gestational sack and the yolk sack but not a heartbeat because I'm too early. She also couldn't measure it because I'm too early. She thinks earlier than 5 weeks. By LMP I an 4 weeks 6 days and by ovulation I am 5 weeks 1 day.
> 
> I've got to go back for another scan on 6th May so hopefully will be able to see more then.
> 
> Great news teddy! Did you have a transvaginal scan or abdominal???Click to expand...

Transvaginal.


----------



## LillyTame

:wave: Hello, ladies! Congratulations to all of you and I hope you all have a H&H 9 months! I hope you don't mind if I join you! :flower: My baby bear is due Dec 29th and I just had my 2nd beta so I'm feeling comfortable that things are going in the right direction! :thumbup:


----------



## Ameli

Yay, welcome Lilly!


----------



## Twinmum87

Glad both of your scans went so well! 

Congrats Lilly.

Feeling so tired today, Had a 2 hour nap after lunch and still shattered! Still need to clean up after dinner cut the boys hair and get the kids dunked *sigh*. Can't wait to snuggle up with OH when he gets home from work tonight.


----------



## wrightywales

Congratulations and welcome to the new ladies

indhira - Glad scan went well love the pic :)

Teddy - Glad your scan went well try relax now :)

Nothing to report here. Midwife appointment book for 3 weeks time and it seems like ages away :/


----------



## ElmaWG

Well I'm so very super disappointed. Went to my appointment today and I DID NOT get my dating scan done. Midwife said they'd bring me back tomorrow or Monday. WTF?! I just drove 25 min and took half a day off work, and you expect me to just come back tomorrow? Then when I tried to schedule the scan appt with the receptionist, she couldn't find an opening for a whole week. Grrr. Why the hell didn't they schedule the scan when I made the appointment 4 weeks ago??!! It's all just so stupid. :growlmad:


----------



## luna_19

Yay lilly! :wave:


----------



## PocoHR

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I've been away for a few days, but I had my scan today and got both good and bad news. Baby A is doing really well, measuring spot on and we saw the heartbeat today!!! But, Baby B stopped developing last week :( So, that is sad. I'm trying to focus on the positive though and just be happy that I have one healthy baby in there who is going to make it!


----------



## TeddysGirl

So sorry to hear that Poco. Focus on your other twin. Hugs.


----------



## Twinmum87

So sorry for you loss Poco, huge hugs. Having that little bubs growing inside you will help you get thru it.


----------



## Pearlie

Hi everyone! 

I feel so sick in the evenings :( evenings and in the car... Is anyone got those travel sick wristbands? Do they work?


----------



## IsaacRalph

PocoHR said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've been away for a few days, but I had my scan today and got both good and bad news. Baby A is doing really well, measuring spot on and we saw the heartbeat today!!! But, Baby B stopped developing last week :( So, that is sad. I'm trying to focus on the positive though and just be happy that I have one healthy baby in there who is going to make it!

Bittersweet news poco! It's so strange when you lose a twin the shear heartache from the loss of your baby and elation that your other baby is doing so well. It happened to me but mine stopped developing nearer 10 weeks and I was devastated! It's true your other baby will keep you going through the sadness. Your rainbow baby! Hugs xx


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry Poco xxxx


----------



## Brittahnee

Pearlie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I feel so sick in the evenings :( evenings and in the car... Is anyone got those travel sick wristbands? Do they work?

I literally JUST put mine on this morning and today is the best I've felt in so long. I'm still scared to eat a meal, but this is a huge difference!! I don't feel nauseous every second of the day now! :happydance:


----------



## TeddysGirl

https://s22.postimg.org/jieipviox/IMG_20150423_125328.jpg


----------



## joeliza24

Great looking scan TeddysGirl!

Sorry for your loss Poco. But it's great that baby A is doing great!


----------



## Willow82

Wow, this thread sure moves fast. Congrats to those that have got their BFPs and had their early scans and commiserations to those that have had losses.

I don't have much of an update other than ms has well and truly kicked in. I feel really tired for most of the day before utter exhaustion takes over in the evening. I'm struggling to keep awake beyond 8pm most nights. The evenings are when my nausea starts which is lucky in a way as it means I can go to bed and rest.

I am also eating disgustingly. Today I had a bacon sandwich and two packets of crisps! I'm really wanting to eat potato based foods and anything that is disgustingly unhealthy.:nope:


----------



## luna_19

PocoHR said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've been away for a few days, but I had my scan today and got both good and bad news. Baby A is doing really well, measuring spot on and we saw the heartbeat today!!! But, Baby B stopped developing last week :( So, that is sad. I'm trying to focus on the positive though and just be happy that I have one healthy baby in there who is going to make it!

:hugs: I had a vanishing twin with my first, it is a very strange feeling. If you want to pm to discuss feel free :)


----------



## terripeachy

Hi ladies. 
I just had my first scan at 6w and we have a baby! My due date is December 18. Thank you for the add.


----------



## justplay91

Hi ladies. I had an early scan yesterday, too. After a harrowing few minutes where they couldn't see anything in the uterus, my doctor pushes on my abdomen and lo and behold a baby with a hb, measuring on track! I guess since I just had a baby, my uterus had risen higher than it normally would have. Baby measured 7+3, but my official dating scan is in 2 weeks and I should get my official due date then.
Poco, I'm sorry for the loss of baby b, but I'm glad baby a is doing so well!


----------



## Indian Maa

Sorry poco about your loss! Hope the baby growing in there makes you forget the loss! Congrats! 
Congrats teddy girl.., nice pic! Hope the bleeding stopped.. 
Congrats all new ladies in here! Have a hh 9 months!


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> TeddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> From my levels doctor thinks I'm 6 weeks. Don't see how that's possible, maybe more than 1 hiding in there ?
> 
> I have my first scan later this morning. Very excited. I'm actually meeting with a midwife, which is not all that common here in the US. I was surprised it was offered. Hopefully it's cheaper :haha: cause having a baby is expensive here, even with the good insurance I have. We need to be saving every penny cause we're gonna have two kids in daycare starting next year, and that's gonna break the bank! I sure hope I'm not having twins :winkwink:. Sorry that was kinda of random rant.
> 
> Hey Indian Maa, my DD buddy, you have your scan today too, yes? What time is yours?Click to expand...

Hi Elma, i am just back from doctors office..was at 2pm... Took them 2 hours to finish preventive screenings and scan... Was an abdominal... Just one baby (unlike i thought) right in the uterus(no ectopic - thank god) measuring right at 8.2 weeks :happydance: first trimster ultrasound scheduled for may 18th... They will do all lab work too then. 

I have been thinking about you... I see that your scan is delayed... Annoying I know...
Even I dont have control over whats happening with me at the hospital... They just dont even explain what tests are being done and why its being done!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats to those having great scans!
I just got this
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/8DB1C60B-8067-4BB9-BCD1-94A77C65CB80_zpsw65acdna.jpg


----------



## justplay91

Very nice digi, laurac1988!


----------



## OperationBbyO

After much back and forth with my family doctor I now have the pleasure of shoving progesterone up my hoo haa! I find this preferable to the twice weekly IM shots in my rear end. My progesterone was not as low as with DS but it was still not where it should have been. 

I had blocked out all of the shots and blood draws from DS. I'm still !?!?!?!? that #2 is on the way. Idk when the shock wears off.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations on all the good scan, nice pic teddy! Lovely digi laurac. I had my last beta back yesterday and was almost 6000 so happy with that! That was took at exactly 5 weeks. X


----------



## laurac1988

Progesterone over here too, but going in back way. I've heard it can cause harmless spotting vaginally and I know any spotting will send me nuts after my loss, so avoiding vaginally


----------



## jessilou

yay on the digi Laura. :) :)
Sorry poco for the loss xo
I have hit 6 weeks with massive nausea , feeling very "car sick/hungover" I have had two massive chucks, which made me terrified to eat! Anyone else had a vomit this early! Eeek hope it isn't always like this . I still need to ring up my local hospital and make an appointment. I am being a bit slack, but i think it is because I am a bit nervous/anxious!


----------



## stacey&bump

Poco I'm so sorry for your loss :( I'm glad though there's a silver lining and your other little ones doing good ! I'm loving seeing all the scan pics and test pics , so precious ! It'll be no time before we're posting our bumps ! Still have so long to wait til my first scan :( I'm 7 weeks now so 5 more to go , boo hoo :( ! I may even ask after my colposcopy if they'd have time to quickly check in there since Ill be on the gynae ward , doubt it though


----------



## MummyToAmberx

OperationBbyO said:


> After much back and forth with my family doctor I now have the pleasure of shoving progesterone up my hoo haa! I find this preferable to the twice weekly IM shots in my rear end. My progesterone was not as low as with DS but it was still not where it should have been.
> 
> I had blocked out all of the shots and blood draws from DS. I'm still !?!?!?!? that #2 is on the way. Idk when the shock wears off.

Shock of #3 never wore off lol i dont even believe im growing another bean its all very overwhelming.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

jessilou said:


> yay on the digi Laura. :) :)
> Sorry poco for the loss xo
> I have hit 6 weeks with massive nausea , feeling very "car sick/hungover" I have had two massive chucks, which made me terrified to eat! Anyone else had a vomit this early! Eeek hope it isn't always like this . I still need to ring up my local hospital and make an appointment. I am being a bit slack, but i think it is because I am a bit nervous/anxious!

I started around 5+5w with this baby But started before i even got bfp with my last baby.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sorry to hear your news poco, great to hear one baby is doing well. 

I am starting to feel more tired in the day now.


----------



## Twinmum87

Well I started dry heaving this morning. Very happy I was not actually sick as I had nothing to eat or drink by tht point and vomiting bile is not fun! Has been very reassuring thou after 2 days of pretty much no nausea.


----------



## laurac1988

I've had nausea on and off since about 8dpo, which is ridiculous! It's definitely got worse in the last week though.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

would they scan you early due to majorely irregular periods? mine have been all over the place due to coming off depo back in dec 2013!!


----------



## TeddysGirl

So so tired ! Struggling to keep my eyes open. 3 more hours left of work. Any suggestions on how to stay awake ?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x__Hannah__x said:


> would they scan you early due to majorely irregular periods? mine have been all over the place due to coming off depo back in dec 2013!!

My last baby was post depo, i had irregular cycles. They didnt offer me an early scan through nhs but i booked private scan due to bad cramping i was getting thinking the worst it was ectopic. 

You will just have to ask your doc/midwife and see what they say.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I'm sorry for your loss poco but glad to hear one twin is doing well,
I feel so rough today i have a cold and i feel so sick :( but i just sneezed and the pain in my right side when i sneezed was unreal, sharp pain ouch! Iv not been sick at all so far but every day i feel sicker and sicker it started where if i ate i felt better but now eating isnt helping anymore lol, finding it hard to hide my bloating my belly is huge! But still doesn't feel real to me yet, i have my scan on 29th so only 5 days to go hopefully i get to see a little bean with a little heartbeat and then i can relax and start getting excited


----------



## laurac1988

TeddysGirl said:


> So so tired ! Struggling to keep my eyes open. 3 more hours left of work. Any suggestions on how to stay awake ?

I'm the same at the moment. Starting the day with a mint tea (hot or cold dependant on weather) and keeping hydrated through the day is helping me. Also, nuts and seeds have plenty of energy in them and are a great "pick me up"


----------



## TeddysGirl

Thanks. I've been drinking really cold water. Seems to help if only for a short time ! 

At work, on Fridays we alternate different peoples turn to bring in lunch. The woman who's doing it today hasmade a chicken dish and is heating it up in the microwave. I'm a lifelong vegetarian but the smell of meat never used to bother me. I'm trying not to gag at the moment. It smells vile. She's a good cook so I know its not that just my nose doesn't like it !


----------



## ElmaWG

Charlie, Ive also been struggling with a cold this week. Makes all the other symptoms so much harder to deal with. Sounds like some round ligament pain during your sneeze. I've had it a few times too, but usually when rolling over in bed. Nothing wakes you up quicker than sudden stabbing pain in your abdomen in the middle of the night. I've officially ended my stomach sleep for the next 8 months because of it :cry:


----------



## dunibaby

I too have had horrible MS since last week and have been sleeping horrible, soda crackers and ginger ale have been my go to staple =). but last night I finally slept the whole night through with no heartburn or acid reflux, (thanks to gas x and miralax) so excited!!! and I actually feel pretty good today!!! super excited for my 1st dating US, next Friday 5/1, according to my LMP I will be 6w6d! how is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## laurac1988

Just booked our first scan. We booked a private one for 16 May @ 0930. I'll be 7+5 so fingers crossed we will see a healthy babe. We lost our last one at 7+4 (measuring 5 weeks) so if we make it to 7+5 we'll be thrilled.


----------



## PocoHR

Thanks so much everyone for all your sweet messages! I really appreciate it. It's such a mixed bag of feelings! I'm really trying to be positive overall though, since baby A is doing well. I think baby B will come along later, maybe a year or two after A is born :) There are a lot of positives to having one baby at a time too, so I'm going to try and focus on that as well. 

Sorry to read everyone is feeling sick. My sickness seems to come and go. Yesterday was awful, I couldn't look at or smell food even, today is a lot milder. I still feel nauseous, but not constantly on the verge of tossing my cookies!


----------



## PocoHR

TeddysGirl said:


> So so tired ! Struggling to keep my eyes open. 3 more hours left of work. Any suggestions on how to stay awake ?

Taking a quick walk outside helps me sometimes, its rough though!:flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurac1988 said:


> Just booked our first scan. We booked a private one for 16 May @ 0930. I'll be 7+5 so fingers crossed we will see a healthy babe. We lost our last one at 7+4 (measuring 5 weeks) so if we make it to 7+5 we'll be thrilled.

Hopefully it comes around quickly :) i was thinking booking scan for that weekend too :)


----------



## Indian Maa

Laurac, for sure will be a super happy scan..hf

Elma, when is your scan? today?

Sorry to hear about the nauseous buddies. I never get those... but this time I felt very mild nausea a few times.. Just to get over with it I eat all unhealthy deep fried spicy meat these days... Craving meat all the time.. never eat processed meat like bacon and ham... but our fridge is stuffed with those things now...I am sure I am going to put on an unhealthy amount of weight...


----------



## LillyTame

PocoHR said:


> TeddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> So so tired ! Struggling to keep my eyes open. 3 more hours left of work. Any suggestions on how to stay awake ?
> 
> Taking a quick walk outside helps me sometimes, its rough though!:flower:Click to expand...

Same works for me...I've been soooo beat! I try to get up and walk around more, it seems to help. Even when I can't get outside because of workload, just walking around the halls a few times helps :thumbup:


----------



## ElmaWG

Indian Maa said:


> Elma, when is your scan? today?

It was postponed til next Thursday. That was the soonest they could fit me in. I'm disappointed, but know it will go by quick. On the plus side, babe will be 9+3, so fully expecting him/her to smile and wave at me. That's a reasonable expectation, yeah?


----------



## luna_19

Grocery shopping in early pregnancy is THE WORST


----------



## MummyToAmberx

luna_19 said:


> Grocery shopping in early pregnancy is THE WORST

I couldnt even face it, so ordered online.


----------



## Willow82

TeddysGirl said:


> So so tired ! Struggling to keep my eyes open. 3 more hours left of work. Any suggestions on how to stay awake ?

I know what you mean. By the afternoon, I just want to put my head on the desk and sleep. I had some really difficult IT training today and I was really worried about getting through it. The afternoon session was cancelled though due to construction workers finding two World War Two bombs on a site nearby! We were evacuated and I came home and stuck on some awful daytime TV instead!


----------



## luna_19

MummyToAmberx said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping in early pregnancy is THE WORST
> 
> I couldnt even face it, so ordered online.Click to expand...

I wish we had that here!


----------



## PocoHR

I sent hubby grocery shopping tonight :)


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> Elma, when is your scan? today?
> 
> It was postponed til next Thursday. That was the soonest they could fit me in. I'm disappointed, but know it will go by quick. On the plus side, babe will be 9+3, so fully expecting him/her to smile and wave at me. That's a reasonable expectation, yeah?Click to expand...

Monday isn't far...:thumbup: have a happy session...lets hope to see the smiling and waving one..or perhaps the dancing one...:haha:
mine was rolled in like a ball and refused to move... they poked a lot to get the CRL...

I am a bit worried about the NT screening now... I am 36 and will be 37 by the time I deliver


----------



## Eclaire

Indian Maa said:


> I am a bit worried about the NT screening now... I am 36 and will be 37 by the time I deliver

Did you doctor offer you any other screenings like the panorama blood tests to check for problems on the DNA level? My understanding is that it is common practice for women over 35 to be offered these earlier non invasive tests. Plus they say you can find out the sex of the baby with these tests as early as 9 weeks. I have my first official appointment on weds. And will be asking about them since I will be 36 when I deliver.


----------



## Indian Maa

Eclaire said:


> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> I am a bit worried about the NT screening now... I am 36 and will be 37 by the time I deliver
> 
> Did you doctor offer you any other screenings like the panorama blood tests to check for problems on the DNA level? My understanding is that it is common practice for women over 35 to be offered these earlier non invasive tests. Plus they say you can find out the sex of the baby with these tests as early as 9 weeks. I have my first official appointment on weds. And will be asking about them since I will be 36 when I deliver.Click to expand...

Somehow, doctor did not suggest at all...He says its absolutely up to me; the screening is optional... I chose to do the ultra sound screening... and then will decide the next step... They said they offer the blood test and counselling if the odds are high..


----------



## Brittahnee

Has anyone every had a test like a CVS test done? Thinking about having it done.


----------



## jessilou

Hi everyone :) Really tired despite a good solid sleep. have been nausea's all day but have managed to eat something which is good. Why do you want a CVS Brittahnee?


----------



## Brittahnee

jessilou said:


> Hi everyone :) Really tired despite a good solid sleep. have been nausea's all day but have managed to eat something which is good. Why do you want a CVS Brittahnee?

well, I'm a carrier of a very rare genetic blood disorder called Fanconi Anemia. I lost my brother to it about 4 years ago. We aren't sure if my husband is a carrier or not (I don't THINK he is, but with this stuff, you can never be too sure.) so I'm just wondering if it pays to do the testing.


----------



## jessilou

so sorry to hear of the loss of your brother, I guess the thing to consider is would you terminate the pregnancy if it did come back positive for this disorder??


----------



## TeddysGirl

Would it not be simpler and safer for your OH to have genetic screening to see if he was a carrier. CVS does come with some risks, although only a small chance. 

Went to watch Avengers at the cinema last night. For some reason my OH booked a midnight viewing.....didn't get home until almost 4am. Completely cream-crackered ! My mum and (step) dad are coming round at 11 so can't even really have a nice long sleep. 

My boobs (or globes feels like the only accurate description) are so sore today !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

luna_19 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping in early pregnancy is THE WORST
> 
> I couldnt even face it, so ordered online.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish we had that here!Click to expand...

You dont? :-O


----------



## IsaacRalph

I wish I had sore boobs or something to go by teddy! Getting the odd twinge down there still and a bit of fatigue and the odd spell of very mild nausea mainly after I have eaten but other than that nothing. Hopefully if scan is good on Tuesday that might make me finally realise I am actually pregnant!


----------



## Pearlie

So I think my boyfriend is going to leave. He doesn't want this baby :( in devastated. It was unplanned and we love each other but he says no. &#128546;


----------



## TeddysGirl

How awful Pearlie. We're all here if you need to talk.

Maybe its just a shock to him and he will come around !


----------



## jessilou

Pearlie said:


> So I think my boyfriend is going to leave. He doesn't want this baby :( in devastated. It was unplanned and we love each other but he says no. &#128546;

Oh no Pearlie, :hugs: maybe he just has cold feet.


----------



## ElmaWG

Eclaire said:


> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> I am a bit worried about the NT screening now... I am 36 and will be 37 by the time I deliver
> 
> Did you doctor offer you any other screenings like the panorama blood tests to check for problems on the DNA level? My understanding is that it is common practice for women over 35 to be offered these earlier non invasive tests. Plus they say you can find out the sex of the baby with these tests as early as 9 weeks. I have my first official appointment on weds. And will be asking about them since I will be 36 when I deliver.Click to expand...

I've never heard of the panorama blood test. MW never mentioned it, but she did sign me up for a NT ultrasound (I'll be 35). Is the panorama test only offered in UK? Maybe I'll google it....but that's amazing you get to find out the gender so early!

Indian Maa, why are you worried about the NT test? Isn't it just a non invasive ultrasound? Or ar you more worried about the results?


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh Pearlie...you have my sympathy :hugs: I hope he changes his mind.


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: Pearlie!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pearlie said:


> So I think my boyfriend is going to leave. He doesn't want this baby :( in devastated. It was unplanned and we love each other but he says no. &#128546;

I hope in time things will be okay. My now husband took months to come around with our 1st, we broke up for a period of time. Each pregnancy since hes still been in shock mood for most part of 1st tri.


----------



## Eclaire

Elma I am in the states. I hear there are several similar screenings with different names depending on which lab does the test. It will tell you with a percentage of accuracy the chances of you baby having a genetic disorder. And it test for far more abnormalities than the quad screen or nt. There is a big thread about it in the pregnant over 35 section. The downside is that it takes an average of two weeks to get the results.


----------



## Pearlie

He has point blank said if I keep it he wants nothing to do with it. Says he can't love a child he doesn't want and he can't share his love. &#128546; I was on my own with my first so it's just a bit upsetting that I'll be doing it alone again. hes supposed to love me so how can he say that? 
What's the Facebook page you guys have? It'll be more private won't it x


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sorry pearlie. Sounds like he's being a real douche about it to be honest. It takes two to make a baby and he should realise this


----------



## LillyTame

I'm so sorry, Pearlie. Maybe he will come around when he sees that you aren't changing your mind. That is so cruel of him to do this to you and his baby.:nope: :hugs::cry:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry to hear yours news pearlie x


----------



## Brittahnee

Had a little bit of pink on my toilet paper last night mixed with mucus. Kind of cramping today. Hoping it's normal and everything is okay, trying not to stress...


----------



## ElmaWG

Eclaire said:


> Elma I am in the states. I hear there are several similar screenings with different names depending on which lab does the test. It will tell you with a percentage of accuracy the chances of you baby having a genetic disorder. And it test for far more abnormalities than the quad screen or nt. There is a big thread about it in the pregnant over 35 section. The downside is that it takes an average of two weeks to get the results.

It's so strange my midwife didn't mention/offer it, especially since it sounds to be more comprehensive and accurate than the NT. I did just google it, and notice some people complaining that it's expensive. I wonder if it's just that they don't want to use an expensive test, or perhaps my insurance doesn't cover it :shrug:

Where abouts are you in the US?


----------



## Nikie

Brittahnee said:


> Had a little bit of pink on my toilet paper last night mixed with mucus. Kind of cramping today. Hoping it's normal and everything is okay, trying not to stress...

Hope all ok today Britt? Xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Pearlie that ass isn't worth it if he is putting that sort of decision on you. Be a fab single mum and meet someone amazing who loves you unconditionally. :)

Britt, hopefully just a little pinkness is nothing *hugs*

Been so shattered today it is unreal. Not even done the food shop. Kids will be having cereal bars and fruit for breakfast as only went fruit and veg market so have no milk or bread left lol!


----------



## laurac1988

Hope all is ok Britt. Xxx

Totally exhausted today. Had McDonald's, threw it up. Laid in bed for a few hours. Feel like I've been hit by a bus


----------



## Eclaire

Elma I am in Colorado. If you are interested in the screening you should contact your insurance and see if it is covered. Is your midwife alone or part of a larger practice? From what I understand midwives get a little screwed in the US, and most insurance providers won't cover many of the expenses for midwives because they think it is lesser care which isn't the case. My midwife is part of a larger practice with obs so it is easier for het billing to be covered by the insurance. If you are interested it is worth looking into a little further.

Perlie that sucks! Honestly if he is that adamant that he wants nothing to do with your baby then you are better off without him. You don't want someone that negative and unsupportive around you and your child. I wish the best for you. You deserve better.


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> Eclaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elma said:
> 
> 
> Indian Maa, why are you worried about the NT test? Isn't it just a non invasive ultrasound? Or ar you more worried about the results?
> 
> Mainly about the results...and a bit indecisive abt the follow up required if any, like the blood testClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Indian Maa

Pearlie, thats awful... Hope you get enough strength and grace to understand and act in your best interest! Hugs!


----------



## Pearlie

Thanks everyone, I had hoped the next time I have a baby id be able to share it with my partner. I guess not! My eldest will be amazing I'm sure.


----------



## Brittahnee

thanks for the kind thoughts, ladies.
:)

the spotting did stop, and the cramps aren't nearly as bad. I have an ultrasound Thursday but I'm going to just blame my uterus stretching or something. :shrug:


----------



## TeddysGirl

UK ladies I wondered if you can help me. I'm new to this so I'm wondering how maternity leave and pay works. 
Do all/any employers offer full maternity pay for a certain amount of time ? Or does it go straight to SMP ?
If they do offer full pay would it say in my contact as it doesn't in mine ! I work for Norfolk County Council in a school.
Thanks for any advice, we're just trying to sort out finances and how much I will be entitled to =)


----------



## jessilou

Brittahnee said:


> thanks for the kind thoughts, ladies.
> :)
> 
> the spotting did stop, and the cramps aren't nearly as bad. I have an ultrasound Thursday but I'm going to just blame my uterus stretching or something. :shrug:

glad its stopped :)


----------



## Willow82

TeddysGirl said:


> UK ladies I wondered if you can help me. I'm new to this so I'm wondering how maternity leave and pay works.
> Do all/any employers offer full maternity pay for a certain amount of time ? Or does it go straight to SMP ?
> If they do offer full pay would it say in my contact as it doesn't in mine ! I work for Norfolk County Council in a school.
> Thanks for any advice, we're just trying to sort out finances and how much I will be entitled to =)

It depends on your employer's maternity policy. I work for the local authority and the maternity policy isn't in my contract but I can access it via our intranet. Councils tend to be pretty good. Mine offers full pay for the first 3 months, half pay for the next 3 and then statutory for the following 3. I can have up to a year off if I want to.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Agree will willow there should be a separate maternity policy teddy! I work for the nhs so we have quite good maternity benefits. Actually I am returning to work next Monday, I can't believe I'm pregancy again already. X find it out when you next go in


----------



## IsaacRalph

Glad all is ok britt xx


----------



## Pearlie

Yeah I found mine on my extranet too, I get three different stages of pay and a year off aswell though 13 weeks would be unpaid at the end if I take a year. Also mine godson the last few months pay rather than my salary so I need to get lots of overtime in for the next 6 months. Councils will have decent packages im sure!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Grrr so I stupidly did a clearblue digital this morning with smu after a cup of tea and glass of water and it only said 2-3 weeks and I'm 5weeks 4 days today! This has made worry non stop! All I was trying to get was some reassurance things are going well. My last blood test my hcg was 5166 on Wednesday now I'm thinking it's going down or something????? I hate this!


----------



## TeddysGirl

I've looked online and it doesn't say anything about full pay. It only says 6 weeks at 90% then 33 weeks at the £130 or whatever it is. Seeing as I work for a council (Norfolk County Council) I would have thought they would have offered at least 2 weeks full pay. Why should I ask ? I don't really want my boss knowing just yet because I am so early on !

IsaacRalph - try not to worry, the CB digis aren't exact ! There are loads of things that can interfere with HCG in your urine.


----------



## jessilou

IsaacRalph said:


> Grrr so I stupidly did a clearblue digital this morning with smu after a cup of tea and glass of water and it only said 2-3 weeks and I'm 5weeks 4 days today! This has made worry non stop! All I was trying to get was some reassurance things are going well. My last blood test my hcg was 5166 on Wednesday now I'm thinking it's going down or something????? I hate this!

I did a clear blue and got 3+ but I am 6 weeks 3 days.
Mine was a FMU though. Because the clear blue goes on your HCG concentrations it means that it was probably diluted because you were nice and hydrated :) Though I have heard they aren't always very accurate anyway.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks for your reassurances girls I was just hoping it would show 3+ today! But reading the instructions it does say use fmu. It happened last time I was pregancy too, you' d think I'd learn. I will try with fmu in the morning and see what happens and if I get a 3+ no more tests! I have been so anxious about this pregancy the worst I have ever been.i think it's because we lost Edwards twin last year and I'm still not over that. X


----------



## Willow82

TeddysGirl said:


> I've looked online and it doesn't say anything about full pay. It only says 6 weeks at 90% then 33 weeks at the £130 or whatever it is. Seeing as I work for a council (Norfolk County Council) I would have thought they would have offered at least 2 weeks full pay. Why should I ask ? I don't really want my boss knowing just yet because I am so early on !
> 
> IsaacRalph - try not to worry, the CB digis aren't exact ! There are loads of things that can interfere with HCG in your urine.

Could you email HR?


----------



## TeddysGirl

Would it be the school HR or Norfolk County Council HR ?


----------



## IsaacRalph

I would say who pays your salary teddy! Ask payroll they will know where you need to look for your policy. I suppose you don't want to set a cat amongst the pigeons just yet but you should be able to enquire keeping anonymous xx


----------



## ElmaWG

It's amazing just how much better maternity leave is in the UK ( and just about everywhere else in the world) compared to the U.S. Three months of paid leave, plus additional leave beyond that. I would be overjoyed with that. 

I work for a huge employer (30k employees). I've been here for 2 years. I get 12 weeks unpaid. If I had been there less then a year then they could legally terminate my employment.


----------



## laurac1988

Im lucky that I work for the nhs so we have an excellent maternity policy. I'm thankful for that


----------



## IsaacRalph

That sucks elma! I can't believe they could terminate your employment..I work for the nhs so I get 3 months full pay then 3 months statutory pau and half pay, then remainding 3 months just statutory pay but can have up to a year so remainding would be unpaid. I'm just using up some annual leave before I return on the 4th from my mat leave. I have had just short of a year off already and it's gone so fast!


----------



## Chimpette

I get stat pay on my maternity but ive never had better than that on any of my jobs


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Me neither :( could only afford to take 12 weeks off with Nathan and that was with using up all my holiday pay too. This time the holiday year starts at the end of Jan do I've already booked and used mine (for childcare not actually a holiday lol). Gonna have to change jobs as I'm a retail manager and nurseries don't open on weekends! :( I love my job so a bit gutted but want another little one more! :)


----------



## Laska5

I know I haven't been very active on here but I've been so worried about this pregnancy & just hoping I would make it to the second trimester! Well yesterday I found out our HCG levels dropped from 1457 to 902. This totally sucks.


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that, Laska!


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry hun xxxxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hugs laska that's rubbish so so sorry!


----------



## terripeachy

Laska-So sorry..how far along are you? Have you had an ultrasound already? :hugs:


----------



## Brittahnee

Threw up my orange juice this morning and my vomit appeared to have blood in it. I've lost 5 pounds in a week. I can't continue like this. I know zofran is a no no but anyone know about Phenergan? And before you recommend going the natural route with ginger, lemon, chamomile, etc...I've tried it all. I'm almost to the point where I will have to drink ensure or something....


----------



## laurac1988

Britt can you see a doctor? They will be able to prescribe someyhingsafe


----------



## Brittahnee

I'm going Thursday for my first ultrasound. I will ask then. I'll just have to hold out until then!!! :cry:


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh no Laska. I'm so sorry to hear that. What did your dr say?


----------



## Lee37

Congrats to all!! :happydance: Please add me for dec 21. :flower:


----------



## Lee37

So sorry Laska :hugs: keeping you in thoughts and prayers.
Britt hope you're feeling better soon. :flower:


----------



## mysteriouseye

just wanted to remind you all that there is a facebook december 2015 group that I made with a couple of ladies from this page... your all welcome to joinxx


----------



## laurac1988

How do I join?


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

So sorry laska, :( x


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hi Laurac.. if you find meon FB im Kellie Rosa Capell ill add you =) I've put it as a secret group so that people can not see this group exists and catch on to the fact that we are all pregnant as for most people it is a secret at current =) x


----------



## claire23rd

Britt I was prescribed phenegan for sickness as couldn't keep anything down & felt so ill couldn't do anything, phenegan did nothing to help so I had to go back to go. I've now been given stemetil and this has stopped me from being sick and I feel so much better these passed 2 days. I tried the usual Ms suggestions but nothing worked for me. I hope u feel better soon x x


----------



## Pearlie

Mysterious eye I've sent u a fb pm! 

Sorry to hear your news laska. 

I've no idea what works for sickness... I have extreme nausea but so far managed to keep food down. Would making some fruit juice ice cubes help to suck on?


----------



## joeliza24

I also threw up this morning :(

I'd been messing with my wristbands, moving them up/down because I was afraid they weren't directly above the pressure point and then lo and behold....had to run to the nearest toilet. At least the nausea went away after that. 

With my first, a DS, nausea didn't start until week 8 and it only lasted 4 weeks. I managed it with ginger tea and sour apples and never actually threw up. This time the nausea has started much earlier and a heck of a lot more severe.

For those that have had a boy and a girl, is there any truth to girl pregnancies being more difficult - more nauseau, exhaustion, etc?


----------



## wrightywales

So sorry laska :(

joeliza - My pregnancy with my daughter was quite easy had nausea and was sick a few times but the rest i sailed through although i did get GD and she had 1 in 9 chance of down syndrome


----------



## Brittahnee

joeliza24 said:


> I also threw up this morning :(
> 
> I'd been messing with my wristbands, moving them up/down because I was afraid they weren't directly above the pressure point and then lo and behold....had to run to the nearest toilet. At least the nausea went away after that.
> 
> With my first, a DS, nausea didn't start until week 8 and it only lasted 4 weeks. I managed it with ginger tea and sour apples and never actually threw up. This time the nausea has started much earlier and a heck of a lot more severe.
> 
> For those that have had a boy and a girl, is there any truth to girl pregnancies being more difficult - more nauseau, exhaustion, etc?

oh my gosh, I was doing the SAME thing with my wristbands when the nausea hit. I'm not sure if it's in my head or not but it was really weird!!! :wacko: this is my first baby, so I'm not sure on that theory but my husband's cousin had a boy and had NO morning sickness whatsoever. And I've had "morning" sickness every single day. I wouldn't be surprised if I had two in there. :dohh:


----------



## TeddysGirl

mysteriouseye - just added you to FB


----------



## Brittahnee

TeddysGirl said:


> mysteriouseye - just added you to FB

So did I! :happydance:


----------



## jarsx3

Hello, I am new to the group...pregnant with #2 after ttc for 13 years...baby measuring 6 weeks 3 days with a small sch...I have had lots of bleeding with mild cramps but sch forum says that's normal. Another ultrasound scheduled for next Friday! Fingers crossed everything is progressing as it should!


----------



## Ameli

Welcome, jarsx3! 13 years - wow huge congrats! Fingers crossed all stays on track!


----------



## Elsmummy24

Hi I'm new!! Congratulations to you all! 
I'm 5 weeks pregnant with my 2nd. Due December 27th! So glad to find this thread.


----------



## joeliza24

Brittahnee said:


> joeliza24 said:
> 
> 
> I also threw up this morning :(
> 
> I'd been messing with my wristbands, moving them up/down because I was afraid they weren't directly above the pressure point and then lo and behold....had to run to the nearest toilet. At least the nausea went away after that.
> 
> With my first, a DS, nausea didn't start until week 8 and it only lasted 4 weeks. I managed it with ginger tea and sour apples and never actually threw up. This time the nausea has started much earlier and a heck of a lot more severe.
> 
> For those that have had a boy and a girl, is there any truth to girl pregnancies being more difficult - more nauseau, exhaustion, etc?
> 
> oh my gosh, I was doing the SAME thing with my wristbands when the nausea hit. I'm not sure if it's in my head or not but it was really weird!!! :wacko: this is my first baby, so I'm not sure on that theory but my husband's cousin had a boy and had NO morning sickness whatsoever. And I've had "morning" sickness every single day. I wouldn't be surprised if I had two in there. :dohh:Click to expand...

This confirms it: leave the frigging wristbands alone or else!


----------



## jarsx3

Ty we are very excited my son will be 14 in October so this was very unexpected...just let nature take its course and all the sudden I had a ppt only 3 days after conception...so for me this has been a long waiting game but then to be diagnosed with a SCH made it even more scary. I am putting it all in gods hands and taking things day by day. I am also a diabetic diagnosed 6 years ago so I knew it was gonna be hard no matter what. I am just excited to have other people to talk to who may be going through what I am at the same time as me!!!


----------



## joeliza24

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## luna_19

Ugh I somehow unsubscribed was wondering why evwryone was so quiet! :dohh:

Will get on the laptop to add all the new people soon :)

Pearlie I'm sorry to hear about your man, sounds like you'll be better off without him!

:hugs: laska

Brittany there is a medication in Canada called diclectin which helps a lot, it is a mix of vitamin b6 amd unisom I know many ladies in the us that were told by their Dr to take that combo amd it really helped. You can probably Google and find the doses. I am taking just b6 right now and it is helping I take 25mg up to 6 times per day :)

I tried my sea bands for 3 days them without and came to the conclusion that they really don't work for me, boo


----------



## luna_19

jarsx3 said:


> Hello, I am new to the group...pregnant with #2 after ttc for 13 years...baby measuring 6 weeks 3 days with a small sch...I have had lots of bleeding with mild cramps but sch forum says that's normal. Another ultrasound scheduled for next Friday! Fingers crossed everything is progressing as it should!

what is your due date so I can add you to the first page?


----------



## Brittahnee

luna_19 said:


> Ugh I somehow unsubscribed was wondering why evwryone was so quiet! :dohh:
> 
> Will get on the laptop to add all the new people soon :)
> 
> Pearlie I'm sorry to hear about your man, sounds like you'll be better off without him!
> 
> :hugs: laska
> 
> Brittany there is a medication in Canada called diclectin which helps a lot, it is a mix of vitamin b6 amd unisom I know many ladies in the us that were told by their Dr to take that combo amd it really helped. You can probably Google and find the doses. I am taking just b6 right now and it is helping I take 25mg up to 6 times per day :)
> 
> I tried my sea bands for 3 days them without and came to the conclusion that they really don't work for me, boo

I will try anything at this point. I NEED to eat solid food. :cry: Hubby gets upset because I don't want to eat (okay, not UPSET, just concerned) but I've never been a fan of being nauseous or throwing up, and I'm terrified to throw up solid food. SORRY FOR THE TMI LADIES!!!


----------



## Ameli

Welcome to everyone new! :hugs: to Britt and anyone else feeling so bad!


----------



## Brittahnee

You guys, I graduated from soup to mashed potatoes today. So far, so good! I know they don't look appetizing but I didn't want to over do myself with gravy or chives or anything. Soooo bland potatoes it was. :nope: but hey, its food, and its staying down!!!
 



Attached Files:







rps20150426_195710.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## luna_19

I can only do really bland food right now too, toast, plain cereal, potatoes. It actually helps me to eat very frequently, like every hour or so and it seems so wrong but anytime I start to feel like I might puke I eat and it helps.


----------



## Indian Maa

Britt, nice to know that you are doing doing better. I am some one who can puke along with my son who gets motion sick during travel. The thought of it scares me.., it's so hard I know. Hope you improve soon, or at least by 12th week. Many ppl say that it's gets better often by 12th week. 

Luna, that's what I do when I feel slightly nauseous in the evenings. Eating something helps me. Except that I eat all unhealthy greasy spicy salty stuff.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Glad you found us elsmummy! So I tested with fmu with clearblue digi like your supposed to and got 3+ this morning had to test at like 4am as that's when I needed to go and now I can't sleep, hungry and my mind is all over the place xx


----------



## kneeswrites

I'm kinda late but I really need some friends to obsess over pregnancy with... Can I join your party?


----------



## Willow82

jarsx3 said:


> Hello, I am new to the group...pregnant with #2 after ttc for 13 years...baby measuring 6 weeks 3 days with a small sch...I have had lots of bleeding with mild cramps but sch forum says that's normal. Another ultrasound scheduled for next Friday! Fingers crossed everything is progressing as it should!

Wow, that's amazing. Congrats!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

kneeswrites said:


> I'm kinda late but I really need some friends to obsess over pregnancy with... Can I join your party?

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## Twinmum87

Congrats to all the new BFP's. 

Cannot wait for the exhaustion part to bugger off! My nausea and sore boobs seems have really gotten much better since I hit 6 weeks and it's worrying me. Need it to be June so I can get my scan.


----------



## jessilou

Brittahnee said:


> You guys, I graduated from soup to mashed potatoes today. So far, so good! I know they don't look appetizing but I didn't want to over do myself with gravy or chives or anything. Soooo bland potatoes it was. :nope: but hey, its food, and its staying down!!!

I know how you feel i have had a chuck or two everday since fri. Potatoes seem to be my best friend at the moment.


----------



## indhira2

Morning ladies, 
Woke up with some pretty heavy nausea and brown spotting. Trying my best to remain positive about the spotting but its really freaking me out :(

My official dating scan is next Thursday and that still seems like an eternity away to know if everything's okay in there !!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Just a quick update for those who were asking, I avoided the group for a few days and had a lot of catching up to do.

I went for my scan on wednesday after the bleeding and they confirmed I was in the process of miscarriage. 

Wednesday night I passed my tiny bean and placenta. I've planted it in a baby rose bush so I have somewhere to remember baby.

Wishing you all a happy healthy rest of pregnancy!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Again Debbie all my love to you <3 xxx


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: Debbie (flibberty)! :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

I'm so sorry for your loss flibberty xxxx


----------



## terripeachy

So sorry Flibberty :hugs:


----------



## Flibberty87

Now my next dilemma is whether or not to give the ivf a shot or pay the little bit extra to have my eggs put in a surrogate. Surrogate offered egg donation aswell so I guess if my eggs failed then that's an option


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hugs flibberty xx


----------



## LillyTame

I'm so sorry, Flibberty :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indian Maa

So sorry about your loss flibberty... wishing you enough strength and faith to get thought this and to decide up on what's best for you.


----------



## Indian Maa

indhira2 said:


> Morning ladies,
> Woke up with some pretty heavy nausea and brown spotting. Trying my best to remain positive about the spotting but its really freaking me out :(
> 
> My official dating scan is next Thursday and that still seems like an eternity away to know if everything's okay in there !!!

Well, you already know this... brown blood in the initial weeks is never a big problem... I had it until around 9 weeks with DS... had it this time too for a few days at week 5 and 6... I did not even say to doctor this time...I was worried if he will make me more nervous...I feel, these days doctors enjoy saying that each case is high risk :wacko: 
I know it isn't easy dealing with it... but many got through this safely... try not to worry... good luck for Thursday... I am sure, its all fine :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

kneeswrites said:


> I'm kinda late but I really need some friends to obsess over pregnancy with... Can I join your party?

What is your due date so I can add you to the first page?

I'm sorry flibberty :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

So sorry flibberty and laska.
Fx indhira.x
Welcome to all the new ladies.
Afm hanging out til 2nd scan on wed. Symptoms still decent so hopeful for now.x


----------



## ElmaWG

Deepest condolences, Flibberty. No advice on whether to proceed with ivf or surrogacy, but best of luck whatever you decide. :hugs:


----------



## Kallie3000

So sorry about your loss Flibberty </3


----------



## Leann83

So sorry flibberty :hugs:


----------



## indhira2

Well, my brown spotting just progressed to red blood :(
Feeling so miserable right now....


----------



## IsaacRalph

indhira2 said:


> Well, my brown spotting just progressed to red blood :(
> Feeling so miserable right now....

Sorry to hear this lovely! I would go and get seen as an emergency to see if they can scan you. All the very best xx


----------



## Ameli

I'm sorry Indhira, I hope you're ok!


----------



## Pearlie

Sorry to hear your news flibberty, 

Brit have you tried Mac n cheese? I made homemade gluten free macaroni tonight and it's the first meal I've not felt like throwing up for a while!!


----------



## Willow82

Flibberty87 said:


> Just a quick update for those who were asking, I avoided the group for a few days and had a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> I went for my scan on wednesday after the bleeding and they confirmed I was in the process of miscarriage.
> 
> Wednesday night I passed my tiny bean and placenta. I've planted it in a baby rose bush so I have somewhere to remember baby.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy healthy rest of pregnancy!

So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Hope everything is OK indihra :hugs:


----------



## justplay91

Indhira, I sincerely hope everything is okay. I would call your doctor or go to the hospital if you can. :hugs:

Flibberty, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I wish you peace in whatever decision you make regarding IVF. You and your little bean will not be forgotten here. :hugs:


----------



## joeliza24

Indhira - keeping my fingers crossed that everything turns out well.

Wishing you the very best Flibberty.


----------



## joeliza24

Is anyone else showing? I had to bust out my maternity clothes today. I can still get away with wearing normal clothes but my stretchy tops and jeans are so much more comfy.


----------



## Twinmum87

Hope everything is OK indhira

Good luck which ever rout you choose Flibberty


----------



## joeliza24

I wake up with a more or less flat belly but by 2PM I look like thishttps://i60.tinypic.com/149m7f7.jpg


----------



## Lee37

So sorry Flibberty. Big Hugs :hugs: 
Indhira, fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Lee37

Anyone else not have morning sickess..? I feel very grateful to be able to eat and not be throwing up but Im a little nervous because I had it right away with my last pregnancy. I have sore BBs, mild cramps, moodiness and exhaustion so I know Im pregnant but the lack of queasiness makes me wonder about my levels. Can't wait for the first scan!

PS Joeliza, same thing going on here. I bought some new clothes today as Im afraid people are going to guess early..


----------



## luna_19

Definitely starting to show already, I've had some rlp since 4 weeks so not really surprised I guess


----------



## Indian Maa

indhira2 said:


> Well, my brown spotting just progressed to red blood :(
> Feeling so miserable right now....

Hope you have called up the drs office...what do they say?


----------



## LillyTame

Happy 7 weeks, Luna!

What does RLP feel like?

Do you guys generally cramp in one area or all over? I'll get pinching cramps on the right side mostly, but then occasionally on the left. Just wondering if the left is related to bub too or just something random.


----------



## Brittahnee

joeliza24 said:


> Is anyone else showing? I had to bust out my maternity clothes today. I can still get away with wearing normal clothes but my stretchy tops and jeans are so much more comfy.

I'm worried as I'm not bloated AT ALL. :cry:


----------



## Ameli

Don't worry, Britt! The bloating will happen. :haha: 
Also, you probably don't feel bloated because you've been so sick.
I think you show sooner with your 2nd, so not sure what to expect this time.


----------



## Brittahnee

that's trueI have to actually EAT to be bloated probably. :shrug:


----------



## jarsx3

Hi Luna they are saying 12/12/15 but with me having diabetes it may be sooner lol


----------



## joeliza24

Yes Britt, don't worry at all. This is my second so showing much earlier. Also, I'm not generally having issues keeping food down.


----------



## luna_19

LillyTame said:


> Happy 7 weeks, Luna!
> 
> What does RLP feel like?
> 
> Do you guys generally cramp in one area or all over? I'll get pinching cramps on the right side mostly, but then occasionally on the left. Just wondering if the left is related to bub too or just something random.

For me.it's a sudden shooting pain if I move a certain way, it is where the side edges of the front of teeny tiny bikini bottoms would be. I didn't start getting it until the end of first tri last time but at least right now it's not too bad since I can cough and sneeze without it hurting so far ;)


----------



## Brittahnee

I ate half a sandwich tonight!! :thumbup:
So far, so good!!!!

The weather here is terrible.
I see myself going to bed super early tonight!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Lee37 said:


> Anyone else not have morning sickess..? I feel very grateful to be able to eat and not be throwing up but Im a little nervous because I had it right away with my last pregnancy. I have sore BBs, mild cramps, moodiness and exhaustion so I know Im pregnant but the lack of queasiness makes me wonder about my levels. Can't wait for the first scan!
> 
> PS Joeliza, same thing going on here. I bought some new clothes today as Im afraid people are going to guess early..

I have no sickness either and it makes me worry too! How many weeks are you I'm just shy off 6 weeks so I guess it could all start soon still. With my ds's I remember it starting around 6 ish weeks but I had a little before hand especially at night time in bed and so far nothing apart from a little in my tww but I know as of last week my hcg levels have been rising so who knows. Also before I was getting up at 6am and going to work for the day and running around a busy ward so I think that can make a difference. I'm still on mat leave atm! I do have a very sensitive nose and some smells aren't very nice but I wouldn't say it make me feel sick. I suppose we will just have to wait and see I guess but good luck with everything xx


----------



## kneeswrites

luna_19 said:


> kneeswrites said:
> 
> 
> I'm kinda late but I really need some friends to obsess over pregnancy with... Can I join your party?
> 
> What is your due date so I can add you to the first page?
> 
> I'm sorry flibberty :hugs:Click to expand...



December 15! That's based on my own calculations so it might change eventually but I am just going with that for now...


----------



## kneeswrites

Lee37 said:


> Anyone else not have morning sickess..? I feel very grateful to be able to eat and not be throwing up but Im a little nervous because I had it right away with my last pregnancy. I have sore BBs, mild cramps, moodiness and exhaustion so I know Im pregnant but the lack of queasiness makes me wonder about my levels. Can't wait for the first scan!
> 
> PS Joeliza, same thing going on here. I bought some new clothes today as Im afraid people are going to guess early..


I was worried at first because with my daughter, nausea was one of the things that led me to test. This time I was freaking out but it finally kicked in a week or so ago and I'm regretting wishing for it lol. And my boobs are just now getting really sore. My symptoms are really just a lot different from the first time around. I guess every pregnancy really is different. I was also spotting/bleeding pink and red from 5 weeks on with my daughter..still no bleeding with this one, which I am so grateful for!

I am so sorry for your loss, flibberty, so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

So sorry flibberty x

Hoping you get some good news today Indhira x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ladies worrying about lack of ms, I had it with dd but not with ds, go figure! :) none for me either so far so thinking it's a little dude in there....


----------



## jessilou

So sorry flibberty xo

I get massive bloating when I eat.
I find that I get stretching pains now an again but normally worse at night .There not really painful but just enough to make me think what is going on in there!! Booked in for an appointment at my hospital. They have booked it for when I will be 10 weeks. Still haven't had a scan not sure if I should ask my doctor if I can have a referral for a private scan. Just for peace of mind as am quite anxious, but then I think that is probably normal feeling like that especially being first pregnancy. :shrug:

Wish there was a little window!!! :)


----------



## kneeswrites

I can't stop eating mustard. I also can't sleep. It's 4 a.m. and I've been dipping saltines in mustard for like 30 minutes. I'm also craving salami which sucks because I'm vegan. :dohh: But I am dreading going to sleep because when I wake up i know I will be fatigued and nauseated again and won't be able to eat anything. Arghhh. I really wish my daughter was on my body clock too! My life would be so easy right now. I probably won't be able to get to sleep until 5 and my daughter wakes up at 6. Im really starting to piss my husband off because he comes home every evening and I'm just curled up in bed with Caoimhe watching Netflix. No dinner made, no laundry or cleaning done, literally nothing done. And I'm still exhausted all the way up until about 7 p.m. And my daughters bed time is at 8! Seriously this is the most debilitating thing I've ever dealt with. 

And all I want to do is dip random things in mustard and cry ;_;


----------



## laurac1988

feel better hun xxx

I seem to be most nauseous mid afternoon and evening. I usually feel like I've been hit by a bus in the morning, but that's tiredness more than anything


----------



## ElmaWG

Knees, mustard makes everything better. Just take a bottle everywhere you go, and things will be fine....in 6-8 weeks :sleep: btw, how do you pronounce your daughter's name? Is it a family name?

I'm just now 9 weeks and starting to feel a bit less tired. But on the other hand nausea has been worse the last two days. 

Last night I dreamt that I had a scan and I saw that baby was a girl. :laugh2:


----------



## Lee37

IsaacRalph, Im just over 6 weeks..have been feeling so much better in the stomach department than last time. Good luck to you to..sounds like we're very lucky (so far :winkwink:) to feel so good. 

Knees, sorry to hear youre not getting much rest, hope that youre getting back to your old sleep pattern soon. :sleep: PS I just bought some blue cheese mustard that is awesome!

2ndtimeAbz, I had heard that gender may have something to do with ms, will be interesting to see if you have another boy! Either way no ms is pretty nice, enjoy! :flower:

Lilly, my cramps feel like stretching..and are painful too. A lot of times they're in the middle uterus area and sometimes on the left by my ovary. I have had some sharp pains in my hips too.


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> Last night I dreamt that I had a scan and I saw that baby was a girl. :laugh2:

Elma, how was your scan on Monday? 

I am down with a very bad cold... it hurts like hell when I sneeze... 
I think I have some cysts on my right..


----------



## kneeswrites

ElmaWG said:


> Knees, mustard makes everything better. Just take a bottle everywhere you go, and things will be fine....in 6-8 weeks :sleep: btw, how do you pronounce your daughter's name? Is it a family name?
> 
> I'm just now 9 weeks and starting to feel a bit less tired. But on the other hand nausea has been worse the last two days.
> 
> Last night I dreamt that I had a scan and I saw that baby was a girl. :laugh2:

Her name is pronounced Keeva! It's not a family name or anything we just love Ireland and fell in love with the name and justified it by the fact that we both have Irish heritage somewhere hahaha. 

I'm happy for you guys with no m/s! I'm really curious to find out if symptoms will have any reflection on gender!


----------



## Willow82

I've been having intermittent sharp stabbing pains in my lower left hand side. Does this sound like stretching pains? I can't remember having it with Reuben and so I'm getting a bit paranoid about it being ectopic :(


----------



## PocoHR

Willow82 said:


> I've been having intermittent sharp stabbing pains in my lower left hand side. Does this sound like stretching pains? I can't remember having it with Reuben and so I'm getting a bit paranoid about it being ectopic :(

I've been having the same, and baby was scanned yesterday and is doing just fine. When is you scan?


----------



## ElmaWG

Indian Maa said:


> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> Last night I dreamt that I had a scan and I saw that baby was a girl. :laugh2:
> 
> Elma, how was your scan on Monday?
> 
> I am down with a very bad cold... it hurts like hell when I sneeze...
> I think I have some cysts on my right..Click to expand...

I wish I had my scan yesterday, but it's actually on Thursday morning. I can't wait!!


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi everyone haven't been on in a while been so busy with work and sleeping lol ! Had midwife on Monday im 8 weeks so just have to wait a long 4-6 more weeks for my first scan :( was thinking on booking an early scan privately for next week maybe , can u see a heartbeat at roughly 9 weeks ? Hope everyone's good


----------



## Leann83

Should get hb at 9 weeks! We seen ours there at 7 weeks. I can't wait another 4 weeks either so I've booked a private scan for next Tues :blush: babyscan.ie had good reviews so we booked with them


----------



## Willow82

PocoHR said:


> Willow82 said:
> 
> 
> I've been having intermittent sharp stabbing pains in my lower left hand side. Does this sound like stretching pains? I can't remember having it with Reuben and so I'm getting a bit paranoid about it being ectopic :(
> 
> I've been having the same, and baby was scanned yesterday and is doing just fine. When is you scan?Click to expand...

I haven't got a date yet but it probably won't be for another 4 weeks or so. I have my first midwife appointment on Friday, so I'll raise it then or if I get super paranoid I might try and persuade my doctor to let me have an early scan.


----------



## Twinmum87

You can see heart beat from 6 weeks providing development matches up with lmp. I really want an early scan but I don't think I could convince OH to let me have 2 private ones and I think my girl would live to see a scan but I can't really take them both to the 20week abnormality scan as the hospitals don't usually let kids sit in in scans and it would most likely end up falling within school hours anyway.


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi ladies, ive joined the FB group and now found this one i'm due Dec 16th with twins. wishing you all a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Ameli

Welcome, Shezza! Twins - so exciting!


----------



## indhira2

Hya ladies! So yesterday after my bleed at work, I drove straight to the ER where they ran tests and did a scan. My levels are at 83k and my tiny blimp danced all over the screen for me showing off his or her beautiful 130 BPM heartbeat!!! They found no reason for the bleed other than perhaps sensitivity from sex with hubby so no hanky panky for a while ^.^ thanks for all the kind words and support ladies!


----------



## TeddysGirl

That's great inhira !


----------



## joeliza24

Great news indhira2!


----------



## luna_19

Great news :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh Indhira, that's wonderful to hear!!

Hi Shezza :flower: Congrats on the twins and welcome to the group! 

I had some bad cramping today that made be a bit nervous, but it's died down. Now I'm going to eat some really fattening Mac&Cheese for dinner :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Brilliant indhira.
Welcome shezza.


----------



## Kallie3000

indhira2 said:


> Hya ladies! So yesterday after my bleed at work, I drove straight to the ER where they ran tests and did a scan. My levels are at 83k and my tiny blimp danced all over the screen for me showing off his or her beautiful 130 BPM heartbeat!!! They found no reason for the bleed other than perhaps sensitivity from sex with hubby so no hanky panky for a while ^.^ thanks for all the kind words and support ladies!

I have a huge grin - that is so great to hear!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

That's brill Indhira :) 

I feel yucky today, all dry lips and sleepy and I feel hungry make a big plate of food and eat like 5 bites and I'm done :( don't want to go do school run!


----------



## Willow82

That's great news indhira :)

I've continued to have sharp pains in my side. It's probably stretching pains but I went to the doctors to be on the safe side and I have a scan at 9am tomorrow! I'm excited at the thought of seeing my little raspberry but nervous that something will be wrong. I can't remember whether I'll need a full bladder for the abdominal scan (I'm assuming that it will be abdominal). Those that have had early scans, did you have to drink loads of water beforehand?


----------



## stacey&bump

I'm having a colposcopy tomorrow so will wait til after that to book my scan , I'm hoping they might even scan me over there knowing how concerned and reluctant I am to have the colposcopy done , ill just wait and see . That's who I'll be booking with babyscan.ie it's 100 pound but sure it's worth it to feel at ease and know baby's healthy . I'm always wondering and hoping that alls okay in there :(


----------



## ElmaWG

Willow, I have my scan at 9am tomorrow too! Though I suppose we are in very different time zones, so not really the same time...I'm assuming my scan will be transvaginal, as that's what it was at 8 weeks with DS. I've not been told to arrive with a full bladder. But I may drink a bunch of water before hand just in case. Fingers crossed everything is alright with your bub.


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Had another scan today. Baby measuring 3 days ahead. Got everything crossed!


----------



## Willow82

ElmaWG said:


> Willow, I have my scan at 9am tomorrow too! Though I suppose we are in very different time zones, so not really the same time...fingers crossed everything is alright with your bub.

Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## ElmaWG

nessaw said:


> Hi all. Had another scan today. Baby measuring 3 days ahead. Got everything crossed!

That's fantastic!!

Stacey, good luck tomorrow. I'm sure it will go fine. I hope you get a scan!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Great news on the brilliant scans girls x


----------



## stacey&bump

Thank u elma :) reli hoping they'll give me one but I'll not get my hopes up lol !


----------



## Leann83

Great news nessaw!

Willow I went overboard with the water before my early scan @ 7 weeks. Drank too much and ended up having to pee right before it coz I was bursting :haha: they couldn't see anything then with abdominal scan so had to do transvaginal one. The one I'm having next week, the receptionist told me to drink a pint of water about an hour before the scan. 

Best of luck tomorrow Stacey, would be great to have a surprise scan!


----------



## joeliza24

Keeping my fingers crossed for you too Parl! My heart goes out to you and anyone else who has had a similar TTC journey xx.


----------



## joeliza24

Sorry just realized your bnb name is nessaw not Parl!


----------



## Eclaire

I had my first official appointment this morning. Everything looks good. They gave me an abdominal scan since it was to early to hear a heartbeat with Doppler. It took a while to find my bean, but there was a heart flickering, so I guess everything is progressing. 

I will be doing the Verify DNA test when I get back from Hawaii in early June. The sad news is that my husband wants to skip the nt ultrasound at 12 weeks because he feels it will be redundant. I guess that means I won't see my little one for another 11 weeks.


----------



## kneeswrites

Eclaire said:


> I had my first official appointment this morning. Everything looks good. They gave me an abdominal scan since it was to early to hear a heartbeat with Doppler. It took a while to find my bean, but there was a heart flickering, so I guess everything is progressing.
> 
> I will be doing the Verify DNA test when I get back from Hawaii in early June. The sad news is that my husband wants to skip the nt ultrasound at 12 weeks because he feels it will be redundant. I guess that means I won't see my little one for another 11 weeks.

So happy bean is doing well! Why can't you go alone or something? I don't think it's redundant at all :(


----------



## Twinmum87

Good luck to everyone going for scans soon! Can't wait to get my first scan .... Just another 5 weeks to wait lol


----------



## laurac1988

Just over two weeks for me. It feels like a LONG TIME


----------



## Willow82

I had my scan this morning and bubs is in the right place (phew) is measuring exactly right for my dates and we got to see its heart beating! We're very relieved and excited! Really looking forward to my first midwife appointment tomorrow as well.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Fantastic news willow what a relief xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I've not even been to doctors to tell them I'm pregnant yet...well I need to register at a new surgery first as moved house! Don't know why but I'm enjoying it just being a shared secret right now. Not even told my mum either! Any body else still keeping it quiet?


----------



## laurac1988

Great news Willow!

Very few people know for us as well. Parents don't. Just a few friends and my manager at work


----------



## IsaacRalph

Only a few friends and my mum know this time around! I am quite a high risk in pregnancy so would rather keep it quiet and yes I'm finding it quite liberating. I return to work on Monday as a nurse on a busy ward I'm thinking of not telling them either unless a situation occurs to question my safety.


----------



## ElmaWG

Yep, only DH and my sis know. If my scan goes well, I may tell soon though.


----------



## Leann83

Yep, keeping it v quiet here after mmc in Jan. Only my sister and SIL knew before last weekend. Then we told DHs parents as they were quite worried about us being upset (DH brother and SIL announced they're expecting). Didn't want them worrying about us so told them! Otherwise waiting until at least 12 weeks.


----------



## Twinmum87

I find it more reassuring that a few people know after having losses as then I know I have immediate support without breaking bad news before they even got the good news. We told our parents straight away. One friend knew we were planing on trying so I ended up telling her but I knew she would keep quiet and another friend guessed the other day after seeing me looking really queasy lol! Not telling anyone else until after the 12 week scan thou.


----------



## indhira2

Only my parents, sister and one friend know. Hubby's mom found out cause she found my prenatals while searching for something in the car so she figured it out Lol.

Cant wait for my first official dr visit/ultrasound next week! :)
Congrats to the ladies with great scans!


----------



## stacey&bump

My colposcopy went fine this morning , they detected minor changes and will do a biopsy when baby's here :) she did a wee scan for me too I was over the moon :) measuring exactly 8 weeks & a good strong heartbeat , I am thrilled !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ameli

Yay, great news Stacey!


----------



## indhira2

Soo happy for you Stacey! Baby looks soo big already compared to my wee scan earlier this week! Lol. Didnt realize the change that a few weeks does for a baby picture :)


----------



## luna_19

We haven't told anyone yet, I did book with the midwife right at 4 weeks because they are in high demand here so you have to call as soon as you get a positive test!


----------



## Pearlie

Only a couple friends know And my parents, boyfriend but not sure at this point if he will be leaving so I don't think his mum knows. I think the 12 week scan is quite important to who it was who said they would be skipping it? 

I've not called midwifes to book in yet either should really do that!! I think u can email so may do that no. Then I'll get my appointment to book in and then a scan date :)


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely scan stacey!


----------



## kneeswrites

Congrats Stacey! The best news :thumbup:

We haven't told much of anyone but a few close friends. I know our families are going to take it less than awesomely due to our financial problems plus us having a 2 year old so we are kind of putting it off until we are 100% sure it's a sticky bean...

Off topic but does anyone else obsessively test once they are pregnant? This baby was a complete accident/surprise but of course I'm now in love with it and I've been testing practically daily since I found out :dohh: it feels like one day I'll wake up and it's all a dream. I've been using 88c cheapie from Walmart but the lines basically got as dark as the control line and then stopped progressing so I finally got a FRER and hahahahaha. Idk why I'm so paranoid when I am so nauseated all the time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eclaire

I think my husband wants to skip the 12 week ultrasound because he fears insurance won't cover the cost for both the scan and the DNA testing. And since the DNA testing is more concrete and looks for more abnormalities, he really wants to have that done.

For those of you who are taking progesterone supplements, how long has your doctor told you to stay on them? My midwife told me to stop at 12 weeks, but I am debating taking them a little longer. I have heard some take them until about half way through the pregnancy. Any thoughts, opinions or experiences?


----------



## stacey&bump

Thanks girls ! I was over the moon when she offered me a scan ! Really helped settle me and was lovely to see ! Been so tired today ! Just want to sleep constantly lol !


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

In the world we live in there's rarely ever a great time financially to have kids. I'd have never got round to it but I guess you cope and adapt because you have to :)


----------



## Indian Maa

Kneeswrites - that's very sweet. I did it everyday until I crossed 7 weeks and then the test line started becaming faint. I thought its no fun when you get light test lines 

Stancey- happy for you and every one whos having great scans 

Elma, how was your scan today...Hope you found the smiling n waving one..

Eclaire; I was on progesterone during my last...it continued until 14 weeks and we had plans to do until 20th week. But then I had a bit dilated cervix at 14 weeks and they started more stronger progesterone injections once a week (some oil based very painful stuff) and it continued till 36th week.


----------



## Indian Maa

2ndtimeAbz said:


> In the world we live in there's rarely ever a great time financially to have kids. I'd have never got round to it but I guess you cope and adapt because you have to :)

So true!


----------



## ElmaWG

Eclaire, I think the NT ultrasound testing tends to be covered by most insurance companies if you're 35 and up, because it is a well established diagnostic method. The fetal DNA screening is supposed to be more accurate, but because it's new, it is not so widely covers by insurance (and probable because it's expensive). This is mostly paraphrasing the pamflet I got in the mail yesterday. I wouldn't assume your insurance is equally open to you receiving either test. Maybe this will convince your hubby :flower:


----------



## ElmaWG

My scan went great. Heart rate was high, but she said that's normal
Early on. Baby even kinda looked like a baby! She bumped my due date up a couple days, but I don't put too much faith into that.

Anyone know how to post a pic from my phone?


----------



## Kallie3000

Indian Maa said:


> 2ndtimeAbz said:
> 
> 
> In the world we live in there's rarely ever a great time financially to have kids. I'd have never got round to it but I guess you cope and adapt because you have to :)
> 
> So true!Click to expand...

This makes me feel dizzy just thinking about finances - but SCREW IT, we will make it work! If we waited until we had the savings, I'd be retiring, haha!

I feel really lucky to live in a country with maternity leave and for a company that has maternity top up pay for a bit. I feel for you ladies without that, I really do *hug* Don't know how that works, money can be scary stuff!


----------



## Willow82

stacey&#8782 said:


> My colposcopy went fine this morning , they detected minor changes and will do a biopsy when baby's here :) she did a wee scan for me too I was over the moon :) measuring exactly 8 weeks & a good strong heartbeat , I am thrilled !

That's fab news :)


----------



## laurac1988

I'm on progesterone. Dr wants me on it until 16 weeksish


----------



## Leann83

Yay for getting your scan Stacey, cute pic!


----------



## luna_19

Omg my pants are so uncomfortable by the end of the day :haha:


----------



## Indian Maa

I don't think I started showing much... but I just cant wear any of my pair of jeans... living with a few stretchable trousers... have to do some shopping now


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> My scan went great. Heart rate was high, but she said that's normal
> Early on. Baby even kinda looked like a baby! She bumped my due date up a couple days, but I don't put too much faith into that.
> 
> Anyone know how to post a pic from my phone?


Awesome! heard high heart rate is for boys...


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> Eclaire, I think the NT ultrasound testing tends to be covered by most insurance companies if you're 35 and up, because it is a well established diagnostic method. The fetal DNA screening is supposed to be more accurate, but because it's new, it is not so widely covers by insurance (and probable because it's expensive). This is mostly paraphrasing the pamflet I got in the mail yesterday. I wouldn't assume your insurance is equally open to you receiving either test. Maybe this will convince your hubby :flower:

 I feel like somewhere I read that you have united health care... I am struggling with this country's insurance stuff.. its still a great mystery for me... last year Dr sent my preventive with wrong coding and we ended up paying a lot... this time I am trying to read and learn.. Is yours united health care?


----------



## Dec baby

Hi I'm new to the site, just joined I got my BFF this Monday!! This will be Baby no 5 &#10084;&#65039; My EDD is 12/18/2015 according to my LMP 3/13/2015. I'm a little nervous I had a MC in January 2015. Hoping we all have safe delivered babies and much luck, love and contrast to all our December babies!!


----------



## TeddysGirl

Had to leave work early yesterday because I ran to the loo to be sick. Thank god for sea sickness bands. Feel much better now. Can't wait for my next scan on Wednesday !

Had a dream last night that I had triplets ! 2 boys and a girl. So strange !


----------



## kneeswrites

I had a dream last night that I went in for a scan and found out I was actually 16 weeks and it was a boy. It felt sooo real.


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh I haven't had any preggo dreams yet. Only thrown up once too, but it's still early...


----------



## kneeswrites

Sooo I really need some advice. 

I don't have insurance yet. I'm waiting on my state insurance since I'm pregnant and poor enough to qualify, but it's taking forever and I still don't even know for sure how for along I am since I haven't gotten normal periods in forever. I'm worried because I swear I've been feeling baby move (I felt my daughter at 11 weeks) but I can't possibly feel that at 7/8 weeks? And if I'm further along than I thought, well, I got pretty shitfaced a few times in the weeks before I found out I was pregnant. Not thinking there was any possible chance of pregnancy. 

If you go to the ER, here at least, if you say you are having any pregnancy complications they have to do bloods, a pelvic exam, and an ultrasound. I guess a lot of women abuse this? Or so says the Internet. 

I went to the ER a couple of weeks ago because I was extremely crampy, had no idea of my due date, and felt like I had a uti moving into my kidneys and that can apparently cause a m/c. Well they did my bloods and a scan and said everything was fine but didn't give me a real idea of how far along I was, never mentioned the potential UTI, and that was basically it? 

Well now I am crampy again which obviously is normal but I still feel like I have a uti and earlier I was having the cramps/back spasms I always get when I have a bad UTI. I would just go to my doctor but because of whatever the holdup is I don't even have insurance yet. With my daughter it took literally until 20 weeks to get it, I basically relied on ER care as prenatal care... I had to go a lot because I was bleeding all the time. 

I'm so conflicted. I don't want to like, abuse the system or anything. But I'm terrified I do have a uti and they missed it, bc that has happened to me in the past and I have had chronic utis since I was 16. And I don't want to miscarry a healthy baby because I was afraid of being judged. But I also can't tell if I'm being paranoid or if this is even worth going to the ER. Arghhhh I just want my insurance.

Ps please don't judge me for being poor and having kids, the thread about ER care I just read was so judgmental it made me feel horrible and I'm too emotional to deal with it lol.


----------



## Willow82

One of my first symptoms was a really vivid dream I had about having twins which ended up as one boy. There is definitely only one in there though!


----------



## Twinmum87

Indian Maa said:


> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> My scan went great. Heart rate was high, but she said that's normal
> Early on. Baby even kinda looked like a baby! She bumped my due date up a couple days, but I don't put too much faith into that.
> 
> Anyone know how to post a pic from my phone?
> 
> 
> Awesome! heard high heart rate is for boys...Click to expand...

All babies, regardless of sex, start out with a steadily increasing heart rate until it peaks at about 200 bpm at 9 weeks then it drops a bit and levels out. I have always heard it the other way round, above 150 for girls and below for boys, however both of mine always had higher heart rates, boys was usually 150-153 and girls was usually 153-156 ish.


----------



## laurac1988

Oh gawwwwd nausea this morning. I woke up feeling totally fine and now I feel like I've been hit by a bus. I've only thrown up once so far and that was about a week ago...


----------



## stacey&bump

I've heard its a higher heart rate for a girl too . Feeling so sorry for everyone with bad sickness :( I feel really nauseous in the evenings finding it hard to eat my dinners :(


----------



## ElmaWG

Knees, that's a difficult situation for sure. No judgement from me. I would definitely get it checked out ASAP.

Unless I misunderstood, it sounds like you have a regular doctor. Wouldn't it me much easier (or at least cheaper) for you to go to your doctor as opposed to the ER? Or are you afraid they wont see you since you don't have insurance? You doctor's office likely has a nurse/advice line where you talk to a nurse or NP. That would be my advice, call and explain your situation. There's a good chance they'll tell you to come in. Is a UTI just detected from a blood test?

But good luck with wherever you decide to go.


----------



## ElmaWG

Also, Knees, regarding how far along are you. No, I can't imagine there's any chance you'd feel baby move at 7/8 week, even though i'd heard you can feel it maybe a tad earlier with second baby. But baby is so low at this point, other (digestive) things may be mistaken for movement. Or maybe you are farther along. 

I wonder, can you feel your uterus? Like, if you push/palpate above your pubic bone? With number 1, I could feel uterus at about 13/14 weeks. I'm nearly 10 weeks now, and still can not feel my uterus. I'm sure this varies for everyone, but since this is your second baby just like me, maybe this could be a benchmark for you? If you can't feel your uterus, I'd doubt your baby is big enough to feel and probably not beyond 11 week. 

Please take this all with a grain of salt... cause what do I know?! :flower:


----------



## joeliza24

Knees, no judgement here either. Hope you get your insurance soon.

I don't know much about uti's but can you treat with lots of water and/or cranberry juice?


----------



## laurac1988

Got my first midwife appt through! How exciting! 11th May. I will be 7 weeks. Then we have a private scan booked for 16th May at 7+5


----------



## indhira2

Morning ladies! Just threw up my breakfast on my way to work. How embarrassing cause I was at a stop sign and just had to open the door and lean over. I'm sure the car behind me thought I was hungover or something! LOL.

Knees, I'd say try to see your general doctor? My insurance took about 2 months to kick in with my 1st pregnancy but my doctor agreed to bill me and once the bills arrived I'd just send them to Medicaid since they backdate the coverage to the day you actually applied (At least thats how it is here in FL). Otherwise, I'd say go to ER! Don't wait and let this end up being something you regret down the road. When I went to the ER for my bleeding, they thought it might be a UTI or kidney infection which the nurse was too eager to share with me could lead to a MC. Scared me shittless, but thankfully that wasnt it for me. 

AFM, soooo excited for my first appointment/scan next Thursday! These 3 weeks have flown by!!!! :)


----------



## joeliza24

I heard my baby's heartbeat with my Doppler for the first time today!!! 

I was closer to 9 weeks when I first heard it with DS so am shocked that I managed to hear it this early!


----------



## indhira2

OMG! Joeliza, thats awesome!! :) 
Did you buy yours at a store or ordered online? I want to buy one but I'm scared I'll obsess over it and run to the ER everytime I dont think I've found the heartbeat Lol


----------



## joeliza24

I got mine from Amazon when preg w DS 3 years ago. It's easy to obsess over. I've been looking since 7w6d but didn't worry about not finding it because I know there's only a small chance to hear it this early. 

Glad I didn't give up :)


----------



## PocoHR

Knees - just wanted to weigh in here. It is absolutely NOT "abuse" to get the prenatal care that you need, however possible. Any healthcare system that leaves pregnanct women without care is f-d up, your need for care is normal and right, the lack of care is what is abusive. Go get checked out and do not feel guilty, even for a second! Hope everything is ok, :hugs:.


----------



## indhira2

I think I got this ticker situation to work? Testing it out! Lol


----------



## kneeswrites

Thank you all for your advice! I definitely don't think I'm feeling it move if I'm 8 or 7 weeks, I know I for sure did at 11 weeks with Keebs but that was the earliest and due to her jumping forward in growth at some point she may have actually been 12 weeks. I know you feel it earlier a lot with the second pregnancy but I really doubt I can feel a blueberry sized baby haha. I'm just worried because my periods weren't regular and we didn't track the times we had sex that I might actually be further along. I feel better uti-wise right now, so I'm drinking tons of cranberry juice and water and if I feel bad tonight I will go. I don't have a doctor yet, that's the only reason I would go to e ER. That's why I feel bad because it's really not an emergency but I'm not sure what else to do if something's wrong :wacko: 

I can feel like the very very top of my uterus but nothing more. The sensations that feel like baby moving are way low though, behind my pubic bone. They're not like in my stomach. And it only happens at night and sometimes midday, like on schedule daily. It's just like with Keebs! It could be like phantom baby flutters or something though. Idk. The reason I know I felt Keebs that early was after a week or two of the sensations which at the time were totally new to me, I had an ultrasound and saw her moving at the same time that I was feeling the flutters. It was pretty rad :thumbup:


----------



## justplay91

Knees, when I was pregnant with my son, I had state insurance. No judgment here! It does take FOREVER to come in, but my Dr.'s office was fine with me saying I had applied but hadn't gotten my card yet.


----------



## kneeswrites

Omg, so I just had a bout of very unpleasant vomiting, and my daughter heard me and came running in and she stood there patting my back while I puked, saying "It okay, it okay mama." Most heartwarming vomiting experience ever!


----------



## joeliza24

Knees, how precious!


----------



## Twinmum87

So cute! This morning mine heard me being sick and were saying aww mummy don't worry, you just have a tummy bug but you will be better soon, we will look after you. You got to keep drinking water but only little sips! Hehe!


----------



## LillyTame

Anyone NOT sick? I'm still early but I'm not sick at all. I'm trying to enjoy it, most people say they didn't get it till 6 weeks. It's just hard to believe that I'd be so lucky as not to have sickness :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

LillyTame-I'm at 7w and I haven't had a bit of sickness. The only way I might know I was pregnant was that I have been having dreams that I actually remember. Well, that and the fact that AF never showed. HA! I am also very appreciative that I can eat like normal.


----------



## LillyTame

Well, terripeachy, here's to hoping me and you stay sick free! :friends: :haha:


----------



## Indian Maa

Twinmum87 said:


> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> My scan went great. Heart rate was high, but she said that's normal
> Early on. Baby even kinda looked like a baby! She bumped my due date up a couple days, but I don't put too much faith into that.
> 
> Anyone know how to post a pic from my phone?
> 
> 
> Awesome! heard high heart rate is for boys...Click to expand...
> 
> All babies, regardless of sex, start out with a steadily increasing heart rate until it peaks at about 200 bpm at 9 weeks then it drops a bit and levels out. I have always heard it the other way round, above 150 for girls and below for boys, however both of mine always had higher heart rates, boys was usually 150-153 and girls was usually 153-156 ish.Click to expand...


:haha: thats me... Sorry for messing up... I read it once and got it all messed up when i tried to recollect... May be because i really dont believe in all these... But having discussed this i realise the first scan around 8 weeks for DS was 145... With this one i dint even ask how much is it


----------



## blinker86

I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow, and I haven't had any real morning sickness yet either. A few bouts of very mild nausea here and there, but that's it. It was bad with my first pregnancy, so I'm hoping things continue as they are!


----------



## Indian Maa

Knees - hope your insurance comes through soon. I am new in this country and dont know much about how it works. Wishing you the best! 

I dont know if this information helps. At around 8 weeks around my first regular prenatal and ultrasound, they did cervix and breast screening and took a sample of urine.... Getting back home, while checking the tests they ordered around my NT scan scheduled at 12 weeks, i noticed another urine test... I called up them to check if its a duplication... They said the fist sample was used for protein checks and the next one will be used for UTIs... Hence i have this feeling that its the urine check for UTIs


----------



## Indian Maa

I never had any nausea with DS... With this one i felt very mild nausea a few times and when i ate well it got better... Could be acidity... Thankful for being not sick....hope to remain this way for next 7 months


----------



## Ameli

LillyTame said:


> Anyone NOT sick? I'm still early but I'm not sick at all. I'm trying to enjoy it, most people say they didn't get it till 6 weeks. It's just hard to believe that I'd be so lucky as not to have sickness :haha:

I'm not feeling sick either, Lilly. I didn't feel sick at all with my last pregnancy and everything was fine. Apparently my mom and my sister were the same when pregnant, so I just feel like I'm lucky. I'm hoping you're the same and it continues for you! :thumbup:


----------



## indhira2

Lilly- I thought the same thing, that maybe MS would just skip me completely but buba proved me wrong this morning. Threw up breakfast and some of dinner :(

But if that means buba's in there growing, I'm thankful for it! :)


----------



## luna_19

Oh man you ladies that don't feel sick are so lucky! Mine started right at 6 weeks like last time, I have so many food aversions I can hardly eat anything :(


----------



## Kallie3000

I miss coffee so much :( 

It's probably a good thing it is a huge aversion, because caffiene isnt so good. But I haven't been able to eat or drink any hot liquids at all! Soup, coffee and tea - and those used to be my whole diet, hah!


----------



## luna_19

Isn't it awful? I had the hot drink aversion last time but I am able to drink tea this time so that's something :haha:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Everything tastes sweet to me unless it's properly savoury. My oh had a tikka masala and it tasted awful to me! also eating HUGE lunches and tiny dinners, sometimes only like 5 bites. Weird pregnancy so far, just exhausted :/


----------



## Twinmum87

First few weeks I was eating so well but lately I am really struggling to eat anything that isn't grapes, biscuits, breadsticks, potato or plain wrap. Managed to no be sick so far this morning. Wondering if it is because the previous night I had hardly slept, been up and down loads and didn't eat straight after waking up. Slept much better thast night and ate right away.


----------



## Nikie

Yesterday I had my first really sicky day....came on about 1pm and lasted till I went to bed. Feeling a bit sicky this morning still...not really fancying my usual cup of tea. :(


----------



## TeddysGirl

I woke up a couple of hours ago and really fancied pancakes for breakfast but decided to lay in and now I feel too sick to eat.

Also last night was the first time I have woken up in the night feeling sick.

Night before last I had a dream that I had triplets !!! 2 boys and a girl, such a strange dream. Multiples don't run in my family so if I have multiples it will be a miracle !


----------



## laurac1988

Multiples don't have to run in your family


----------



## IsaacRalph

Not feeling it today! Have had blood results that suggest I'm being overtreated for my hypothyroidism and my levels are high so even more concerned about the pregnancy now. Also since yesterday I have had a weird/different back pain and my cramps have totally gone. Back pain feels like I'm going to start bleeding soon or something. I have had back pain throughout but this feels weird. Any one else had tiny little white clumps in discharge? ? I have it doesn't smell or anything just the odd one in amongst discharge! I really am not confident about this pregnancy at all. I feel awful with the symptoms of overtreatment heart racing, palps, anxiety not sleeping etc etc. I don't think I can wait until Friday to know the fate of this pregancy? What do you think I should do?? I have minimal nausea no sore boobs just bit tired and hungry but that could be because of my meds. Oh somebody shoot me now!


----------



## Twinmum87

Could be thrush. You can safely use the pessary and cream during pregnancy but not the tablet.


----------



## kneeswrites

To those without nausea/many symptoms - please don't worry too much! It's totally normal especially this early. My first pregnancy I was nauseous and had super tender boobs from before I took the first test at 14 dpo. I was really worried this time because my only symptom until very recently was pure exhaustion. But the last week or so the sickness has definitely kicked in and my boobs just starting hurting badly. But some people just never feel bad. My friend had morning sickness with her first baby and none with her second (and that baby is now nearly six months old). Every woman and pregnancy is totally different. :hugs:


----------



## kneeswrites

Well I was looking through some old Facebook messages and found a message referring to my period! Yay! Lol, so that pushes my due date back by a few days. But it puts me at 8w1d which is kind of exciting haha! My new due date is December 11 but Luna you don't have to change it because I'm still not 100% and won't be til I go to the doctor :dohh:

Off topic but Luna is one of my favorite name choices for a girl. Mostly because of Luna the whale, even though Luna the whale was a boy. I just know nobody would let me name a boy Luna.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Twinmum87 said:


> Could be thrush. You can safely use the pessary and cream during pregnancy but not the tablet.

Thanks but don't think it is thrush unless very early on! I don't have much discharge like I've had in previous pregnancies and I'm quite dry really just a little bit today on tissue with few tiny lumps in. It's was off white against the white toilet paper!


----------



## Twinmum87

You don't always even get external discharge at all with thrush it really can vary. I was at the dr the other day because chemist wouldn't sell me the treatment whilst pregnant, she said some women get loads of discharge some just a bit and some don't even notice they have thrush at all. 90% of women get it at some point in pregnancy. I just wouldn't completely discount it that's all as having lumps in discharge isn't really normal in healthy discharge.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Started bleeding today think I might be losing pregnancy! Had bloods done at hospital and waiting for dr to call. That will be 3 angel babies now! X


----------



## TeddysGirl

IsaacRalph - sorry you are going through this. I really hope everything is ok for you. Is it a lot of blood or just spotting ?

Even if it's a lot of blood it doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong with baby.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks teddy! I have been spotting red blood! Never had any spotting in healthy pregnancies before only the miscarriages! I am thinking the worst to be fair as I think I have to. I don't see to ever been one of those people who have scares and things turn out ok!


----------



## Lee37

IsaacRalph crossing fingers everything is going to be ok. I gather it is possible to have a bleed occur for reasons other than mc and the baby to be fine, hoping that when you hear from the Doc there is good news for you. :hugs: and positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Lee37

Lilly and Terri, I am with you in the Non-MS club! :haha: Can't believe it, will be 7 weeks Monday and Im feeling really good! The only time I feel even slightly sick is if I wake up really hungry in the morning. With my BFP last July I was nauseated right away could barely eat anything. This has been a dream so far! Let's hope it stays that way! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

IsaacRalph-I hope that everything is ok as well. Now all you can do is wait for he doctor's call. Good for you for going in early and having things checked out. Regardless of what happens I also hope you can get your other meds reassessed for use during pregnancy. I had to change blood pressure meds as soon as I got a positive test. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## laurac1988

Thinking of you isaacralph. Hoping all is ok xxxx


----------



## kneeswrites

Thinking about you IsaacRalph. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Hope every thing is OK isaacralph :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hoping for the best isaacralph.x


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: isaacralph :hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Fingers crossed for a positive phone call from the doctor IssacRalph. Thinking of you x


----------



## mummy2o

Fingers crossed IssacRalph. I've had red bleeding in my daughter pregnancy with a clot the size of my hand and she's fine. So try not to worry to much.


----------



## stacey&bump

You are in my thoughts Isaacralph , just stay positive and hopeful , I know that's easier said than done because as woman all we do is worry , sending you love xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks for all the well wishes girls! Things aren't looking great hcg was 18571 yesterday over 10 days ago they were 5177 so doubling every 5 days. I think they are on the way down going by how I'm feeling! I have read over 6000 levels can take over 96 hours to double but I honestly think I'm going to miscarry. Dr weren't that alarmed and said it's not great to go by hcg numbers at this stage. I had a crappy portable abdo scan done in women's unit and I think made myself 6 weeks 1 day?? They could vaguely see the pregnancy and embryo but couldn't detect heartbeat. They could also see a 1cm are of bleeding by cervix evidence of the bleed I had. It's stopped at present and I have a vaginal scan on Tuesday. Not that hopeful with those numbers and symptoms disappearing xx


----------



## kneeswrites

If it helps it is totally normal not to see a heartbeat that early. But not gonna try to push false hope on you since you've been through it before and you know your body better than we do. Just know we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## joeliza24

Sending positive thoughts your way IsaacRalph!


----------



## Kallie3000

Really just wishing you the best IsaacRalph.


----------



## Lee37

IsaacRalph said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes girls! Things aren't looking great hcg was 18571 yesterday over 10 days ago they were 5177 so doubling every 5 days. I think they are on the way down going by how I'm feeling! I have read over 6000 levels can take over 96 hours to double but I honestly think I'm going to miscarry. Dr weren't that alarmed and said it's not great to go by hcg numbers at this stage. I had a crappy portable abdo scan done in women's unit and I think made myself 6 weeks 1 day?? They could vaguely see the pregnancy and embryo but couldn't detect heartbeat. They could also see a 1cm are of bleeding by cervix evidence of the bleed I had. It's stopped at present and I have a vaginal scan on Tuesday. Not that hopeful with those numbers and symptoms disappearing xx

Happy to hear the bleeding has stopped. Here's hoping everything will be ok. Ive been through one early loss so I know how hard that is and also how much anything like this can be scary. I had some pink and brown spotting a week ago and it made me super nervous. Sending positive thoughts and hugs your way! :hugs:


----------



## justplay91

I hope all is well IsaacRalph. :hugs:


----------



## Willow82

Fingers crossed everything is ok IsaacRalph.


----------



## Nikie

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## indhira2

Sending positive vibes your way IsaacRalph.
Hoping you get good news tomorrow!


----------



## PocoHR

I hope everything will turn out well IsaacRalph!


----------



## blinker86

Sending well wishes your way, IsaacRalph!


----------



## blinker86

After what seemed like an endless wait, we finally had our ultrasound appointment this morning! Baby is measuring just a couple days behind, but EDD is still December 19th, as I had calculated. Heart rate was 132bpm, and it was great to see that little flutter. Here's my little blob at 7+2!

https://i62.tinypic.com/jjo386.jpg


----------



## TeddysGirl

Awww congrats Blinker !!! So Cute.

I have a u/s on Wednesday (I'll be 7 weeks). I'm so nervous that they won't be able to find a heartbeat or that something will go wrong !


----------



## indhira2

My 1st official ultrasound is on Thursday and like you TeddysGirl, i am on pins and needles about it! BUT we have to think positively and hope that everything will be okay!! :)

Remember, Today I am pregnant and my baby is healthy unless somebody tells me otherwise :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

Gorgeous blob!
Fingers crossed for those having scans this week! I have another week and five days to wait for mine. It feels like forever


----------



## Indian Maa

Sending positive thoughts and hugs your way issacralp..

Blinker, awesome news and pic... Congrats!

Good luck teddysgirl and indhira for your upcoming scan... It's going to be a good one for both of you..


----------



## terripeachy

Yay blinker!! Was your ultrasound abdominal or vaginal?


----------



## blinker86

Thanks everyone!!



TeddysGirl said:


> Awww congrats Blinker !!! So Cute.
> 
> I have a u/s on Wednesday (I'll be 7 weeks). I'm so nervous that they won't be able to find a heartbeat or that something will go wrong !

I was a little nervous as well, but that's normal! Upon first glance of the baby, the tech said, "it's really tiny" and instantly I started worrying that it was TOO tiny and something was wrong, but it was perfectly fine. Our minds definitely have the terrible capability of blowing things way out of proportion, although most of the time it's all for nothing.



terripeachy said:


> Yay blinker!! Was your ultrasound abdominal or vaginal?

Since the person I spoke with on the phone when I scheduled the appointment neglected to tell me to come with a full bladder, she couldn't see much with the abdominal ultrasound and opted to do transvaginal instead. Next time I will know! :thumbup:


----------



## Twinmum87

Cute scan blinker! I want an early scan. :(

Hopefully the MW will have my 12 week scan appointment info when I go back to have bloods drawn tomorrow.


----------



## laurac1988

Dreadful headaches the last couple of days. Anyone have any remedies??had paracetamol. Tried a nap. Eaten, had water


----------



## justplay91

Laurac1988, I find using cold packs can help with headaches. I sure do miss ibuprofen!

I have my dating scan tomorrow. I had a quick one two weeks ago when I was 7+2 and we saw a little bean with a heartbeat. I'm still really nervous, in part because it seems like I haven't had as strong of symptoms the last couple days but I think they started fading around 9 weeks with my son, too. Gahhh. I'm nervous.


----------



## PocoHR

Hey Laura, that is a bummer about your headache, I had a doozie last week too. I found wrapping my head in a bandage actually kind of helped, the pressure was nice. Hope it passed for you soon!


----------



## wrightywales

This thread moves fast

Welcome and congrats to anyone new :)

IssacRalph - sending lots of positive thoughts your way

blinker - lovely scan picture

Good luck to anyone having scans this week. Hope everying is going ok and look forward to seeing picture

I had some blood when wiping on friday but stopped by friday evening. Midwife was unable to get in for a scan and due to the bank holiday weekend couldn't get me in until tomorrow at 12.30pm hoping everything is ok with little snowflake doubt i will sleep tonight


----------



## Kallie3000

too tired. can't post. 

*sigh*!


----------



## jessilou

So nervous I have my early scan tomorrow afternoon I will be 7 weeks and 6 days.

I am getting DH to come along with me as I am so nervous !!!
Hoping to see a good heart beat!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Good luck with everyone that are having scans this week xx


----------



## laurac1988

Jessilou so you'll be eight weeks?

Good luck to all of those getting scans today


----------



## kneeswrites

Ugh. Jealous of you guys with scans! My insurance still hasn't come in. I just want to know that there's definitely a baby in there, yknow? It's so hard to comprehend until you see it. I haven't had any spotting or anything which after my last pregnancy I am relieved about. Although that little part of me is like "You had bleeding and a healthy baby last time, what if for you no bleeding means something bad?!" :dohh:


Good luck to everyone with scans! Healthy beans to all of you!


----------



## jessilou

laurac1988 said:


> Jessilou so you'll be eight weeks?
> 
> Good luck to all of those getting scans today

Oops, I mean 7 weeks and 6 days !


----------



## jessilou

kneeswrites said:


> Ugh. Jealous of you guys with scans! My insurance still hasn't come in. I just want to know that there's definitely a baby in there, yknow? It's so hard to comprehend until you see it. I haven't had any spotting or anything which after my last pregnancy I am relieved about. Although that little part of me is like "You had bleeding and a healthy baby last time, what if for you no bleeding means something bad?!" :dohh:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone with scans! Healthy beans to all of you!

I wasn't going to get one, but due to my working situation I have to tell my boss at 9 or 10 weeks as there are things that I shouldn't be doing while pregnant. But I am pretty anxious about it all so I want to make sure things are on track before I tell her. It will be prob expensive maybe $200 as it probably won't be covered by medicare ,but doctor is still trying to get it bulk billed for me . I think it will be worth the money , if it means I am less stressed!


----------



## stacey&bump

Good luck to everyone getting there scans ! It is Reli nerve racking , before I had mine I was filling my head with all sorts of stuff but now I feel a lot calmer . Once u all see that wee heart beating you can relax a bit :) good luck everyone :) jealous !


----------



## kneeswrites

Really irritated right now.. Still feeling "flutters" so was doing some googling on how much babies move early on (I know it really can't be the baby, most likely is phantom kicks/flutters unless I am further along than I thought) but through this research found tons of women saying they felt baby at 10/11/12 weeks, followed by tons more women shutting them down and making them feel stupid or like they don't know their own bodies. I don't care what anyone says, I felt my daughter at 11 weeks and had it proved. It wasn't strong or anything, just the faintest fluttering and bubbly feelings, but it was real and I saw it with my own eyes on the ultrasound. So if you ladies think you feel your baby at 10+ weeks and someone is trying to shut you down, ignore them because they suck. People love to use their own experiences to invalidate others.


----------



## stacey&bump

Knees You know your own body and know what your feeling within it and that's all that matters . Let people say what they want ! Your so lucky I'd love to be able to feel something that early on :(

Just got my first official scan through the post :) delighted ! 4th of June so not too far away ! Hopefully it flies in cannot wait to see my little one again :) and can't wait to tell our girl !


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi I made a new ticker on the site lily pie but when I tried to upload it it said too many characters but haven't a clue how to shorten it or anything ? Anyone know it what sites do u use ? Am I uploading it in the right place , profile and edit signature ?


----------



## jumpingo

stacey&#8782 said:


> Hi I made a new ticker on the site lily pie but when I tried to upload it it said too many characters but haven't a clue how to shorten it or anything ? Anyone know it what sites do u use ? Am I uploading it in the right place , profile and edit signature ?

the ticker itself probably can't be shortened. i'm guessing you'll have to shorten the text you already have in your signature to make room for the ticker.:shrug:


----------



## kneeswrites

stacey&#8782 said:


> Knees You know your own body and know what your feeling within it and that's all that matters . Let people say what they want ! Your so lucky I'd love to be able to feel something that early on :(
> 
> Just got my first official scan through the post :) delighted ! 4th of June so not too far away ! Hopefully it flies in cannot wait to see my little one again :) and can't wait to tell our girl !


Haha I know I felt her so once I had it confirmed I was fine, but I hate seeing other women feel stupid or be put down just because other people think they are experts. It makes me sad :nope:


Congrats on your scan date!


----------



## Ameli

Stacey, pick the ticker for BB code.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Scan didn't go well still just a yolk sac after 7 days no embryo to be seen! Been told and I know it's non viable after this length of time. Another scan next week before MVA procedure then closure. Another angel baby to my collection. Thanks for all the well wishes. Wishing you all wonderful pregnancies. Take care will be off here now xx


----------



## laurac1988

oh hun. I'm so sorry. Sending hugs xxxx


----------



## Ameli

I'm so sorry isaacralph!! :hugs: <3


----------



## K8te

Hi ladies.

Can I join? Based on LMP my EDD is the 23/12 

This will be our 2nd, DS has just gone 4 so he will be at school full time before this one arrives.

My first midwife appointment isn't until next week, hoping I can call and book my dating scan after :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## TeddysGirl

So sorry IsaacRalph. Hugs xx

Congrats K8te !


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'm off sick from work today :( so full of snot and get feverish if I move around...I miss cold and flu medication. Just keeping fluids up and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Twinmum87

Got first scan app thru for 8th June.


----------



## indhira2

So sorry for your loss IsaacRalph :( I'm here if you need to talk or anything.

2ndtime_I am with you! I'm in the beginning stages of a cold and wish I could take something for these sniffles -.-

Twin_So glad you got your scan appointment!


----------



## Pearlie

So sorry Isaacralph, sending lots of baby dust for the future x


----------



## K8te

So sorry issacralph!

Fab news on the scan twin!

So exciting to have a date to countdown to

X


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear IsaacRalph. :hugs:


----------



## kneeswrites

welcome K8te!

sooo sorry IsaacRalph :cry: :hugs::hugs: that just sucks so much.


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry, IsaacRalph :cry::hugs:


----------



## mysteriouseye

My heart goes out to you IssacRalph I hope you are back in here soon xx


----------



## joeliza24

Sorry for your loss IsaacRalph :(


----------



## TeddysGirl

Dear Hormones,

I was hysterically laugh-crying at a joke....why did you make me then start hysterically upset-cry over nothing ?

Sincerely,

My make-up is all over my face and neck now.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: isaacralph

Welcome k8! Was there another new person recently? I feel like I missed someone...


----------



## PocoHR

So so sorry IsaacRalph :hugs:


----------



## Twinmum87

Yes k8te, it does make the wait so much more exciting rather than frustraitingly impatient once you get a set date to look ahead too! Its a few days after the kids birthday too so very exciting start to the month!


----------



## K8te

Oh that's so lovely that it's so close to the kids birthdays, it will soon come round with that to keep you busy.

I think mind will end up being the 2nd week in June, I have a wedding a week on Saturday to prepare for, then we go on holiday for a few weeks so it should keep me occupied until the 12 week mark!
X


----------



## laurac1988

I reckon mine will be third week of June 
Annoying as my OHs birthday party is 13th June and would have liked a scan pic to show that isn't the 7+5 one. I'm assuming the 12 week one will look more like a baby than a blob. Thinking the 7+5 one will be a blob


----------



## K8te

Aw that would have been lovely. 

I'm hoping my scan will be before Father's Day on the 21st so we can surprise everyone with the announcement then

X


----------



## laurac1988

We're still announcing at her party though, providing all is well at 7+5 scan


----------



## K8te

How are you announcing it?

X


----------



## laurac1988

Not sure yet. Still have to come up with that plan


----------



## TeddysGirl

How about getting a top that says "bun in the oven" and wearing it until someone figures it out lol


----------



## blinker86

We are announcing to family this weekend with our blob photo. I worked hard to come up with different ideas and am really looking forward to seeing their reactions!


----------



## K8te

Oh I like that idea Teddy!

I'm debating between getting sticker for a bottle of wine made with the scan photo or getting my LO a tshirt that says 'I'm going to be a big brother' and see how long it takes people to notice

X


----------



## nessaw

So sorry issacralph.x


----------



## laurac1988

TeddysGirl said:


> How about getting a top that says "bun in the oven" and wearing it until someone figures it out lol

Nah that's not for me. I have a dress


----------



## Twinmum87

Ohhh K8te, where are you off to on holiday?

Laura, Maybe some form or pregnancy/baby related jewellery? Like you can buy necklaces that say due in December or a charm bracelet with baby rattles and bottle charms on.


----------



## Twinmum87

Nausea is supposed to peak by 9 weeks right? I have been SO lucky that I have only been physically sick twice so far and I have days where the nausea is really mild so I get a break from it. Just these past few nights I have been so nauseous when I wake up to pee I really struggle to get back to sleep and usually I have been getting the stronger waves where I feel on the verge of vomiting before 2 pm then it really eases off but now I am getting them all thru the day and night. I am 7+6 by LMP but am sure I ovulated early and am a bit further along. Cannot wait to get an official due date! Currently my EDD is my aunts birthday but I doubt it will stay that way.


----------



## K8te

Aw the nausea is terrible isn't it. I've had a rough day today but I'm not usually too bad, but today is the worst by far. I'm lucky that I haven't been sick but if I get too hungry I feel terrible.

We are going to Morocco, I really can't wait!

Oh those necklaces and charms sound lovely 
X


----------



## PocoHR

I"m the same K8te, if I get too hungry, its really bad. I'm also sort of just turned off by food in general, but I'm getting closer to 9 weeks now, and I do think its improving. When I feel better, I really feel better. 

Where will you go in Morocco? I love Morocco! We went to Marrakesh a few years ago, and I had the best time, hope you'll enjoy it!!


----------



## K8te

I'm the same poco! I really don't fancy food in general so I'm trying to find anything I can muster some enthusiasm for!

We are going to Agadir! It's a little more touristy but will be a lot better with our little one.

X


----------



## laurac1988

ooooooh charms might be cute. Or keyrings...
I was considering getting cards printed with a lime on the front, then inside a scan pic and "your grandbaby/neice or nephew/great grandbabe etc etc" is the size of a Lime!"


----------



## Willow82

We announced it to OH's parents at the weekend. OH handed the scan pic over whilst saying 'here's a picture of your grandchild'. His mum was really confused at first and asked when the scan pic was done thinking that it was of DS. The penny dropped when OH replied that it had been done the day before and then she got really excited. :)


----------



## K8te

Aw that's really sweet Willow, I have a feeling I would get the same response from my parents either that or they will say they already knew!

X


----------



## Lee37

IsaacRalph said:


> Scan didn't go well still just a yolk sac after 7 days no embryo to be seen! Been told and I know it's non viable after this length of time. Another scan next week before MVA procedure then closure. Another angel baby to my collection. Thanks for all the well wishes. Wishing you all wonderful pregnancies. Take care will be off here now xx

So sorry to hear IsaacRalph :hugs:


----------



## Lee37

Told my Mom the good news today.. couldn't wait until Mothers Day. Wished it could've been in person but since we live so far apart, I emailed her a card saying Happy GrandMothers Day Love Baby - Due Dec 2015, Then had her open the email while I was on the phone. She was so surprised and very happy too! :flower:


----------



## justplay91

IsaacRalph, I'm so sorry. I sincerely hope you are okay, and can't wait to see you back in 1st tri when you are ready. :hugs:


----------



## justplay91

I had my dating scan today. Baby measured perfectly, and for the second time (first was 2 weeks ago at my early scan) measured 3 days ahead, so my due date is now December 4th, if you don't mind changing it.


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats hun


----------



## wrightywales

So sorry IssacRalph hugs :( xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Scan went ok today but they were super quick getting me in and out they said i was 6+4 instead of the 7+2 Im meant to be. We seen its flickering heart just wish they didn't rush it
 



Attached Files:







20150505_141021.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twinmum87

Lee37 said:


> Told my Mom the good news today.. couldn't wait until Mothers Day. Wished it could've been in person but since we live so far apart, I emailed her a card saying Happy GrandMothers Day Love Baby - Due Dec 2015, Then had her open the email while I was on the phone. She was so surprised and very happy too! :flower:

That is so adorable!


----------



## luna_19

Oh man I wish the 9 weeks thing was true for me, last time I didn't start to feel better until around 15 weeks!


----------



## justplay91

wrightywales said:


> Scan went ok today but they were super quick getting me in and out they said i was 6+4 instead of the 7+2 Im meant to be. We seen its flickering heart just wish they didn't rush it

Sorry to hear they weren't very thorough with your scan. It's fantastic that you saw a heartbeat, though! I wouldn't worry too much about dates. That early, just a small difference in the way they measure can change the dates quite a bit. My son measured 5+5 when he was really 6+3. Still, it's unfortunate that they didn't give you more time to see your little one on screen!


----------



## mummy2o

wrightywales said:


> Scan went ok today but they were super quick getting me in and out they said i was 6+4 instead of the 7+2 Im meant to be. We seen its flickering heart just wish they didn't rush it

My daughter was always measuring small. At her 6 weeks scan she was 5, at her 9 week scan she was 8+2 at her 36 week scan she was 32 weeks! She happened to just be a small baby of 5lbs 15oz. She now weighs a ton!


----------



## Willow82

wrightywales said:


> Scan went ok today but they were super quick getting me in and out they said i was 6+4 instead of the 7+2 Im meant to be. We seen its flickering heart just wish they didn't rush it

My DS measured about 5 days behind when I had an early scan and was still measuring behind when I had my dating scan. He arrived about 5 days early though so he caught up in the end!


----------



## kneeswrites

My daughter measured behind by over a week until about 14 weeks, still ended up with the same due date and all was well. I don't think it really matters that much this early on so long as there's a good heartbeat.

Been cramping on and off today, really nervous :nope:


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sure it's just your body changing hun. Worry not xxx

MS kicked inf or me today. I feel absolutely shocking


----------



## stacey&bump

Isaacralph I am so sorry for your loss , sending big hugs your way :( 

Hi to all the newbies :) & I'm loving the new scan pics and everyone getting there scan dates :) xx


----------



## ElmaWG

I've been on a work trip for the last 4 days, seems like I've missed a lot. My condolences to IsaacRalph, and congrats to the new ladies who have joined us. And it's very exciting so many of us are getting our scans, or already have.

I was worried I was going to be nauseous for this whole trip, but the first two days I actually felt pretty good. Kind of made me think that I was done with the morning sickness at 10 weeks! But the last two days it's definitely been back. But my energy levels are definitely up, so that's a plus. I think I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, which is, of course, second trimester. :happydance:


----------



## Twinmum87

That's great you are starting to feel better Elma! Hopefully a nice, enjoyable and smooth pregnancy. :)


----------



## jessilou

I am sooo sorry IsaacRalph :cry::cry:


----------



## jessilou

Had my scan today. Sonographer said dates were pretty much right on, maybe out by 1 day ? Was amazing to see the flickering heart rate. Think she said it was around 170 bpm, and that everything was looking as it should.


----------



## Twinmum87

Aww thats fantastic Jessilou! :)


----------



## Ameli

Meant to post the other day, but I had a scan last Friday at 7 + 2 and baby had a HB of 154. All seems to be ok at this point. Big relief to see and made it seem more real.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1430927771194.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## laurac1988

Yay awesome scan! I wish mine would hurry up and get here


----------



## LillyTame

Awww, look at your little jelly bean snowflake! :cloud9:


----------



## K8te

Aw what a lovely scan photo

X


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> I've been on a work trip for the last 4 days, seems like I've missed a lot. My condolences to IsaacRalph, and congrats to the new ladies who have joined us. And it's very exciting so many of us are getting our scans, or already have.
> 
> I was worried I was going to be nauseous for this whole trip, but the first two days I actually felt pretty good. Kind of made me think that I was done with the morning sickness at 10 weeks! But the last two days it's definitely been back. But my energy levels are definitely up, so that's a plus. I think I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, which is, of course, second trimester. :happydance:

Aww.... I just dint realize its just two more weeks to second trimster..:thumbup:

Nice to know that you had a good trip and back with good energy levels...I feel tired after the flu...have a chesty cough,.. still thankful I don't have MS yet


----------



## Indian Maa

Ameli, that's a cute scan... 

I am so dumb, never asked for a picture... my reports come online and I cant see a picture in there... :(


----------



## stacey&bump

Jessielou & ameli - glad alls well with ur wee baby's and u were happy with ur scans :) it really makes it seem more real & for the rest hopefully ur scans fly in :) 

Are there many of you that's going to find out the sex ? When will you start buying things in :)


----------



## K8te

We will definitely be finding out the sex. I have a lot of brand new things from my first that I'd like to know if I need or not. Plus I don't think I would feel prepared if I didn't know.

I don't really need much just blue or pink things really as well as a new steriliser and a tommee tippee perfect prep machine :thumbup:

What about you Stacey?

X


----------



## Twinmum87

We are not finding out. Last time I was absolutely desperate to know but this time I feel really relaxed about it. Already bought a load of stuff lol.


----------



## K8te

Ooh what have you bought?

I'm trying to be good and wait until 12 weeks at least. Then I think I'll just end up getting the big bits, or telling grandparents what we need and waiting until we find out the sex for other little bits. 

To say we have a lot from when we had our LO there still seems to be a lot of things we need

X


----------



## Twinmum87

Got a mix of newborn and 0-3 months sleep suits and vests, cardigan, snow suit, play gym, bouncer, moses basket, breast pump, couple toys, hats, mits, bibs, changing mat .... think thats it! haha! Most of it was in sales 25-50% off.


----------



## K8te

Oh wow you have been busy. Although I don't blame you while there is a sale on.

You have just reminded me to put 'tiny baby' sleep suits on my list. My first weighed 6lb when he was born so he didn't fit into much so I'm getting at least one pack this time to be prepared.


----------



## Leann83

I really don't know whether to find out. I was adamant that we were finding out but the last few days I'm thinking a little about staying team yellow. But with it being a December baby I don't fancy traipsing around in Christmas shopping madness with a newborn picking up boy/girl stuff afterwards... And I'm thinking it would be nice to bring our little boy to the gender scan so he can see the baby and find out if he's getting a brother or sister. Decisions! :haha:

Haven't bought a thing yet! We didn't find out what our DS was so we have neutral bouncer/swing/Moses basket etc. that we can reuse regardless so mostly just clothes and bottles we'll need!


----------



## Twinmum87

K8te said:


> Oh wow you have been busy. Although I don't blame you while there is a sale on.
> 
> You have just reminded me to put 'tiny baby' sleep suits on my list. My first weighed 6lb when he was born so he didn't fit into much so I'm getting at least one pack this time to be prepared.

Yeah I am jount going to wait and see what happens. Not a big deal to send OH to tesco's whilst baby is wrapped in a blanket! Last time I bought from 6lb and up but they were just over 4lb so waited until they were about to be discharged from hospital then nipped out to get the right size clothes.


----------



## jumpingo

we are staying team yellow!:yellow: i want my husband to know first and tell me, "it's a ___!!" also we will likely dress our kid pretty neutral, if not on the tomboyish side. my husband and i wear jeans, and mostly plain/nonpatterned shirts. black, gray, white, navy and converse sneakers (we got married in my parents' backyard in converse:haha:), so i imagine baby will be a mini version of that and if it's a girl, we'll just stick a little bow on her head.:haha:

also, can i have my due date changed on the front page? i had my 10-14 week appointment today and baby was measuring ahead of LMP dates and i'm 10w1d, so the doctor said my due date is Dec 2nd.:thumbup:

baby was good and heart rate was about 160.:mrgreen: still looked like a little gummy bear, but could see the heart flickering. huge sigh of relief and trying to be optimistic that this is indeed my rainbow:baby:<3

eta: on the buying conversation...we have a crib (we bought it before i even got pregnant the first time:shy: because it was SUCH a good deal at the store for 75% off!) and we just bought a car seat and jogging stroller a couple weeks ago. i also have an ergo carrier. then last week the thrift store on base was having a $10/bag sale, so i skimmed the baby section and threw a bunch of stuff in my bag. a couple pairs of cotton pants, a handful of footed sleepers, a couple onesies, and then there were some new (still in the package!) things: a set of bibs, a set of baby mitts and a set of 2 sleepers. and there was a maternity 3/4 length shirt with the tags still on and ALL that fit in my bag so i got it all for $10!


----------



## ElmaWG

Jumpingo, that's the kind of thrift store haul I dream about! I LOVE thrift stores and garage sales, especially for buying baby stuff. I'm sure I saved hundreds of dollars when pregnant with DS by hitting the garage sales. 

I haven't bought a thing yet, didn't want to jinx anything, but now that I've seen babe on scan, I may start. I'd like to stay team yellow, but DH insists we find out....so, we'll see.

IndianMaa, I hope you're fully recovered from the flu soon!


----------



## jumpingo

i just happened to be volunteering that day and couldn't believe how much good stuff was there.:shock: it's all practically brand new since they only wear stuff for a couple months before growing out of it. i will be LIVING in the thrift store baby section once baby arrives!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Indian Maa

I was thinking it's only me whos doing it. I spend atleast an hour a day checking baby stuff online...did not buy anything though.But you all are much ahead &#55357;&#56832; 

US friends, can you please suggest some good prenatal vitamins brand? The country earlier I lived in had prenatal as prescriptions and hence I never missed on it. Right now I am taking only folic acid. What time is best for starting others? 12 weeks?


----------



## stacey&bump

I found out with my little girl and it was lovely to have everything prepared and all my pink in but I was a bit disappointed with not having a surprise so this time we're going to leave it , we'll find out on the big day :) twinmum I was the same last time couldn't wait to find out but this times different.

Haven't bought anything yet but I can't wait to ! I've been up looking at babygros and prams ! Just can't wait to get wee things in feeling super super excited !!


----------



## mysteriouseye

I have clothes already for girls so if this is a girl I don&#8217;t really need anything&#8230; but we are hoping for a boy =P so hopefully I do get to go out shopping =P xx


----------



## kneeswrites

Ughhhhh I'm really stressed out. After the cramping I decided to reassure myself with a test but the line was a tiny bit lighter than normal. I got two tests so I decided to take another one this morning with fmu and it's even lighter. They're still dark so I know I sound crazy but it's really worrying me. The only thing is I feel like I remember when I was about 8 weeks with my daughter I had lighter lines, which caused me to assume I was mcing and so I didn't test for a while, only to have even darker lines a week or two later. But I'm still terrified. I've also felt really undeserving because it was a totally unexpected baby conceived after having sex literally one time and even though my daughter took 3 years I just don't feel deserving of a surprise like that? Also I was conflicted at first so I feel like I jinxed it...idk. I know I'm sounding crazy but I guess first tri does that to people. I just started getting excited and accustomed to the idea of two children and now I don't wanna give it up... Especially since we wouldn't be ttc again if I mc. 

:( 

Top test was the darkest one, a couple weeks ago. Second test was yesterday afternoon, and bottom test was this morning :nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Me and oh's mum have already picked a travel system and as soon as we do the first scan she's buying it for me :) planning on getting a carrier to as oh wants one. Still got ds cot bed the main pretty birth spend is going to be cloth nappies! Any recommendations? Being having a good browse and there's so much out there! :$


----------



## Ameli

Knees, I don't think the tests mean much at this point for you and that could be the hook effect. I know you are looking for something to reassure you though. The cramps sound like they may be normal too. :hugs: When is your next appointment?


----------



## kneeswrites

I don't know because I still don't have my insurance :nope: with my daughter it didn't come until I was 20 weeks but I had bleeding so I was at the ER a lot which meant I got plenty of scans and care. But I don't have any bleeding so no reason to go to the ER so I'm just kind of in limbo? :nope: there's a part of me that wants to go for the cramps and maybe say I'm spotting just so I can get prenatal care but I won't do that because I know it's totally horrible to even think about. Blah. I wish we had been in a better place financially for this. I'm thinking about calling my last doctor to see if they will see me while I wait for insurance.

I did some googling about the tests and I feel a little better. It's apparently really common. I think we're telling my mom on Sunday for Mother's Day. Got a huge card and stuck some baby clothes in it and a baby on board car sign. And wrote "Surprise!" Lmao. We're going with the "Lets pretend like it's good and maybe they'll believe it" plan for revealing.


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: First trimester is full of worry but I do think things sound like they're likely ok for you. While you're waiting to see someone, just make sure you're taking a prenatal. I think we're telling some family this Sunday too. :)


----------



## kneeswrites

Yeah been taking my vitamins and I got my first rhogam shot at the ER when I went a few weeks ago, so I feel good about that. 

Speaking of vitamins, I saw that Indian maa asked about brands... Tbh I didn't know that there was a difference, I just got Walmart grand, I compared the ingredients and it was the same as another brand name one so I thought it would be okay! I had a million different kinds last time so I can't really recommend one.


----------



## Ameli

I'm not sure about all of the differences in prenatals either. I take Rainbow prenatals right now.


----------



## Pearlie

I had cloth nappies for my daughter but I don't think I'll bother this time as I'll be going back to work and I don't think the childminder would want to do it.. So seems a waste. If I had kept them all I could reuse them! 

What prams do you all want? I really am going to try for a bugaboo, mother are do payment plans so I'm crossing my fingers I can save half then pay up half!!


----------



## kneeswrites

Omg guys I'm sure you're all wiser than me but DONT test this late lmao! I got two more cheap tests because I wanted to try the thing where you dilute your pee, the theory is the hcg is too high for the test to be accurate sometimes. Well, I took one with a hold of an hour or two, and then diluted it and took the other. First one was darker than this mornings fmu test (probably due to shorter hold) and the diluted one was darker than control line! I guess the hook effect is real!! Feel sooo much better now!

Also, do you guys have Once Upon a Child's where you live? I used to work at one and now that's the only place pretty much I go for baby/kids stuff. Cheap clothes, crazy cheap furniture/swings/bouncers. They had a beautiful crib for $90 once. You just have to wait for the deals. And there's a company policy to not accept old equipment or recalled anything.


----------



## Indian Maa

Thanks Ameli and knees for saying something about pre-natals... I think I am too late to start them...will get them this evening, as you say whatever I come across. 

Knees, nice to know that you are done with testing... I know its tough not to have an appointment / scan until now, especially when you are not sure of your dates...but you never had any spotting .. and cramping is normal ... I cramp everyday for a few hours and I get worried as well... I understand...my thoughts are with you...do you think you can get a private scan in the mean time? (i don't know how easy it is for you but could be much cheaper than seeing a doctor - possibly doctor will order a scan if you aren't sure of dates). There could be many cheaper local ones at your place...


----------



## Twinmum87

We are going for bambino mio 2 piece nappies. Only looked at a few brands or I would just end up getting confused and these ones look nice and good value and great reviews. 

We are going to get the Cossatto Supa Cuddle Monster pram.


----------



## laurac1988

Totally lost my symptoms this morning. Really freaked me out. They're back now, thank goodness. Doesn't mean I didn't have a total freak out though...


----------



## LadybugWest

Hello ladies. Hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm pregnant with #1! Had a scan May 6 and little one measures 7 weeks 5 days. Hubs and I are super excited. Little one is due December 18 tentatively. I have an official dating scan on the 13th. Feeling pretty good so far a little nausea lots of exhaustion and thirst but super happy. Happy and healthy nine months to all!


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome xxx


----------



## Pearlie

Welcome! 

I can't remember what foods we can't have? Also how many cups of tea a day is allowed??


----------



## Twinmum87

Perlie, not sure if you are US or UK but either way, loads on info here: 
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx

Congrats Ladybug!

Laura, it does freak you out doesn't it! I had a few days where my only symptom was exhaustion and a few where the nausea was back but really mild .... boy am I paying for it now! These past 4 days have been the worst yet!


----------



## K8te

I still have my pram system from LO, which is a silver cross linear just not the freeway one it's the sleepover. I love it so much so won't be getting a different one until I need a smaller pushchair. Then I would love a silver cross again :blush:

My symptoms come and go Laura! I prefer it when they are noticeable lol

X


----------



## kneeswrites

Omg Laura I had a moment like that this morning too. I woke up with bad lower back pain and my boobs didn't hurt like at all and I was actually hungry for the first time in weeks. A few hours later it was all back to normal :dohh: I wish we could just fast forward through first tri and not experience the damn stress of obsessing over every symptom and lack of symptoms. It's seriously the worst. 

In terms of cloth diapers, my absolute favorite brand isn't made anymore :cry: it's the cocalo perfect bum. We got them at Babies r Us. They have a Velcro closure and a plastic pouch inside for the insert. It's super awesome because you can reuse it a few times before washing if it's just pee, making them incredibly convenient. We got through Keebs first few months of life with literally four diapers. And we just cut up prefolds as inserts. It was GREAT. 

Unfortunately they weren't one size and we couldn't afford bigger diapers once she outgrew them so she was in disposables for quite a while, but we recently were able to buy a whole new collection. Turns out it was good timing Lolol. We got giapers and grovia this time. The grovia are amazing but quite expensive and they have brand-specific inserts which sucks, though the inserts are pretty fantastic. I do highly recommend them. They are adorable and they fit so nicely. 

The gdiapers are pretty good too, I hate that the outside is cloth because you basically have to wash every time they're dirty or wet. But I love to double stuff them and use them for nighttime,almost never leaks! 

We also have one Charlie banana and a bunch of similar pocket diapers, really not a huge fan of pocket diapers but they're good to have around since they're cheaper. My friend also sent me a sunbaby pocket diaper when I was preggo with Keebs, I love it! 

This time around probably gonna order a couple more grovias, a bunch of gdiapers and a bunch of sunbabies. Plus some random cheap inserts. Will also check eBay/Amazon for more cocalos, I love those things.

Sorry I'm kind of a cloth diaper fanatic :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

We use g diapers with lo but he us going to outgrow soon so I'm probably going to get a bunch of Alva's for him and baby since they are one size.

I. Take Sisu prenatals because they have capsules that are gelatin free :thumbup:

Oh and.I think.I'm going to try to find a used city select double since it is nice and small and can be converted back to a single. I:m not a big stroller fan but Devyn prefers to ride.rather than be carried now :cry: and it is handy to be able.to pop the car seat in the stroller when baby is sleeping rather than waking them to put in the sling


----------



## stacey&bump

Congrats ladybug & welcome aboard :):)


----------



## jumpingo

first of all, STEP AWAY FROM THE TESTS LADIES!!!!:yellowcard:[-X they will only drive you crazy!:wacko::nope:



Indian Maa, i can't help on the "what brand is best" issue, but my doctor told me that taking a prenatal from before you are even pregnant is great and gives the most benefit. but really, baby will take what s/he needs from you regardless, so it's not the end of the world if you miss or don't take all the time, etc. it's more of a "let's give baby all the help we can!" kind of thing. so, in that sense, it's never too late to start helping baby!:thumbup:


pearlie, i've most commonly read no deli meat (unless you heat it to safe temperatures) and no unpasteurized or soft cheeses. and the obvious, no alcohol or tobacco. i don't eat seafood, so there may be fish/mercury restrictions, but i never paid attention.:dohh: otherwise, i don't really think there's a whole lot, but some people who are big on organic food or other health nuts (said with love:winkwink:) might have more no-nos? i've also read up to 200mg of caffeine a day is considered safe. that's about one cup of coffee. so anyone struggling to give up their morning coffee, savor that one cup!:haha: i would just check labels and see how much caffeine is in your tea:thumbup: or try to find decaf versions that you like?


knees, i'm hoping to cloth diaper, so when it gets closer to buying some, i might pick your brain!:blush: there are just so many brands and types out there!:wacko: one of my good friends cloth diapers, so i'm kind of hoping i can borrow a couple different ones before buying a significant number of any one brand (only to find out it's not a good fit or style or whatever!:dohh:) for some trial runs once baby's here.:thumbup:


----------



## Eclaire

For cloth diapers I swear by Blueberry. The ones I use are an all in one and they are amazing! They have a nice fit around the legs and leak much less than the other ones I have tried. I had 7 newborn, which had me washing daily. When my dd outgrew those I got 15 of the one size. I am supplementing with some lower quality cloth diapers so I don't have to wash eod. She is 20 months and could easily wear them for another year before she outgrows them. The only down side is they are expensive. Register for them on Amazon and hope people buy them for you.

As for the Velcro closure I am not a huge fan. After some regular washing they don't latch as well and they get caught on other diapers/liners in the wash. The snaps take more effort, but hold up better through regular washing.

Just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Indian Maa

Thanks to Luna and Jumpingo too for saying something on prenatals.... I already got some brand called nature made multi prenatals... the calcium in it is just 25% only... checked many brands and all had only this much or less.. I don't drink much milk.. doesn't like greens much too... may be I have to have more to cover the calcium requirements...


----------



## Indian Maa

Pearlie, more or less what jumpingo said... 

This is the list I got from my doctors office - Alcohol, caffeine, raw uncooked meats/ fish/ poultry/ eggs, soft scrambled eggs, deli meat, hot dogs, fish high in mercury (shark, swordfish, king mackerel, tilefish), refrigerated pates/ meat spreads/smoked seafood, raw and unpasteurized cheese, raw sprouts, herbal products like pills and teas, sugar substitutes (unless prescribed)...fish intake should be limited to 12 oz a week

On caffeine - they said max 2 cups of coffee a day... not sure of tea... I guess tea is much lighter compared to coffee, another cup shouldn't harm... best is to avoid altogether whenever possible. (I drink a few cups of very light tea - had flu and cough; just couldn't manage without it)


----------



## luna_19

I don't eat dairy at all but eat plenty of other foods with calcium so I don't worry about it :)


----------



## Indian Maa

luna_19 said:


> I don't eat dairy at all but eat plenty of other foods with calcium so I don't worry about it :)

I have to literally try now... I eat spinach occasionally..No cheese tofu yogurt etc...just 1/4th cup of milk a day... What else has calcium.., I don't even know.


----------



## stacey&bump

I was taking pregnacare all through pregnancy vitamins then my midwife prescribed me high strength folic acid so I've just been taking them the last 3 weeks ,
Don't know if I should
Be taking any extra :( ?


----------



## Twinmum87

Taking extra folic acid is perfectly safe, it is one of those vitamins that our body can easily get rid of the excess so it cannot do any harm. :)

Last time I took pregnancare but got seven seas this time. Doesn't make any difference thou, they all have the same stuff in!


----------



## TeddysGirl

You girls are all discussing what you can't eat and I'm sitting here trying to figure out what I can eat without being sick lol almost midday and only had an apple and a packet of hula hoops all day !


----------



## jumpingo

TeddysGirl said:


> You girls are all discussing what you can't eat and I'm sitting here trying to figure out what I can eat without being sick lol almost midday and only had an apple and a packet of hula hoops all day !

oh no no, weeks 4-9 i was MISERABLE and couldn't find anything that sounded good and force fed myself through most days.:nope: the last week or so i have finally felt human again, but i still have a limited menu of things that are kind of my go-tos. i don't even crave anything i'm not supposed to eat (even beer, which i used to love and have a few nights a week). i read somewhere that morning sickness is often thought to be nature's way of making sure you don't actually eat "bad" stuff.:shrug:


----------



## kneeswrites

Wait no herbal tea? Why :cry:

This list is so confusing. No deli meat or hot dogs? I usually don't eat meat but I've been craving it, it's horrible, but I've eaten a pound of salami and several hot dogs... When I actually want food I don't question it, I just eat it lol. I never would've guessed deli meat or hot dogs :dohh:


----------



## Pearlie

I'm sat eating a cheese and ham toastie... Is that kind of meat ok?? So confusing! Would never have guessed I've been pregnant before!?


----------



## LadybugWest

That was a bummer for me. I love hoagies and I love herbal tea. I guess I'll be eating my sandwiches toasted&#55357;&#56873;.


----------



## Twinmum87

Pearlie, all packaged cooked meats are fine. Things like salami are fine if you heat them up or freeze them for 4 days first but not eaten fresh.


----------



## PocoHR

I haven't been wanting meat at all, in any form, and I feel kind of bad because I know I ought to eat it, at least a little! The only thing that makes me feel ok is potatoes and blueberries. I LOVE potatoes, when I feel really sick they really help, but I'm afraid I'm going to be huge soon


----------



## jessilou

LadybugWest said:


> Hello ladies. Hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm pregnant with #1! Had a scan May 6 and little one measures 7 weeks 5 days. Hubs and I are super excited. Little one is due December 18 tentatively. I have an official dating scan on the 13th. Feeling pretty good so far a little nausea lots of exhaustion and thirst but super happy. Happy and healthy nine months to all!


Welcome xox :)


----------



## jessilou

I started my prenatal before we conceived, as they say the first few weeks are the most important. I believe it is the folic acid that is the most important though!

I have been bad my diet has gone down the drain the past two weeks as have been so sick . I have vomited up most things, but toast, ravioli, and potatoes or hot chips stay down ! Yet when I eat healthy it doesn't always stay down :( 

Oops I didn't realise you weren't allowed to eat hot dogs! I had one today and it was absolutely delicious and I kept it in my stomach :happydance:

I hear that fish is still very good for you and you should eat some, and eggs are fine as long as they are cooked all the way through.


----------



## laurac1988

You can eat hot dogs as long as they are cooked all the way through and served hot. Also, many herbal teas are fine but check before drinking them - I drink a lot of peppermint and spearmint. Of course everything in moderation. And yeah eggs as totally fine as long as cooked through - eggs are very good for you.
Most of the stuff on the "don't eat" list is there because of the risk of developing food poisoning, which is obviously more dangerous when pregnant


----------



## indhira2

Hello ladies! 

Had my 8 weeks scan yesterday, everything looks great and babe's measuring right on track with a heart of 160 bpm! It was actually hubby's first time hearing the heart since they didnt let him in with me when i was in the ER last time, so it was great to see his eyes light up at the sound of the baby's heart. the tech even let him record it :)

Finally starting to really get excited!! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Awesome news! Congratulations!

My scan is SO far away!


----------



## indhira2

Dont worry Laura it'll be here before you know it!!! :)
I felt like these 3 weeks were dragging by but lo and behold, the day finally arrived! Now to wait patiently for my June 2nd appointment for my 12 week scan -.- it never ends !!!! Lol


----------



## Pearlie

Indhira mines the 3rd :) eeeee!!


----------



## K8te

Aw that's lovely indhira! So nice they let you record it, I bet that's really nice to take away with you.

Oh not too long till your 12 week now then 

X


----------



## ElmaWG

Indhira, wonderful news!

I personally think herbal teas are fine, unless you're drinking like 10 cups a day (and probably still fine). Neither my doc in California nor my midwife here in ohio included any herbal teas on their no-no lists. During my last pregnancy I drank chamomile and a ginger tea mix that contains some licorice root. Maybe a cup every other day. This time I've had a cup of chamomile tea every night for the first month or so. Gone off it now cause I haven't been wanting it..... Anyway that's my opinion, but I can totally understand anyone who feels the need to completely avoid. :flower:


----------



## indhira2

Hubby and I played the recording right before we went to sleep last night :)
We were so on edge about this first appointment, it was quite a relief to see the baby is okay!

Pearlie- Cant wait for some more scan pictures!!! :)


----------



## luna_19

First tri you just eat what you can, I normally love veggies but can't touch them right now. In a few weeks it gets better then you can worry about eating properly :)

I don't even have a scan booked! But I do have my first midwife appointment on Monday yay


----------



## laurac1988

My first mw appointment is on Monday too  Then private scan on Saturday. Hoping so hard that we see a heartbeat


----------



## K8te

Oh how exciting having your private scan. I'm sure you should be able to see the heartbeat.

I have my mw appointment on Wednesday hoping I'll get a scan date at the end of the week. 

The first tri seems to take forever

X


----------



## laurac1988

Our scan will be one day after the gestation that we liost baby last time. Hoping with everything I have that all is ok in there


----------



## terripeachy

Please remove me. No good news today at my follow up ultrasound. Thank you and hope you all have wonderful pregnancies.


----------



## kneeswrites

laurac1988 said:


> Our scan will be one day after the gestation that we liost baby last time. Hoping with everything I have that all is ok in there

Don't kill me for saying this but I really think this is your sticky bean. It just has to be. Plus you haven't been spotting or bleeding, which seems like good odds. I've been doing some research on miscarriage and also bleeding in the first tri and apparently if you don't bleed at all you're three times less likely to miscarry. Also, light bleeding and spotting for 1-2 days or less isn't associated with higher mc risk which I thought was interesting. Which thankfully doesn't apply to us but I think it's a good fact to know. Anyway sorry for that tangent, I'm really sorry if I'm crossing some kind of line or being weird, I'm really socially inept. 

My cravings are really weird...I'm eating a lunch of chef Boyardee ravioli and cotton candy right now. I still have nausea but my food aversion seems to be lifting which is both exciting and worrisome (I hate and love feeling like crap, at least feeling crappy makes me feel pregnant). 

I heard from a free pregnancy clinic today, I may be able to get an ultrasound soon! At the latest it will be June 6th because that's their free clinic day :thumbup::happydance: so exciteddd

Congrats on your healthy bean indhira! :thumbup:



Edit: I am so so very sorry terripeachy. :'(


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry terri xxxx


Thanks for the reassurance Hun. Just praying all is ok. We're not out of the woods yet. It's hard to put my faith in this pregnancy when all we've known is loss, but it definitely feels more positive than last time


----------



## Ameli

Terri, so so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## K8te

So sorry terri xxx


----------



## LillyTame

terripeachy said:


> Please remove me. No good news today at my follow up ultrasound. Thank you and hope you all have wonderful pregnancies.

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## indhira2

So sorry for your loss terri :(


----------



## blinker86

So very sorry, terri.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: Terri


----------



## Willow82

So sorry for your loss terri :hugs:


----------



## Willow82

I got my scan date through today-May 27th although I've not really got excited about it yet mainly due to being uber depressed at the UK election results.

The letter says I have to see a consultant as I had a third degree tear last time. I assume that they want to make sure that I'm happy to have a natural delivery again or if not, to offer me a c-section. My midwife said that I am more likely to tear again but that most women don't tend to tear with subsequent pregnancies so I'm hoping to do it naturally again.

My nausea is continuing and I've progressed to actually throwing up now. Poor OH spent ages cooking a sausage casserole with mash and then I went and immediately spewed it all back up again :growlmad:


----------



## Twinmum87

Huge hugs Terri, so sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## K8te

Fingers crossed you can have a natural birth again Willow! 

I've heard the secnd time is supposed to be a little easier as your body 'remembers' what it's supposed to do. That's what I keep telling myself when I start getting nervous. A 22 hr labour, irregular contractions (between 1 and 3 minutes apart) and a bad 2nd degree tear with the first, I had forgotten about the aftermath and the little details. Now I remember I'm super anxious but I'm hoping my body decides to be nice to me this time.


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry for your loss Terri.


----------



## LadybugWest

So sorry for your loss Terri.

Laurac1988 I'm sure everything will be just fine.

I too am anxious about the birthing part of all this but I keep telling myself I have plenty of time to prepare.


----------



## Indian Maa

so very sorry about your loss terry :(

Pearlie, as Lurac and Elma said, I think herbal teas are fine, if done in moderation.. if you need to have more than a cup of tea a day, check all ingredients and its effect on pregnancy, if any... I make my own herbal tea at home...with bit of tea powder, freshly grated ginger, mint, honey, lemon etc... I cant stop tea all of a sudden...I used to have 6 cups of coffee a day, which I am replacing with very mild tea... 
I don't know why they say no to deli meat and hot dogs... never cared as I don't eat them... but I think serving once in while (fully freshly cooked) shouldn't harm.. I ate bacon a number of times when I had food aversions at my regular diet.. As luna said, in first trimester you eat what you can eat... I couldn't eat anything the whole day and in the evening I managed to have a subway sandwich with all those pickled items and olives.

Congrats Indira on your exciting scan. Lovely to have the heartbeat recorded. 

Knees, happy for you on getting your scan scheduled :)


----------



## Pearlie

I'm missing having toast and pate! 

I've been getting backache, but early for that isn't it?! 

I'll be having an elective c-section this time. Looking forward to it all being calm and controlled and me having a say in everything! And of course a date to meet baby!


----------



## stacey&bump

So sorry for ur loss terri :(

I haven't reli thought too much on the labour part but because I got it easy the last time I bet this time will be rough :( hope not though ! How's everyone feeling ! I'm good just so tired I've been falling asleep at ten every night , OH bes like are you sleeping AGAIN haha ! Is anyone thinking on names already , I haven't gave it much thought


----------



## Twinmum87

I have a couple names picked out but there is only 1 I am certain on, rest I am unsure. Still waiting for OH to some up with some suggestions before I tell him what I like.

I am just getting fed up of being constantly nauseous 24/7 and exhuasted all the time. Not fancying any food and having to force myself to eat things I don't want because I don't know what I do want but I need to eat. :/


----------



## K8te

I'm the same Twin. I could happily just not eat because there's nothing I want or fancy eating but I know I need to so I'm living off stir fry vegetables and fruit at the minute.

I have about 5 girls names and 3 boys names picked out. Last time I only had one name so it's a good job LO was a oh or I'd have been stumped.

You are doing better than me Stacey, I'm in bed by 9 at the latest every night. Still feel exhausted on a morning as well.


----------



## Willow82

I go to bed about 8 but mess around on the iPad until I feel too exhausted to do anything but sleep. I can usually make it until 9 but one night was 8.15!


----------



## jessilou

Here is my baby blob. Doesnt look like much !
 



Attached Files:







20150509_211351-1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## K8te

Aw such a cute little blob


----------



## laurac1988

Hey blob!


----------



## LadybugWest

Aww. Hi blob!


----------



## Kallie3000

Here is my 7 week scan and my 9 week scan. It went from being a tiny little blurp to a itty bitty gummy bear!

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p320/kallie3000/KALLIE3000%20April%2027%202015%20scan_zpsmeup8ljg.jpg

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p320/kallie3000/KALLIE%20DESRUISSEAUX%20-%20MAY%208%202015_0003_zpsnvxchuou.jpg


----------



## Kallie3000

jessilou said:


> Here is my baby blob. Doesnt look like much !

It is CRAZY how much they grow in a week or two! No wonder we are all so exhausted!!!


----------



## laurac1988

How exciting! My sca is exactly a week from now. Will be 7+5


----------



## K8te

I know I always think when people put 8/9 week scans how much it changes at the 12 week!


----------



## Twinmum87

Lovely scan Jessi! :)

Went to Toys R us today. Needed to get the kids birthday presents so nipped in baby section whilst we were there .... Spent £60 haha!

2 moses basket stands, room thermometer, sponges, milk storage bags, 2 bottles so when I express OH can do the odd feed, baby hair brushes, breast pads (sexy lol!) and some little squirty bath toys lol!


----------



## Lee37

Great scans ladies! Can't wait for mine on the 20th!

Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms-to-be! :flower:


----------



## Lee37

terripeachy said:


> Please remove me. No good news today at my follow up ultrasound. Thank you and hope you all have wonderful pregnancies.

Oh Terri, just saw your post..Im so sorry my friend!! :( I am keeping you in thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## PocoHR

So so sorry Terry :hugs:


I had a little bleed last night :( It only lasted for about 5 minutes, and then it just turned into brown spotting, but I'm worried. I had noticed increased brown spotting during the day yesterday, so I called the doctor and they brought me in and did a scan. She found baby's heartbeat and said everything looked ok, then about 5 hours later I had the bleed. I called the doctor again and she said considering I had been scanned earlier that day, I was probably ok and I should just rest, but I'm feeling really stressed about it. I am considering going in to the ER to get checked out. When I had the bleed I also passed a small clot (about the size of the tip of my finger), and I did have some cramping too. I just don't know what to do and I am sad :(


----------



## Twinmum87

Huge hugs PocoHR. Is it you that has the sac bleed thing? Hopefully it's just that and nothing bad, doesn't make it any less scary to see blood thou.


----------



## PocoHR

I do have a subchorionic hematoma, and its entirely possible that its just that, I just hate seeing blood. I can cope with spotting, but blood really sends me into a panic. I just want to see bubs to know he's ok!


----------



## jessilou

PocoHR said:


> I do have a subchorionic hematoma, and its entirely possible that its just that, I just hate seeing blood. I can cope with spotting, but blood really sends me into a panic. I just want to see bubs to know he's ok!

:( Hopefully its just the hematoma playing up again :hugs:


----------



## Indian Maa

Poco, ER is a good choice. It will all be fine. hugs!


----------



## LadybugWest

Poco, hope everything is okay with you. Sending positive thoughts and hugs. 

AFM I am trying to find more comfortable bras. I'm Bursting out of mine and am looking for some comfortable support. Any ideas?


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ah the joys of breast pads, there is so much cute stuff having babies but also so much unglamorous stuff. Not looking forward to post birth sanitary pads again ugh it's amazing what you can forget lol!


----------



## K8te

I think I fogot all of the unglamorous things when we decided to have another. Until last week where it all came flooding back to me and now I unfortunately remember everything and I'm dreading it. But the newborn at the end is totally worth the week of pain and discomfort after labour.

X


----------



## ElmaWG

K8te said:


> I think I fogot all of the unglamorous things when we decided to have another. Until last week where it all came flooding back to me and now I unfortunately remember everything and I'm dreading it. But the newborn at the end is totally worth the week of pain and discomfort after labour.
> 
> X

Yes, it's that so very true!

Happy Mother's Day to you all. 

Poco, I hope you're able to get a scan and that everything is fine with the babe.


----------



## kneeswrites

Ugh I was starting to feel better but now my MS is back?! Went to photograph my moms dance troupe last night and I was already overwhelmed at being around so many people, and some drunken lady with gross beer breath got mad at me for blocking her way (even though she could easily have moved and i needed to be standing there but whatever) and I started bawling, of course. I went to my car and cried really hard and then the crying made me start dry heaving and vomiting uncontrollably, it was fabulous. :dohh:

I went on to be really sick all night and I still feel sick. Just that gross hangover kind of nausea. And then since I don't eat, the hunger pains make me feel even more sick. Argggghhhh! I thought it was over :dohh:


Telling my mom about baby today...utterly terrified lmao. Hope she's just happy about having another grandkid. She jinxed us anyway at Christmas because she made us stockings and then was like "I have more fabric, yknow, for when you have another baby...just saying...." So it's her fault :thumbup:

Happy Mother's Day to all of you ladies with babies, beans, and angels :hugs:


----------



## LadybugWest

Knees I hope you feel better today. I'm sure your mom will be thrilled:thumbup:

Quick question: is anyone else having recurring cases of hiccups? I've noticed I get them pretty often now. I Figure my body has to take in more oxygen? I just thought that was interesting. Have a wonderful Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## Willow82

Hope everything is ok Poco. :hugs:

So despite having 12 hours sleep last night, I still feel exhausted and wondering if i can make it until 9pm to go to sleep.

Ah, the unglamourous parts of pregnancy. I remember during my antenatal classes last time, the midwife sent the men out of the room and then wrote on a flipchart pad "piles, stitches, bleeding". I remember being terrified!


----------



## K8te

Oh gosh that would have sent me running willow!

It's strange how exhausted you get in early pregnancy, I'm sure my OH thinks I'm making it up how exhausting every day is.

X


----------



## LillyTame

The tiredness is insane! I can literally take naps all day (I wake up only to pee and then eat because I feel sick then back to sleep) and still sleep at night! It used to be if I napped too late in the day I couldn't sleep at night.


----------



## kneeswrites

I swear I'm more tired now than I was with a newborn. It's just this constant fog of exhaustion, I go to sleep at 8 most nights whereas I'm normally a night owl. I think the worst part though is that because we are so early on in pregnancy, people don't take it as seriously! My husband just does not get it at all. We're allowed a cup of coffee though for you ladies that could keep coffee down! 

Told my mom tonight. I was shocked, she was not only not mad, she was super happy and excited! I am so happy and relieved. We went ahead and announced it to Facebook. I figure if we do lose the baby at some point I'm going to need and want people to know about the baby and give me support so no real reason to wait on announcing.

Announcing is so fun but terrifying. Now it feels like a real baby is at stake here and the fear of something going wrong is ten times worse.


----------



## jumpingo

kneeswrites said:


> Announcing is so fun but terrifying. Now it feels like a real baby is at stake here and the fear of something going wrong is ten times worse.

10 times worse than it already is?! i may never announce then!:roll::wacko:

so great that your mom was excited! it'll be the first grandkid for my parents so i imagine my mom will cry!:haha:


----------



## kneeswrites

jumpingo said:


> kneeswrites said:
> 
> 
> Announcing is so fun but terrifying. Now it feels like a real baby is at stake here and the fear of something going wrong is ten times worse.
> 
> 10 times worse than it already is?! i may never announce then!:roll::wacko:
> 
> so great that your mom was excited! it'll be the first grandkid for my parents so i imagine my mom will cry!:haha:Click to expand...


Haha i basically figured that the fear is never really gonna go away. Because it doesn't, not even when they're born. I still walk into caoimhes room every morning and stare at her chest to see if she's breathing :nope: that quote about parenthood being your heart walking around outside of your chest is so true. It makes you so vulnerable. Even far before they are born. 

Aww a first grandkid! You should film it! I'm obsessed with pregnancy reveal videos :happydance: it's so fun and beautiful to watch people get such amazing and life changing news.


----------



## Kallie3000

I was able to catch our reveal to my MIL this weekend! I'm going to post it on my journal eventually (when I'm less worried about it getting public somehow, haha) It was so awesome - glad I was able to get it on my phone video!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Totally k8te :) I feel for ladies in generations before us that didn't have all the tools and support we have! :)


----------



## stacey&bump

Glad ur mum took it really well knees !

I'm 9wks +4 today and just dying to officially announce my news but may just wait til I have my 13 week scan , it really is flying in so I'm happy about that ! Still always feel so scared that everything's okay but I just have to have faith :)


----------



## Willow82

K8te said:


> Oh gosh that would have sent me running willow!
> 
> It's strange how exhausted you get in early pregnancy, I'm sure my OH thinks I'm making it up how exhausting every day is.
> 
> X

Well, apparently first trimester is equivalent to running a marathon every day. That's what I tell my OH anyway ;)


----------



## K8te

I can imagine actually it does feel like n uphill struggle to get to the end of the day!

Aw I can't wait to tell everyone but I'm like you Stacey o would rather wait until the 12 week can. Thankful my parents are on holiday and as they come back we go so by the time we are all in the same place we will have just had our scan 

X


----------



## Pearlie

The cyst on my ovary is so sore today &#128531; I've called and left a message id like them to check if it's grown bigger. Starting to worry me that it's still so painful, what if it ruptures? I have had to tell my boss so that if I am in sudden pain he knows why. 

They're taking ages to call back &#128546;

Cramping and backache ramped up a bit too, such a worrying time. I've been invited to a girls night in at the end of May and I dunno how to get out of it or explain I can't drink!! My scan is 4 days after it so don't want to tell them!


----------



## indhira2

Morning ladies! Nothing new to report on my end, just patiently waiting for my 12 week appointment ^.^ No MS (knock on wood) except for the occasional nausea. 

Pearlie- I got out of a few of those girls nights by saying I was taking antibiotics for a UTI and couldn't drink LOL. After a few weeks though I had to give in and tell my girls, we have girls night wayyyy tooo often to keep lying


----------



## mummy2o

Finally got a date for my first midwife appointment. I'll be 10 and a half weeks though! Ages to wait, so not sure if I'll get my 12 week scan in time or bloods done for testing. I apparently don't have veins.

I'm not sure when I'm going to tell. 12 week scan would be a good time, but I might wait until 24 weeks to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## LadybugWest

I don't think there will ever be a time when we don't worry about our children. I'm 26 and my mom still worries over me occasionally. I am totally with you ladies on the exhaustion. I am usually the energizer bunny. But lately I can barely keep from nodding off. I even fell asleep at work once and I'm in retail! Lol! I will be happy to be out of this trimester if it means I can be a little more energetic.


----------



## kneeswrites

I get a scan on Thursday! Eeeek! I'm a little miffed because it's a $40 scan at a women's clinic which is super cheap but to schedule it you first have to schedule a pregnancy test to prove you're pregnant. Which means I could've had my scan today if they had just believed me. Oh well I am just grateful to get a scan :happydance: nervousness is kicking in though!


----------



## Indian Maa

That's nice you now have a date fixed for scan... will be a cool one... good luck!


----------



## luna_19

First midwife appointment today was so great and we booked a scan for Thursday :)


----------



## blinker86

Any tips for dealing with headaches? I've had quite a few over the last week or so, and since I've always been an Ibuprofen person, having to take Tylenol now just doesn't seem to cut it. 

On a more positive note, we broke the news to our family this weekend and it was so fun! We had different gifts for everyone to clue them in and it was great seeing them figure it out. Everyone was so excited for us! I also told my boss and coworkers, and it feels good to have the cat partially out of the bag now!


----------



## stacey&bump

Blinker that's great news ! It bed nice to share your news :) by boss knows and one coworker who I'm close to but haven't told the rest yet , will probably just wait until my scan which seems sooo long away lol !


----------



## ElmaWG

So glad you had a nice appointment, Luna. Hope you have a great scan Thursday. 

Blinker, it must feel great to have told work. I think I'm going to tell my bosses and coworker on Wednesday, but I'm stressing out about it a little. I don't know why....I really think it will be fine, but I'm just apprehensive about it for some reason. It seems awkward. I'm 11 weeks already so this seems like a good time to do it.

Anyone else nervous about telling work? Anyone gonna wait a long time to tell? My girl friend was telling me I should wait as long as possible to tell, but I really don't see any advantage to that, at least for my personal situation.


----------



## laurac1988

my manager knew from pretty much as soon as I knew, but we're friends anyway. Plus I do a lot of lifting in my job so wanted her to be aware so that I'm not lifting as much


----------



## K8te

My manager knew near enough straight away as well as we are all really good friends at work so it was easy. Plus I do lifting and I needed time off for appointments but wanted to keep my holidays for maternity so I felt it was best to tell her so I didn't need to use any hours . She was lovely about it and hasn't told anyone x


----------



## luna_19

With my first pregnancy I had to tell work right away since I was working at an animal hospital amd couldn't do certain things while preg. I also got a different job when I was 17 weeks :haha: maybe things are different in Canada though, an employer can't let you go, decrease hours or not hire you due to pregnancy


----------



## Pearlie

My boss, one coworker, 3 friends and my parents know. My boyfriend and his mum know too. Not that I think he's gonna stick around. Back to this again. &#128554; 

I'll tell my other coworkers after my scan as I'll need them to be aware. 

I'm absolutely knackered despite sleeping ok!


----------



## LadybugWest

My husband and I told almost immediately. I told my boss so she wound understand why I suddenly needed to be at the doctors so often. She has two kids so she understands. We told our dance group by wearing shirts that said "mom-to-be" and "dad-to-be". They were ecstatic. Our parents know of course. We figured it couldn't hurt either way to let people know. So far so good. I actually feel like myself today except for being really thirsty.


----------



## Twinmum87

I want a scan so badly :( OH doesn't understand. At one point he said he would go for it if I felt like I really needed to but by the time I hit 7 weeks and could book an early private scan he completely went back on it. He just keeps saying it's only .... Until your scan. Feel like I have already been waiting forever as it and waiting another 4 weeks is driving me crazy especially when every where I look loads of other ladies are getting early scans.


----------



## laurac1988

I know how you feel! We've known about this baby since 3 weeks and 3 days pregnant. Thankfully we have a scan booked on Saturday. I think I would go mad without


----------



## Lee37

Blinker..Im in the same boat with headaches. I get migraines and have always taken aleve, but can't take it now and tylenol hasn't worked great for me either. I have read that staying well hydrated is important in avoiding a headache although there a lot of other triggers, some hard to avoid, like changing hormones. I find that a nap in a dark room and putting a bag of frozen peas on my forehead helps with pain. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## kneeswrites

Twinmum87 said:


> I want a scan so badly :( OH doesn't understand. At one point he said he would go for it if I felt like I really needed to but by the time I hit 7 weeks and could book an early private scan he completely went back on it. He just keeps saying it's only .... Until your scan. Feel like I have already been waiting forever as it and waiting another 4 weeks is driving me crazy especially when every where I look loads of other ladies are getting early scans.

Men are seriously so ridiculous and ignorant about this stuff sometimes. My husband is the only guy I've ever dated and I kind of wish he could just turn into a lady.

He does NOT want to spend $40 on a scan, I had to basically just be like "Well, I'm going, sorry." I may be getting a scan in early june but I'm already at least 9 weeks and I really need to make sure there's a baby in there, and that baby is healthy and in the right place! I argued with him for so long and he was so freaking dense about it. He kept being like "But with Caoimhe you got ultrasounds and they were free." No, they weren't free, they were at the ER because I was bleeding! And then I got insurance! Which is still not free, just free for us! And I'm not going to go to the ER for no reason, plus you don't even get to see the screen. My last ER trip at 5 weeks cost $11,000. I'm not about to spend $20k for some bare-bones prenatal care that I can get for $40. Yes, my insurance will cover it (when it's actually an emergency) but that's paid for by actual people (like us, since we pay taxes!) and it's a huge waste of resources! Argh. Men are just. Ugh. 

Oh and he went out drinking/clubbing the other night with friends and spent $50...but I'm being "extra" for wanting to spend $40 on an ultrasound :dohh:


----------



## Lee37

Hoping the best for you Poco :hugs:


----------



## K8te

I think you certainly have an argument for a $40 scan if he has spent more on a night out.

I know what you mean Twin it's such a long wait, I almost booked an early scan but it was either an early scan or a 4d scan later on for our little one to come with us so I decided on that instead. Only 4 weeks (hopefully) to wait. Seems such a long time away
X


----------



## blinker86

Lee37 said:


> Blinker..Im in the same boat with headaches. I get migraines and have always taken aleve, but can't take it now and tylenol hasn't worked great for me either. I have read that staying well hydrated is important in avoiding a headache although there a lot of other triggers, some hard to avoid, like changing hormones. I find that a nap in a dark room and putting a bag of frozen peas on my forehead helps with pain. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

I will definitely try a cold pack on my head to see if that helps. I do already drink lots of water, so hydration shouldn't be an issue. This headache is more on the left side of my head behind my eye so I'm not sure if it's maybe sinuses or what. Taking off work a couple hours early and hoping I can kick it for good.


----------



## Twinmum87

It does make it seem so much longer when you find out early doesn't it Laura, I got BFP bang on 3 weeks and am 8+6 now but it feels like 1st of April was months ago!

Knees, I would be furious too! How is getting blind drunk not a waste of money but you getting a scan is.


----------



## PocoHR

Hey I wanted to give a little update, I went to the doctor yesterday and they did a scan and baby is fine :) He was wriggling around and had a great heartbeat, so that was great to see :happydance: She thinks my subchorionic hematoma might have gotten a little bigger though :( So, she ok'd me to work from home from now until May 27th, which is awesome. I'm soo hoping that it shrinks at my next scan, on May 29th.


----------



## luna_19

I'm.of.the thought that a scan doesn't change anything, the only reason I'm having one this week is that the standard here is now to have a dating scan rather than going by LMP. After that my next one is at 20 weeks and that's it. I hate trying to have a full bladder without feeling like I'm going to explode so was totally happy to just wait until 20 weeks but whatever.


----------



## luna_19

Great news poco!


----------



## K8te

Fantastic news Poco!

That's the same as here Luna, the midwife goes off LMP until dating scan between 10-14 weeks which they then give you your EDD and then the next anomaly scan is at 20 weeks which is the last scan if it's a straight forward pregnancy.

Seems like a long time between scans but inbetween you start to feel movements which is nice :) 

We are definitely having an extra scan just for our little one to come with us, we also had a 4d scan with him. With him I also had a few extra scans due to him being small, always emergency scans referred by stand in. Id wives, my midwife was never concerned she said all along she didn't expect him to be over 6lb 5oz due to my size (he was 6lb on the dot)

X


----------



## luna_19

How.far along were you when he was born? My little guy was only 5lb7oz at 37+3 and people made me feel like I did something wrong but my midwife yesterday was so nice about it just saying I make small babies :)


----------



## K8te

I was 40+3 :blush: 

I'm thinking Im the same, apparently a baby will only grow to a weight that e mother can give birth to, I'm hoping 6lb is my limit and I don't have a huge one this time lol 

X


----------



## luna_19

Hey I'm glad to have small babies though I'm hoping to make it past 38 weeks and 6 lbs this time :thumbup:


----------



## LadybugWest

Excellent news Poco! 
Knees I hope your husband comes around soon. Guys can be a little thick sometimes. But you have to do what's best for you and baby. You know your body. If an early scan will give you peace of mind by all means go for it. 
AFM I have my dating scan tomorrow afternoon. It will be kool to see bubs again.


----------



## kneeswrites

I just need to know there's a baby. Otherwise I will make myself sick over the thought of mmc and blighted ovums, and my anxiety/depression is already terrible without the added stress of pregnancy. 

So glad you saw your baby Poco!


----------



## mummy2o

Knees I really hope your OH will change his mind about the scan. 

Guess I should feel lucky to have scans every 2 weeks after 12 weeks until 20 weeks. But its reaching 12 weeks which feels such a daunting task!

My daughter was 5lb 15oz at 40 weeks and was just a tiny baby. She's now a fat chubby baby.


----------



## Nikie

It has felt soooo slow waiting for my 12 week scan....but when I think that I found out on 1st April and today is 13 May, suddenly it seems to have raced by! Less than two weeks til next scan .... Please go quicker!!!


----------



## laurac1988

kneeswrites said:


> I just need to know there's a baby. Otherwise I will make myself sick over the thought of mmc and blighted ovums, and my anxiety/depression is already terrible without the added stress of pregnancy.
> 
> So glad you saw your baby Poco!

I know the feeling. After the loss last year I'm very much aware of all the things that can go wrong. 
If it's going to help you, book an early scan. We have a scan on Saturday and as much as I am so very nervous about it, I know that at least then we will know if everything is ok or not. Will be 7+5


----------



## stacey&bump

So excited for you all getting scans soon. I remember how scared I was , always thinking the worst especially with mc in the past , we can't help but worry. Just seeing that little flicker of a heartbeat on screen is so settling. I had my early scan at 8 weeks not even knowing I would get one they offered it to me cos I was nervous about my colposcopy but even now I still worry hoping everything's still okay in there I'm 10 weeks tomorrow !

Roll on second trimester for us ladies so we can relax a little and feel those little flutters and kicks ! It will be here before we know it x


----------



## laurac1988

Ia ctually cannot wait for flutters and kicks. And to have a bump rather than just bloat!


----------



## Twinmum87

Same here, It is the best part of pregnancy! Well, unless you have 2 babies stuck under your rib cage for months, that kinda hurts haha! Went and wandered round Tescos this morning to see if I could find anything I fancied eating at all. Came back with apples, apple turn over and some tiger bread. Lets I can manage to have more than a few bits to eat today. The kids teacher has her 20 week scan today, wish I was that far along! lol.


----------



## Pearlie

I've had two scans already due to the cyst and have another before the 12 week one, which is reassuring. But they're really monitoring the cyst! I might take my DD to a private scan after 20 weeks at some point, so she can come. 

Looks like I'll be doing this alone again. &#128554; will be just the 3 of us.


----------



## LadybugWest

Ah, flutters and kicks sound so cool. I'm sure we will all be there soon. I'm just livin life burger to burger- because that is all this little munchkin likes, lol. Although I think I will have a nice bowl of oatmeal for breakfast. It's so interesting. I've become a complete carnivore. All I want is ground beef and cheese.:haha:
I hope you ladies have a wonderful day and yay for early scans!


----------



## LadybugWest

Pearlie, keep your head up sweetie. Everything is gonna be just fine. Karma has a way of finding everyone. He will pay, one way or the other. But you do have us.:hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Great news poco :) 
Erm my oh thinks were having twins...I tested positive 2 weeks in and I'm exhausted...way more than previous pregnancies. Also getting stretching and hip pain early on and am already sporting a little bump. Just want to get scanned now so we know either way. Not sure quite how I feel about the idea seeing as we already have 2!


----------



## ElmaWG

Aw Pearlie, I'm so sorry. You've got it rough, but I know you have the strength to get though this. And like Ladybug said, you have us. Maybe not the same, but you'll have a lot of support and caring. 

Twinmum, what is tiger bread? I think I want some.


I'm looking forward to feeling flutters too. But even more, I'm just looking foward to week 14, or whenever the shitty first tri symptoms end. I could barely keep my eyes open past 7 pm last night. Blah.


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: Pearlie. I'm so sorry he's made that decision. You will be ok (as you know) and I'm sure he'll regret it one day. 
I'm also looking forward to the end of 1st tri and also feeling the baby move. :cloud9:


----------



## Twinmum87

Elma it's really nice, slight different taste to normal bread, extremely soft and light inside but a crunchy and chewy crust. It's called tiger bread because of the cracks and marks it gets in it when it's baking. Can get fresh loaves of it at every supermarket bakery here. :)


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sorry Pearlie. You're going to be ok, though xxx


----------



## joeliza24

Hi ladies. Elma I'm right there with you...looking forward to the 2nd tri so that I can start to feel somewhat normal. I'm so over the nausea and exhaustion, although I do find the symptoms reassuring. Speaking of reassurance, for those of you wanting some every now and then, have you considered getting a Doppler? It can be tricky to find the heartbeat this early on but there are YouTube videos that will help. Also, when you do find it, I swear it's the best sound in the world :). I'm on vacation as we speak - the 6+ hour long flight had me a bit worried. First thing I did after checking in was check for my baby's heartbeat. 

Happy early scans for those of you getting them!


----------



## mummy2o

Seems I'm have an early scan tomorrow. Got a UTI infection and as it lead to a miscarriage and sepsis last time I think they are playing it save and having me checked out as well as a ton of antibiotics I need to take.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Went to the midwife yesterday for what I thought was my first regular appointment but she did a dating ultrasound. I saw the heartbeat! She said everything looked great. They moved my due date to 1/2. I suppose I could hop over to the January thread but I want this kid to come out in December!


----------



## K8te

Aw that's great news Operationbby! So lovely you got to have a scan.

I had my booking in appointment today, she said I'm low risk for everything so could have a home birth or go to a midwife led unit if I want, which is exciting. Also she moved my due date to Christmas day! I'm calling to book my dating scan at the end of the week so I will know for certain my due date then.

It seems like it's flying past now and all the appointments are coming along

X


----------



## Pearlie

Thanks ladies. I dunno how I'll manage doing it alone again but in sure I will. I everything happens for a reason &#128157;


----------



## Pearlie

I have a Doppler but need a new battery for it, can't find the heartbeat yet!


----------



## stacey&bump

I'm sorry for what your going through pearlie , everything happens for a reason :( 

Had to tell OHs family today as my mum blabbed to my uncle and word will be getting out so we also went ahead and told our little girl tonight she didn't believe us lol ! We showed her the scan and she thought it was hers ! It's getting through to her now tho lol I hope !


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

try not to be too down pearlie if he's that much of a d*ck he can't stand by you then you are better off without him. Surround yourself with people who genuinely care and you will find the strength within to succeed for yourself and your 2 little ones :)


----------



## LadybugWest

Just got back from my dating scan. I'm 9 weeks 1day today. Baby is floating around happy as a lark with a strong heartbeat:happydance:
My official due date is December 15.


----------



## dunibaby

Congrats!!!


----------



## LadybugWest

Thanks!


----------



## LadybugWest

Ok....I'm not sure what I have to do to add pictures.


----------



## Leann83

Great news on the good scans! So exciting :)


----------



## camocutie2006

My due date has been moved to December 29


----------



## jumpingo

camocutie2006 said:


> My due date has been moved to December 29

camocutie, totally random but i must know, where did you get the little heart smiley that's in your signature??


----------



## luna_19

to add pictures to your post you need to go to the advanced window and click on the paperclip, that will open a new window where you go find the file and select it then when you are back at the window with your post you can click on the paperclip again and it will show you all the pictures you chose and you can click to add to your post


----------



## camocutie2006

jumpingo said:


> camocutie2006 said:
> 
> 
> My due date has been moved to December 29
> 
> camocutie, totally random but i must know, where did you get the little heart smiley that's in your signature??Click to expand...

Lol i believe it was photobucket. I had a whole folder of smilies that i would use


----------



## Kallie3000

You know, I've always loved Christmas. I think having a Christmas baby is going to be the best thing ever! I'm starting to get really excited about it!

Just imagine - caroling and sleigh rides and magical lights everywhere, on your birthday!


----------



## Nikie

I am 10 weeks but just approaching my fertile period....I just went to the loo and when I wiped it was like the ole egg white discharge that you get around ovulation. Is this ok?!?


----------



## laurac1988

Quick google search says ewcm can be normal in pregnancy. I would't worry unless you have any bleeding or severe cramps xx 

Two more sleeps until we know if everything is ok in there... Well that an how many babies there are. I was on clomid so you never know!


----------



## Nikie

Thanks! Just panicking as it's not something I've had this pregnancy and my ovulation date is 4 days away accordingly to my period tracker! X


----------



## Twinmum87

Haha good luck Laura! Thats why I want an early scan but OH just keeps saying 'but it's only ....' and counting down the days till my dating scan. Pees me off when it's only £40. If there were only places round here that were £100 I would understand.


----------



## LadybugWest

My little peanut


----------



## ElmaWG

He/she is beautiful. 

Laura, very exciting your scan is so soon. And the possibility of twins is also...exciting. Would you like twins? I hope someone in this group has twins, but I'm sure glad it's not me! :haha:


----------



## PocoHR

Aww, that is a lovely scan pic LadyBug! 

Nikie, I have been getting ewcm-like discharge too, but I think its actually leukhorrea, here is an article about it: https://www.babycenter.com/0_vaginal-discharge-during-pregnancy_270.bc, maybe that is what is going on for you too?

Laura, I can't wait to see your scan pics, its sooo soon now!!!

I'm 10 weeks today and feeling pretty good. Still nauseous, but its tolerable :) I'm soooo thankful to be on modified bedrest and working from home. Its amazing, the difference. Last week, I had spotting every single day and this week, zero. I think this two weeks at home is going to be very good for me, and I'm really crossing everything that the next time I have a scan it will show that my hematoma is GONE! 

Hope everyone else is having a wonderful day!!


----------



## kneeswrites

Ugh I'm so terrified about my scan today. I feel like I'm going to puke.


----------



## Willow82

Hmmm....I've just been to the loo and have light brown discharge in my underwear. :( I had dark brown discharge on and off with my son but that was much earlier than this. I really hope this isn't the start of a mc.


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh no, Willow. That sounds scary for you. :hugs: I hope it amounts to nothing. Have you noticed increased cramping? Keep us posted.


----------



## PocoHR

I'm sorry to read that Willow, I hope it stops soon so you don't have to worry about it xx


----------



## Ameli

Good luck today knees! Willow, I had similar-sounding spotting at 10 weeks with my last pregnancy and remember my Dr telling me spotting was common at that point when the placenta is starting to take over.


----------



## Willow82

Ameli said:


> Good luck today knees! Willow, I had similar-sounding spotting at 10 weeks with my last pregnancy and remember my Dr telling me spotting was common at that point when the placenta is starting to take over.

Thank you. That's really reassuring to hear. :) I'll just have to keep an eye on it and if it turns into proper bleeding, contact my midwife. I'm rhesus negative so I need to get a jab if I bleed.


----------



## laurac1988

ElmaWG said:


> He/she is beautiful.
> 
> Laura, very exciting your scan is so soon. And the possibility of twins is also...exciting. Would you like twins? I hope someone in this group has twins, but I'm sure glad it's not me! :haha:

I would rather it just be a singleton to avoid as many complications as I can, BUT I would be very happy with twins! After three years trying I'll take whatever is in there 



kneeswrites said:


> Ugh I'm so terrified about my scan today. I feel like I'm going to puke.

Let us know how it goes hun! All the best xxxx



Willow82 said:


> Hmmm....I've just been to the loo and have light brown discharge in my underwear. :( I had dark brown discharge on and off with my son but that was much earlier than this. I really hope this isn't the start of a mc.

I hope everything is ok hun xxxx


----------



## Pearlie

Hope everyone's ok! 

I had a scan with a doctor and a consultant today. All was good, cyst ever so slightly smaller and they're not worried and don't want to risk the pregnancy by operating. 

Saw the baby wriggling around so so active and moving its arms and legs! Insane how quick they develop!


----------



## Kallie3000

Laura - I feel the same way! I have a singleton as far as they know, but one, two, boy, girl, whatever may come - I just want that baby!


----------



## Kallie3000

I go off progesterone next week - does anyone know if there are any surprises I should be aware of? I'm worried going off of it might cause spotting or scary stuff like that?


----------



## Twinmum87

Feeling very guilty for feeling so ill. OH ended up tidying up this morning before he went to work as yesterday I felt awful and just couldn't manage it and today I fell asleep soon as I got back from the school run. Spent most of the day heaving and wretching and now just feel run down, exhausted, sick, headache and generally unwell. All I want to do is curl up and sleep. :(


----------



## luna_19

Nikie said:


> Thanks! Just panicking as it's not something I've had this pregnancy and my ovulation date is 4 days away accordingly to my period tracker! X

You don't continue to ovulate when you are pregnant, your tracker is just continuing on like normal because it doesn't know any better


----------



## kneeswrites

It's alive! The scan was literally like five minutes long but it's there and it has a heartbeat! I even saw its little limbs wiggling a tiny bit. She said it was jumping around like crazy and stopped right when she flipped the screen :dohh:

I'm kinda pissed because she wouldn't do a transvaginal ultrasound and she measured baby to be 8+2 which I think is incorrect. I think I'm probably around 9 weeks which is in between where she said and where I should've been. Which puts me back to my original due date, the 15th. Haha. 

I'm so happy though. So so so happy and relieved. And it's such a cute little gummy bear. :cloud9:


Edit: the dates have to be wrong. Otherwise I got a BFP at 5/6 dpo. Lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TeddysGirl

Knees - what a cute scan ! Congrats !

I had my 12 week scan appointment through - 10th June at 2pm - I will be exactly 12 weeks.

OH's grandma came over last night to bring me a cake she had make. It says 'congratulations' and has a blue flower and a pink flower on it ! How cute !

I had some pink when I wiped yesterday and a few cramps (they feel like AF like cramps but wider apart so hoping it's just my uterus stretching). When I wipe I only get a smudge of brown now so hoping that means it's stopped. Still getting cramps though so can't help but worry. 

I took the day off work so I wasn't walking around all day and my mum and little (ok 21 years old but always little to me) brother came round and did a load of house work and walked my crazy dog because OH was at work. I'm so lucky. And then OH's grandma popped by to check on me because I told her yesterday I had some spotting. She ordered me to stay in bed with my feet raised. Bless her.

I started knitting a blanket today aswell.....feeling very motherly !


----------



## LadybugWest

Excellent scan Knees!

Yay Pearlie for an active little bean!

Hope you feel better soon twinmum.

Teddy I'm crocheting a blanket! I'm such a grandma, lol!


----------



## luna_19

Here's our little gummy bear <3
 



Attached Files:







20150514_160503.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats knees, ladybug, pearlie, luna on your great scans and wonderful pictures.

knees, my doctor in the past said at times the growth can be slightly behind the dates and they mostly cover it up by 12th week. I had my son measuring a week behind at 8+ weeks. 

Laurac, Good luck for your upcoming scan. 

Teddys, nice to know that you are getting help from bro and pampering from his grandma..


I just recovered from a flu and my son today is back from school with a new episode of flu with fever... I feel so sorry for him a and I am sure I will get it too soon :nope:


----------



## kneeswrites

All these positive scans! Keep them coming :thumbup:


Also my mom is an idiot. I love her but Jesus. She is a very "the universe gives you what you put out there" kind of person, I.e. If you complain about being poor you will stay poor, if you say you will get rich you get rich. Well before my scan I was worrying about m/c and she was like "Well if you keep saying that it will happen." I was like...so it would be my fault if I miscarried? Please don't ever say that to someone whose had a loss :dohh:

And now she is saying I will somehow magically grow a second baby if I worry about twins too much. :dohh:


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh no, IndianMaa. The only thing worse than a sick child, is having to take care of a sick child when you're sick yourself. I'm sending you and your son healthy vibes.

Knees, the world sure would be an easier place if it worked like your mom seems to think it does. Though I do think there is something to be said for positive thinking


----------



## Aurora Rose

Hello ladies! I just found out I'm pregnant and due December 12th, and then just happened to see somebody's signature about December Snowflakes and then I found you. Is there room for me? :wave:

My DH had a vasectomy a few years ago, but I just found out that I'm not only pregnant, but with twins! :shock: Quite a wild story, I'd be happy to share later if anybody is interested!

Here are my little nuggets....scan taken this last Wednesday (2 days ago) at 9w 4d (yeah, no clue I was pregnant for two months...oops!)
 



Attached Files:







9w4d.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Willow82

Great scans everybody.

Congratulations Aurora Rose. Twins, how exciting and after a vasectomy as well! Wow. Happy and healthy 9 months to you :)


----------



## K8te

Aw wow Aurora that is amazing, and twins as well how great!

Such lovely scans for everyone, so glad all is well

I have to call in half an hour to make my 12 week scan appointment 

X


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely scans everyone! Congratulations.
Mine is tomorrow and I am slowly starting to lose my mind. 
Today is the gestation that we lost our baby last year, so I'm a little nervous


----------



## Willow82

Good luck for tomorrow Laura.


----------



## Twinmum87

Wonderful scans Knees and Luna. I wouldn't worry abut the date not lining up right Knees, the dating scans can be inaccurate before 12 weeks. 

Congratulations Aurora.

Feels like time is dragging by so slowly! I want my scan. :( No chance OH will cave and let me have an early scan so just going to have to wait until 8th June. Will be 12+5 by LMP but I am sure I will get put forward.


----------



## stacey&bump

Oh my god lovely scans everyone they are so cute !
So happy for you all !

And good luck tomorrow Laura Ull be fine :) once you see that little heartbeat Ull feel contented :) what times ur scan , let us all know how it goes x


----------



## laurac1988

I hope it will all be ok. It's at 0930. Crazy to know that this time tomorrow, we will know what's what...


----------



## Shezza84uk

ElmaWG said:


> He/she is beautiful.
> 
> Laura, very exciting your scan is so soon. And the possibility of twins is also...exciting. Would you like twins? I hope someone in this group has twins, but I'm sure glad it's not me! :haha:

I'm having twins, I log on occasionally but been so tired all I want to do is sleep! I had a follow up scan yesterday both babies are great I am now 9 weeks along. 12 week scan book for 4th June. 

Here is my scan at 7 weeks
 



Attached Files:







11173412_10152798025753144_7760255424015031213_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nikie

luna_19 said:


> Nikie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Just panicking as it's not something I've had this pregnancy and my ovulation date is 4 days away accordingly to my period tracker! X
> 
> You don't continue to ovulate when you are pregnant, your tracker is just continuing on like normal because it doesn't know any betterClick to expand...

Yeah, sorry...I didn't mean I was going to ovulate....I just meant that I was worried that I was still getting ovulation symptoms when I'm not going to ovulate! 

Today my symptoms have totally gone. Don't feel pregnant at all :/


----------



## joeliza24

Lovely scan pics ladies! Good luck with yours Laura!

Congrats to the twin mommies to be! I honestly don't know how you've managed the symptoms of the first tri with two. I've been barely able to function with just one cooking :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi Shezza, I do remember you! I can totally relate with wanting to sleep all the time. The hardest part of my day is trying to stay awake from 7pm to 9pm. But gotta get DS in bed. I'm 11 weeks and I DO feel it getting better. Slightly.


----------



## kneeswrites

Nikie - pregnancy symptoms should be getting better around 10 weeks anyway, so I wouldn't worry too much! I only have a fraction of the nausea and exhaustion and breast tenderness I had a few weeks ago. 

Aurora Rose! I was stalking your other thread! Welcome! 

Good luck Laura, my fingers are crossed 10 times over for you two. :hugs:


----------



## K8te

Good luck for your scan Laura!

I booked my scan this morning for the 12th June I should be dead on 12 weeks by then if I go by the midwives EDD. We go away next week so the wait shouldn't drag too much and at least I have all of your scans to look over to keep me going :thumbup:
X


----------



## LadybugWest

Welcome Aurora! 
Good luck tomorrow Laura
Hang in there twinmum. There is no way for you to go on your own or perhaps with a friend?


----------



## Twinmum87

As much I have been considering doing that, with it being his first baby I wouldn't want him to miss the first scan. Just difficult because I want one so much!


----------



## Nikie

Twinmum87 said:


> As much I have been considering doing that, with it being his first baby I wouldn't want him to miss the first scan. Just difficult because I want one so much!

We had a scan at 7 weeks - my 12 week scan is in just over a week but due to getting panicked with lack of symptoms, I asked my partner if I could schedule in a private scan before it as I just couldn't wait. He said no and that I was being paranoid. For about 10 seconds I contemplated going behind his back and doing it without his knowledge but then I realised that jellybean would look so different now and the experience would be ruined if he weren't there to see it! So I totally get where you are coming from! So frustrating for you but completely understand why you wouldn't want to have on without him x


----------



## laurac1988

Here's Chip! Spot on at 7+5 and heart rate of 159bpm
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/07C7D319-77A6-4D10-A90A-DDC8EF03BD0D_zpse2pnk14e.jpg


----------



## stacey&bump

Yay ! Knew all would be good ! Congrats Laura so happy for u , lovely scan !


----------



## Willow82

Congrats Laura! :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh great news, Laura! You must be delighted.


----------



## joeliza24

Great news Laura! xx


----------



## kneeswrites

Yaaaaay Laura!!! It's 8:30 a.m. here and I was like "ugh still have to wait for Laura's update" then I remembered you don't live in the states lol. So happy for you guys!!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ah congrats laura! :D


----------



## LadybugWest

Yay Laura!!!!


----------



## Kallie3000

laurac1988 said:


> Here's Chip! Spot on at 7+5 and heart rate of 159bpm
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/07C7D319-77A6-4D10-A90A-DDC8EF03BD0D_zpse2pnk14e.jpg

EHRMAGAWD you are adorable. I love this picture!


----------



## MissMaggieMay

Hi ladies! :wave: Finally remember to join this thread! I'm due Dec 30th! This is our fist baby, and DH and I are SO excited! :) 
Looking forward to watching our bumps and lo's grow together!
 



Attached Files:







11206874_645240628942417_6918019819938344294_o - Edited.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laurac1988

Kallie3000 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Here's Chip! Spot on at 7+5 and heart rate of 159bpm
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/07C7D319-77A6-4D10-A90A-DDC8EF03BD0D_zpse2pnk14e.jpg
> 
> EHRMAGAWD you are adorable. I love this picture!Click to expand...

Thanks everyone.
This pic is my wife. She's totally made up


----------



## LadybugWest

Welcome MissMaggieMay!


----------



## sojourn

Can I join too?

I am due December 4th with my second. When this one comes around, I will have 2 under 2!
 



Attached Files:







11209655_10100414134672923_4687340277331392498_n.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kallie3000

Laura - she is wearing a Captain America Hat. I think she might be the wife version of my husband! High five, we have good taste!


----------



## laurac1988

We have excellent taste  she's mad about superheroes. We have a room in our house filled with superhero junk!


----------



## Twinmum87

Lol! Tom would have a room with superhero and car stuff if I would agree! He gets jealous because his friend had dragon balls, light sword thingies, captan america shield and something else, I forgot. Told him if he wants that rubbish it goes in the garage! Got enough stuff just with general furniture lol!


----------



## ElmaWG

Welcome to sojourn and missmaggie may :flower: 

I seem to have hurt my back. I didn't DO anything to hurt it, it's just started hurting gradually over the course of 2 days. Assume its pregnancy related, maybe relaxin letting baby settle, pinching a nerve maybe? :shrug: anyone else been having random back pain? 

Normally if id hurt my back, I'd just lie in bed all day at take a bunch of ibuprofen. Too bad I can't do either of those :nope:


----------



## kneeswrites

ElmaWG said:


> Welcome to sojourn and missmaggie may :flower:
> 
> I seem to have hurt my back. I didn't DO anything to hurt it, it's just started hurting gradually over the course of 2 days. Assume its pregnancy related, maybe relaxin letting baby settle, pinching a nerve maybe? :shrug: anyone else been having random back pain?
> 
> Normally if id hurt my back, I'd just lie in bed all day at take a bunch of ibuprofen. Too bad I can't do either of those :nope:


I've been having random back pain too since 8 weeks! It sucks and also is kind of scary :wacko: Tylenol is seriously the most useless painkiller in the world. 

(Tmi?) we had sex yesterday for the first time since getting preggo and I woke up all crampy. Ugh. That's why I've been avoiding sex but I felt bad for husband. Lol. Still no spotting or anything which is an improvement on my first pregnancy where I had a massive gush of blood after! Stupid sex.

Welcome new ladies!!


----------



## Kallie3000

laurac1988 said:


> We have excellent taste  she's mad about superheroes. We have a room in our house filled with superhero junk!

Well if you are ever visiting southern alberta, come visit me at our comic book store ;)


----------



## laurac1988

For sure!


----------



## LadybugWest

Elma I have noticed a little back pain here and there. My job isn't that intense with any lifting so I suspect in my case it may be pregnancy related for me as well. 

Knees I notice after DTD that my tummy kinda stiffens up for a while then I'm ok.


----------



## ElmaWG

I find Tylenol effective for a fever, but it doesn't due much for body injuries. I really think the back pain is stemming from pelvis and spine shifting and settling. Anyone know when the relaxin (is that what it's called) is supposed to start loosening things?

And yeah, stupid sex :haha: . Oh wait, my inlaws have been staying with us for 2 weeks, so I don't even remember what that it.


----------



## jessilou

glad all is well Laura, cute pic!!

Have my first appointment on Thursday at the hospital I will be going too :) Makes it all seem a bit more real!


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats Laura!

Elma, hope you get better soon. I have a very bad back pain as well, from my son accidently stepping on my stomach. I am so scared and running bathroom every now and then to check for bleeding if any. He is 36 pounds and literally put all that weight on my stomach.


----------



## stacey&bump

Getting so tired of being so tired all the time ! I'm going for 2 hr naps during the day & still falling asleep at 9 at night :( I'm almost 11 weeks when does it ease lol :(:( also been feeling a little crampy on and off today and yesterday , not full on sore cramps but like niggly achey ones hoping this is normal


----------



## laurac1988

8 weeks. Can't believe we've made it to eight weeks with a healthy scan as well.


----------



## LadybugWest

Ugh, how am I supposed to get a decent nite's rest if my bladder keeps waking me up? Now I'm no longer tired, I'm hungry. Ah well, at least I have the day off. The hubs and I can lounge about.


----------



## indhira2

Morning ladies! I've also been having random back pain for about a week or so but it seems to be normal as it comes and goes and doesn't last more than a few minutes.

Only 2 more weeks for my 12 weeks scan and I couldnt be more excited!!! :) Telling my boss in a few minutes when he comes in, so not looking forward to that -.- Only telling him this early cause he only comes in once every few months (He lives about 4 hours away) so I dont want to pass up the opportunity and then have him come when I'm huge Lol.


----------



## justplay91

Indian Maa, my son is only about 24 lbs but he full on FELL right on my uterus yesterday. It HURT, but I checked baby with Doppler both yesterday and today and all sounds well. I think as long as you aren't bleeding, everything is fine.

Laurac, congratulations on 8 weeks! Such a cute scan photo!


----------



## Willow82

I'm having back pain too but I think a lot of it is down to lifting and carrying my 2 year old. He insists on me carrying him up and down stairs and lifting him in and out of his buggy is becoming a struggle. 

On the plus side, whilst I feel really tired still, I feel less sick tonight and a bit more human. Hopefully, I've turned the corner on the horror that is morning sickness. We shall see! Although, it means I'll have to start helping do the washing up and tidying after dinner again. :growlmad:


----------



## K8te

I'm not too bad with the back ache at the moment, it's usually when I've had a busy day cleaning and ironing or if I've been on my feet all day at work. I have found its already becoming a struggle lifting my 4yo up at nursery for a kiss.

I'm with you Willow the sickness has died off again these past few days, I still feel horrendous on a morning but it passes before dinner where as before it would stay until tea time. Still exhausted which I'm glad about as sickness and exhaustion are my only real symptoms so until I've had my scan in June id rather keep them.

X


----------



## Indian Maa

justplay91 said:


> Indian Maa, my son is only about 24 lbs but he full on FELL right on my uterus yesterday. It HURT, but I checked baby with Doppler both yesterday and today and all sounds well. I think as long as you aren't bleeding, everything is fine.
> 
> Laurac, congratulations on 8 weeks! Such a cute scan photo!

Good you have a doppler and could check immediately. I think I should consider buying one soon. I had no bleeding until now, I am a little better with pain too - hot water pack helped. Still its a lot different from before. I get a catchy pain when I move around. Tomorrow is NT screening. Thankful about having a scan but worried about the results.


----------



## ElmaWG

Wow IndianMaa and Justplay, that would really scare me. I hope you're both ok. 

My boy is about the size as yours, IndianMaa, and he plays SO rough all the time. He just always wants to be climbing, running, or jumping on things (and people). I've been trying to be extra cautious when he's in crazy mode, but you never know when exactly he might "attack".


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm fairly certain morning (read: all day) sickness is going to be the death of me. My sympathies to all you other ladies experiencing this. I didn't have it with my first! Ooommmmggeeeeeer. This sucks so bad!


----------



## Aurora Rose

Laura - so glad everything is going well! Lovely scan and adorable photo! 

Indan Maa & Justplay - I hope everything is alright. I remember when my 3 1/2 year old jumped on my belly around 5 months with baby #2, I was so worried! Keep us updated, and try not to stress too much (easier said than done, I know.) :hugs:

Willow & K8te - I had the most awful morning (ahem: ALL DAY) sickness with my first two. I discovered that the only things I could eat were those small frozen Totino party pizzas, and greasy fast food burgers. Definitely not what I should have been eating all the time. I actually have almost zero nausea this time (when I found out it was twins I was worried it would just be worse!). I know a lack of symptoms doesn't necessarily mean anything bad, but I still worry and can't wait for my next scan (the 29th).

Tiredness though.....that's a weird one. I don't really have a problem with it, except when I'm driving. Out of the car, I'm just fine. But as soon as I get in to go pick up my youngest from school around 2pm, I'm seriously afraid of falling asleep at the wheel. Very scary!


----------



## LadybugWest

My husband brought home a puppy...oh lord.
It's the cutest thing. My husband is such a softie. This dog has been here all of 30 minutes and already has food, water and a nice spot to sleep. We are such saps. Guess I have to figure this into the budget too. Lol


----------



## justplay91

Thanks for the concern, ladies. In my case I think the little one is fine but GEEZ, what a crazy son I have! :wacko: I really hope he doesn't decide to step or jump on my bump once it and he are bigger.

Indian Maa, I hope and bet that everything at your scan tomorrow will go amazingly. I hope you'll share a picture with us. :) I would recommend getting a doppler, as it was fantastic for me to bond with my son and with this baby so far too. However definitely don't panic if you don't find a heartbeat! Before 20 weeks or so, they're small and can take forever to find. I like to try and listen for the first time right before or after a scan, that way if you can't find baby, you know he/she is okay and just hiding still!

Ladybug, a new puppy?! Aww. What kind? I'd love a puppy. Maybe someday when the kids are older and we have a backyard!

Does anyone else have any strong intuition as far as the sex of your baby? With my son, I KNEW it was a boy from about 8 weeks on. This time I'm having more trouble. I'm leaving towards boy with this one too, but it's hard to tell. My symptoms have been so magnified this time, so my husband is sure it's a girl (he'd really love to have a daughter).


----------



## Kallie3000

LadybugWest said:


> My husband brought home a puppy...oh lord.
> It's the cutest thing. My husband is such a softie. This dog has been here all of 30 minutes and already has food, water and a nice spot to sleep. We are such saps. Guess I have to figure this into the budget too. Lol

OMG! I would kill my husband! And then I'd spend all day loving the puppy, haha. We talked about getting a second dog (my labradoodle is my first love and baby!) but decided to wait until after we have a kid instead of a newborn... Glad we waited!


----------



## Kallie3000

Though, you'll have housetraining done, and then have a companion at home - so actually getting a puppy was a great idea!!


----------



## LadybugWest

I'm not exactly sure if the breed. I wish this thing would let me upload the picture. I'm going to take the puppy to the docs soon and make sure she has all her shots. I was worried at first but it's such a cute puppy it was hard to say no. This is the quietest puppy I've ever met although she could just be getting used to her surroundings. My husband has been wanting one for years. I honestly wouldn't mind but we will see what comes of this.


----------



## K8te

Aw how sweet, good luck with the puppy! My hubby would love another dog but our first was far too big and didn't like kids so he's currently with the inlaws who love him to pieces.


----------



## LadybugWest

> OMG! I would kill my husband! And then I'd spend all day loving the puppy, haha. We talked about getting a second dog (my labradoodle is my first love and baby!) but decided to wait until after we have a kid instead of a newborn... Glad we waited!

I totally thought about killing him for about 5 minutes. But as long as he's paying for it I don't mind.


----------



## LadybugWest

Just play I have a feeling I'm having a boy. All I want to eat is cheeseburgers or anything with beef....or bacon. I think I had a wave of nausea once or twice but that's it. I drink tons of water and I'm super sleepy but I don't feel terrible. I will be just as happy with a girl. If she is anything like me she will be a tomboy, much to my husband's dismay. Lol!


----------



## Lee37

First scan tomorrow..so excited! Once we get a picture it will be hard not to share the news...think maybe we will tell family for now. 
Also, I don't know about the rest of you ladies but the 9th week has marked a noticeable increase in my appetite! Anyone else notice that..?


----------



## Aurora Rose

Lee37 said:


> First scan tomorrow..so excited! Once we get a picture it will be hard not to share the news...think maybe we will tell family for now.
> Also, I don't know about the rest of you ladies but the 9th week has marked a noticeable increase in my appetite! Anyone else notice that..?

Ooooo a scan, so exciting!!! Hope you get a really good picture!

I actually haven't had much of an appetite at all for months. I eat because I like food, or I get super grumpy and hubby tells me to eat something, or every once in blue moon, out of nowhere I'm RAVENOUS. I think maybe that happens on days I'm alone all day so I probably go almost 24 hours without eating and then it hits. :oops:


----------



## charliekay

Hey ladies can I join you? I had my first scan today and my due date has been changed to 4th December :) x


----------



## Twinmum87

Hi Charlie, congratulations. :)


----------



## kneeswrites

I wish my husband would bring home a puppy, lmao. I miss having dogs :cry:

I got my first prenatal appt because my insurance came in! It's June 23, putting me at about 15 weeks so that will be a fun ultrasound. I may be getting an ultrasound on the 6th of June as well through the free clinic, not sure though. 

I'm so happy for everyone's healthy pregnancies. Its nice to see everyone progressing without complications right now.


----------



## joeliza24

Knees, glad your insurance came through - congrats!

Welcome Charlie!

Afm, I had another scan yesterday and baby was surprisingly very active! It caught me completely off guard. It was sucking its hand, moving hands and feet. It was amazing! I also got panorama bloods done. Hoping/praying my baby is healthy in there. I get the results, which include gender identity, within 10 days.


----------



## kneeswrites

joeliza24 said:


> Knees, glad your insurance came through - congrats!
> 
> Welcome Charlie!
> 
> Afm, I had another scan yesterday and baby was surprisingly very active! It caught me completely off guard. It was sucking its hand, moving hands and feet. It was amazing! I also got panorama bloods done. Hoping/praying my baby is healthy in there. I get the results, which include gender identity, within 10 days.


Gender so early, how exciting! Glad baby was active, I bet that was fun to watch.


----------



## Indian Maa

Hi Charlie, Congrats and Welcome!

Knees, happy for you that your insurance came through

Thank you Justplay, Elma and Aurorarose. I am doing much better. back pain under control...Scan confirmed that baby is fine.. I am a bit too happy...
Yes Elma, its really an attack :haha: I get so scared by his ways and yell at him at times..:dohh: 
Justplay, I just checked online for a Doppler..I soon will have one... I know this can be helpful and exciting 

Had the NT scan today. Saw the so very playful baby. It was so relieving. Just waiting for the screen (blood+ ultrasound) results. Praying for my beautiful baby's good health...

Jeolizza, I can understand how anxious you are for the results... I am also a bit tensed waiting for it. I din't do the panorama, its the regular screening - scanning and blood work


----------



## Indian Maa

Here's my miracle! He was having sliding games in there, the tech had to tap and then plead for a still moment and picture
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## joeliza24

Great scan pic Indian Maa! Fingers crossed that our babies are healthy (based on their performance it seems they are already happy!).


----------



## jessilou

Lee37 said:


> First scan tomorrow..so excited! Once we get a picture it will be hard not to share the news...think maybe we will tell family for now.
> Also, I don't know about the rest of you ladies but the 9th week has marked a noticeable increase in my appetite! Anyone else notice that..?

I have noticed that I have gone to barely eating and losing weight , to being starving all the time!!


----------



## jessilou

Take that back, thought I was feeling better, today I feel so lethargic and yuck, calling in sick for night shift as don't think I can cope , especially with my appointment booked in for straight after ( p.s appointment was booked weeks before the roster)


----------



## laurac1988

I definitely have days where I'm fine and days where I just want to curl up in a ball. It's got worse since 8 weeks, where I've been feeling sick most days


----------



## Twinmum87

Fantastic scan Indian Maa :)

Heart burn kicked in yesterday :( Was so horrendus last time I am nervous that it has started so early on it will be even worse this time.


----------



## mysteriouseye

https://i60.tinypic.com/opy3qr.jpg

Here is my bean.. due bang on 3rd December =)


----------



## stacey&bump

Loving the beautiful scan photos ! They look so cute !

I've been having a rough old few days between being so tired and my emotions just really getting me down . Really starting to worry and always wondering is everything alright in there . The 4th June just really needs to hurry up because I'm at my wits end :( . When I can feel movement I'll feel a lot more settled :( got a scan on the 30th April and good strong heartbeat but because that was a while ago now i find myself constantly wondering is the baby okay . I've been lucky and thankful enough not having any spotting or anything so I know I'm being silly but you just can't help worrying . Please tell me im not alone with these mad thoughts :(


----------



## Twinmum87

It is hard to keep waiting and wondering. My first scan will be when I am 12+5 weeks and I just want to know whats going on in there.


----------



## indhira2

Soo happy for you ladies with great scans! :happydance: 
Trust me you're not alone in wondering whats going on in there Stacey!!! I wanted to buy a Doppler but hubby wouldnt let me :( He said he knows I'll become obsessive with it and be running to the ER at the first incident of not finding the heartbeat. He's not up for the headache -.-

Only about 12 days left for my 12 Week appointment!! Cant wait!! :)


----------



## Indian Maa

Indhira, same here too...My husband doesn't want me to panic every other day about the heartbeat thing. He knows me well...I promised I will behave :) I think I will manage to buy one.. some more convincing business yet to do :D

I had some occasional nausea until 10th week. Much better by 11th week and I have head ache - may be because of the flu. Hoping to get better soon.


----------



## Indian Maa

Do you get a bit painful red little bumps below your eyes when you take prenatal supplements? I am taking a regular over the counter one

I had difficulty to conceive mainly due to PCOS and hormone imbalance. I had fertilaid kit for 3 months and that worked. I got these bumps then too. 

Each time I take some vitamin/suppliments I get this. I have noticed that if I take an additional glass of milk, I will get these worse. I just checked if its vitamin D overdoze, but could not find any authentic information. 

These looks like milia but red and painful as if you get a pimple. 

Any one?


----------



## Lee37

Well very bad news today, the ultrasound couldn't be done abdominally, that was my first clue something was wrong. The baby measured only 6 weeks, enlarged yolk sac and no heart beat. :( My positive pregnancy test showed I was 4-5 weeks along 4 weeks ago so I know there's no way this could be viable, I should be over 9 weeks. The midwife agreed with me but said come back for another ultrasound in 10 days to be sure and then we will look at options. I am totally shocked. Feeling devastated :cry:


----------



## ElmaWG

That's a mystery to me, Indian Maa. Never happened to me and never heard of it. You might have better luck asking the general first tri board because it gets a larger audience. I personally would switch brands. Also maybe try half the vitamin in the morning and half at night? Cute scan pic btw!

Lovely scans everyone!!! 

Ps. My back pain is mostly gone. :happydance:


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh no, Lee! I'm so so very sorry hear this.


----------



## Indian Maa

Lee, so sorry to hear this. :hugs:


----------



## Indian Maa

Thanks Elma. Will check in first trimester. Its very bad and I just don't want to stop taking the prenatals... It happened many times... even with my regular women's daily supplements.. all three are different brands...

Good your back pains better. Mines way better too.. Just that I am tired of flu. I just got it again from my son. I cant even rub my watery eyes because of these sensitive rashes


----------



## laurac1988

So very sorry Lee. This exact thing happened to me last year and it's completely devastating. I'm so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry Lee :hugs:


----------



## indhira2

Lee I am so sorry to hear the sad news :(


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry, Lee :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## joeliza24

:hugs: Lee


----------



## Ameli

:hugs: I'm so sorry Lee. :hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

So sorry lee :hugs:


----------



## Willow82

So sorry Lee :hugs:

Well, I am eating my words after saying I thought I had turned the corner. I've felt really bad the last couple of days and threw up on my way home today after picking DS up from nursery. I also have an horrendous sinus headache.:growlmad:


----------



## ElmaWG

Indian Maa, personally I wouldn't take any supplements that are causing any sort of allergic reaction. Follic acid is the vitamin that is supposed to be most important (I believe), and you can take that by itself. Or just drink a glass or two of OJ. And really, if you're eating a well balanced diet, you should probably be alright without a prenatal.


----------



## nessaw

Lee I'm so sorry.x


----------



## stacey&bump

Lee I am really sorry to hear what your going through :( life is just so unfair at times sending you hugs :(

Feeling a little better as the day goes on I think my emotions are running high and I need a cry or something :( I have my driving test next week so that could be adding to my anxiety. Also think I have a cold working on me , slept frm 2 til 5 today and still zonked :( had a bath there and zero energy to dry my hair :( just a bad day hopefully I'm feeling a little better tomorrow


----------



## Twinmum87

So sorry lee. Huge hugs xx


----------



## camocutie2006

:hugs: lee!! So sorry


----------



## blinker86

Very sorry, lee. Hoping you find comfort.


----------



## Leann83

So sorry to hear lee :hugs:


----------



## kneeswrites

I am obsessing over my ultrasound because I see like 3 different things when I look at it, and due to the woman's incompetence/crappy machine/her not even verifying if it was one or two, I feel crazy. I've outlined everything I'm seeing and hoped maybe y'all could take a look and tell me what you think, lol. 

Lee, I am so so very sorry. The world is not fair.
 



Attached Files:







Image6.png
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Indian Maa

Knees, I think its just one baby :) and the yolk sac..

Thanks Elma, Folic acid alone works well for me... I am going to reduce prenatals to once in two days... I don't think I have a balanced diet.. I have a bit of food aversions... do not like things I have cooked :( By the end of cooking all I think of eating is canned juices and fruits... But reducing the prenatal intake might help... going to try that... thanks... have an appointment with Dr on 04th June.. going to check with him too..

Yay Elma, just 6 more days to second trimester!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry Lee for your loss. I know how devastated you are feeling right now as I've been in your position.


----------



## jessilou

sorry to here Lee:hugs:


----------



## stacey&bump

Does anyone else ever get random sharp pains low down in abdomen I just had 2 there a while ago ? Normally it's just mild cramping every now and then but it was 2 definite pains ? Hopefully just stretching


----------



## laurac1988

knees looks like one baby and a yolk sac to me


----------



## Nikie

stacey&#8782 said:


> Does anyone else ever get random sharp pains low down in abdomen I just had 2 there a while ago ? Normally it's just mild cramping every now and then but it was 2 definite pains ? Hopefully just stretching

I was coming on here to ask the exact same thing!!!! I would describe as a sharp twinge on my left side...has happened a couple of times today. I'm more concerned about the full achey feeling! Almost like I'm going to get my period!


----------



## ElmaWG

Poop. I just wrote a detailed post, and then my stupid safari browser crashed and it all got deleted :growlmad:

Summary: 

Indian Maa - try breaking your prenals in half and taking only half at a time.

Knees - I think one baby.

Stacey and Nikie - sounds like round ligament pain. Common, harmless. I get it. Very painful at times. 

me - midwife appointment today. No scan though. Probably just blood pressure and pee in cup.

Averyone - have a nice day :flower:


----------



## kneeswrites

Thanks guys! I'm terrified of twins because of the extra danger it puts babies in. And I've never had trouble before deciphering an ultrasound and I'm a naturally anxious person so I've just been obsessing like crazy. It's good to know you guys see one normal little blobby baby and not the crazy stuff I keep seeing haha. 

I get sharp pains too btw. I guess it's normal! I can't remember from my last pregnancy, it's like everything but morning sickness, SPD, and labor has totally been erased from my memory :dohh:


----------



## Twinmum87

I know I will sound silly, but you know a lot of sites online and on facebook etc they do targeted advertising based on what you search, I keep getting loads of adverts for baby items and baby shows or sales etc and I have to refrain from 'liking' anything as have not told everyone yet. There are loads of people I know who have announced recently and I have almost slipped up a few times wanting to comment on what they have written! lol!


----------



## PocoHR

I have the same problem Twinmum!! I can't wait until next week, I'm going to announce on Friday :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Oh exciting! How you going to announce? Keeping it nice and simple or doing a picture or anything? Still over 2 weeks before we announce, 1st scan on 8th June.


----------



## Leann83

12 weeks, thought it would never come! Booking appt and 12 week scan today... Hope everyone's feeling good! Looking forward to getting some energy back!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ameli

Beautiful scan pic, Leann!


----------



## Twinmum87

Great scan Leann :)


----------



## Indian Maa

Stacey and Nikie, sharp pains from the sides sound like the round ligament pain. 

I had very bad episodes of it as I had flu and been coughing a lot in the night. Coughing and sudden movements/changing positions while on bed, especially if you have your legs stretched out while sleeping, cause sharp pains as I experienced. Each time I wanted to shift position or cough, I curled up a bit and that really helped. Well, that's about sleeping positions. I think it will help if you try to move a bit slower than usual especially when you have the ligaments already stretched - over stretching them causes the pain as I read somewhere.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

So sorry Lee can't imagine how you feel right now xx


----------



## PocoHR

Twinmum87 said:


> Oh exciting! How you going to announce? Keeping it nice and simple or doing a picture or anything? Still over 2 weeks before we announce, 1st scan on 8th June.

I want to announce by doing a picture with two big Christmas stockings and one little one and say that we will have a baby in December, but my DH thinks its too cheesy :haha: I'm still not sure how I'll do it, I might just post a scan pic and say "finally" too! I bet the two weeks will go quickly, I still can't believe I'll be 12 weeks next week!


----------



## Twinmum87

Awww Poco I think that sounds very cute and very apt!


----------



## Lee37

Tks to all you lovely ladies for all your support. Wishing you all a Happy and healthy 9 months and baby/s.


----------



## mazndave

So sorry to hear your news Lee.

Some great scan pics appearing, maybe it's because I've got kids to run around after, but I feel like it's come around to being time for scans pretty quickly! I've got to wait til 10th June for mine, I'll be 13 weeks :( Got a wedding next weekend and then 4 days away with the family though, so that will help pass the time.

For our reveal I'm planning on changing my Facebook cover and profile pictures. Cover photo will be all our shoes in a row with month and year of birth underneath, then baby will have a pair of Christmas Pudding booties I had for Elsie, with Dec 15 underneath. Profile picture will be Seth and Elsie holding a chalkboard each (if I can get Elsie to hold it and not eat it!) Seth's will say oldest child, Elsie's will say youngest child, but that will be crossed out with middle written above it! Won't put a scan pic on to start with, see how many people actually notice and catch on......


----------



## Twinmum87

Sounds cute Maz. :)
Having kids running about isn't making it go faster for me lol! Every day feels like a week!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I've not even had booking in yet, gotta wait til the 2nd of June! If I can talk other half into it was thinking of doing an announcement photo but I'm also really excited about telling my dd. she's 8 so I'm going to use the how baby's are made conversation, then show her some amazing photographs of baby development in the womb I've found online and then finish off with the scan pic and tell her who it is :)
She knows most of it already as she's a curious cookie, I found out when I was 7 and mum was pregnant with my little brother and it worked really well. I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Nikie

2ndtimeAbz said:


> I've not even had booking in yet, gotta wait til the 2nd of June! If I can talk other half into it was thinking of doing an announcement photo but I'm also really excited about telling my dd. she's 8 so I'm going to use the how baby's are made conversation, then show her some amazing photographs of baby development in the womb I've found online and then finish off with the scan pic and tell her who it is :)
> She knows most of it already as she's a curious cookie, I found out when I was 7 and mum was pregnant with my little brother and it worked really well. I thought it was hilarious!

Awww that sounds lovely!


----------



## laurac1988

We're going to use one of our photos from the Queen's Garden Party next week to announce after my wife's 30th birthday party. 
Going to use a caption like "new dress £50, New shirt £30, Taxi to the palace £20... realising that there are three people in this photo? Priceless." Hoping people will figure it out


----------



## Ameli

I love all of the announcement ideas! So fun.


----------



## justplay91

12 weeks today! Feels like an accomplishment, even though I still have about 2 weeks left in first tri, technically. Now I'm jealous of all you UK ladies that get a 12 week scan! I won't see baby again until our private gender ultrasound at around 16 weeks.
We still haven't announced to DH's family or the public yet. I think we're waiting until the gender scan. Not sure how to announce, but I'd like to get my son an "I'm going to be a big brother" onesie and put a picture of that on Facebook for our public announcement. As far as telling DH's family... No idea. I don't think they'll be too pleased about it, tbh.


----------



## blinker86

We wanted to do an announcement that incorporated our dogs, but it's chaos trying to get two Great Danes and a Corgi to all cooperate at the same time, so I decided that this would probably work better. This is just a sample photo I found, but I plan to recreate it this weekend after I hit the 10 week mark and will probably go ahead and announce sometime in the next week.

https://i59.tinypic.com/24qtqty.jpg


----------



## kneeswrites

You guys are so creative and cute. I just posted on FB a picture of a onesie we got and captioned it "Whoops." lol.


----------



## Twinmum87

justplay91 said:


> 12 weeks today! Feels like an accomplishment, even though I still have about 2 weeks left in first tri, technically. Now I'm jealous of all you UK ladies that get a 12 week scan! I won't see baby again until our private gender ultrasound at around 16 weeks.

Key word there being again, we get our very first at 12 weeks. lol Every day feels like an eternity waiting. :(


----------



## mummy2o

2ndtimeAbz said:


> I've not even had booking in yet, gotta wait til the 2nd of June! If I can talk other half into it was thinking of doing an announcement photo but I'm also really excited about telling my dd. she's 8 so I'm going to use the how baby's are made conversation, then show her some amazing photographs of baby development in the womb I've found online and then finish off with the scan pic and tell her who it is :)
> She knows most of it already as she's a curious cookie, I found out when I was 7 and mum was pregnant with my little brother and it worked really well. I thought it was hilarious!

I got the same booking date as you. What is it with Bristolian midwives. Are they all away or something? My ds is 8, but he's so uninterested. Should of had DD first.


----------



## laurac1988

Our announcement has been three years in the waiting. Had a fair amount of time to think about it hehe. 

I got booked in dead on 7 weeks. Consultant appointment is Tuesday and I'm going to check in then to see if they have a date for 12 week scan.


----------



## LadybugWest

I love it! Great idea Blinker!


----------



## Nikie

laurac1988 said:


> We're going to use one of our photos from the Queen's Garden Party next week to announce after my wife's 30th birthday party.
> Going to use a caption like "new dress £50, New shirt £30, Taxi to the palace £20... realising that there are three people in this photo? Priceless." Hoping people will figure it out

I love love love this!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

mummy2o said:


> I got the same booking date as you. What is it with Bristolian midwives. Are they all away or something? My ds is 8, but he's so uninterested. Should of had DD first.

They are proper laid back around here! Which is quite good during labour ( the community midwife I had during pregnancy was also the delivery midwife at my homebirth) hopefully they will get us booked in for scans quick :thumbup:
My ds (4) wants a little brother...to the point he's already asking if he can have one for Christmas....and a cat! Lol.


----------



## laurac1988

Oh and our family announcement will be at wife's 30th birthday party. Going to get her a "be nice to me. My wife's pregnant!" Tshirt...


----------



## Willow82

Wow, it's amazing how much they grow in the space of 3 weeks! 3 weeks ago I had a blob, now I have a baby! I had more brown discharge today so I rang my midwife as I wasn't sure whether I needed a jab due to being rhesus negative. She decided to refer me to the epau which I had to go to immediately. Baby is fine but I have a very small hepatoma which could explain the spotting. Bubs had its feet crossed and if you turn the picture sideways, it looks like it's smiling and having a lovely time in there :)


----------



## Willow82

Hmmm....picture is upside down. Oh well!

I showed my 2 year old the latest scan pic and asked him what he thought it was. His answer? A cow :haha:


----------



## BethMaassen

Hi Ladies! I can not believe I didn't find this before!
I'm Elizabeth! I am 9 weeks today with baby #2 Due December 25th!
I go in for my first sonogram May 27th!


----------



## LadybugWest

Welcome Beth!


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome. Xx


----------



## mummy2o

Welcome Beth. We have the same due date :)


----------



## BethMaassen

mummy2o said:


> Welcome Beth. We have the same due date :)

:D That is awesome!


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've been missing for awhile. Hope everyone is ok.

Found this chart from when I was pregnant with my last DS https://www.welcomebabyhome.com/pregnancy/chinese_gender_calendar.htm

Whats weird is all my boys were correct as were my best friends and my mum's... LOL Have to wait and see if it's right for this one


----------



## ElmaWG

Willow, that's a lovely scan indeed!

Hi Beth. :flower: I see you live in Washington. I'm jealous! Mind me asking where abouts you live? I have a good friend on whidbey island, and it's so very pretty there. I also love Seattle. Would love to live there one day.


----------



## BethMaassen

ElmaWG said:


> Willow, that's a lovely scan indeed!
> 
> Hi Beth. :flower: I see you live in Washington. I'm jealous! Mind me asking where abouts you live? I have a good friend on whidbey island, and it's so very pretty there. I also love Seattle. Would love to live there one day.

I don't mind. I live in Spokane. My DH wants to move to Seattle one day as well. He is from the Netherlands, an there is a nice little Dutch community over there. :)


----------



## luna_19

We live just across the border in Canada! We have driven through Spokane so many times :)


----------



## stacey&bump

Oh wow amazin scan willow ! 

Welcome Beth , a Christmas baby that's lovely :):)

I'm very Nerli 12 weeks , counting down the sleeps til my next scan - 4th June
Hope everyone's keeping well . Alls good my end except for 
The extreme tiredness :(:(


----------



## BethMaassen

luna_19 said:


> We live just across the border in Canada! We have driven through Spokane so many times :)

Wow, that's close!! :D I want to go to Canada one day.


----------



## BethMaassen

stacey&#8782 said:


> Oh wow amazin scan willow !
> 
> Welcome Beth , a Christmas baby that's lovely :):)
> 
> I'm very Nerli 12 weeks , counting down the sleeps til my next scan - 4th June
> Hope everyone's keeping well . Alls good my end except for
> The extreme tiredness :(:(

:) Thank You. and congratulations!, The wait to these scans are horrid!It feels like the days drag on. 

I am well, lots of tiredness, nausea, and heartburn that's only for today. :D


----------



## jessilou

Welcome Beth!!

Love seeing all those gorgeous scan xoxo :)


----------



## Nikie

Hi ladies. I woke up a few times in the night with a sharp pain that feels like stitch on my left side....not in my uterus but way up in my rib cage. I actually thought it was in my dream but had it again about 10 minutes ago. Lasts seconds and is happening ever 30 mins or so. Is this related to heartburn?! I've never had heartburn before so not sure!


----------



## laurac1988

Could be. Why not try some gaviscon and see if it helps?


----------



## Twinmum87

Seems like every time I get a few OK days in a row and dare to think it is passing, the pregnancy hormones decide they have other ideas. :(


----------



## Kallie3000

Twinmum87 said:


> Seems like every time I get a few OK days in a row and dare to think it is passing, the pregnancy hormones decide they have other ideas. :(

DITTO! I've been getting so, so much better - even stopped taking Diclectin for nausea. And so much more energy, did yard work and such all day yesterday. But then exhaustion and nausea suddenly hits like a TRAIN! BOOM!

But, better than two weeks ago, so I'll take it I guess!


----------



## Kallie3000

luna_19 said:


> We live just across the border in Canada! We have driven through Spokane so many times :)

<3 Canada - Home Sweet Home

I'm just north of Montana in Alberta, about three hours from Whitefish. There are actually lots of Canadians on here -its neat meeting so many TTCers/pregnant ladies from Canada, UK, USA and elsewhere!


----------



## ElmaWG

Nikie said:


> Hi ladies. I woke up a few times in the night with a sharp pain that feels like stitch on my left side....not in my uterus but way up in my rib cage. I actually thought it was in my dream but had it again about 10 minutes ago. Lasts seconds and is happening ever 30 mins or so. Is this related to heartburn?! I've never had heartburn before so not sure!

Hmmm... No, that doesn't sound like heartburn at all. Maybe something stretching in your rib cage itself? Ligament or whatnot? Your ribcage is supposed to expand quite a bit during pregnancy.


----------



## Indian Maa

Nikie, no idea what it is, but I got it around a week back, just a few times. Didn't last for long and I think its nothing bad..


----------



## Twinmum87

2 weeks, 11 hours and 40 mins until my first scan ... Not like I am counting or anything.
:haha:


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Had my 12wk scan on thurs. All good. Baby measuring ahead-edd now dec 1st. Nuchal measurement was 2.0 so just waiting on the bloods-fx. Baby was fast asleep. Had to do coughing pelvic thrusts and hip rocking to wake it up!


----------



## Pearlie

Are you all Getting the NT tests? I dunno if there's any point x


----------



## laurac1988

I will be


----------



## Nikie

Indian Maa said:


> Nikie, no idea what it is, but I got it around a week back, just a few times. Didn't last for long and I think its nothing bad..

Sorry, I've been at Silverstone all day! Well, after posting on here I didn't get it again! But I did get genuine heartburn this evening so I definitely know the difference now! Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Hi and congrats nessaw. :)

Pearly, it is a very personal decision. I did not have the test last time and will not this time thou I do understand why many people choose to. Things to possibly consider to help you decide:
-The NT test is very innacurate so would you want to have further testing such as an amnio to find out for certain or be happy not knowing either way until the birth with that high positive lingering in your mind.
- Any other defects such as heart problems which can sometimes occur in babies with downs syndrome can be picked up on at the annomily scan so you can find out about other possible defects without having an answer to the downs testing.
- Would the outcome of the testing change your plans for the pregnancy.
- Would knowing in advance make any difference to you. 

Some people like to know as much as possible in advance but I personally feel that since I would never agree to any further testing I would rather not have that hanging over my head and googling everything going for months on end and stressing myself out over something that possibly will not even be happening. There will be plenty nurses and doctors at the hospital to provide all the support and information I need if baby were to be born with downs syndrome.


----------



## Eclaire

Pearlie we are not doing the nt scan. Just the verifi DNA test. I would love to do the scan but hubby feels it is redundant and the other test is more reliable and tests for more stuff. Plus you find out the sex of the baby with it. Now I can't wait to get home so I can have the blood work done. Hubby won't let us announce until we know baby is healthy. One more week until verifi.


----------



## blinker86

We are also not doing the NT scan. We have minimal risk to begin with, and I feel that it would just cause me unnecessary stress.

I have to share my announcement photos with you all that I decided to post to Facebook today. After editing them, I just couldn't wait any longer!

https://i58.tinypic.com/am6ot4.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/27zxmrc.jpg


----------



## ElmaWG

That's really adorable, blinker! Love the lil booties. 

I'm having the NT screening on Tuesday--in two days! My main reason for doing so is that I get to have an an ultrasound so Ill get to see babe. But also, if there were something wrong I would want to know, just to prepare myself and what not. My insurance does not offer the DNA testing unless the NT screening is abnormal. I'm only offered the NT screening cause I'll be 35 when babe is born. If I had to pay out of pocket I would definitely not be doing it.


----------



## kneeswrites

We will be doing the nt scan. I don't care if baby has Down syndrome, that wouldn't change anything, but I would want to make sure that baby didn't have anything incompatible with life because I can't take a doomed baby to term, that would be too much on my psyche. Plus giving birth almost killed me last time and that's a factor. Plus I've always been one to think knowledge is power. I would want to also know if there were any health problems, such as heart issues, we needed to address before birth to ensure baby survived. And it's noninvasive. I wouldn't do an amnio.

My next scan is either June 6 or June 23.... I really hope it's sooner rather than later just to make sure there's only one baby because I'm too paranoid! 

Ps: I can totally feel baby moving. And I'm 100% sure this time unlike a few weeks ago. So AWESOME.


----------



## luna_19

I chose not.to do any of.the genetic testing this time, I don't qualify for a free nt scan and the blood tests they do now you don't get results until almost 20 weeks. We decided to do our detailed scan at 19 weeks so if there is any obvious problems we still have time.to do a quad screen if we want


----------



## BethMaassen

3 sleeps until my first ultrasound. I am so excited and anxious.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ah blinker they are so cute!!!! :) 

No not nt scan for me either as it wouldnt effect the outcome of the pregnancy.


----------



## Twinmum87

Very cute blinker. :)


----------



## laurac1988

I have my consultant appointment tomorrow and I'm hoping I'll be able to get my 12 week scan date out of them.

We're announcing at my wife's 30th birthday party on June 13th when I'll be 11+5. Would be nice if it was before that but I'm doubtful it will be.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

A couple of times I think I've felt movement almost like a pop or as if I'm get gently tapped. Most of what I can remember from last time was them both loving a bit of a roll around and getting knees and elbows sticking everywhere!


----------



## kneeswrites

2ndtimeAbz said:


> A couple of times I think I've felt movement almost like a pop or as if I'm get gently tapped. Most of what I can remember from last time was them both loving a bit of a roll around and getting knees and elbows sticking everywhere!

That's how it feels for me too mostly, I felt it at 11 weeks last time. It's super light, almost a bubbly feeling. Like a butterfly fluttering in my pelvis lol. I can't wait for my next u/s so I can have proof I'm feeling it move and tell people without them calling me crazy.


----------



## ElmaWG

Had the NT screening day, which went very well, though still have to wait for blood work to get the full report. The ultrasound tech said it looks like I'm having a BOY! She said they've done an internal study at that (very large) facility, and they correctly predict gender 80 percent of the time at 12-14 weeks. So pretty good odds..but might be a girl still. Though Im happy either way! 

In other news, they moved my due date foward 4 days. Officially due in November :cry: If baby does come in November, I really hope it's before thanksgiving, so there's more room in my tummy to pig out! :munch: Although...I don't know who will be cooking dinner if I have a newborn.


----------



## Aurora Rose

ElmaWG said:


> Had the NT screening day, which went very well, though still have to wait for blood work to get the full report. The ultrasound tech said it looks like I'm having a BOY! She said they've done an internal study at that (very large) facility, and they correctly predict gender 80 percent of the time at 12-14 weeks. So pretty good odds..but might be a girl still. Though Im happy either way!
> 
> In other news, they moved my due date foward 4 days. Officially due in November :cry: *If baby does come in November, I really hope it's before thanksgiving, so there's more room in my tummy to pig out!* :munch: Although...I don't know who will be cooking dinner if I have a newborn.

:rofl:


----------



## ElmaWG

It's a serious concern I have lol. 

I'll try to post a pic later. B&B is being weird for me tonight.


----------



## jumpingo

ElmaWG said:


> It's a serious concern I have lol.
> 
> I'll try to post a pic later. B&B is being weird for me tonight.

man, i didn't even think of that!:dohh: looks like many of us will have to pick and choose which foods to eat first, to make sure we get them before getting full. also, we need to make sure to save "extra" leftovers so we can eat the same amount, just spread it out over more days!:haha:


----------



## BethMaassen

ElmaWG said:


> Had the NT screening day, which went very well, though still have to wait for blood work to get the full report. The ultrasound tech said it looks like I'm having a BOY! She said they've done an internal study at that (very large) facility, and they correctly predict gender 80 percent of the time at 12-14 weeks. So pretty good odds..but might be a girl still. Though Im happy either way!
> 
> In other news, they moved my due date foward 4 days. Officially due in November :cry: If baby does come in November, I really hope it's before thanksgiving, so there's more room in my tummy to pig out! :munch: Although...I don't know who will be cooking dinner if I have a newborn.

Congratulations! 
My sister said the same thing with her pregnancies, all due around Thanksgiving. First one came in early December and the second one came early November and third one came in late October (4 weeks premature).
SO I suppose it could go any way.


----------



## BethMaassen

Tomorrow afternoon is my first sonogram! I am so excited. I wasn't this excited with DD, but then again, I didn't know I was getting a sonogram till I was sitting in the exam room at my doctor's clinic.


----------



## ElmaWG

Good luck at your scan tomorrow, Beth. I'm going to go to sleep fantasizing about thanksgiving. I'll probably wake up in the middle of the night starving.


----------



## BethMaassen

ElmaWG said:


> Good luck at your scan tomorrow, Beth. I'm going to go to sleep fantasizing about thanksgiving. I'll probably wake up in the middle of the night starving.


Thank you!


----------



## TeddysGirl

10 weeks today ! It seems to have flown by ! Baby's heartbeat is so strong on the Doppler !


----------



## laurac1988

That's awesome news  Happy 10 weeks  

We're getting a doppler next payday. I didn't want to get one too early and freak myself out


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Argh! Now I have a date for booking in it feels like I'm waiting forever for it and I can't believe June still seems ages away! Off work this week which isn't helping pass the time but on the flip side I'm glad I'm off as I'm exhausted! Nausea has come back...was retching trying to get some soup down last night. :(
I'm slowly realising just how clueless about it all my OH is....he thought the midwife would do a scan on booking in and he doesn't know much/ anything about pregnancy and how it works. This might sound mean but he can ask me or look online or read a bloody book!! It must be hard for him as I've done it before but wish he'd pull his finger out of his backside :/ Grrrr ranting over. I'm in such a jolly mood today ;)


----------



## Willow82

I've not been on here much recently as we had such a hectic weekend. It was exhausting! I managed to stay up until 1am on Saturday night (my average time at the moment is 9) and I'm still paying for it. I think my ms is easing off but last night I ended up throwing up again, so it's taking a while I think. I cannot wait until I start feeling normal again!

I have my dating scan in one hour and ten minutes!! I'm really looking forward to seeing bubs again (I had a viability scan only on Friday where he/she was looking good). I'm really excited to go to the maternity hospital again. It will be the first time since I walked out of there carrying my newborn baby boy over two and a half years ago! :happydance: The other scans were at the epau which is in a different hospital.


----------



## Twinmum87

Good luck to those having scans soon, enjoy it! 

Elma, glad yours went well! 

Laura I get what you mean, HB can be so hard to find early on and I would end up panicing every time I couldn't find it right away! lol!

My OH has been OK, he asks me questions and read thru all the bits the MW gave us and I send him the weekly e-mail I get that tells you whats happening at that point in pregnancy. 

Nausea has gotten much worse again the past 2 days. Felt on the verge of being sick a few times. Luckily it isn't so bad that I am struggling to eat anything at all but I did eat much less yesterday. I had a few chunks of pineapple, a crumpet and 2 slices of eggy bread. :/ Hoping I can manage a bit more today.


----------



## stacey&bump

Haven't been on recently just so busy and tired haha ! 
How is everyone . Laura I've been thinking on getting a Doppler too but kind of in two minds lol ! 

Had my driving test today ... Failed it :( damn lol but I'm optimistic so going to book in really soon again , 1 silly mistake let me down :(

On a brighter note I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and have my official scan next thurs :) happy happy girl ! Just hope everything's okay , 8 week scan went well so fingers crossed alls good in there !

Hope u ladies r good x


----------



## Willow82

I had my scan which was amazing! At the epau, they quickly showed me baby on the monitor which was exciting enough but at the maternity hospital, they had a separate tv monitor on the opposite wall where we could watch the entire time they were doing all the measurements. They didn't have this when I was having DS so it was a nice surprise and baby was being so funny. It kept bouncing up and down and at one point stretched its legs right up in the air. 

It's also slamming on the ham. No wonder I've been so tired. On Friday it was measuring one day ahead and now it's three days ahead. Can I have my EDD changed from the 8th to the 5th?

Saw the consultant about my 3rd degree tear. He's happy for me to go natural again. It sounds like I was really unlucky to tear last time as I had none of the risk factors. He said that I'm not more likely to tear again (good) but if I do, it'll be worse than last time (not so good).

Sorry, that was a bit of an essay!


----------



## Ameli

Glad your scan went well, Willow!


----------



## luna_19

My hubby has no clue either and he refuses to read anything I send him :| I was actually just complaining in a group yesterday about how he won't listen to my suggestions or read anything on better ways to deal with our toddler sigh. I will have to drag him to a mw appointment at some.point so they can tell him that home birth is safe since he won't listen to me on that either


----------



## Twinmum87

Random but can anyone see my tickers? My lilypie ones are just showing as ? in a blue box for me but I can see everyone elses. Not changed anything.


----------



## Ameli

Twinmum: I think something's wrong with just Lilypie tickers. It's not just yours. Must be that website having issues.


----------



## Aurora Rose

Twinmum87 said:


> Random but can anyone see my tickers? My lilypie ones are just showing as ? in a blue box for me but I can see everyone elses. Not changed anything.

Going back through previous pages I can see other people's lillypie tickers, but yours are just tiny 'cannot load' type picture squares. :shrug:


----------



## Eclaire

Is anyone else having severe digestive upset? It started on Sunday for me and isn't any better even with a 180 degree change in diet. The cramping, gas and loose stools are killing me. I hope this gets better before my 12 hour flight home with a toddler on my lap Friday.


----------



## Willow82

Aurora Rose said:


> Twinmum87 said:
> 
> 
> Random but can anyone see my tickers? My lilypie ones are just showing as ? in a blue box for me but I can see everyone elses. Not changed anything.
> 
> Going back through previous pages I can see other people's lillypie tickers, but yours are just tiny 'cannot load' type picture squares. :shrug:Click to expand...

The lilypie ticker for my toddler's age has completely disappeared.


----------



## Twinmum87

Weird. Will try and sort it tomorrow.


----------



## joeliza24

12 weeks today and still nauseous and exhausted :(


----------



## joeliza24

I just got the results for the panorama testing and everything is normal (thank GOD!). I also found out I'm having a :pink:

YAY!!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats our first confirmed sex too!

I had some awful.diarrhea the other day, I had an iced mocha that did not agree with me :/


----------



## LillyTame

joeliza24 said:


> I just got the results for the panorama testing and everything is normal (thank GOD!). I also found out I'm having a :pink:
> 
> YAY!!!

Congratulations on team :pink:! Our 1st gender reveal!:cloud9:


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats Jeoliza on your good panorama results! Yay for you and the baby girl! :)

Elma and Willow, glad the scan went well for both of you.

My husband has some general knowledge about all these, as we had a 3 year long ttcc a high risk pregnancy for our first. But I sometimes get annoyed about his ways... He says we will not buy any clothes for the baby before birth. That's how it is in India - its considered unlucky to buy personal items before birth. They run to the hospital's baby shop as soon as the Doctor confirms the birth. I had to literally give lecture to him how different it is here... For our 12th week scan I went alone to the scanning room. He waited outside. This has happened through out our last pregnancy where we had a scan each week from 14th week. I thought he will change over time, but he doesn't. But he is very supportive at home, I wake up to the bed coffee he makes, he puts DS to sleep right from beginning, cooks whenever I am unwell


----------



## BethMaassen

My sonogram went well! Baby is perfect. Measuring a few days behind, but due date remains Dec 25th!!
 



Attached Files:







baby10002a.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4









baby10004a.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kneeswrites

Yay healthy babies and yay our first gender reveal! Girl power :cloud9:


My ab muscles are so sore, I feel like I did a hundred crunches but I've done almost nothing...what is thissss

Also my SPD has already started :'( I'm terrified. I was pretty much incapacitated by 19 weeks last time and the fact that it's already beginning is really just sucky. Plus I have to start working again soon so idk how that's gonna go... Damn SPD. Last time I was kind of a wimp about talking to my doctors though, I'd be like "My hips hurt" and they'd be like "It's normal" and I'd just be like okay.. But I've since realized it is NOT normal to be unable to move and barely even walk. So this time I'm going to demand they help me.


----------



## stacey&bump

Aw joeliza ! A girl how lovely ! Congrats :):) 

Beth - lovely scan glad alls well :)

I'm 12 weeks today yippee ! Thinking on telling my work mates today not too sure though :s my scan is in 7 days ? I've already had an 8 week one and all was well ? Should I just go ahead and announce ?


----------



## Willow82

joeliza24 said:


> I just got the results for the panorama testing and everything is normal (thank GOD!). I also found out I'm having a :pink:
> 
> YAY!!!

Congrats! How exciting :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Stacey, I told my work at 12 weeks. But I was starting to show. I think you should tell if you want, though If you have a scan in a week I could also understand wanting to wait.

I look obvious pregnant now. It's crazy, the last week or so my tummy has gotten SO much bigger. I kinda like it. :haha:

Knees, I don't know much about SPD. Sound pretty nasty, but I'd definitely try to get some help, advice, physical therapy...something. Good luck, hon. 

Lovely scan, Beth. You must be feeling great. 

joeliza....I girl, wow, you must be thrilled! Will you have one of each now?


----------



## stacey&bump

Thanks elma I think I might , had you had a scan when you told ur work ? I suppose it is just a week to wait but with having an earlier scan I suppose I could tell :)
Aw great that ur showing :):) that must be lovely if I press in low down I can definitely feel my uterus but not showing much yet x


----------



## joeliza24

Thanks ladies! I am over the moon that baby appears healthy. The gender is the icing on the cake. It will be the first granddaughter on my side, and I the only girl out of 4 kids - lots of testosterone in my family!

Beth: congrats on a lovely scan!

Indianma: it sounds like a defense mechanism to me. Remember that your hubby too went through the disappointingly long TTC period. Sounds like he's just protecting himself. But I can imagine how much it sucks for him to not be as involved as you would like. I really hope he comes around.

Stacey: I'm with the other ladies, if you're showing chances are your workmates already suspect. Do you have a Doppler or know someone that can lend you one? You could use it as reassurance that all's well. Just a thought :)


----------



## luna_19

Chiro and massage therapy can help.so much with SPD, my doctor last time told me to just live.with my hip pain but luckily I didn't listen. This pregnancy I started going at 5 weeks and it has already really helped


----------



## Aurora Rose

Knees - that sounds awful! :-( I hope they listen and help you out. :hugs:

Joeliza - yay for a girl! :happydance: They're awesome! When I found out #2 was a girl I was absolutely livid, stomped out of the hospital and everything. I wanted 3 boys (HA....no way could I handle another like my son though!). But then I started shopping....all the pink and foo-foo and lace...oh my, I got so excited. And now, well... :shhh: ....she's kinda my favorite person EVER. Just don't tell my son or hubby. :haha:


----------



## joeliza24

That's too funny Aurora! I honestly don't know what to expect with a girl. All I know are boys! I have 3 brothers, one of which I basically raised, 3 nephews and a son. Shopping should be fun tho, I think! No more rolling my eyes, or walking as quickly as possible, as I pass the pink everything isles :)


----------



## Eclaire

Elma I am clearly showing too. We have been away for three weeks so it will be a bit of a shock for my friends who do not know I am pregnant. I am hoping it can get me upgraded in my flight home tomorrow.


----------



## Aurora Rose

Eclaire said:


> Elma I am clearly showing too. We have been away for three weeks so it will be a bit of a shock for my friends who do not know I am pregnant. I am hoping it can get me upgraded in my flight home tomorrow.

I flew across the country round trip when I was about 35 weeks or so, and I was flipping HUGE...and I had to sit in the middle of two people on the flights over, and in the aisle seat on both flights home. Meanwhile, my hubby got upgraded to 1st class on both his flights home because...military. I wanted to punch him in the nose.


----------



## K8te

Lovely to see all the scans and gender reveals!

We are currently on holiday and I couldn't resist checking in with you lovely ladies.

I'm 10 weeks at the min and most of my symptoms seem to have gone but I'm staying positive only 2 weeks until my scan

Hope everyone is doing well
X


----------



## laurac1988

Mocked up our announcement ready for about two week's time.
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/AnnoPic_zpsbly5zfcp.jpg


----------



## K8te

That looks fantastic Laura!

X


----------



## Aurora Rose

That's really awesome Laura! And can I just say, you and your wife are FREAKING ADORABLE?! :thumbup::winkwink::blush:

From the way I read your idea description awhile back I thought there would be no ultrasound picture and people would be left to figure it out. I love that it says "3 family members" instead of just "3 people". <3


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhh thankyou xxx

We weren't originally going to use an ultrasound, but figured we would for funsies. And it was hard to not get anyone else in the back so went with family members so we didn't have any smartasses saying "there's loads of people in this pic!" Lol


----------



## blinker86

Very cute, laura! You definitely have more patience and self-control than me...I couldn't wait to post once I had my photos ready!


----------



## Twinmum87

Love it Laura!


----------



## Twinmum87

Have awful pain in my right hip again. It feels like me hip is really weak. Aching down into my leg too. Does this sound like ligament pain? I cannot remember what it felt like last time. It is not a constant pain, have had it happen 3 times in the last week bit when the pain starts it lasts for several hours.


----------



## Eclaire

Laura love the pic.

Aurora I can't believe your husband took the upgrade and left you alone like that. I would have some strong words for him, but I am trying to be a nice person. Not easy when I don't sleep or get any down time.


----------



## Aurora Rose

Eclaire said:


> Laura love the pic.
> 
> Aurora I can't believe your husband took the upgrade and left you alone like that. I would have some strong words for him, but I am trying to be a nice person. Not easy when I don't sleep or get any down time.

Oh, sorry I guess I didn't put in there that we were on different flights... :oops: I did have some strong words for him when I found out though. Cause, ya know, being hugely pregnant, summertime, just got off uncomfy flights....yeah. HOWEVER.....he flies quite a bit, at least once a month, and *aaaaalmost* always gets bumped up. And then of course has to brag to me about it. :ignore:


----------



## Indian Maa

Laura, awesome picture. I love the happiness on both of your face. Stay blessed! 

Only my husband and mom in law knows. I plan to tell my mom each time I call up. But I can't. My brother and wife are in 2nd year of ttc. Of course I am older to him by 5 years and to her by 10 years. Still I think my mom won't appreciate. Some times mom in laws care for you more.


----------



## ElmaWG

That sounds terrible, Indian Maa. You really think your mom wont be happy for you? 

Twinmum, could it be a pinched nerve? Perhaps sciatica? I had a pinched nerve in my back a couple weeks ago, I think probably due to ligaments stretching and baby settling. Perhaps in could be something similar? I do hope it gets better--or at least doesn't get any worse!

It's a very cute and fun announcement pic Laura, and I love the dress.


----------



## Indian Maa

Often the strongest gets the least support. It was like that from the beginning. I don't mind it that way. I got wonderful friends and in-laws. All I wish is that they get preg soon so mom would feel fine to accept my news.


----------



## Twinmum87

I went to GP about it last time it happened and asked if I might have nipped a nerve and he just said we cannot investigate whilst you are pregnant, use a wheety bag and take paracetamol. I did think sciatica at first as I cannot walk when it gets at it's worst but it runs down the inside of my hip round the front then round to the side not thru the butt like sciatic nerve does. My hip is still aching from getting the pain again yesterday.


----------



## ElmaWG

Hmmm, maybe not sciatica then. But could maybe be a different nerve? What in the world is a wheety bag?

According to the new due date they gave me (haven't changed my ticker), I'm 14 weeks today. Seems unreal.


----------



## Twinmum87

Its like a bag, but a rectangle that is filled with wheat grains and you put it in the microwave to heat it up and place it round your neck or on your back, where ever is hurting. Like using a hot water bottle.


----------



## Twinmum87

I bet you are right thou and it's just a different nerve in a similar area. I do have a few displaced vertabre so prone to nipping nerves.


----------



## joeliza24

Super cute announcement Laura!


----------



## PocoHR

Hey everyone, I just wanted to share my 12 week scan pics!! Baby is doing great, HB at 162 and measuring at 12+4 :) And my hematoma is gone!!! Amazing!! They are worried they might have seen another one, but it might also just be nothing. They will let me know later, keep your fingers crossed for me that its nothing, I want to go off pelvic rest!
 



Attached Files:







12w - 4 pics.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Aurora Rose

PocoHR said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to share my 12 week scan pics!! Baby is doing great, HB at 162 and measuring at 12+4 :) And my hematoma is gone!!! Amazing!! They are worried they might have seen another one, but it might also just be nothing. They will let me know later, keep your fingers crossed for me that its nothing, I want to go off pelvic rest!

Beautiful scans. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Aurora Rose

I had my 12 week scan this morning, though I'm supposed to be 12 weeks tomorrow. Baby B hasn't made it. She said baby stopped growing probably very soon after my first appointment (at 9w 4d), and is almost gone. Only measures just over 6 weeks. :cry: :sad1:

She said Baby A is looking perfect and shouldn't experience any problems from this. I go back in a week just to make sure. I have a couple scans to share of Baby A. <3

https://i.imgur.com/SxluAqE.png 

https://i.imgur.com/PwSnhCo.png

(I guess I need my group listing changed from twins to singleton and an angel. :sad2: )


----------



## Twinmum87

This is so completely random and I keep trying to put it from my mind as until the scan I cannot know either way, but did anyone use opk's on the cycle they conceive and their scan date match up with when they think they ovulated? How accurate actually are they? 

I used opk's on cd10, 11, 12 & 13 and they were all negative. I usually have a 26 day cycle, one just before I got pregnant was 25 days so I was predicted to ovulate on cd12. I think the very first one I did on cd10 was ever so slightly darker but still a long way from positive. I couldn't have ovulated after I stopped using the opk's as I started getting nausea from cd19 and had a very strong immediate positive on cd22. I am assuming that if the opk's were correct and I did not ovulate at or after cd10, then I must have ovulated at or before cd9. I am really hoping I will get put forward 5 days at my scan since the EDD based on LMP goes by a woman ovulating on cd14.


----------



## Twinmum87

Oh Aurora, I am so sorry for your loss. Huge hugs. xx


----------



## LillyTame

:cry: Sorry to hear this, Aurora :hugs: I hope Baby A continues to have no issues :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

I'm so sorry aurora xxx


----------



## BethMaassen

Poco, That is great news, and lovely pictures. 
Aurora, Great pictures, and I am truly sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

Twinmum87 said:


> This is so completely random and I keep trying to put it from my mind as until the scan I cannot know either way, but did anyone use opk's on the cycle they conceive and their scan date match up with when they think they ovulated? How accurate actually are they?
> 
> I used opk's on cd10, 11, 12 & 13 and they were all negative. I usually have a 26 day cycle, one just before I got pregnant was 25 days so I was predicted to ovulate on cd12. I think the very first one I did on cd10 was ever so slightly darker but still a long way from positive. I couldn't have ovulated after I stopped using the opk's as I started getting nausea from cd19 and had a very strong immediate positive on cd22. I am assuming that if the opk's were correct and I did not ovulate at or after cd10, then I must have ovulated at or before cd9. I am really hoping I will get put forward 5 days at my scan since the EDD based on LMP goes by a woman ovulating on cd14.

(i attached my chart from this cycle, maybe that will help.)

FF said i ovulated on CD12, and i got a positive HPT at 10dpo (the 9dpo was negative, but when i look at the progression now, it looks positive:shrug:) had a positive urine test at 12dpo at the OBGYN clinic, but didn't get blood work done until weeks later.

when i went in for a dating scan at 6w+2d, baby was measuring 6w+5d. so, that would be more in line with FF's cd12 guess.

then i went in at 8w even to a japanese clinic (i start spotting and i lost babyjump around then, so i got really nervous, but the on base clinic here does nothing:roll:) and the doctor actually looked at my FF chart and guessed that i ovulated on cd9, then looked at baby, who was measuring 8w+5d, which would be pretty much spot on for cd9.:shrug:

and THEN i went in for my official OB appointment on base at 9w+3d (LMP) and baby was measuring 10w+1d. so, again, 5 days ahead of a "typical" cd14 ovulation. 

so basically i would say that ovulating early and measuring ahead is entirely possible. i would also say that once they do a scan and measure and give you an estimated due date, you end up just counting based on that and the whole LMP counting seems to not really matter (especially when it's only a matter of 4-5 days) or maybe that's just me? that or my baby is just a giant?!:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-05-30 at 7.47.17 AM.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PocoHR

I'm so sorry Aurora, I also lost one twin during this pregnancy. Its such a mix of emotions, PM me if you want to chat. xx


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry aurora, I had the same thing happen with my first pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## joeliza24

Big hugs Aurora.


----------



## jumpingo

Aurora Rose said:


> I had my 12 week scan this morning, though I'm supposed to be 12 weeks tomorrow. Baby B hasn't made it. She said baby stopped growing probably very soon after my first appointment (at 9w 4d), and is almost gone. Only measures just over 6 weeks. :cry: :sad1:
> 
> She said Baby A is looking perfect and shouldn't experience any problems from this. I go back in a week just to make sure. I have a couple scans to share of Baby A. <3
> 
> (I guess I need my group listing changed from twins to singleton and an angel. :sad2: )


oh that's such bittersweet news. 
i hope baby A continues to do well and let yourself grieve however you need to for baby B.:hugs:


----------



## Indian Maa

Poco, glad your scan went well.

Aurora, so sorry about your loss. Loved the picture of BabyA, especially the one from back side of the baby. 

Twinmom, I used ovulations kits during the cycle I have conceived. Ovulated on CD15 and both the scans I had (8+ and 12 week) confirmed the fetal age matching with ovln date.


----------



## kneeswrites

I'm so so sorry Aurora. I can't imagine dealing with both good news and the worst news at the same time. I will keep Baby A in my thoughts and my fingers crossed for his/her continued healthy.


----------



## nessaw

Aurora I'm so very sorry.x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

So sorry Aurora xx glad to hear baby A is doing well x


----------



## Willow82

Aurora Rose said:


> I had my 12 week scan this morning, though I'm supposed to be 12 weeks tomorrow. Baby B hasn't made it. She said baby stopped growing probably very soon after my first appointment (at 9w 4d), and is almost gone. Only measures just over 6 weeks. :cry: :sad1:
> 
> She said Baby A is looking perfect and shouldn't experience any problems from this. I go back in a week just to make sure. I have a couple scans to share of Baby A. <3
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/SxluAqE.png
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/PwSnhCo.png
> 
> (I guess I need my group listing changed from twins to singleton and an angel. :sad2: )

So sorry Aurora. Glad that the other baby is looking good.


----------



## Willow82

Twinmum87 said:


> This is so completely random and I keep trying to put it from my mind as until the scan I cannot know either way, but did anyone use opk's on the cycle they conceive and their scan date match up with when they think they ovulated? How accurate actually are they?
> 
> I used opk's on cd10, 11, 12 & 13 and they were all negative. I usually have a 26 day cycle, one just before I got pregnant was 25 days so I was predicted to ovulate on cd12. I think the very first one I did on cd10 was ever so slightly darker but still a long way from positive. I couldn't have ovulated after I stopped using the opk's as I started getting nausea from cd19 and had a very strong immediate positive on cd22. I am assuming that if the opk's were correct and I did not ovulate at or after cd10, then I must have ovulated at or before cd9. I am really hoping I will get put forward 5 days at my scan since the EDD based on LMP goes by a woman ovulating on cd14.

I used the dual digital ones which were useless! I started using them cd8 onwards which were negative. I then started getting the high fertility flashing smilie for 8 days in a row before I gave up! It never caught my peak surge. There was I thinking that i hadn't ovulated and I was pregnant!


----------



## mummy2o

So sorry for your loss Aurora. I'm sure baby A will make it though.

Poco lovely picture :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Thanks jumpingo, indina ma, willow. 

Jumpingo, last time I had no clue about all this ovulation timing stuff and my scan ended up measuring me bang on for my LMP. That's why I want to hurry up and get my scan because if the OPK's were corect and I did ovulate early I want to know what date I am going off. 9 days seems forever away still haha!

Willow, I was like that, I got really upset thinking I had stopped ovulating as for 8 cyclec before hand tracking I had clear signs of fertile stage from cd9-13 every time then suddenly I had no signs of ovulation what so ever the month prior to and the 1st month of ttc. Was shaking for hours when the test came up positive!


----------



## Twinmum87

My hip is getting worse, absolute agony. Just had to quickly nip to the post office and pretty much now I can only manage very very short distances, i.e. walking about the house but I have to keep sitting down. Saw GP during the week and he refused to do anything saying they cannot do investigations whilst I am pregnant to find out what it is. Don't know what to do.


----------



## laurac1988

Id go back to the GP. If the pain is severe and is affecting your daily life, they have to do what they can


----------



## Twinmum87

Just looked on GP online appointment booking service, only a handful of appointments left for the entire week. There are 9 GP's at tht surgery and the only ones with availablity is the 1 GP that is an absolute A hole and never listens, always fobs you off, and the GP I saw last time who refused to investigate. Why can't anything just be simple. Mum keeps mithering me to ring NHS Direct but the most I will get from that is an out of hours GP app at the hospital, if they book one at all.


----------



## ElmaWG

Aurora, I'm so sad to hear the loss of the twin, but glad to hear/see that baby A is thriving. It sounds like such an emotionally complicated experience. 

Poco, your scans look great, thanks for sharing!

Twinmum, I'm sorry that your pain has gotten so much worse. Even when not pregnant, I tend to get lots of random joint pain, and ibuprofen is my best friend. Reducing the inflammation is just the ticket for that kind of thing. Too bad it's advised against during pregnancy. I wonder if there might be a different anti inflammatory that is safe? I know naproxin/alieve is out. Maybe something with a prescription? Sucks that your doc won't help.


----------



## LadybugWest

Aurora I'm sorry for your loss and I pray for the continued health of baby A.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Twin mum do you think it is spd? The pain is from your hip joints loosening and sliding. I've been getting it on and off for the last few weeks so I'm getting a pregnancy yoga/pilates dvd and seeing if that helps plus sleeping with a pillow between my knees and ankles works. Been researching all the positions that put pressure on the hip joints and it's pretty much all the ways I was comfy before pregnancy :( you can get pelvic support belts aswell? Don't know if they're any good as not had this before!


----------



## Twinmum87

I don't know because it's only on 1 side, not sure if that is possible. It's just pretty much all the pain is round the front and sciatic nerve runs down the buttock and down the back of the leg so really not sure it is sciatica either. My whole leg aches but the pain is down the front of my thigh and thru my whole hip, into my pelvic bone type area and in the right side of my abdomen.


----------



## luna_19

Twinmum I highly recommend seeing a chiropractor. I get awful SI joint pain in pregnancy, it's the joint where your spine meets the pelvis and it causes horrible.pain in one hip while walking. Doctors are morons when it comes to stuff like this, my ob last pregnancy said to just.live.with it but luckily I ignored him and saw my chiro regularly and it helped so much. This time around I am alternating between chiro and RMT and I have virtually no pain at all right now. My midwife also recommended trying an osteopath if it gets really bad towards the end again


----------



## nessaw

Twinmum all my pgs have measured to ov date rather than lmp. I tend to ov cd12 of a 26day cycle.
Like willow my cb fertility monitor only gave me highs the month I got pg this time but the one on cd12 looked peak to me when out of the machine.


----------



## laurac1988

I ovulated cd18 and baby is on track with that


----------



## stacey&bump

Poco ur scan pics are so clear and really cute :) so happy for u !

Aurora I am so sorry for your loss , so bittersweet for u :( xx


----------



## Twinmum87

I am phoning mw tomorrow and try to get booked into Dr again. New fun addition to the pain, tense my abdominal muscles even slightly and it causes horrendous pain. That will sure make giving birth interesting ....


----------



## ElmaWG

The abdominal pain may very well be round ligament pain. Sudden, and sharp? I get it when I seeeze, or even sometimes when I cough or roll over in bed. I think that SHOULD be fine by the time you go into labor.


----------



## Twinmum87

The pain is there constantly but if I sneeze, take a deep breath in, cough etc it get very intense it's horrible. Didn't get pains this bad with my twins. :(


----------



## Aurora Rose

Thank you, ladies. We still haven't told anybody about the pregnancy aside from my best friend, so there's not really any support system other than BnB. As a few of you mentioned, yes it was very bittersweet news, so many conflicting emotions. But we're ok. I'm trying to make sure we don't stop feeling joy over Baby A, because once that happens it can be nearly impossible to climb out of that black hole.

Twinmum, I'm so so sorry you're having so much pain. It sounds absolutely horrible. I'm just shocked by how many times I hear that doctors won't lift a pinkie to see what's wrong with a woman, just because she's pregnant. I would put my foot down and demand somebody help me. I'd get furious, loud, and possibly nasty depending on whether they continued to shrug me off. But I'm bipolar so 1). It never surprises anybody when I go on a tirade, and 2). I learned the hard way that, all too often, people (usually women unfortunately) have to really get loud and not back down before doctors finally believe them and do something. (Getting help for things like depression and bipolar can be like trying to get a warm hug from a brick wall).

I really hope somebody listens to you soon and that you get some relief. You shouldn't have to suffer like this for months on end. :hugs:


----------



## Twinmum87

Huge hugs Aurora and keep strong. Like you say keep focusing on your baby and keeps smiling and jumping for joy at every little mile stone. :) The pain of the loss will not go away but having a little life inside of you will help you carry on and get you thru. :) Over time things will get easier to deal with, it never feels OK that it happened or goes away completely but it stops being so raw and so painful. Just takes time xx 

I think I will make a fuss tomorrow if I still don't feel completely better. I have my guinea pig at the vets for an operation today and helping out at the kids little school trip after lunch so get all that out the way then it's war haha!

Fingers crossed that I do not jinx myself, but I am feeling much better today. The pain is minimal when I am still, it isn't as sharp when I sneeze etc and even thou it does still hurt a lot when I am moving about even on crutches it is at no where near the level it was in the previous 3 days so hopefully it was just a trapped nerve which is now free so just having the after effects and that nerve was probably exaggerating the effects of normal round ligament pain.


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi ladies how are you all :) I have told my co workers so now the cat is well and truly out of the bag :) have my 13 week scan in 2 days time ! Cannot believe how fast it's come around ! So excited


----------



## laurac1988

All super exciting!
My coworkers msotly know as well. We're a really small office, though. Only 6 of us


----------



## Twinmum87

Very exciting Stacey!

I was a total muppit this morning and thought it would be a brilliant idea to do the school run with no crutches as my hip just really ached and I could move it properly and put my foot all the way onto the floor ... bad idea. :/ I ended up hobbling back to the car park and and now back to barely moving and crawling around the house when I need to as it hurts so much to walk even on crutches.


----------



## Leann83

Huge hugs Aurora, I hope baby A keeps thriving :hugs:

Best of luck with your scan Stacey! So exciting. I might book my gender scan soon to have something to look forward to! :haha: I haven't so much as a doctors appt for the next 10 weeks.

So sorry you're in so much pain twinmum, Are you going back to the docs soon?

Only two more days in 1st tri, I'm strangely excited to get out of it!! With the mmc I've been stuck in first tri for most of the last 7 months... Bring on the bumpage!


----------



## Kallie3000

I haven't told my coworkers or bosses yet - want to avoid that as long as possible! I'm hoping they decide to promote me BEFORE they find out. I don't want to have to fight that fight... We will see I guess! 

I've been having some round ligament pain as well, I think? Just a bit, but twinges and stretching feelings that are both kind of neat and kind of annoying. Feel like I'm definitely expanding a little bit, but no one can tell yet at all!


----------



## Nikie

Hello ladies....just a quick one! On my scan pic I notice that it says 10.7cm at the top....that can't be the baby?! I'm 13 weeks 3 days now but was 12 weeks 2 days at the scan! What does this measurement relate to? Thanks!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Well not got off to the best start with the midwives....got a phone call yesterday saying my bpoking in appointment was meant to have started 10min ago! Turns out the date they printed on my letter was a week late! They've rescheduled me for this Friday but not exactly full of confidence right now....


----------



## ElmaWG

2nd time, that sounds really frustrating. But I guess it's better than having actually gone to the appointment and being told it was a week later. I almost went to my last appointment a day earlier than it was scheduled. I was all ready and nearly out the door, and thought to check my calander one more time. Oops wrong day. Completely my fault though. :winkwink:

Twinmum, you have my sympathy. I sure hope you find some much needed relief. Please take it (really) easy, if you can. 

Stacey, So you have your scan..tomorrow? Thats's so soon. Cant wait to hear about it!

Nikie, at my last ultrasound I was 13+4 and my baby measured 8.1 cm "crown-to-rump", which I believe is the standard measurement of baby size. And I was told that was a actually a few mm longer than expected for 13+4. So, I'm guessing at 12+2 too 10.7 cm would not have been the baby measurement, cause you'd have to be...14 or 15 weeks. My guess is 10.7 cm is the scale of the image. But who knows :shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

oh fun!


----------



## ElmaWG

Any one else keeping a close eye on weight gain? I'm determined not to gain as much as last time, but's it's tough. They say "only eat an extra 300 calories" a day. But I don't count calories! I just try to eat only when hungry, and lots of fruits and veggies. But man, my body just seems programmed to put on the pounds! Fun stuff :winkwink:

Did anyone count calories in their first pregnancies (or now) and find that helped them keep the weight gain to the "healthy" range?


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ha hell no I just eat whatever I can stomach to eat. My portions have gotten smaller! I'm just making sure I'm eating when I'm hungry not bored stressed etc. 
Like you I've been trying to chuck on extra veg but if a chocolate brioche roll is what I fancy I bloody well have it! ;)


----------



## PocoHR

So far, I've lost around 7 pounds since I got pregnant, so I'm not being careful with what I eat yet. I'm staying away from sugar pretty strictly (I only eat fruit, no desserts, sugary drinks etc), but that's only because it gives me headaches. Once I start gaining (which I am sure will be soon) I'll try to just eat as healthy as I can but won't count calories. I might start if I get close to going over the "healthy range" though. Most all women in my family gained a ton of weight while pregnant, so I am worried about it!


----------



## mrsverhey

Hello I know I am late but can I join in? My husband and I have gone through seven years of infertility treatments and on April 23 we got our first ever BFP!! We have had two ultrasounds so far and little bambino is growing well :) Our due date is Dec 31 and we will not know until August what we are having :) I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Ameli

Congrats and welcome mrsverhey!


----------



## blinker86

ElmaWG said:


> Any one else keeping a close eye on weight gain? I'm determined not to gain as much as last time, but's it's tough. They say "only eat an extra 300 calories" a day. But I don't count calories! I just try to eat only when hungry, and lots of fruits and veggies. But man, my body just seems programmed to put on the pounds! Fun stuff :winkwink:
> 
> Did anyone count calories in their first pregnancies (or now) and find that helped them keep the weight gain to the "healthy" range?

I lost over 100 pounds prior to getting pregnant, so keeping weight gain under control throughout my pregnancy is really important to me. I counted calories when losing the weight and have continued (most of the time) to do so. So far, I've only gained about a pound. Now, if I could just find the energy to exercise, I feel like I'd be in good shape!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I've been very enthusiastically watching prenatal yoga and pilates videos on you tube....however it is just watching so far! ;)


----------



## luna_19

Nikie said:


> Hello ladies....just a quick one! On my scan pic I notice that it says 10.7cm at the top....that can't be the baby?! I'm 13 weeks 3 days now but was 12 weeks 2 days at the scan! What does this measurement relate to? Thanks!

They were probably measuring the sac since that is bigger than baby would be yet

Congrats mrs :)


----------



## LadybugWest

Congrats mrs! Welcome! 

I am not counting calories. I keep a pretty steady diet. I'm also pretty active so I'm not too worried. Honestly I think it's gonna be hard for me to gain weight, lol. Ive never been over 110 in my life and it took me forever to get there. Haha.


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats and welcome Mrsverhey! It's nice to see a fellow Michigander here, I'm originally from the Cadillac area :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Congrats Mrsverhey!

I never calorie count as 300 calories in one food does a completely different thing to your body than 300 calories in another food, plus it has been proven the calorie count on most products is incorrect and the way your body uses to calories changes depending on whether its eaten raw, cooked, hot or cold as the properties of the food change. 

I was weighed 4 times with my twins, I was weighed just before I got pregnant too. 14+5 I had gained 2lb, 25 weeks 5lb, 28 weeks 9lb and 34 weeks 2st 11lb in total. Lost 2 st just by having them.

This time I have only been weighed at 7+6 weeks so far so no clue if I have gained weight yet. I am guessing they will weigh me after my first scan like last time.


----------



## Kallie3000

I'm already plus sized, and so I'm actually only supposed to gain 15- 25 lbs or LESS! I have always gone up and down in weight, and know how easy it is to gain a lot of weight quickly (and lose it slowly...) so I'm pretty nervous about it. However, that hasn't stopped me from indulging my constant need for food - just trying to make as many healthy choices as I can. Other than my Tim Horton's Ice Caps (now that I can't seem to drink coffee or other hot drinks...)

So far I've gained about 5 lbs or less. Definitely hoping to stay under the 25 lb mark total, but whatever happens I'm not going to beat myself up over it. I have lost weight before and I can do it again! Nutrition is important to me though, trying to make sure I'm getting tons of healthy vegetables and oils, and good protien (I'm a vegetarian, so watching calcium and protien - lots of eggs and yogurt in my diet!)


----------



## Willow82

mrsverhey said:


> Hello I know I am late but can I join in? My husband and I have gone through seven years of infertility treatments and on April 23 we got our first ever BFP!! We have had two ultrasounds so far and little bambino is growing well :) Our due date is Dec 31 and we will not know until August what we are having :) I look forward to getting to know you all!

Congrats!


----------



## mrsverhey

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome! We are so excited!! We have a family bbq set up to tell our familys the weekend of June 20th as we will be over the 12 week mark then!! I am so exctied for that weekend we just cant wait! We have had two scans already both showed a healthy baby first one was at 5+6 and we heard a hearbeat of 114 then the next scan was at 6+4 and again heard the heartbeat and it was between 154-160 I cant wait till June 15th we get to have another scan the last one till our anatomy scan in August :) 





PocoHR said:


> Congrats and welcome Mrsverhey! It's nice to see a fellow Michigander here, I'm originally from the Cadillac area :)


Thats awesome we are south of Cadillac we live in the area of Cedar Springs and I work at the childrens hospital in Grand Rapids! Where are you located now?


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi mrsV. Glad you've joined us. Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## LadybugWest

Our little bubs! It was so fun to see the little one floating around in there:cloud9:


----------



## Aurora Rose

Welcome MrsV! Wow, 7 years and your very first bfp...that's wonderful! :hugs:

Ladybug - beautiful scan!!


----------



## PocoHR

mrsverhey said:


> Thats awesome we are south of Cadillac we live in the area of Cedar Springs and I work at the childrens hospital in Grand Rapids! Where are you located now?

I live in the Boston area now, but I went to school at Grand Valley and lived the GR area for about five years :) That is so cool that you work at the children's hospital, it must be great to help kids!! I work for a pharmaceutical company here, in the compliance department. I'm lucky I work with nice people, so I like my job :flower: Congrats again on your bfp, we tried for five years before I got pregnant, so I can sympathize with LTTTC struggle! So happy we both made it here!


----------



## Aurora Rose

Ok so I just checked out the chinese gender calendar thing and calculated out my previous pregnancies, and all 3 were wrong, lol. So I figure I'll take the opposite of what it predicts this time and run with it. It predicts a boy, so I'm thinking girl. :lol: 

Anybody else have this happen multiple times as well? We're staying team yellow, but it's fun to speculate!


----------



## kneeswrites

Ugh. It's been a really rough week. On Saturday I found out that my favorite teacher in high school died suddenly. My high school was a small art school and it was a very close knit school. We all keep in touch, teachers and students alike. Mr. Newsom was my mass media/film teacher for the last two years of school and he really changed my life. He was so important to me, he helped me get through my dad's death years after graduation, last year he got to meet my daughter finally and that was the last time I ever saw him :cry: I am so distraught. His funeral was yesterday. It was nice to see so many students from his classes over the years come to say goodbye. But it was an open casket and that was hellish. He was only 60 but he had a heart attack. It's so unfair. I don't deal with loss well, I haven't really experienced it much. Before this, I'd only ever lost my grandma and my dad, and don't get me wrong losing my dad has been the worst and hardest thing ever, but both of their deaths were not surprises, they were both sick for a long time, my dad was sick my entire life. This is such a shock, and it's so unfair, and I don't know how to deal with it. It doesn't help that outside of my circle of fellow alumni, nobody seems to understand how close we all were to each other and our teachers at my school. I'm going to miss him so much. :cry:


Sorry for that, I needed to get it off my chest, it's been really crappy. In terms of baby I feel good, my uterus is rapidly rising up which is comforting but the ligament pain sucks, it seems like every time I cough or stretch or get up its like someone stabbing me in the stomach. But it's reassuring to have those feelings as my nausea has finally begun fading. I feel the flutters briefly on most days but until I have my next ultrasound I will still doubt myself and tell myself I'm being dramatic or crazy, thanks to people not believing it's possible. 

Jeez I'm a ball of sunshine today. Sorry! Hope everyone is well and feeling as good as they can haha! 

Oh also - anyone have any suggestions for relieving headaches without Tylenol? The only pain meds we have are ibuprofen and naproxen, and Tylenol PM which I'd rather not take bc diphenhydramine makes me feel very irritable and anxious. But I've been getting headaches constantly. And the other car is in the shop for two weeks and my husband is at work or school pretty much 24/7 and between those two issues we keep forgetting to get Tylenol for me :dohh:


----------



## Twinmum87

Huge hugs knees. xx Not really sure on the headaches, I usually migraines so things like staying in a quiet place, drinking water, not watching tv or using computer etc. Some people use a cold compress on their forehead but I find a warm one helps more for me.

Aurora, I have tried 7 different chinese calendars, 4 said boy, 3 said girl lol! Last time I had b/g.


----------



## mummy2o

Aurora Rose said:


> Ok so I just checked out the chinese gender calendar thing and calculated out my previous pregnancies, and all 3 were wrong, lol. So I figure I'll take the opposite of what it predicts this time and run with it. It predicts a boy, so I'm thinking girl. :lol:
> 
> Anybody else have this happen multiple times as well? We're staying team yellow, but it's fun to speculate!

I'm the complete opposite. Its been right all 3 times. It predicts a girl, so I'll go with that.


----------



## laurac1988

massive hugs knees. Sorry to hear about your teacher :-(

I'm tiiiiiired of commuters. I have pain in my hip at the moment and I got one of those "baby on board" badges. Why won't people MOVE?! And then they still barge you out of the way when you're trying to get to a seat. I don't like to ask to sit down because of invisibile disabilities, but I think I might start saying "If you don't need the seat, can I sit down please?" 
It's just hard because this bloody hip/butt muscle hurts so much that standing up for twenty minutes in the morning is quite literally a pain in the ass


----------



## ElmaWG

Ladybug, I love that scan! Your baby is adorable!! And that cute little hand/fist is too much. I had that in my scan too. Isn't amazing they can see all the individual hand bones this early?! How far along are you? Did you ask them to take a gender guess?

Knees, I'm so sorry for your loss. and that no one seems to understand. Could you ask a neighbor for some Tylenol? Or just make your husband get it? Or go get it after he gets home? 

Laura, that sucks about your hip. I hope it gets better soon, or people at least start to let you sit on the bus. Seems like a lot of us are starting get pregnancy pains. 

Twinmum, how are you feeling?


----------



## Twinmum87

Walk around with an I am pregnant top on, people might let you sit down. :p Hope your hip gets better soon. 

Seem to be getting better thanks Elma, I can walk short distances without any crutches now, mostly just have an intense ache rather than the full on pain unless I push myself too much.

Finished wrapping the kids birthday presents and picked everything up for baking and decorating their cakes. Alicia wants Frozen and Elliott wants Ninjago. They stay at their dads Fri night so only get to see them before school on Fri morning. :( Presents on Fri, Cake and a home made meal of their choice on Sat then visit to Eureka on Sunday. :) Scan Monday!


----------



## TeddysGirl

Been a long day !

On the way to work this morning (my fiance drives me) a car went into the side of us (just pulled straight out of a junction into the drivers side) and jolted me a bit. I was worried so phoned in work and decided to go home and check baby with my 
doppler, thank god everything seems ok. Seems like fiances car is a right-off though ! I feel so sorry for him, he takes such pride in his car.

So I've hung out with my mum all day. We got an ice-cream up the sea front, I am so bloated !!! I've started getting 'you should be ashamed of yourself' looks because although I'm only 11 weeks, because I'm bloated you can tell I'm pregnant. I look so young older people give me 'the look' I feel like screaming "I am 24 years old, engaged to my high school sweetheart, I have a degree in biomedical science, I have a full time job and I own a house" but to be honest even if I was a single teenage mum they have no right to judge anyone !


----------



## Chimpette

Had my scan today ended up bringing my dd forward to the 5th Dec.

I've just finished my job so no more commuting into central London for me anymore but I feel your pain having done it with my last pregnancy with a prolapsed disc n my lower spine, SPD and sciatica its definitely no walk in the park lol.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







1433425960948-1729608065.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twinmum87

Yeah it is really annoying how nasty and judgmental people can be. I used to get all sorts of nasty comments being called a 14 yr old [email protected] and got shunned by other mums at play groups. I was 21, married, owned my own home and we both worked full time. Just before christmas I was buying some clothes for the kids and the cashier was going 'aww isn't that top lovely, is it for a nephew?' I said no it's all for my children. 'You don't look old enough to have kids' .... Urgh. I got asked for proof of ID to sign for a food shopping delivery at 26 because they wouldn't believe I was 18. It gets very annoying. Still always get asked if my parents are home when sales people knock on the door ....


----------



## LadybugWest

Elma I'm about 12 weeks. The scan was awesome. Little one was just swimming about happy as a lark in there.


Twinmum I can totally relate. I'm 26 but I look 14. Everyone thinks I am young.


----------



## indhira2

Hiya ladies! Had my 12 week scan yesterday, everything looked great! Baby was in there doing BACK FLIPS and all!! So amazing to watch. 

I feel you ladies on looking young, I feel like i could be almost 30 and people would still give me the "Awww, poor young girl. Her mother didnt teach her well and now she's ruined her life". Just keep your head held high cause only you know your story :)

Only 2 days left of first tri!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## stacey&bump

Had my scan today and everything was perfect ! Got to take videos little one just looked so cute already ! Over the moon , smiling non stop all day
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twinmum87

Glad your scans went so well Indhira and Stacey!

Glad there are at least a few of us going thru the looking much younger thing! We can stick 2 fingers up at the ignorant judgmental people together. :p


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hey ladies, I hope you are all ok just stopping by to update you on the twins. I had my 12 week scan today and thankfully both babies are doing well, they measure the same and my due date is now Dec 11th xx
 



Attached Files:







12 week 4.6.15.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3









Twin 1 12 week 4 June 15.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## stacey&bump

Awk gorgeous ! Ur scan pics are lovely and glad all is well ! Great news x


----------



## blinker86

I love everyone's scans!!

We had a doctor appointment today and were able to hear baby's heartbeat, which was 169bpm. I swear I was holding my breath for those seconds before she found it, and it was such sweet music to my ears! Our ultrasound was at 7w2d and we won't get another until 18-20 weeks, so I was really counting on that heartbeat!


----------



## ElmaWG

It's so exciting on here with everyone getting scans and getting to hear heartbeats. It good stuff. And it's great that babies are all looking/sounding healthy! 

Now, if only someone would mistake ME for a teenage mother, I'd be over the moon! I'd even be happy to be mistaken for being in my 20's :haha:


----------



## Indian Maa

Lovely scan pictures ladies....

Welcome and congrats Mrsverhey

Laura, hope you feel better soon 

All younger looking moms, you are lucky except for these judgmental looks/comments.... Elma:haha: I will love to get such comments too... I started life and kids a little late.. had my first at 33 and second is going to be at 37

I had OB appointment today...HB 150, such a heavenly sound!! Anatomy scan scheduled for July 11th. They will scan to assess the cervix condition too then...

Got the 12th week combined screening results for dawn syndrome and trisomy 18... 1 in 476 and 1 in 15000....I am little relaxed now... 
But then each day brings new issues... just lost a bit of mucus plug and worried... I have dilated a bit at this point - 14 weeks - during my last pregnancy.


----------



## justplay91

Hi ladies! Such cute scans! My doctor doesn't normally do 12 weeks scans but last week I had a little bit of bleeding and the doctor did a quick ultrasound for reassurance. The source of the bleeding was never found, but baby was dancing away happily in there.
How's everyone feeling now that we're heading into the 2nd tri? I've actually been having a little more nausea again, but hoping it goes away soon. And I've had a non-stop headache for about a week now! I remember I had this with me son, too. It's like a transition between 1st and 2nd tri for me, lol. Hoping that goes away soon too!
When does everyone figure out sex of the baby? Any early scans out there? I have a little under 3 weeks to go until my private scan!


----------



## kneeswrites

So happy and thankful to see all the good news and scan pictures. :cloud9:

Indian maa How are you doing now? Did it cause any issues last time? 

I may have a scan on Saturday, I'm not entirely sure as the emails with the clinic were confusing. But if not, I definitely get one on the 23rd with my main doctor which is very exciting. I'm so anxious to make sure baby is still okay! We're starting to buy baby stuff - my friend is buying us a double stroller and I'm like "You guys but what if the baby isn't okay?" And everyone just rolls their eyes. Ughhhh. I hate this anxiety. 

In terms of symptoms going into second tri - Ughhhhh it's like a second wave of crap! After a brief period of time where I was feeling somewhat energized, at least enough to cook and take care of my kid and get basic stuff done,I am back to being dead tired all the time. My lack of appetite never really went away, but now the nausea is coming again, it's actually a bit worse than it was at the beginning! The hell is this!

Tomorrow I am most likely getting a job. Another warehouse job :dohh: because I'm autistic I can't really succeed in jobs involving people, like retail, and I actually really like warehouse work, but I'm terrified my hips will give out any day now and make it impossible to keep the job. But you gotta do what you gotta do. (not to say all autistic people are unable to work with people, I personally am just unable to function)

Oh and to finish, I am about to go apeshit on my family. My mom and my grandfather, mostly grandfather, are pressuring me to get my tubes tied after this baby. My grandfather was just casually making dinner and was like "Have you given any more thought to getting your tubes tied? You really can't have another child, it wouldn't be fair to Jonathan[my husband] or the kids, and you'd be miserable for the rest of your lives." And I'm just like, "Um, well, I'm not really comfortable with that," because idk if I want more than two kids! And he just kind of tsk tsked and said "Well, you better get to thinking about it." Like, as in, you better decide you're doing it. Like WTF?! Am I insane? Is it normal to pressure women into unwanted sterilization?! I'm so frustrated and I feel kind of violated tbh.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ah love all these good news happy vibes! :) I got id'd in Aldi the other day for wine (not for me obv) ....I'm 28! :/ was half pissed off half flattered!

Just had my 2nd banana...I've not eaten bananas for years and now I'm nicking the kids lol. Finally seeing a midwife today!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Blimey Knees, they sound like a right piece of work.....its your bloody business nobody else's! I don't know how you restrained yourself...


----------



## laurac1988

Knees I would tell them to STFU. It's none of their business whether you do or don't do anything like that. I hate when people think it's your business.
It's like when people say to Amy and I "isn't IVF really expensive?"
Erm well yeah. Yeah it is. But 1) we didn't sodding conceive through IVF. 2) if we would have needed to we would have saved up. Not their business. I don't mind people asking "so how did you get pregnant?" As obviously we're a lesbian couple and people do wonder, but I hate people that make assumptions.
And the people who say "I hope it's a girl. You two wouldn't know what to do with a boy har har har" piss off. No, we've never had a boy... But we've actually never had a BABY before so the whole thing is going to be a learning curve for us, like it is for most first time parents.

Oops sorry. That turned into a rant. 

*steps off soap box*


----------



## Twinmum87

It is shocking what people deem appropriate conversation. Especially when they see a pregnant lady it's as is all common social graces go out the window and the brain to mouth filter is removed. :/


----------



## Shezza84uk

ive had the mother of all migraines for the past week, I have odd days I feel really nauseous and some days not so bad today is one of my better days and my headache seem to be tailing off.

People really have no tact these days I get asked if the twins were via IVF and the "oh your going to have your hands full" or "was it planned" I've learnt to graciously blank them lol


----------



## ElmaWG

I've only told a handful of people about the pregnancy, so I've not gotten any inappropriate comments. Yet. I'm waiting for the results of the DNA testing before just telling everyone. I should get those result in less that a week (maybe, just maybe today). So I will know baby's gender with nearly 100% certainly very very soon. Though US tech said 80-85% sure it's a boy, so I've already got my mind around having a second boy. 

Knees, that is totally inappropriate behavior from your grandfather. I'd be pissed. 

Indian Maa, glad the baby is doing well and you got good results on the combined screening. My results were less than great, hence the DNA testing results I waiting for. 

Justplay, glad you got an unscheduled viewing of baby. I'm feeling pretty darn well these days, though I had a few days of back pain and a few days of hip pain, which thankfully have completely resolved. 

Like some other ladies, I had a brief increase in nausea for a week or two (around 13 weeks). It was less frequent, but more severe during that time. Seems to be really over now, knock on wood.


----------



## Twinmum87

Shezza just wait until they are born nd you have random people just stoppind dead right infront of your pram and just staring. I absolutely hated food shopping as it always took forever as people would just completely block me from moving just to stare! Constantly being asked what the age gap was, looking shocked when I said they are twins then asking if my b/g were identical. Even skipping over the different genders, if you didn't think they were twins how the heck can you think they are identical. When they are older I can understand people not recognising they are twins as it is very easy for siblings born a year apart to be a similar height, but with 2 babies in the pram you can clearly see one is absolutely no way in hell 9+ months younger! Or the how cute 2 boys whilst looking at my girl with long hair wearing a dress .... Having twins is fun haha!


----------



## Kallie3000

People say the stupidest things, my goodness!


----------



## Willow82

Great scans everybody! It's exciting to see all the scan pics although not as exciting as all your updates will be in about 6 months time showing off your lovely babies :)

I've not had any inappropriate comments yet apart from a couple of people including my dad asking whether it was planned.

My work trousers have felt so uncomfortable today, I've got red marks where they've been digging in. I think it's stil mainly bloat but I might have to switch to maternity trousers soon. :)

Now if only my bloody nausea would go!


----------



## K8te

Aw it's so nice seeing everyone's scans. Mine is next Friday which means we can start telling people. I think it will start to sink in then and I'll probably buy a few little bits.

Sorry to hear some people are feeling unwell. Hopefully the 2nd tri will bring a much more comfortable time for everyone

Xx


----------



## kneeswrites

Oh I'm dreading the part where people come up to your newborn constantly in public. I once had an old lady come to my cart and start touching my daughter and I was just standing there like ummmm wat 

People are so weird :shrug:

omg and Laura - I love how much people like to get up in your financial business when you're pregnant. Like does it matter if you spent a fortune on getting pregnant or if you spent nothing on getting pregnant? I DON'T UNDERSTAND IT. People's sense of decency and social aptitude just completely goes away when they see a pregnant lady.


----------



## laurac1988

We got these. Figured they might work well for our announcement. Just casually offer them around at Amy's party...
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/480C2156-8CD8-4E11-8B64-AC0905C18F3D_zpsen0czwxq.jpg


----------



## Indian Maa

Knees, good luck with your new job! Your grandfather sounds annoying... I'd be very irritated... Have you been asking about flu or my son stepping on my stomach... I got through both ..I have that bad back pain still, improved a bit though...This pregnancy seems a bit different... I lose parts of mucus plug whenever I do household stuff... like lifting a little bit of things or cleaning... last time I dilated a bit at 14 weeks and don't remember losing any mucus plug... I am trying to be calm about it, as there isn't any blood as of now... don't have any scan until 19+ weeks :(

Elma, I am sure the DNA test will be good. Cool you will know the gender part too.. very exciting! I have to wait until 19+ weeks. Not doing a gender scan. 
Saw you have been taking about the weight gain. I am scared of putting on much weight. At the moment I lost a pound from my pre-preg weight it seems like. May be because of the 6 weeks of flu and fever I got. With my first pregnancy, I gained around 25 pounds and I was so lazy, I managed to shed only 15 pounds from that. So now I started from 128 pounds with considerable belly/thigh fat, and I am sure I am going to grow soon from all sides. Howmuchever I gain I make small babies, that's the sad part of it. Last time I have put on all that weight from 6th month. Guess I can go easy until then this time too. 

Laura, that looks very sweet! Have fun with the announcement...


----------



## ElmaWG

It's officially a boy for me :blue: More importantly, the DNA testing showed very low risk for all the chromosomal birth defects.

I need to buy maternity pants this weekend. Don't think I can make it another week at work in my current pants.


----------



## BethMaassen

That's awesome news Elma! Congratulations!


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats Elma! Yay for you and little boy! 

Happy shopping!


----------



## jessilou

I love seeing everyone's scans. I had my scan yesterday and baby was measuring exactly to my dates. It was so amazing to see him/her wriggling around and stretching, it didn't want to keep still !It is starting to feel more real now :) :) I can't wait till my 20 week scan !!!
 



Attached Files:







11313159_10155686793490615_8408420289554474466_o.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ah I told the kids last night and they just went crazy with excitement jumping up and down and hugging each other and me and my oh...my dd even got a bit teary and ds was shouting "I'm gonna be a big brother!" 
One of my favourite moments ever :)


----------



## Aurora Rose

Elma - Great news! So glad baby is ok. 

Jessilou - Lovely scan! I love watching them move about! Especially before you can feel them, it's so strange, lol.



2ndtimeAbz said:


> Ah I told the kids last night and they just went crazy with excitement jumping up and down and hugging each other and me and my oh...my dd even got a bit teary and ds was shouting "I'm gonna be a big brother!"
> One of my favourite moments ever :)

That sounds so adorable!!


----------



## Willow82

kneeswrites said:


> Oh I'm dreading the part where people come up to your newborn constantly in public. I once had an old lady come to my cart and start touching my daughter and I was just standing there like ummmm wat
> 
> People are so weird :shrug:
> 
> omg and Laura - I love how much people like to get up in your financial business when you're pregnant. Like does it matter if you spent a fortune on getting pregnant or if you spent nothing on getting pregnant? I DON'T UNDERSTAND IT. People's sense of decency and social aptitude just completely goes away when they see a pregnant lady.

It's not just newborns! When Reuben was about 8 months old, an elderly lady came up to me and literally shook her fist in my face whilst yelling 'you look after him'. Er...does it look like I'm not?!


----------



## Willow82

ElmaWG said:


> It's officially a boy for me :blue: More importantly, the DNA testing showed very low risk for all the chromosomal birth defects.
> 
> I need to buy maternity pants this weekend. Don't think I can make it another week at work in my current pants.

Congrats on your little man! 

Arrrghhhh.....I've had the most dreadful nights sleep thanks to my son. He woke up at 2 wanting to come into our bed. We tried resisting for a bit but gave in but I never sleep well when he's in bed with us as he's such a wriggle worm. I woke up super early as well although my OH and DS are still asleep. Grrrr....


----------



## Aurora Rose

> It's not just newborns! When Reuben was about 8 months old, an elderly lady came up to me and literally shook her fist in my face whilst yelling 'you look after him'. Er...does it look like I'm not?!

Yikes! That's really weird. I bet things like that are so unnerving. I've never had anything like that happen luckily. What I do get are looks. You know, the "Ooooo look at you with babies, and you're just a baby!" And of course the quick glances at my ring finger. I look realllllly young for my age, most recently I was guessed to be 21-22 (I'm 31). My son was born 2 days before I turned 20, my daughter a month before I turned 24, and oh the looks. And now that I live in the south (highly religious area) I get those looks even more and I swear to you that people actually look DISAPPOINTED when they glance at my ring finger and see the shiny there! I had to be without my ring for a week while it got cleaned and repaired and the looks I would catch...ugh. It was like "hmm is she married? Ooooh she's not....oh my...SCANDALOUS!!!!!" :roll:


----------



## Shezza84uk

Great news Elmawg, wish we did DNA testing here can't wait for 20 weeks. Great scans everyone, I'm working today could so do with being in bed xx


----------



## K8te

Aw congratulations on the :blue: Elma! So lovely knowing early on.

Oh I had lots of people stopping us in the street when our LO was born, I don't mind to an extent but it gets a bit annoying after a while. What was more annoying was that even up to about 9 months when he would wear all blue and people would still say "oh isn't she beautiful" 

X


----------



## luna_19

People can be complete idiots around babies, we would always run into the crazy older lady at the grocery store (we actually occasionally see her still) and she would always come.up to me and ask where I got Devyn and she would take him and I can go get another one. Um creepy. At first I just laughed uncomfortably but ended up completely ignoring her and giving her dirty looks. Last time she talked.to me she yelled across the parking lot that I had better take good care of him, what?


----------



## kneeswrites

I didn't get an ultrasound but they referred me for one. But I heard baby's heartbeat and heard it swimming around!!! They found it almost instantly. I am so relieved. :cloud9:


----------



## jessilou

great news *elma*

how exciting that you got to hear the heart beat *knees*, I have seen the heart beat but haven't heard it yet !

I can't believe people can be so rude, I am normally quiet but if anyone messes with my baby I may turn into a crazy redhead 

I have been getting some nasty heartburn, are things like gaviscon safe??


----------



## Nikie

Midwife told me gaviscon was fine Jessilou....

My most inappropriate question so far was 'I don't suppose you know when and where the baby was conceived?' I mean, what?!?! I was lost for words! Then she did the whole 'ooh..you don't have to tell me if it's a bit naughty'... I mean really? It's with my partner of 12 years and (careful now) jellybean was conceived in our bed. I don't know what the hell she was expecting?!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

When I was pregnant with dd I carried a bottle of gaviscon in my handbag! ;)


----------



## LadybugWest

Is anyone else getting the mask of pregnancy?.. I totally am. *sigh* Guess I gotta go shopping for a foundation:shrug:


----------



## Aurora Rose

Well, I had my followup appointment on Friday to make sure Baby A is still ok after losing Baby B. Baby is doing perfectly. :happydance: I don't have another scan until the 20 week anatomy scan, and as long as everything still looks ok, I should be good to go for whatever type of birth I want. (Always wanted a home birth, or something outdoors).

Went to a baby shower yesterday and for a gift I had made a baby blanket, which I thought was AWESOME. It was made of super soft baby microfleece stuff in a sugar skull pattern, with purple silky fabric on the back side, and a green silky edging. It's totally my friend's style (not just mine), but she didn't seem very happy with it. I mean, she didn't seem like she didn't like it, just....blase about it I guess? DH says she was probably just overwhelmed from all the gifts and the whole event, and he's probably right. Not to mention I have a nasty habit of projecting my thoughts and feelings onto other people, so I think that they are thinking XYZ or whatever. Ugh, anyway! Just wanted to complain a little bit. :blush:



LadybugWest said:


> Is anyone else getting the mask of pregnancy?.. I totally am. *sigh* Guess I gotta go shopping for a foundation:shrug:

I've never had that, and actually had to google it. I've heard the term before, I just never really knew what it was exactly. I'd be awful with something like that. I live in a really REALLY sunny place and I'm out in it all the time. 

What about using a CC cream instead of full on foundation? I use...I think it's Almay. I'll have to check. But I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## kneeswrites

Aurora - obviously you know your friend better than I do but maybe she just has trouble with showing emotion, or feels awkward about gifts or something? I've always been like that. People tell me jokes, or give me presents, etc, and I just look like I don't care, even if I do. I sometimes try to feign emotion in order to not offend people but it causes me anxiety to try to do so. So maybe she loved it and just couldn't show it! It sounds like a badass blanket.

I'm not getting the mask of pregnancy, which I also had to google, but I'm getting horrible freaking skin. With my daughter my skin was good, but this time my face is a mess. I look like a teenager :dohh: actually I had decent skin in high school so I actually look worse. As for foundation, I highly recommend Fit by Maybelline. My husband is a makeup artist and he's used airbrush and tons of expensive brands of foundation and this is actually his favorite foundation.

I was just thinking...my next ultrasound is June 23, which means I'll be about fifteen weeks if I remember correctly... If they look for it... I might find the gender out before the end of the month :wacko: this is going by soooo fast!


----------



## Aurora Rose

kneeswrites said:


> Aurora - obviously you know your friend better than I do but maybe she just has trouble with showing emotion, or feels awkward about gifts or something? I've always been like that. People tell me jokes, or give me presents, etc, and I just look like I don't care, even if I do. I sometimes try to feign emotion in order to not offend people but it causes me anxiety to try to do so. So maybe she loved it and just couldn't show it! It sounds like a badass blanket.
> 
> I'm not getting the mask of pregnancy, which I also had to google, but I'm getting horrible freaking skin. With my daughter my skin was good, but this time my face is a mess. I look like a teenager :dohh: actually I had decent skin in high school so I actually look worse. As for foundation, I highly recommend Fit by Maybelline. My husband is a makeup artist and he's used airbrush and tons of expensive brands of foundation and this is actually his favorite foundation.
> 
> I was just thinking...my next ultrasound is June 23, which means I'll be about fifteen weeks if I remember correctly... If they look for it... I might find the gender out before the end of the month :wacko: this is going by soooo fast!


Everything you said makes sense, and honestly I should totally understand since I actually have extreme social anxiety. And yeah, I think it's a pretty badass blanket. :D 

I'm really surprised about my skin. I don't usually have HORRIBLE skin, but I do usually get several blemishes once a month - hormonal crap. And I'm French, so I have super fair skin and even if I don't touch the stupid bump, it STILL leaves a red mark, and that mark is there for months. Seriously....MONTHS. :growlmad: But right now my skin is really nice and clear. It's extra surprising because I've been drinking tons of sweet tea and eating s'mores everyday, and usually sugar will set things off. :shrug:

How exciting about your scan and maybe finding out the gender! Do you have any inkling of what it might be? I think I've got a girl cooking, but we're gonna be team yellow this time. :D


----------



## Aurora Rose

Oh, here's the blanket. :dance:
 



Attached Files:







blanket.jpg
File size: 389.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jumpingo

Aurora Rose said:


> Oh, here's the blanket. :dance:

i love the skull fabric!!:thumbup:


----------



## mazndave

Aurora Rose said:


> Oh, here's the blanket. :dance:

I would absolutely love it if a friend made me that blanket, LOVE the skull fabric! I'm sure she must've been really pleased with it, like your OH said probably she was just a little overwhelmed with all the gifts and it starts getting a bit much having to react to everything. Hell, if she doesn't like it, feel free to send it my way! :winkwink:


----------



## Aurora Rose

mazndave said:


> Aurora Rose said:
> 
> 
> Oh, here's the blanket. :dance:
> 
> I would absolutely love it if a friend made me that blanket, LOVE the skull fabric! I'm sure she must've been really pleased with it, like your OH said probably she was just a little overwhelmed with all the gifts and it starts getting a bit much having to react to everything. *Hell, if she doesn't like it, feel free to send it my way!* :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ugh lordy I feel like crap. Sat on the bus to work feeling really sick and dizzy...taking deep breaths and focusing on not barfing all over the place. This is was I get for having breakfast early on :(


----------



## kneeswrites

Ahhh that blanket is super cool. I wish I was crafty :wacko:

I thought baby was a girl at first. Then briefly thought it was a boy. Still kind of feel like it's a girl? But the pregnancy has been far different from the first one so maybe it's a boy? Idk! My intuition is broken :haha: I really will be so happy either way! Anyone else have gut feelings? And what do y'all want?

At my exam they gave me a Pap smear and it hurt SO bad. They didn't even tell me they were doing one until they were literally doing it. Idk how I feel about having something poking into my cervix. Google says there's no correlation between complications and paps, but I've been in a lot of pain since it happened. Crampy as hell, but more like contractions almost than AF cramps (might just be cause uterus is rising?) and the pain is radiating down into my thighs. Is this normal?! Ugh stupid necessary tests. I don't remember it hurting like this last time.


----------



## Aurora Rose

kneeswrites said:


> Ahhh that blanket is super cool. I wish I was crafty :wacko:
> 
> I thought baby was a girl at first. Then briefly thought it was a boy. Still kind of feel like it's a girl? But the pregnancy has been far different from the first one so maybe it's a boy? Idk! My intuition is broken :haha: I really will be so happy either way! Anyone else have gut feelings? And what do y'all want?
> 
> At my exam they gave me a Pap smear and it hurt SO bad. They didn't even tell me they were doing one until they were literally doing it. Idk how I feel about having something poking into my cervix. Google says there's no correlation between complications and paps, but I've been in a lot of pain since it happened. Crampy as hell, but more like contractions almost than AF cramps (might just be cause uterus is rising?) and the pain is radiating down into my thighs. Is this normal?! Ugh stupid necessary tests. I don't remember it hurting like this last time.

How long has the pain been going on for? If it was me, I'd go to L&D and see about monitoring for contractions and such. :hugs:


----------



## ElmaWG

Knees, that doesn't sound like any pap complication I've ever heard of. When you say it's like contractions, is it coming and going fairly regularly? If so, I'd be a bit worried as well...

2ndtime, sorry to hear your nausea hasn't eased up yet. Hopefully this will be your last week of it. 

Aurora, that really is an awesome blanket. I too wish I had the skills (and time) to do fun crafty stuff like that. 

Happy Monday everyone! How were your weekends? I started reading a new book Friday night (yeah..super exciting lol), and couldnt put it down. I think I really should have done another load of laundry though....


----------



## Twinmum87

ONE baby measuring 12 days ahead, new EDD is 4th December!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## K8te

That's a lovely scan photos Twin. And 12 days ahead!

Fantastic news

X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey all 

I had my dating scan my dd is now 3rd december, this is going to be close one! 

My 2nd daughter dd was 4th dec, born on 13th. 
Ive twice gone over by 9 days, my 3rd daughter being born day before my birthday. This baby could end up coming either side my 2nd girls 6th birthday.


----------



## blinker86

I just have to say that I purchased my first two pairs of maternity pants over the weekend and they are AMAZING! I still fit in my regular ones just fine, but they seem to be more uncomfortable when I'm sitting, so I thought I'd go check out some maternity clothes. The pants are so comfy, and I can't wait to get more!


----------



## kneeswrites

Twelve days ahead! That explains your super dark positives then! 

The pain is much better today. When I said contractions I didn't mean the rhythm/timing as much as the actual sensation. Thank god. Since I feel better and cervix is closed and everything I feel safe, but if it comes back I will definitely be running to the hospital. I'd much rather be safe than sorry.

I'm thinking since its a free clinic staffed by student doctors maybe they were just too rough and that's why it hurt so bad.


----------



## Eclaire

Got my results back from verifi today. Baby is healthy and I found out it is a :blue: I am so excited. Now I will have one of each.

Mailing our announcements in the morning and telling my friends at play date tomorrow too. I will tell hubby the sex of the baby on father's day.


----------



## luna_19

Seems.weird they would do a pap.when you're all pregnant and sensitive! Here we get them done after baby is born.

I'll go chance all the due dates soon when I have time.to get on the laptop :thumbup:


----------



## Willow82

Eclaire said:


> Got my results back from verifi today. Baby is healthy and I found out it is a :blue: I am so excited. Now I will have one of each.
> 
> Mailing our announcements in the morning and telling my friends at play date tomorrow too. I will tell hubby the sex of the baby on father's day.

Congratulations! I'm convinced I'm having another boy. I had a dream last night that we had two boys called Reuben and Felix (felix is our favourite name at the moment). We're not going to find out though as we both really want a girl and I want to minimise any gender disappointment.


----------



## stacey&bump

Seems like a lot of ppl on this thread r finding out there having little boys ! Lovely , were team yellow this time . I have a strong feeling in having a boy but my pregnancy is the exact same as last time and we have a girl , I'm happy either way !

I'm
14 weeks today ! Yay hello second tri !! Has anyone been feeling movements yet , I'm getting nothing as of yet :( saw our little one bopping away on the scan last week can't wait til I can feel something :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Getting worried the kids will play up big time if this baby is a boy. Oh and I will be happy no matter what but both kids are adamant they want the baby to be a girl. They will have to swap bedrooms in a couple years if baby is a boy and neither of them want to at all. I told them the baby is what it is, no one can choose or change anything and you just have to accept the baby either way and if you end up swapping bedrooms it's not a big deal.


----------



## Willow82

Arghhh...I've spent the entire morning feeling light headed, hot and nauseaus which has ended up in me throwing up. I feel terrible. I was going to take DS to a one off music and story time session at the library. Instead, he's just watching tv. When is it going to end?!


----------



## K8te

Sorry to hear you are still feeling bad Willow. Hopefully things will start to pick up for you soon.

Congratulations Eclaire! 

I would love a girl next but I'm convinced we are having another boy, I think I'd be a little upset bug as long as baby is healty it doesn't matter about the sex

X


----------



## Willow82

I think I have food poisoning :( I'm throwing up every ten minutes, feel ill and I have cramps in my lower abdomen. I'm so worried that this is going to cause a miscarriage :(


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh no willow! You poor thing. Do you have any idea what it could have been that you ate? From my understanding, unless it's listeria (which is actually quite uncommon if you're eating pasteurized food, and also even if yore not) baby should be just fine. But I don't blame you for being scared, I'd be terrified too. And food poisoning is the worst, even when not pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i'm feeling movement )


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My baby at 12+1 private & 14+4 dating scan, of course it was to late i couldnt get nt done.
 



Attached Files:







11218944_10204584935726873_7319504342142232582_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









11167973_10204696196268317_1868566990801647082_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Twinmum87

Great scan pics! 

Hope you feel better soon Willow. :( Like Elma said, even thou you feel rubbish your baby will be fine, baby will take what it needs from your body. Just try and keep drinking when you can. x


----------



## Willow82

This has got scary. OH rang his parents who said I should contact the nhs call centre. I spoke to the out of hours gp who wanted to see me. I have a temperature and ketones in my wee which means I'm dehydrated. I also have a fast pulse. They're admitting me to the maternity hospital. Just hoping and praying that baby is ok. :(


----------



## K8te

Fingers crossed for you Willow. I know the main concern is usually to keep you hydrated as you can dehydrate really quickly when you are pregnant.

Hope all goes well

X


----------



## luna_19

Hope everything is OK :hugs: sounds like they want to get you treated before it gets really bad which is always a good thing


----------



## Twinmum87

It will be fine, they will get you on a drip, get you hydrated and your kidneys will sort them selves out. *hugs* Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats Eclaire!

Willow, good you are getting proper care, you and baby will be fine in no time.


----------



## kneeswrites

I'm sure everything will be okay now that you're getting treated, willow. Keeping you and baby in my thoughts!


----------



## Kallie3000

Yikes, feel better soon!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Sending you lots of positive thoughts and hope you feel better soon willow. It's scary being in hospital but at least they can monitor you. X


----------



## stacey&bump

You are in the best place willow , thinking of you & baby ! You'll be fine :) x

Oh wow amber are I really feeling movement ! I'm 14 weeks +1 & not feeling anything yet :(:( anyone else feeling anything . This is my second so hopefully I'll feel something soon enough lol ! 

Hope everyone's feeling good. Up until recently I had barely any motivation or energy but thermals tree days I've been out for walks and eating healthily so hopefully I can keep it up and stay fit through this pregnancy ! Hope your all good x


----------



## ElmaWG

Willow, I've been thinking about you and baby. Hope you're feeling a bit of relief this morning. 

Stacey, I've not really felt any movement either. Well maybe twice I thought maybe I did, but pretty sure it was gas :haha: I'm really impatient for it though, because I know I have a posterior placenta this time :happydance: last time had anterior placenta and felt nothing till after 20 weeks. But I think at 16 weeks I should be feeling movement really soon!


----------



## Willow82

Thanks everybody. Your support means a lot. I've been on a drip all night and feel much better this morning. I feel really tired but hospitals are terrible places to get a good night's sleep in! They started talking about hyperemesis for a bit but the doctor reckons it's either a stomach bug or food poisoning as it came on so quickly. He also said baby should be fine. I'm still dehydrated though so it looks like I might be in until tomorrow. :( It's amazing how one afternoon's worth of vomiting led to me getting dehydrated so quickly.


----------



## PocoHR

Aww, so sorry you're stuck in the hospital Willow :( I hope that you re-hydrate quickly so you'll be able to go home!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Willow82 said:


> Thanks everybody. Your support means a lot. I've been on a drip all night and feel much better this morning. I feel really tired but hospitals are terrible places to get a good night's sleep in! They started talking about hyperemesis for a bit but the doctor reckons it's either a stomach bug or food poisoning as it came on so quickly. He also said baby should be fine. I'm still dehydrated though so it looks like I might be in until tomorrow. :( It's amazing how one afternoon's worth of vomiting led to me getting dehydrated so quickly.

I had hg for 8 months got admitted needed 5 bags of fluid i was whacked. Hope you feel better soon, maybe worth while asking for some anti sickness tablets to have in house just in case.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Stacey - i never felt my 3rd till 17w+ she was very chilled baby. I only felt a real kick 5 times the whole pregnancy. She moved her hands all the time though. 

My 2nd i started feel something around 12w she was hyper non stop still is at 5yrs lol 

My scan on monday lady commented how active baby was so maybe thats why again. It is only like 30secs or so here and there.


----------



## justplay91

Willow, glad to hear you're getting treated. I'm sure baby is just fine!

I haven't really felt anything yet. I'm not showing at all yet, either, and I was with my son at this gestation! Which has me a little worried, but baby measured fine at 13 weeks, so I guess I shouldn't worry.


----------



## mazndave

Had my scan today, as expected I got put back by 6 days so my new due date is 22nd December. My first was 9 days late and second was 6, so if I follow the pattern and go 3 over I could have a Christmas Day baby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Twinmum87

I have been feeling movement for almost a week now. Usually its the odd little bit thru the day but yesterday squash seemed to be either be extremely hyper or just moved into a very good position because I felt movement pretty much all day to the point I could spot the sleep cycles as everything went completely quiet for around half hour then picked up again. Back to the odd infrequent movements here and there. Last time I felt proper regular movement at 16 weeks but there was the odd time from 15 weeks I wasn't too sure if it was or not because it was so infrequent.


----------



## Willow82

I've been released. Phew! Hats off to all the women who have hyperemesis and are in and out of hospital all the time. It was bad enough for the short time it lasted whatever it was.

Great scan mazndave!

Twinmum-how exciting that you're feeling movement so early. I've not felt anything yet. I didn't feel DS until about 19 weeks so might be waiting a bit longer.


----------



## Ameli

Yay, so glad you get to go home Willow!


----------



## stacey&bump

Glad you got home willow :) great news ! 

Awk that's lovely girls I hope I feel something soon lol I know the odd time I feel like was that a movement but I want to know for definite lol it feels much more real then :)


----------



## stacey&bump

Maz ur scan is so cute ! And so clear congrats ! x


----------



## K8te

So glad you are feeling better Willow!

I haven't felt any movement yet, although 12 weeks is still early. I'm hoping this little one wriggles early just because 20 weeks seems a long time away 

X


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Had my dating scan today and had a very active baby! They've also put my due date back a week so i'm only 11 weeks and 6 days due on XMas eve!! eek!


----------



## TeddysGirl

12 Week Scan Today !!!!! :D
Baby was measuring ahead at 12 weeks 3 days so my new due date is 20th December =D
Was so nice to see baby and it looks (more or less) human !!! The hospital charges £3 per picture printed so we got 2 of the best pictures.
Any nub or skull theories ? We find out if its a boy or girl on 3rd August - so friggin exciting !!!

https://s3.postimg.org/fwmrm8383/IMG_20150610_165716.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/yi2138n0v/IMG_20150610_141011.jpg


----------



## K8te

Such a fab photo teddy!

My guess is :pink: just based on the skull.

X


----------



## stacey&bump

Lovely photo teddy ! Little cutie !

Ooh what is this skull theory ? Can anyone guess at mine lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ElmaWG

Lovely stands ladies!

TeddysGirl, I may have this backwards, but I think if the 'nub' is horizontal it means girl, if it's at more of a 45 degree angle (or more) tilting up, then it's a boy. I had never heard this before, but my ultrasound tech said its ~80% accurate at 12 weeks, and she correctly predicted boy for me. Now, I'm not entirely sure if that's actually the 'nub' there in the second scan, but if so then I'd definitely say :pink:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

£5 per pic at my hospital pure rip off


----------



## mazndave

Mine were £2.50 but when she asked how many I wanted and I asked would they be the same or different if I got 2, she said the same. I got 2 different pictures with both my others, not sure why it was so difficult for her to do 2 this time!


----------



## Twinmum87

On my letter it said it was £5 per picture but when we got there it was actually £3. I do agree £5 is a rip off. It is a very special thing to have a scan picture and I get that departments are underfunded and hospitals are struggling but the prices vary so much. I have heard ladies stating anywhere from £2-7. Just because it is our only option to get a scan picture doesn't mean we should be ripped off.


----------



## Twinmum87

And I only asked for 1, she didn't ask before hand how many I wanted but after she did the measurements and was showing us squash was wriggling about so much it was looking like we wouldn't even get a pic then she suddenly stopped mid word and stabbed at the button as for a few seconds baby was in a good position. Even if I wanted more than 1 pic I wouldn't have got another even half decent one so we just bought the 1. Last time they gave me 3 pics, one of each baby then one of them together.


----------



## Kallie3000

I want to feel movement so badly! Twinmum, how far along are you exactly? I keep imagining what it might feel like - if I keep wishing hard enough, I'll probably just fool myself into thinking I feel flutters, haha!


----------



## K8te

I'd say :pink: on yours as well Stacey but it's a difficult one. Usually the skulls are more rounded on girls and more pronounced on the forehead in boys *i think* 

I have my scan in the morning and I can't wait :happydance:

Our hospital also charge £5 per photo

X


----------



## Indian Maa

I have an anterior placenta this time :nope: 
15+ weeks and no movements. I think this is going to take long. very thankful for the Doppler at the moment


----------



## Twinmum87

Kallie3000 said:


> I want to feel movement so badly! Twinmum, how far along are you exactly? I keep imagining what it might feel like - if I keep wishing hard enough, I'll probably just fool myself into thinking I feel flutters, haha!

I am 14+6. :)


----------



## Twinmum87

With mine being 1 of each last time I asked some people to guess which one was which based on skull and everyone got it the wrong way round lol! I do think thou that the angle my girl was at on the pic of them together is what did it, seems like my boy was directly across and my girl was lay with her head further towards the front than her feet so made her skull look more angular than it really was.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Anyone else getting sharp stabbing pains in their lower abdomen and groin when they twist, move suddenly or cough or sneeze ? I assume its round ligament pain but it's so painful !!! Also a content feeling of heaviness and stretching. I'm only 12 weeks 4 days and feel like I should be walking around holding my stomach !!!


----------



## K8te

Yes I get the ligament pain Teddy. I usually go to branch my stomach when I need to cough or sneeze and it seems to help a little.

X


----------



## Kallie3000

TeddysGirl said:


> Anyone else getting sharp stabbing pains in their lower abdomen and groin when they twist, move suddenly or cough or sneeze ? I assume its round ligament pain but it's so painful !!! Also a content feeling of heaviness and stretching. I'm only 12 weeks 4 days and feel like I should be walking around holding my stomach !!!

I have been SUPER self conscious - feel like everyone can see how huge I am, based on the heavy stretching feeling. But I'm not really showing much at all, it is just the feeling. I think it was even more at 12 weeks than now! I tried to jog a bit yesterday, and I felt like I was carrying a bowling ball in my guts, lol!

I get stabby pains that I think are round ligament pains, but they aren't super painful for me and don't last long at all.


----------



## Kallie3000

Twinmum87 said:


> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> I want to feel movement so badly! Twinmum, how far along are you exactly? I keep imagining what it might feel like - if I keep wishing hard enough, I'll probably just fool myself into thinking I feel flutters, haha!
> 
> I am 14+6. :)Click to expand...

That is exciting! I'm going to pay really close attention from now on - maybe I can feel it that early too! *holding out hope*


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

Just a quick update from me. Had 12 week scan today and all looks good. They have changed my due date to 18th December so I will be 13 weeks tomorrow :) Have to go for GTT in 3 week which i hated last time but got to be done

Have a guess at the gender please :) click link below VVVVVV

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...12-weekscan-any-gender-guesses-skull-nub.html
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 11









Scan 2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## K8te

I think possibly :pink:


----------



## kneeswrites

Kallie3000 said:


> Twinmum87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> I want to feel movement so badly! Twinmum, how far along are you exactly? I keep imagining what it might feel like - if I keep wishing hard enough, I'll probably just fool myself into thinking I feel flutters, haha!
> 
> I am 14+6. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is exciting! I'm going to pay really close attention from now on - maybe I can feel it that early too! *holding out hope*Click to expand...

Just remember it's probably going to be really low down, so whenever you're sitting still and able to focus, try to see if you feel anything! I barely notice anything when I'm busy, but when I'm watching tv or laying in bed is when I really feel it. I guess just because it's so gentle in the beginning.

I can't wait for my next scan AHHHH, beautiful pictures everybody. I have less than two weeks left but it feels so far away because we're going to Washington for a wedding the weekend before the scan, so it feels like an eternity away! Kind of hoping since it'll be so late they will see the gender...I don't want to wait til twenty weeks or pay for a private scan lol! Idk if I'd even trust them though at fifteen weeks. We'll see.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My baby is so active when using the doppler. This baby HR is 143bpm lowest of all of kids, praying for a boy this time!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Had my dating scan yesterday and I'm a day ahead of what I thought. Baby was all curled up waving it's legs around :) 
Any guess for a boy or a girl?
 



Attached Files:







2015-06-12 14.03.11-1x.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## K8te

Well I've had my scan :happydance:

It was so nice seeing the LO wriggling about, even had its ankles crossed so got a lovely photo with its foot and toes. Although it wasn't being very cooperative for some of the measurements. I'm officially due on Xmas Eve :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## indhira2

Morning ladies! Sorry I havent been as active but congrats to all of the ladies with great scans :)

I do get the stabbing pains when I sneeze then they leave after a few seconds so I'm guessing its normal. 

I feel HUGE already!!!! Maybe cause I only weighed 110 before baby and now I'm up at 115 but everyone can see my bump. My hips have gotten so wide already, not to mention my boobs! Lol But I'm thankful for that part ;)

Happy Friday everyone!!!!! :)


----------



## Willow82

Great scans everybody! It seems absolutely ages until my next one, 6 weeks today!

I think I might have started to feel baby flutters. It feels like a really faint muscle spasm. I'm not trusting my judgment though as I felt similar sensations at about 6 weeks and there is no way that could have been the baby!


----------



## Twinmum87

Lovely scans ladies! :) 

indhira, sounds normal, I have had pains like that sometimes just on their own but mostly when I cough or sneeze. 

Willow, it can be so hard to tell at first can't it. Especially when it is still early on and happens infrequently. Hopefully it is movement!


----------



## Aurora Rose

Beautiful scans everyone! 

I'm really sick so I keep sleeping half my day away. My voice is gone and it feels like my airway is half the normal size. This sucks!


----------



## LillyTame

I was just going to ask about the pain when sneezing! It really hurts! Scary. But sounds like it's normal.


----------



## Eclaire

Love the scan pics ladies. Now I wish we hadn't opted out of the 12 week scan. I miss seeing my little guy.


----------



## indhira2

Has anyone had any weird labor dreams? Had one last week where i gave birth in the middle of my office and kept right on working. Then last night, I had one where a waiter at our favorite restaurant kept insisting on trying to check how dilated I was during dinner!!!! LOL. Completely awkward to say the least.


----------



## Kallie3000

I've just had weird dreams period! Last night I had a terrible nightmare - worst way to wake up!


----------



## luna_19

I have the weirdest pregnancy dreams, lots of water dreams and with Devyn I twice dreamed I gave birth to a cat :haha:

ugh I've puked more in the last week and a half than the entire first tri!

I think I have everyone's due dates updated just let me know if I missed yours :)


----------



## BethMaassen

I keep having dreams where a dark figure passing in front of the scene, kinda like you see in horror movies. The dreams are never the same except for that tiny moment. I don't even understand it.


----------



## BethMaassen

and off topic- I really need pregnancy girdle/belly band/belly belt advice! 
I am 12 weeks today, and I got a huge stomach already. I started off with a "faux bump" as I call it. but now at 12 weeks I got close to the same size bump I did last time at 20 weeks. I know I know, probably bloat, but I don't know how much of it is because my stomach gets increasingly bigger, and does not shrink, I have taken photos every week since 6weeks.
Anyway, by 20 weeks or so last time, because I am as my doctors lovingly term it "Morbidly obese" I get this double belly thing going, and the bump pushes my fat down, and the weight get unbearably painful. As of now the weight hurts a bit, I can only imagine how bad it will get. I was hoping I could get some advice on a pregnancy girdle or something, that could help left the weight, and for vanity's sake, smooth out the "double" belly look.


----------



## Willow82

luna_19 said:


> I have the weirdest pregnancy dreams, lots of water dreams and with Devyn I twice dreamed I gave birth to a cat :haha:
> 
> ugh I've puked more in the last week and a half than the entire first tri!
> 
> I think I have everyone's due dates updated just let me know if I missed yours :)

Can mine be changed from the 8th to the 5th please? :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Wrightywales, I think I see a girl nub! But I'm such an amateur at this :winkwink:

2ndtime, I think girl for your as well, but it's touhg since babe is so curled up in that scan.

Indhira, that dream is hilarious! Ive bee having crazy vivid dreams too. Last night I dreamt that my sis almost died :( Luna, last time I was pregnant I had a dream I gave birth to a cat! 

I think I must officially be showing, because an acquaintance came up to me and asked if I was pregnant!


----------



## K8te

I'm they and Elma sometimes I think I can have a really good idea, but the more I look a photos the worse I get at guessing.

On mine one picture looks girl and one looks boy so I've given in and will have to wait for the 20 week scan.

X


----------



## ElmaWG

Yeah k8te, I couldn't really find any features to make a guess for you. But a wild stab in the dark....:blue:


----------



## K8te

I think they. Just know we want to try and guess so make it difficult

X


----------



## Kallie3000

BethMaassen said:


> and off topic- I really need pregnancy girdle/belly band/belly belt advice!
> I am 12 weeks today, and I got a huge stomach already. I started off with a "faux bump" as I call it. but now at 12 weeks I got close to the same size bump I did last time at 20 weeks. I know I know, probably bloat, but I don't know how much of it is because my stomach gets increasingly bigger, and does not shrink, I have taken photos every week since 6weeks.
> Anyway, by 20 weeks or so last time, because I am as my doctors lovingly term it "Morbidly obese" I get this double belly thing going, and the bump pushes my fat down, and the weight get unbearably painful. As of now the weight hurts a bit, I can only imagine how bad it will get. I was hoping I could get some advice on a pregnancy girdle or something, that could help left the weight, and for vanity's sake, smooth out the "double" belly look.

Try a woven wrap? There are several tutorials on how to make a belly support with it, but I haven't tried them yet. I bought a woven wrap from chimparoo, their longest size. Looking forward to having it as extra belly support, then later using as a baby carrier


----------



## Blu10

Am I too late to join the thread now? My baby is due 23rd Dec?


----------



## luna_19

Kallie3000 said:


> BethMaassen said:
> 
> 
> and off topic- I really need pregnancy girdle/belly band/belly belt advice!
> I am 12 weeks today, and I got a huge stomach already. I started off with a "faux bump" as I call it. but now at 12 weeks I got close to the same size bump I did last time at 20 weeks. I know I know, probably bloat, but I don't know how much of it is because my stomach gets increasingly bigger, and does not shrink, I have taken photos every week since 6weeks.
> Anyway, by 20 weeks or so last time, because I am as my doctors lovingly term it "Morbidly obese" I get this double belly thing going, and the bump pushes my fat down, and the weight get unbearably painful. As of now the weight hurts a bit, I can only imagine how bad it will get. I was hoping I could get some advice on a pregnancy girdle or something, that could help left the weight, and for vanity's sake, smooth out the "double" belly look.
> 
> Try a woven wrap? There are several tutorials on how to make a belly support with it, but I haven't tried them yet. I bought a woven wrap from chimparoo, their longest size. Looking forward to having it as extra belly support, then later using as a baby carrierClick to expand...

Yes a woven wrap is awesome for belly wrapping and baby wrapping! :thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

Hi blu :wave: I'll add you when I have a chance :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Hello blu, of course you are not to late. :) Congratulations! How have you been feeling?


----------



## LadybugWest

Hi Blu!


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Hi! Can I join you all? I'm due Dec 29th


----------



## Twinmum87

Hello, congratulations! :)

I think squash likes orange juice. Drank a pint yesterday as well as eating an actual orange along with a load of other fruit and it was going crazy in there! Felt more movement in 2 hours than I have in the previous 3 days combined! Going to try it again tonight lol! They say babies can start tasting flavours in the amniotic fluid from 15 weeks and tend to drink a lot more of the fluid when there are sweet flavours!


----------



## justplay91

I feel like I'm the only one 15+ weeks along and still not really feeling anything! Anyone else not feel any real movements yet?


----------



## Indian Maa

Just play, I am almost 16 weeks and no movements yet...May be because I have an anterior placenta... I am so eagerly waiting to feel movements.

Blu and Myfav, congrats and welcome! 

Lovely scans ladies...!


----------



## jumpingo

justplay91 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one 15+ weeks along and still not really feeling anything! Anyone else not feel any real movements yet?

me! almost 16 weeks and nothing but gas moving around in there!:haha:


----------



## luna_19

No movements here, with Devyn I first felt him at 19 weeks


----------



## justplay91

Glad I'm not the only one! I'm also not showing at all... And I just had a baby 10 months ago so I expected to show earlier. But not so!


----------



## Twinmum87

Last time I didn't show until 22 weeks and I never really got that big either. This bump is growing fast. I took my 1st bump pic at 14 weeks because it was starting to pop out and I feel huge already.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hello new ladies! :) 
Ah I've got my new maternity tights on for work and they are sooooo comfy! Any British ladies who can recommend good black office type maternity trousers?


----------



## stacey&bump

I'm not feeling movement either and am 15 weeks tomorrow :( can't wait til I can start feeling something for a little reassurance ! I first felt my little girl move at 19 weeks . 
Last nite I had a really mental dream I dreamt I had a baby boy prematurely and he had no lips the pet ! And I couldn't remember any of my labour so I stole my hospital notes and read I had to have a c section & an episiotomy ! Lucky me eh ?? &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## K8te

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Hello new ladies! :)
> Ah I've got my new maternity tights on for work and they are sooooo comfy! Any British ladies who can recommend good black office type maternity trousers?

Last time I got some from Dorothy Perkins and new look, the new look ones were so comfy I lived in them. I got the elastic waist over the bump and an under bump pair and I loved both of them.

X


----------



## stacey&bump

Oh my due date is also now the 8th December :) could you change it when you've the time ? Thanks so much


----------



## laurac1988

Can't believe we've made 12 weeks! Never thought I'd see this day


----------



## ElmaWG

I am 16 weeks, and I've not felt any movements either. A I do not have an anterior placenta.


----------



## Willow82

I'm fifteen weeks and thought I felt some movements the other day but I've not really felt anything since.

I'm definitely beginning to show now although at this stage, I look like I've eaten too many pies rather than looking properly pregnant. :)


----------



## Leann83

I *think* I'm starting to feel little flutters, it's so hard to tell early on when it's so light! I'll think I feel something sometimes when I'm sitting quietly so I'll wait pretty much holding my breath waiting for it to happen again and it doesn't! Can't wait for proper kicks :cloud9: hope everyone's well!!


----------



## Twinmum87

Lol Same here Willow! I seem to be growing fast this time but still just look like I gained a load of weight!


----------



## Nikie

laurac1988 said:


> Can't believe we've made 12 weeks! Never thought I'd see this day

I'm so pleased for you! Been particularly following your story as I know how cautious you were following a loss previously. Xx


----------



## justplay91

I think maybe I've felt the baby a few times, but at this point it's just too early to tell. I have a tiny pudge, but definitely don't look pregnant yet. It's just weird because with my son, I know I had a little bump by now, and I always heard you were supposed to show earlier with subsequent pregnancies. I just hope baby is growing okay in there.


----------



## PocoHR

My belly seems to have popped in the last few days. I am not sure if everyone would know I was pregnant just by looking, but people who know me can tell. I can't wear my old pants anymore, the buttons close, but its really too tight. I bought some maternity pajamas, I LOVE them :) 

I ended up switching doctors today. I had some bleeding last week, and my other doctor team was really nonchalant about it. It made me kind of uncomfortable. They also were saying they thought I had placenta previa, which seems pretty serious to me, so their attitude didn't make sense. So, I saw a new doc today, they are actually a high risk office, and I felt much better. The scan revealed no previa at all, he said my placenta is in the right place and doing just fine. He thinks that the bleeding was related to the twin pregnancy I lost, which makes sense to me. Very reassuring.

Also: we found out its a boy!!!! They refuse to say it "officially" because its early, but the sonographer said she could clearly see the penis, and she showed it to me, and it was pretty obvious. It's a boy!!! We're thrilled!!!


----------



## K8te

So glad you feel reassured with your new doctors Poco. There is nothing worse than having to go with someone with you are not confident with.

Congratulations on the boy!

X


----------



## Leann83

Glad you feel more confident in your new doctor poco,. Congrats on your blue bump! I'm biased but boys are great :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Eclaire

Poco I am in the process of switching doctors too. It is such an important time in your life that you should feel comfortable and respected by your healthcare team. Congrats on the boy! Did you have a preference at all?


----------



## Indian Maa

Wise move Poco. Hope you get proper care from the new Drs team. Glad you could find out the gender this early. Congrats!


----------



## kneeswrites

Congratulations on your boy! How exciting!


----------



## Willow82

Congratulations on your boy Poco!


----------



## mysteriouseye

I had my gender scan today and can confirm I am having a boy =) xx


----------



## Kallie3000

laurac1988 said:


> Can't believe we've made 12 weeks! Never thought I'd see this day

I'm so glad we are here!


----------



## K8te

Congratulations mysteriouseyes!

There are quite a few boys on this thread.

X


----------



## Willow82

mysteriouseye said:


> I had my gender scan today and can confirm I am having a boy =) xx

Congratulations! This group is very boy heavy so far!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hey ladies how are you all? sorry i've not been around much sometimes I am so overwhelmed with juggling working and 2 kids plus I have a huge bump already! Plus side i'm feeling more human although I still cant seem to eat a good portion I seem full all the time and the fatigue is still lingering.. Hope you are all blooming with pregnancy glow, is anyone else getting early gender scans? i'm so tempted to get one done.


----------



## justplay91

I can't believe we're at the point where people are finding out the sexes of their babies!
Shezza, I'm getting an early gender scan tomorrow. It was supposed to be next week but I moved it up... I feel like I have to see baby again now! I hope everything looks okay and we can see whether we've got a little boy or a little girl!


----------



## Twinmum87

Grats on the boys ladies. :)

I am getting much more tired all the time again. Absolutely no motivation at all. Bump is getting huge and fast, it's scary!


----------



## Pearlie

Hi everyone! 

Congrats and welcome to new ladies!

I am 15 weeks on Thursday, my new date is 10th dec not sure if it's been changed! 

I have a gender scan booked for 3.5 weeks time! Eek! 

I feel a clear harder area/bump when I lie down.. But soon as I stand up I just look like I've put on a lot of weight :( all over!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm 8 weeks away, hopefully, from finding out the gender so no time soon for me! Congrats on all the boys!

I am going in for my 12 week scan tomorrow, then consultant next week, followed by fortnightly scans TV scans to check my cervix. So much fun ahead of me.


----------



## Leann83

Congrats on the blue bump mysteriouseye! Oh best of luck with the gender scan justplay! I booked one for 19th July, seems sooo long away!


----------



## laurac1988

Ours should be on July 16th, when I will be sixteen weeks. Seems like a lifetime away!


----------



## K8te

We were going to book an early gender scan but decided against it as we wanted a new car.

Our 20 week scan is on the 7th August so only around 7 weeks to wait, I'm hoping it goes quickly

Still haven't started to show yet just feel a bit podgy lol

X


----------



## Kallie3000

I definitely just look fatter - but my mom and husband say they don't think I'm showing at all, I can totally see it, and the only coworker that knows (not telling work yet!) said that I am definitely showing (at least in my pencil skirt that I wore today I am!) My pants are definitely too tight now, but still not in maternity wear. Might have to make a belly band to tide me over for a while!


----------



## jessilou

Congratulations to those who found out they are are having boys!!
I will wait till the 20 week scan. It is going to feel like a long wait :(


----------



## jumpingo

i've got roughly 6 more months of waiting!:winkwink:

(go team :yellow: :haha:)


----------



## Willow82

jumpingo said:


> i've got roughly 6 more months of waiting!:winkwink:
> 
> (go team :yellow: :haha:)

Me too!


----------



## Twinmum87

Lol me too, we are waiting for birth also. :)


----------



## K8te

I'm far too impatient to wait that long. Well done to all you deciding to stay team :yellow:

Plus I'd like to get everything sorted before the holidays as I know I won't have time. Its mainly so we can sort through the ridiculous amount of clothes we have from our little boy as we will need a few bits if this one isn't team :blue:

X


----------



## jumpingo

i am the queen of impatient, but for some reason i want to be surprised. it will drive the planner in me crazy, but i want my husband to be the one to tell me, "it's a ___!" and somehow i convinced my husband to go team yellow with me.:blush::haha: it seems no one around me does this as _everyone_ asks if we know yet or when we'll find out the sex and then seems surprised/skeptical when we tell them we aren't going to find out. glad there are indeed others out there!:friends:


----------



## laurac1988

I want to find out as soon as we physically can 

It does amaze me how obsessed people are with finding out the gender. Everyone is like "congratulations! Are you going to find out what you're having?!"
Right now we're having a baby... That's awesome enough for me. Yes when we can find out, we will, but there's more to this than what's between the kid's legs


----------



## TeddysGirl

I'm really struggling to bond with the baby, I think finding out if it's a he or a she will help me feel more connected. It's a horrible feeling because I've wanted to be a mum for so long and now I'm pregnant I just don't feel connected at all. I get paid on Friday so I'm planning on going shopping and getting some baby things, hopefully having them around the house and seeing them everyday will get me more excited and more bonded.


----------



## jumpingo

laurac1988 said:


> It does amaze me how obsessed people are with finding out the gender. Everyone is like "congratulations! Are you going to find out what you're having?!"
> Right now we're having a baby... That's awesome enough for me. Yes when we can find out, we will, but there's more to this than what's between the kid's legs

so well said!!:thumbup::thumbup:




TeddysGirl said:


> I'm really struggling to bond with the baby, I think finding out if it's a he or a she will help me feel more connected. It's a horrible feeling because I've wanted to be a mum for so long and now I'm pregnant I just don't feel connected at all. I get paid on Friday so I'm planning on going shopping and getting some baby things, hopefully having them around the house and seeing them everyday will get me more excited and more bonded.

i wonder if finding out would help me too...:shrug: i'm fairly set on staying team yellow, but an interesting idea to think about. i hope finding out helps you bond with baby.:flower: i'm hoping i will start to feel at least a little attached when i feel obvious movement...[-o&lt;


----------



## Twinmum87

Last time I was desperate to find out. No real reason, I feel it is actually very easy to be organised without knowing unless you are completely set on buying absolutely everything needed for the first full year before the birth. Most people keep the baby in their own room for 4-6 months and it only takes 1 day to decorate a nursery. Last time for my twins I painted the room yellow and put winney the pooh wall stickers up. At an emergency scan at 18 weeks after I had some bleeding, once they found out all was OK she agreed to take a peek but was a split second she had the wand over that area and she really wasn't sure but said one could possibly be a boy and the other she couldn't see. Countless scans after and they all had a really good long look and all said I was having 2 girls and were adamant that was correct but for some reason I couldn't get it out of my head and kept telling everyone I was having 1 boy 1 girl anyway! Turned out to be 1 boy 1 girl. Even if I did find out this time I would never trust it after being told several time I was definitely having 2 girls, wasn't like they just got it wrong once or only 1 sonographer, this was 4 different sonographers all telling me it was 2 girls across several scans.


----------



## ElmaWG

Congrats poco and mysteriouseye on your boys! 

I had thought it might be nice to stay team yellow, but DH really wanted to find out. So I was willing (and happy) to find out early. Personally, I do feel like I'm bonding with baby more now that i know it's a boy. I'm sure I'd feel the same if it was a girl. It just feels more real somehow, easier to wrap my head around.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Really want to stay team yellow but oh has no patience so we'll know on the 24th July, 4 weeks to go! :) I'm getting really uncomfortable at night, I se to find my comfy spot 10min before I have to get up :(


----------



## Kallie3000

I really want to find out the sex of the baby so that we can work on picking names, hoping it will help with bonding (especially for daddy), and especially so I can start grooming everyone around me now to not buy me only pink or blue stuff! Going to try to parent as gender neutral as possible, so I figure knowing the sex means I can start considering that early!


----------



## justplay91

I found it was much easier to bond with my son once I knew he was a boy. I'm hoping it works the same for me this time around!


----------



## LillyTame

It's a boy for us! We found out via the blood test that checks for Down's and other disorders.


----------



## mazndave

Congrats to all those so far that've found out! We're staying team :yellow: this time, for the first time out of 3 babies. Not sure how I'll be able to resist at 20 week scan but I'm determined not to know.


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Hi all :flower: just discovered this thread. I'm due on December 17th with baby no.2 :thumbup: xx


----------



## Leann83

Awe so many boys! :blue: :blue: The thread I was on with DS ended very boy heavy too - twice as many boys as there was girls.

Welcome Rileys.mammy! :hi:


----------



## K8te

Welcome Riley's.mammy

There's really are quite a few boys appearing.

It will be interesting to see at Xmas the ratio of boys to girls.

X


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Thanks ladies :flower: xx


----------



## justplay91

Hi ladies. Man, there are a lot of boys! Happy to say, though, that I will be representing team :pink: this time around!


----------



## luna_19

We are team yellow also :) all the baby stuff we have is pretty gender neutral and even if we have a girl I'm sure she won't mind wearing some blue clothes ;)

My group with Devyn ended up being all boys and 1 girl :wacko:


----------



## Twinmum87

Hi Rileys mammy! 

Been completely off crisp since I fell pregnant, today I suddenly fancied some ... I have eaten 3 packets of niknaks. :/


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, do you remember how many people were in that group, Luna?


----------



## luna_19

not many, maybe 15? I left the fb group recently because I found them annoying :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

:haha:

Will be interesting to see how this group ends.


----------



## Shezza84uk

I've caved and spoke to my OH who's parents are eager to know the gender it's their first grandchildren and his mum is eager to start knitting lol so by scan I'm 15 weeks this Friday so we might book our gender scan next week or the week after x


----------



## stacey&bump

So tempted to find out at our 21 week scan but we're definitely team yellow this time around :) the surprise is going to feel amazing ! The guessing Nd the not knowing . Congrats on everyone finding out the sex of there little ones ! Christmas time will be here in no time :):)


----------



## LadybugWest

We will know July 29th if we are having a boy or girl.


----------



## mummy2o

Hopefully we'll know August 7th if we're having a boy or girl. I had my dating scan yesterday and the only picture I got was rubbish, so annoyed about that. I feel like they rushed it as they never did the NT scanning part. So now I need to have a quads tests at 16 weeks. Don't judge I already have 2 special needs children, I don't think I could cope with a third.


----------



## Twinmum87

Mummyo2 you don't need to explain your reasoning, no one will judge you. *hugs* We are all different people and are in different situations and no one can really know what choice they would make in some one else's shoes. :) Hope you get good results when you have the screening done. x


----------



## justplay91

mummy2o, no judgement! I also will be having the quad test.
I'm getting nervous that my scan yesterday will be wrong even though the tech was very sure! But unless I'm told otherwise, here's my little girl!
 



Attached Files:







15w2d_3.png
File size: 351.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Twinmum87

Aww another for the pink team, yay!


----------



## indhira2

Congrats on everyone finding out the gender of their bubs! I find out in 2 weeks and cannot WAIT!!!!! It's going to be hubby's birthday gift, gonna surprise him during his birthday party with a pink or blue teddy and say "(Babys name) couldnt make it but wanted to make sure his/her daddy still got a birthday gift on his/her behalf" 

Only a few more weeks until the half-way mark ladies!!! :)


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hehehe Luna_19 I think you forgot some of us from the group still check this page =S ..each to their own I guess =S


----------



## dunibaby

Hi ladies, I have not been on in a while but am happy to report that I am 12 weeks today and that we that we are having a girl!!! I am so excited and nervous at the same time!
Also saw a specialist today and he confirmed that the cyst on my right ovary needs to be removed, it has grown over 3cm in the last 3 months. So I will be having outpatient surgery on 7/10 to remove a 10cm dermoid cyst and possible my right ovary. My doc and the specialist have all advised that having the surgery around 15 weeks is the best time for me and the baby and that if we leave the cyst the complications that may develop could be worse for me and my baby girl. So I am going to trust my doc and specialist and have it removed at 15 weeks. accepting prayers all year long.. =)


----------



## Ameli

mysteriouseye said:


> Hehehe Luna_19 I think you forgot some of us from the group still check this page =S ..each to their own I guess =S

The way I read it, she was talking about a previous group from her first pregnancy. Not this group's fb group.


----------



## Kallie3000

dunibaby said:


> Hi ladies, I have not been on in a while but am happy to report that I am 12 weeks today and that we that we are having a girl!!! I am so excited and nervous at the same time!
> Also saw a specialist today and he confirmed that the cyst on my right ovary needs to be removed, it has grown over 3cm in the last 3 months. So I will be having outpatient surgery on 7/10 to remove a 10cm dermoid cyst and possible my right ovary. My doc and the specialist have all advised that having the surgery around 15 weeks is the best time for me and the baby and that if we leave the cyst the complications that may develop could be worse for me and my baby girl. So I am going to trust my doc and specialist and have it removed at 15 weeks. accepting prayers all year long.. =)

That's scary! Sending you healthy thoughts, and all the best!


----------



## justplay91

Congratulations, Dunibaby! Best wishes with the cyst removal.
Looks like we're at 5 boys, and 3 girls so far! Bring on the gender scans!


----------



## luna_19

mysteriouseye said:


> Hehehe Luna_19 I think you forgot some of us from the group still check this page =S ..each to their own I guess =S

I was talking about my November 2013 group :thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

It's not pregnancy related but thought I'd throw this out there for your amusement. 
Today my ex husband (father of my two eldest) messaged me asking if I was all set for fathers day.

what the hell does he expect a Ferrari in the drive?!
(My oh organised cards and a present for mothers day)

I was speechless for a bit lol.


----------



## mysteriouseye

I want to hit myself =P Sorry Luna I can see that please accept my apologies for being a massive twat and not reading the whole thing =) Massive apologies xxx


----------



## mysteriouseye

ahhhh I have completely embarassed myself now I am sorry..I learnt my lesson today read the whole thread before assuming something=) D'oh.... I will go and hide in a corner now =) Again I am so sorry I feel like a complete asshole which serves me right =) I hope you can forgive mexx


----------



## luna_19

mysteriouseye said:


> I want to hit myself =P Sorry Luna I can see that please accept my apologies for being a massive twat and not reading the whole thing =) Massive apologies xxx

Don't worry :)

I should elaborate the reason I left was because they tended to be a bunch of complainers which as a former ltttc'er tends to bother me in addition to it becoming a "funny" joke to start each post with guess what? I'M PREGNANT! just kidding. Then someone got pregnant by accident right when we were starting to TTC again so I knew I needed to leave to protect myself in case it was a struggle again (which luckily it was not :) ) It's amazing how much ltttc can affect someone and stay with them even after a successful pregnancy


----------



## mysteriouseye

your reason for leaving was completely understandable =) There is nothing funny about false pregnancy announcements.. I have always been quite lucky with conceiving but it really does annoy me when people do the fake status annoucements because I find them very insensitive to the people that are trying to conceive and I just generally dont find them funny at all. xxx


----------



## Twinmum87

2ndtimeAbz said:


> It's not pregnancy related but thought I'd throw this out there for your amusement.
> Today my ex husband (father of my two eldest) messaged me asking if I was all set for fathers day.
> 
> what the hell does he expect a Ferrari in the drive?!
> (My oh organised cards and a present for mothers day)
> 
> I was speechless for a bit lol.

Lol! What a knob! His own partner or mother should sort it. I would never expect anything to be done from my ex and not a chance in hell I am doing anything for him, he is barely classed as an adult, he is only a father thru DNA he has never once acted like one lol!


----------



## Twinmum87

mysteriouseye said:


> your reason for leaving was completely understandable =) There is nothing funny about false pregnancy announcements.. I have always been quite lucky with conceiving but it really does annoy me when people do the fake status announcements because I find them very insensitive to the people that are trying to conceive and I just generally dont find them funny at all. xxx

It is very insensitive, people seem to do it a lot on April fool's too. :/ I had a few announce as jokes after daft dares going around just after I had a miscarriage and I found it very distressing. It was hard enough dealing with real announcements. (I know that sounds awful as other people conceiving has nothing to do with me and I would never expect anyone to hold back real announcement news to save others feeling or anything like that it's just hard to get past the 'why are they OK and I have to loose mine' thing).


----------



## Kallie3000

Twinmum87 said:


> mysteriouseye said:
> 
> 
> your reason for leaving was completely understandable =) There is nothing funny about false pregnancy announcements.. I have always been quite lucky with conceiving but it really does annoy me when people do the fake status announcements because I find them very insensitive to the people that are trying to conceive and I just generally dont find them funny at all. xxx
> 
> It is very insensitive, people seem to do it a lot on April fool's too. :/ I had a few announce as jokes after daft dares going around just after I had a miscarriage and I found it very distressing. It was hard enough dealing with real announcements. (I know that sounds awful as other people conceiving has nothing to do with me and I would never expect anyone to hold back real announcement news to save others feeling or anything like that it's just hard to get past the 'why are they OK and I have to loose mine' thing).Click to expand...

Once you've had losses or have been trying to conceive for a long time, those things hurt no matter how selfish it feels. Honestly, I still feel a twinge of upset hearing about pregnancy announcements NOW, and I'm finally pregnant! You'd think I'd get over the feelings of infertility, but it doesn't just work that way so easily.


----------



## mysteriouseye

I can never 100% understand but I have always tried to think of how it would feel to spend a long time trying to conceive a baby and how distressing it would be. I know If I couldnt get pregnant for a long time pregnancy announcements would upset me. I understand the miscarriage part though.. after I had my miscarraige I couldnt bare the thought of being near anyone pregnant and having pregnant people announce their pregnancies left me in tears. It sounds selfish but it was the only way that I could cope.. we can not help how we feel. xxx


----------



## Kallie3000

mysteriouseye said:


> I can never 100% understand but I have always tried to think of how it would feel to spend a long time trying to conceive a baby and how distressing it would be. I know If I couldnt get pregnant for a long time pregnancy announcements would upset me. I understand the miscarriage part though.. after I had my miscarraige I couldnt bare the thought of being near anyone pregnant and having pregnant people announce their pregnancies left me in tears. It sounds selfish but it was the only way that I could cope.. we can not help how we feel. xxx

The grief when you have trouble getting pregnant is similar - less sharp grief, but a long aching 'empty arms' kind of grief. 

It has been nice, actually, for me on BnB - so many women seem to support everyone else, even though everyone's experiences are so different. Like, empathy can be given even if you haven't gone through it yourself. People are pretty good for that here (at least, for me so far!)


----------



## wishingonastar

Hi can I please join? I'm due 1st December with my third. Hope everyone is doing ok? I still have bad all day nausea so I'm very envious of anyone who is past this stage!! :)


----------



## Kallie3000

wishingonastar said:


> Hi can I please join? I'm due 1st December with my third. Hope everyone is doing ok? I still have bad all day nausea so I'm very envious of anyone who is past this stage!! :)

I am still having all day nausea too (though it goes up and down)... Boo! Starting to worry if 'past this stage' means when I have a baby, lol!!

Also, welcome!


----------



## Twinmum87

wishingonastar said:


> Hi can I please join? I'm due 1st December with my third. Hope everyone is doing ok? I still have bad all day nausea so I'm very envious of anyone who is past this stage!! :)

Hello and congrats! Hope your sickness eases off soon. I am so glad to have had the sickness and massive food aversions ease off now, it was a nightmare! Now if I could just shift the exhaustion! lol!

So true Kallie, lots of ladies ready to support each other no matter what. Even if they have not experienced it them selves just having kind words helps.


----------



## Indian Maa

Welcome and Congrats wishingonstar!

Any one has this armpit fat / milk glands probably, which grows and aches bad in pregnancy. Oh God, I cant keep my hands close to my body and don't know what will help. :(


----------



## kneeswrites

So many boys, ahh! I'm really hoping we'll get a peek on Tuesday, but if I'm still a week behind I'd only be 14 weeks so I don't think it'd be accurate. I just want to know the direction to look for names!

Speaking of names, anyone else having trouble agreeing on names with your partners? It's stressing me out at this point because last time we had our names picked from practically day one. And my husband just let me know that he no longer likes the boy name we've had picked out for five years :dohh: argh.


----------



## Twinmum87

OH has suggested 1 girls name and it was one of the 3 on my list but I wasn't 100% sure on any of them. He doesn't like the boys name I picked and hasn't come up with anything himself.


----------



## mummy2o

2ndtimeAbz said:


> It's not pregnancy related but thought I'd throw this out there for your amusement.
> Today my ex husband (father of my two eldest) messaged me asking if I was all set for fathers day.
> 
> what the hell does he expect a Ferrari in the drive?!
> (My oh organised cards and a present for mothers day)
> 
> I was speechless for a bit lol.

DS has a different dad and I always got him something for father's day. Never got a word of thanks or anything for mothers day. Once he got himself a new girlfriend, who later became his wife I thought sod it, she can do it since its either my parents or now my partner who did mothers day for me.

Just get the kids to make some cards that should do him as he put so much thought into yours ;) but treat your OH to something from them as I bet he's a great dad to them.

Talking about my ex, he and his wife have infertility problems. Which is probably weight relaxed as both are mordily obese and clearly he had no issues whilst with me. So he's also getting funny now I'm starting to show again. Its not like its my fault. I bet they could easily go on a diet and stick to it, if they really wanted a baby bad enough.


----------



## laurac1988

12 week scan today! Baby chip is totally fine. NT measurement is totally fine.

Moved my due date by three days so now due... CHRISTMAS DAY
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/D36160F8-1F2C-4B82-ACF6-9EE89D459D16_zpskfhm5ogs.jpg


----------



## indhira2

Knees- My hubby insists on naming the baby after him if it is a boy....Only problem with that is I love his first name, but HATE his middle name!!!! So i definitely feel the struggle of coming up with something. We agreed on a girl name, just need a middle name to go with it. But if its a boy.....it's going to be an uphill battle -.-

I think just to avoid this argument I am praying it is a girl!! LOL.

Congrats on your awesome scan Laura! :)


----------



## laurac1988

We've had our namesw picked out since we started TTC


----------



## mysteriouseye

Ive got my name for my son =) Lucien Mark Leonard Capell =) xx


----------



## Kallie3000

Indian Maa said:


> Welcome and Congrats wishingonstar!
> 
> Any one has this armpit fat / milk glands probably, which grows and aches bad in pregnancy. Oh God, I cant keep my hands close to my body and don't know what will help. :(

Yeah - I have armpit pain. Nipples hurt, and the front pudge of my arms hurts. It is kind of blocked out by the nausea and headaches I still have though. 

So weird to be feeling so crappy and LOVING it, haha


----------



## dunibaby

wishingonastar said:


> Hi can I please join? I'm due 1st December with my third. Hope everyone is doing ok? I still have bad all day nausea so I'm very envious of anyone who is past this stage!! :)

had the bad ms and then left around week 10 and came back with a vengeance week 11 and seems to has subsided again, in week 12 now. =)


----------



## dunibaby

kneeswrites said:


> So many boys, ahh! I'm really hoping we'll get a peek on Tuesday, but if I'm still a week behind I'd only be 14 weeks so I don't think it'd be accurate. I just want to know the direction to look for names!
> 
> Speaking of names, anyone else having trouble agreeing on names with your partners? It's stressing me out at this point because last time we had our names picked from practically day one. And my husband just let me know that he no longer likes the boy name we've had picked out for five years :dohh: argh.

I never new how hard it would be to pick a name!!! Hubby and I are pretty much on same page but have not found the perfect name for our little girl... I really think we will not decide till we see her for the first time... just have that feeling. =)


----------



## BethMaassen

YAY. I am officially one week from second tri. Can't wait to get over there!


----------



## Willow82

Congrats to everyone who have had dating/gender scans and to the new ladies!

Today has been pretty rubbish. We were supposed to go on our very first family camping trip with family but DS came down with a sickness bug on Wednesday and today my OH got it. I just hope I manage to avoid it especially given that I ended up in hospital last week due to vomiting.

In terms of names we have had our girls name for about 5 years! If it is a girl she will be called Freya/Freja (not sure of the spelling yet). We're struggling with boys names though. The only names I half like are Felix and Hugo but I'm not sure I like them enough. I also quite like Oliver but it's too popular to use. I also think this baby is another boy so we need to get our thinking caps on!


----------



## wishingonastar

Sorry to hear a number of you still sick too...though part of me always thinks thank god it's not just me! Lol

Don't get me started on names...hubby and I only agreed on one boys name previously (have two girls) and have gone off that name now! And with girls names we never agreed in many and two are now taken! Choosing ostrich technique and just ignoring it!


----------



## luna_19

We.couldn't decide on names until at least 30 weeks last time since hubby doesn't like anything I suggest yet won't.suggest anything himself :dohh: I have a girl name.I like but haven't told him yet because he probably won't like.it, sigh


----------



## K8te

I'm the same with my hubby I have a list of boys and girls names and he doesn't like any nor will he suggest any himself. I have a feeling it will end up with me picking the name again and not giving him a choice as he just doesn't help with deciding.

X


----------



## camocutie2006

My gender scan is on July 13th!! My birthday &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## LillyTame

luna_19 said:


> It's amazing how much ltttc can affect someone and stay with them even after a successful pregnancy

This :thumbup: I know we don't have our bub in our arms yet, but that LTTTC really does leave a dark cloud over you :nope: I hope this doesn't sound insensitive to our ladies that have had a loss, but one of my biggest fears right now (probably because I haven't had a loss) is that we will lose this baby then have to TTC again! Or even thinking about TTC #2 gives me anxiety :dohh:

Anyway, what do you ladies consider 2nd tri beginning? Some say 13 wks, mid 13wks, or 14 weeks. I think I'm going to go with 13 wks.


----------



## luna_19

I say 13 weeks since that is when the 14th week starts :thumbup:


----------



## blinker86

Hubby and I each made our own lists of girl and boy names then reviewed them together and complied one list of names that we both liked, although we haven't narrowed it down yet. We did decide on middle names though, and he was sweet in letting me do something in memory of my mother who I lost to cancer in 2011 before we even got married. Her name was Judy, so for middle names we will do Jude if it's a boy and Judith for a girl.


----------



## justplay91

Last time, we had a girl's name all picked out but not a boy's. Of course the ultrasound came around and showed he was all boy, so we had to figure that out. This time we went in with both a full boy's and girl's name so we'd have one either way!


----------



## Kallie3000

I am very, very lucky that my husband and I have similar taste in names. Makes life easier. Then again, we might have trouble narrowing it down!


----------



## mummy2o

LillyTame said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much ltttc can affect someone and stay with them even after a successful pregnancy
> 
> This :thumbup: I know we don't have our bub in our arms yet, but that LTTTC really does leave a dark cloud over you :nope: I hope this doesn't sound insensitive to our ladies that have had a loss, but one of my biggest fears right now (probably because I haven't had a loss) is that we will lose this baby then have to TTC again! Or even thinking about TTC #2 gives me anxiety :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, what do you ladies consider 2nd tri beginning? Some say 13 wks, mid 13wks, or 14 weeks. I think I'm going to go with 13 wks.Click to expand...

I think its pretty safe to say, I doubt there will be any more losses as the chances are really slim right now. I do know it can happen as I had a 2nd trimester loss Christmas eve last year. If you are nervous about anything and just need some reassurance please phone the doctor or midwife just to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Twinmum87

Hope your DS feels better soon Willow.

Lilly, some sites say it is 13 weeks and some say 14 weeks. No clue, I skipped thru week 13 when I got put forward 12 days so never had to consider it lol!

A couple of people have said they think they see a boy nub on my scan. We have a girls name picked (ish) but no boys name.


----------



## LadybugWest

Dh and I have a few names picked out but we are still narrowing it down. I've been having ms on and off the last week or so but I feel great today. Every now and then I this small fluttery feeling low in my tummy. Maybe baby??? Lol.


----------



## Indian Maa

What a fun to think, search n choose a baby name! 

I don't know if mines such a weird culture, but for sure it's different. We don't need to struggle or can't have fun with choosing names for first two boys and first two girls. They get paternal and maternal grand parents name. 

My son has got father in laws name - Joseph 
If it's a boy again he gets my fathers name- George 
A girl ; will get mom in laws name - Elizabeth


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Welcome and congratulations wishingonastar :flower:
I am still feeling completely exhausted all the time but hey ho shouldn't really complain :) am very jealous of all of you ladies having your gender scan before me tho lol, mine isn't until 30th July. Haven't really given names much thought except OH wrote me a list of all names he likes and I hate them all :rofl: no but seriously he listed about 30 and I like about 3 :haha: xx


----------



## laurac1988

We've had ours picked out a long time. A girl will be Eden Violet and a boy will be Taylor Steven


----------



## Twinmum87

Lovely names Indian Maa. :) My DD's middle name is Elizabeth and I have always been quite partial to George, one of my guinea pigs and one of my child hood teddies are called George! :)


----------



## PocoHR

Cute names IndianMaa and Laura!! I love Eden especially :) 

Now that we know bubs is a boy, we're thinking of Henry. Maybe Henry Joseph (DH's middle name is Joseph) or Henry Charles? DH wants Henry Thor  I'm glad we have a few months left to decide!!


----------



## ElmaWG

I have a list of about 15 boys names I kinda like, but none that I really like. Poco, like you, I liked Henry. It was one of my favorites, but I mentioned it to DH and he didn't like it at all. 

With my son, we agreed on a name (Calvin) almost as soon as we found out it was a boy. So it's strange to have no idea this time. I'm amazed at those of you whose partners actually suggest names. DH has never suggested a single name, with DS#1 or now.


----------



## Twinmum87

Oh I have been mithering my OH on a daily basis for like a year and he finally came up with 1 name a few weeks ago haha! Told him if he doesn't pick anything and this baby is a boy it's being called Nicholas wether he likes it or not hehe!


----------



## Kallie3000

LillyTame said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much ltttc can affect someone and stay with them even after a successful pregnancy
> 
> This :thumbup: I know we don't have our bub in our arms yet, but that LTTTC really does leave a dark cloud over you :nope: I hope this doesn't sound insensitive to our ladies that have had a loss, but one of my biggest fears right now (probably because I haven't had a loss) is that we will lose this baby then have to TTC again! Or even thinking about TTC #2 gives me anxiety :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, what do you ladies consider 2nd tri beginning? Some say 13 wks, mid 13wks, or 14 weeks. I think I'm going to go with 13 wks.Click to expand...

I considered myself entering 2nd tri at 12 weeks, and fully in 2nd tri at 14 weeks. Like a process, not a line.

And I don't think it is insensitive to have your biggest fear be a loss, even from this point. That is all of our biggest fears. Especially for women trying after a loss. It is my nightmare for sure, and I think about it all the time.

However, as much as my anxiety wants to get the best of me, I'm working hard to not let it. Every day is a beautiful day. I'm pregnant! Wow!


----------



## BethMaassen

Weighing in on the name topic- I can not even get my DH's cooperation with even looking at names. AT first it was "We have 9 months to decide" and now it is just complete unwillingness. 

Our DD has a very meaningful name on a personal level for me. And because it means so much to me, DH suggested we name our first girl the name when we were only talking about having children. Athiliya - A misspelled version of the misspelled version my mother was originally going to name me, of the name "Athaliah". It is the name written in her Bible, a bible she had when pregnant with me. And because of it, I grew quite attached to the name. And her middle name "Rose" which is my mother's nickname. My mother is still alive, but very Very ill.

And because DD has such a meaningful name. I look for names that I like, and have some meaning on personal level to me or DH. So I wrote out four names each for boy and girl and handed it to DH... 
It always becomes a fight, because he looks for ways to make fun of the names I pick. And he has suggest like, 3 names, 2 of which I dislike. And this caused a literal tantrum from DH about how "I never like anything he suggests". Please tell me my DH is NOT the only man that does this...

Anywho, I am heading into second tri in a week. And have a gender scan scheduled for August 3rd... And I would like to have a name to tell the family then... If not, and he still has not weighed in, the babe is getting one of the names I have picked at birth, if he likes it of not!


----------



## jumpingo

i made an excel sheet and added names whenever i heard ones i liked and my husband will quickly make a face at some of them, but i think we've come up with a handful of names we both like. we do have a front runner first and middle name for a girl and are pretty set on the first name for a boy with several options we've tossed around for a middle name.

so many men in our families have the same names (between first and middle names, there is a ton of overlap!) and we both like the idea of using a family name. we just have to be careful to use them in a way that avoids confusion! it'll probably just come down to actually meeting baby and making sure the name "fits" and if it doesn't, going back to our list and picking something else.

my parents couldn't agree on a name for me until i was born. my dad wanted Ashley and my mom wanted Morgan. Morgan Ashley wouldn't satisfy my dad and my mom didn't like Ashley Morgan. but when i was born, they agreed that i just "looked like a '____.'" whatever that means!:haha: but, maybe gives hope to those of you who are having a hard time agreeing with your partner...?:thumbup:


----------



## LulaBug

Hiya ladies!

Can I please join? I had my scan on Friday and have been given my official EDD 28th December :D

Would be lovely to join and get to know you all :) x


----------



## kneeswrites

Welcome Lula! 


I am so excited for my scan. And terrified. Only a few more days... Also, in other news, I think we might have picked a name... Atlas! Weird but we both love it.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Beth - my OH is exactly the same and always has a tantrum and says I don't like the names he likes. He's now told me he only wants names he can spell....he's dyslexic with a big dash of lazy so he likes the names Leo and Zoe because he can spell them. I also have my gender scan 3rd August :) won't be telling people baby name until after baby is born though, don't want the negative opinions to over shadow it. I love the name Elowyn for a girl but I told someone at work and she was really horrible about it.


----------



## Kallie3000

I love Leo and Zoe :D Go daddy!


----------



## Twinmum87

Me being a div forgot to give OH his fathers day stuff before he left for work early this morning, I was still in bed when he went at 8am lol! Waiting and waiting all day for him to come back and see. Cooked one of his favourite dinners we haven't had for a while so hopefully he will be happy.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi all, I haven't posted in a while but have been checking in and making sure all was well with you all :) 

We had our second Nuchal Scan today as we couldn't get measurements last week, baby was sitting up (reading a book, doing admin?) so today was better - had my blood test & will see MW next week to get results I hope :) 

Told friends and family this week and they are so stoked for us, especially my Dad which was so sweet to see. 

X


----------



## laurac1988

We're also not telling anyone their name until they are born. Don't need opinions from folk


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey! 

So happy to say after 3 girls we're having our long waited BOY! So happy right now. 

Thank you for changing my DD :D
 



Attached Files:







11031148_10204772554337221_7294420340675754382_n.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I have no names in mind, i seriously can't even think of names until baby is born. Even then it can take upto a week lol


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations on your little man!


----------



## wishingonastar

Mummytoamber - great news :)

Yep no way are we sharing names before birth...not interested in unwelcome opinions either :thumbup:

Wondering when I'll be sent 20 week scan date as im 17 weeks now and not heard anything. I had 12 week one late (at nearly 14 weeks) as surgery messed up and didn't refer me.

Feels strange that we're getting towards halfway mark already!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

wishingonastar said:


> Mummytoamber - great news :)
> 
> Yep no way are we sharing names before birth...not interested in unwelcome opinions either :thumbup:
> 
> Wondering when I'll be sent 20 week scan date as im 17 weeks now and not heard anything. I had 12 week one late (at nearly 14 weeks) as surgery messed up and didn't refer me.
> 
> Feels strange that we're getting towards halfway mark already!

Does your hosp not book it at 12w scan? I was 14+4 at my daying scan my next scan is 13th july ill be 19+4.


----------



## BethMaassen

TeddysGirl said:


> Beth - my OH is exactly the same and always has a tantrum and says I don't like the names he likes. He's now told me he only wants names he can spell....he's dyslexic with a big dash of lazy so he likes the names Leo and Zoe because he can spell them. I also have my gender scan 3rd August :) won't be telling people baby name until after baby is born though, don't want the negative opinions to over shadow it. I love the name Elowyn for a girl but I told someone at work and she was really horrible about it.

Oh! How exciting!! I REALLY love Isabella or Moira for a girl. And I really love Liam or Joshua or Tristan for a boy. 

Hubby says " I don't hate them" and then from there nothing... I am pretty stuck on the girls names though. I dont think he can talk me out of either of them. 

I thought about keeping the name secret. But I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut because I get too excited. (it is also why my mother always gets her gift before her birthday or Christmas) SO I am not even going to try to keep it secret. LOL.


----------



## Willow82

I'm amazed that people can be so rude about names. It's such a personal choice. Even if I hear a name that someone is thinking of that I don't like, i wouldn't dream of saying that as its none of my business! 

I think I'm definitely feeling baby movements now. With DS they felt more like muscle spasms but these feel more like pops and squirms. I really hope I get to hear the heartbeat at my midwife appointment on Friday.


----------



## wishingonastar

MummyToAmberx said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> Mummytoamber - great news :)
> 
> Yep no way are we sharing names before birth...not interested in unwelcome opinions either :thumbup:
> 
> Wondering when I'll be sent 20 week scan date as im 17 weeks now and not heard anything. I had 12 week one late (at nearly 14 weeks) as surgery messed up and didn't refer me.
> 
> Feels strange that we're getting towards halfway mark already!
> 
> Does your hosp not book it at 12w scan? I was 14+4 at my daying scan my next scan is 13th july ill be 19+4.Click to expand...

I'm not sure! Where surgery messed up I had to go to normal ultrasound department instead of maternity one. I'll wait til 18 weeks then give midwife a nudge!


----------



## Kallie3000

I'll probably tell my parents and DH's mom the baby name choice. They are all really sweet, I can't imagine them saying something mean about what we pick. They already have heard some of the choices we've kicked around with, so it wouldn't be anything out of the blue. 

Haha so far we told them we are naming the baby Thanos (ie. destroyer of worlds, from Guardians of the Galaxy) so whatever name we actually pick will be a relief for them, I'm sure! LOL


----------



## TeddysGirl

I know it's super early but I swear I felt baby move the other night. I was constipated (sorry TMI) so I had a coffee in hopes of 'getting things moving' and I was sitting there and there were bubbles but I assumed just gas and then it felt like something poked right where baby is. I've never felt anything like it ! OH was happy because we were watching Iron Man (for the billionth time) so he's convinced baby is a Marvel fan now !


----------



## BethMaassen

Willow82 said:


> I'm amazed that people can be so rude about names. It's such a personal choice. Even if I hear a name that someone is thinking of that I don't like, i wouldn't dream of saying that as its none of my business!
> 
> I think I'm definitely feeling baby movements now. With DS they felt more like muscle spasms but these feel more like pops and squirms. I really hope I get to hear the heartbeat at my midwife appointment on Friday.

I am usually good about keeping my opinions about names choice to myself. However yesterday, after announcing on FB that I have been thinking about names, my little sister suggested "Peaches"....
PEACHES! I am having a BABY! not a hamster! (BY the way she has 3 kids with beautiful names. Gabriel, Daemien, and Athena) And a friend of mine agreed with her (she has two kids Arianna and Sophia) 
I mean, PEACHES!?


----------



## BethMaassen

In other news. A friend of mine sent me this video earlier. And I think you all will love it. It is cute!! 
https://youtu.be/MYQiAxhe2Ok


----------



## MummyToAmberx

TeddysGirl said:


> I know it's super early but I swear I felt baby move the other night. I was constipated (sorry TMI) so I had a coffee in hopes of 'getting things moving' and I was sitting there and there were bubbles but I assumed just gas and then it felt like something poked right where baby is. I've never felt anything like it ! OH was happy because we were watching Iron Man (for the billionth time) so he's convinced baby is a Marvel fan now !

Totally possible :D


----------



## Kallie3000

TeddysGirl said:


> I know it's super early but I swear I felt baby move the other night. I was constipated (sorry TMI) so I had a coffee in hopes of 'getting things moving' and I was sitting there and there were bubbles but I assumed just gas and then it felt like something poked right where baby is. I've never felt anything like it ! OH was happy because we were watching Iron Man (for the billionth time) so he's convinced baby is a Marvel fan now !

I could swear I felt baby flutters/bubbles at 14 weeks, but I felt a kick FOR SURE last night (15 weeks, on the day!). So it is totally possible, especially if you are sensitive or paying lots of attention to your body! Then again, I have Colitis and IBS, so I know every kind of gas, so could tell this was definitely baby and not gas, haha! 

SO DAMN EXCITING!


----------



## wishingonastar

MummyToAmberx said:


> TeddysGirl said:
> 
> 
> I know it's super early but I swear I felt baby move the other night. I was constipated (sorry TMI) so I had a coffee in hopes of 'getting things moving' and I was sitting there and there were bubbles but I assumed just gas and then it felt like something poked right where baby is. I've never felt anything like it ! OH was happy because we were watching Iron Man (for the billionth time) so he's convinced baby is a Marvel fan now !
> 
> Totally possible :DClick to expand...

Definitely possible. With my first two I had anterior placenta and didn't feel either til around 20 wks. With this my placenta is posterior and I have definitely felt it moving since 14 weeks and now at 17 weeks it's movements are so strong it makes me feel physically sick as if it's churning my stomach around by body spinning in my womb!!! The movements are often uncomfortable and I hesitate to say it but border on unpleasant! I had no idea how much difference the placenta position makes as with my first two I never found their movements unpleasant but I guess they were dulled in comparison.


----------



## stacey&bump

I'm really quite worried I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and not feeling any movement or showing yet haven't been told what way my placenta is and nothing wrote on my hospital notes about it :(


----------



## kneeswrites

stacey&#8782 said:


> I'm really quite worried I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and not feeling any movement or showing yet haven't been told what way my placenta is and nothing wrote on my hospital notes about it :(


Please don't feel worried!stupid thing to say, I know, but feeling early movements really isn't "normal" and you're still on track. It just all depends on where baby is hanging around and where your organs are and stuff. I can't feel baby or find hb on Doppler unless it's right up at the front of my uterus (learned that at the doctors office recently). So if your baby only hangs out in one spot and you can't feel it there, obviously you're not gonna feel much or anything til baby gets big and strong enough. Also, even though I personally have felt very early flutters with both babies now, I didn't feel real, unmistakable movement until over 20 weeks. Now I'm occasionally feeling squirms but they're extremely rare, and because it's so early I still don't feel confident in saying its 100% baby even though I'm 99.999% sure. Most likely everything is completely fine in there. I also still don't have any kind of real bump, just bloat, and I didn't really show with my daughter until 20 weeks.

In terms of baby names, after all of the shit we got/still get over Caoimhe's name (from everyone, ranging from family to friends to doctors to total strangers) we are so numb to caring about other people's opinions that we don't mind sharing anymore. I've realized once baby is born they will get over it. And if they don't, I really don't care. I cried a lot over how my family reacted to Caoimhe's name and all of my emotions in that area are spent!

My appointment is at nine a.m. tomorrow. Even though I'm pretty sure I feel baby, I'm so paranoid that I'm wrong and something will have happened since I heard the heartbeat a few weeks ago. Ugh this paranoia and fear doesn't go around. I hope I see a healthy baby tomorrow.


----------



## Indian Maa

Bethmaassen, I love the names Isabella and Joshua too.
BUT Peaches!!! I had a good laugh. Sorry about it...and Thank you! 

I had a tough time since Friday, coordinating between hospital and insurance as my doctor/billing guys used all wrong codes for the billing and insurance did not pay a penny for all routine stuff.I am stressed as I want to change doctor and cant get any appointment soon with other good doctors.


----------



## wishingonastar

stacey&#8782 said:


> I'm really quite worried I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and not feeling any movement or showing yet haven't been told what way my placenta is and nothing wrote on my hospital notes about it :(

Honestly it's very normal not to feel anything just yet :hugs:
are you in the UK? If so it should say placenta position on your 12 week scan paper (the a4 printout they give you). But equally as said above that doesn't mean you'll definitely feel it early as depends on other factors


----------



## Twinmum87

stacey&#8782 said:


> I'm really quite worried I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and not feeling any movement or showing yet haven't been told what way my placenta is and nothing wrote on my hospital notes about it :(

Don't worry, a lot of people don't feel anything until 18-20 weeks even with a posterior placenta. :) I felt first movement at 16 weeks last time but I was having twins so takeing up twice the room and twice the wriggling and I didn't start showing until 22 weeks.


----------



## Twinmum87

I am sure last time they wrote placenta possition on mine but can't see it this time. All she put on was head circumferance and heart rate.


----------



## Willow82

I asked about my placenta position at the 12 week scan but the ultrasound technician said that this is looked at the 20 week scan. I didn't feel DS until 19 weeks and even then it was light flutters.


----------



## Chimpette

I just had a private scan and found out we have a anterior placenta. I'm pretty sure I had that with my last pregnancy as well and started to feel kicks around 20 weeks. Only another 4 weeks to go then.

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## MummyToAmberx

At 12w the placenta position is not normally noted down, this is part of 20w scan.
At my scan at weekend i asked mine is anterior.

My 2nd was anterior that didnt stop my baby lol. My placents was posterior with #3 i fully expected to feel her just as early as #2 but nope. Even took 10 more weeks before i even grew a bump. 

I wouldnt worry :) 
think was around wk 14 i felt this baby but its like 30secs could just be once a day then be 5 days before i feel anything again.


----------



## K8te

I've still not felt anything I can class 100% as baby yet. I feel little flutters and bubbles in the area where baby was laying at the scan but I don't think I will get any certain movements until around 20 weeks.

X


----------



## ElmaWG

stacey&#8782 said:


> I'm really quite worried I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and not feeling any movement or showing yet haven't been told what way my placenta is and nothing wrote on my hospital notes about it :(

Don't worry yourself too much Stacey, I'm 17 weeks plus a few days, and I've felt nothing that I'm sure is movements. And I def have a posterior placenta and feel like I am well in-tune with my body. Maybe 3 times in the last two weeks I felt the tiniest somethings that I though might be movements, but they were all followed by gas :dohh: where I am they never tell you about the position of your placenta unless you ask. 

For what it's worth, I had a MW appointment last week ( at 16 weeks), and I said I hadn't felt movements, and she said she would have been surprised if I had. 

IndianMaa, I'm sorry you're going though through all this insurance crap. I hate it too. I tried to find out how much I would be billed for my midwife check-ups. The clinic (which sends me bills) said they couldn't tell me, and I should call the billing dept. billing department said I had to call insurance. When i called insurance they said I needed special codes, which I didn't have. So I gave up. Still not sure how much I'll be charged, or if I am indeed saving money with the midwife program like I'd hoped. Good luck changing doctors, I bet that would be really challenging this far along.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Whens everyone 20wk scans?


----------



## mysteriouseye

Mines 17th July @ 1:30xx


----------



## K8te

Mines not until the 7th August so just over 6 weeks. It seems ages away.

X


----------



## justplay91

Mine also is 17th of July. It can't come soon enough!


----------



## Leann83

My hospital doesn't do 20 week scans, just the 12 week ones :wacko: but I had a gender scan booked for the 19th of July and got a call today that they can't do it that day so it's been moved to the 5th! Less than two weeks till we know if we're team :pink: or :blue: :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

I have a gender scan booked for July 15th after midwife appointment and my 20 week scan is 4th August. 
I don't know what I'll do after then! Won't have gone longer than four weeks without seeing baby. I think we'll probably have a 4D scan at about 28 weeks and the consultant wants an extra growth scan at 32 weeks. But 20 weeks to 28 weeks will be looooong! Hopefully I'm feeling movements by then


----------



## stacey&bump

Girls thank you's for the reassurance feeling a little bit better now . Ill feel so settled once I feel movement and see my belly grow lol . We have our 20 week scan on the 30th July them off to Dublin for the weekend after it :)


----------



## Kallie3000

July 22nd scan at 19 weeks, woo! I'm so excited! Four weeks away!


----------



## Willow82

Mines the 24th July when I'll be almost 21 weeks. It would have been the 22nd but I have training at work on that day so I had to rearrange the scan.


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

How's everyone feeling? My 20 week scan isn't until 30th July which seems ages away :( but as I work in a school I've only got 4 weeks left in work so once the holidays begin the time will fly by! xx


----------



## luna_19

mine is at 19 weeks too so must be sometime the week of July 22nd also, I requested to go to a really great imaging place rather than the standard place so it should be much better than my 20 week scan with Devyn where the room didn't even have a printer so all we could do was take pictures of the screen :|


----------



## kneeswrites

Well, I'm jumping on the bandwagon because baby's team :blue::blue::blue:

:wacko: I'm in shock, I can't imagine myself with a boy! Also I KNEW I was further along than 8 weeks in that first ultrasound... by that ultrasound I'd have been 14 weeks today. By my calculations I was 15 weeks today, and baby outdid everybody because turns out he's almost 16 weeks! So my new due date is December 10! AHH this day is amazing.

I will post my pics when hubby gets home tonight!!!


----------



## luna_19

congrats! wow so many boys so far


----------



## mazndave

Congrats Knees! This is a boy heavy month so far!


----------



## BethMaassen

I said a bit ago. I have the anatomy scan on August 3rd, I will be 19weeks.


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats on your boy knees


----------



## kneeswrites

Baby didn't feel like showing his face so this is the best picture we got haha! I think he's cute :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Willow82

kneeswrites said:


> Well, I'm jumping on the bandwagon because baby's team :blue::blue::blue:
> 
> :wacko: I'm in shock, I can't imagine myself with a boy! Also I KNEW I was further along than 8 weeks in that first ultrasound... by that ultrasound I'd have been 14 weeks today. By my calculations I was 15 weeks today, and baby outdid everybody because turns out he's almost 16 weeks! So my new due date is December 10! AHH this day is amazing.
> 
> I will post my pics when hubby gets home tonight!!!

Congratulations! Another boy :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congratulations kneeswrites!

Im so excited to be part of blue team, i am now really looking forward to labour day. Was feeling abit anxious about it all but maybe thats because it feels so fresh in my mind still. 

Mines 13th july, days are flying by. Only 3w to go.


----------



## stacey&bump

Congrats knees on having a boy :) & an extra treat that ur due that bit sooner too :)


----------



## dunibaby

kneeswrites said:


> Baby didn't feel like showing his face so this is the best picture we got haha! I think he's cute :cloud9:

CONGRATS!!!:happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

Aww congrats knees


----------



## LulaBug

BethMaassen said:


> Willow82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm amazed that people can be so rude about names. It's such a personal choice. Even if I hear a name that someone is thinking of that I don't like, i wouldn't dream of saying that as its none of my business!
> 
> I think I'm definitely feeling baby movements now. With DS they felt more like muscle spasms but these feel more like pops and squirms. I really hope I get to hear the heartbeat at my midwife appointment on Friday.
> 
> I am usually good about keeping my opinions about names choice to myself. However yesterday, after announcing on FB that I have been thinking about names, my little sister suggested "Peaches"....
> PEACHES! I am having a BABY! not a hamster! (BY the way she has 3 kids with beautiful names. Gabriel, Daemien, and Athena) And a friend of mine agreed with her (she has two kids Arianna and Sophia)
> I mean, PEACHES!?Click to expand...

Well...you could call this one Peaches and your next one, Cream :rofl:

Some baby names are a tad absurd but each to their own:flower:


----------



## Leann83

Congrats knees :flower:


----------



## Twinmum87

Lol OH and I sat giggling at Peaches! All I can think of now is Ice age :p


----------



## LulaBug

Wow...There is definitely a boom of team blue. 
I have a gender scan on the 14th July so will interesting to know if I'm one of the ladies on team blue also or if I'm one of the ladies breaking the chain and joining team pink. 

I posted my scan pic on a different part of the forum and so far, all have said blue so guess we will see :D


----------



## BethMaassen

I had a prenatal visit today with my OB. I got an unexpected full-physical. But I have lost 2 to 2.5 pounds in the last month. Which my OB was pretty happy about. Considering I am a big lady. (at this point with DD, I had already gained like 10 pounds) 
Baby's heartbeat is at 162bpm. Perfection. 
My OB gave me forms to read in sign for "Concent for a VBAC" Which I am dead set for.
I will be going in at 16weeks to do the 1hour glucose test. 

Other than that, I unexpectedly have gotten a doula. A friend of mine, who I have known for a little over half a year or so, proposed it. I pretty excited about it!!


----------



## Kallie3000

That's all super exciting news, Beth! 

I'm really motivated to keep my weight gain down for this pregnancy. Anything that reduces complications and my risk of c-section is fine by me!


----------



## dunibaby

my scan is 8/6 at 19 weeks.
Proud to be team Pink. =)


----------



## K8te

Congratulations on team :pink:

X


----------



## Twinmum87

Congrats to everyone who found out the sex! Very exciting. :) 5 people guessed on my pic, 2 said boy 3 said girl lol! I got bored earlier and did several of those guess the gender quizes just for fun ... All of them but 1 gave a 50-54% Either way exept one that said 60% chance girl so that was really clear haha!


----------



## BethMaassen

Kallie3000 said:


> That's all super exciting news, Beth!
> 
> I'm really motivated to keep my weight gain down for this pregnancy. Anything that reduces complications and my risk of c-section is fine by me!

I'm trying to do the same! (though my c-section had nothing to do with my weight) My weight however increased my risk of Gestational Diabetes, which I did get, and it caused DD to be really big (born at 10lbs 1oz) Which is why I was induced to prevent baby from getting any bigger, which, I believe is what ultimately caused the c-section. 

Anyway! Good Luck! :flower:


----------



## Kallie3000

BethMaassen said:


> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> That's all super exciting news, Beth!
> 
> I'm really motivated to keep my weight gain down for this pregnancy. Anything that reduces complications and my risk of c-section is fine by me!
> 
> I'm trying to do the same! (though my c-section had nothing to do with my weight) My weight however increased my risk of Gestational Diabetes, which I did get, and it caused DD to be really big (born at 10lbs 1oz) Which is why I was induced to prevent baby from getting any bigger, which, I believe is what ultimately caused the c-section.
> 
> Anyway! Good Luck! :flower:Click to expand...

I think that is really common, especially nowadays, and is totally what I'm trying to avoid. HOWEVER, c-section or not, if I end up with a healthy baby (even at 10 lbs!) and then I'll be absolutely thrilled! 

Hey - unrelated question to you guys. When we talk about team blue or team pink, does that mean people have found out the sex of the baby? Or does that mean that's the sex you're hoping for? I'm 'team yellow' in that I don't have a preference, but we are finding out (if we can) when I'm 19 weeks, in about a month.


----------



## LulaBug

Team pink and blue is that you know and team yellow is that you are either choosing not to know or maybe that the baby wasn't cooperative in finding out :)


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats knees for your boy! I loved the pose he gave for the picture! 

Congrats dunybaby for your girl!


----------



## mummy2o

A positive update from me. I saw the consultant yesterday and they are upping my care this pregnancy. I'm being referred to a specialist then get two more scans before 20 weeks. I then get late scans further on. Swaps done regularly. I really feel like I'll be bringing home a baby this Christmas, instead of grieving for one.


----------



## Twinmum87

That is brilliant news. :) Must be very reassuring for you to know they are doing everything they can. :)


----------



## mummy2o

Double post due to computer error.


----------



## joeliza24

Congrats ladies on your gender reveals!


----------



## Willow82

I had my 16 week midwife appointment this morning and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time!

She said my uterus was still low. Shouldn't it have moved up by now? She didn't seem concerned so hopefully its nothing to worry about.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Had my first VBA2C consultant appointment today which went very well =) I have a lot of support! Also booked in for 28 week scan & 34 week scan because of what happened last time xx


----------



## indhira2

Morning ladies! Congrats to those that have had scans recently :) 

I have a private ultrasound tomorrow to find out what team we are and I cannot be more nervous!!!! I just keep hoping and praying for a healthy baby.

Headaches have lightened up but now my teeth are a mess. I refuse to believe I have developed 2 cavities in the course of this pregnancy that are killing me! One on each side of my mouth so that about does it -.- Setting dentist appointment for next week.


----------



## Kallie3000

Willow82 said:


> I had my 16 week midwife appointment this morning and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time!
> 
> She said my uterus was still low. Shouldn't it have moved up by now? She didn't seem concerned so hopefully its nothing to worry about.

I think at 16 weeks it is still supposed to be just barely above the public bone? It'll start growing soon. Mine is still really low too, totally norms.


----------



## laurac1988

Mine is really low at 14 weeks too. Can feel that it has moved up, but definitely not by a massive amount


----------



## Kallie3000

It's funny actually - I think my baby bump is smaller today than it was the last few days. Bloated baby bump much? LOL

In other random news, congratulations USA on marriage equality in all fifty states! Love, marriage, and babies for everyone!


----------



## luna_19

The uterus reaches your belly button at 20 weeks


----------



## Ameli

This image might be helpful to see where your uterus should be at different weeks.
 



Attached Files:







hrmaternal_L06.gif
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Willow82

Thanks all. I think I was slightly thrown by the fact that she seemed quite surprised that it was still so low!


----------



## Pearlie

I also had my 16 week appt today. My fundal height is 17 and it's just below my belly button. I have a short torso though, it's second pregnancy too & it seems to have popped out above my previous section scar.. Rather than start below it & stretch out the scar if that makes sense. Which makes me think ill carry high again.


----------



## Twinmum87

I am 17 weeks and I can feel my uterus upto my belly button. Last time I streatched out very slowly, especially considering it was twins. Making up for it this time lol.


----------



## Nikie

So..I had private gender scan today and I'm team pink! Very happy!


----------



## kneeswrites

Yay a girl! Congrats, daughter are the best! (Well, I guess I can't say that now that I'm team blue lol) how exciting :happydance:


Also, it's a good day in the U.S. today! We finally caught up to the rest of humanity <_<


----------



## justplay91

Yes, very much a victory for human rights in the US today! Knees, congrats on your boy and Nikie, congrats and welcome to team pink!


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats nikkie for your girl. :)

I am 17 weeks plus and now a days Doppler picks up heart beat just an inch below navel. 

Was super sad that I have an anterior placenta and wont be able to feel the baby any soon but I can feel the movements from last 5 days.


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Congratulations to everyone who's found out the gender! I can't wait for mine (30th July) although my bank card is trembling with fear :rofl: our next appointment is on 10th July when we'll hear baby's heartbeat for the first time xx


----------



## Willow82

Nikie said:


> So..I had private gender scan today and I'm team pink! Very happy!

Congrats!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi Ladies, 

Just an update, I had a gender scan with baby bond yesterday at 16 weeks and i'm having 2 boys! The lady doing the scan seemed a bit unsure if it was cord or nub babies were very wriggly so rechecked a few times she concluded its def 2 boys so i'll settle for now unil 20 weeks scan to reconfirm xx


----------



## justplay91

Congrats on your :twinboys: shezza!


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats to everyone who found out the sex!!! Boys and girls are sooo fun, I know I feel somehow closer to baby knowing he's a boy, it's nice :) 

Anyone else crying an average of 10 times per day? I'm such a big mushball lately! They are never usually sad tears and I am definitely not sobbing or anything, but any adorable thing, or any time I'm reminded that I'm pregnant and I love my baby, I get all choked up. I think its part hormones and part happiness :)


----------



## PocoHR

Example. This video made me shed a few tears this morning: https://dailypicksandflicks.com/201...eerans-thinking-out-loud-is-the-cutest-video/

:)


----------



## kneeswrites

No poco, I am too. I wasn't like this at all the first time around, but now I'm reminded of post-birth emotions :dohh: Literally any commercial with inspiring music, even car commercials, will make me get a lump in my throat. Diaper commercials make me tear up. And then every tragedy that happens, like the Charleston shooting especially, has been making me cry when I think about it (not that that one is unjustified). maybe it's a boy thing?


----------



## Nikie

At my babybond scan yesterday baby wasn't compliant! I had to walk around and have chocolate and orange juice! Went back in and he could see straight away! Showed us right between the thighs....three little lines! He showed us some different images and triple checked but said it was 99.9% a girl! We were so shocked that he was showing us the three lines and where the penis would be if it were there! So we left feeling very confident...but there's always that niggling doubt isn't there!


----------



## kneeswrites

Nikie said:


> At my babybond scan yesterday baby wasn't compliant! I had to walk around and have chocolate and orange juice! Went back in and he could see straight away! Showed us right between the thighs....three little lines! He showed us some different images and triple checked but said it was 99.9% a girl! We were so shocked that he was showing us the three lines and where the penis would be if it were there! So we left feeling very confident...but there's always that niggling doubt isn't there!

After finally seeing a boy ultrasound it is sooo obvious that if there's nothing there pretty sure you can be confident! Congratulations! Another team pink, yay! I know I'm team blue but I'm still stuck in the mindset of rooting for girls hahaha

I've been feeling baby move for a while but the movements are finally getting kind of distinct, and today I put my hand over where he was moving and after a second he kicked it :cloud9::cloud9: Somehow feeling it with my hand makes it feel so much more real than just the flutters! 

Also, weird thing I found out at my U/S... I have an anterior placenta?! Well, she typed it on the screen, didn't say anything about it, but I assume. That's sooo weird though! Aren't anterior placentas known for making it harder to feel movement? Why do I feel fetal movements so easily?! I'm not complaining I'm just confused!


----------



## Luvbug92

Hello everyone I'm becca. I'm due December 10th with my first lil peanut. Super excited. Finding out the gender soon. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

:hi:Hi Becca!


----------



## kneeswrites

Hello there! We have the same due date! :D


----------



## dunibaby

Nikie said:


> So..I had private gender scan today and I'm team pink! Very happy!

 Welcome to team Pink!!! :happydance:


----------



## indhira2

Soooo I finallly had my long awaited gender scan and there is definitely ......A BOYYYYYY in there!!!!! I am beyond excited !!!!!!!


----------



## justplay91

Congrats, Indira! Little boys are great!
I feel so outnumbered! 10/4 boys!


----------



## indhira2

Thank you JustPlay!! I'm so looking forward to this. Knowing the gender makes it that much more real, eventhough hubby doesnt know yet!! Shhhhhh. Lol. I'll be telling him this weekend coming up as his birthday gift
:happydance:


----------



## Leann83

Hi Becca! :flower:

Congrats on team :blue: indhira!! All the gender reveals have me excited for our gender scan now - 6 more days... woo!!

Popped in to the pharmacy today to get my blood pressure checked as been having constant headaches since 12 weeks. If anything I was expecting it to be high but it's actually quite low - 97/66? They advised me to pop into the docs so off I go tomorrow, not that she'll be able to do anything about it but best let her know!

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## laurac1988

So exciting that your scan is so soon, and hope the dr appt goes well.
Feels like our gender scan is FOREVER away!

We've sort of reached a lull at this point. Nothing is really new. Belly is growing, but haven't felt movement yet. Not as tired as I was, which is awesome. Just waiting for things to... happen! Very excited for the gender reveal to see if it's Eden or Taylor in there. Everyone thinks girl so far


----------



## justplay91

Indhira, ooh that's exciting! Do you have any idea how you're going to tell him? I'm sure he'll be so excited to have a son!
Leann, that's exciting; less than a week to go and you'll know! I'm sure the blood pressure thing will turn out to be fine. I had low blood pressure throughout my pregnancy with Kai and I had no issues from it.
Laurac, when do you find out if you're having a girl or boy?


----------



## laurac1988

July 15th! Seems so far away


----------



## mummy2o

laurac1988 said:


> July 15th! Seems so far away

I've got August the 6th until I find out so July isn't that far ;)


----------



## laurac1988

You finding our at 20 weeks scan?
Our 20 week scan is August 4th


----------



## Luvbug92

Laurac and mommyo2 congrats to you both. I will find out on the sixth of August as well if we are team blue or pink. Anyone want one more than the other? My hubby and are exact opposites in this area. Aka I hope for a girl he a boy.


----------



## Luvbug92

kneeswrites said:


> Hello there! We have the same due date! :D

That's awesome I so excited and nervous for the lil peanut to get here. How are you feeling. I'm so thankful that I joined this site. And I too find someone to share a due date with. Are you hoping for a girl or boy with this baby?


----------



## TeddysGirl

OH brought me some pink roses the other day and said it was because he's hoping for a girl.....no pressure ! I am leaning towards wanting a girl more just because my mum and I are like best friends and I would love to have that sort of relationship with my child (also because OH has finally agreed to let me use the name I want if we have a girl and IMO it's the most beautiful name ever) but I can see the benefits of having a boy too =) I don't really care to be honest but I have OH really wanting a girl and my brother and step-dad really wanting a boy, either way someone will be happy lol


----------



## Kallie3000

PocoHR said:


> Congrats to everyone who found out the sex!!! Boys and girls are sooo fun, I know I feel somehow closer to baby knowing he's a boy, it's nice :)
> 
> Anyone else crying an average of 10 times per day? I'm such a big mushball lately! They are never usually sad tears and I am definitely not sobbing or anything, but any adorable thing, or any time I'm reminded that I'm pregnant and I love my baby, I get all choked up. I think its part hormones and part happiness :)

I'm late to this party, but I have been feeling teary ALL OF THE TIME. Like, I'll have a huge grin on my face, feeling on top of the world, and yet still feel like tears are seconds away! 

This is like puberty all over again!


----------



## Kallie3000

laurac1988 said:


> July 15th! Seems so far away

I have to wait until our 19 week scan, which is July 22nd. Seems so close and yet SO FAR AWAY! 

I think my husband would like a boy to take his last name, but if we had a girl he would be head over heels in love and she would be daddy's little girl for sure. I totally waffle on what I imagine my baby is - I'm really into 'gender neutral parenting' so can imagine raising a girl who loves traditionally 'boy stuff' (which is all the exciting toys anyways, like lego and science kits!) and if I had a boy he would still have access to nail polish, baby dolls and dresses for dress up play! So other than the fact my grandma wants a boy (she has 6 great-grand-daughters, and no great-grandsons!) there isn't really a preference at all on my part!


----------



## mysteriouseye

just been informed my job is at risk =(


----------



## mummy2o

laurac1988 said:


> You finding our at 20 weeks scan?
> Our 20 week scan is August 4th

I might find out before hand, but doubtful. I get scans fortnightly due to complications last pregnancy.



Luvbug92 said:


> Laurac and mommyo2 congrats to you both. I will find out on the sixth of August as well if we are team blue or pink. Anyone want one more than the other? My hubby and are exact opposites in this area. Aka I hope for a girl he a boy.

I have one of each. But OH only has a DD so he wants a boy. The ironic thing is in my last pregnancy I wanted a girl so DD and her could be best friends with a 14 month age gap, so when I had my late miscarriage I was sad that I had a miscarriage but happy it was a boy, if that makes sense. But this time I really want a boy as I have a name already in mind, although I'd also be thrilled with a girl so DD could have a BFF also close to her age (21 months)



mysteriouseye said:


> just been informed my job is at risk =(

I'm so sorry. Have they said this to anyone else or just you? Do you think its because your pregnant?


----------



## LillyTame

How is everyone doing in the sex department? Frankly, I don't want much to do with OH :blush: I don't like being touched too much or kissed too much. We haven't had sex since making this baby. Yesterday he asked when do we get to the horny part of pregnancy :haha: He's been a trooper though, he isn't pressuring me at all.


----------



## Eclaire

Lilly I have a theory about desire for sex or lack of during pregnancy. This theory is based on my experience as well as those of my friends. If you are expecting a boy, you will experience a stronger urge for sex due to the testosterone from him in your bloodstream. If you are expecting a girl, you will experience a lower sex drive.

When I was pregnant with my daughter, I only had sex I think 3 times during the pregnancy. It was awful. I had no desire, and was so dry that it hurt really bad and made me cry with the pain. This time I am expecting a boy and currently have a higher sex drive and desire. I am almost too wet and ready to with little notice. My problem is that I cannot orgasm during pregnancy. Every time I get close my uterus has one long contraction which lasts for a couple of minutes. It is very uncomfortable and is an instant mood killer. 

I am glad he isn't pressuring you and is understanding. Hopefully if you decide to give it a try you will have better experiences than me.


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats Indira! 

Mysteriouseye, I am sorry you need to address this during pregnancy. Hugs! I hope its not relating to the pregnancy news. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kallie3000

LillyTame said:


> How is everyone doing in the sex department? Frankly, I don't want much to do with OH :blush: I don't like being touched too much or kissed too much. We haven't had sex since making this baby. Yesterday he asked when do we get to the horny part of pregnancy :haha: He's been a trooper though, he isn't pressuring me at all.

I wouldn't say I'm in the horny part of pregnancy, but definitely slowly getting out of the 'don't touch me' phase. 

One word though: lube.

Necessity I never needed before. Yikes!


----------



## LillyTame

I guess I'm the oddball, Eclaire...we're having a boy :shrug: I also get the cramping with orgasm....I know because I do have lots of sex dreams :blush: It doesn't hurt as bad as the 1st few weeks, but definitely uncomfortable.


----------



## luna_19

Oh man I <3 pregnancy sex :haha: I can O way easier and last time I would even have multiple Os , the only time.in my life that has happened! Of course hubby isn't really into it right now because it is so hot in our condo and last time around he wanted nothing to do with it once he felt baby move...plus its hard.to have alone time.with a toddler around too :dohh:


----------



## dunibaby

OMG, I was just wondering the same things about the sex and was calling my bff to ask her.. lol I will be 14w this Thursday and have gotten my sex drive back and want it a lot and the last time we did I was extremely dry, which is so weird cause that is not my norm and i was honestly super super horny.. glad to know i am not alone. =)


----------



## dunibaby

mysteriouseye said:


> just been informed my job is at risk =(

 so sorry you have to deal with this now! just stay positive. =)


----------



## BethMaassen

My husband has put me on a 9-month sex ban...In other words, he refuses to have sex with me while pregnant.... Which is pretty much how it is when I am not pregnant too so.. No sex for me :(


----------



## Kallie3000

BethMaassen said:


> My husband has put me on a 9-month sex ban...In other words, he refuses to have sex with me while pregnant.... Which is pretty much how it is when I am not pregnant too so.. No sex for me :(

Soooooo does that mean you get to make sex dates with other people? (I joke... mostly)

Sex is a pretty tough thing to match up on sometimes. Can I recommend couple's therapy? I'm a big fan of therapy.


----------



## Kallie3000

dunibaby said:


> mysteriouseye said:
> 
> 
> just been informed my job is at risk =(
> 
> so sorry you have to deal with this now! just stay positive. =)Click to expand...

Ditto this :( This is pretty much the worst time to have money and life stresses. I feel you.


----------



## BethMaassen

Kallie3000 said:


> Soooooo does that mean you get to make sex dates with other people? (I joke... mostly)
> 
> Sex is a pretty tough thing to match up on sometimes. Can I recommend couple's therapy? I'm a big fan of therapy.

Hehehe. I have actually thought about it, as bad as it seems. It took us 2 years conceive DD, because of his lack of cooperation. "I want to have children" he says, but refuses to do what it takes... Babies don't happen by simply wishing. sheesh. Finally one month I put my foot down, and insisted we have sex every other day for the entire month. And BOOM there was DD. 
After DD was born, I insisted on sex at least once a month.. That's a huge compromise on my part. Anyway, we hadn't done anything in 3 months, and then BOOM pregnant again. to be quite honest it was very unexpected. 
So in a way, I guess he was trying? I don't know. Bt in the end, our marriage has hit a brick wall, and without his cooperation, I do not see us surviving as a couple.


----------



## Kallie3000

Well, sure hope it works out for you one way or another Beth. That sucks!


----------



## LadybugWest

I think since I've been pregnant I've wanted sex a little less but not by much. I feel a little less tired so there's more energy. Hubs is always willing to oblige and he is patient since some positions aren't so comfy.


----------



## kneeswrites

I haven't had a sex drive in a really, really long time. I think it has to do with my depression. It SUCKS and it's putting so much strain on my relationship. My poor husband just wants to get some lmao but when I don't feel sexual, doing sex things feels gross. I had a sex drive for about a week in March......and now I'm here :thumbup:

I wish I would get it back. It's so annoying and I know my poor husband thinks I'm evil.


----------



## stacey&bump

My sex drive comes and goes most nights I'm just far too tired and with being pregnant I feel unattractive :(


----------



## justplay91

I haven't had a sex drive since I had my son, basically. My poor husband. Knees, I'm the same way that doing anything sexual just feels.... Ew right now. I hope it comes back eventually!


----------



## Nikie

I don't want sexy time at all! It's not to do with feeling unattractive for me but I just still feel tired and a bit sicky most nights!!!


----------



## indhira2

The sex department hasnt been too bad for me, thankfully! Lol. I dont have crazy urges but when hubby's around and starts messing with me.....it gets me going :blush: Some positions are just kindda uncomfortable and the other day I had to REALLYY pee halfway through!!! LMAO. Most awkward moment ever having to tell him either he hurried up and came or I was going to piss myself lmfaooo :dohh:


----------



## Indian Maa

Bethmassen, I understand what you say.. It took us three years to conceive DS.,.. I had some tubal defects though... My mom in law used to ask me each month if I have conceived... finally I said her son has to do what he has to do... lols! I have conceived 4 times naturally as of now including two miscarriages; all were months long baby dance during fertile days... It takes so long to conceive when you do it without much interest.
Most weird thing is- pregnancy is the only time he comes around with out a push and it is always enjoyable for me too.


----------



## stacey&bump

I'm 17 wks+2 today patiently awaiting these flutters and kicks always trying to sit still and concentrate to see if I'm feeling anything but no luck , this is my second ! Anyone else in the same boat


----------



## mysteriouseye

18 weeks today =) get to find out if my boy is definitely a little boy =) xx


----------



## kneeswrites

indhira2 said:


> The sex department hasnt been too bad for me, thankfully! Lol. I dont have crazy urges but when hubby's around and starts messing with me.....it gets me going :blush: Some positions are just kindda uncomfortable and the other day I had to REALLYY pee halfway through!!! LMAO. Most awkward moment ever having to tell him either he hurried up and came or I was going to piss myself lmfaooo :dohh:

Omg my friend peed on her hubby during sex in her first pregnancy :haha: 

I am grateful I haven't had that problem. The only real physical issue is we had sex a few weeks ago and it really hurt because my cervix was low. It's risen up though so it probably wouldn't hurt now. Buuuut I still don't wanna do it. Tmi but I keep him happy with lots of HJs lolol. That's the only way I can get around the lack of sex drive without feeling cruel.


----------



## indhira2

OMG Knees!!!! Dont jinx me!! LOL!! I would DIE if I pee on that poor man on top of my crazy hormones he's been dealing with! Thats tooo funny about your friend though. I have to really kick my kegel exercises in gear though, I've been peeing after every sneeze and even laughing makes me tinkle -.-

Lucky for you that hubby goes for hjs in replacement, I think mine would still have a fit if he went too long without it LOL


----------



## Twinmum87

So sick and tired of the exhaustion now. I still isn't getting any better. I can barely function. I just want to have it ease off enough for me to get thru the day. I have zero motivation as I just feel so weak from the exhaustion and I am having difficultly just mustering up enough strength to get thru school runs and making dinner. Between my back problems, the heat, constant need to pee and eczema flair ups I am getting barely any sleep at night and if I try and have a nap in the day it makes no difference. Tried going for walks in fresh air and that sort of thing and nothing perks me up. I am starting to get very moody, ratty, struggling to concentrate and completely loosing my patience purely from being so tired all the time. There are no other symptoms that could suggest anything like a B12 or Iron deficiency but just incase I have taken measures to increase my intake/absorption and it has made no difference.


----------



## PocoHR

Twinmum87 said:


> So sick and tired of the exhaustion now. I still isn't getting any better. I can barely function. I just want to have it ease off enough for me to get thru the day. I have zero motivation as I just feel so weak from the exhaustion and I am having difficultly just mustering up enough strength to get thru school runs and making dinner. Between my back problems, the heat, constant need to pee and eczema flair ups I am getting barely any sleep at night and if I try and have a nap in the day it makes no difference. Tried going for walks in fresh air and that sort of thing and nothing perks me up. I am starting to get very moody, ratty, struggling to concentrate and completely loosing my patience purely from being so tired all the time. There are no other symptoms that could suggest anything like a B12 or Iron deficiency but just incase I have taken measures to increase my intake/absorption and it has made no difference.

That is awful :( I have weirdly found that for me the exhaustion has been worse in 2nd tri than in 1st. Maybe not as constant, but definitely more intense. Now, when I need to sleep, I NEED to sleep. 

Have you had your thyroid checked? Being pregnant is really taxing on your thyroid and if that is the problem its an easy fix. I hope things get better for you soon xx:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I'm.sorry twin mum, I would.definitely ask for a full blood panel just to make.sure.there.isn't anything else.going on. I'm lucky my energy has.returned for.the most part, well as much ad can be expected with a toddler.that likes.to wake up around 6am :dohh:


----------



## kneeswrites

I wish I could help you out twin mum, my problem has been the opposite in that I can't sleep. I would definitely push for your doctors to take a closer look though, because you have to be able to function. Maybe try drinking tea? I've been drinking tons of earl grey to keep me functioning during the day when I didn't sleep the night before. 

Also if anyone else is struggling with insomnia, I found something that is helping me... Magnesium! I can't afford a fancy supplement or anything so I've been buying cheap but safe to ingest Epsom salt and dissolving a few teaspoons in water at night. It's gross, it is super bitter, but it really helps. I fell asleep at midnight last night instead of five in the morning for the first time in weeks. It's also really relaxing, it's a muscle relaxant without making you incapacitated. It's apparently really good for you, supposed,y they give it to you to stop preterm labor and they gave it to me for my pre-e last time so I feel like it must be good to ingest regularly. The only problem is its a laxative supposedly but it hasn't bothered me at all? So idk.


----------



## Indian Maa

Twinmom, sorry to hear this...Hope you feel better soon... Have you had your complete OB panel blood tests that they usually do around 8-12 weeks? Hope you meet Dr soon and find out what it is...


----------



## Indian Maa

I have this bad throbbing pain from my right side just around the pelvic bone...the pain from right side is constant from last 24 hours... at times from left side too...Any one had this kind of constant throbbing pain? Can it be relating to UTI or something to do with ovaries? (the 12th week test showed no UTI and clear ovaries though) I am just worried...I am in the process of changing OB and cant meet the new one until this 23rd.


----------



## justplay91

Indian Maa, I have been having this too for the past few days. I was worried at first, but I can't find much info on it online. I'll bring it up at my doctor's appointment next week and let you know what she says.


----------



## Indian Maa

Thanks a lot justplay.. Looking forward to it.
Many Days into it is surely not easy for you... Hope both of us feel better soon..

I have a pretty big bump I developed suddenly over a week. Have horrible back pain too which I never had in past or previous pregnancy. But this throbbing pain from sides is horrible. Was just wondering if it uterus putting pressure... Looks unlikely though. Can't have a throbbing pain from that...I am just taking a chance by buying a maternity support belt today... I will let you know if it helps..,

But nothing like an assurance from doctor. I will wait to hear from you about your visit and doctors take. Thanks again.


----------



## Twinmum87

All my bloods came back perfectly fine, I was 7+6 by LMP at the time I had them but then I got put forward 12 days would have been closer to 10 weeks. My BP has been perfect at every appointment too.

My bump seems to have shot out too, seems to have doubled over night! 18 weeks today so will be taking another bump pic later.

I have never been a good sleeper my whole life but between the constant peeing, my back problems, the heat, hayfever and not being able to get comfy I am barely sleeping. Oh and my eczema has had another flair up, and in some odd places too .... damn pregnancy hormones ... so when I wake up for other reasons then I start getting itchy. *sigh* Will have enough sleepless nights when baby comes, I do not need practice thanks, let me sleep! haha!


----------



## kneeswrites

So hubby decided he likes but doesn't "love" the name Atlas, refuses to look at names with me... FFS I JUST WANT TO FIND A NAME! I'm about to just pick a name and refuse to use any other name. Jesus christ man.


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi girls if ur reli concerned about your baby will ur doctor check for heartbeat or anything I don't really want to be ringing the midwife because they don't have a good reputation in my practice ? I'm sort of at a loss here of what to do next . I'm not seeming to get any bigger not that I notice and I'm feeling nothing yet . The very lower part of my abdomen goes very tense at times and mostly on one side but other than that Nothing I'm 17 weeks +3 days. I have no one else to talk to about it I don't want my oh thinking I'm silly I'm just really scared and anxious


----------



## laurac1988

Call your midwife hun. That's what they're there for. Even if they give you issues about it - that is why they're there so use them. They may well check for a heartbeat. We got a home doppler for this reason. When I get anxious I use it. Of course if there was any bleeding or anything unusual I would go straight to EPU, but it's good for comfort. 

Can't believe I'm 15 weeks today. Never thought we'd see the day


----------



## Willow82

stacey&#8782 said:


> Hi girls if ur reli concerned about your baby will ur doctor check for heartbeat or anything I don't really want to be ringing the midwife because they don't have a good reputation in my practice ? I'm sort of at a loss here of what to do next . I'm not seeming to get any bigger not that I notice and I'm feeling nothing yet . The very lower part of my abdomen goes very tense at times and mostly on one side but other than that Nothing I'm 17 weeks +3 days. I have no one else to talk to about it I don't want my oh thinking I'm silly I'm just really scared and anxious

Did the midwife not check the heartbeat at your 16 week appointment? If you are really concerned, I would just contact your midwife to ask to be checked. I remember with DS going to my 16 week appointment and questioning whether there was a baby in there as I definitely did not feel pregnant at all. I had no movements and no bump until 19/20 weeks plus.


----------



## stacey&bump

I don't have a 16 week appointment I don't see my midwife til 28 weeks :( ! I don't want to be ringing annoying them either because I know there's women out there who really need them and may be in a worse situation than me . I just can't shake the feeling of being very anxious and worried ? I may order a Doppler later but what if I can't pick anything up ? Do they work and if so what ones are best and what stage can they pick up the heartbeat ? I know I'm probably just being silly but I really can't shake this awful feeling it's not nice


----------



## laurac1988

We've been picking up baby since about 9 weeks. Ours is a Hi Bebe, but one of the older models as we got it second hand. 
Seriously hun, if you need reassurance, contact your midwife. I'm sure they would much rather you contact them than worry yourself too much. Give them a call.


----------



## stacey&bump

I just rang there she said I won't be seeing them until 28 weeks and Id have to wait 3 weeks til my scan she said if Im not having any bleeding to not be alarmed and different baby's gore at different rates and I'll feel the baby soon. I already know all this but it doesn't stop me being so anxious she said to make an appointment with the doctor if I'm still anxious so that's made now for tues morning :( I really don't want to feel like this and I know it's probably for nothing but I can't shake it :( I must order one Laura thank you , do you hear the heartbeat strong


----------



## Leann83

stacey&#8782 said:


> Hi girls if ur reli concerned about your baby will ur doctor check for heartbeat or anything I don't really want to be ringing the midwife because they don't have a good reputation in my practice ? I'm sort of at a loss here of what to do next . I'm not seeming to get any bigger not that I notice and I'm feeling nothing yet . The very lower part of my abdomen goes very tense at times and mostly on one side but other than that Nothing I'm 17 weeks +3 days. I have no one else to talk to about it I don't want my oh thinking I'm silly I'm just really scared and anxious

I'd go to GP for peace of mind. I'm sure everything's fine as we're still very early for feeling movement etc but if it would put your mind at ease I'd pop in. I find it crazy that's there's such a long wait between 1st and 2nd appt here! I had booking appt at 12 weeks and then told to go back at 24 weeks. When I popped into GP for headaches this week she said 'who was telling you that, we'd normally do a visit about now anyway' and done a quick antenatal check - dipped pee sample and checked baby hb with Doppler. Could you just play dumb and book a GP appt and say you thought you were due visit in between the hosp ones? (That's if you're doing the combined GP/hosp care)?


----------



## Leann83

Oops I was too late :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry she couldn't be more reassuring hun. But she is right. But at the same time I know how that feeling must feel. 

The doppler we have, we used to have to try for a while to find baby, but once we got the hang of it we can usually find baby within five minutesn ow. Just takes a bit of getting used to. We watched some youtube videos as well as there's lots of other things you hear in there, so sometimes it's hard to work out what is baby. They're great once you get the hang


----------



## mysteriouseye

Well.. my son is definitely a boy =P

https://i62.tinypic.com/16a5ceu.png


----------



## Indian Maa

stacey&#8782 said:


> I don't have a 16 week appointment I don't see my midwife til 28 weeks :( ! I don't want to be ringing annoying them either because I know there's women out there who really need them and may be in a worse situation than me . I just can't shake the feeling of being very anxious and worried ? I may order a Doppler later but what if I can't pick anything up ? Do they work and if so what ones are best and what stage can they pick up the heartbeat ? I know I'm probably just being silly but I really can't shake this awful feeling it's not nice

What they say is correct. It is absolutely fine not to feel movements until about 20 weeks, even for the subsequent pregnancies. I go to an OB and it was mentioned that I had an anterior placenta. I never expected to feel movements so soon and was patiently waiting to reach 20 weeks or so. In the mean time I got a Doppler, which was a smart choice. It comforts me. 

You are going to meet doctor this week. It's highly possible that you feel the movements soon after that it even before that. Doppler will be a good idea because babies don't 'play' everyday it seems like. Some times long silence scares you.

Mine is Angel voice. Comparatively cheap I think. But damn good quality. Just have to apply some oil or water on stomach and start moving the sensor over the skin firmly and it picks up hb in 30 seconds. If you know the exact location where you got the hb last time it's just takes 10 sec to pick it up. It can detect hb from 12 weeks and can be connected to a computer for playing it loud or saving. I don't do all that though.


----------



## stacey&bump

Girls thank you's for ur comments feeling a lot more settled , going on now to order a Doppler :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Twinmum87 said:


> So sick and tired of the exhaustion now. I still isn't getting any better. I can barely function. I just want to have it ease off enough for me to get thru the day. I have zero motivation as I just feel so weak from the exhaustion and I am having difficultly just mustering up enough strength to get thru school runs and making dinner. Between my back problems, the heat, constant need to pee and eczema flair ups I am getting barely any sleep at night and if I try and have a nap in the day it makes no difference. Tried going for walks in fresh air and that sort of thing and nothing perks me up. I am starting to get very moody, ratty, struggling to concentrate and completely loosing my patience purely from being so tired all the time. There are no other symptoms that could suggest anything like a B12 or Iron deficiency but just incase I have taken measures to increase my intake/absorption and it has made no difference.

You mention taking iron or trying to increase your iron intake. Have you have low iron in the past? If your iron levels ARE low, it can take quite a while to get your levels up. I think because it takes weeks to make hemoglobin ( I could be wrong about this).so You need to be persistent in taking a daily supplement before you can expect to see an improvement.

I also am getting a flair up of (what I assume is) eczema. Is that common during pregnancy? I didn't have it last time I was pregnant.


----------



## Twinmum87

You mention taking iron or trying to increase your iron intake. Have you have low iron in the past? If your iron levels ARE low, it can take quite a while to get your levels up. I think because it takes weeks to make hemoglobin ( I could be wrong about this).so You need to be persistent in taking a daily supplement before you can expect to see an improvement.

I also am getting a flair up of (what I assume is) eczema. Is that common during pregnancy? I didn't have it last time I was pregnant.[/QUOTE]

No, never had low iron before. I eat plenty things like spinach and kale anyway so I would be very shocked if I did actually have an iron problem. 

My GP just said it is common for ladies who have eczema to have flair ups in pregnancy, I have always had eczema since being a baby. Didn't say anything about wether it can happen in ladies who don't usually suffer with it. Try using and emolient/aquos cream. A basic aquos cream is the same stuff as E45, can help with mild eczema.


----------



## kneeswrites

Stacey... I don't know how the emergency care system works in Ireland but here if you go to an ER and complain of no fetal movement (after having felt it obviously) or bleeding or anything else that could indicate a pregnancy emergency they will do a scan and bloodwork and stuff. Obviously you end up with a big bill unless you have insurance, but sometimes peace of mind is worth it. Please nobody judge me for this but if you absolutely needed someone to tell you everything was okay, and you can't get any doctor to help you out, and Ireland has a similar situation, you could lie and say you've had bleeding or you've felt baby moving and now you don't. I know that's probably a horrible thing to suggest but I feel like your intuition is worth something and it's not healthy or mentally safe to be that stressed and afraid and sometimes we have to take our health care into our own hands to get what we need. 

I'm so sorry you're feeling such stress. I would be terrified no matter what people told me was "normal."


----------



## stacey&bump

Thank you knees ! A lot of my friends suggested doing this too and have done so too in the past and part of me would love to because I know how easy it would be but the biggest part of me believes in karma and just don't think it would be fair to do it. So many women go through the horror of bleeding and I personally feel like it would be so wrong to do it . I know what you mean though I just couldn't . I have to wise up my pregnancy has been healthy so far I just have to trust that everything's okay. Last night and today I'm feeling my belly hardening and Im not having flutters but it's almost like little pressure sensations . That might sound weird but it's the only way I can describe it . It's right below my belly button , probably not even the baby lol ! But hopefully is


----------



## laurac1988

I couldn't do that personally. I couldn't sit there knowing that someone next to me could actually be losing their baby and I had lied about symptoms. I think that comes from working in healthcare and believing in karma.
But we're all different


----------



## kneeswrites

I totally respect that. I don't know if I could do it either. Especially after my last pregnancy where I legitimately did have really terrifying bleeding and constantly thought I was losing my daughter. I don't believe in karma/jinxes/etc though so for me that's not the issue, it's more of a financial/moral thing. I wouldn't ever say "Go lie for an ultrasound just because," but if you really think something is wrong, like your gut is telling you that something is terribly wrong but there are no outward signs and nobody can help you unless you are bleeding/etc, I'm not gonna judge people for that.

It might be a bit different for me though since I'm in the US and if you're poor a lot of the time the only way you can get any health care at all is by going to the ER. If you live in a red state where they didn't expand Medicaid, like I do.

I hope y'all don't think I'm a terrible person now. I really hesitated even suggesting that but I wanted to make sure Stacey had considered that at least :<


----------



## Nikie

No one thinks you're terrible Knees! I'm sure it's something that has gone through many pregnant ladies heads at some point even if it is for a split second. It's an anxious and scary time and none of us quite know what we would do in certain situations...unless we are unfortunately in them.

Xx


----------



## laurac1988

No one thinks you're a terrible person Hun


----------



## Leann83

Looks like the blue trend is continuing... We're team :blue:! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## stacey&bump

No of course ur not knees! I know what u mean though in a state of panic maybe it might cross your mind . I Just couldn't , having lost in the past and even seeing women's heartbreaking stories on here I just couldn't out of total respect . I have to take my oil and wait it out I've been lucky enough to have no problems so far I just have to wait lol

Great news leann ! Congrats the blue is strong lol


----------



## Kallie3000

Knees, as sad as it would be that a woman might lie to get proper care, the only really anger inducing or heartbreaking thing is that she shouldn't have to lie to get proper care. Definitely understand what you are talking about.
My anxiety was eased greatly when my OB said to make an extra appointment with her anytime. I told her I was having anxiety and she took it really seriously as its own concern. Which is awesome, and how it should be done. So if I was having specific worries, I wouldn't hesitate to go in. Wish everyone had that available though! :(


----------



## Indian Maa

stacey&#8782 said:


> Last night and today I'm feeling my belly hardening and Im not having flutters but it's almost like little pressure sensations . That might sound weird but it's the only way I can describe it . It's right below my belly button , probably not even the baby lol ! But hopefully is

Are they braxton hicks stacey? I feel it's that. I mean the tension that you feel. 
Not feeling baby could be altogether another matter - may be a matter of time. 

Just pasting a text I found about it : 
Just after the middle of your pregnancy, or earlier, you may notice the muscles of your uterus (womb) tightening. If you place your hands on your bare bump when it happens, you'll feel how hard your uterus becomes. 

Each tightening usually lasts for about 30 seconds, and probably won't cause you any discomfort. You may feel this once or twice an hour, a few times a day. Or you may not even be aware of these contractions. 

It's possible to feel Braxton Hicks contractions as early as 16 weeks. However, without you realising, your uterus has been contracting gently on and off since about seven weeks. The bigger your uterus gets, the more you'll notice the tightening sensations when they happen.


----------



## Twinmum87

Yeah could be braxton hicks. I have had the odd braxton hicks since 15 weeks this time. Very mild ones and few and far in between. Last time I didn't feel them until 24 weeks and they were strong, often a bit painful.

I have been so hungry the last 2 days and I just had 2 small croissaunts for breakfast and I am still hungry. :( I haven't been eating more than usual so far, if anything I have been eating less but yesterday I had 2 slices of toast, 1 pack of crisp, few squares of white chocolate, cheese and pickle sandwich, home made cheese and tomato quiche with roasted potatoes, carrots, broccoli and green beans, 3 apples, strawberries, grapes, banana, big slice of water mellon, a raw carrot, a few more pickles and a ring of pineapple! Feel like I didn't stop eating! The body only really needs about 300 extra calories a day, I am going to end up huge if this carries on.


----------



## stacey&bump

I'm not sure if there Brixton hicks I only really feel the hardening after an orgasm lol , like it going really hard but throughout the day I'll feel hardness at certain parts of my tummy ? The pressure like feeling is if I'm lying on my side and right next to my belly button I can sometimes feel like something's behind it if that makes sense ? That kind of pressure ? Yesterday I felt a tap , a definite one which didn't make me feel it was gas and today I felt a slight tap a little lower down hopefully this is the start of the movements for me :):)


----------



## ElmaWG

stacey&#8782 said:


> The pressure like feeling is if I'm lying on my side and right next to my belly button I can sometimes feel like something's behind it if that makes sense ? That kind of pressure ? Yesterday I felt a tap , a definite one which didn't make me feel it was gas and today I felt a slight tap a little lower down hopefully this is the start of the movements for me :):)

Yay! :happydance: Sounds like baby wiggling his/her butt :thumbup: I'm a bit farther than you but I can definitely feel what I assume is his bottom near my belly button, and it changes position througought the day. Ive only been feeling definite sudden movements (kicks, pops, etc) for a little over a week.


----------



## Willow82

Is anyone having quite bad round ligament pain? I'm feeling it a lot more this time round. I had painful tugging sensations all the way to work today making me really uncomfortable.


----------



## Twinmum87

Mine are not constant but if I cough or sneeze I have to make sure my legs are completely straight and I am tensed up in preparation otherwise the pains I get are horrendous. Have to be careful not to twist when I am getting up turning over in bed or it really pulls.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I don't remember having any b.h. last time but this time I'm getting tension already too. Bloody uncomfortable some times!

Saw a kick last night! Baby was being proper active so I laid down (so the podge move outta the way lol) I saw and felt the kick :) oh was very excited then got all sad when it didn't happen again lol.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Been getting bad migraines for a couple of weeks now. Was off all week because if ear infection and migraine and I had another bad one today, went to doctor and he has signed me off for a week ! I work in a school ! I'll only have one week back before summer holidays !!!


----------



## kneeswrites

Yay Stacey! That totally sounds like baby! :happydance:

I saw a kick last night too! Well it was more of my belly jumping because I'm fat lmao but still. He was moving extra hard, so much more than normal, idk if he found a good position where I felt it more or what but for a solid 5 minutes I felt him rolling around and then he kicked and I saw it. It was so awesome. 

Also I started showing literally overnight  Like yesterday I was wondering when I would start really showing because I started at around 19/20 weeks with my daughter, and then today I look pregnant. It's bizarre. I can also feel my uterus much more. 

I am really sad because my husband is basically forcing us to move to Las Vegas for his career which I understand but he doesn't at all understand why I am sad about it. I've lived in Nashville for my entire life and my whole family is here. I also have no desire to live in Vegas. And my mom is the only help I get with my daughter, and with two kids about to be here I'm going to need her and he wants to move potentially BEFORE the baby is even born. I'm like having a panic attack. Plus he's being a jerk, or maybe I just suck, idk, but I'm feeling super down tonight. I can't stop crying. And he is moping around and mad and won't talk to me because he keeps saying I have an attitude and I'm like DUDE I'M AUTISTIC YOU CAN'T JUDGE MY MANNERISMS. I don't know why he doesn't understand this. 

Men suck, I miss being a lesbian.


----------



## mummy2o

Just to let you know I gave birth again in 2nd trimester. So I'm now out. I wish you luck in the rest of your pregnancies.


----------



## Ameli

Oh no, mummy2o. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Leann83

I'm so so sorry mummy2o :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## K8te

So sorry mummy2o. Big hugs

Xx


----------



## Kallie3000

Mummy2O I am so, so sorry. That is devastating. I don't have any words, but am thinking of you and your family at this time.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm so sorry, mummy2o :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

So sorry mummytoO, my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## dunibaby

I am so sorry mummy2o. my prayers are with you and your family. xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Oh hun. :( Sending you and your family lots of strength to get thru this. Huge hugs. :( xx


----------



## jumpingo

mummy....nooooo:cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

So so sorry mummy2o xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pearlie

So sorry to read that. :( xx


----------



## TeddysGirl

So sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## kneeswrites

So so sorry mummy2o :cry:


----------



## luna_19

I'm so sorry mummy :hugs:


----------



## Indian Maa

&#128543; so sorry mommy2o..hugs!


----------



## Shezza84uk

mummy2o said:


> Just to let you know I gave birth again in 2nd trimester. So I'm now out. I wish you luck in the rest of your pregnancies.

I'm sorry for your loss, please be gentle on yourself sending love and prayers xx


----------



## Keebs

I am so sorry mummy2o :hugs: there are no words :nope: :cry:


----------



## PocoHR

I'm so sorry mummy :( :hugs: I could not imagine. Sending you prayers and positive thoughts xx


----------



## dunibaby

how do I get my ticker to stay in my post?
https://lmtf.lilypie.com/E0qom4.png


----------



## joeliza24

This is really sad. Sorry for your loss mommy2o


----------



## PocoHR

dunibaby said:


> how do I get my ticker to stay in my post?
> https://lmtf.lilypie.com/E0qom4.png

You need to go to the User CP tab and then go to Edit Signature and paste in a ticker. That should work, if it doesn't, then I can't help :flower:


----------



## ElmaWG

Mummy2o, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can only image how hard this must be for you.


----------



## luna_19

PocoHR said:


> dunibaby said:
> 
> 
> how do I get my ticker to stay in my post?
> https://lmtf.lilypie.com/E0qom4.png
> 
> You need to go to the User CP tab and then go to Edit Signature and paste in a ticker. That should work, if it doesn't, then I can't help :flower:Click to expand...

Also make sure you choose the BB code when you copy the link :)


----------



## stacey&bump

Mummy2o I am so sorry to hear of your loss :( ! Thinking about you & yours at this difficult time ! Lots of love and hugs ur way Hun xxx


----------



## Willow82

mummy2o said:


> Just to let you know I gave birth again in 2nd trimester. So I'm now out. I wish you luck in the rest of your pregnancies.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Aw mummy2o I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending big hugs and thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## dunibaby

thank you ladies, I think I got it, finally lol!


----------



## blinker86

So sorry, Mummy2o. Sending you peace and love.

AFM, I am having a meltdown at the moment. My MIL has been slightly insistent about coming to our next ultrasound since we told her about our pregnancy 8 weeks ago. Since I was only 15/16 years old during my last pregnancy and placed my son for adoption, I really didn't get to enjoy that time at all, and there was always someone in my business. That being said, I really want the chance to make everything special for just me and DH. I had asked him to explain this to her, but either he didn't or she's just being pushy and asked me again this morning. I jumped on him about it because I was upset about having to deal with it. I finally just responded to her and explained that we just wanted our regular appointments to ourselves, but we would be happy to schedule a 3D appointment that she could come along to. Apparently he must have said something to her as well because she replied with, "I won't ask any more." 

I just feel guilty and upset and sick now! I know she is taking it personally, but I also don't feel like I should have to budge on this. I just wish it didn't bother me so much.


----------



## PocoHR

blinker86 said:


> So sorry, Mummy2o. Sending you peace and love.
> 
> AFM, I am having a meltdown at the moment. My MIL has been slightly insistent about coming to our next ultrasound since we told her about our pregnancy 8 weeks ago. Since I was only 15/16 years old during my last pregnancy and placed my son for adoption, I really didn't get to enjoy that time at all, and there was always someone in my business. That being said, I really want the chance to make everything special for just me and DH. I had asked him to explain this to her, but either he didn't or she's just being pushy and asked me again this morning. I jumped on him about it because I was upset about having to deal with it. I finally just responded to her and explained that we just wanted our regular appointments to ourselves, but we would be happy to schedule a 3D appointment that she could come along to. Apparently he must have said something to her as well because she replied with, "I won't ask any more."
> 
> I just feel guilty and upset and sick now! I know she is taking it personally, but I also don't feel like I should have to budge on this. I just wish it didn't bother me so much.

I think she is being too pushy wanting to attend a scan, I wouldn't love that either. You don't need to feel guilty about this, I think you're being very reasonable. If it would make you feel better though, write/call her with a few specific dates for a 3D scan and let her know you are sincere in inviting her along to that. Hopefully that will help her to feel included. 

I'm lucky right now because on DH's side of the family, three of us are pregnant! Me and my two sisters-in-law. So MIL has her hands full :)


----------



## K8te

blinker86 said:


> So sorry, Mummy2o. Sending you peace and love.
> 
> AFM, I am having a meltdown at the moment. My MIL has been slightly insistent about coming to our next ultrasound since we told her about our pregnancy 8 weeks ago. Since I was only 15/16 years old during my last pregnancy and placed my son for adoption, I really didn't get to enjoy that time at all, and there was always someone in my business. That being said, I really want the chance to make everything special for just me and DH. I had asked him to explain this to her, but either he didn't or she's just being pushy and asked me again this morning. I jumped on him about it because I was upset about having to deal with it. I finally just responded to her and explained that we just wanted our regular appointments to ourselves, but we would be happy to schedule a 3D appointment that she could come along to. Apparently he must have said something to her as well because she replied with, "I won't ask any more."
> 
> I just feel guilty and upset and sick now! I know she is taking it personally, but I also don't feel like I should have to budge on this. I just wish it didn't bother me so much.

I can understand your frustration this is a time for you a DH to enjoy together and bond over, MIL is being a little pushy insisting on attending your scan. You have been nice to offer the 3d scan, if she wants to take offence then it is her choice but you have been fair and offered her that which you didn't need to do. You have no need to feel guilty.

My MIL was a nightmare when we has our first LO, she was constantly at our house, even 15mins after we had been released from hospital. I fear she will be the same this time but I'm going to put my foot down this time. There are times when you need to be together as a family and parents should understand this. MIL also made a comment about coming to a scan but we have said no, and he 3d one we are having is to take our son so she won't be invited to that either. I feel slightly guilty but then I remember what she gets like when they are born and I soon get over it.

X


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah no. I wouldn't have anyone but me and Amy at our scans...


----------



## Twinmum87

Hey Blinker, it is very unfair of her. I don't think it is appropriate for anyone to ask to go to someone else's scan really. If they were wanted there they would be asked. Tbh the only reason my aunt and my mum saw 1 of my scans each last time was because I had tonnes of them due to complications and was scanned twice a week for several weeks. Only OH and I going to the scans this time. I would love for the kids to come to one but they are all in school hours so unless we book a private one which I doubt OH will agree too and really I don't want a private one I just want the kids to have a peek. I might take them to my next MW app and see if they can listen to the heart beat instead.


----------



## luna_19

Setting the limit now with the scan is a great thing if you give in next who knows maybe she wants to be in the delivery room, staying over after baby arrives, etc. It's great that she is excited but she needs to give you your space!


----------



## Kallie3000

Blinker86 - SET LIMITS NOW! Holy crap, the baby isn't even born yet and you are getting the guilt trip. This could totally be a sign of things to come, so you need to STAY STRONG! 

Honestly, ultrasounds are a medical procedures. A special one, yes, but a PRIVATE medical procedure. That is why you get to buy pictures - so they can see it at a later time! 

Please don't feel guilty. For real, you are the mom, and you are going to have to put your foot down. This will definitely, absolutely, 100% not be the last time. You can do it!


----------



## stacey&bump

Blinker I can't believe her . She is being really childish huffing with you's niw. She has to remember this is personal to you both and its your business. Of course she's still going to play a part in the baby's life and be involved a great deal but she is being so immature. Don't be feeling guilty she's not your problem just you focus on you and baby , let her be 5 years old :)


----------



## blinker86

Thank you for all the support! I know I just need to realize that how she chooses to react is not my fault. I feel like compromising in letting her come to a 3D scan is completely reasonable, and probably even much better. She actually already did make another comment too a few weeks ago about being in the delivery room and "staying by my head" but I immediately informed her that DH would be the only one there during that time. I'm pretty sure I made myself very clear, so hopefully that doesn't come up again. I did emphasize to her to let me know if she is interested in the 3D scan so we can plan for it, but I'm still waiting for a reply. I'm going to work on just letting it go and try to get DH to head these things off a little better for me. This situation had me so upset earlier today, but I am feeling more at ease now. I'm glad to know I'm not alone in dealing with this problem and that I'm not just blowing things out of proportion. :wacko:


----------



## Indian Maa

Just back from Anatomy scan. Baby looks happy and healthy. Thankfully cervix looks fine too. 

My gut feeling came true! Its a :blue:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Good for you Blinker! People seems to treat pregnancy as public property when actually it's one of the most private and sacred of times. You've offered a great compromise and she's the one with the bad attitude!


----------



## K8te

Congratulations on the boy IndianMaa!

Very boy heavy thread

X


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats IndianMaa! Hooray for more boys :-D


----------



## kneeswrites

Jeeeeeez so much BLUE in here! Huge congrats! 

Blinker I am honestly super proud of you for sticking to your guns because I would have just given in. I am a pushover. You're a badass because it's hard to stand up for your own wishes especially to family, ESPECIALLY to in-laws. 

I'm having a bit of an ultrasound panic right now as well because I am afraid there is going to be a freaking circus in the room on the 28th at my anatomy scan. Originally, I invited my friend to come with me at the 15 week scan (we've both been at each other's ultrasounds for the gender reveal with our babies so it feels right to invite her). And then I was going to invite my mom to the scan on the 28th. But then it turned out my friend couldn't come to the 15 week scan, so I switched it around and my mom was going to come to that one...but then at the last second she couldn't either, so I went to the scan alone. And now since they both missed the 15 week scan they are both planning on coming to the 20 week scan... and my mom will have my daughter and I assume my friend will have her two kids... :dohh: 

1) I don't want to have a thousand people in the room and then find out something is horribly wrong with the baby. 
2) I don't even know if that many people would be allowed to come in with me, and I would have to pick my mom over my friend because my mom has never been to one of my ultrasounds. But then I would feel super super bad and sad that my friend couldn't come because it's been a thing between us. 

I'm also really sad because my husband can't come to any of my ultrasounds. He is in school during the week and he literally cannot miss ANY days because of various reasons. I know it's not a huge deal because ultrasounds are just a tiny preview of when baby is actually here, but I am sad for him that he is missing it. And I'm also afraid, what if something happened to the baby before he is born and my husband never gets to see him moving around and stuff? I know that's horrid and morbid to think about but it stresses me out :( 

In better news, I think we finally picked a name after my husband randomly vetoed Atlas after liking it for a week. Ruadhan, pronounced Rowan, Irish to match our daughter Caoimhe! My hubby even called him by the name the other day, it was soooo adorable. :cloud9:


----------



## justplay91

Congrats on your boy, Indian Maa! Are you excited?!

My anatomy scan is a week from today. I'm terrified. I have a bad feeling, but then again I did with my son too and everything was fine. Gahhhh.


----------



## Twinmum87

Congrats Indian maa! So exciting!

Just play, yours is the same day as mine :D I am getting a little bit nervous now and then but so far able to push it aside quickly. Hoping I won't get like I did in the couple days leading upto my dating scan. Hope your scan goes well and you can relax. :)


----------



## Indian Maa

Thanks everyone!

Justplay, I was super tensed - especially because I was alone in the room, my husband doesn't like to watch scans. Unlike last time, I was worried, if everything will be alright or not. But it went smoothly. I am not excited about the gender - A healthy sibling for my son is all I wished. But I always knew its a boy. My husband doesn't even want to know gender it seems like. But our parents would have loved a girl I think. All grandchildren - from both the sides - are boys. 

Twinmom, Justplay and Knees - good luck for your scans! It will all be fine.

Knees, I liked the name you chose. Too good!


----------



## indhira2

Congrats on your baby boy Indian Maa! This thread really is a mostly boy zone! LOL.

My next scan is Tuesday and I am equally nervous as this is the Anatomy scan where they measure everything to make sure he's growing on track, but hoping and praying for the best! 

Knees, when I got the private ultrasound done to find out the gender I got a dvd done for hubby since I went without him to find out the gender and then surprise him LOl. So maybe you could try and get a dvd so hubby and you can see the baby move around when you're home?


----------



## Willow82

Indian Maa said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Justplay, I was super tensed - especially because I was alone in the room, my husband doesn't like to watch scans. Unlike last time, I was worried, if everything will be alright or not. But it went smoothly. I am not excited about the gender - A healthy sibling for my son is all I wished. But I always knew its a boy. My husband doesn't even want to know gender it seems like. But our parents would have loved a girl I think. All grandchildren - from both the sides - are boys.
> 
> Twinmom, Justplay and Knees - good luck for your scans! It will all be fine.
> 
> Knees, I liked the name you chose. Too good!

Congratulations on your boy! My scan is in two weeks despite being 19 weeks tomorrow. We are staying team yellow though. I have a feeling it's another boy but we'll have to wait until December to find out if I'm right!


----------



## Pearlie

Hi all! I've been trying to read and catch up but this thread moves so fast! 

My gender scan is Sunday! And my 20 week one is 27th I'll be 20+4. I'm excited to see baby again and find out gender! 

Seems such a boy heavy year, when I had my daughter it was just allllllllll girls! 

I wouldn't have anyone else in the scans with me either, if they asked. Nope, my boyf, and his kid and my kid are the only ones I'd want. I did consider taking my mum and sister to the gender one but that was when my boyfriend had his freak out and I didn't know if he would be around or not. But hospital appts are not for all family unless you.. The pregnant person.. Wants someone specific for support! Nobody should feel pressured to let people go it's not just for fun, it's a medical check up at a hospital! 

Anyone else having hip pain? I've been referred to physio, have a gradually getting worse pain in hip when I walk or stand too long.. And once I stop at the end of the day it's like sciatica up my back from my bum but only the left side? Can hardly get out of bed sometimes. &#128546; bit worried about how it'll all pan out.. Only 18 weeks I want to work till 38! But I do a lot of walking with work :/


----------



## luna_19

I see a.chiropractor and rmt for my hip pain it helps so much, I just alternate and go whenever it starts getting sore again


----------



## Indian Maa

Pearlie, I hope you have tried maternity support belt. I get a considerable relief as soon as I wear it. I have this very bad catch towards the left side of the lower back. Its so bad I cry when I have turn in bed or stand for more than 15 minutes. This belt is really helpful. Mine is from babies r us - something with three different belts in a single set.
I never had this - but today I fainted and fell down bad to wake up in about 5 minutes. I didn't have the belt on then. It worsened the back pain.


----------



## Kallie3000

Had some hip pain, but using body pillows at night (especially between my knees) has really helped. Stretching lots too.


----------



## Pearlie

What does the chiropractor do? Or the other one? I'll hold off fr the referral as they can provide the support belts free, don't live anywhere near a babies r us! Def find using a pillow between my legs at night helps but it never stays there all night! I just worry I'll make it worse by walking a lot but would that help??


----------



## Indian Maa

Pearlie, its not just babys R us. Many brands have this. It looks complicated. But provides much relief than the other models.
 



Attached Files:







BabiesRUs-Maternity-Support---Medium--pTRU1-8866043dt.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ElmaWG

Indian Maa, I'm so glad your scan went well and baby and you are healthy. It's nice to have you joining us on team BLUE!! I think both of our two boys witll be very close I age :thumbup: 

Blinker, I sympathize with the MIL drama. This is why I'm glad my inlaws live out of state. :haha: My parents (whom I adore) are very hands-off. Because of this, my MIL often seems intrusive to me, but I often try to remind myself that she's just being a normal grandma who wants me be very involved with her grandson(s). I TRY not to take it personally.


----------



## ElmaWG

Also, I had my 20 week anatomy scan on Friday. Im happy to say, all looked good. Baby was measuring 6 days ahead, but I'm glad they didn't officially move my due date ahead. 

I was a bit disappointed with the quality of our scans. He was curled up really tight with one or both hands in front of his face the whole time, but still managed to wiggle the whole time..probably trying to get away from the pokey probe lol. But with DS1 we got really adorable scans pics at 20 weeks, and I was expecting the same this time. I know, a very shallow thing to complain about. I really am thrilled that all measurements indicate a healthy lil boy.


----------



## laurac1988

Glad all is well Hun x


----------



## Indian Maa

Thank you Elma!
Glad your scan went good. We, hopefully will have our babies at least during the same week. Mine will be another c-session it seems like.


----------



## ElmaWG

Are you ok with another c-section? Would they not let you try for a VBAC if you wanted? I'm really feeling like I will be having a November baby, since baby is measuring ahead. They usually schedule c sections a week or two ahead yeah? Maybe we'll both have our babies on thanksgiving! I'm sure hospitals have good thanksgiving food, right? :haha:

Anyone else really struggling with names? I read my list of faves to DH and he only liked one, maybe two. But those two don't really feel right. 

Anyone want to suggest some of their fave boy names to give me some ideas? (Ones you wouldn't mind me steeling?)


----------



## TeddysGirl

17 weeks today ! 6 days until we find out if we're having a Harrison or an Elowyn. So exciting ! Getting lots of popping and bubbles and what feels like vibrating. Can't wait until I have definite movements !


----------



## Pearlie

Team pink !!!! &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Pearlie!

Three more sleeps until we find out!


----------



## luna_19

I have suggested one name to hubby and he didn't like it and told me we have tons of time :dohh:


----------



## Twinmum87

Glad your scan went well Elma, despite the little monkey covering his face! :p

OH is still yet to pick boys names or really actually talk about it. He seems to have his heart set on Sophie, although it was 1 of the names on my list it was not my favourite but I am trying to get used to it as so far it seems he is not open to anything else. I have suggested 2 boys names and both he said no to but wont pick anything out himself. My son is Elliott, I really like Nicholas and I came up with Matthew as a maybe when OH said no to that so I am all out of ideas now. I like Elena and Eliza for a girl more than Sophie.


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

I wrote OH a list this week of names I like as he wants a Celtic/Gaelic name for baby. He crossed out the ones he didn't like so we've got 2 boys names and 2 girls names we both like now: Morgan/Carson for a boy and Daisy/Maisie for a girl. I am over the moon that he likes Darcy as I've loved it for ages and at first he said he didn't like Darcy but seems to have changed his mind. Riley, our 3yo wants to call baby Darcy if he has a sister and has said so for the last 4 weeks lol xx


----------



## Willow82

Congrats on your girl Pearlie!

I have my girls name sorted and have done for a long time. She'll be called Freya Willow (willow is only my user name on these forums, not my real one) although I am tempted to spell it as Freja. Boys names, we're struggling with. I find lots of boys names either really boring or too out there. At the moment, the only one I like is Felix. I quite like Isaac as a middle name so he would be Felix Isaac. I'm unsure though about it though.


----------



## mazndave

Congrats Indian Maa and Pearlie! 

It's getting harder and harder to stay team yellow as more people find out, but I really want to stay strong!

Our boys name is looking like being Arlo William, and at the minute we like Ivy Grace for a girl, but there are other girls names we really like too so that may change.


----------



## Pearlie

I love Ivy, for about 2 years. But...Ava and ivy is a bit much.. So it's out lol. I have no names picked yet!


----------



## ElmaWG

luna_19 said:


> I have suggested one name to hubby and he didn't like it and told me we have tons of time :dohh:

This is what my DH says to me. Well, we won't have tons of time to choose if he keeps avoiding talking about it! But I did get him to say Peter was 'not terrible'. Peter is one of my top choices. Earlier he said we can't name a boy Peter cause he will get made fun of, since Peter can supposedly be a term for penis...? This is dumb, right? Has anyone every known a Peter/Pete getting teased about this?


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

ElmaWG said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I have suggested one name to hubby and he didn't like it and told me we have tons of time :dohh:
> 
> This is what my DH says to me. Well, we won't have tons of time to choose if he keeps avoiding talking about it! But I did get him to say Peter was 'not terrible'. Peter is one of my top choices. Earlier he said we can't name a boy Peter cause he will get made fun of, since Peter can supposedly be a term for penis...? This is dumb, right? Has anyone every known a Peter/Peter getting teased about this?Click to expand...

I have never heard of the Peter nickname! I think it's a cute name. Probably not so common these days, too. I have a 26yo cousin called Peter, so I think it's more that vintage so nice to have a name that's not altogether common. :flower:


----------



## kneeswrites

I mean I've heard of it but it's not really common as far as I know, Jack and William could also both turn into dick jokes and people still use them so I think Peter is okay. :D


----------



## Twinmum87

My step-dad is called Peter, there was a Peter in my class at school and one of my old bosses was Peter and none of them had ever had that reference made to them never mind teased about it lol! 

My OH keeps acting like we have forever to pick out names for this baby too and it is peeing me off. He is constantly saying 'I will look this weekend' then constantly makes excuses. Sick of asking him now. This baby was 18 months in the planning before we started TTC and now half way to delivery and he still wont look.


----------



## indhira2

Morning ladies! My Anatomy scan was changed for this afternoon instead of tomorrow so will be seeing my baby boy this afternoon!!! :)

Sheeeesh, the name discussions have me kind of happy that hubby and I decided to just got with Travis like hubby. Speaking of my minion, I FINALLYYYYY felt movement yesterday!!!! I rolled over in bed and subconsciously laid my hand on my belly and there he was! Tapping away. I literally laid in bed and cried of how happy I was. December is not coming fast enough!!!!


----------



## kneeswrites

Yaaaaay indhira! So happy you felt baby! It's so fun. 

I guess it's a husband/man thing to be like "I don't wanna talk about names we have so much time." My husband did that too. I basically had to find the names and bring them up and then push him until he gave me an answer. SO annoying. Like, yeah, 9 months is a long time but it also goes by really fast and I don't wanna refer to the baby as Baby for that entire span of time. I'm so glad we finally picked a name. 

For ladies on their subsequent pregnancies - how did you feel the second time around? Because I always thought that my second pregnancy would somehow feel less special, or that I would be incapable of feeling much affection for the baby due to all of my love for my daughter. But somehow after going through my first pregnancy and having my baby, it's all even more special this time. The first movements, now the kicks and taps, seeing him on ultrasounds, I don't know... I feel so much love for him whereas with Caoimhe I didn't feel like that until after she was born tbh. I loved her obviously but I mean that overwhelming never-felt-this-before kind of love. Maybe it's because I know what having a kid is like or something now? Idk...I love it but it also makes this pregnancy much scarier than my first because I have so much more attachment to this baby than I did the first time around...and that is saying something because I was pretty in love with my daughter when I was pregnant.

btdubs - I don't want that to come off like I'm saying you don't "really" love your baby until it's born or something. I know that there are plenty of first time moms who are just as in love with their unborn baby as I am my kid now. <3


----------



## justplay91

Knees, I definitely think there's something special about the second pregnancy. In my case, with my first I had no idea what to expect. I wanted him but I don't think I loved him per se until he was born (not saying it's like that for everyone). This time I knew what parent/child love is like and found it much easier to bond straight away.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Anyone else planning on hypnobirthing ? I've got a book that I plan on starting to read tonight and I've been doing meditations I found on YouTube and I am going to get a cute notebook and write down some affirmations as well. So excited by the prospect of hypnobirthing ! Especially when people say I can't do it, makes me more determined !


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> Are you ok with another c-section? Would they not let you try for a VBAC if you wanted? I'm really feeling like I will be having a November baby, since baby is measuring ahead. They usually schedule c sections a week or two ahead yeah? Maybe we'll both have our babies on thanksgiving! I'm sure hospitals have good thanksgiving food, right? :haha:
> 
> Anyone else really struggling with names? I read my list of faves to DH and he only liked one, maybe two. But those two don't really feel right.
> 
> Anyone want to suggest some of their fave boy names to give me some ideas? (Ones you wouldn't mind me steeling?)


Last time until the last day I believed it will be a vaginal birth. But I had inadequate labour. Did not dilate a bit. The contractions did not progress despite of waiting for 2 days. Somehow they suggested a c-session. I think such will be the case this time too. I am just waiting for Doctors opinion. Not sure if insurance will have a problem if I elect for it. I think we will have a date chosen for c-session and if I have adequate labour before that, its good. To be true, I am scared of vaginal birth. :dohh: Really scared! No idea about thanksgiving time in hospital. My first experience in US. Will love it if its around thanksgiving and I am very adventurous with food. I can remember how hungry I was after my last delivery. You seem to be looking forward to a nice thanksgiving time. I have this gut feeling that, yours will be around thanksgiving. 

I like Joshua and Joel for Boys. Have I had a choice, I will prefer them.

I have an easy but no-fun life - The first boy is Joseph(DHs fathers name) and this one is George (my fathers name). Nick name we use for for Joseph is Jonah and George will be Geo.


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats Pearlie! :)


----------



## Twinmum87

TeddysGirl said:


> Anyone else planning on hypnobirthing ? I've got a book that I plan on starting to read tonight and I've been doing meditations I found on YouTube and I am going to get a cute notebook and write down some affirmations as well. So excited by the prospect of hypnobirthing ! Especially when people say I can't do it, makes me more determined !

I have been looking into it but I am really unsure on what to go for as I can't really see what style/method each is to see what will suit me. I just want to learn how to keep relaxed and confident and listen to my body not like the CD things I have listened to when watching you tube where it's all 'the pressure is empowering' type stuff. That's not really me.


----------



## LadybugWest

I have been reading about several natural birthing methods. I may try a combination of several methods. I definitely want to have a doula as I have heard this truly helps. I think it will be good to have a voice of reason just in case. I wish I could go to a birthing center but the closest one to me is way upstate. The hospital I am birthing in is very good, I just don't trust doctors. I am going to stay home as long as I can to ensure the birth I want. As long as the baby is healthy I see no reason to be tethered to a bed plugged up to machines. I think it is great that we have the technology to help mommas that need it, but if nothing is wrong with me I'd rather be left alone.


----------



## Kallie3000

LadybugWest said:


> I have been reading about several natural birthing methods. I may try a combination of several methods. I definitely want to have a doula as I have heard this truly helps. I think it will be good to have a voice of reason just in case. I wish I could go to a birthing center but the closest one to me is way upstate. The hospital I am birthing in is very good, I just don't trust doctors. I am going to stay home as long as I can to ensure the birth I want. As long as the baby is healthy I see no reason to be tethered to a bed plugged up to machines. I think it is great that we have the technology to help mommas that need it, but if nothing is wrong with me I'd rather be left alone.

You sound a lot like me - I am probably not going to have a fully natural birth, I'm not against pain meds (though would like to avoid an epidural). However, I definitely don't trust doctors and hospitals as much as I'd like to, due to past experiences. So I will be trying to stay at home as long as possible too!


----------



## Twinmum87

I really wanted to stay home as long as possible then go to the midwife led unit but they refuse to accept vbacs. I had an emergency section last time but it was due to twin 1's partial cord insertion plus the cord possibly being looped over the top of his head (wasn't 100% dicernable on the scan but they thought there was a very high chance). My labour progressed well, I dilated well, babies never got distressed etc so no reason to suspect anything would happen this time. I was originally planning to try and labour as long as possible at home but then I think of how fast my labour was progressing last time before I was put onto the drip to try any stop my labour (long story behind all this Chaios lol) and I do worry if this happens again I would end up delivering unassisted at home or en route. However after discussing things with my consultant I am pretty confident i will get the birth I want, I know birth can be unpredictable but they have agreed to letting me be mobile and to intermittent monitoring, thou it would be in stints of 40 mins, they have agreed to let me stay sat on the ball when hooked up just not walking about. I am not too keen on the idea of being in hospital for the whole thing but my worries of delivering unassisted outweigh my worries of spending the full labour in hospital. If they had told me I needed to be on the bed constantly hooked up I would have risked staying at home till I felt like I was needing to push soon lol!

Hopefully they will pretty much leave me to get on with it. I will no have an epidural for several reasons but I will just see how I feel at the time and how my labour is going with regard to other pain relief. If I want it so be it, if I don't great. You never know until it's happening and things like how long the labour is can change wether you need it or not. 

Last time I did deal very well with extremely intense contractions with nothing at all for an hour, I had gas and air for a couple hours previous to that. But I am terrified of going thru the pushing stage with no pain relief, mostly incase I tear.


----------



## luna_19

Pushing hurts less than transition IMO. And there was so much pressure I didn't even feel it when Dr douchebag cut me

My first labour was so fast we will be doing a home birth as long as I get cleared for it, just hope we have time to get the pool set up :haha:


----------



## Willow82

I had a 3rd degree tear and didn't even feel it.

I feel more comfortable in hospital just in case something went wrong. Last time I was on the consultant led wing of the hospital mainly as DS's heartbeat kept being a bit odd which meant it needed monitoring. This time I want to be in the midwife led section where it's a lot more cosy and welcoming. I need to check with my midwife though as in my notes, it mentions that I'll be consultant led again. I don't understand why this would be the case though.


----------



## kneeswrites

I would really like to try natural methods. I don't really have any desire to do it without any pain meds but it would be nice if I could avoid the epidural or at least put it off for longer. I want to experience labor, if that makes sense. Last time I got the epidural almost immediately because after the foley bulb it moved so fast and the pain was making my high blood pressure skyrocket and they basically told me get an epi. 

I went into labor totally unprepared last time. I just did whatever the doctors said and I wish I had known more. They told me I had to get an epidural, then they suggested forceps when baby got stuck. I still don't know how I feel about that. It worked out for us, they just had to turn her head not fully pull her out, but as they were doing it I vaguely realized that it was a student doctor who had never used forceps before and was being instructed by the main doctor doing the procedure. I am still kind of pissed about that as I have read horror stories about forceps disasters. But at the same time I'm grateful I didn't have to get a c-section. 

Ugh idk. I just want to be more educated about things and not take their word for everything, yknow? I feel like hypnobirthing would work for me, I have in the past successfully made pain abate by kind of retreating into my mind and that seems to be the same idea..


----------



## Kallie3000

A student doctor?!?! I'd be like, 'get your inexperienced hands out of my vagina!' 

Glad it worked out well though - that's the important thing!


----------



## luna_19

I highly recommend reading Ina May's guide to childbirth it is an excellent resource for understanding how birth works and what your body is capable of :)


----------



## justplay91

I guess I'm in the minority; I had an epidural with my first and most definitely plan on doing the epi again! My contractions were so bad I was becoming completely exhausted and I don't think I'd have had the energy to go through the end stages of labor without the rest the epi allowed me to get.


----------



## Twinmum87

We are all different people and have different preferences and all labours can be different. A very long labour can increase your need for pain relief like you say to get some rest to get some strength back for pushing. We all get a baby (or 2) at the end, go for the birth that makes you feel most happy and comfortable if you have the choice! :)

Getting increasingly nervous for my scan on Friday. :/


----------



## kneeswrites

justplay91 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority; I had an epidural with my first and most definitely plan on doing the epi again! My contractions were so bad I was becoming completely exhausted and I don't think I'd have had the energy to go through the end stages of labor without the rest the epi allowed me to get.


Hahaha I am totally pro epi. It was glorious. I just really wanna have the experience of actual labor, just because I'm an experience junkie. I don't regret my epi I just wish I could have waited a bit. Mm that was beautiful though. See I want to be able to enjoy labor, not be in excruciating pain for 20 hours. Obviously to each her own, I commend women who are able to do it naturally! I certainly would feel like a badass afterwards.

What are you nervous about twinmum? Just the normal pre scan nerves?


----------



## laurac1988

I'm hoping to have a water birth with gas and air, but I'm open to whatever my body feels like it needs to get the job done


----------



## ElmaWG

TeddysGirl said:


> Anyone else planning on hypnobirthing ? I've got a book that I plan on starting to read tonight and I've been doing meditations I found on YouTube and I am going to get a cute notebook and write down some affirmations as well. So excited by the prospect of hypnobirthing ! Especially when people say I can't do it, makes me more determined !

I didn't officially do hypnobirthing with my first pregnancy, but I followed some of the ideas, like various meditations, and affirmations (I really like this). No idea how much it helped, but I did have a fairly-smooth uncomplicated labor. 

My advice to anyone, but expecially those wanting a natural birth (which can mean different things) it to be as informed about labor as possible. Learn what to expect. Knowing what your body is doing, and why, can help give you confidence and hopefully make you un-afraid (or less afraid). It's a scientifically proven fact than fear (adrenaline) has a slowing effect on labor. 

Luna, I was going to recommend Ina May Gaskin's book too. Another great one, which I read last time and have just again checked-out from the library is: Natural Hospital Birth by Cynthia Gabriel. Well written and empowering. A very detailed section on VBAC.


----------



## Twinmum87

Yeah, just nervous they will find something wrong. I got like this in the days leading up to my dating scan too and was hoping I wouldn't worry so much after actually seeing a wriggly baby on that scan! I guess we just always find a reason to worry lol!


----------



## TeddysGirl

Grrr just found out I might be made redundant !!!
I've only been in the job since March !

Anyone know what rights I have or what financial help I might be entitled to ?


----------



## indhira2

Morning ladies! It's my first baby so I cant really comment much on my preference of labor Lol. I'd just like a healthy baby at the end of it all, if that makes sense! 

Had my Anatomy scan yesterday and everything went absolutely GREAT!!! My big boy's measuring right on track, weighing half a pound already. Hubby made a video of the baby kicking and squirming around and keeps watching it over and over again Lol. He's too cute. 

Teddys- Sorry but What's made redundant? Not familiar with the term.


----------



## mazndave

TeddysGirl said:


> Grrr just found out I might be made redundant !!!
> I've only been in the job since March !
> 
> Anyone know what rights I have or what financial help I might be entitled to ?

If you are made redundant, they need to be able to prove that the decision was made fairly and not just discriminative on the grounds that you are pregnant. They have to be very careful. You wouldn't qualify for statutory redundancy pay with you being there for less than 2 years, but it may be that contractually they offer something. If you are still employed by 25 weeks pregnant (so if the consultation period and notice takes you beyond that) then they are still liable to pay you your SMP.

Hopefully you won't be made redundant though!


----------



## TeddysGirl

Thanks Maz

How much notice do they have to give ?
I work in a school and Friday is the last day before summer holidays !


----------



## Twinmum87

Idhira, redundancy is were you loose your job thru no fault of your own, for example a company want to save money and make cut backs so they shed off a few staff members. First they get thru the people who will be made redundant voluntarily then if that isn't enough others start loosing their jobs. 

Glad all was well at your scan! :)


Teddy, really hope everything works out for you.


----------



## PocoHR

In the US we call redundancy being "laid off".


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Had my 20 week scan today and all good. We're team pink!


----------



## mazndave

TeddysGirl said:


> Thanks Maz
> 
> How much notice do they have to give ?
> I work in a school and Friday is the last day before summer holidays !

It's generally a week for every years service, up to a maximum of 12 weeks, with 1 week being the minimum. I'd be surprised if a school didn't have a longer notice period written into the contract though, so maybe between 2-4 (although not necessarily)

Also, I would say that they would be unlikely to finalise anything until the start of the new term, in which case you'd then be closer to the 25 week mark. I've never dealt with a school redundancy situation though, so it could still happen during the holidays, if they are wanting to push it through quickly.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Aw Teddysgirl that's rubbish! :( I think it's 18 months for redundancy payouts. In regards to maternity pay I'd get an appointment with citizens advice bureau, see what you're facing!

I'm planning a home birth for the second time but a first time with a pool! Definitely having gas and air tho...it's amazing! :) I hired a tens machine which was great for early labour. 

There's a yoga/birthing course locally called birthright that I'm planning on going to aswell :).

Each to their own with labour and birth, we all do what we need to and what feels right. I do believe information is power tho!


----------



## Kallie3000

nessaw said:


> Hi all. Had my 20 week scan today and all good. We're team pink!

Congratulations!


----------



## dunibaby

welcome to team pink! =)


----------



## LulaBug

Hello ladies, can you make room for me on Team Blue please? :D


----------



## indhira2

After more replies came in about the redundancy, i figured it was being laid off. But thanks for explaining ladies. 

That's horrible Teddys :( Hopefully you can qualify for maternity leave or other coverage.

Congrats on your scan Nessaw! So glad it went well and your baby girl is right on track :)


----------



## BethMaassen

Hey ladies, it has been a while since I last wrote in here. Yesterday I went in for the one hour glucose test. As soon as we got home I ran into my mother's room and used her glucometer to get a general idea of where I sat. It took us about 15 minutes to get home. 
The result on the glucometer was 120. It couldn't be much different from the blood draw about 15minutes before, right? 

I read depending on provider. either under 140 or under 130 is normal. I am so nervous. I had GD with DD. I really do not want to go through that again.


----------



## Twinmum87

Yay for the pink and blue bumps!

I have had awful cramps all day. Pretty much my whole abdomen from belly button down hurts but it is very intense very low down and especially to the right side. I have had a constant pain on one very specific area towards my right side around about were the end of my section scar is for over a week now. I have spent all day assuming it's general tummy ache but it's just getting worse. :(


----------



## ElmaWG

NEssaw, Congrats on team pink and that everything is looking good!

Teddy, I hope you can get some resolution on this situation in the near future. Sounds extremely stressful.

BethMassan, I have no idea about your glucose test. I'd think if there was a problem they get back to you very quickly. But then again, maybe that's just in a perfect world...


----------



## ElmaWG

Twinmum, what you're describing makes me nervous...if it's getting worse and not better, I think you should go see doctor.


----------



## kneeswrites

Yeah twinmum. I would say something to your doctor just to be safe. <3


----------



## Kallie3000

Ditto Twinmum, definitely go in to the doctor. At least call your local health line, ask them what to do.


----------



## Kallie3000

I'm getting really, really excited about my ultrasound next week. I have the jitters and everything. I just want to see my baby so, so, so badly!!!


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats to all newly confirmed Pink and Blue bumps! 

Teddysgirl, that's surely disturbing. I belong to a country where they don't (or will be very careful, if they have to do) lay off a pregnant woman. Hope you get all your employment benefits around this in a very fair way and hopefully you get to keep your job through this pregnancy and beyond. Magic happens often, as I believe. 

Twinmom, it sounds not so good. Hope you will be consulting doctor soon. 
In case if its gas or any digestion related pain; have half a teaspoon of carom seeds, if its easily available. Highly effective and natural. You will pass gas in a minute or will have less pain. Best is to roast on low heat for a minute or two and powder it. If you take it directly, roast it and chew it well before swallowing.  If this has been tried and the pain isn't any better after 10 minutes or so, I think you must call up doctors office. Take good care of yourself!

All the ladies who are trying natural birth and VBAC, I so appreciate it. How I wish if I could be confident about it. I don't know much about labour and birth, I am going to read more on it and if doctor says I will be able to have a VBAC, I am going to try it without hesitation.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Twinmom - hope everything is alright and you are feeling better. I agree with everyone else better to be safe than sorry. Go get it checked out :)

After fainting at work yesterday and not being able to keep my breakfast down I am still feeling really crappy. For lunch yesterday all I managed was a couple of new potatoes and then didn't eat again until 11:30pm because I felt too sick and all I had was half a packet of instant noodles and had to lay down to stop them going back up. I've just woken up and I'm still feeling dizzy and sick. O didn't have much morning sickness in the first trimester but I seem to have it all the time now. I have a midwife appointment on Friday so I will mention it to her then.


----------



## Willow82

Congrats to the pink and blue bumps!

I agree with everyone else Twinmum. It sounds like it needs to be checked out at least for peace of mind. Hope everything's ok.


----------



## Twinmum87

Hope you are feeling better soon Teddy, sure you don't have a virus or something like that?

I was hoping it would just be a normal stomach thing but TBH I have been lucky enough not to have any toileting issues and it is not the same sort of pain as trapped wind and not of the rumbling around etc you get along with that. Plus when anything does pass the level of pain doesn't change. Will give the midwife a call after lunch as I have a meeting with my old land lord to check over all the house and that sort of stuff at 11.

All thru the night the very lower part of my abdomen felt like it was pulling every time I turned over. Pain wasn't so bad when I first woke up but by the time I had made kids breakfast the pain is getting worse again, all starting from the exact same little spot towards my right thats been hurting for over a week then moving across.


----------



## jumpingo

had my 20 week ultrasound today.:thumbup:

still team yellow:yellow: as we had decided to be. my husband told the tech up front that we didn't want to know and then part way through, the tech said, "okay, you're sure you don't want to know...?" and i said, "yep!" and we moved on. i'm not sure if he saw or could tell when he was taking all the measurements, but once he got everything he needed, he started the "show and tell" part. he turned on the big tv and showed us the skull and brain ("brains are always good":haha:), baby was moving his/her mouth (so cute!), hands, feet, leg bones, heart, ribs, etc. and the tech didn't slip up or even let the wand rest too long on baby's lower half, so...who knows!:shrug:

baby was in the most uncomfortable looking position, like a full forward bend: hands, feet and head all together and butt sticking out/up on the other side.:haha: was also in a position that meant the tech couldn't get spine measurements, so i went for a walk and had water to try to get baby to move, but it actually just made it worse.:dohh: i have to go back next week to try again (oh darn!:winkwink:) and hopefully baby will have flipped over!

it's fun hearing other people find out if they are team :blue: or :pink: though, as people start having their scans!


----------



## stacey&bump

19 weeks as of yesterday and still not much going on in there I don't even feel pregnant anymore . I felt the odd tap last week and a pressure like sensation at one side of my belly close to my belly button but as of the last few days , nothing ! Hate this feeling


----------



## kneeswrites

stacey&#8782 said:


> 19 weeks as of yesterday and still not much going on in there I don't even feel pregnant anymore . I felt the odd tap last week and a pressure like sensation at one side of my belly close to my belly button but as of the last few days , nothing ! Hate this feeling

If it's any consolation, I don't feel as much movement anymore as I used to. Sometimes I go a whole day without feeling anything or barely anything. I also don't feel pregnant other than my belly getting big and harder and my SPD getting worse. I hope everything is okay and I'm sorry you're still having to deal with this!


----------



## justplay91

Congrats on the good 20 weeks scan, Jump. Mine is Friday. I'm getting really nervous. I'm jealous that you have the willpower to stay team yellow!


----------



## laurac1988

Baby chip is a GIRL!


----------



## Willow82

laurac1988 said:


> Baby chip is a GIRL!

Congrats!


----------



## ElmaWG

laurac1988 said:


> Baby chip is a GIRL!

Very exciting!


----------



## Twinmum87

Pains eased off a bit by lunch. The acheyness went almost completely but still keep getting the stabbing/shooting pains, mostly when walking and my bump starts feeling really heavy so I think it's a combination of the ligament pains getting even worse and my scar starting to pull. I have read it can cause quite a bit of pain for a little while if the scar has knitted to other structures like the badder. Baby has been moving about as normal.

Grats on the pink bump Laura.

Glad your scan went well Jump. :) We are staying yellow too.


----------



## Kallie3000

stacey&#8782 said:


> 19 weeks as of yesterday and still not much going on in there I don't even feel pregnant anymore . I felt the odd tap last week and a pressure like sensation at one side of my belly close to my belly button but as of the last few days , nothing ! Hate this feeling

Ditto - I felt a few blips of movement really early, but lately very little I can pin down as movement. I'm not really showing at all, either! Looking forward to my scan next week, so I can convince myself I really am pregnant!


----------



## LillyTame

Kallie3000 said:


> stacey&#8782 said:
> 
> 
> 19 weeks as of yesterday and still not much going on in there I don't even feel pregnant anymore . I felt the odd tap last week and a pressure like sensation at one side of my belly close to my belly button but as of the last few days , nothing ! Hate this feeling
> 
> Ditto - I felt a few blips of movement really early, but lately very little I can pin down as movement. I'm not really showing at all, either! Looking forward to my scan next week, so I can convince myself I really am pregnant!Click to expand...


This is exactly me. Thought maybe I was just imagining the 1st pokes, but now that you guys mention it I guess it's normal. I'm looking forward to more movement but don't want to rush it because I'm scared of those hard kicks and I'm sure we'll have plenty of time with that! :haha:


----------



## Kallie3000

I will take hard kicks any day! Its just hard not to be freaked out thinking, "Is everything okay in there?" all the time!


----------



## Kallie3000

(Please don't remind me I said that when I'm on here in a few months, complaining about hard kicks, okay? :) )


----------



## LillyTame

ooooh I'm SO taking a screenshot for when baby gets nice and comfy kicking those ribs at 3am! :haha:

I do believe I recall saying how I'd gladly take morning sickness if it meant a healthy bub :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Kallie3000

LillyTame said:


> ooooh I'm SO taking a screenshot for when baby gets nice and comfy kicking those ribs at 3am! :haha:
> 
> I do believe I recall saying how I'd gladly take morning sickness if it meant a healthy bub :dohh: :haha:

haha I totally said the same thing. I still stand by it... but that sure doesn't mean that nausea doesn't SUCK hardcore! Especially all day nausea that won't go away, boo :wacko::sick:


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I'd probably still say the same thing BUT I'm still not rushing those kicks! :rofl: I think, for me, those kicks also mean everything that comes along with it at 3rd tri....heartburn, even more trouble sleeping and just being uncomfortable and worrying about if it's enough kicks :wacko:. I'm still fighting the nausea so not ready to jump into more uncomfortableness :haha:


----------



## kneeswrites

Lauraaaaa congratulations! I totally knew it was gonna be a pink bump! I'm so excited for pink bumps with all this blue, girls are the bomb!


----------



## TeddysGirl

Congrats on being team :pink: Laura !!!!

I can't wait for Saturday to find out if we are :pink: or :blue: !!! I'll be 17+6.....do you think that might be too early to tell for sure ? Its a private one at window to the womb....I assume they are as well trained as hospital sonographers ?


----------



## laurac1988

Teddy I had mine today and am not 17 weeks yet. They could see just fine.


----------



## justplay91

I LOVED the big kicks. I can't wait! I already feel little kicks and roll overs from the outside; it's the best part of pregnancy in my book!
Teddy, I had one at 15 weeks and one at 16 and both were able to tell us definitively that it is a girl. After 15 weeks, they're pretty accurate.


----------



## Chimpette

Started feeling movements finally yesterday.. And then today saw my belly move. Makes me very happy


----------



## TeddysGirl

F*ck*ng great ! Just found out my job role has been made redundant ! Who is going to employ a pregnant lady. So stressed !


----------



## ElmaWG

TeddysGirl said:


> F*ck*ng great ! Just found out my job role has been made redundant ! Who is going to employ a pregnant lady. So stressed !

I'm so sorry to hear this! Does it take effect immediately?


----------



## TeddysGirl

I have no idea ! It says consultation starts 15th July and consultation ends 3rd September so I assume it's effective from 3rd September but I work in a school so we have the summer holidays after Friday.


----------



## kneeswrites

They were pretty confident baby was a boy and I was only 15+5, so I think you're pretty golden at nearly 18 weeks! 

Yay for feeling kicks! I have begun to feel the rolls and such and it's like my uterus popped up into my stomach overnight. All of a sudden I can feel the whole thing it seems and my belly is hard. It's awesome. My favorite thing right now is when he sits on one side and my belly gets really hard and lopsided and I can feel his body. It makes life really entertaining haha!


----------



## stacey&bump

I'm glad some ppl r feeling the same as me , so I know it's normal . Exactly 2 weeks today til my scan and it can't come quick enough just so I can be assured that everything's alright :( ! My god r some of u even feeling and seeing movement from the outside ?? How far gone are you's ? I'll be 20 weeks on Tuesday :( and only ever feeling the odd little tap and even then I'm not even sure it's baby :(

Laura lovely news on ur girl ! U must be delighted

Teddy I'm so sorry to hear that that's awful !!


----------



## Twinmum87

Stacey, I am 19+6 and not seeing any movement from the outside yet. Baby did one random huge kick that OH felt at 17 weeks but not felt from the outside since. I do feel quite a bit of movement but it's mostly still the squirming with the odd little kick once in a while. It is often still pretty faint just once in a while it gets much stronger for a short time, must depend on which way baby is facing at the time.

A lady I know posted a video of her baby moving at 16 weeks! Very obvious movement too! But she had a massive gap between her muscles from previous pregnancies so that is the only reason movement can been seen for her.


----------



## mazndave

TeddysGirl said:


> I have no idea ! It says consultation starts 15th July and consultation ends 3rd September so I assume it's effective from 3rd September but I work in a school so we have the summer holidays after Friday.

Sorry to hear that Teddy. If the consultation period ends on the 3rd, and they then give you a minimum of a weeks notice, I think that should take you over the 25 week mark to still be paid SMP by them. I turn 25 weeks on Sept 8th so you must be the 6th.


----------



## blinker86

I have been feeling what I suspect are baby's movements over the last few days, but I've also been so bloated and gassy that I can't be for sure. I am also really looking forward to the big kicks and somersaults that come later on. We finally have our anatomy scan scheduled for July 27th. However, since we are having a small gender reveal party, we won't actually be learning the sex until August 16th. I still can't wait to see baby, though. Our only other scan was at 7+2, so it's been a while! I'm hoping to hop on the boy train with the majority of everyone else, so we will see!


----------



## Kallie3000

I don't feel so bad that other women are feeling bumps and kicks from the outside, because I just assume you guys are WAY thinner than me. (Don't tell me otherwise - it makes me feel better!!)


----------



## laurac1988

I definitely haven't felt anything from the outside yet. And very little on the inside. Some days she's pretty active and I feel her a few times. Other days just once or twice. But it's "blink and you'll miss it" type stuff


----------



## TeddysGirl

TMI Warning !!!

Just looked at my nipples are there is dried yellow stuff right in the middle of my nipples. Is this me leaking colostrum ? It's not a lot just dried on there. I'm only 17 weeks, this is my first !


----------



## Twinmum87

That could either be dead skin cells that have gotten in the little holes that let the milk out or it could be a bit of dried up discharge, nipples/breasts do all sorts of weird things in pregnancy!


----------



## Kallie3000

TeddysGirl said:


> TMI Warning !!!
> 
> Just looked at my nipples are there is dried yellow stuff right in the middle of my nipples. Is this me leaking colostrum ? It's not a lot just dried on there. I'm only 17 weeks, this is my first !

I had definitely colostrum leakage, but only on one day and it was a tiny bit. I looked it up, and apparently it is pretty normal once you're into the second tri.

I was excited because I really want to breastfeed, so I hope it is a good sign! I was also weirded out though. Human bodies do strange things.


----------



## blinker86

I also had some leakage in week 15. Seems like it's pretty normal!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Congrats to everyone who's found out the gender!

Teddy that sucks hun :( hope it works out as Mazndave has suggested so you can still get your SMP fingers crossed for you.

Anyone else still waiting on finding out the gender? We find out on 30th July which seems like an age away! It's only 2 weeks today but still feels a long wait lol. Also has anyone else got a gender preference? I feel like a bad mammy for saying I'm really really hoping it's a girl because of course the most important thing is that baby is healthy but OH says no more babies for us after this one and we've already got our Prince so would love a Princess too. I just feel really guilty for hoping for a girl more than a boy as I know we're blessed to be expecting naturally after only 3 months of trying xxx


----------



## luna_19

We won't find out until December ;)

Anyone not feeling much movement i really wouldn't worry I had a quick sort of emergency scan yesterday and baby was waving it's arms, kicking my bladder, flipping all over the place and I couldn't feel a thing! I am only feeling the occasional poke every day or two right now


----------



## Kallie3000

My ultrasound is next week, and we'd like to find out the sex of the baby! I am excited about picking the name. I feel like having a name and knowing more about the baby in general will help me bond. Right now I am having trouble really believing I'm pregnant with a growing, healthy baby!


----------



## Kallie3000

Ultrasound is on Wednesday, OB appointment is Thursday. The countdown is on! I don't think the ultrasound tech will tell us the sex, so I'm excited the OB appointment is the next day.


----------



## BethMaassen

So, I just got a call from my doctor's office. Apparently I have failed the 1hour glucose test. It was at 135 at the one hour draw. 
*SIGH* 
Diabetes runs heavily in my family, so I pretty much SoL when it comes to pregnancy as far as GD is considered, I guess. Sucks really. But such is life, I will have to go do the 3 hour next.


----------



## ElmaWG

Kallie3000 said:


> Ultrasound is on Wednesday, OB appointment is Thursday. The countdown is on! I don't think the ultrasound tech will tell us the sex, so I'm excited the OB appointment is the next day.

Why won't the ultrasound tech tell you the gender? That's definitly in their job description!

Beth, that sucks! Fingers crossed you pass the second test.


----------



## luna_19

The rules.are different in Canada, where i live you can't find out at all but you can request to go to a nearby city to find out and even then the tech will only tell you after 20 weeks and if they feel comfortable with it otherwise they send the report to your Dr and they will tell you. Apparently there is a big problem with people terminating based on gender here :/


----------



## ElmaWG

Well that seems a bit redicuous. Honestly I would trust a gender prediction more from a trained sonographer who probably sees hundreds of scans every month, as opposed to a doc who only sees a handfull (and doesn't have the benefit of a live view). And while pregnancy termination due to gender is vile and a very real problem, it's hard to image it being worse in Canada than anywhere else in the western developed world.

I'm not Canada bashing. I love Canada! :flower:

P.s. Luna, your avatar pic is hilarious and adorable.


----------



## luna_19

Haha isn't it great? Devyn is such a goof


----------



## Kallie3000

My understanding is that it had nothing to do with sex selective abortions, it had wholey to do with liability of a technician giving medical results to the patient without doctor oversight - such as telling the sex and it being wrong, or saying something was or wasn't wrong with the baby, but being wrong. 

The ultrasounds are taken by a technician, then they go to the head doctor/technician who writes up a report, then that is what is sent to your doctor or obstetrician. So it makes sense - lots of levels of professional eyes, so less possible missed medical issues or mistakes.

So I don't mind... that much. Haha!


----------



## jumpingo

Kallie3000 said:


> My understanding is that it had nothing to do with sex selective abortions, it had wholey to do with *liability of a technician giving medical results to the patient without doctor oversight* - such as telling the sex and it being wrong, or saying something was or wasn't wrong with the baby, but being wrong.
> 
> The ultrasounds are taken by a technician, then they go to the head doctor/technician who writes up a report, then that is what is sent to your doctor or obstetrician. So it makes sense - lots of levels of professional eyes, so less possible missed medical issues or mistakes.
> 
> So I don't mind... that much. Haha!

that's my understanding also.:thumbup::shrug:


----------



## luna_19

Yeah that makes sense! I know the place I am having my scans done the tech will tell tell after 20 weeks if they are 100% sure but it's a really fancy place so maybe only have really experienced techs doing it or something :shrug:


----------



## Kallie3000

I am trying to find an article I read a few years ago that sums up the issue nicely. Parents found out at an ultrasound they were having a girl. They spent a crap ton of money on making a pink nursery and buying pink clothes and going pink crazy. Then they had their baby.. a boy! So they sued everyone for damages. 

Idea just makes me sick, honestly. 

I couldn't find that article, but here is one about a hospital that wouldn't reveal babies sex at all - and the reasons techs can't now are exactly the same! 
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2004/jun/15/health.healthandwellbeing


----------



## laurac1988

Apparently there are some hospitals in London that won't tell because of some cultures' preference for a boy and selective abortion issues. But yeah, a friend of mine was told girl and then out popped Freddie!
Thats why I was so glad that with mine she showed us her girl bits, rather than just saying "no penis" Must be a girl!" Which is apparently what some techs do here
I don't think I would ever sue for wrong gender selection. I would maybe write a complaint and request them to be more careful, but as long as I still had my baby it wouldn't be too big a deal. Just something else to get used to


----------



## justplay91

Anatomy scan in less than half an hour... I don't think I slept more than an hour in total last night!


----------



## justplay91

Healthy baby girl! I'm so relieved.


----------



## PocoHR

Hooray! Congrats on a great scan Justplay!


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Girls are catching up!

:pink: 7
:blue: 11


----------



## Twinmum87

Glad you scan went well just play! Grats on your pink bump!

My scan went well too, had a bit of messing about to get a few of the measurements as babies head was very low. Positioning and head being low made it difficult for the sonographer to get a good picture for us but she persevered and I think she did well. :)


----------



## PocoHR

Nice, horray on the great scan Twinmum!


----------



## Keebs

Hi ladies, congratulations on all the healthy scans. Can you add me to the pile for a girl please?


----------



## kneeswrites

Hi Keebs! Yay for more girls! Also I think I mentioned this at another place on the forum to you but we call my daughter Keebs and it's so funny to call someone else that! 

So happy to see the great scans! My anatomy scan is on the 28th so only like a week and a half left... nervous/excited! I can't wait to see if Ruadhan is still a boy haha! And I need to know if he's healthy because it's driving me crazy. I have worked myself into a frenzy over his 15 week pictures, I'm half-convinced there's something horribly wrong with his brain because it looks weird to me even though I am in no way qualified to read a scan. Gotta love extreme anxiety. 

Also my hip pain has begun. I thought it started a few weeks ago but it died down, and it's just begun in the last week or so. I feel slightly hopeful it won't be as awful this time because by 19 weeks with my daughter it was pretty much debilitating. As of right now it's mild, mostly only hurts at night in bed and in the morning when I first get up. Unfortunately though I have a new pelvic-pain-problem to deal with this time, it's apparently related to SPD? It basically feels like I got kicked in the crotch. My pubic bone feels bruised 24/7 and sometimes it hurts so bad it feels like it's splitting apart. It's a shitty feeling but it doesn't really impede movement the way my hips do so that's good?

I'm starting a new job in about a week. Everyone pressured me to only do part time so I don't overwork my body since it's in a warehouse and i'll be working 10 hour shifts and walking 10-15 miles a day. So I'll only be working 2 days technically but I'm gonna sneak in an overtime day in the middle of the week to make it 3 days. And hopefully that means we won't have to pay for daycare! 

I can't believe how far along we all are now. Almost 20 weeks with some of us already at or past it! We're basically halfway done. How insane is that?


----------



## kneeswrites

Also I just wanted to share this picture of my daughter with you guys for no real reason. She found a little hipster hat and was wearing it around the house. And I'm obsessed with the little freckle under her bottom lip. Ugh she melts my heart. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







111.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Willow82

TeddysGirl said:


> TMI Warning !!!
> 
> Just looked at my nipples are there is dried yellow stuff right in the middle of my nipples. Is this me leaking colostrum ? It's not a lot just dried on there. I'm only 17 weeks, this is my first !

I had this in the second trimester of my second pregnancy and I'm afraid to say that it's never gone away! It's totally normal though. I was told by a doctor that it can happen to women who have never been pregnant!


----------



## PocoHR

Knees, your daughter is a doll!!! Those little cheeks, you want to just smush them :-D


----------



## justplay91

Thanks, everyone! Do you mind if I share a couple pictures? I'm so in love with our little girl!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0199.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Pearlie

Lots of hospitals all over the UK don't tell gender. Mine being one!! A lot of London hospitals is due to religions aborting females, but the rest of the places dotted all over UK is mostly due to being sued for getting it wrong in the past! I had to go private to find out but luckily babybond have the cheaper option now so it's more affordable! 

I'll be having an elective section, does anyone know when I'll get the date for that? 

Pink bumps are catching up with blue!! 
My 20 week scan is 27th and it's the first scan my daughter will be coming too so that is a bit exciting! Excited for her to see.


----------



## Pearlie

I started getting colostrum leaks bout 20 weeks last time, it continued till the end but I didn't get any milk! It looks like I'll be needing breast pads again soon/halfway mark this time too!! &#128514;


----------



## TeddysGirl

Knees - your daughter is so adorable !!!! Her big eyes !!! 

JustPlay - awww what lovely scan pictures ! Love the one of her covering her face, how sweet !

My gender scan is in less than 13 hours ! So excited, don't think I'm going to sleep tonight ! Majority of people are guessing :blue: but I guess we'll see soon !


----------



## justplay91

Knees, Caoimhe is so adorable! She looks like quite the character!


----------



## kneeswrites

Thanks for letting me show her off guys :haha:

Justplay, her little profile is so cute and distinct! Eek! My kids don't ever give good profile shots apparently :dohh:

Teddy I can't wait to find out. I vote pink just because I want the girls to keep catching up hahaha


----------



## TeddysGirl

RANT WARNING

I'm pretty annoyed with my midwife (and annoyed at myself for blindly following her advice). I saw her yesterday and told her I have been feeling faint and she said I have low blood pressure suggested I drink Lucozade because "it's high in sugar and isotonic so drink it when you feel dizzy or faint" (for people not in UK, it's a carbonated glucose drink) so yesterday after seeing her I felt faint and I kept sipping on it everytime I felt dizzy and I just started feeling worse and worse (I went through 1.5 litres in total of which ~25% is pure glucose).

Eventually I googled it and.....turns out not only does it contain a lot of caffeine but also only the sports versions (non-carbonated) are isotonic. So I put in so much caffeine and sugar into my body and all it did was make me worse (I actually vomited last night and again this morning because it has made me feel so bad and I am shaky).

I know I should have googled it myself and it's usually something I do as I have a medical background but it sounded like a quick fix and I figured "oh well she's trained and has probably had 100's of women with the same problem before" but now I am really annoyed. It is 5:30am here and I am awake because I was jittering and shaking and have just vomited. I am now drinking loads of water to try and clear my system of all the nasties.

That's not the only thing that annoyed me, she also checked my urine and said "oh you have protein and white blood cells in your urine, might be an infection and if it travels up into your kidneys you'll be in hospital with IV antibiotics" now thank god I do have medical knowledge because if I didn't that would scare he bee-hesus out of me !!! Also she didn't even weigh me (this was meant to be my 16 weeks appt but she's only in every other Friday so I was almost 18 weeks) or ask if I had any questions.

Also I feel like with the way I've been feeling my iron levels should be checked (she looked at the results from my blood test 10 weeks ago and said they were fine.....but that was 10 weeks ago and my appetite is pretty shoddy atm and I can't keep down my prenatals). Especially considering I am vegetarian.

I later on realized I forgot to ask about my MatB1 which has to be in to inform my employer of impending maternity leave by the time I am 25 weeks. I phoned the GP surgery and they got her to text me and she said "I can't sign it until you are 20+ weeks" and I don't see the midwife again until I am almost 27 weeks and not her again until I am 29 weeks because at my next visit she is at her cousins wedding. After some moaning she said she would post it to me and forward date it so I can hand it in to work.

My fiance was with me for the visit and last night I mentioned it to him and said I felt really rushed and he said he felt that way too but wasn't sure if that is how it normally is supposed to be. I don't think it is, this is my first baby, I have major concerns and questions, isn't the point of a midwife to help me with that ?

RANT OVER

Anyway ---- less than 6 hours until we find out if sprout is :blue: or :pink: !!!


----------



## K8te

Sorry to hear you have had a rough night Teddy!

With the normal Lucozade I think she got a bit confused, it really helps with sickness not dizziness. I know because my friend had it all the way through her pregnancy. If your blood pressure is low that could easily be why you are dizzy as I suffer from this as well but if you are concerned I would just make an appointment with your GP to get a blood test rather than go through the midwife.

With the matb1 she is being generous as no midwife gives them out until 20+ weeks, the used to give them at the 20 week scan. They have changed all the appointment schedules now so the 24 week appointment has been cancelled unless you are high risk as they have brought in the personalised growth charts.

Do you have a drop in centre near you? If you ever have any concerns they are usually really helpful to drop by and just reassure you. If not there are usually midwife led birthing units you can call if you are really concerned. If not then just book an appointment with your GP and see what they think. My friend had a rubbish midwife and every issue she had she just went straight to her GP who was amazing.

Hopefully your midwife starts to show more willing and helpfulness with you, with it being your first as well I know how scary it can be.

Have a fabulous scan and hope you feel better

X


----------



## laurac1988

That's bad lucozade advice teddy! It won't help with low blood pressure at all. Blood sugar, yes but not blood pressure.
I wouldn't worry too much about the nasties, just cut down. Maybe try the sports version and see if it makes any difference as all as may be combined blood sugar and pressure issue?
Frankly she sounds crap. Can you switch?


----------



## TeddysGirl

Room for me on team :blue: ?

I can't believe I'm going to have a son ! The scan was amazing, my boy was so active, swallowing loads and dancing around ! Gunna make sure he's a mummy's boy for sure ! I'm so happy I could cry !


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Hun xxxx


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Congratulations on team blue Teddy! My lb is a Mammy's boy :flower: his Daddy doesn't get a look in lol :hehe: xx


----------



## K8te

Congrats on the :blue: Teddy

X


----------



## Twinmum87

Congrats Teddy! Hope you feel better soon too.

Think I over did it today. Back and knees hurt so much and getting lots of tightenings. Cannot wait for OH to get back from work and take over. Feel bad asking him for help to clean up the dinner I have just made when he has been at work. :/


----------



## justplay91

Congrats, Teddy! Little boys are amazing. They're so cuddly and sweet, and they love their mamas so much.


----------



## BethMaassen

Congrats Teddy on :blue: !!!


----------



## stacey&bump

Aw teddy that's lovely news so pleased for you !! Started feeling definite taps tonight low down in my uterus girls ! I'm so happy because I was really starting to freak out I wasn't feeling pregnant at all . So for any of you not feeling pregnant or feeling movement it will happen ! I'm almost 20 weeks so I was getting impatient lol hopefully I keep feeling things now :):)


----------



## Twinmum87

Aww thats great Stacey. :)

I have heartburn, just hoping it is a random one off and not hear to stay. Well at least I stayed heard burn free for a few weeks longer than I did last time lol!


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats teddysgirl! 

Congrats Stacey on getting the first bunch of kicks and pocks!

Knees your daughter is lovely! Looks confident and smart too!

Lovely scan pics justplay! they look damn cute when they try to hide their face... mine did too!


----------



## ElmaWG

Stacey, I'm so glad baby is moving more for you these days. Must be quite a relief!

Teddy, welcome to team blue!

Twinmum, is your other pain you had a couple days ago mostly gone?

I agree with IndianMaa, everyone's scans are so cute! I wish mine had turned out better. And I wish they had done a 3d like they did with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Twinmum87

Yes Elma thanks, it has gone back to just pulling when I sneeze and cough again now. :) I think it must have been just the scar and ligaments being stretched quickly as my bump grew quite a lot in the past fortnight.


----------



## stacey&bump

Thanks girls it definitely is such a relief to know alls well in there ! Have out anomoly scan now on the 30th trying to keep myself busy until then ! Seeing all ur scans and stories is making me so excited :):) !! We're staying team yellow this time so hoping we can stick to our guns on the day as I'm desperate to have the surprise on the day :) hope ur all well ladies


----------



## Twinmum87

:( Usually OH does 3 big tours abroad lasting 2-3 weeks each a year plus a hand full of 2-4 night England stays and then loads of 1 nights stop away all thru the year but this year has been much quieter, Russia rang up not far enough in advance so the tour didn't happen as wasn't enough time to plan it all. It's always hard when he goes away but since he has not had a big tour since August last year I have gotten too used to having him home more so this one feels harder. He only left a few hours ago and I feel down already. He is back Thursday night. Dreading his 3 weeks China/ South Korea tour in October.


----------



## Indian Maa

Twin mom, tell me about it. I understand. My husband has more or less the same tour schedule. Just that he hardly has any one day trips.. All span between 1-2 weeks and it's mostly once a month and mostly to Asian countries. He's ready to leave next week. I feel so down when he's away. Now that I have a tummy and a toddler it will be even tough. I get irritated and yell at him whenever possible but it's hard to be away from him.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Finally managed to get on my computer so thought I'd share some of the scan pictures I got of my son (it feels so amazing to say that) yesterday ! They gave me 21 pictures in total but I won't share them all and bore you all lol

https://s27.postimg.org/ebzpacm3n/JOS_1.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/xbt4bwdnj/JOS_8.jpg

https://s17.postimg.org/45tl2caa7/JOS_13.jpg

https://s27.postimg.org/ccj3ixrs3/JOS_18.jpg

I can't stop looking at these pictures, I always thought I wanted a girl so badly, but now I know I have a son I couldn't care less, it's going to be so much fun having a boy ! I love him so much already, I keep looking at his little face, he has my nose, his daddy's chin and someone already said how much he looks like his Uncle Lewis (my brother). It's so amazing !


----------



## LadybugWest

Everyone's scans are so lovely 

Knees, your little girl looks like a doll baby. Those cheeks are too cute.

I can't wait to see my little squish on the 29th. Until then I shall rest here on the sofa and admire my not so little belly.


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely scan pictures!


----------



## Willow82

TeddysGirl said:


> Finally managed to get on my computer so thought I'd share some of the scan pictures I got of my son (it feels so amazing to say that) yesterday ! They gave me 21 pictures in total but I won't share them all and bore you all lol
> 
> https://s27.postimg.org/ebzpacm3n/JOS_1.jpg
> 
> https://s1.postimg.org/xbt4bwdnj/JOS_8.jpg
> 
> https://s17.postimg.org/45tl2caa7/JOS_13.jpg
> 
> https://s27.postimg.org/ccj3ixrs3/JOS_18.jpg
> 
> I can't stop looking at these pictures, I always thought I wanted a girl so badly, but now I know I have a son I couldn't care less, it's going to be so much fun having a boy ! I love him so much already, I keep looking at his little face, he has my nose, his daddy's chin and someone already said how much he looks like his Uncle Lewis (my brother). It's so amazing !

Lovely pics! Only 4 days now until mine. I'm excited but also feeling really nervous that something might be wrong.


----------



## Kallie3000

Ditto to that Willow. I am very nervous and excited and scared and all of the feelings about my scan coming up, on Wednesday!


----------



## indhira2

TeddysGirl, Your scan pictures are adorable!!! I always thought I'd want a girl too but there's something about growing a baby boy. Maybe I'm just glad I'll still get to be the only girl at home so hubby can still call me his one and only Princess :happydance: Or maybe that's selfish!! LOL!! 

Knees, your babygirl is adorable!! :)

Congrats to all of us for the almost halfway mark ladies!!!!!


----------



## justplay91

Teddy, what a cute little boy you've got there. Such adorable little cheeks already!

I can't believe we're all approaching the halfway point already! This pregnancy is going so fast!


----------



## Nikie

Had my 20 week scan this morning and all was lovely! She is cooking away nicely! Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Brilliant news!


----------



## K8te

Lovely news Nikie!

X


----------



## kneeswrites

Yay for another healthy baby! 

Teddy, he's so cute!!! I love how you can already tell which features he has. I knew from my 19 week scan that my daughter had my chin, and from the 27 week scan that she had my husband's nose. Nobody believed me, they'd be like "Girl you cannot tell from these pictures" and then she was born and I rubbed it in everybody's faces :haha:

8 days until my anatomy scan...I am so nervous but so excited. It looks like only my mom is coming to the scan, which is a bummer for my friend but we'll probably have an elective scan at some point. I'm really excited for my mom to see the ultrasound. She hasn't been to an ultrasound since 1991 when she went to see me at my birthmother's ultrasound hahaha! 

I was nervous about finding out if Ruadhan was actually a girl but I've realized I don't care at all. If he's a she I'll be totally happy with that as I always wanted Keebers to have a baby sister. I'll be just as excited to find out he's still a boy though. And we're keeping the name Ruadhan Risley regardless so that's a relief. I love the name sooo much! I can't wait to find out if he's healthy. That has been weighing on my mind SO much. It's almost like I feel like I don't deserve two healthy babies.


----------



## luna_19

So many scans coming up exciting!

Was there someone that joined.in the last few days? Maybe I'm crazy I can't find a post when I went to add you person that may or may not exist ;)


----------



## LillyTame

I think there was, luna. And she had twins...I'll see if I can find it too


----------



## luna_19

Yes twins! I'm not crazy :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I can't find her post! Maybe she deleted her acct? :shrug:


----------



## luna_19

Oh well :shrug:


----------



## Kallie3000

If you delete your account, do all your posts disappear?


----------



## LillyTame

Yes...but the only time I've seen them delete someone's account is when they caught them in a lie or if they've made more than one account, which you're not supposed to have.


----------



## Kallie3000

But could you delete your own?


----------



## Kallie3000

Not that I'm at risk for that, haha!


----------



## LillyTame

I don't think so, you have to ask and have a good reason.


----------



## LillyTame

I wanted to get my facts straight so I went and looked and found this: 

Can I edit or delete my posts?

If you have registered and are logged in, you may be able to edit and delete your posts (although the administrator may have turned off this option). Your ability to edit your posts may be time-limited, depending on how the administrator has set up the forum.

To edit or delete your posts, click the Edit Edit / Delete Message button by the particular post. If your post was the first in the thread, then deleting it may remove the entire thread.

Once you've made your modifications, a note may appear to inform other users that you have edited your post.

If the edit time and date appear as a link you can click on this to see the differences between the original and edited versions, or between edits if there have been multiple edits.


and this: 

You can deactivate your account if you'd like by PM'ing one of the BnB team. We can't delete your account as it would leave holes all over the forum. You can delete personal information in threads by using the edit button. If you wanted a personal thread such as a journal deleted we can do that for you. 

Buuuut I HAVE seen whole threads/member post "disappear" if there was something fishy about that member and they don't like you talking about those people either. :coffee:


----------



## Kallie3000

Oh that is super good to know - I was mainly curious about the journal deletion in particular. If I ever was going to leave BnB, I probably would want to get rid of the journal if it wasn't watched over by me. We get pretty damn personal here! 

Probably why BnB makes such an effective support group :)


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Anyone else experiencing pain when you sneeze? If I sneeze all the bottom of my tummy hurts but if I put my hand against the bottom of my belly before I sneeze it's fine :shrug: xx


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah I get that. Apparently it's round ligament pain


----------



## stacey&bump

I get this too lol ! Must be our uteruses growing :) ! Only 9 more sleeps til my big scan ! I'm nervous but more excited ! Can't wait to see how much our LO has grown ! Been trying to think of baby names it's so hard ! We love darcy for a girl & for a boy we like theo, Noah & Arlo. It's so hard lol


----------



## laurac1988

My scan is two weeks today


----------



## stacey&bump

Countdown is on Laura :) I think times flying by :)


----------



## laurac1988

It seems to go in patches of slow and fast for me. Usually slows down juuuuuuuuust before a scan. Crazy that we're all reaching half way or are already over half way!


----------



## Twinmum87

I get that pain too, have to brace myself before I cough or sneeze to reduce the pain. Like Laura said, it is round ligament pain, totally normal. :)

I have found this weekend and not particularly gone fast but not feeling so unbelievably painfully slow as the rest of the pregnancy before hand. I think it's because I am relaxing more now I have had the anomaly scan and feeling more regular movement so not as desperate to get to the next appointment.

Heart burn has well and truly kicked in. At least I got a few more weeks heart burn free than I did last time lol!

Going to have to brave the bikini in aqua natal tonight, bump is making costume pull too far down in the boob area, boobs cannot squeeze into my tankini and I do not want to fork out for a maternity costume when this will be my last baby lol.


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

We like Darcy for a girl too Stacey :) and Morgan for a boy. Our gender scan is on the 30th so not too long now :) xx


----------



## K8te

My scan is in 17 days, I really can't wait to find out. I'm starting to think it's another boy but we will have to wait and see.

Started to feel movements 2 days ago which is lovely. Can't wait for the more consistent kicks though.

Oh the round ligament pain is a nightmare! I get it if I don't brace myself when I'm sneezing.

X


----------



## PocoHR

I love that we're all getting our halfway done scans!!! Pretty soon we'll all be at the viability stage, which is awesome. Of course I hope no one goes too early, but I think it is awesome to know that in a few more weeks, even if something goes wrong, he would still have a good fighting chance :) 

Only two more sleeps until my 20 week scan day! I'm really excited because my DH is coming, he hasn't been to a scan since the 12 week one, so its going to be fun. 

Can't wait to see everyone's scan pics and find out if we get more boys in the group or if the girls are going to catch up!! :)


----------



## laurac1988

I'm SO EXCITED about viability. I said to my wife earlier I am buying a cake on V-Day lol


----------



## PocoHR

laurac1988 said:


> I'm SO EXCITED about viability. I said to my wife earlier I am buying a cake on V-Day lol

That is a great idea!!! I want to celebrate it too. It's such a milestone :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Well, if it gets me some cake I will go along with that idea too lmao!!!


----------



## LadybugWest

Yay for 20 week scans! Mine is on the 29th. Just a little longer! This is all too exciting! I get the round ligament pain if I stand up too quickly but I haven't noticed it when I sneeze. Little squish moves every so often and it surprises me every time. It's so cool! I can't wait til it's strong enough to feel from the outside so hubs will feel it. He's uber excited.


----------



## Kallie3000

On my 24th week I will be buying an ice cream cake, and it will be decorated with a big smiley face or a My Little Pony or a huge bundle of balloons or something equally happy, and I will eat it with a HUGE smile on my face!


----------



## Kallie3000

LadybugWest said:


> Yay for 20 week scans! Mine is on the 29th. Just a little longer! This is all too exciting! I get the round ligament pain if I stand up too quickly but I haven't noticed it when I sneeze. Little squish moves every so often and it surprises me every time. It's so cool! I can't wait til it's strong enough to feel from the outside so hubs will feel it. He's uber excited.

Ditto that! Tiny, random, almost-there movements are neat, but I can't WAIT for regular kicks! And I think it will be really awesome for daddy bonding with baby to be able to feel him/her from the outside. 

Right now he has been reading to baby, but I think it would be neat to see if later baby responds to his voice!


----------



## Kallie3000

Twinmum87 said:


> Going to have to brave the bikini in aqua natal tonight, bump is making costume pull too far down in the boob area, boobs cannot squeeze into my tankini and I do not want to fork out for a maternity costume when this will be my last baby lol.

This might not be so great for everyone else that has to look at me, but I can't WAIT until I have a huge belly, and can go to our local beach or pool in a bikini and be like, "HERE I AM!"

Then again, I have no shame. #Exhibitionist4Life


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Yes I can't wait til the movements are strong enough for OH and my lb to feel too. Riley is lush with my belly and rubs it and talks away to the baby bless him. We were lying in my bed this morning having a cuddle and he was telling me that he's going to give the baby a bottle and dress the baby and change their stinky bum lol. He's so sweet! Think he may change his mind on his last offer when he sees lol xx


----------



## luna_19

I totally wear my string bikini through my entire pregnancy, it's super cute and I can't be bothered to spend way too much money on a maternity suit ;)


----------



## kneeswrites

I can't wait til I can see my belly doing the roll-y thing, where it looks like an alien is about to burst out of you lmao. I love that SO much. That's when it really feels like I'm having a baby. I'm getting there - today I saw the slightest little wave over my belly as he moved around, but it's so small I have to hold my breath and stare. I am so excited!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Kallie I need tog et my ass over there for MLP cake!


----------



## Kallie3000

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/yjr6wOZm5Y4/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## PocoHR

Ouhh that looks decadent!! :)


----------



## Twinmum87

I thought I was doing so well this pregnancy. All of my cravings have been very healthy except for the odd couple occasions I wanted sweets. Not been eating loads or anything, pretty much only drinking water or fresh orange. This past week or so I am suddenly craving chocolate and fizzy orange and feeling hungry every hour. :( There is only so many times I can keep picking up fruit when I am starving and craving chocolate, don't want to be eating too much rubbish. The fruit barely fills me up any more and I end up having a biscuit or oat bar afterwards too. Going to end up huge at this rate.


----------



## luna_19

I eat energy bars when my blood sugar gets low, fruit is useless for me


----------



## Kallie3000

I just had my 20 week scan. Baby is perfect, and healthy, and a BOY!

I'm so happy and relieved baby is in there and healthy and just perfect - bawling my eyes out! I can't believe I have this little person inside me!! YAY!!


----------



## PocoHR

Aww congrats on a good scan Kallie!!


----------



## Twinmum87

Fantastic Kallie! :)


----------



## justplay91

Hey Kallie, congrats on a healthy baby BOY! They're the sweetest little things.


----------



## Kallie3000

justplay91 said:


> Hey Kallie, congrats on a healthy baby BOY! They're the sweetest little things.

I think you might be biased ;)  But I believe you!

It is funny, actually - I just bought a big bag of board books for $10 off of Kijiji (like Craigslist), and one of the books is called "Big Girls learn to Potty!"

So I guess my son is going to learn to potty like a big girl one day, haha!

I already bought a book and have started collecting articles on how to raise a feminist son ;) But if our baby turns out anything like his awesome daddy, then we will have won the game!!

*happiest person in the world today*


----------



## BethMaassen

I had an appointment today with my doctor. we talked about my "abnormal reading" at my one hour glucose test and decided on the best course of action. She had a hard time finding the heartbeat so she gave me an in-office ultrasound. She got the heart beat and shooed me out of the office after handing me a copy of the scan picture.
 



Attached Files:







baby 2a1.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats Kallie on your healthy baby boy! Glad your tensions around this scan is over!


----------



## Willow82

Congrats kallie!

Ugh, I had a horrid dream last night where I started bleeding, heavy period style. I'm assuming that it's a bit of anxiety leading up to the scan tomorrow. I cannot believe it's tomorrow, the time has just flown by!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Kallie  

I had a dream like that the other day as well. I woke up as I was half way to the toilet to check!


----------



## ElmaWG

Congrats on the lil boy, kallie!

Willow, good luck tomorrow! Will you be finding out the gender then? Or maybe you already know...I loose track. 

Beth, I'm glad the doc went for the ultrasound. Would be scary to have not found the heartbeat and not had any follow up. Hope the "course of action" you referred to, works out well for you and baby.


----------



## indhira2

Congrats on your baby boy Kallie!! I'm slowly getting used to the idea of having a little man running around the house :)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Willow! 

I'm almost to the 20 week mark and couldnt be happier!!!


----------



## Ameli

Just got back from my anatomy scan, and we are having a baby boy! Everything looked good and he measured on target. So happy! :)


----------



## Kallie3000

Willow82 said:


> Congrats kallie!
> 
> Ugh, I had a horrid dream last night where I started bleeding, heavy period style. I'm assuming that it's a bit of anxiety leading up to the scan tomorrow. I cannot believe it's tomorrow, the time has just flown by!

Thanks!

These pregnancy dreams are the WORST. I hate waking up in a cold sweat, and upset if they are horrible. I have only had one miscarriage dream, thank goodness, but it was torture. 

I would really like some vivid happy dreams for once! I'm hoping that now the relief of the ultrasound is so good, that my dreams will reflect my reduction in anxiety.


----------



## Willow82

ElmaWG said:


> Congrats on the lil boy, kallie!
> 
> Willow, good luck tomorrow! Will you be finding out the gender then? Or maybe you already know...I loose track.
> 
> Beth, I'm glad the doc went for the ultrasound. Would be scary to have not found the heartbeat and not had any follow up. Hope the "course of action" you referred to, works out well for you and baby.

Thanks! We're staying firmly team yellow as we did last time. I love having the surprise!


----------



## PocoHR

I had my 20 week scan today, and baby doing very well! Everything looked just right according to the doctor. I was a little disappointed because I expected it to be longer and I felt it was all kind of rushed. My DH was there and I had hoped he would really get to see the baby well. The sonographer checked a few small things, but really only looked at the baby for a few minutes. I didn't even get a picture :( I was bummed about it afterwards. 

Also, they didn't do a transvaginal to check my cervix. Is that normal? Did the doctors check your cervical length at your 20 week scan? I was a little worried because at my last scan my cervix was 3.5 cm, which I know is normal, but it had started as 4, so it got shorter. I just wish they had checked it :(


----------



## Ameli

Poco: Glad your scan went well, but sorry it felt rushed. They didn't do a transvaginal at my scan today and didn't mention cervical length either.


----------



## ElmaWG

PocoHR said:


> Also, they didn't do a transvaginal to check my cervix. Is that normal? Did the doctors check your cervical length at your 20 week scan? I was a little worried because at my last scan my cervix was 3.5 cm, which I know is normal, but it had started as 4, so it got shorter. I just wish they had checked it :(

I was offered a tranvaginal to check cervix length, but I declined it. I was not expecting it at all though. It wasn't offered last time I was pregnant. Sux that your scan was so rushed, and I really can't believe you didn't get any pics. I would be pissed if I didn't get any pics....even though none of them turned out very good.


----------



## LadybugWest

:cloud9:I'm getting so excited for our scan! Baby is making very noticeable movements! Hubs was so happy to be able to feel it. I am super geeked out. I just hope my glasses arrive in time.


----------



## justplay91

Poco, they checked my cervix length using the abdominal scan. Perhaps they did for you as well and just didn't tell you? Sorry they rushed it and you didn't get any pics!
Luna, I was re-reading posts and I believe Shezza84uk is having twin boys! I saw in another thread that MyFavSurprise is also having a boy (I'm a little obsessed with keeping a count, lol). I'm kinda fascinated by the boy:girl ratio of the December babies!


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats Ameli on your baby boy! 

Poco, they did check cervix during abdominal. I think they do it always and never mention it in scan report unless they find it abnormal. I asked them specifically why is it missing in report and they said it was all fine and was 4cm. I wanted to know because I has a slightly dilated cervix last time.


----------



## Twinmum87

Tbh my cervix length seems to fluctuate a lot. Sometimes when OH and I have dtd, I have checked afterwards when we had to stop because it was so painful as I was paranoid I was bleeding or something and my cervix was very long and low. Next time all was perfectly fine and I checked out of curiosity and cervix couldn't be felt at all. Next time I was too sore again from cervix being so long and low! I have never had cervical length checked in any pregnancy. Only dilation when having contractions.


----------



## PocoHR

Thanks so much everyone, I will have to assume they checked my cervical length and all is well. She probably did do it and just not mention it, because it was fine. She was going so fast, she didn't mention much. I hope it is ok anyway! I know it can fluctuate so I'm guessing it was just an off week when they checked last time. I think at my next scan in a month from now I will just be more vigilant and ask for pics and about my cervical length. Thanks again for all your answers :)


----------



## Willow82

I had my scan and everything looks good! I have to have another scan in two weeks though as they couldn't get a good view of the spine due to baby being awkward. I'm really excited to have another chance to see baby again. :)

It's a good job that we decided to stay team yellow. The sonographer said that baby had its legs close together the entire time, almost as if baby didn't want us to know!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Just got out of my 20 week scan.
we're having a girl!!!!

Yeay I won the bet with my oh. So no graphed showed us the view from the bottom and there was no bits there, poor girl covered her face she was ashamedof us looking lol :)


----------



## justplay91

Welcome to team pink, 2ndtimeabz!


----------



## blinker86

I'm so happy for everyone's good scans and boy/girl discoveries! Our scan is on Monday, and I'm getting really excited! We're still waiting another 3 weeks until our gender reveal party to find out what we're having, but we both have Monday off work and it will be nice to have some time to do "us" things and then see our little one.


----------



## K8te

Aw that sounds lovely blinker! I bet the party will be really exciting for you.

Our scan is 2 weeks today, I'm debating telling people or saying that we don't know and letting them all find out when baby is born as my mum doesn't want to know anyway so it would be easier.

X


----------



## Twinmum87

Yay for all these scans going so well! :)


----------



## Willow82

Congrats to everyone that has had scans! 

My OH felt a kick from the outside for the first time before :) 

Apparently I have an anterior placenta again. I'm really surprised that I started feeling movement from about 16 weeks although I'm starting to think I was just imagining things at that point!


----------



## Twinmum87

Willow, I started feeling at 14 weeks and I have anterior. Does not always mean it is blocking where the baby is kicking. :) Mine it a quite high anterior so I get absolutely loads of strong movement low down and out to the sides, just when the movement is higher up I just get squirms and rolls and not nearly as often as I feel the very low kicks.


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Getting stronger movements today :) baby's wriggling away and can see the movements when I lie down and watch my belly but not quite strong enough for OH or DS to feel it yet xx


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats 2ndtimeabz on your little girl! Don't know why do they often hide their face... Many of us had that experience... So sweet!


----------



## Indian Maa

Anyone has united healthcare insurance? I am new in country and don't know how insurance works especially for c-session. Anyone knows if they will consider a pre scheduled c-session as a elective one and insurance benefits/cover will be affected?

I am reluctant to check with them as they might think/note that I am electing to have it. The fact is I had a last moment c-session in another country for my first delivery. Was full term. But the labour did not progress despite of waiting for 2 days. 

I want my consulting ob to do the c-session if I am destined to have one. It means scheduling it in advance for 40th week and wait to see if labour works.

Any suggestions?


----------



## kneeswrites

I'm starting to be able to see my belly move! So exciting! My husband doesn't give a damn though, it's sad :( I lay in bed with my shirt up staring at my belly and messing with it to see if I feel him move whenever we lay down to watch tv or movies or whatever, and he gets so annoyed with it. And last night the baby was moving more than he ever has and my belly was moving all over the place and I asked him to look and if he wanted to feel and he flipped out and was like "No, I don't give a shit right now, it's so fucking annoying how obsessive you are." And I'm like ummm yes I am pretty obsessed with the baby growing inside of me that I can feel and see moving around? It's kind of awesome? He just doesn't care at all. I know he will when the baby is born but I wish he gave a tiny bit of a shit right now you know? It makes me feel self conscious and stupid for even caring about being pregnant.

Indian Maa, I'm like 99% sure I have united healthcare, I get it through my state so idk if it's the same thing you have? I've had really good experiences with it so far. Everything pregnancy-related is covered by my insurance here in TN. I'm not sure if it works the same way. Are you getting it through the state too? If your doctor was willing to schedule a c-section, which doctors are really eager to do here it seems, I don't see why it wouldn't be covered. I would go through your doctor before the company. If your doctor deems it necessary they should too. This is just my speculation though I'm not 100% sure about anything.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Indian Maa perhaps it's a protective reflex from having the sonographer leaning and baby feeling squished? Was cute anyways, she also had 1 leg stretched out and one tucked up behind her bum. Strange girl! :)


----------



## Shezza84uk

justplay91 said:


> Poco, they checked my cervix length using the abdominal scan. Perhaps they did for you as well and just didn't tell you? Sorry they rushed it and you didn't get any pics!
> Luna, I was re-reading posts and I believe Shezza84uk is having twin boys! I saw in another thread that MyFavSurprise is also having a boy (I'm a little obsessed with keeping a count, lol). I'm kinda fascinated by the boy:girl ratio of the December babies!


Well spotted @justplay

However I had my 20 week scan on Thursday and they've now said they are boy/girl twins lol 

I have to go for a rescan next week because they only booked us a single slot and we needed a double everything overall is great with both babies, they are top and tail which made it difficult to check the spine on twin 1. My scan at 17 weeks was with baby bond, she didn't seem sure if it was cord or boy and settled on boy/boy I wasn't convinced really so good thing I had no preference, my daughter is happy now she gets the sister she's always wanted lol

I'm silently following, pleased everyone's scan are going well xx


----------



## Willow82

Twinmum87 said:


> Willow, I started feeling at 14 weeks and I have anterior. Does not always mean it is blocking where the baby is kicking. :) Mine it a quite high anterior so I get absolutely loads of strong movement low down and out to the sides, just when the movement is higher up I just get squirms and rolls and not nearly as often as I feel the very low kicks.

Ah, that makes sense. I feel most of the movements low down and to the sides as well, not so much at the top. Now I know why!


----------



## ElmaWG

Indian Maa, though I don't have United Health, I imagine most health insurance companies would handle Csection coverage in a similar manner. And I would IMAGINE that the c-section would need to be justified by a medical reason. But because you have already had a Csection with your last pregnancy, and repeat Csections is the norm (meaning VBAC is comparatively rare, and some docs advise against it as a general rule), I feel very confident that your c-section will NOT be considered elective, and WILL be covered by your insurance at the normal insurance rate governed by your policy.

Also, if you call your insurance, they can advise you on this. They must answer any questions you have regarding what is covered by your policy. You can ask how they determine between elective and non-elective Csections ( though I'm sure the doctor decides this), and simply asking this will not cause them to suspect you are having an elective c-section.


----------



## ElmaWG

Speaking of the evils of US Health insurance (maybe we weren't talking about that, but i was thinking it...) I just got a $600 dollar bill for the genetic testing my doctor and genetic counselor recommended I get. I was told by them that my insurance would cover it, and its a company they "contact with",and that it would be "about $200". What A bunch of BS. The company is NOT in network, so I have to meet a huge separate deductible. It's all so so stupid.


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrast shezza!


thank you elma and knees. 

I finally called up insurance and they said c-sessions are covered but doctor has to document the reason and get a pre-authorization. I also spoke to my doctor from India who did c-session before. He says a repeat only is advisable for me as baby did not even engage his head last time after almost 2 days of labour. The labour did not progress as well.Going to meet my OB in the coming weeks. Hoping to have this sorted out soon


----------



## stacey&bump

So happy for everyone getting there scans ! Lovely news , can't believe how much my pregnancy is flying we have ours now on Thursday and we are so excited especially as the baby is getting stronger , my OH and LO can now feel the kicks ! It's the most amazing feeling ever x


----------



## justplay91

Shezza, boy/girl twins would be perfect! 

I don't remember feeling such strong kicks and rolls with my son this early... Hmm...


----------



## Leann83

Congrats on all the fab scans, feeling movement and gender reveals! So exciting! Second tri is so much more exciting than the first :haha:


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> Speaking of the evils of US Health insurance (maybe we weren't talking about that, but i was thinking it...) I just got a $600 dollar bill for the genetic testing my doctor and genetic counselor recommended I get. I was told by them that my insurance would cover it, and its a company they "contact with",and that it would be "about $200". What A bunch of BS. The company is NOT in network, so I have to meet a huge separate deductible. It's all so so stupid.

I got a dollar2000 bill for my 12th week scan and all those blood screening for HIV, UTI, syphilis, Hemoglobin and those n number of routine tests... It was ridiculous.. My insurance helped hospital to re-submit the claim thrice because my hospital was so irresponsible applying wrong codes each time... this hospital handles 12000 births a year as I read.. the biggest one in Pittsburgh...I don't think they don't know how to bill a normal pregnancy... My doctor says the lab messed up the codes...billing section blames insurance company... It was a lot of stress... I think I will end up paying all.... but I have decided to change hospital - which is similar kind of birth volume but more patient friendly as reviews says... the new OB is better rated than my old... Hoping for the best! 
This countrys medical system is very bad, no doubt... Oh, I want to run away!


----------



## PocoHR

Hi IndianMaa, I also have united healthcare and I struggled with the billing departments at my old doctor's office. My one doctor went out of network during the middle of my treatments, so I always receive an initial bill which is wrong and then have to call and wait for them correct it. It is extremely frustrating. I would encourage you to not pay the bill and make them correct the mistake. The US medical system is horribly abusive to consumers, but you should NOT have to pay full price for testing and scans while pregnant, really. Good luck!


----------



## luna_19

Wow dealing with insurance companies for pregnancy sounds like a huge pain!

I could actually see my belly moving today, baby loves to hang out on my left side. Pretty crazy since I didn't feel any movement at all until 19 weeks with Devyn :wacko:


----------



## Eclaire

I have United Healthcare and they were wonderful with my daughter. I never paid a dime for her. With this one however I am a little more concerned. Looking over my quarterly statement they sent it looks like I could be seeing a $3200 Bill for my DNA test. (They covered nearly $8000 of the original charges.) When the test was originally ordered the nurse told me to call the company that does the test and complain if I get a big bill. Hopefully they will adjust the amount owed, because I really can't pay that much out of pocket.


----------



## jumpingo

i'm terrified to deal with insurance on (hopefully future) kiddo number two as this baby is 100% covered by tri-care (military health insurance provider) and i don't get bills or even see how much anything costs.:shock: granted they give bare bones care and frustrate me all the time, so i guess sometimes you get what you pay for!:wacko:


----------



## Indian Maa

PocoHR said:


> Hi IndianMaa, I also have united healthcare and I struggled with the billing departments at my old doctor's office. My one doctor went out of network during the middle of my treatments, so I always receive an initial bill which is wrong and then have to call and wait for them correct it. It is extremely frustrating. I would encourage you to not pay the bill and make them correct the mistake. The US medical system is horribly abusive to consumers, but you should NOT have to pay full price for testing and scans while pregnant, really. Good luck!

Hospital resubmitted it thrice with wrong codes again as the insurance explained. Now the hospital might send it for collection, if I don't pay. We cant take the risk of getting a bad credit history, as we are new in the country and trying to build a good score. My husband asked me not to follow it up - and just pay - because he saw me getting stressed over it. I am sad that its not the insurance company which is causing trouble. Its the hospital and they just don't care.


----------



## blinker86

Scan today was great! Got to see all of baby's little body parts, and everything appeared to be just fine. Heart rate was 144 bpm, and weight is approximately 9 ounces. Got a sealed envelope with baby's sex written inside, which I'm going to quickly mail off to my friend who is helping with our gender reveal party. 20 more days until we will find out!

https://i57.tinypic.com/rj01m1.jpg


----------



## kneeswrites

Yay for another healthy baby! :happydance:

Guys I am so nervous. Less than twelve hours until my 20 week scan. I just want him to be healthy. Ughhhhhhh. Also I'm dying to find out if he turned into a girl. I'm also excited though because my daughter is coming and I think she kindof? gets the idea of a baby in my belly because if you say "the baby" she will point to my belly and be like "the baby in the belly!" and she can definitely tell ultrasound pics are of a baby and stuff. And my mom is coming and I'm so excited to share that with her. I just hope everything goes ok. I can feel him moving but my big fear is a horrible health problem or that I'm feeling phantom kicks and he's not even alive. I HATE ANXIETY PROBLEMS.


----------



## Indian Maa

Blinker, congrats on your healthy baby! Such a nice way to celebrate finding gender! Have fun! 

Knees, your scan will be a good one! I feared so much like this and it was all good.. I told my 3 year old that its a baby in my belly and shown him many pictures of pregnant moms and scans...Now he says he has a baby too in his belly :) He's such a sweet dumbo...But he adores small babies... I am sure he will love him!


----------



## justplay91

Blinker, so much willpower! It would have been neat to do something like that, but I just had to know right away!
Knees, I'm sure everything will go wonderfully. And I'm sure he's still a little boy!


----------



## indhira2

Blinker, you have a LOT of willpower!! I would've definitely opened the envelope LOL

Good luck with your scan Knees! I'm praying your baby boy will be perfectly healthy :)

I had a scare yesterday as i started leaking Saturday night and like an idiot, waited until my appointment with my doctor yesterday to say anything so I got yelled at for not considering the fact that it could be amniotic fluid :(
Thankfully it wasn't though! After hours in the labor unit, they checked baby's fluid level and it was at 14.7 which seemed to be good so I got to go home. They also found out baby's turned breech but still some time for him to turn so my doc's not too worried. 

Talk about a crazy Monday!!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hello :) I know getting swollen hands and feet is normal. But has anyone else had the opposite? Had to take my rings off today as they were sliding off and don't want to lose them....weird!


----------



## Kallie3000

Knees - I 100% get the anxiety. Hugs to you. Sending healthy thoughts! 

Anyone else having joint pain? My knees have been killing me, and they are cracking and popping and sound like old ladies knees. I'm probably going to go to the doctor - kind of worried they are some random problem, and not related to pregnancy at all!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Anyone wearing pregnancy clothes yet? OH got DS's baby clothes down from the attic this weekend and my pregnancy clothes from last time were in with them so washed them and wore my pregnancy jeans today :) so comfy! Also is anyone taking weekly bump photos yet? xx


----------



## kneeswrites

Baby looks healthy and is definitely a boy! Yayyyyy! 

My joints have been hurting but I also have RA. My joints definitely get more achy during pregnancy. 

And I am in pregnancy clothes. Well, I don't really buy maternity clothes, but I'm having to adjust my wardrobe. My belly has really popped.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0312.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0315.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10









DSC_0317.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BethMaassen

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Hello :) I know getting swollen hands and feet is normal. But has anyone else had the opposite? Had to take my rings off today as they were sliding off and don't want to lose them....weird!

Actually. I noticed yesterday my wedding ring kept flying off my hand. And it is still happening today. I think I am going to have to take it off to keep it safe, as well.


----------



## BethMaassen

kneeswrites said:


> Baby looks healthy and is definitely a boy! Yayyyyy!
> 
> My joints have been hurting but I also have RA. My joints definitely get more achy during pregnancy.
> 
> And I am in pregnancy clothes. Well, I don't really buy maternity clothes, but I'm having to adjust my wardrobe. My belly has really popped.

Congratulations knees!


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats Knees!

Rileys - I had to start with maternity jeans around 16-17 weeks. Regular were really uncomfortable. 

2ndtimeabz- I seems to have put on 2 pounds as of now. But fingers look thinner. Still wearing my wedding ring but have to be very careful not to lose them. I will love it if the weight goes to the baby and belly, not other parts of the body like last time.


Kallie - I am having weak joints too. I am sure its relating to maternity. I had very sensitive anytime slipping off kneecap bones since 15 years. They are super sensitive now. I literally have to slow down and pay attention to knees as much as I care for my belly.


----------



## justplay91

Congrats Knees! I knew he was a healthy boy!

2ndtime, I have noticed the same thing. My wedding ring hardly fits on my finger anymore. I wonder why this would be?


----------



## blinker86

Knees, thats great news! Hope you feel more at ease now.

Ive been in maternity pants for several weeks now, and theyre the best things ever! My bump is definitely not big enough to pull off most maternity shirts yet though. Those things are so long!

I've also been doing weekly bump photos since week 5 and always look forward to it. I make up a new chalkboard sign each week and make DH take 20 photos of me before I'm satisfied with one, but he deals with it. :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

My ring was pretty loose for a few weeks....it's just now done with the twisting around. It was driving me nuts.

Congrats on team :blue:, knees!


----------



## Eclaire

I have been in maternity clothes since 10 weeks. This baby is really low which makes all pants super uncomfortable. I am happy it is summer so I can live in dresses, not sure what I will do when the weather gets colder. I haven't taken any bump photos yet, but those of you who do should post some for us to see.

Is anyone suffering from debilitating back pain. It is so bad that I am almost in tears when my daughter wants to be held. I can't find any thing to help.

On a funny note, every day my daughter lifts up my clothes to find the baby. Then she blows raspberries on my tummy and hugs him. It is really cute.


----------



## blinker86

Here are a few of my progression photos. It felt kind of silly doing them initially since you couldn't really tell I was pregnant, but I really like looking back at them now!
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 16









12 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 12









15 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 13









19 weeks.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Kallie3000

I have been REALLY enjoying maxi skirts. Going to live in dresses and skirts this pregnancy. Down with pants!

Luckily, I'd lost a bunch of weight later year but kept my larger sized pants. Yay! So wearing those now, and will add a belly band when they get too tight too!


----------



## luna_19

I've been wearing mat clothes since about 8/9 weeks :blush: 

My joints get weird during pregnancy, I started having weird pain almost right away this time and my left.foot and right wrist which in have problems with anyways are very sore when I'm doing yoga


----------



## ElmaWG

I have also been having random joint pain. None right now, but foot pain a few weeks ago, back pain around week 14. And something else too, but I forget where. 

Indian Maa, have you really only gained 2 pounds?! Maybe I misread. I'm gaining a pound a week, and nothing I can do to stop its. I've been in maternity pants for over a month now. They are kinda loose still, but my regular pants just weren't cutting it.

Knees, congrats in the healthy boy and lovely scans.


----------



## kneeswrites

Thanks everybody! 

Here's my bump progression haha
 



Attached Files:







prog.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Indian Maa

Elma, it's just 2 pounds overall from beginning...baby looked fine at 20 week scan. So I am a bit relaxed about it. I guess it's a bit low as of now. May be I will start to grow soon like last preg time.


----------



## Indian Maa

Hi Blinker, do you have a gender preference? Also any gut feeling? I know you are preparing for the great surprise and celebration. Still, looking at your belly pictures and scan, I am getting some ideas. Will wait to hear from you after the party. 

Knees, nice progress. 

I am tempted to click a few. Will try tomorrow.


----------



## laurac1988

I have weekly bump pics from 4 weeks on the first page of my journal  Definitely looking more like a bump now as well!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

I felt the first couple of kicks last night! I've felt movements for weeks but they were definite kicks last night in bed. I woke OH as it was so strong he would've felt it too and they stopped :dohh: little monkey lol. Felt some more kicks this morning it's so exciting!! Will find some of my bump pics now and share with you :thumbup: gorgeous photos knees, blinker & laura xx


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Bump progression pic :flower: xx


----------



## indhira2

Indian Maa- I am being openly jealous of you and your 2 lbs!!! Woww ! My pre-pregnancy weight was 110 and i am now at 124 so 14 lbs in total -.-

Nice progression pics ladies!! :)


----------



## blinker86

Indian Maa said:


> Hi Blinker, do you have a gender preference? Also any gut feeling? I know you are preparing for the great surprise and celebration. Still, looking at your belly pictures and scan, I am getting some ideas. Will wait to hear from you after the party.
> 
> Knees, nice progress.
> 
> I am tempted to click a few. Will try tomorrow.

I had a boy with my last pregnancy, and so far this one has been completely different, but I know that often doesn't make a difference. I've been wanting a boy, so I feel like it will probably be a girl...lol! I will be elated either way, though.

I've also been feeling lots of movements over this past week and finally felt a few kicks from the outside last night. Fun!


----------



## Twinmum87

Such lovely bumps. :) 

I have no clue how much I have gained yet. At 17+4 I was at my original weigh, I feel huge now. Had to buy a pair of maternity jeans and pack away half my wardrobe. Made me cry. :(


----------



## stacey&bump

Aw blinker ur progression pics are lovely ! I love the chalk board idea ! 
Congrats knees on ur boy ur pics are so class !! One more sleep til our anomaly scan we are so excited ! Still staying team yellow tho !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## K8te

I'm the same as you Indian maa, I've gained 3lb. I was the same with my son I ddint gain much or show at all until 24/26 weeks.

I think if I put a maternity outfit on I would look pregnant but at the minute I still look the same.

I've been doing weekly bump shots and I love comparing them all, if I didn't have them I wouldn't notice the subtle differences.

At the minute I can tell my slight bump (which looks like bloat) has rounded and raised a little bit but people who wouldn't know I was pregnant would just think i had a little fat pouch

X


----------



## K8te

A bump comparison from last week to this week.

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BethMaassen

I have been bouncing between the same 2lbs. losing it, regaining it. I am so glad though because at this point with DD I had already put on 15lbs or so. I am lucky my entire wardrobe is made out of stretchy waistbands and material. I will need to buy a belly band or something, because my bump really needs the support especially when out and about. 

I love your guys' bumps! <3 They are gorgeous. I feel so massive. Because my bump is quite large. I am about as big as I was at 22 weeks-ish with DD
 



Attached Files:







15week.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3









12week.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









8week.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5









18week.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## K8te

Your bump looks amazing! I love it

X


----------



## BethMaassen

K8te said:


> Your bump looks amazing! I love it
> 
> X

Can you imagine how large i'll be at 40 weeks? And to think at 40 weeks with DD I looked as if a swallowed an elephant whole.


----------



## Twinmum87

More lovely bumps. :) I have been taking pic once a fortnight since I started showing at 14 weeks, take next one on Friday. I am glad I started showing earlier this time, I started showing at 22 weeks with my twins, but I just cannot get over how much bigger I am this time.


----------



## Indian Maa

indhira - 110 is a pretty nice start to gain well and enough. I think your 14lbs and more in the coming months will be healthy

last time I started with around 114 pounds and ended up with 141 lbs. I couldn't lose much - got back to 128 lbs

considering the extra fat from last preg, this 2 lb as of now is a relief.

k8te - the 3 lb you have gained and your bum size match. You look slim and nice with a cute bump bud. 

bethmassan - I am just like you, just 2 lbs and a very noticeable belly. possible that we lost weight from some other part of the body and its all gone to the belly :) 

I gain most of my preg weight during last 2-3 months. I am sure I am going to grow soon from all sides.

Twinmom n Rileys - pretty nice progress


----------



## BethMaassen

Indian Maa said:


> bethmassan - I am just like you, just 2 lbs and a very noticeable belly. possible that we lost weight from some other part of the body and its all gone to the belly :)


That is what I was thinking as well!


----------



## dunibaby

ok so I will be 18 weeks tomorrow with my first and I have not felt any movement yet. Anyone else a FTM and not felt anything yet or the rest of the girls when did you feel movement with your first pregnancy.


----------



## ElmaWG

indhira2 said:


> Indian Maa- I am being openly jealous of you and your 2 lbs!!! Woww ! My pre-pregnancy weight was 110 and i am now at 124 so 14 lbs in total

Like you Indhira, I've also gained 14 lbs. but I started out heavier. But I'm eating healthy and staying fairly active, so I'm not overly concerned. I had gained more at this point in my first pregnancy.


----------



## jumpingo

dunibaby said:


> ok so I will be 18 weeks tomorrow with my first and I have not felt any movement yet. Anyone else a FTM and not felt anything yet or the rest of the girls when did you feel movement with your first pregnancy.

i had lots of "bubbles" which people said was possibly baby, but i thought was maybe just gas/indigestion.:haha: then at 19w+2 or so, i had a sensation that was NOTHING like bubbles and much more of a nudge from the inside. the nudges happened here and there for about a week or so and by 21 weeks, my husband could feel them from the outside, and yesterday at 22 weeks i saw one from the outside. pretty sure the bubbles _were_ just gas!:blush::haha:

i was so impatient around 17, 18 weeks too!:wacko: hang in there!


blinker, love your photos! i wish i had started taking them earlier, and i wish i had my husband take them so it could be a full body (and head! HA!) shot. but alas, the mirror selfie will have to do for me.:roll: i have the weeks that are missing too, but figured this was enough to give an idea.:blush: i'm up 6 pounds and pretty sure it's all in my boobs!!:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







16 to 17 weeks.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 4









11 to 13 weeks.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 5









20 to 21 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Twinmum87

Hit 22 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## LadybugWest

Aww!!! Everyone's bump photos are lovely!! I have one or two I can post. Well, you can add me to team pink!!! DH is ecstatic of course. Yay for ruffles!!!


----------



## kneeswrites

Yay for another team pink!!!

As far as weight, for me when I got pregnant I was the heaviest I've ever been (220) and due to my lack of appetite/morning sickness I ended up getting down to about 195 and then now I've started gaining again so I'm back up to 200. With my daughter, I was 190 for the longest time, it wasn't until mid-to-late second tri that I finally started gaining weight and then it piled on but I think a lot of it was water weight because I was extreeeemely swollen with horrible pitting edema. I think gaining only 2 pounds so far is pretty normal.


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Hi everyone, been for our 20 week scan today and we're on team... PINK!! :pink: We are absolutely over the moon with excitement and our family is now complete! Here's how we broke the news to our friends and distant family on facebook :happydance: xx


----------



## justplay91

Two more for team pink! Yay! Congrats, ladies!
What a cute reveal, Rileys.Mammy!


----------



## kneeswrites

Awwww omg! Team pink is making a comeback. I love it. Congratulations!!!

I put pics from my ultrasound the other day of my son compared to pics from the 20 week ultrasound of my daughter... I feel like they look really similar. I hope he looks like her, because I think she's the cutest baby ever :haha:
 



Attached Files:







rnc.png
File size: 260.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhh yay for more team pink people!


----------



## blinker86

I just found out that I have to go back for another scan in 4 weeks because they weren't able to see all of the anatomy they needed because of baby's position earlier this week...yeah!! 

I love everyone's bump photos, too!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats on team pink ladies!

My most recent belly pic from last night, I feel kind of huge :haha:


I had only gained 4 lbs by my 18 week appointment which makes.me so happy, I gained at least 10 in first tri last time :wacko: of course I started this pregnancy about 10 lbs heavier than the last one so I'm at about the same place so not too bad I guess


----------



## dunibaby

Congrats and welcome to team pink!!!


----------



## Willow82

I've not really taken bump progression pics up to now. Great idea! I took one yesterday at work. It's a definite bump, people are beginning to ask me whether I'm pregnant now which is nice. I don't think I've put any weight on so far, I weighed myself at a friend's house a couple of weeks ago and I was more or less the same. I've started to eat more so that will probably change!

Congrats to everybody that's found out the gender!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kallie3000

I feel like I have a HUGE bump... but in reality, NO ONE would ever notice, lol! That's what I get for being tall with a long torso, and plus sized, and according to my OB I have 'good abdominal muscles' LOL! (Obviously easier to have when you are having your first baby!)

I am loving that I am feeling a lot more bumps and nudges and wriggles from inside. I wish it was more consistent though - sometimes he moves a ton and I LOVE it, but yesterday I didn't notice much movement at all. Then today again I've felt random bumps and movements again. Can't wait until he is really kicking, and you can feel it from the outside!


----------



## diz

Hi everyone, Im due December 17th with my third boy xx


----------



## stacey&bump

Had our scan today and everything is looking as it should , all healthy thank god ! And I stayed strong and stayed team yellow :):) happy !!!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Welcome diz you have the same due date as me but I'm having a little girl :) xx


----------



## McKitten15

Hello everyone, room for 1 more? I've been hovering for a while but nervous to post. I am a FTM after LTTC - we had our 20 week scan yesterday and our non-identical dcda twins were confirmed as boys x


----------



## Kallie3000

mckitten15 said:


> hello everyone, room for 1 more? I've been hovering for a while but nervous to post. I am a ftm after lttc - we had our 20 week scan yesterday and our non-identical dcda twins were confirmed as boys x

welcome!


----------



## Eclaire

You ladies all look fantastic. I feel huge compared with so many of you, I just have to remind myself that everyone carries differently.

Here is my first bump pic. It is from this morning.

Welcome to the new ladies.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1069.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kallie3000

Eclaire said:


> You ladies all look fantastic. I feel huge compared with so many of you, I just have to remind myself that everyone carries differently.
> 
> Here is my first bump pic. It is from this morning.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies.

We probably have the same waist size - mine just started out bigger!

It is kind of amazing how much variability there are in women's bodies, and especially pregnant women's bodies! No one right way to be pregnant :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi Diz. Hi McKitten. Welcome to you both :flower:

Diz, have I seen you over in the home birthing section? I might just be confused. 

McKitten, how exciting you're having twins! And boys, even better :thumbup: you must be so thrilled. Got any names picked out yet? 

I love all the bump pics! Keep em coming.


----------



## blinker86

Stacey, that's great! I definitely admire everyone who's able to stay team yellow!


----------



## McKitten15

ElmaWG said:


> Hi Diz. Hi McKitten. Welcome to you both :flower:
> 
> Diz, have I seen you over in the home birthing section? I might just be confused.
> 
> McKitten, how exciting you're having twins! And boys, even better :thumbup: you must be so thrilled. Got any names picked out yet?
> 
> I love all the bump pics! Keep em coming.

Thank you ElmaWG - it is all very exciting AND nerve wracking!! At the moment still basking in the relief that they are both OK (was very anxious in the build up to our scan). We love the name Harrison so that is pretty much set but we are struggling to find a second name we both like! I feel so lucky to be in this position - if you had told me at the start of the year I would be spending my summer preparing for the arrival of 2 boys I would never have believed you!:blush:

I have my first consultant appointment this morning - not really sure what to expect but I am hoping I might get some idea of a likely due date? My official EDD is 18th December making me 20 weeks today but everything I have read tells me I probably won't go past the 37 week mark:shrug:

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies - congrats on all of the scans and gender reveals :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Aww yay more twins! Congrats McKitten! So many twins due this month! In another group I go on there are 7 sets! I have 7 yr old frat twins. :)


----------



## dunibaby

Welcome and congrats!!!


----------



## justplay91

Welcome to all the new ladies!

We're crossing into the part of pregnancy that's my favorite; in two weeks I hit viability, I can feel baby moving all the time, and I'm starting to show to the point that people can actually tell I'm pregnant! Plus we're still mostly comfortable. How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## blinker86

Considering we're all around the halfway mark, what are everyone's thoughts/plans for purchasing baby items, especially more expensive things? We found a crib and dresser that we really like and just came back in stock. My father is paying for our nursery furniture, and since there's a good discount right now as well, I really want to jump on it and go ahead and buy. However...there's a little part of me that feels like I should wait to make any big purchases "just in case." Am I just being paranoid? What is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kallie3000

I'm rolling full steam ahead! Nesting time, hardcore!


----------



## Twinmum87

Blinker, the way I see it is what will be will be no matter what we have or have not got. If the worst were to happen we would try again and nothing would need to be returned to the store, it's all gender neutral so everything could be used. We already have everything except from the monitors which my dad has offered to buy. I would rather have everything done early but that is just me personally and what I feel comfortable with. There is no right or wrong with this stuff, just go with what ever makes you feel most happy and comfortable.


----------



## Twinmum87

justplay91 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> We're crossing into the part of pregnancy that's my favorite; in two weeks I hit viability, I can feel baby moving all the time, and I'm starting to show to the point that people can actually tell I'm pregnant! Plus we're still mostly comfortable. How is everyone else feeling?

Same here! :) I am just sick of the exhaustion now. Started as soon as I got pregnant and never left. :/


----------



## justplay91

Blinker, the way I look at it is that something unfortunately could happen at any point during pregnancy. At this point, I don't think bad things are any more likely to happen than they are at say 35 weeks. Chances are, though, that we're going to get healthy babies in December and we should celebrate our pregnancies and prepare for the arrival of our babies!


----------



## justplay91

Twinmum, I think the whole exhaustion going away after 1st tri thing is a myth! I'm still exhausted and with an 11 month old who had just started walking, I don't see it going away any time soon!


----------



## BethMaassen

Blinker, I am going to start buying soon. I have already gotten the crib picked. I am getting this baby the same exact crib DD has, only it is on sale WITH a mattress included. It is a convertible crib, so it will last them all through life.. Unless they break them. Baby will, like DD spend the first few months in a bassinet in my room, which we are just using the one we used with DD. As for everything else, we are waiting until we know the gender to really start looking. I find it so hard to pick things out without knowing the gender.


----------



## McKitten15

Twinmum87 said:


> Aww yay more twins! Congrats McKitten! So many twins due this month! In another group I go on there are 7 sets! I have 7 yr old frat twins. :)

Thank you :) Oh wow it's nice there are so many twin mums/mums-to-be out there! :D We heard the boys' heartbeats at the consultant app today again which was cool :happydance: and we get another scan in 4 weeks so it's a very exciting time! Are your twins same sex or boy/girl ?


----------



## luna_19

Welcome.to the new.ladies! I will add you when I get a chance :)

We didn't buy all.our big stuff until later, no reason really it just happened that way :shrug:

So glad we only need a few big items this time around and can reuse most of what we have :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Thank you :) Oh wow it's nice there are so many twin mums/mums-to-be out there! :D We heard the boys' heartbeats at the consultant app today again which was cool :happydance: and we get another scan in 4 weeks so it's a very exciting time! Are your twins same sex or boy/girl ?[/QUOTE]

I have b/g. Glad you got to hear the heart rates! So amazing!


----------



## Willow82

Congrats to the new ladies!

I'm enjoying this part of pregnancy to an extent. It's lovely having a bump and feeling kicks, although I still don't feel a huge amount due to my anterior placenta. I am so much more exhausted than I was with DS though, I guess as a result of having a 2 year old to run after and waking up at 6am every day. My son doesn't really tolerate me resting either, in parks he'll run up to me sat on a bench and yell "up mummy, up"!.

This evening was difficult. My OH and I decided to pick DS up from nursery together. We have a 30min walk to nursery from work and then another 30 mins to home. I was ok until we got to nursery and then I started getting really painful tugging pains in the lower part of my bump and in my back which just got worse and worse as I walked. It took so long to get home as I kept having to stop and double over due to the pain. Argghhh:growlmad:


----------



## PocoHR

Welcome to all the new people!!! 

Blinker - We bought our stroller last week and we are going to buy all the main nursery furniture next weekend. The stroller was on sale, so that was why we got it so early. My parents will be visiting us next weekend so I thought it would be fun to have them come do the nursery shopping with us. Also that way Dad can help my DH carry all the boxes up the stairs and put them together :) If it was totally up to my DH we wouldn't be buying anything until the 8th month, but thankfully reason won out and he agreed to get what we need when it is convenient. I actually think it is best to buy things and expect a good outcome rather than wait to really prepare, but that is just me :)


----------



## blinker86

I don't know why I even had that thought of doubt because I haven't been overly anxious or anything, but I'm just going to push it aside! We haven't really bought anything yet, and I want to start with some of the bigger items to get them out of the way. I think I'll feel better once we actually start getting stuff. I can be a bad procrastinator, so I'm trying to avoid that with this situation and make sure we're prepared!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Anyone who's babies are due before Christmas, are you getting them "Christmas presents"? We have a 3yo so feel like we should get the baby some presents so Riley doesn't wonder where the babies are. But we're just going to get a Sophie the giraffe, hide and squeak eggs and that sort of thing. Ooh and a pretty Christmas Day outfit cos I always get Riley a Christmas Day outfit and wrap it up :) xx


----------



## PocoHR

Rileys.Mammy said:


> Anyone who's babies are due before Christmas, are you getting them "Christmas presents"? We have a 3yo so feel like we should get the baby some presents so Riley doesn't wonder where the babies are. But we're just going to get a Sophie the giraffe, hide and squeak eggs and that sort of thing. Ooh and a pretty Christmas Day outfit cos I always get Riley a Christmas Day outfit and wrap it up :) xx

I think we will get him a few small things, just because it's fun. I joked with my DH that I would put a bow on my boobs for him, because those are probably the only presents he will be really interested in :haha:


----------



## Twinmum87

Just a little toy. I do not want to get too much as I have no clue what the rest of the family will buy so will see what baby gets for Christmas then nip out and pick up anything else we still may need.


----------



## K8te

Congratulations to all the new ladies!

Love to see everyone's bump pictures they are all lovely.

We still have all the big things from our LO so all we need is a new monitor as well already bought a new steriliser and things like that.

Since I'm not due until Xmas eve I don't think we will be buying anything for baby as I know a few family members will be.

So excited, only a week until our 20 week scan! Hoping bubs is cooperative

X


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

My first was due Christmas Eve in 2011 and we never bought him anything but he came late anyway lol xx


----------



## Kallie3000

Rileys.Mammy said:


> Anyone who's babies are due before Christmas, are you getting them "Christmas presents"? We have a 3yo so feel like we should get the baby some presents so Riley doesn't wonder where the babies are. But we're just going to get a Sophie the giraffe, hide and squeak eggs and that sort of thing. Ooh and a pretty Christmas Day outfit cos I always get Riley a Christmas Day outfit and wrap it up :) xx

Yup - a whole nursery of stuff! Haha. For real, I don't know I hadn't thought about it... maybe a cute Christmas outfit to 'open' on Christmas day? 

I'm one of those people who buy our dog a present every three years. And has celebrated her birthday once. But I never forget my own birthday, haha! So I'm pretty random, we will see!


----------



## kneeswrites

Yeah I definitely think at this point you're about as "safe" as you're gonna get til baby's actually here. Maybe at most I'd wait until viability but meh. We haven't bought much baby stuff but that's more due to laziness and brokenness lololol.

I'm so happy to be at the halfway point. It feels so good. I can't wait for the next few weeks when my belly will really start showing and I will be able to feel him moving under my hands and stuff. It's harder to feel him now, actually, than it was earlier now that he's moved up under my belly button. I used to be able to put my hand down by my pubic bone where there's not much fat and I could feel him rolling and swishing but now he's all the way up and I only sometimes feel his feet down there but that's it. But I feel him moving a lot stronger which is awesome even if I can't feel it with my hands.

I didn't have baby fever going into this pregnancy since I felt like I'd just had my daughter but omg after the 20 week scan it is seriously kicking in. I cannot freakin wait for newborn cuddles. And to see his little face. Argghhh! 

O and my exhaustion is back hahaha. Not as awful as the first tri but definitely back. And my hips are slowly starting to hurt more and more :dohh: But hey, my baby is healthy and that's all I can really ask for, right?


I didn't even think about Christmas presents. My due date is the 11th so he could easily be here by then. Ughh. How do yall feel about having Christmas babies?


----------



## ElmaWG

PocoHR said:


> I think we will get him a few small things, just because it's fun. I joked with my DH that I would put a bow on my boobs for him, because those are probably the only presents he will be really interested in :haha:

Lol. This is the only gift I'm getting baby boy!


----------



## Indian Maa

Lols poco and Elma. &#55357;&#56834; 

Of course, babies don't know what else could be interesting &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Twinmum87

Knees, at first I was a bit iffy when I worked out that if I manage to catch right away I would be due mid December going off when period was due and I tried like hell to get OH trying a bit sooner, no way after waiting 18 months to start TTC I was going to wait a few more months just to avoid christmas and new year (having to take into acc the possibility of another set of multiples and delivering prematurely again) so March it was! Then I got used to the idea pretty quickly thou. I was more bothered but how hard it will be to come up with ideas for christmas and birthday presents all in one go lol! I feel better being put forward 12 days also and now being due in early december. Plus if we had of tried a bit earlier there could have been a chance OH would miss the birth as he is working in China and South Korea for 3 weeks, mid October - early Nov so if we had tried the previous month that would have been around my due date.


----------



## Indian Maa

Just woke up after a good nights sleep to realise that I was sleeping on my back. :( I think I was in that position for about 5 hours. I have been reading horrible stuff about results. I find myself sleeping straight all the time. Last few days I woke up several times to get me to either sides. I have completely failed last night. Baby did not move a bit this morning, there is normal heart beat though. I am really worried.


----------



## blinker86

Knees, I'm really excited about having baby around Christmas. I know it will probably make things a little tough financially, but I can plan for that. Christmas was always one of those holidays that was highly celebrated in our home, and still one of my favorites. Since I no longer have my mother here with me, I'm looking forward to creating our own traditions and making it a special time for our little one with not only the holiday season but their birthday as well.


----------



## Kallie3000

Indian Maa said:


> Just woke up after a good nights sleep to realise that I was sleeping on my back. :( I think I was in that position for about 5 hours. I have been reading horrible stuff about results. I find myself sleeping straight all the time. Last few days I woke up several times to get me to either sides. I have completely failed last night. Baby did not move a bit this morning, there is normal heart beat though. I am really worried.

My understanding is that YOU would feel faint and sick if there was a blood supply issue. You should be 100% fine. I've slept on my back lots still.


----------



## Twinmum87

Hi, congrats, you are one day ahead of me! :)

Aww blinker thats a lovely idea, setting your own new traditions off. I have never been a big Christmas lover. If I didn't have kids I wouldn't decorate at all. I put the tree up 3-4 days before christmas and it comes down 2nd Jan lol. I would take it down sooner but usually just so busy in that week in between christmas and new year lol! My mum used to hate it when I was a kid because neither me or my dad really cared and would refuse to get out of bed and she would be up super early all excited haha! One year when I was 8 she had enough so she bought me an alarm clock, set it for 6am, put it back in the box, wrapped it up and hid it in my bedroom. -_-


----------



## kneeswrites

I have always just loooved Christmas. It is my favorite time of the year. TBH for me all of November and December is "Christmas time" for me lmao. Just something about it makes me so happy. I guess part of me is a little jealous almost of having to share Christmas with the birthday of my child, but I know that's ridiculous and once he's here it will make Christmas all the more special. I also feel bad for him having to share his birthday with the holiday we celebrate the most. I find it amusing how into Christmas I am considering I'm an atheist lmao! But I just love the traditions and it brings back such good memories of my childhood and now that my father has died reminds me of the times I had with him and I just really want my kids to have that same love of the holidays. 

I think it will actually be fun once he's here, it's just weird to wrap my head around it! That's the one month I always wanted to avoid for having a baby but I guess life gives you what it gives you! There are no December babies in my family so he'll at least be unique haha. I will just have to find a way to make him feel special on his birthday with all the holiday stuff going on around him.


----------



## luna_19

There's nothing wrong with laying on your back that recommendation was based on horribly outdated advice based on women forced to labour flat on their back for long periods of time. My midwives say just lay however you feel comfortable and don't worry about it, your body will tell you if you need to move


----------



## Kallie3000

luna_19 said:


> There's nothing wrong with laying on your back that recommendation was based on horribly outdated advice based on women forced to labour flat on their back for long periods of time. My midwives say just lay however you feel comfortable and don't worry about it, your body will tell you if you need to move


This lines up with what I just read. Especially at only 20 weeks. The studies have been pretty small on effects of sleeping position, apparently. Left side is recommended, but it seems pretty theoretical.

I have definitely been tossing and turning - if I had to sleep ONLY on my left side, my hips would be killing me! They hurt as it is!


----------



## luna_19

I sleep halfway between belly and side with a body pillow, it's how I sleep pregnant or not, baby just moves and over :)


----------



## Kallie3000

I have two body pillows now. They take over the bed, haha! But so nice to have something to relieve knee and hip pressure!


----------



## luna_19

Ooh in wish I had two! Sometimes I steal hubby:s pillow and put it behind my back, so comfy!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I end up sleeping on my back quite regularly but I did with my other 2 aswell and it didn't cause any problems. I wouldn't worry :)
We were planning on getting a playmat/ baby gym for baby so that's what Father Christmas will bring to appease my 4 and 8yo! ;)


----------



## ElmaWG

Kallie3000 said:


> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> Just woke up after a good nights sleep to realise that I was sleeping on my back. :( I think I was in that position for about 5 hours. I have been reading horrible stuff about results. I find myself sleeping straight all the time. Last few days I woke up several times to get me to either sides. I have completely failed last night. Baby did not move a bit this morning, there is normal heart beat though. I am really worried.
> 
> My understanding is that YOU would feel faint and sick if there was a blood supply issue. You should be 100% fine. I've slept on my back lots still.Click to expand...

Yes. This. I wake up on my back at least a couple times a week. I'm not worried. Women have be been sleeping on their back while pregnant for a zillion years. 

I'm most certainly NOT having a Christmas baby, and glad of it. I have a friend whose birthday is Christmas Eve and she hates it. She can rarely get friends to celebrate with her, and always feels upset by it. My other friend has a birthday the day after Xmas, and her family always celebrated her half-birthday rather that her real birthday. 

I think I'm likely to have a thanksgiving baby. At every scan so far, baby has measured an extra day or two ahead, and my "official" due date has been moved to nov 27 (it was originally dec 1, which is still what my ticker is set for).


----------



## Indian Maa

Thanks Elma, Luna, Kallie,2ndtimeabz - I felt the baby moving an hour back. A bit relaxed and I think I should get a pillow to get me to sides. I always sleep on my back. Even at this 23 weeks, I feel damn comfortable that way. I think a pillow can change me a bit for the pregnancy time. Was jusy worried reading bad stuff like cerebral palsy:wacko:


----------



## Kallie3000

Even though the latest they will let me go is December 20th, I think if I DID have a Christmas baby, it really depends on how the family and friends treat it as to whether it ends up being awesome or not so great. 

I'm actually really stoked about having a baby near Christmas. Everyone is already festive and happy, you get to see your family and friends and share presents with everyone, and LOTs of Christmas babies get a second birthday party (unbirthday, or half birthday) in June or July! For me, the worst part will be the people who insensitively say to the kid, "Oh, you were born in December? Oh that's too bad." I mean, its okay to feel that way, but why give the kid the idea that it is anything less than awesome, right?

But really, less than 5% of babies are born on their due date. So chances are, our December babies will be all over the place ;)


----------



## Kallie3000

Indian Maa said:


> Thanks Elma, Luna, Kallie,2ndtimeabz - I felt the baby moving an hour back. A bit relaxed and I think I should get a pillow to get me to sides. I always sleep on my back. Even at this 23 weeks, I feel damn comfortable that way. I think a pillow can change me a bit for the pregnancy time. Was jusy worried reading bad stuff like cerebral palsy:wacko:

After your post I read a few different studies, and as far as I could tell they all had sample sizes that were WAY too small, and actually had some contradictory findings and were more about correlation than causation. So just talk to your OB/midwife/etc. about it if you are worried, prop some pillows around you, and sleep on! :D


----------



## luna_19

I think I'm more likely to have a late november/early december baby given my history but I think a xmas baby would be great, I already have a halloween baby :thumbup:


----------



## Twinmum87

Finally say squash move from the outside last night. I have been getting some absolutely huge kicks and higher up too so this baby has changed position, hopefully head down and will stay put lol! I know I have had plenty kicks over the last 4-5 days which must have been hard enough to see from the outside but catching them is another thing lol! Little ratbag always stops when I watch. That one I saw movement with last night was not even one of the strongest kicks I have been getting lol!


----------



## McKitten15

As a new years baby myself I think it is a bit of a pain when younger as your birthday is always in the holidays and you don't get to see your friends much as everyone is busy doing family related things (understandably) but the older I've gotten I've really loved my birthday! Although going away is always more expensive! I used to find it weird when people would say 'oh poor you, you must only get one set of presents?' which I never understood - why would I lol? My birthday wasn't a surprise everyone knew when it was and planned accordingly! My parents used to buy my birthday pressies at the same time as christmas ones and they would always be left under the tree after xmas & I used to love seeing them there for a week :)

One of my best friends' daughter's birthday is christmas day and she says you tend to over compensate as you are so aware of making sure that they have their 'own day' but they have lots of fun with it and her daughter loves her birthday as it gets dragged out longer! I think the key is just making the child feel like they have their own special day which I can't imagine any parent not doing so I really wouldn't mind if I did have a christmas baby.

Really jealous of all of you that can feel movement and proper kicks! I'm 20+2 and just feel "bubbles" and mild taps. Nothing strong enough for hubby to feel from the outside yet..


----------



## kneeswrites

Is anyone else getting baby fever really bad all of a sudden? Since my pregnancy was unintentional I wasn't really mentally ready for a new baby already at first. Mostly because I still think of my daughter as a baby. But suddenly after the 20 week scan, seeing him looking like a real baby and stuff, I'm DYING TO HOLD HIM. And I've been having a lot of play dates recently with Keebs and younger babies, and I've realized she's a lot older than I thought hahaha. She is soo sweet with babies and younger toddlers. She's always trying to help them and bring them things and comfort them if they cry. It's adorable. I can't wait to see her as a big sister. Ahhhhhh December can't come fast enough!


----------



## LadybugWest

I am super excited! My aunt brought me over some things she doesn't need anymore. I am SUPER happy to have them. After seeing our little girl things just seem to be a bit more real to me. I'm excited for the holidays. I don't celebrate the holidays but I do enjoy the festive decorations and it gives me a reason to cook huge dinners. I cannot wait to see our little girl! Oh, and I sleep on my back sometimes but I can feel when it gets uncomfortable and I instinctively roll over.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

The movements I'm getting are ridiculously strong. Like keeping me up until 3 am kinda strong! Hopefully as she gets bigger and runs out of room it'll be less intense, it's great that she's so strong but I wish her timing wasn't so bad! :)


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

2ndtimeAbz said:


> The movements I'm getting are ridiculously strong. Like keeping me up until 3 am kinda strong! Hopefully as she gets bigger and runs out of room it'll be less intense, it's great that she's so strong but I wish her timing wasn't so bad! :)

Glad I'm not the only one that's being kept awake by bubs! Lol. Hope everyone us well, I went baby clothes shopping yesterday with my best friend and spent £64 oops lol :blush: and OH has now banned me frpom buying any other clothing items :rofl: xx


----------



## Willow82

I miss being able to go and buy baby clothes! We've kept everything from DS and as we're team yellow and trying to save money, can't really justify buying anything more. Boo!

I'm due early December so at the latest can only go up to 18th December. I was in hospital a week last time and really really don't want to be in hospital on Christmas Day as this will be the first Christmas where DS will be really aware.

I like the idea of having a baby in the middle of the holiday season though, Christmas is always so exciting and fun and a birthday would just make everything even more merry!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm due Christmas Day. To be honest after 3 years TTC I reeeally don't care when she comes - so long as she does


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

I bought lots of pink lol, we still have some gender neutral stuff from DS so just added some pink bits :) DS was due Christmas Eve 2011 but was 4 days late, my theory is that he wanted a Christmas dinner instead of boring old milk  xx


----------



## BethMaassen

I am so excited! Tomorrow we will be finding out the gender of the baby. I can't wait!


----------



## Indian Maa

Just back from shopping for baby. I really feel accomplished. 
Crib, mattress, crib bedding, changing pad, cover, Swing, Bassinet, double stroller, NB clothes, Blankets, towels, wash clothes, swaddlers, pillow some more maternity clothes. Very few items left to buy before he comes, I think. 
DS was born in India. I ideally have all his baby items back in India - clothes and few other things could have been easily brought to US and re-used. But we don't see visiting home back in India before birth. Had a booking done but cancelled. 

I can now look forward to all the visitors next two months. I am going to have around 6 ppl visiting us a fews days each during Aug and Sept. Would have appreciated if they could come a little earlier than this. But some ppl don't understand what a pregnancy backache is, especially when they like home cooked food. Our culture is never say 'no' to visitors. Happy that they are here, but too tired to manage a clean home and three times meals.


----------



## Kallie3000

laurac1988 said:


> i'm due christmas day. To be honest after 3 years ttc i reeeally don't care when she comes - so long as she does

ditto!


----------



## PocoHR

Kallie3000 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> i'm due christmas day. To be honest after 3 years ttc i reeeally don't care when she comes - so long as she does
> 
> ditto!Click to expand...

This is how I feel too! :)


----------



## nessaw

Me too!


----------



## BethMaassen

Found out today! We're Team pink~ 
Our Gender Reveal:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stuP_u2xV1w


----------



## McKitten15

BethMaassen said:


> Found out today! We're Team pink~
> Our Gender Reveal

Congratulations! :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Congrats bethMaassan! I thought your daughter would never get through the frosting! Lol. I also cringed to see her destroy that beautiful cake :haha:


Has team pink officially caught up? I have no idea of the tally. 

I'm starting to stress a bit about having no idea what this baby's name is. I feel like I've looked at every boy name out there, but none really click. Well actually, there are a handful I like but DH either hates them or they don't go with his last name. 

Someone tell me some great boys names!


----------



## justplay91

Current tally is 19 boys, 13 girls! Lol.


----------



## Twinmum87

Wonder if us yellow bumps will even it out at the end. :)


----------



## blinker86

I'm so excited to get done with work today and get home because my dad is at our house painting the nursery for us! I can't wait to see it!

Also, DH was able to feel baby last night, which was exciting! Little one is definitely getting more and more active. 12 more days until our gender reveal party, and it's going sooooo slowly.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Hi Not been on here in months. hope everyone is well.


----------



## joeliza24

Hi ladies,

I've been following quietly. 

Glad to see that everyone's anatomy scans have gone so well, and that team pink is catching up :)

I had complications (bleeding/passed clots resulting from placenta previa) that landed me in triage twice last week. I just met with a high risk doc and she's cleared me of the more serious condition, accreta, so the next appointment with her will be at 28 weeks. I'm so thankful that my baby is doing well in there.


----------



## Kallie3000

joeliza24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been following quietly.
> 
> Glad to see that everyone's anatomy scans have gone so well, and that team pink is catching up :)
> 
> I had complications (bleeding/passed clots resulting from placenta previa) that landed me in triage twice last week. I just met with a high risk doc and she's cleared me of the more serious condition, accreta, so the next appointment with her will be at 28 weeks. I'm so thankful that my baby is doing well in there.

That is absolutely terrifying! Glad you are both doing okay, and getting whatever help you need.


----------



## Twinmum87

Must haven even very scary, glad they are taking good care of you!

Feel like this baby is a little trickster already! I feel humongous kicks loads, only actually visibly seen movement on 3 occasions because it either stops kicking completely or starts booting me in the bladder every time I look, get OH to look or try to record it. Then 2 mins after I give up I get battered with massive kicks out front again lol!


----------



## ElmaWG

Joeliza, I'm so sorry youve had to go through this experience. Sounds so scary. But I'm glad to hear baby is doing well!


----------



## Ameli

Good to hear from you, Joeliza! How scary! So glad baby and you doing ok now.


----------



## Indian Maa

bethmaasen, Congrats! 

Jeoliza, it sounds scary but glad the baby and you are doing fine.. tc


----------



## Indian Maa

Blinker, cool you can feel the baby from outside. What a precious moments!. Enjoy!

23 weeks and never felt the baby moving from outside...rather this one is hardly active from a few days... If I press and squeeze belly a bit,he moves lightly... Worries me;cant wait to ask doctor.

Anyone gets this funny catch on lower back when you are physically active? I am so down with this.Some household chores or an hour together of standing or walking, I get a catch which I normally recover from if I can rest for 2-3 hours. 
Everyday I get this catch. I cant then walk steadily unless I rest and recover.


----------



## Twinmum87

I have a lot of problems with my back anyway so it's probably more related to that than pregnancy for me, but I find I cannot walk as far. I can manage 2-3 mins of walking before I start hobbling and waddling because I get such an intense pulling pain across my lower back and stop being able to fully move my right leg. Often I am in agony for a few seconds when I got from sitting to standing like my back has seized up then it relaxes a bit. I can no longer lay flat on my back either, not just due to extreme pain buy my lower back just physically cannot put both sides to the floor at the same time so it stops me from doing the stretches I usually do to ease the nerve pain as I keep getting trapped nerves in both legs too.


----------



## laurac1988

We had our anatomy scan yesterday. Eden wouldn't cooperate so we have to go back in two weeks. Sonographer said everything looks totally fine, but she couldn't get some of the fiddlier measurements


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Joeliza how scary! Glad you and bubba are ok.

Anyone else suffering with sciatica? I get it at least once a day and am getting more frequent ack pain too xx


----------



## Iveneverseen

How do you unsubscribe this thread? I wonder if I'll get a response to this as usually ignored lol


----------



## ElmaWG

Rileys.Mammy said:


> Joeliza how scary! Glad you and bubba are ok.
> 
> Anyone else suffering with sciatica? I get it at least once a day and am getting more frequent ack pain too xx

I had a a bad bout of sciatica last pregnancy, and occasionally get it even when not pregnant. Luckily not so far this time. I don't have any advice on it, but I sympathize cause it sure sucks. 

Iveneverseen, if you go to your list of subscribed threads, you can choose any of them To unsubscribe from. Just check the box next to it, then go to the bottom of the page and go to the "move to folder" thingy to " unsubscribe". That should work. I hope everything is ok with you and baby, :flower:


----------



## TeddysGirl

Iveneverseen said:


> How do you unsubscribe this thread? I wonder if I'll get a response to this as usually ignored lol

Along the top of the forum it says User CP and on there a list of threads you are subscribed to and under that it should say unsubscribe.


----------



## Indian Maa

Twin mom, your back pain looks so terrible. Hope you find some relief soon. Hope the doctor suggests something effective as the baby grows further. Tc

I just pray I am not developing sciatica. Never had such a problem. This time the bump is a bit larger than last time and I am off balance. If I bend a little bit like for cleaning bathtub, I get this catch as if some bones are locked together.


----------



## Indian Maa

Iveneverseen, now you know how to unsubscribe. But I don't think you have been ignored. Luna has added your due date to the first post of this thread. Possible that you have been less active or silent in here. Hope you and baby are doing good. Tc


----------



## Iveneverseen

I'm fine thanks was more chatty on this thread on first trimester but stopped posting as noone would chat to me.


----------



## Nikie

Iveneverseen said:


> I'm fine thanks was more chatty on this thread on first trimester but stopped posting as noone would chat to me.

Nooo! Don't feel ignored! I'm on babyandbump a lot but pop in and out of this thread without commenting all that often. For me it's nice to see everyone doing well and I ask questions when I have them....I don't always comment. 

How's everything going with you? X


----------



## Twinmum87

laurac1988 said:


> We had our anatomy scan yesterday. Eden wouldn't cooperate so we have to go back in two weeks. Sonographer said everything looks totally fine, but she couldn't get some of the fiddlier measurements

Glad everything is looking good, hope they get the last of the measurements from your little diva next time. :)



Rileys.Mammy said:


> Joeliza how scary! Glad you and bubba are ok.
> 
> Anyone else suffering with sciatica? I get it at least once a day and am getting more frequent ack pain too xx

Yep, I had a bout that had me unable to walk for a little while then only able to walk very short distances with crutches and only very infrequently for about 2 weeks. It isn't happening every single day for me thou. Usually I get the pain for a few hours then when it eases off I ache for the rest of the day. I do get other nerve pain on a daily basis thou, the nerves that run down into the 2 toes on the outer side of each foot.

I did used to lay on my back, knees up and together and slowly swing over to each side to stretch and it really hurt doing it but it seemed to help release the nerve. My other back problems are stopping me from doing that now thou.


----------



## Ameli

Nikie said:


> Iveneverseen said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine thanks was more chatty on this thread on first trimester but stopped posting as noone would chat to me.
> 
> Nooo! Don't feel ignored! I'm on babyandbump a lot but pop in and out of this thread without commenting all that often. For me it's nice to see everyone doing well and I ask questions when I have them....I don't always comment.
> 
> How's everything going with you? XClick to expand...

Agreed. Please don't feel ignored. This thread moves so quickly that it's very easy for posts to be missed.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Nikie said:


> Iveneverseen said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine thanks was more chatty on this thread on first trimester but stopped posting as noone would chat to me.
> 
> Nooo! Don't feel ignored! I'm on babyandbump a lot but pop in and out of this thread without commenting all that often. For me it's nice to see everyone doing well and I ask questions when I have them....I don't always comment.
> 
> How's everything going with you? XClick to expand...

Yeah fine thanks, just wish i'd stop worrying. you?


----------



## Twinmum87

Indian Maa said:


> Twin mom, your back pain looks so terrible. Hope you find some relief soon. Hope the doctor suggests something effective as the baby grows further. Tc
> 
> I just pray I am not developing sciatica. Never had such a problem. This time the bump is a bit larger than last time and I am off balance. If I bend a little bit like for cleaning bathtub, I get this catch as if some bones are locked together.

Does it feel like you back has suddenly gone stiff and weak, you have to pause mid way up then try again to stand straight kind of thing? I get this a lot but not sure if it is similar to what you are experiencing. I have no clue what it is down to, I just assumed it was down to my hyper mobility and muscle problems! I find I have to try to crouch or when my bad knee won't allow that to kneel and reach over. If I do absolutely have to bend like you describe like when cleaning the bath I sometimes try to slide myself back into a crouched position then get up from there so my back is more straight. Sorry if that makes no sense it is hard to describe lol!

Thanks, I am just about to change GP surgery and get referred to a new chronic pain clinic as the last were useless so fingers crossed! Will take a good 4 months to be seen at clinic but hopefully a new GP will do more than my old ones did!


----------



## Nikie

Iveneverseen said:


> Nikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iveneverseen said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine thanks was more chatty on this thread on first trimester but stopped posting as noone would chat to me.
> 
> Nooo! Don't feel ignored! I'm on babyandbump a lot but pop in and out of this thread without commenting all that often. For me it's nice to see everyone doing well and I ask questions when I have them....I don't always comment.
> 
> How's everything going with you? XClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah fine thanks, just wish i'd stop worrying. you?Click to expand...

I worry all the time. First I was worried about cramps. Then it was that there would be no heartbeat at the scan, then it was that there would be issues at the 20 weeks scan....now it's the fact that despite I'm feeling movement it isn't very consistent or strong and I can go for a day or so without feeling anything.

I'm a real worrier. Just really want everything to be ok.

What are you worried about? X


----------



## Iveneverseen

Just read on other forums about people that are the same amount or less weeks than me feeling hard kicks, husbands feeling movement and seeing movement and i still sometimes have to question if i felt anything. this is my 4th and with 2 and 3 felt a lot more than i am now. just gets me down. x


----------



## Ameli

Iveneverseen said:


> Just read on other forums about people that are the same amount or less weeks than me feeling hard kicks, husbands feeling movement and seeing movement and i still sometimes have to question if i felt anything. this is my 4th and with 2 and 3 felt a lot more than i am now. just gets me down. x

This is my 2nd and I'm feeling less movement than I was at this point last time. I have an anterior placenta this time though which I'm told makes a difference. Maybe you guys do too?


----------



## Twinmum87

Iveneverseen said:


> Just read on other forums about people that are the same amount or less weeks than me feeling hard kicks, husbands feeling movement and seeing movement and i still sometimes have to question if i felt anything. this is my 4th and with 2 and 3 felt a lot more than i am now. just gets me down. x

It can vary so much, some ladies do not start feeling movement until 22-24 weeks and that is very normal and why they only recommend we start monitoring movements from 26-28 weeks as it can still be infrequent before then. So many things can affect when and how much you feel a baby, which way baby is facing, how much fluid there is, where the placenta is, wether you have a tilted uterus, wether baby is nestled in further towards your back or right towards the front. It is much easier said than done not to worry, I still worry when I get quiet days even after getting loads of movement.


----------



## Nikie

I have a posterior placenta. It's my first though so I'm not really sure what I am supposed to feel....I think it's ok for 22 weeks. Like I say....I'm just impatient to feel something significant and other half wants to feel her too!


----------



## Nikie

Thank you for your reassurances xx


----------



## Iveneverseen

Nope at 20 week scan placenta was at the side. so frustrating as always felt a lot with previous pregnancies by now.


----------



## Nikie

I'm bloody pissed off with work as well. Running all the files whilst my boss is on holiday and it's so freaking stressful!


----------



## joeliza24

Twinmum87 what you described sounds incredibly painful - glad it&#8217;s eased up a bit. Have you considered seeing a chiro?


----------



## joeliza24

Nikie said:


> I'm bloody pissed off with work as well. Running all the files whilst my boss is on holiday and it's so freaking stressful!

Sorry you're stressed :hugs:. How many weeks until mat leave? My countdown is 10 weeks.


----------



## Nikie

joeliza24 said:


> Nikie said:
> 
> 
> I'm bloody pissed off with work as well. Running all the files whilst my boss is on holiday and it's so freaking stressful!
> 
> Sorry you're stressed :hugs:. How many weeks until mat leave? My countdown is 10 weeks.Click to expand...


Ooh countdown! Good plan! It's 12 weeks.....I do love my job really but I didn't get out to lunch till 2pm and then only had 20 mins....work are being very good to me....it's the clients that aren't ;) and I'm jealous because my hols aren't until the end of sept when I'm 29 weeks and need a letter to fly which I doubt I'll get due to history of DVT in the family! Just feeling sorry for myself!


----------



## joeliza24

Nikie said:


> joeliza24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikie said:
> 
> 
> I'm bloody pissed off with work as well. Running all the files whilst my boss is on holiday and it's so freaking stressful!
> 
> Sorry you're stressed :hugs:. How many weeks until mat leave? My countdown is 10 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh countdown! Good plan! It's 12 weeks.....I do love my job really but I didn't get out to lunch till 2pm and then only had 20 mins....work are being very good to me....it's the clients that aren't ;) and I'm jealous because my hols aren't until the end of sept when I'm 29 weeks and need a letter to fly which I doubt I'll get due to history of DVT in the family! Just feeling sorry for myself!Click to expand...

Sounds like you have two countdowns to look forward to: mat leave and holidays! Why do you need a letter to fly?

Just came across this video and thought I'd share with all of you ladies - it's unbelievable! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXEZ6g2WLoM


----------



## Twinmum87

I have never done so far, I have seen NHS and private physios, once baby is born I am looking into a chiro that has been recommended to me by another mum to be in my area who has some of the same issues I have. Will just have to see what money is like lol! Hopefully between that and some *fingers crossed* better Dr's at the new chronic pain clinic I will be getting referred to, I might finally get somewhere.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I must be the only person that hasn't had their anatomy scan yet. Tomorrow's the big day, hoping to find out the sex too! x


----------



## Twinmum87

Good luck for your scan, hoe you have a healthy little flasher!


----------



## Iveneverseen

hi just saw the first post.
But my due date is different lol.

My due date is 18th December (but having section at 39 weeks) and having a Girl x


----------



## mazndave

Had my scan today, stayed team yellow! All was good, although I have a low lying anterior placenta so need another scan at 32 weeks to see if it's moved or not.


----------



## LillyTame

I might be the last one having my scan...it's next Thursday.


----------



## camocutie2006

Its a girl!!!

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll32/texasellie13/Mobile%20Uploads/20150805_134232_zpsyov6duvl.jpg


----------



## Indian Maa

Twinmum87 said:


> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> Twin mom, your back pain looks so terrible. Hope you find some relief soon. Hope the doctor suggests something effective as the baby grows further. Tc
> 
> I just pray I am not developing sciatica. Never had such a problem. This time the bump is a bit larger than last time and I am off balance. If I bend a little bit like for cleaning bathtub, I get this catch as if some bones are locked together.
> 
> Does it feel like you back has suddenly gone stiff and weak, you have to pause mid way up then try again to stand straight kind of thing? I get this a lot but not sure if it is similar to what you are experiencing. I have no clue what it is down to, I just assumed it was down to my hyper mobility and muscle problems! I find I have to try to crouch or when my bad knee won't allow that to kneel and reach over. If I do absolutely have to bend like you describe like when cleaning the bath I sometimes try to slide myself back into a crouched position then get up from there so my back is more straight. Sorry if that makes no sense it is hard to describe lol!
> 
> Thanks, I am just about to change GP surgery and get referred to a new chronic pain clinic as the last were useless so fingers crossed! Will take a good 4 months to be seen at clinic but hopefully a new GP will do more than my old ones did!Click to expand...

Yes, its exactly like that. But I don't get it that soon enough like you getting it in 3 minutes of being physically active. I can go on for an hour I think. If its less stressful like walking/shopping, I can last longer, like a few hours. Best thing is rest makes me better. I had some major knee problems but never a back pain. Guessing that's its do with pregnancy. So not planning to take any treatments unless its gets further bad. Hope your new clinic and doctor works better for you. Tc


----------



## Indian Maa

Iveneverseen said:


> hi just saw the first post.
> But my due date is different lol.
> 
> My due date is 18th December (but having section at 39 weeks) and having a Girl x

Possible that you have mentioned it as 20th somewhere in the beginning. Either way, it does't make a difference as these are more or less indicative. My due date is 1st Dec. But doctor says I am may be 2 days ahead. On top of it, I am up for a repeat c-session at 39 weeks- so that makes it around Nov 23rd. Many of us will have a different date than what we originally thought.


----------



## Indian Maa

camocutie2006 said:


> Its a girl!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Iveneverseen

Ameli said:


> Iveneverseen said:
> 
> 
> Just read on other forums about people that are the same amount or less weeks than me feeling hard kicks, husbands feeling movement and seeing movement and i still sometimes have to question if i felt anything. this is my 4th and with 2 and 3 felt a lot more than i am now. just gets me down. x
> 
> This is my 2nd and I'm feeling less movement than I was at this point last time. I have an anterior placenta this time though which I'm told makes a difference. Maybe you guys do too?Click to expand...




Indian Maa said:


> Iveneverseen said:
> 
> 
> hi just saw the first post.
> But my due date is different lol.
> 
> My due date is 18th December (but having section at 39 weeks) and having a Girl x
> 
> Possible that you have mentioned it as 20th somewhere in the beginning. Either way, it does't make a difference as these are more or less indicative. My due date is 1st Dec. But doctor says I am may be 2 days ahead. On top of it, I am up for a repeat c-session at 39 weeks- so that makes it around Nov 23rd. Many of us will have a different date than what we originally thought.Click to expand...

YEah i was put 2 days ahead at my 13 weeks scan so due 18th not 20th.


----------



## K8te

camocutie2006 said:


> Its a girl!!!
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll32/texasellie13/Mobile%20Uploads/20150805_134232_zpsyov6duvl.jpg


Congratulations!

X


----------



## mazndave

My yellow squidge!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BethMaassen

Rileys.Mammy said:


> Joeliza how scary! Glad you and bubba are ok.
> 
> Anyone else suffering with sciatica? I get it at least once a day and am getting more frequent ack pain too xx

I am suffering with sciatica. All day everyday sciatic pain. and it gets worse when I go shopping or am heavily active, so much so I can not move for 3 days after. My first "attack" was 6 days after I conceived this one. 

I wound up in the ER, because DH was worried. I told the ER doc I thought Iw as pregnant, and he tested me and said "nope" and gave me drugs not safe for breastfeeding or pregnancy. Turned out 10 days after that I found out I as in fact pregnant. (and now they are billing me for treatment I specifically said I did not want, and oh boy does it aggravate me) 

Not sure why told you all that, but oh well.


----------



## McKitten15

joeliza24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been following quietly.
> 
> Glad to see that everyone's anatomy scans have gone so well, and that team pink is catching up :)
> 
> I had complications (bleeding/passed clots resulting from placenta previa) that landed me in triage twice last week. I just met with a high risk doc and she's cleared me of the more serious condition, accreta, so the next appointment with her will be at 28 weeks. I'm so thankful that my baby is doing well in there.

How scary that must have been for you! Pleased to hear baby is doing ok:hugs:


----------



## McKitten15

Congrats on all the scans and gender reveals!


Ladies, can you please help? How do I save a ticker in my signature and also how do I upload a pic? Sorry for the lame question but I'm struggling to work it out. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Twinmum87

Glad your scans went well ladies!

McKitten to upload a picture I hit go advanced then there is a little paper clip symbol at the top of the message box and from there you can upload a picture, once it is uploaded go back to the paperclip and your file will be listed there, select the file and the code will appear on your post and sho up as a picture once you hit reply. I will have to have a nosey to remember the ticker thing, it's been a while since I put mine on lol!


----------



## Twinmum87

OK, go to lilypie or where you want your ticker from, once created copy the link that is for forums and then on here, towards the top left hand section of the forum page, select USER CP, down the left hand side find edit signature on the list. Paste the link into there. You can hit preview to see if it has worked before you save.


----------



## luna_19

Sorry you were feeling ignored iveneverseen I updated your date and sex on the first post :) I'm one of those.people that is often guilty of just reading and not posting but I am always checking in :thumbup:


----------



## Nikie

Sorry this thread has moved on quickly and I'm only just checking it again! We checked virgin airlines and it says that although you can fly up to 36 weeks you need a letter after 28 weeks from a doctor x


----------



## kneeswrites

ughhh there was a wanna-be-mass-shooter at the movie theater 5 min from my house. we go there all the time. He apparently brought an axe and a gun and a backpack or something and tried to shoot people but that movie theater is rarely busy so I guess that's why he didn't kill anyone. Cops shot him. But I am terrified. I just like never want to go anywhere ever again, much less bring my daughter anywhere. I am so tired of living in this scary gun-crazed country.


----------



## Kallie3000

:( I am so, so sorry - that is terrifying.

Come to Canada. Leave behind the guns. 

*hug*


----------



## wrightywales

Awww loving all the scan pictures. Good luck to anyone who is still waiting

Had my 20 week scan today. All looks well. We found we are having a little boy. :cloud9::blue:
 



Attached Files:







11852683_10154123667649115_1690183002_o.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Twinmum87

Wow knees, very scary. Glad no one got hurt by that phyco.


----------



## justplay91

Oh my god knees, that's terrifying... What has happened to this country that that's something we legitimately have to worry about now?! We really should move to Canada.

Congrats to all of those having anatomy scans and finding out the sex. Some really cute scan pictures! And I think team pink is finally catching up!


----------



## laurac1988

Very scary Knees. 
Wrighty congrats on team blue!

We just transferred hospitals. I feel so much better now


----------



## K8te

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and I can't wait I'm so excited :happydance: hopefully baby will cooperate.

That is so scary Knees! I think I would feel the same as you, it's such an unnerving situation.

X


----------



## stacey&bump

The weeks are going by so fast I remember when we were all comparing how many pregnancy tests we were taking and asking if the test lines were darkening as they should haha now we're all announcing boys or girls ! Soon we'll be on telling our labour stories !


----------



## Willow82

Knees, that sounds terrifying. I really don't understand the US's obsession with guns.

Congrats to those that have had scans and gender reveals!

I have my follow up scan tomorrow morning which I'm excited about. It's at 8am though which means we have to get up ridiculously early to make sure we can get DS to nursery and then run to the hospital and given that I've been getting pain in my bump and back when walking, it might be a bit of a challenge!


----------



## Kallie3000

Less than four months until December!!!!!!

I am going on Maternity leave December 1st. I am counting down the days!


----------



## joeliza24

stacey&#8782 said:


> The weeks are going by so fast I remember when we were all comparing how many pregnancy tests we were taking and asking if the test lines were darkening as they should haha now we're all announcing boys or girls ! Soon we'll be on telling our labour stories !

I just hope the next 4 months go by fast as well! Looking forward to seeing pics of our LOs and hearing everyone's stories :)


----------



## kneeswrites

I know, it's crazy! I can poke my belly and he'll poke back...it's feeling so real. I was holding one of my daughter's baby dolls and I realized that he's about that size. Like he's a real baby now. Not that he wasn't before or whatever but like... I mean we're less than a month away from viability o_o


----------



## LadybugWest

kneeswrites said:


> I know, it's crazy! I can poke my belly and he'll poke back...it's feeling so real. I was holding one of my daughter's baby dolls and I realized that he's about that size. Like he's a real baby now. Not that he wasn't before or whatever but like... I mean we're less than a month away from viability o_o

Oh my! Me too! If I poke my belly she pokes back. She's an active one too! :cloud9:
It's so exciting watching the weeks fly by. It will be Christmas before you know it. I have a bunch of stuffed animals on my headboard. I used the smallest one to show my husband how to put on diaper. He is sooo cute! He's going to be a wonderful father. I'm too excited. Anybody else setting up registries? I was doing that yesterday. Whew! So much to buy!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Wow that is scary knees! :/ We just get crazy people who want to sit next to you on the bus and show you pictures of their cats ;) 
Think I'm on too high a thyroxine dose now, keep getting insomnia, being jittery and moody and I've lost weight. Going to book another blood test as I don't feel right :(


----------



## Iveneverseen

I wish my baby pocked back when i poked her. lol


----------



## mazndave

It's actually quite scary how quickly the time is going! I kind of want it to slow down a little, I still haven't fully gotten my head around the fact I'll have 3 kids!

Those of you that are on #2 or more, have you noticed any similarity in your scan pictures? #1 and #2 looked different, but #3 looks like it could be from the same scan as baby #2! The profile is so alike.
 



Attached Files:







attachment2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mazndave

Willow82 said:


> I have my follow up scan tomorrow morning which I'm excited about. It's at 8am though which means we have to get up ridiculously early to make sure we can get DS to nursery and then run to the hospital and given that I've been getting pain in my bump and back when walking, it might be a bit of a challenge!

Hope your scan went well x


----------



## Twinmum87

Am I the only one that still thinks it is dragging? lol! 
I know what you mean knees, some one around about my gestation posted and update about baby being comparable in length to a fashion barbie doll! Crazy thinking that is kicking around inside me and is still going to get bigger yet!

1 week from viability for me! :D


----------



## Indian Maa

Twinmom, I am with you... I think this isn't moving ahead.. 
All I want to do now is to hold my newborn and relax, forgetting the hospitals and back pain forever.


----------



## luna_19

Aw I wish I had good compariron scan pics! I have a really good one from 12 weeks with Devyn and 19 weeks with this baby...


----------



## justplay91

23 weeks! I think this pregnancy had gone crazy fast compared to my last one. I can't believe when I found out I was pregnant my son could barely roll over (he was late, lol) and now he's walking! I can't imagine what he'll be doing when his little sister is born!


----------



## ElmaWG

Mazndave, I'm with you. I want the next few months to go really slow. I am not at all ready to have a toddler and a newborn. So much to buy and do. I really need to get organized, but can't find the time to do so.

And I really want to cherish this time with DS1. He is so precious to me, and I feel a little sad sometimes about not being able to spend as much time with him one-on-one after the baby is born. Anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## Kallie3000

I swing between feeling impatient for December, and thinking, "WOW this has gone so fast already!"

Then again, summer always flies by. I'm just loving that I am actually seeing big body changes now. 22 weeks this Sunday!


----------



## Twinmum87

I am having the opposite issue, I feel guilty I will be able to give this baby things I never could with my twins because they have always had to share me 24/7 since birth and this one will have me all to it's self all day whilst they are at school and all Fri night and most of Saturday when they go see their dad.


----------



## Kallie3000

Twinmum87 said:


> I am having the opposite issue, I feel guilty I will be able to give this baby things I never could with my twins because they have always had to share me 24/7 since birth and this one will have me all to it's self all day whilst they are at school and all Fri night and most of Saturday when they go see their dad.

But remember - they had each other too! Try not to feel guilty, I'm sure you gave your twins everything you had!


----------



## justplay91

ElmaWG, I can definitely relate. Especially since my son will only be 15.5 months when this baby is born, I feel sad that these are my last months to spend with him alone. I feel sorry for him, even though I had a little brother growing up and we had tons of fun together. It's silly, but a normal emotion for us pregnant ladies to have.


----------



## justplay91

Don't worry Twinmum, there are always pluses to both scenarios. First kid (or kids in your case) get a refreshed parent with more time and energy. They also get the most attention surrounding the pregnancy, birth, and milestones. But on the flip side, you're more inexperienced and nervous and maybe not the most confident parent. Subsequent kids never get you truly to themselves, and often don't get as much attention and have fewer photos, etc of themselves as babies. But they have calmer, more experiences parents and often reach milestones faster copying their older siblings. Either way, lucky kids!


----------



## joeliza24

justplay91 said:


> Don't worry Twinmum, there are always pluses to both scenarios. First kid (or kids in your case) get a refreshed parent with more time and energy. They also get the most attention surrounding the pregnancy, birth, and milestones. But on the flip side, you're more inexperienced and nervous and maybe not the most confident parent. Subsequent kids never get you truly to themselves, and often don't get as much attention and have fewer photos, etc of themselves as babies. But they have calmer, more experiences parents and often reach milestones faster copying their older siblings. Either way, lucky kids!

very well said!


----------



## kneeswrites

I definitely feel so bittersweet about having another baby. I love my daughter so much, she is my buddy and I can't imagine sharing her with another baby. I feel really guilty because I wanted her to have me to herself for a lot longer than this. We hadn't planned on another baby until Caoimhe was 4 or 5. And she's only going to be 2.5 when Ru is born. I'm so sad. But, I'm excited too because I know it will be a lot less sad than I'm thinking. And she will hopefully have a really good close relationship with him because they'll be so close in age. I know it will all work out, it's just hard to comprehend.


----------



## Willow82

mazndave said:


> Willow82 said:
> 
> 
> I have my follow up scan tomorrow morning which I'm excited about. It's at 8am though which means we have to get up ridiculously early to make sure we can get DS to nursery and then run to the hospital and given that I've been getting pain in my bump and back when walking, it might be a bit of a challenge!
> 
> Hope your scan went well xClick to expand...

It did thanks. The guy was able to see the spine properly this time and we got to have a good luck at baby again which was lovely. Here's a pic!

As excited as I am to meet the baby, I'm not impatient about the pregnancy going fast. I really missed being pregnant with DS and although it's harder this time, I love having a bump and feeling kicks.

I'm also not feeling too guilty about having to split my time between two children. The way I see it, my son is going to gain so much by having a sibling to love and play with, that it outweighs the disadvantage of having to share mummy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mazndave

I was worried about going from 1 to 2, felt guilty that my son would have to share me and that it would upset him. I absolutely love having 2!!! It is so much better then I could ever have imagined, and Seth wasn't bothered in the slightest (23 month age gap). He loves having a sister to play with, apart from when she wants to play with a toy he doesn't want to share!

Glad it went well Willow82. Are you team yellow too? I'm going to guess girl from the skull shape!


----------



## Willow82

mazndave said:


> I was worried about going from 1 to 2, felt guilty that my son would have to share me and that it would upset him. I absolutely love having 2!!! It is so much better then I could ever have imagined, and Seth wasn't bothered in the slightest (23 month age gap). He loves having a sister to play with, apart from when she wants to play with a toy he doesn't want to share!
> 
> Glad it went well Willow82. Are you team yellow too? I'm going to guess girl from the skull shape!

We are indeed, although what with all the gender reveals, i was quite tempted to find out. I'm having strong boy feelings but I don't know how much of that is me trying to minimise gender disappointment as I would dearly love a girl.


----------



## Indian Maa

Probably I have the silliest thoughts on having a second child... We desperately wanted a second child because of my age factor. Thankfully DS will be just 4 months away from his 4th birthday then. I am sure he will love his little baby bro. I always doubt if I love my little one as much as I love my DS. He's a great child with so many positive qualities - qualities even I don't have as a grown up. I all the time wish if my little one takes on him. I might breastfeed and sleep with my new born but I will always will love - may be a bit more- and find time for my DS.


----------



## K8te

Joining team :blue:

Our scan went perfectly.

Looking at my notes it seems I have an anterior placenta. 

X


----------



## Nikie

Congrats k8te! Glad it all went well xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Glad your scan went well Kate! :)

My appetite is still thru the roof and it is driving me mad now. I had been fine before 18 weeks, eating less than pre preg actually but then suddenly I was starving. I read there is a growth spurt around 18-22 weeks so was hoping it would calm down again after that but I still feel starving like an hour after eating. I have been eating loads of fruit and trying to make my meals with foods that are supposed to keep you fuller for longer but there is only so much fruit you can eat in one day and then I end up having some biscuits and chocolate.


----------



## laurac1988

Happy team blue Kate


----------



## K8te

Thanks ladies!

I know what you mean about the mega appetite twin! Some days I'm not fussed about food and then others all I want to do is eat. There's never a happy medium.

Although today did not get off to a good start, I thought I'd done well to get to 20+ without being sick but it came with a vengeance today. Hoping it was just a one off.

X


----------



## Indian Maa

congrats k8te on your good scan and baby boy!


----------



## ElmaWG

I ate two pieces of cake this afternoon :cry: it was some of the best cake I've ever had :winkwink: 

Anyone drinking raspberry leaf tea yet?


----------



## Kallie3000

ElmaWG said:


> I ate two pieces of cake this afternoon :cry: it was some of the best cake I've ever had :winkwink:
> 
> Anyone drinking raspberry leaf tea yet?

I got mine out... but I'm still having some nausea and food aversions, including hot liquids :( so haven't gone with too much tea yet!


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh no! That blows that you're still having nausea. Is it improving somewhat?

Perhaps you could chill the raspberry tea and you would enjoy enjoy it more that way? I've done that and found it rather nice. I'm not really into hot liquid now either due to the heat. Except my coffee of course!!


----------



## luna_19

I thought rlt was for third tri only?


----------



## jumpingo

luna_19 said:


> I thought rlt was for third tri only?

yeah, i heard it helps with/bring on labor, etc. and you should wait until closer to your due date...?:shrug:


----------



## Kallie3000

jumpingo said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I thought rlt was for third tri only?
> 
> yeah, i heard it helps with/bring on labor, etc. and you should wait until closer to your due date...?:shrug:Click to expand...

I read that it is good any time after first trimester, as it helps get your uterus stronger for labour. I don't think it is supposed to bring on labour at all, at least not until you are already ready for it.

Avoid it if you are at risk for preterm labour, of course!


----------



## kneeswrites

This is what I read:

"Medical studies have shown that red raspberry leaf can be consumed safely during pregnancy and can decrease the length of labor and the number of interventions used, such as artificial rupture of membranes (AROM), assisted delivery, and cesarean delivery.

Red raspberry leaf also seems to help prevent pregnancies from pre- or post-term gestation (delivering too early or too late)."


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'm not too worried about going from 2 to 3. I'm from a 3 children family and it was good chaotic fun. Good job I'm laid back, my OH maybe not so much haha but then he was brought up pretty much as an only child as his older step sister moved out.
I think the bigger the family the more support and love you give each other. As Im trying to teach the kids, love isn't a fixed amount you have to dish out :)


----------



## laurac1988

I've been drinking RLT since before becoming pregnant. You can drink it in moderation through the whole of pregnancy. I limit it to one cup a day. It doesn't bring on labour, but it can assist with contractions, so it can make braxton hicks feel like the real thing. I may up it to two or three a day closer to due date, but right now one cup only. 
Also, it's lovely cold - especially mixed with peppermint!


----------



## ElmaWG

I waited until 3rd tri last time to start drinking RLT. Decided I'd start earlier this time. I don't believe there is any scientifice evidence that it can bring on pre-term labor (even though you might read that on the internet). And if it does have beneficial effects on the uterus, then I'm all for starting it earlier. 

Personally, I'm not 100% convinced it does all that much good. But it's tasty, and I don't believe there's any harm to, so why not :shrug: I did have a fairly quick labor last time after drinking 1-2 cups during the last 10 weeks. BUT, I have friends who also drank it and had really long difficult labors. 

As I understand it (someone correct me if I wrong) there really hasn't been a rigorouse scientific study showing a clear effect of RLT on labor.


----------



## laurac1988

No, there hasn't been a study with a sample size worth talking about. It can be beneficial, but it certainly doesn't "cause" labour to start. It's just very good overall for uterine health, hydration and contains lots of helpful antibodies. And it's yummy...


----------



## LadybugWest

I love tea in general. But I will have to get some raspberry leaf tea. I haven't had it in a while.


----------



## Twinmum87

I have never tried it. But out of every type of tea I have tried the only one I have been able to stomach at all is peppermint and I don't exactly like it, I just don't hate it lol!


----------



## blinker86

I don't know what is going on with me today, but I am just so emotional. I haven't been sleeping as well, so that may be part of it, but I haven't been able to shake this feeling all day. I've tried to focus on the fact that our gender reveal party is in four days, but then I just get more overwhelmed thinking about everything that still needs to be done before then and wondering if we'll even have time. I'm normally pretty happy and upbeat, so this stinks! :cry: Anyone else have off days lately?


----------



## luna_19

I had a day last week where absolutely everything made me cry. Babies don't actually need a while.lot of things when they first arrive, diapers, clothes, carseat, a safe place to sleep. Everything else is just extra :)


----------



## Indian Maa

Blinker, you seem to be planning a great party. It will be fun in the end of it. Everyone knows you are not capable now to make everything so very perfect as before. Try to relax a bit. I know it is easy said than done. Still.. Btw, didn't you have this friend who's arranging everything for you? I am sure things will go fine and it will be fun.. Good luck
Btw, I too have emotionally down days occasionally... I even feel so crazy that I tell DH that I want to run away from him &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Kallie3000

Yeah. Like the last two weeks have been down weeks for me. Emotional and anxiety struck, tired, the whole thing. Whee.


----------



## Twinmum87

Hey blinker, it probably is just the sleep deprivation affecting your mood, I get like that too. I am such a bad sleeper anyway but since being pregnant it's worse and when I wake up and end up needing to pee and takes ages to fall back to sleep so I get cranky when the kids are fighting even more than usual and been feeling a little down the past few days. Hopefully you manage to have some nice relaxing time to refresh soon and that makes you feel better. :)

Like Luna said, babies really do not need much to start with so there is loads of time left yet. :) I have pretty much bought a bare minimum (bar a couple older size outfits just because they were cute lol) and will be buying the rest after baby comes ... well after christmas when we see what/if gifts family buy and see what we still need. I figure with what we have I can cope thru the first 3-4 weeks, I will need more grows and vests but I am waiting for the birth so I can buy something non unisex lol! December cannot come round quick enough!

Hope you have a fabulous gender reveal party! I am sure it is going to be a great day! :D


----------



## Twinmum87

I have been getting nervous on and off this mast week or so. I keep telling myself this pregnancy is very different and is going well so I do not need to worry but I am actually scared of having to wait another month for my next scan. I am paranoid baby has lost most of it's fluid like Elliott did last time. Today marks the gestation where everything started to get very scary and complicated last time. Alicia stopped moving, I went for an emergency scan and she was OK just quiet, then they saw Elliott's fluid had suddenly dropped from being well within normal range to being 1.9cm within 2 weeks and I had no leaking so they didn't know why, then during the scan I started getting contractions so was rushed back up to antenatal ward to be checked over and given the first steroid jab. Luckily they were irregular and I was not dilating so they decided to closely monitor and they stopped on their own after 10 hours. After that I had strong braxton hicks every 5-20 mins constantly until 32 weeks when I had a false labour. I am desperate to get my hospital bag packed now but I do not have everything for it yet as I need some extra shampoos and soaps etc to pack into it, I am anxious of needing to stay in hospital lots again as OH doesn't have the sort of job where he can work around school runs ... I know my thoughts are irrational as there have been no signs what so ever there is anything wrong with this pregnancy but I cannot shake the feeling.


----------



## blinker86

Thanks, everyone. At least I don't feel crazy and alone! :thumbup: I'm feeling better today, and DH brought home flowers and bagels for me last night. He definitely knows that food is the way to my heart. I actually got some decent time to talk to him for the first time this week, so that helped.

Indian Maa, my friend is helping with a little bit of the upcoming party, but since we're actually hosting it, I'm trying not to make anyone do too much. It really will be very casual though, so I know I need to not put so much effort in myself. 

We have a vacation (babymoon) planned for the last week of September, and I am definitely looking forward to that. It will be much needed!


----------



## Leann83

Happy v day to those ladies who've reached it so far! :flower:

As for ourselves, I ended up getting admitted to hospital for two nights following another bleed. I had one at 20+6, gush of bright red blood, out of nowhere with no warning or spotting. Of course panic ensued and after trip to hospital, examination and scan, doctors were satisfied that no active bleeding present anymore and that it wasn't bothering the baby but they never knew where it came from. Ended up in A&D a week later as spotting still present and is gone to GP for reassurance who sent me to hospital. Another exam and was told no active bleeding and they were happy with baby, normal to have spotting possibly for the rest of the pregnancy but I'd to return with any big bleeds. Going to sleep at about 1.30am Tuesday morning and felt little gush, praying it wasn't what I thought it was again, went to the bathroom and was greeted with bright red blood again so off to hospital we went. As I was 23+6 it was different approach as only 1 day from viability I was sent to labour ward.

Admitted and started the steroid injections for baby's lungs in case he decided to make an early appearance. Ugh, long story short they found sub choronic hematoma measuring 2.6x2.1x2.3 sitting right above cervix. They knew I had low lying placenta from 12 week scan and at the minute it's sitting at 1.5 cm from os so it needs to move another 1cm. In good news baby is measuring great, currently at 1lb, 7oz. I'm currently on bed rest at home. Had a little wobble last night when it was mentioned that there was a chance they could keep me in until scan at 34 weeks but thankfully I was discharged this morning! Scan to check growth and hematoma in 4 weeks, so hoping to stay out of hospital until then!! Sorry for the long post, prob gonna be around here a lot more for the next week with the bed rest! Happy v day to me! :haha:


----------



## luna_19

How scary! :hugs: glad you and baby are doing well now


----------



## Willow82

Leann83 said:


> Happy v day to those ladies who've reached it so far! :flower:
> 
> As for ourselves, I ended up getting admitted to hospital for two nights following another bleed. I had one at 20+6, gush of bright red blood, out of nowhere with no warning or spotting. Of course panic ensued and after trip to hospital, examination and scan, doctors were satisfied that no active bleeding present anymore and that it wasn't bothering the baby but they never knew where it came from. Ended up in A&D a week later as spotting still present and is gone to GP for reassurance who sent me to hospital. Another exam and was told no active bleeding and they were happy with baby, normal to have spotting possibly for the rest of the pregnancy but I'd to return with any big bleeds. Going to sleep at about 1.30am Tuesday morning and felt little gush, praying it wasn't what I thought it was again, went to the bathroom and was greeted with bright red blood again so off to hospital we went. As I was 23+6 it was different approach as only 1 day from viability I was sent to labour ward.
> 
> Admitted and started the steroid injections for baby's lungs in case he decided to make an early appearance. Ugh, long story short they found sub choronic hematoma measuring 2.6x2.1x2.3 sitting right above cervix. They knew I had low lying placenta from 12 week scan and at the minute it's sitting at 1.5 cm from os so it needs to move another 1cm. In good news baby is measuring great, currently at 1lb, 7oz. I'm currently on bed rest at home. Had a little wobble last night when it was mentioned that there was a chance they could keep me in until scan at 34 weeks but thankfully I was discharged this morning! Scan to check growth and hematoma in 4 weeks, so hoping to stay out of hospital until then!! Sorry for the long post, prob gonna be around here a lot more for the next week with the bed rest! Happy v day to me! :haha:

That sounds really scary. Hope everything's ok.


----------



## PocoHR

Ugh, Leanne, so sorry you have had those troubles :( I'm really happy that you and baby are ok though! I had a subchorionic hematoma early on, and mine was just above the cervix. If it helps at all, they told me that is the best place to have one, because there is less of a risk of it really hurting the baby (not sure why exactly). Hope it dissolves and that you get lots of rest and everything goes well!


----------



## Leann83

Thanks so much ladies... Apparently he has huge feet too, lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PocoHR

Leann83 said:


> Thanks so much ladies... Apparently he has huge feet too, lol

Cute :flower:


----------



## Twinmum87

How scary Leann, so glad baby is completely un-phased by all this and doing well. Fingers crossed bed rest at home is enough and you do not require hospital stays!


----------



## Kallie3000

Leann - HOLY CRAP what a nightmare! I am so sorry you had that scary stuff happen. Big hugs to you, and best of health to you and baby!

TwinMum - I've been having a lot of fear and anxiety too. Even though we don't necessarily have a rational reason for it, doesn't mean it isn't there and isn't really rough. Big hugs to you too.


----------



## joeliza24

Happy V-day Leann! 

I too have had a similar scare. All thanks to placenta previa. My bleeding has more or less stopped (still mild spotting here and there) over the last two weeks but no more gushes/passing large clots. It was utterly terrifying. Esp at the gestation that it happened to me, just shy of 21W. I'm anxiously looking forward to my V-day (6 more days!) that way, should something happen, I know the docs will do all they can for my baby.

Glad you're taking it easy. I swear it's what made a difference for me. That and sleeping/sitting propped up on pillows. I noticed that when I slept on my sides, I bled but not when I slept on my back. I'm now back to sleeping on my side but I think it made a real difference for me.


----------



## Leann83

Thanks all :flower: scary joeliza isn't it? yep apparently it's a whole different treatment plan now that we're 24 weeks and there's chance of survival with care. But hopefully we won't have to think about that just yet!


----------



## Leann83

Oh and I have noticed everything's settled down much more quickly this time with the bed rest, the last time they just said everything seemed fine and no advice to take things easy etc and it def took lonher to settle!


----------



## joeliza24

Definitely scary! 

Let's hope this doesn't happen again and our LOs are born at full term.


----------



## indhira2

Leann- So sorry you had to go through that scary patch! But thankful you and lo are okay and healthy. It's crazy what a difference being 24 weeks makes when you go into the hospital! 
I've got a week to go before my V day and i feel it's not getting here fast enough!! The thought of my water breaking or anything crazy happening, scares the daylights outta me :/


----------



## justplay91

Yikes ladies, that's so scary. I hope it was just a one time thing, and you both make it to 37+ weeks!

24 weeks today! Whoo-hoo! One more milestone down!


----------



## BethMaassen

Hey ladies. It has been a while since I came in here. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Anyone else getting pain during/after sex? It's a little uncomfortable during but afterwards is more painful, especially weeing after sex burns like after childbirth lol. The only way I can describe the type of pain is as if you have sex while being too dry down there which I didn't feel it at the time. I'm thinking maybe to just use lube every time we dtd to see if that solves the problem :shrug: xx


----------



## Indian Maa

Leanne and Jeoliza, that sounds like a very dreadful time. Glad you both and babies are doing well. Let's pray that such days never return and LOs are born full term. Hugs!


----------



## Willow82

It's my v day today. :)


----------



## joeliza24

Nice Willow! Congrats!!


----------



## justplay91

Rileys.Mammy, yes I know what you mean. I think it has something to do with excess blood flow down there during pregnancy. Increases pain and discomfort, too.


----------



## justplay91

Congrats on viability, willow!


----------



## Leann83

Congrats on v day willow!


----------



## Babybump87

Hey can I join?. 

Due on 10 December. Recently found out baby is a girl. :cloud9:


Already have a DD who is 2.5 years old. 

Super excited to be having another girl!:happydance:
Xx


----------



## amariee

I've totally forgot to update :) found out we're having a little girl!


----------



## Kallie3000

Anyone else feel kind of achey? I don't feel cramps at all, but I feel achey like I've done a ton of sit ups. I assume it is my belly growing, but it's a little weird feeling.


----------



## Twinmum87

Rileys.Mammy said:


> Anyone else getting pain during/after sex? It's a little uncomfortable during but afterwards is more painful, especially weeing after sex burns like after childbirth lol. The only way I can describe the type of pain is as if you have sex while being too dry down there which I didn't feel it at the time. I'm thinking maybe to just use lube every time we dtd to see if that solves the problem :shrug: xx

Tbh we haven't been dtd nearly as often, but sometimes I have had to stop because it hurt so much, sometimes it has been fine but usually feel very swollen for several hours after wards. Some times I have been irritated and a little stingy after but not always.


----------



## Twinmum87

Kallie3000 said:


> Anyone else feel kind of achey? I don't feel cramps at all, but I feel achey like I've done a ton of sit ups. I assume it is my belly growing, but it's a little weird feeling.

I had constant aches and intense pains for about a month, 18-22 weeks then it eased off, I still get achey but only if I have done loads. Getting lods more braxton hicks lately thou and they have gotten a bit stronger too.


----------



## Twinmum87

Baby bump, amarie, congrats on your pink bumps!


----------



## justplay91

Welcome, Babybump!
Congrats on your girls, ladies!


----------



## kneeswrites

Welcome BabyBump, and congrats on girls everyone! So exciting. 

Husband felt Ru move last night finally and that was really exciting. He actually seemed into it which made me happy because normally he's really not into pregnancy stuff. 

I can't believe I'm less than a week from V-day. I told husband this and he got really annoyed and was like "That is stupid. Nobody celebrates 'viability,' you're just a paranoid hypochondriac and it's annoying." :dohh:


----------



## Babybump87

kneeswrites said:


> Welcome BabyBump, and congrats on girls everyone! So exciting.
> 
> Husband felt Ru move last night finally and that was really exciting. He actually seemed into it which made me happy because normally he's really not into pregnancy stuff.
> 
> I can't believe I'm less than a week from V-day. I told husband this and he got really annoyed and was like "That is stupid. Nobody celebrates 'viability,' you're just a paranoid hypochondriac and it's annoying." :dohh:

Thanks!! Ahh its amazing when they can feel baby move too. Such a special time. 

V day is deffo a milestone in pregnancy and should be acknowledged/celebrated. Men though aye!

We are due same time ! 

Xx


----------



## ElmaWG

Welcome Babybump87 :flower: And congrats to you and Amariee on your baby girls!

Generally speaking, I have been more achey in this pregnancy than in my last one. Though I was younger then, and perhaps I'm also not remembering it that well. Definitely having more round ligament pain, which is so annoying. Nearly every night it wakes me up when i roll over (and sometime when I'm just laying there). 

Anyone else getting leg cramps at night?


----------



## Kallie3000

kneeswrites said:


> I can't believe I'm less than a week from V-day. I told husband this and he got really annoyed and was like "That is stupid. Nobody celebrates 'viability,' you're just a paranoid hypochondriac and it's annoying." :dohh:

I told my mom that it was only one week to my viability day, and explained that V-day was when the baby had a 50% chance of survival outside of the womb. She was visibly unnerved by the idea, and just said, "Well, let's not think of that!" 

I think for us ladies it is a milestone that means that baby is a real separate person, and it gives us relief to know something could be done for the baby if an emergency happened, so it gives us hope. For other people, I think it sounds morbid and scary, and makes them think of what bad things could happen, and they don't like that. We already are thinking about the bad things that could happen!! So not as scary for us.

Nobody should use the word 'stupid' though. I would be pissed! Hopefully he doesn't put too much of a damper on it for you!


----------



## blinker86

Our gender reveal party today was amazing! It was so much fun, and it looks like our wish of having a little baby BOY will be coming true!
 



Attached Files:







11903590_10206160664429374_532090493_n.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## kneeswrites

Welcome to team blue, blinker! :hugs: Congratulations. 

Husband is a jerk and has me really sad tonight and I just hate myself and kind of want to crawl into hole and die. I'm sure it's just one of my various mental problems telling me this but nonetheless I'm really sad and I don't know what to do. I've just been sitting around crying for an hour. I wish I had friends lol.


----------



## Kallie3000

kneeswrites said:


> Welcome to team blue, blinker! :hugs: Congratulations.
> 
> Husband is a jerk and has me really sad tonight and I just hate myself and kind of want to crawl into hole and die. I'm sure it's just one of my various mental problems telling me this but nonetheless I'm really sad and I don't know what to do. I've just been sitting around crying for an hour. I wish I had friends lol.

Well, we might not be there in person, but you definitely have friends here. It is normal to be sad sometimes, but if you feel like this often, or are feeling like you might harm yourself, I really think you should call someone and get help. Do you have someone close you can talk to, like a family member, someone you work with, a therapist, or anyone else you might trust?


----------



## kneeswrites

Kallie3000 said:


> kneeswrites said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to team blue, blinker! :hugs: Congratulations.
> 
> Husband is a jerk and has me really sad tonight and I just hate myself and kind of want to crawl into hole and die. I'm sure it's just one of my various mental problems telling me this but nonetheless I'm really sad and I don't know what to do. I've just been sitting around crying for an hour. I wish I had friends lol.
> 
> Well, we might not be there in person, but you definitely have friends here. It is normal to be sad sometimes, but if you feel like this often, or are feeling like you might harm yourself, I really think you should call someone and get help. Do you have someone close you can talk to, like a family member, someone you work with, a therapist, or anyone else you might trust?Click to expand...

I'm not going to harm myself while I'm pregnant so that's not a worry for me right now. I do have a psychiatry appointment next month and I am hopeful that it will finally help me out. I haven't had insurance since I was a minor and therefore haven't had a way to get mental health care but I'm hoping to take advantage of being pregnant and finally get things moving in the right direction.


----------



## PocoHR

kneeswrites said:


> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kneeswrites said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to team blue, blinker! :hugs: Congratulations.
> 
> Husband is a jerk and has me really sad tonight and I just hate myself and kind of want to crawl into hole and die. I'm sure it's just one of my various mental problems telling me this but nonetheless I'm really sad and I don't know what to do. I've just been sitting around crying for an hour. I wish I had friends lol.
> 
> Well, we might not be there in person, but you definitely have friends here. It is normal to be sad sometimes, but if you feel like this often, or are feeling like you might harm yourself, I really think you should call someone and get help. Do you have someone close you can talk to, like a family member, someone you work with, a therapist, or anyone else you might trust?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not going to harm myself while I'm pregnant so that's not a worry for me right now. I do have a psychiatry appointment next month and I am hopeful that it will finally help me out. I haven't had insurance since I was a minor and therefore haven't had a way to get mental health care but I'm hoping to take advantage of being pregnant and finally get things moving in the right direction.Click to expand...

I hope you feel better soon knees, its tough! All the pregnancy hormones make me sad too, although I know it sounds different from what you are dealing with. I can tell my body is cuing my brain to look for logical reasons for the sadness, but mostly I think its just hormones and there is nothing to do but cry until I feel a bit better. 

I'm sorry your husband is being a jerk too, especially about the viability. For a while, I was telling my husband the statistics about viability and he ended up kind of snapping at me and telling me he didn't want to think about the baby coming too early and that I shouldn't keep looking up those statistics. Its funny, because he is like the least superstitious person ever when it comes to everything else, but with the baby he is a LOT more superstitious. He thinks just talking about the baby coming early is a kind of bad luck, and it bums him out. So, I'm keeping my viability joy to myself now :) 

I really hope you're having a better day today though and that you'll be able to get some help! xx


----------



## dunibaby

blinker86 said:


> Our gender reveal party today was amazing! It was so much fun, and it looks like our wish of having a little baby BOY will be coming true!

Congrats on your baby boy and cute top, hubby got me the same one this weekend. =)


----------



## dunibaby

well I have finally started to feel my baby girl move!!!:happydance:
being a FTM I was not really sure that it was her I felt last week but everyone has confirmed that yes that is her!!! This is making it all so much more real then it already was... its it crazy to say that? lol


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats dunibaby!!! It DOES feel more real when you start getting some good kicks, so very exciting!!


----------



## ElmaWG

Knees, I'm sorry your husband has been such a jerk lately. My husband can be very insensitive at times, and it's also gotten me feeling very down during this pregnancy. I really hope you're feeling better since your last post, but if not I hope you're able to get some help and find someone to talk to . like kallie said, you certainly have friends on here! :hugs:


----------



## Twinmum87

Baby was super hyper! Heart rate was so much faster this time! Kept punching the doppler hehe! Measuring as just under 25 weeks and I am 24+4. I find it a little weird that in both pregnancies I have been measuring bang on at this gestation but bump is much bigger this time. Got my next scan at 28+3 so will ask who every I have my review with after that to draw my bloods rather than take up another app with the MW when I am already being seen that week. After all the moaning DS has done to come to an app with me he started whineing the sound on the doppler was too loud and too many other noises ... like placenta blood flow and baby moving ... no pleasing that boy!


----------



## Ever_After

Hello everyone!

I'm Ever and me and my DH are expecting our DD December 4. It's begining to feel right around the corner but can't get here fast enough.


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome Ever and congratulations! 

Beautiful pups!:thumbup:


----------



## PocoHR

What kind of crib/basinett/etc. does everyone plan to use when baby comes? Right now, my hubby wants to move our big crib into our room and have me just get up and walk over to it to feed the baby at night. I don't think he "gets" what this is going to be like for me. I want to buy a pack n' play and use it as a bassinet and keep it right next to the bed, so that I don't have to get up and walk just roll over and pick him up. Hubby seems to think I am being unreasonable... I think I am going to say "you're dumb" to him and just buy what I want.


----------



## Babybump87

PocoHR said:


> What kind of crib/basinett/etc. does everyone plan to use when baby comes? Right now, my hubby wants to move our big crib into our room and have me just get up and walk over to it to feed the baby at night. I don't think he "gets" what this is going to be like for me. I want to buy a pack n' play and use it as a bassinet and keep it right next to the bed, so that I don't have to get up and walk just roll over and pick him up. Hubby seems to think I am being unreasonable... I think I am going to say "you're dumb" to him and just buy what I want.

We are using a moses basket for downstairs and a space saver cot in our room. Oh yeah that would be a nightmare . Just buy whatever you want!. Dont think he realises how many times you may be getting up lol x


----------



## PocoHR

Babybump87 said:


> PocoHR said:
> 
> 
> What kind of crib/basinett/etc. does everyone plan to use when baby comes? Right now, my hubby wants to move our big crib into our room and have me just get up and walk over to it to feed the baby at night. I don't think he "gets" what this is going to be like for me. I want to buy a pack n' play and use it as a bassinet and keep it right next to the bed, so that I don't have to get up and walk just roll over and pick him up. Hubby seems to think I am being unreasonable... I think I am going to say "you're dumb" to him and just buy what I want.
> 
> We are using a moses basket for downstairs and a space saver cot in our room. Oh yeah that would be a nightmare . Just buy whatever you want!. Dont think he realises how many times you may be getting up lol xClick to expand...

Yeah, that is what I will do, he just doesn't understand :)


----------



## Willow82

PocoHR said:


> Babybump87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PocoHR said:
> 
> 
> What kind of crib/basinett/etc. does everyone plan to use when baby comes? Right now, my hubby wants to move our big crib into our room and have me just get up and walk over to it to feed the baby at night. I don't think he "gets" what this is going to be like for me. I want to buy a pack n' play and use it as a bassinet and keep it right next to the bed, so that I don't have to get up and walk just roll over and pick him up. Hubby seems to think I am being unreasonable... I think I am going to say "you're dumb" to him and just buy what I want.
> 
> We are using a moses basket for downstairs and a space saver cot in our room. Oh yeah that would be a nightmare . Just buy whatever you want!. Dont think he realises how many times you may be getting up lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that is what I will do, he just doesn't understand :)Click to expand...

We're going to get a Moses basket for downstairs. With DS, he napped in a reclining bouncer but I found out recently you're not supposed to do that, I had no idea! I'm quite tempted to get a side by side crib for upstairs as it will fit on to our bed and is the next best thing to co-sleeping. They're quite expensive though.


----------



## Leann83

We'll use our Moses basket from ds1 until baby decides otherwise. DS1 only got about 6 weeks or so out of it before deciding he didn't like sleeping in it anymore and then we had his cot in our room beside the bed. Have the travel cot there also from DS1 so suppose it'll be whatever the little man settles in best once he gets here.

Welcome ever! :hi:


----------



## luna_19

we did the pack n play beside the bed for Devyn but he was such a horrible sleeper I often had to get up anyways and walk him around for ages to get him to go back to sleep. This time we are doing a side car crib so I can just scoot them over to bed with me and (maybe) scoot them back :thumbup:

I am currently reading Sweet Sleep I highly recommend it, it came out after Devyn was born and would have been so helpful the first time around with setting realistic expectations for infant sleep as well as setting up for safe cosleeping before you get desperate in the middle of the night and bring baby into an unsafe environment :)
https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-c...m.html?ikwid=sweet+sleep&ikwsec=Home&ikwidx=0


----------



## mazndave

Willow82 said:


> We're going to get a Moses basket for downstairs. With DS, he napped in a reclining bouncer but I found out recently you're not supposed to do that, I had no idea! I'm quite tempted to get a side by side crib for upstairs as it will fit on to our bed and is the next best thing to co-sleeping. They're quite expensive though.

Have you seen the ones you can rent, they're about £70 for 7 months, so a bit cheaper. I'm considering one.

I have a Moses basket for downstairs, and then they sleep in a crib in our room until I'm ready to put them in their own room in the cot bed.


----------



## justplay91

We're going to have baby in a cosleeper/bassinet next to the bed in our room. We have also bought a crib, and she will be transitioned to that in her own room when she gets to be about 6 months old. With my son, we had his crib in our room with us but it was so huge and took up tons of space. Then at about 6 months, he completely stopped being able to sleep if we were in the room, so we ended up having to sleep out in the living room until we moved to a 3 bedroom apartment a few months ago!


----------



## Willow82

mazndave said:


> Willow82 said:
> 
> 
> We're going to get a Moses basket for downstairs. With DS, he napped in a reclining bouncer but I found out recently you're not supposed to do that, I had no idea! I'm quite tempted to get a side by side crib for upstairs as it will fit on to our bed and is the next best thing to co-sleeping. They're quite expensive though.
> 
> Have you seen the ones you can rent, they're about £70 for 7 months, so a bit cheaper. I'm considering one.
> 
> I have a Moses basket for downstairs, and then they sleep in a crib in our room until I'm ready to put them in their own room in the cot bed.Click to expand...

I didn't even know it was possible to rent them! What about the mattresses though? Aren't you supposed to have new mattresses for each baby?


----------



## Twinmum87

I have a moses basket in our room, an extra stand downstairs s take the basket down during the day, then I have a playpen/travel cot downstairs too and a cot in our bedroom that will eventually go into my DD's bedroom. Twins got 5 months out of the moses baskets and even then I only moved them into cots as they were starting to sit up and roll over not because they outgrew them! I know I wont get 5 months with a full term baby so got the cot set up in our room ready for when baby outgrows the moses basket or starts rolling over.


----------



## mazndave

Willow82 said:


> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow82 said:
> 
> 
> We're going to get a Moses basket for downstairs. With DS, he napped in a reclining bouncer but I found out recently you're not supposed to do that, I had no idea! I'm quite tempted to get a side by side crib for upstairs as it will fit on to our bed and is the next best thing to co-sleeping. They're quite expensive though.
> 
> Have you seen the ones you can rent, they're about £70 for 7 months, so a bit cheaper. I'm considering one.
> 
> I have a Moses basket for downstairs, and then they sleep in a crib in our room until I'm ready to put them in their own room in the cot bed.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even know it was possible to rent them! What about the mattresses though? Aren't you supposed to have new mattresses for each baby?Click to expand...

They provide a brand new mattress and sheets for each new rental, it looks really good!

https://www.bednest.com/Shop It's £99 for 7 months if you book at least 8 weeks in advance, but I'm always seeing adverts on facebook for it on offer at £70/75.

I reckon if you don't think you'll have anymore, it works out better than buying one for £250.


----------



## nessaw

We've got 2 moses baskets that were given to us when pg with the twins. One for downstairs and one in the bedroom and a cot in the nursery for later. That's the plan! Can I check with people who know-do I get new mattresses for all 2nd hand cots/baskets? Amd what's the difference between cellular blankets and normal baby blankets?


----------



## PocoHR

Thanks everyone for sharing your sleep plans with me!!! I will have DH read this, so he can see very clearly that I am not being unreasonable! :)


----------



## PocoHR

Also: It's V-day for me today!!! Wooot woot!!! :) Baby is celebrating by kicking me a little extra yesterday and today, sweet little lamb :cloud9:


----------



## laurac1988

Happy V day hun!


----------



## Leann83

Happy v day poco!! 

Nessaw, yep the recommendation is new mattresses with new baby and the cellular blankets are the ones with the little holes in them for when baby is sleeping, to do with air circulation, keeping baby from overheating etc. I'd use the normal/heavier blankets maybe over a car seat/buggy if it was cold and you're out and about or for lying on for tummy time etc


----------



## Kallie3000

Re: Baby blankets, do you mean baby mattress sheets? I thought babies weren't supposed to have blankets?


----------



## Willow82

PocoHR said:


> Also: It's V-day for me today!!! Wooot woot!!! :) Baby is celebrating by kicking me a little extra yesterday and today, sweet little lamb :cloud9:

Happy V Day!


----------



## luna_19

Kallie3000 said:


> Re: Baby blankets, do you mean baby mattress sheets? I thought babies weren't supposed to have blankets?

The recommendation in Canada is no blankets until 1 year, we did sleep sacks until then :)


----------



## ElmaWG

I got a travel bassinet that will go on the bed next to me, or possibly next to the bed on the floor. I also have a pack n play that will be set up probably in the living room. I figure in those really rough first weeks DH and I can tag team, with one of us taking the early shift with baby in the living room, while the other tries for a 4 hour sleep stretch. Then we swap. 

I really wish we'd done something like this with DS1, because DH would get a good night sleep most nights (by which I mean 4+ hours), and I would go for days on end without ever getting a sleep stretch longer than 2-3 hours. Then I'd eventually reach a breaking point, have a meltdown, and we'd fight. Then I'd somehow manage to get a 4 hour sleep stretch in, my body would reset, and I'd be good. But the whole cycle would repeat itself over an over. Not healthy for me, or our marriage. This time I'm going to be much more proactive in making sure a system is in place where DH is able (and expected) to deal with nighttime wakings.


----------



## Twinmum87

Kallie3000 said:


> Re: Baby blankets, do you mean baby mattress sheets? I thought babies weren't supposed to have blankets?

Here we are advised to use thin blankets, not talking quilts, they have to be tucked in so they cannot be pulled up over babies head or wriggled loose, or gro bags. Depends on your individual house and what temp babies room is depends if you need both gro bag and blanket.


----------



## justplay91

We always just used swaddlers (when he was tiny) or sleep sacks. I'm way too nervous to have blankets in the crib. Even now at 12 months, I still don't give my son a blanket. He moves around so much at night that I just don't quite trust him yet!

25 weeks today! 15 weeks until due date, 14 weeks until possible induction! We're getting there, ladies!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

With our DS I always just used a sleeping bag until he was 1. Anyone else impatient for the winter baby stuff to come out in the shops? I want to buy a sleeping bag but there are only the 1.5 Tog ones out atm xx


----------



## Leann83

Sleeping bags are not that popular here (yet?), in the hospital they use the cellular blankets. It's amazing the huge differences between countries in so many things, even the likes of sterilising and stuff is so different!

Rileys mammy, yep there's lovely newborn stuff but it's mostly romper type clothes with the shorts/ short sleeves. Probably a good thing tho as I'll maybe hold on to my money a little longer :haha:


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

I spent loads when I went shopping the other week, OH has put me on a baby buying ban as I bought so much :blush: oops lol. Got some gorgeous stuff tho. And got DS a top that says Best Big Bro :thumbup:

Although I did go shopping on Tuesday and bought one thing for the baby because DS picked it in the Disney Store and wanted it for his sister so I HAD to buy it, right?! This is what he picked :flower: xx

https://cdn.s7.disneystore.co.uk/is/image/DisneyStoreUK/425283997746?$yetidetail$


----------



## TeddysGirl

Any ladies in UK where is best for cheap(ish) maternity clothes ? Or are you just wearing bigger sizes ? I went to New look and they have some but not loads. Got a dress for £15. Anywhere else that's good ?


----------



## kneeswrites

TeddysGirl said:


> Any ladies in UK where is best for cheap(ish) maternity clothes ? Or are you just wearing bigger sizes ? I went to New look and they have some but not loads. Got a dress for £15. Anywhere else that's good ?

I don't live in the UK so I can't help with that but imo maternity clothes are largely overrated. Or, rather, they're not a necessity. They are definitely nice to have and they are super comfy but if you're on a budget you can totally get by without them. Both pregnancies now what I've done is basically I just get long camis/tanks to wear under normal shirts so that it covers and smooths over my belly. That way I can basically wear whatever. I think every preggo lady probably does need at least one good pair of maternity pants, or a belly band, just because that support band is really nice to have. I cut the spandex/band part off of an old ugly pair of maternity jeans and I just wear it under my clothes like a belly band. So other than the pants thing, I really recommend just getting lots of long shirts, regardless of maternity or not. It's sooo much cheaper!


----------



## Willow82

TeddysGirl said:


> Any ladies in UK where is best for cheap(ish) maternity clothes ? Or are you just wearing bigger sizes ? I went to New look and they have some but not loads. Got a dress for £15. Anywhere else that's good ?

H&M do some cheap ones. Maternity clothes are just rubbish though!


----------



## K8te

I always just went up a size or bought a few stretchy tops or baggy dresses from primark or h&m. I did invest in some black work trousers from new look maternity section when I was pregnant with my first and they were so comfy I didn't want to stop wearing them after.

X


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Maternity clothes are ridiculously overpriced. I bought 2 tops and a pair of jeans from new look on my first pregnancy and a black top from peacocks on first pregnancy but this time, I'm wearing what I've got already and have only bought a bump band from Asda for £5. I feel better with the bump band on with leggings tho cos of the support it gives you xx


----------



## Twinmum87

I got one pair of maternity jeans, half price at £15 from mothercare. Other than that I got a couple maxi dresses from M&S, some flowey tops from Asda and a maxi skirt and a pair of jogging bottoms from Peacocks. Everything else I already owned, I have had to pack away a fair bit of my clothes this time round thou. All my jeans, half my shorts (I have 2 pairs from Tesco that have an elastic waist so still comfy) then I have been wearing leggings and my long tops/jumper dresses. Usually I am in a size 10, sometimes a 12 depending on the store so I just bought the new stuff in a size 12 and all is comfy and roomy still so far. All my old clothes I still fit into so far are size 10, my normal T-shirts ride up over my bump now but I had a handful that were a bit longer so living in those lol!


----------



## jumpingo

guess i'm in the minority when it comes to maternity clothes...?:shrug: of course i have some clothes like stretchy waisted skirts, flowy dresses, larger t-shirts, etc. that still fit and i wear, but now that i have a belly, wearing maternity clothes makes me feel SO MUCH better about how i look. they aren't pulling or pushing in weird spots and sometimes i actually feel cute instead of just fat.:blush: i bought a bunch of tops on sale for about $4-8 each in styles that i would wear even if they weren't maternity clothes, a pair of maternity jean shorts, and 2 maternity dresses. i'm going to the states for my brother's wedding in less than 2 weeks, so i need a couple "nicer" outfits for things like the rehearsal dinner and the bridal luncheon, etc. but i will likely wear them a lot after that because they are all jersey knit and super comfy without looking sloppy.:thumbup: my bridesmaid dress is the maternity version too because the regular one would definitely not fit with my belly now!:dohh:


----------



## Nikie

jumpingo said:


> guess i'm in the minority when it comes to maternity clothes...?:shrug: of course i have some clothes like stretchy waisted skirts, flowy dresses, larger t-shirts, etc. that still fit and i wear, but now that i have a belly, wearing maternity clothes makes me feel SO MUCH better about how i look. they aren't pulling or pushing in weird spots and sometimes i actually feel cute instead of just fat.:blush: i bought a bunch of tops on sale for about $4-8 each in styles that i would wear even if they weren't maternity clothes, a pair of maternity jean shorts, and 2 maternity dresses. i'm going to the states for my brother's wedding in less than 2 weeks, so i need a couple "nicer" outfits for things like the rehearsal dinner and the bridal luncheon, etc. but i will likely wear them a lot after that because they are all jersey knit and super comfy without looking sloppy.:thumbup: my bridesmaid dress is the maternity version too because the regular one would definitely not fit with my belly now!:dohh:

I agree with you! I got a few bits from Seraphine which some people have gulped at as they are expensive but they make me feel nice and I always get compliments when I wear them :) other than that, I went to debenhams and got some clothes on sale from Red Herring. I found that bigger clothes just hung like a tent, whereas maternity clothes give me a nice shape. Each to their own though!


----------



## Kallie3000

I have been wearing the hell out of two maxi dresses and two maxi skirts. SO COMFY!


----------



## blinker86

jumpingo said:


> guess i'm in the minority when it comes to maternity clothes...?:shrug: of course i have some clothes like stretchy waisted skirts, flowy dresses, larger t-shirts, etc. that still fit and i wear, but now that i have a belly, wearing maternity clothes makes me feel SO MUCH better about how i look. they aren't pulling or pushing in weird spots and sometimes i actually feel cute instead of just fat.:blush: i bought a bunch of tops on sale for about $4-8 each in styles that i would wear even if they weren't maternity clothes, a pair of maternity jean shorts, and 2 maternity dresses. i'm going to the states for my brother's wedding in less than 2 weeks, so i need a couple "nicer" outfits for things like the rehearsal dinner and the bridal luncheon, etc. but i will likely wear them a lot after that because they are all jersey knit and super comfy without looking sloppy.:thumbup: my bridesmaid dress is the maternity version too because the regular one would definitely not fit with my belly now!:dohh:

I also agree that the maternity pieces I've picked up make me feel good about myself since they actually fit correctly. I do think that maternity clothes are often overpriced, but I'm a very thrifty shopper and have gotten some great deals on my items so far!


----------



## luna_19

I definitely prefer mat clothes especially fitted tops, I bought a bunch of stuff for my first pregnancy that I am reusing though I will need to try to fond a few more warmer things for the fall. I really like.old navy for inexpensive pieces, I don't do pants really but their leggings are a necessity the waistband digs in horribly if I try to wear my regular ones :dohh:


----------



## PocoHR

I also prefer maternity clothes. I know it might seem to some like an unnecessary expense, but during a time when you don't always feel particularly petite and lovely, its kind of nice to have clothes that fit you properly. I mix my wardrobe with some things that are just oversized and flowing and some actual maternity clothes. I love the maternity tops and skirts, they just fit right.


----------



## ElmaWG

I was dumb and gave away most of my maternity clothes from last time, so I've had to pretty much start from scratch. But I'm ridiculously frugal with clothes, so I refuse to buy a whole wardrobe of new maternity clothes. I got some pants and tops from a lady on Craigslist and some more from Goodwill and Volunteers of America (thrift stores where I buy nearly all my and DS's clothes). for all that I paid less that $50. I did buy a couple cute new tops on sale at Target (like Tesco?). 

I also really do prefer maternity clothes to just sizing up. Especially for work, where I need to look semi-professional.


----------



## laurac1988

I have been doing a mix. Some slightly bigger clothes and some maternity. I do love the comfort of the maternity clothes


----------



## jumpingo

ElmaWG said:


> I was dumb and gave away most of my maternity clothes from last time, so I've had to pretty much start from scratch. But I'm ridiculously frugal with clothes, so I refuse to buy a whole wardrobe of new maternity clothes. I got some pants and tops from a lady on Craigslist and some more from Goodwill and Volunteers of America (thrift stores where I buy nearly all my and DS's clothes). for all that I paid less that $50. I did buy a couple cute new tops on sale at Target (like Tesco?).
> 
> I also really do prefer maternity clothes to just sizing up. Especially for work, where I need to look semi-professional.

yeah, i am planning to box up my stuff once i don't need it anymore (though i plan on wearing some for awhile post-postpartum of course!:winkwink:) and saving it for (hopefully, eventually!) baby #2!:thumbup:


----------



## Indian Maa

had guests and then a break of 2 days at DC... missed a bit ... 

congrats blinker on your blue bump! very happy for you....


----------



## Iveneverseen

Hi ladies, anyone had their 24 week app? what happened at it?


----------



## Twinmum87

Iveneverseen said:


> Hi ladies, anyone had their 24 week app? what happened at it?

BP, urine dip, fundal height, listened to heart beat, asked how I have been feeling, asked if I was feeling regular movement. She tried to have a feel where baby is lay but it is too early really and she couldn't feel much but thinks transverse as whole abdomen is hard but can't tell which end is what lol! She gave me the info for the whooping cough jab but that is usually given at 28 weeks but as I have a scan and review booked for 28+3 weeks I am just going to ask them to do my bloods so no point in seeing MW too.


----------



## PocoHR

Iveneverseen said:


> Hi ladies, anyone had their 24 week app? what happened at it?

I see a high risk OB due to complications early on, so I had a scan, they checked my urine, did measurements and then scheduled my glucose screening for 27 weeks. I also got this cute picture :)
 



Attached Files:







10354731_10102780176036955_1185400667689561171_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PocoHR

This morning something cool happened. I have my alarm set so that I can hit snooze and it goes off every five minutes. Baby was clearly reacting to it every time it would ring! It was really funny. My phone would make its buzzing sound and he would start moving and kicking, as soon as I switched it off he would calm down. Soooo cool :)


----------



## K8te

Gorgeous photo Pocco!

X


----------



## camocutie2006

Amazing photo!!


----------



## justplay91

So cute, Poco! They really look like babies now, don't they? So exciting!!


----------



## luna_19

Aw great scan pic! 

I had an appointment last week at 23 weeks we did bp, fundal height, Doppler and discussed GTT


----------



## K8te

I don't get a 24 weeks appointment this time. My next one is 28 weeks but from what I remember from the last time everything the other ladies have said sounds the norm. I can't think of anything else she does.

Seems such a long time till my next appointment. Although my private 3d scan is the week before so I really can't wait. I'm hoping I will have a more obvious bump by then as well.

X


----------



## Leann83

Had what was meant to be my 24 week appt today and we done blood pressure, urine, fundal height, feel of baby's position, doppler and quick review of notes etc, much like the other ladies!

Fab pic poco :flower: so cute that he was reacting to your alarm!

*think* I'm starting to feel hiccups every so often... But not completely sure!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Had my 24 week appointment today as it should be on Monday but had it today as next week is Bank Holiday Monday. Same as others have said - urine dip, BP, measured my bump (I'm measuring 24), listened to heartbeat, foetal movements, discussed notes and next appointments.


Gorgeous photo Poco.

Hope everyone is well.

xx


----------



## Willow82

PocoHR said:


> Iveneverseen said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, anyone had their 24 week app? what happened at it?
> 
> I see a high risk OB due to complications early on, so I had a scan, they checked my urine, did measurements and then scheduled my glucose screening for 27 weeks. I also got this cute picture :)Click to expand...

What an amazing photo!


----------



## Willow82

K8te said:


> I don't get a 24 weeks appointment this time. My next one is 28 weeks but from what I remember from the last time everything the other ladies have said sounds the norm. I can't think of anything else she does.
> 
> Seems such a long time till my next appointment. Although my private 3d scan is the week before so I really can't wait. I'm hoping I will have a more obvious bump by then as well.
> 
> X

Yeah, I have to wait until 28 weeks as well. It seems such a long time going from 16 weeks to 28 without seeing a midwife.


----------



## blinker86

We had our follow up scan today to look at additional anatomy that couldn't be seen at our last appointment. We learned that baby has a slightly enlarged left kidney, which was diagnosed as Pyelectasis. From what the doctor said and from what I've read, this is a fairly common finding during 2nd tri and is more prevalent in males. There's about a 90-95% chance that it will resolve on it's own, but if not, baby may need surgery later on. We have another appointment in 6 weeks to get more measurements and see where things are at. Everything else was fine and he's growing as he should, so that was a definite plus. I've been feeling okay about it so far, but there's still that thought that something is "wrong", which is a little unsettling. I'm trying not to read into it too much for now until we have more answers, but I'm good at overthinking things, so it's hard! Just crossing my fingers that all will be okay when we return.


----------



## K8te

Fingers crossed for your next scan Blinker but those odds seem very promising.

I know willow it does seem such a long time to wait between appointments. At least after the 28 week they get a little more regular

X


----------



## Twinmum87

Sounds like great odds that surgery will not be necesarry, fingers crossed it resolves it self.


----------



## laurac1988

FX for your next scan blinker. Odds are great for it resolving itself.

When are you ladies who work finishing? I'm meeting with my manager today to hand over my MatB1 and I know she's going to want a date, but I really don't know when to say. I want to maximise the time Ia ctually have with Eden, not spend ages sitting around being pregnant. I'm tempted to say I will finish at 39 weeks as a preliminary date, but how do I know how I will feel at 39 weeks? I know it can always be changed as well, but mehhhhhhhh! It's like they're asking me to look into the future!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

I'm due on 17th Dec & am hoping to finish on Friday 27th Nov as I'm a SEN Teaching Assistant so on my feet a lot x


----------



## K8te

I have my date set as my due date but I have 3 weeks holiday so using that up so I finish at 37 weeks.

X


----------



## PocoHR

I plan to finish around 37 weeks, just to be safe. I figure, if I feel really good and have no labor signs,it will be easier to extend the time that I work rather than shorten it. Setting it earlier will give me the option to stay home if I am well and truly miserable at the end. 

FX crossed for your next scan Blinker! :hugs:

Thanks to everyone who commented on my photo! We LOVE our little guy :-D


----------



## laurac1988

I went for 38 weeks and then tagged three weeks on the end of mat leave, so hopefully will still cover her first birthday


----------



## Willow82

I'm finishing at the end of October when I'll roughly be about 36 weeks. I've got leave to take so my maternity leave won't actually start until my due date. I really enjoyed having time off last time before DS arrived and I feel even more in need of a rest this time around!


----------



## Leann83

Here the latest we can finish up work is two weeks before the end of the week your due (if that makes sense!) So the latest I can start my mat leave will be 20th November but I'm hoping to take 2 weeks annual leave that will be left before that so finishing up on November 6th @ 36+1.

So sorry they've found an issue blinker but fingers crossed all is ok at next scan, those are great odds that you have :flower:


----------



## luna_19

I was going to work until 39 weeks with Devyn but then he arrived earlier :haha: working towards the end was utterly exhausting I only worked part time so it was OK but I was quite sore walking and had to pee constantly


----------



## joeliza24

I get 4 weeks before my due date - it's take it or lose it so I'm taking it - plus I'm adding 2 weeks of vacation beforehand so my mat leave will start at 34 weeks. Counting down!


----------



## joeliza24

Blinker - fingers crossed that the issue resolves itself. Like the other ladies said, those are great odds. Try not to worry and trust that everything will be alright. xx

Poco - I'm jealous of your pic! I want one!! :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Blinker, I hope everything ends up being ok with baby, but the odds do sound encouraging. Keep us posted. 

I will be working up until the day/hour I go into labor. It would be nice to take a couple weeks off before, but I only get 12 weeks off total (and only 6 paid, though I can use 4 weeks of paid sick leave, so really 10 weeks paid), and I want to spend all that time with baby boy. 

I work half a block from the hospital I'll deliver at. Just a 1-2 min walk. So I actually would prefer to go into labor while I'm at work. I think that would be preferable to a 20 min drive from home.


----------



## ElmaWG

joeliza24 said:


> I get 4 weeks before my due date - it's take it or lose it so I'm taking it - plus I'm adding 2 weeks of vacation beforehand so my mat leave will start at 34 weeks. Counting down!

That is so awesome!


----------



## justplay91

Wow, you guys get a lot of mat leave over there! Luckily I'm a SAHM so I don't have to worry too much about the US's awful maternity leave policy. But grrrr.


----------



## kneeswrites

justplay91 said:


> Wow, you guys get a lot of mat leave over there! Luckily I'm a SAHM so I don't have to worry too much about the US's awful maternity leave policy. But grrrr.

Being on this forum makes me so sad about all of the problems with the US. We're so backwards it seems. :dohh:


----------



## LadybugWest

Today is V day for me! Yay!! I am going out December 1st at 38weeks. I live in USA so I only get about 12 weeks out but I have private insurance also so my leave will all be paid. Still haven't bought any maternity clothes yet but I do have to but new clothes...especially since my puppy thought it was ok to eat all my comfy pants, lol.


----------



## laurac1988

Elma - I work in the hospital I'm booked at! I kind of hope labour starts at work... 

happy v day ladybug!


----------



## Leann83

Happy V Day ladybug! :happydance:


----------



## blinker86

I'm definitely jealous of everyone. I plan to work up until the last minute as long as I'm able, considering I only get 6 weeks unpaid maternity leave. I do have quite a bit of sick time and vacation time that I've been trying to save, so at least I should be able to cover those 6 weeks and still get a paycheck. I'd ultimately like to extend it to 8 but will have to play that by ear.

Thanks for all the well wishes. I have an appointment with my regular doctor today, so hopefully we can discuss the ultrasound findings further for more clarification.


----------



## Ameli

blinker86 said:


> I'm definitely jealous of everyone. I plan to work up until the last minute as long as I'm able, considering I only get 6 weeks unpaid maternity leave. I do have quite a bit of sick time and vacation time that I've been trying to save, so at least I should be able to cover those 6 weeks and still get a paycheck. I'd ultimately like to extend it to 8 but will have to play that by ear.

I'm the same as you blinker. 6 weeks unpaid (like with my last pregnancy). I did sign up for AFLAC this time, so hopefully that helps some. I hope all goes well with your next ultrasound!


----------



## Fliss

Hello hello - I've had a pregnancy diary since I got my BFP in April, but I've only just found this thread.

My EDD is 29/12/2015 and we are Team :pink:

Which gives us 1 of each and we are thrilled.

I'd love to be added to the list


----------



## justplay91

It's sad that I can tell which of you are in the US just by reading how much mat leave (or lack thereof) that you'll get. We really are backwards in some ways, aren't we Knees? Smdh.
Welcome, Fliss! I too am team :pink: after having a little boy.


----------



## luna_19

Welcome fliss :)

Yes the mat leave in the US is utterly ridiculous, I can't even imagine having to work with a 6 week old baby :nope: I am not currently working but we get 1 year of partial pay in Canada as long as you work a certain number of hours in the past year, we can even split it between parents so with Devyn my hubby took 3 months off since he could.collect the maximum weekly benefits (I was so sick of him by the end! :haha:) and I claimed the rest. He is actually eligible for this baby even though I don't work but he will probably only take a month since the pay is quite a bit lower than what he usually makes


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Welcome fliss! We're also team pink after having a boy already :flower:

I'm a Christmas nut and buy presents all round so look what got delivered for baby's Christmas present today :blush: lol xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LillyTame

Hello Fliss:flower: Welcome. I'm due 12/29 too, but have a blue bump:thumbup:


----------



## Babybump87

Rileys.Mammy said:


> Welcome fliss! We're also team pink after having a boy already :flower:
> 
> I'm a Christmas nut and buy presents all round so look what got delivered for baby's Christmas present today :blush: lol xx

that is too cute! !. I have started looking at Christmas gifts for my DD. Very excited ! .


----------



## Babybump87

Fliss said:


> Hello hello - I've had a pregnancy diary since I got my BFP in April, but I've only just found this thread.
> 
> My EDD is 29/12/2015 and we are Team :pink:
> 
> Which gives us 1 of each and we are thrilled.
> 
> I'd love to be added to the list

hey congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## K8te

Welcome and congratulations Fliss!

Oh i cannot wait to start my Xmas shopping. I've made DH have a day off work at the beginning of November so we can go and get everything. My aim is to have it all done in a day. I may need a lot of luck and patience for it but at least it will be out of the way and then as soon as the decorations are down from the loft I can wrap. I'm pretty sure I was organised last year and got all my paper in the sale.

X


----------



## joeliza24

justplay91 said:


> It's sad that I can tell which of you are in the US just by reading how much mat leave (or lack thereof) that you'll get. We really are backwards in some ways, aren't we Knees? Smdh.
> Welcome, Fliss! I too am team :pink: after having a little boy.

I'm also in the US, but I'm definitely not the norm, but sadly the exception.


----------



## ElmaWG

blinker86 said:


> I'm definitely jealous of everyone. I plan to work up until the last minute as long as I'm able, considering I only get 6 weeks unpaid maternity leave. I do have quite a bit of sick time and vacation time that I've been trying to save, so at least I should be able to cover those 6 weeks and still get a paycheck. I'd ultimately like to extend it to 8 but will have to play that by ear.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes. I have an appointment with my regular doctor today, so hopefully we can discuss the ultrasound findings further for more clarification.

Blinker, if you've worked at your job for a year you're elegible for at least 12 weeks (unpaid) maternity leave through FMLA. There are a few situations where exclusions apply, like if your company is very small, and some others that I forget. Granted it's unpaid, but if you are wanting to extend your leave beyond 6 weeks, you should look into it.


----------



## Ameli

ElmaWG said:


> blinker86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely jealous of everyone. I plan to work up until the last minute as long as I'm able, considering I only get 6 weeks unpaid maternity leave. I do have quite a bit of sick time and vacation time that I've been trying to save, so at least I should be able to cover those 6 weeks and still get a paycheck. I'd ultimately like to extend it to 8 but will have to play that by ear.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes. I have an appointment with my regular doctor today, so hopefully we can discuss the ultrasound findings further for more clarification.
> 
> Blinker, if you've worked at your job for a year you're elegible for at least 12 weeks (unpaid) maternity leave through FMLA. There are a few situations where exclusions apply, like if your company is very small, and some others that I forget. Granted it's unpaid, but if you are wanting to extend your leave beyond 6 weeks, you should look into it.Click to expand...

Yeah, your company has to have at least 50 employees to qualify for FMLA. Unfortunately, my company is just under that.


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh, that really sucks, Ameli!


----------



## Fliss

I read all of these stories and I'm so grateful.

I'm in the UK and I'm getting 6 months full pay and 3 months on statutory. If I could afford it I could also have 3 months no pay - but that I can't do.

But I can tag my accrued annual leave to the end so I'm off for over 10 months.

My DH is getting 4 weeks paternity leave as well as he's working a different job to last time and I feel so lucky.

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## Fliss

I read all of these stories and I'm so grateful.

I'm in the UK and I'm getting 6 months full pay and 3 months on statutory. If I could afford it I could also have 3 months no pay - but that I can't do.

But I can tag my accrued annual leave to the end so I'm off for over 10 months.

My DH is getting 4 weeks paternity leave as well as he's working a different job to last time and I feel so lucky.

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Fliss said:


> I read all of these stories and I'm so grateful.
> 
> I'm in the UK and I'm getting 6 months full pay and 3 months on statutory. If I could afford it I could also have 3 months no pay - but that I can't do.
> 
> But I can tag my accrued annual leave to the end so I'm off for over 10 months.
> 
> My DH is getting 4 weeks paternity leave as well as he's working a different job to last time and I feel so lucky.
> 
> :hugs: to you all.

I feel the same. I really feel for the US ladies. I'm getting 6 months of 9/10 pay and then it drops down to 1/4 pay which I can't survive on. However I'm lucky with the timing and the fact that I work in a school because I'll start my maternity leave at the end of November and then 6 months will take me up to Whitsun Half Term Holiday and then I'll have 6 & 1/2 weeks in work until the Summer Holidays :thumbup: xx


----------



## laurac1988

I feel very blessed to be having over a year off. We get 3 months full pay - 3 months half pay + SMP - 3 months SMP and then 3 months unpaid. Then I've tagged 3 weeks of leave on the end as well


----------



## PocoHR

The US is really awful when it comes to being good to pregnant women/new mothers. I am lucky to have 3 months paid leave, but I will have to use some of that before he is born. Also, personally, I can't imagine leaving a 2.5 month old baby in daycare for 8-9 hours a day. Thankfully we can get by for a little while without me working, so I will likely not go back to work after my maternity leave runs out. But, it still stinks. If had say, six months, I would go back to work, but he will be so little I just wouldn't want to leave him unless I absolutely had to.


----------



## blinker86

Ameli said:


> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blinker86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely jealous of everyone. I plan to work up until the last minute as long as I'm able, considering I only get 6 weeks unpaid maternity leave. I do have quite a bit of sick time and vacation time that I've been trying to save, so at least I should be able to cover those 6 weeks and still get a paycheck. I'd ultimately like to extend it to 8 but will have to play that by ear.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes. I have an appointment with my regular doctor today, so hopefully we can discuss the ultrasound findings further for more clarification.
> 
> Blinker, if you've worked at your job for a year you're elegible for at least 12 weeks (unpaid) maternity leave through FMLA. There are a few situations where exclusions apply, like if your company is very small, and some others that I forget. Granted it's unpaid, but if you are wanting to extend your leave beyond 6 weeks, you should look into it.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, your company has to have at least 50 employees to qualify for FMLA. Unfortunately, my company is just under that.Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat. Been at my job for 5 years, but we only have 9 employees. I could technically take my 6 weeks unpaid + use my vacation/sick time in addition to that, but I'll have to make that decision when the time comes.


----------



## Kallie3000

Yeah... I'm definitely never, ever going to complain about Canadian maternity leave policies. Never have before, and this conversation definitely makes me know never to start. I will be off a year, at 55% of my salary, plus some other small government payments, and plus my employer has a 4 1/2 month top up program. But now I feel like I'm bragging, sorry :(

You guys should definitely move here for your next baby! Welcome to Canada, eh!


----------



## Willow82

laurac1988 said:


> I feel very blessed to be having over a year off. We get 3 months full pay - 3 months half pay + SMP - 3 months SMP and then 3 months unpaid. Then I've tagged 3 weeks of leave on the end as well

Yeah, that's what I get although I will probably return to work after 9 months due to finances. I still feel very lucky though. I can't believe how awful the U.S maternity leave is. 6 weeks is nothing. It's almost as if no value is placed on giving birth and nurturing a little person throughout the earliest stages of their life. It must make extended breast feeding difficult as well.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi all :)

I haven't posted for ages but keep up with reading where everyone is at :)

I don't know how you do it over there, in New Zealand we get 16 weeks paid leave if you've worked at the same organisation for 6 months I believe, and a year's leave in total from the workplace (so the rest of the time unpaid). There's a bill going through parliament at the moment to increase PPL to 26 weeks! I don't qualify for it because I left my full-time job at the end of last year to focus on IVF but that's OK! I'll probably never get any as I'll not be going back to work!


----------



## blinker86

Kallie3000 said:


> Yeah... I'm definitely never, ever going to complain about Canadian maternity leave policies. Never have before, and this conversation definitely makes me know never to start. I will be off a year, at 55% of my salary, plus some other small government payments, and plus my employer has a 4 1/2 month top up program. But now I feel like I'm bragging, sorry :(
> 
> You guys should definitely move here for your next baby! Welcome to Canada, eh!

Canada definitely sounds more appealing!!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Move to New Zealand! We are the Canada of the Southern Hemisphere! ;)


----------



## jumpingo

i don't currently work but i was shocked to hear the air force maternity leave policy since getting married. my husband's coworker is pregnant (she's about to go into labor any day now!) and active duty get 6 weeks maternity leave.:shock: then you can tack on your own personal leave days if you have any on the end of that, but that has to be approved by leadership like any other paid leave.:wacko: 

active duty spouses get 10 days of paternity leave after their baby is born, but the way they count it is 10 consecutive days, so saturdays and sundays would count "against" your 10 days.:dohh: the only "nice" thing is they can take it any time within the first year (i think!) so i'm hoping my husband can just take regular paid leave for the first week in december, my parents are coming for about 10 days in mid december, and then my husband will be off for the week of new years. hopefully we can save the paternity leave for later maybe?:shrug:

financially, i need to get a job, so the only nice thing about the air force's policies is that it means it IS possible to get childcare for a 6 week old. i don't imagine i will be ready to get a full time job at 6 weeks, but something part time, knowing i can get childcare might work. it's still a huge question mark, but i don't think we can survive much longer on one paycheck.:dohh: i worked in tokyo for 4.5 years but quit when we got married because i had to move on base and it's too far away to commute. i have been able to help with my savings until now, but after baby comes, we'll have to reassess the cost benefits of being a SAHM or working/childcare.:wacko:


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi girls I haven't been on this in donkeys ages hope u are all keeping well ! Just wondering if any of u have ever experienced this , had to go to fetal assessment last nite my bump feels reli bruised and only at certain points its reli sore to touch around my belly button and too the right it's reli tender and can only describe it as bruise like ? It's stronger when I bend or sit or go to stand etc ? Baby's perfectly fine my bloods are fine they think it could be muscular ? It reli scared me as it was uncomfortable to even walk ? Any suggestions or anyone in the same boat ? Thanks so much x


----------



## ElmaWG

His Stacey. I've seen posts on this same topic in the second or third trimester forums. But I don't remember if there was a conclusive answer, sorry. But I do remember a number of women had experienced a "bruising" feeling near belly button, and They were reassured it was nothing to worry to much about. You might try posting there? Also "donkey ages" lol. I've never heard that!

Well, I'm one week from 3rd tri, and my husband and hi have just started seriously thinking about moving. Soon. We'd be staying in the same town....but still, feels kind of crazy. Would need to find a house, ,pack, move, unpack, all before baby comes. :dohh:


----------



## Leann83

Hi Stacey! I had one really sore point from Monday until about yesterday. Just under left side of my bump. Hurt to press and was a lot sharper when standing up/moving after sitting down for a while. I had routine appt on Monday and apparently that's where the baby's head is so I'm assuming it's from that! Can only imagine what it's gonna be like when baby is so much bigger in a few weeks!


----------



## stacey&bump

Thank you girls I'm reli hoping it's just bruising from kicks but surely at 25 weeks would the baby be that strong ? The doc said the only other thing it could be would be placental abruption ? But since I got scanned last nite and she said my placenta was fine then that rules that out ? It's sore to walk and sore to press :( I've
Never experienced with is with my first


----------



## justplay91

Stacey, I had that with my son a lot. I haven't had it at all this time yet, but I'm expecting it soon. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## stacey&bump

Just play were u even uncomfortable walking ? It hurts me to even sneeze :( just hoping it goes away soon


----------



## justplay91

Yes! It was weird. I'd get these really sore spots, and then sometimes it would seem that they would just disappear. And they'd be back as mysteriously as they had gone! Muscle bruising sounds about right.


----------



## blinker86

Anyone else having increased difficulty sleeping? I've always been a GREAT sleeper...falling asleep right away and staying asleep throughout the night. Last night I woke up around 3:30 and couldn't get back to sleep until 5:00. Most of the time it seems to be my sinuses and stuffy nose or back pain that's the problem. I use a humidifier every night, but that doesn't always seem to do the trick. I've been contemplating getting a massage or seeing a chiropractor to help with the pain issue. I just want to get my sleep before baby comes!!


----------



## Indian Maa

Stacey, I get these pains too... Looks like its normal.. medicated oils and warm(to hot) water bath surely helps... Indians use this ayurvedic massage oil called pinda thailam... suggested by ayurvedic doctors for pregnant women and for post partum recovery... https://www.amazon.com/Arya-Vaidya-Sala-Kottakkal-Pinda/dp/B005O0830A .... try if you would like 
dhanwantharam is good a suggested in pregnancy too https://www.amazon.com/Arya-Vaidya-...sbs_194_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1J2ZG5VB71FZ1SQY8FAQ

Elma, your shifting plans scares me... A bump, toddler and moving isn't going to be easy... good luck... we had plans to buy a house or move to a different place on rent... but I felt it overwhelming at this stage and postponed it...


----------



## Willow82

blinker86 said:


> Anyone else having increased difficulty sleeping? I've always been a GREAT sleeper...falling asleep right away and staying asleep throughout the night. Last night I woke up around 3:30 and couldn't get back to sleep until 5:00. Most of the time it seems to be my sinuses and stuffy nose or back pain that's the problem. I use a humidifier every night, but that doesn't always seem to do the trick. I've been contemplating getting a massage or seeing a chiropractor to help with the pain issue. I just want to get my sleep before baby comes!!

Yeah, I've found sleeping really difficult recently as well. I wake up in the middle of the night needing a wee and then I can't get back to sleep, so annoying! I don't feel uncomfortable or in pain, I'm just wide awake.


----------



## Kallie3000

I just wake up to pee at 3 am! But so far getting back to sleep okay.


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Willow82 said:


> blinker86 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else having increased difficulty sleeping? I've always been a GREAT sleeper...falling asleep right away and staying asleep throughout the night. Last night I woke up around 3:30 and couldn't get back to sleep until 5:00. Most of the time it seems to be my sinuses and stuffy nose or back pain that's the problem. I use a humidifier every night, but that doesn't always seem to do the trick. I've been contemplating getting a massage or seeing a chiropractor to help with the pain issue. I just want to get my sleep before baby comes!!
> 
> Yeah, I've found sleeping really difficult recently as well. I wake up in the middle of the night needing a wee and then I can't get back to sleep, so annoying! I don't feel uncomfortable or in pain, I'm just wide awake.Click to expand...

Me too. But I'm like you Willow and not in pain just can't fall back to sleep. Hope it resolves itself next week tho as I'm back to work after 6 weeks off so not looking forward to the 6am alarm when I'm having difficulty sleeping xx


----------



## justplay91

Ugh, the discomfort while trying to sleep has definitely begun for me. My son still wakes up in the night once or twice, and it's always hard for me to get back to sleep afterwards.


----------



## blinker86

I usually don't have too much trouble getting back to sleep, but last night was just terrible. I've definitely been tossing and turning more than usual though. Hopefully DH won't mind if I add another pillow for support...he probably thinks I'm slowly trying to push him out of bed!

Aside from sleep issues, today is my V-Day! Yay!


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats on v-day Blinker!! So exciting :)

I've been a bit restless and finding it hard to fall back asleep after getting up to pee at night too. One thing that always works for me is eating a small snack. Eating tends to make me a bit lethargic, so when I am tossing and turning I get up, have two crackers, a small glass of milk and a piece of fruit and typically that is enough to make me tired. I know its not ideal to eat at night, but I do try to keep it healthy and its better than spending hours not being able to doze off! I don't know if this would work for everyone else, but its worth a try!


----------



## Ameli

Yeah, that helps me at night too, poco. I usually have a bowl of cereal. Happy v-day, blinker!


----------



## LadybugWest

Happy v-day blinker!


----------



## luna_19

Oh yeah I forgot about needing to get up to eat during the night, I always did that with Devyn but haven't had to this time maybe because he gets me up so early anyways :dohh:


----------



## PocoHR

Glad to read I'm not the only one. It's amazing how efficiently a small snack works to put me to sleep. For me, it really makes the difference.


----------



## LillyTame

So you guys are eating in the middle of the night?! The last few nights I've been getting hungry and I'm like "but why?!" lol I don't want to get into the habit of eating in the middle of the night so I try to ignore it and go back to sleep or I'll have a tall glass of milk. I guess as baby gets bigger I'll have to cave and eat during the night too, something small. I've only gained 1.8lbs so it's not like I don't have any wiggle room.


----------



## PocoHR

Lilly - I'll usually have crackers, milk and fruit at night. It calms me right down and puts me to sleep. Not ideal, but, temporarily necessary!


----------



## kneeswrites

I have been eating soooo much lately. It sucks. I have like six meals a day..l breakfast lunch and dinner, and second breakfast, second lunch, and second dinner. Lmao. It's so crazy after having no appetite for the entire first tri. 

We have a private 4d scan booked for September 7th! It's at the same place we had our private scan with Keebs. I am so beyond excited. And impatient. I can't wait to see his face omg.

Anyone else getting horribly impatient with waiting for our due dates? I am SO ready for newborn cuddles. Ugh!


I also just realized that Caoimhe is a month away from being 30 months. 2.5 years. By the time Ruadhan is born she will be nearly three. I kinda wanna cry :'(


----------



## justplay91

I'm thinking maybe this time is a big growth spurt for our babies. I have been soooo hungry all the time recently. I hadn't gained any weight at all until like 20 weeks and then the next thing you know, I've gained like 10 pounds in 6 weeks!

Knees, I have a 4d scan on September 15th. I'll be 28 weeks. I had one at the same gestation with my son; I can't wait to compare them!!


----------



## Kallie3000

I'm kind of going the opposite where I'm trying to reduce what I'm eating! But only because I've been eating too much junk food - not good for baby anyways. Back on the healthy food train, lots of small meals and such. *sigh*


----------



## K8te

I'm not too bad with eating at night I find im hungry through the day but by early evening I'm not fussed so I try to eat what I need early on in little bits.

Aw so exciting about everyone's 3d scans, ours is on the 26thband I can't wait. It's getting done at 27 weeks which was the same as our first DS so it will be nice to compare the pictures.

Hoping we can get some sleep suits after the appointment as its in mothercare as I have everything else just not many sleep suits. I'm not keen on all the light blue so I'm struggling.

Other than that we managed to get a baby monitor for £80 in the sale, it was £200 in toys R us! Also picked up the Isofix for our newborn seat so I think everything is just about sorted. It seems so long until due date though so I'm getting impatient as well. But we have managed to book a day off for OH is November to go and get all the Xmas shopping :blush:

X


----------



## Twinmum87

Oh gosh Christmas shopping, it's a nightmare this year. Gosh knows how we are going to afford it with all the complete rubbish that's been going on with child tax credits yet again completely screwing up the claim then telling me they have over paid me by hundreds ... Every single year at least once a year they completely screw me over. I give them 100% correct and upto date info yet the idiots are so pathetic at doing their jobs they mess everything up. I have been giving info for the same change of circumstance repeatedly for 6 weeks now and they keeps saying it's not been done, not sending out forms they want me to fill in. Sick to death of calling them to sought out their cock ups. Council tax has messed up too and taken 4 attempts to come close to sorting that out and they have still put the info in wrong and we will have to go in again. I put a cheque in and bank said it would clear on the 23rd then they bounced a direct debit on the 24th because the cheque apparently had not cleard so now got charges for that. It's beyond a joke. i never get more than a couple months with out stupid things like this going on just because people don't do their jobs properly. They don't get how seriously they screw up people's lives pulling these stunts.

Just so stressed out now. OH's grandma was asked to feed my guinea pigs whilst we was away for the weekend and I put 2 tubs of food in the fridge and told her one tub to be put in each cage and to put more hay in. Come back and she had put half of one tub out only, was a bit of hay in one cage and nothing in the other at all so most likely she only fed the pig in one cage and didn't even bother with the others at all. They were all absolutely starving. :(

Keep getting so many trapped nerves it is so painful.


----------



## justplay91

Yikes, I hadn't even thought about Christmas shopping this year. Hopefully our families will understand that we've just had babies and can't necessarily afford all the stuff Christmas usually brings with it.


----------



## K8te

Oh that sounds like a lot of stress Twinmum! I hate banks when it comes to cheques.
thankfully I don't have to deal with tax credits as we aren't entitled now but for the few months we were it was nothing but hassle with them and when you ring it's like going round in circles, when they actually answer the phone that is. I used to hate waiting on hold for 15-30mins even when they had just opened.

I'm hoping and praying baby is either early or a few days over as I have lots to do and some very unhelpful in laws who do not understand the need for space.

X


----------



## laurac1988

We're doing minimal Christmas shopping. She's due Christmas day - there's nothing more important. 
It would be nice if she comes a couple of days early


----------



## luna_19

Not only are we doing minimal shopping I have already informed hubby we are not doing any visiting outside the house for Xmas, if people want to see us they can come here!


----------



## K8te

Oh that sounds like my idea of heaven Luna!

Unfortunately it's our year to go to the in laws, as of next year we are staying home it's just too much hassle to try and fit everyone in.

I couldn't do a minimal Christmas I don't think, I love it too much, plus DS is already super excited, I don't think he realises how far away it actually is.

X


----------



## justplay91

Luna, cheers to that! My in-laws are great about understanding boundaries, but my mom's family... Not so much. But she's just going to have to accept that with a brand new vulnerable baby I think we're going to have a just-us Christmas. I really don't want to expose her to all those germs, plus I'm not about to try wrangling a toddler, trying to breastfeed in peace, etc. No thanks!


----------



## Twinmum87

I am worried about just being able to buy for the kids. Usually they get £75 each spent on them. Just get something little for parents and siblings thats it. 

We are still doing family visits this year but I am due right at the start of December. Doubt we would if I was due later on. I have a feeling I will go a week early too. Plus we all live on the same block as OH's family and my mum is not far away. OH's Aunt does christmas eve, his mum does new years eve and his gran does new years day. The travel cot is extremely easy to fold and has wheels for transport and a waterproof bag to go in so really easy to take that along for baby to sleep in and they are not like loud music and everyone getting bladdered gatherings. It is just general chit chat and a little drink so nothing that would disturb baby. If it was a full on party we wouldn't go with baby so young.


----------



## luna_19

justplay91 said:


> Luna, cheers to that! My in-laws are great about understanding boundaries, but my mom's family... Not so much. But she's just going to have to accept that with a brand new vulnerable baby I think we're going to have a just-us Christmas. I really don't want to expose her to all those germs, plus I'm not about to try wrangling a toddler, trying to breastfeed in peace, etc. No thanks!

Exactly! I vividly remember how tough that first month was, sure this may be an easier baby but either way I still plan on spending a lot of time in bed for that first month, no way I'm packing up a toddler and a newborn and heading an hour away for an entire day, it was bad enough with just Devyn when he was 2 months old he was miserable being out all day :nope:


----------



## Leann83

Minimal Christmas for us too. We have siblings, parents, nephews etc to buy for but I won't be spending what I usually do on them, not when I'll be out of work! Def staying home for Xmas dinner this year, actually looking forward to it just a being our little family of four :cloud9: Every year we pack up and spend Christmas dinner/night at one side of the family and then the day and night after at the other side. I swore after last year I was done with that, I feel awful letting DS open his presents then having to pack up and take him away from them for two days. Will prob do some small visits but they can come to us this year!


----------



## ElmaWG

I'm really looking forward to Christmas. Last year we drove far away to spend Xmas with my parents, and the year before we drove far away to spend in with DH's parents. This year, people can come to us! DS1 will be old enough to hopefully do some fun Xmas activities, crafts, etc. And DS2 will be about a month old, and hopefully we'll be somewhat settled (though surely sleep deprived). I just hope I have the time and energy to do stuff with DS1. I desperately hope this baby sleeps better that DS1 did!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

LOL Christmas I might be pushing out a baby! Official due date according to 6 week scan is Christmas Day but as we did IVF I know the dates and going by the original it's Christmas Eve. Either way, it could be a Christmas Day baby! We'll be hanging at home by ourselves - doing DH's family Christmas a week before with presents & food and may do the same with my family. Then we can just spend time together either with me in labour, or at home trying to get into labour :) x


----------



## Willow82

We're really uncertain about what to do for Christmas as we're due at the inlaws this year which is about a 300 mile trip with a 3 year old and a newborn! I'm due early December which makes it technically possible (hopefully) to go but I don't know how practical it will be. I hadn't even thought of being there exposing baby to germs but I guess that will happen especially as my OH's nephews will be there who are 6 and 4. It makes much more sense for us to stay at home and have a quiet Christmas but I much prefer being away and I loved spending Christmas at the inlaws last time we did it. Argh...


----------



## laurac1988

I'm kind of like. "presents? Guys! I grew you a human!"


----------



## PocoHR

I agree with you laura, my present to everyone is the sweet new baby! I'll put a little bow on his head :) 

For us, Christmas is going to be at our house this year. My in-laws and my brother and sister in-law are coming from France (with their three kids) for about two weeks total. Hopefully the baby will be a few weeks old by then, and I'll be in decent shape. I'm actually really looking forward to it, because they are wonderful people and I'm sure they will help me with cooking, cleaning and everything. They are very active and like to go out and do things too, so I think I'll get a lot of breaks where it will just be me and the baby at home. I think it's going to be good, a perfect welcome for baby to the world :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I forgot to update but I'm now due 6th Dec with a pink bump :)


----------



## PocoHR

Awww congrats Isabella!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Isabella! Welcome aboard team pink!


----------



## Kallie3000

laurac1988 said:


> i'm kind of like. "presents? Guys! I grew you a human!"

this!


----------



## justplay91

You guys, we are almost in the third trimester... Not even 2 more weeks for me!


----------



## LillyTame

Booooo! So jealous of the beginning of Dec ladies! :sulk: :haha:


----------



## K8te

Ha! I was just thinking the same Lilly!


----------



## Willow82

justplay91 said:


> You guys, we are almost in the third trimester... Not even 2 more weeks for me!

Crazy! I count third tri as starting from 27 weeks so I'm there in three days! 

Is anyone starting to think about the birth? I've started to worry about it as it draws closer as I had a third degree tear with my first and really really don't want it to happen again. DS was also 8lb 1 and five days early and given that I look massive already, I really don't want to push a 10 pounder out of me!


----------



## K8te

Try not to worry too much willow, they do say that you only produce a baby that your body can naturally birth. Not sure in the truth in this but it's a nice thought.

I'm trying to stay relaxed as I know it helps labour to progress so I'm taking it as it comes. I'm keeping everything crossed for regular contractions so I can go to the birthing centre, with my first LO I had contractions between 1 and 3 minutes from 2cm so I really struggled. I had a first degree tear so I can't imagine how bad a 3rd degree was for you. 

Fingers crossed for a more straight forward birth for you

X


----------



## BethMaassen

Willow - I ahve already started worrying about birth. My doula has me reading a couple childbirth books. The birth of my daughter (nearly 17 months ago) was pretty traumatic. So I have been thinking and worrying about it for some time. 

In fact I started a thread about it in the home/natural birth forum a few days ago.. Which I am getting great support out of. And also have my doula. 

So yes, I am already thinking and worrying about birth already.


----------



## justplay91

Even for you late December ladies, not even a month left in second tri! It'll be here before you know it!


----------



## cutestuff

Is it too late for me to join???? Currently 30 and 24 plus 6 with my first little girl. Edd is December 17 or 18. Can't wait to finally meet her....


----------



## Kallie3000

cutestuff said:


> Is it too late for me to join???? Currently 30 and 24 plus 6 with my first little girl. Edd is December 17 or 18. Can't wait to finally meet her....

Welcome!


----------



## blinker86

Welcome, cutestuff!!

I'm also worried about the birth but trying not to think about it too much yet. The last time I did this I was barely 16 years old, induced for preeclampsia, shipped off to a different hospital than the one I had planned to deliver at, and had an episiotomy without any say so. Needless to say, it wasn't the ideal experience, and handing over my son to his adoptive parents after the whole thing didn't make it any better.

However, I figure that if I could do all of that then, surely at 29 I can take on whatever comes my way. I'm just hoping that this birth is much, much different. We're signed up for several classes at the hospital started next month, and I'm looking forward to those!


----------



## justplay91

I'm worrying about the birth, too. Mostly I'm concerned about being away from my little boy for 2-3 days. The idea of it makes me want to cry :cry:. I'm also scared because I had a 2nd degree tear and also an emergency bleed after birth that required a blood transfusion. My doc knows it was traumatizing and has offered to do a c-section instead, but I've opted to do the vaginal birth again. I hope everything goes great for all of us!


----------



## Kallie3000

Interestingly, after all my anxiety throughout pregnancy so far, I'm feeling really calm now (have been pretty much since I hit 24 weeks - knock on wood, hoping this feeling continues!). Going through my first draft birth plan with my OB REALLY helped me feel a lot less anxiety about the birth itself. As my husband said, in the end, it is only one day, and you end up with your baby and have the rest of your lives together. So I am actually starting to really look forward to everything to come!

Glad I have three months (more or less) to prepare. Starting to think about when to take maternity leave and all that stuff. Hoping to get my house in order sooner rather than later!


----------



## Twinmum87

cutestuff said:


> Is it too late for me to join???? Currently 30 and 24 plus 6 with my first little girl. Edd is December 17 or 18. Can't wait to finally meet her....

Never too late! Hello! You have any other children?

Just play, I never know wether to go off 27 or 28 weeks as 3rd tri as everywhere seems to say different. Either way it's 2 days or 9 days to go lol! Just cannot wait for my next scan. Will be at 28+3. See if I am having another tiny one or not.


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi cutestuff! :flower: I hope you're having a smooth pregnancy so far.

I can't believing I'm almost 28 weeks and I feel SO big. I also can't believe I've gained nearly 20lbs already:dohh:. I'm not really overly worried about the birth, but I find myself thinking about it more and more as the weeks go by. and I really have SO much to do between now and then, and that definitely stresses me out.


----------



## justplay91

Twinmum, I never know either. I've read everything from 26 weeks-29 weeks. Who knows?! I'm going to officially consider it 28 weeks for me. That when I have my next scan, too! Just a fun 3d one for me.


----------



## cutestuff

Hi and thank you for the welcome. This is our first baby but have some issues have come up. I have gained 19 pounds so far which sucks and I have elevated blood pressure so I have to get tested for preeclampsia and she has some cysts loosely linked to t18. Getting a follow up ultrasound in about a month so all I can do is wait. I am trying to take each month as it comes with these issues and not focus on what will happen in a couple months from now. Just want to be done already so I can meet her and know she is safe and healthy....


----------



## luna_19

Welcome! :)

I am weird I'm so looking forward to giving birth :haha: we had a very negative hospital experience last.time so are.planning a home birth and at this point it is a go as long as I get to 37 weeks :) my first labour was very fast so expecting a really quick one again just hope I have time to get the pool set up and.for hubby to.get home if he is at work!


----------



## Indian Maa

welcome cute stuff and hi everyone! hope all are doing fine..

not very regular here.. had too many ppl visiting us.. guess its all over now..sigh!!

very tired with real bad PGP and breathing problems..i just feel the baby is pressing my lungs! I just managed to put on 5 pounds and at times I worry if the baby is big enough and if theres enough water...no scans after 20th week..


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

cutestuff said:


> Is it too late for me to join???? Currently 30 and 24 plus 6 with my first little girl. Edd is December 17 or 18. Can't wait to finally meet her....

Welcome Cutestuff!
My due date is 17th December with a pink bump too :) xx


----------



## Twinmum87

cutestuff said:


> Hi and thank you for the welcome. This is our first baby but have some issues have come up. I have gained 19 pounds so far which sucks and I have elevated blood pressure so I have to get tested for preeclampsia and she has some cysts loosely linked to t18. Getting a follow up ultrasound in about a month so all I can do is wait. I am trying to take each month as it comes with these issues and not focus on what will happen in a couple months from now. Just want to be done already so I can meet her and know she is safe and healthy....

I hope what ever is discovered is the best case scenario. Do they have you on BP meds to keep it under control and try to prevent Pre-eclamsia?



luna_19 said:


> Welcome! :)
> 
> I am weird I'm so looking forward to giving birth :haha: we had a very negative hospital experience last.time so are.planning a home birth and at this point it is a go as long as I get to 37 weeks :) my first labour was very fast so expecting a really quick one again just hope I have time to get the pool set up and.for hubby to.get home if he is at work!

Not weird. I am looking forward to it too. I am kinda scared of tearing but there is nothing I can do so trying to push it out of my mind as it is beyond my control. My worst fears of birthing are that the Dr's and MW's will mither me. I cannot be accepted into a MLU and do not want to do a home birth even thou it sound brilliant because of the combination of it being my first vaginal birth and a vbac. Really do not want to be on the labour ward thou. After everything that happened last time I just want so desperately to actually see and hold my baby after its born and take it home with me.



Indian Maa said:


> welcome cute stuff and hi everyone! hope all are doing fine..
> 
> not very regular here.. had too many ppl visiting us.. guess its all over now..sigh!!
> 
> very tired with real bad PGP and breathing problems..i just feel the baby is pressing my lungs! I just managed to put on 5 pounds and at times I worry if the baby is big enough and if theres enough water...no scans after 20th week..

Honestly I wouldn't worry too much about weight gain. I had put on 9lb with twins at 28 weeks and Dr's were never concerned. I have put more on this time and I don't know why. Eating better than I did last time lol! I only get extra scans because of DD being born on the 6th percentile plus they will check fluid as DS had dangerously low fluid to the point I was lucky he was born able to breathe. I wouldn't want to go the whole last 20 weeks without a scan it seems so long! Not nice when finding it hard to breath. Hope they can find something to help with your PGP. Will it clear off straight after the birth or will it take a little while?


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not thinking too much about birth to be honest. I'm just seeing it as a means to an end. Something we _have_ to go through to get our little ones - and they will be so worth it! 

I have to admit though, that calmness has only come on since changing hospitals. When we were booked at the old hospital, it was all I thought about!


----------



## cutestuff

Right now I am taking comfort in knowing she is active and other than the cysts has a normal scan so they tell me there is a 99 percent chance she is fine. The ultrasound is just to make sure she is still all good. No meds yet but no symptoms of preeclampsia either other than high blood pressure so not sure how worried I am about that. Hopefully its all good. Worse case scenario is increased monitoring until I can deliver with a higher chance of c section or induction which is fine by me...as long as she hangs in there 10 more weeks I can deal with that. Just praying and focusing on the positive right now.....how is everyone else????


----------



## Fliss

I have been tested for things that increase my risk of PE (because I developed it - or a very similar thing - when Nathan was 3 days old) and I've come back as low risk so I'm taking the 75mg aspirin they recommended and hopefully that will be enough.

They might want to monitor you a bit more - yesterday's scan for me was a growth scan for her and checking everything was tickety boo with the blood flow in both my uterus and the cord - and we were all good so yay 

So I shall hope eveyrhting is the same for you :hugs:


----------



## cutestuff

Hi fliss. That would be great. I never thought about all these stupid complications and am finding myself thinking about the worst case scenario but that is not helping. Getting out of town for a couple days this weekend so hopefully that helps...


----------



## luna_19

I definitely recommend reading Ina May's guide to childbirth for anyone feeling worried (or even if you're not!) I didn't read it the first time because my plan was to get ALL THE DRUGS but I ended up being all natural with the exception of a panicking Dr right at the end :| it's really amazing what your body just knows how to do. She talks a lot about how state of mind makes a huge difference in how fast you dilate and how much everything can stretch without tearing, :)


----------



## Willow82

luna_19 said:


> I definitely recommend reading Ina May's guide to childbirth for anyone feeling worried (or even if you're not!) I didn't read it the first time because my plan was to get ALL THE DRUGS but I ended up being all natural with the exception of a panicking Dr right at the end :| it's really amazing what your body just knows how to do. She talks a lot about how state of mind makes a huge difference in how fast you dilate and how much everything can stretch without tearing, :)

Ooh, I think I might buy this! I took 19 hours of regular contractions just to dilate to 2cm. I'm not sure my state of mind was very good ;)


----------



## PocoHR

Grrr, baby is not very active today. Move little dude!


----------



## luna_19

Willow82 said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I definitely recommend reading Ina May's guide to childbirth for anyone feeling worried (or even if you're not!) I didn't read it the first time because my plan was to get ALL THE DRUGS but I ended up being all natural with the exception of a panicking Dr right at the end :| it's really amazing what your body just knows how to do. She talks a lot about how state of mind makes a huge difference in how fast you dilate and how much everything can stretch without tearing, :)
> 
> Ooh, I think I might buy this! I took 19 hours of regular contractions just to dilate to 2cm. I'm not sure my state of mind was very good ;)Click to expand...

I didn't realize I was actually in labour until I suddenly felt the need to push, I thought itwas just early labour so I spent the entire time just relaxing :haha:


----------



## K8te

Your birth sounds like my idea of heaven Luna!

Well it's v-day for me today and I've celebrated with Oreos and a bump picture :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Twinmum87

Lol Kate! What you like! ;) wish I had a reason to go get Oreos lol! Yay on reaching vday! :)


----------



## K8te

They were peanut butter ones as well...I enjoyed everyone I ate lol

X


----------



## ElmaWG

K8te, you're looking great!


----------



## justplay91

Is anyone getting stuff ready yet? I know it's still really early, but I feel like I need to start preparing already. The only things I've really done are sorted the clothes (but not washed them yet) and washed the newborn sized cloth diapers. There isn't really much we need to do, other than set up her bassinet in the bedroom and bring out the bouncer and swing. I feel so impatient!


----------



## Babybump87

justplay91 said:


> Is anyone getting stuff ready yet? I know it's still really early, but I feel like I need to start preparing already. The only things I've really done are sorted the clothes (but not washed them yet) and washed the newborn sized cloth diapers. There isn't really much we need to do, other than set up her bassinet in the bedroom and bring out the bouncer and swing. I feel so impatient!

This is exactly how I feel right now!. I just want everything done now lol. Feel kind of in limbo .. waiting game already.lol. Hopefully christmas shopping will make it go quicker. Seen a few christmas bits in the shops yesterday!


----------



## Leann83

justplay91 said:


> Is anyone getting stuff ready yet? I know it's still really early, but I feel like I need to start preparing already. The only things I've really done are sorted the clothes (but not washed them yet) and washed the newborn sized cloth diapers. There isn't really much we need to do, other than set up her bassinet in the bedroom and bring out the bouncer and swing. I feel so impatient!

I need to make a list of stuff that I still need, won't be anything too big like furniture but all the little bits that I need to get add up. I keep thinking we don't need too much more but I need all the bits for myself and hospital bag etc. Need to start picking up the likes of nappies and that in the weekly grocery shopping too.

Got appointment through today for growth scan for Tuesday afternoon, looking forward to seeing little man again :cloud9:

Happy Friday everyone! :flower:


----------



## Willow82

justplay91 said:


> Is anyone getting stuff ready yet? I know it's still really early, but I feel like I need to start preparing already. The only things I've really done are sorted the clothes (but not washed them yet) and washed the newborn sized cloth diapers. There isn't really much we need to do, other than set up her bassinet in the bedroom and bring out the bouncer and swing. I feel so impatient!

I've not done a single thing so far! I really need to get going otherwise this baby will have nowhere to sleep. We need to get a Moses basket, crib for upstairs and a sling as well as smaller items like bottles etc. I want to breastfeed but this time I'm not going to just assume it will happen and want to be more prepared. The baby clothes are stored at my parents so they will be washing them all and bringing them up in October.

I really don't know what to do about the bouncer, we were a bit silly and put it in the cellar where it got mould on it. I washed it and it looks clean apart from the head rest which I've chucked but I'm not sure whether it will be ok to use.


----------



## Pearlie

Hi everyone! Not been on in ages have had a busy summer working & a trip away then a holiday! Now back at work and time is going fast! 

I am nearly done nursery wise, the cotbed, mattress, crib mattress and other bits came this week, waiting on changebag and car seat, have the base and have painted the room, built the drawers and shelves and the blind is up! So really just need to get nappies wipes and that sort of thing then pack hospital bags! 

Have to be super organised as I have my OH bday, his sons, my daughters, and Xmas all within 6 weeks ASWELL as the new baby! 

Hope everyone's well!


----------



## laurac1988

V day for us today! What a relief. We got cake


----------



## PocoHR

Yay! Congrats Laura! 

Congrats to K8te too  

Glad to read that everyone is enjoying some v-day sweets!


----------



## kneeswrites

omg k8te your bump just made me feel so huge lmao! Here's my giant 25 week bump -_- 

This day is awful. I want to cry. Everything is going wrong with our food stamp case and my daughter hasn't been sleeping and I am SO TIRED emotionally and physically :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







25wks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BethMaassen

laurac1988 said:


> V day for us today! What a relief. We got cake

V-day for me as well! COngratulations!! :flower:


----------



## BethMaassen

Aww, Knees, you are not huge. You have a lovely bump!


----------



## K8te

Aw I love your bump knees! I'm at the stage where you can't tell until the end of the day when I've eaten that I'm pregnant.

I've been so impatient with trying to get everything ready. All I need to do is buy some new sleep suits and finish tidying round the nursery and wash the clothes but I'm waiting until maternity to start all the washing. 

X


----------



## Willow82

BethMaassen said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> V day for us today! What a relief. We got cake
> 
> V-day for me as well! COngratulations!! :flower:Click to expand...

Yay for V Day!


----------



## justplay91

Happy v day to those of you hitting 24 weeks today! What a great occasion for cake, laurac!

Wow, props to those of you that have the nursery mostly done already! We've bought and ordered the crib but it won't be here for another 6-9 weeks. Her future room is still filled with all the things we can't figure out where to put from moving, lol. We bought some cute wall decals that we'll be putting in there eventually. Since she'll be in the room with us for awhile, I don't see a big need to rush the nursery.

Cute bumps, k8te and knees! You've inspired me to post a 27 week bump shot!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0319_1.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## K8te

Lovely bump Justplay!


----------



## ElmaWG

Poco, you'd mention baby wasn't moving much? How's that going now?

Knees, being pregnant is so physically and emotionally draining, especially with a toddler, especially especially if that toddler isn't sleeping. It's tough, but hang in there!

I actually have bought nearly everything we'll need except for a few odds and ends (breastpads, bottles, pacifiers, etc)--stuff I can easily buy at anytime. I have nearly all the newborn-6mo clothes baby boy will need. Well, I could use a few more, but I'm sure I'll be getting some gifted to us. 

Baby will eventually share a room with DS1, but for now (well when he's born) he'll be in a pack 'n play in next to my bed. So no nursery to set up, which I think is great! :haha: Getting a dresser delivered tonight, and then I'll start getting the clothes and cloth diapers out of the basement. That's exciting!

And I'm third trimester!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nikie

I ordered my silver cross nursery furniture yesterday! I love it so much! It won't be delivered until end if Oct but it's a massive expense so relieved to get it out of the way!


----------



## PocoHR

Hi Elma, baby was just having a quiet day that day, he picked right back up with the punches and kicks the next day :) 

Sounds like you are almost all ready for your little bundle to arrive!!! Its so exciting :) Congrats on third tri! I'll be there on Thursday!


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi ladies I'm really going to try to be more active in this group I'm always so busy & tired ! Hope ur all keeping well ? X


----------



## LadybugWest

Hello all! Congrats to all the ladies making v day and welcome to all the new mommies!

All is good here. Little squish is so active! I have been making my diagram for the nursery. We honestly just need the crib for the nursery. There is already plenty of storage space. I trying to decide between a rocker and a lazy boy for nursing. I haven't really bought anything as I've been advised to wait until after my baby shower. For now I've just been adding everything to the registry which is a good thing since I get a discount off of anything in the registry. 26 weeks for me tomorrow! Time us just flying by.


----------



## LadybugWest

Kallie3000 said:


> Interestingly, after all my anxiety throughout pregnancy so far, I'm feeling really calm now (have been pretty much since I hit 24 weeks - knock on wood, hoping this feeling continues!). Going through my first draft birth plan with my OB REALLY helped me feel a lot less anxiety about the birth itself. As my husband said, in the end, it is only one day, and you end up with your baby and have the rest of your lives together. So I am actually starting to really look forward to everything to come!
> 
> Glad I have three months (more or less) to prepare. Starting to think about when to take maternity leave and all that stuff. Hoping to get my house in order sooner rather than later!

I have decided to worry only about today because it's all that I can control. Worrying about tomorrow won't help me one bit so I refuse to do it. I am excited for the birth and I am preparing myself and my husband so we aren't completely going in blind. But what will be will be. It helps me not to worry excessively.


----------



## Indian Maa

Twinmum87;36104273
[quote="Indian Maa said:


> welcome cute stuff and hi everyone! hope all are doing fine..
> 
> not very regular here.. had too many ppl visiting us.. guess its all over now..sigh!!
> 
> very tired with real bad PGP and breathing problems..i just feel the baby is pressing my lungs! I just managed to put on 5 pounds and at times I worry if the baby is big enough and if theres enough water...no scans after 20th week..

Honestly I wouldn't worry too much about weight gain. I had put on 9lb with twins at 28 weeks and Dr's were never concerned. I have put more on this time and I don't know why. Eating better than I did last time lol! I only get extra scans because of DD being born on the 6th percentile plus they will check fluid as DS had dangerously low fluid to the point I was lucky he was born able to breathe. I wouldn't want to go the whole last 20 weeks without a scan it seems so long! Not nice when finding it hard to breath. Hope they can find something to help with your PGP. Will it clear off straight after the birth or will it take a little while?[/QUOTE]

Hi, wasn't online for a few days again. Just too tired. I managed to put on another 3 pounds in a week :wacko: that's just not nice I think... but not worried now about not gaining weight :winkwink: Having no fluid is scary but last time what I had was extra fluid. Hope this time goes all fine for you.I had PGP last time too but it just vanished after birth... so its another 2.5 months to hold the little one to my chest and get rid of all these.Cant wait :)


----------



## kneeswrites

He seriously looks so much like my daughter. I can't wait til December omg.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Willow82

kneeswrites said:


> He seriously looks so much like my daughter. I can't wait til December omg.

Lovely pic! :)


----------



## joeliza24

Look at that cute little face! He's adorable Knees!


----------



## Fliss

V-Day, V-Day, V-Day.

I must be one of the last now?


----------



## blinker86

I feel like we're so far behind in getting things for baby, but I'm trying to hold off until our shower to see what we get. We do have the nursery painted though and the crib and dresser are set up. We just installed a new closet shelving system this weekend as well. We have a few other odds and ends like a pack n play, highchair, some clothes, bibs, and bottles, but we definitely still need a lot!

I did my one hour glucose on Saturday along with my antibody screen and then got my Rhogam injection since I'm Rh-Negative. I'm crossing my fingers hard that I pass the glucose and don't have to do the 3 hour.


----------



## K8te

Lovely photo knees! Making me excited for ours.

I haven't weighed myself in weeks, I was up 6lb I can see it being about 11-12 now with how I feel.

X


----------



## LillyTame

V-day here! :happydance:

High five, fliss! :friends:


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats to all the V-Day ladies! So exciting :) 

Knees - That is a great pic!!! He's adorable :) 

I had a cute pregnancy moment yesterday. I had the edge of my laptop resting high on my belly, and the baby started kicking at it. He must have liked feeling the resistance because he kept kicking until he almost pushed it right off my belly. Sooooo fun :-D


----------



## K8te

I do that with my iPad Poco. If I'm laid down and lay it on my belly he kicks away for ages.

It's so cute isn't it

X


----------



## Indian Maa

Cute picture knees!

Poco an K8te, I do that as well.. especially when he's too lazy and not moving...but then I don't keep it for long thinking it might trouble him. Another trick is to lay on your stomach for just 5 sec.. the lazy bum moves!!


----------



## PocoHR

K8te - it is the cutest thing :) 

IndianMa, I'll have to try laying on my stomach, I think its been months since I've laid on my stomach!


----------



## cutestuff

I did not know we celebrated v day.. I did not know it had another meaning. Coming up on 26 weeks here


----------



## Twinmum87

I think the celebration is more just the relief that upon reaching 24 weeks, babies survival odds start shooting up and all will be done to try and save the baby.

Just want me scan to be here now to see everything is ok and baby isn't too small or having fluid problems this time. 5 more days to go. Whooping cough jab booked for 28th sept as that was the earliest appointment available the nurses at the surgery are so busy.


----------



## blinker86

Got the call from my doctor's office that I passed my one hour glucose test, and I'm so glad! I've had bouts of really excessive thirst lately, so of course I've been self-diagnosing myself and thinking that I probably have gestational diabetes, but it's a relief to know that I don't!


----------



## Willow82

blinker86 said:


> Got the call from my doctor's office that I passed my one hour glucose test, and I'm so glad! I've had bouts of really excessive thirst lately, so of course I've been self-diagnosing myself and thinking that I probably have gestational diabetes, but it's a relief to know that I don't!

That's great!

I've really struggled today due to horrible groin pain which is shooting down my leg. It hurts to stand, walk, sit, do anything. I'm ridiculously slow walking and look like a lame duck, I'm waddling that much. Not sure if it's SPD or not as its only really triggered when I'm at work. I was fine yesterday. Anyway, I've left work early to go home and polish off my 3 year old's birthday cake :)


----------



## blinker86

Hope it improves, Willow. Cake makes everything better!


----------



## justplay91

Glad your GD test came back negative, blinker. Wish I would get as lucky! I had it with my son and passed my early GD test this pregnancy by only 1 point. So I'm fully expecting to fail next week when I have my follow up test. But oh well, it's not that bad. It just forces me to eat a lot healthier. Lol.


----------



## K8te

Great news Blinker!

Sorry you seem to be having difficulty Willow.

These past few days when I go to bed and lay on my left side bubs decides it's a fun time to start having a party but if I move on my back he stops but as soon as I go back on my left he starts kicking, I'm thinking it must be the pressure on my left where he's laying.
x


----------



## Babybump87

My knee cap popped out of place this afternoon causing me to fall backwards into our laundry basket, knocking that over and onto my bum!!.:wacko: Good iob the basket was there! It seemed to pop straight back in when I straightened my leg. :shrug:

Hurts like hell now . Anyone ever have that happen to them? .


----------



## K8te

Me!

Used to happen all the time when I was a teenager, hurts like hell, used to happen if I sat down with my leg underneath me but like you said as soon as I straightened it went back into place. It does take your breath though.

Hope you feel better

X


----------



## Twinmum87

I haven issues with my right knee and that happens to me a lot. Especially lately as I cannot take my strong anti inflamat oriels whilst pregnant.

Found out what all my nerve pain is down to, my curve in my spine has lead to me tilting my pelvis too far forward when I stand which has caused muscle problems in my back and abdomen and the extra weight from the pregnacy being all out front and being pushed forward has caused problems in my sacroiliac joint which has lots of swelling around it and is putting too much pressure on the nerves and causing extreme pain and restriction of movement. Me trying to stand correctly to re train my muscles to work the way they should is causing a hell of a lot of pain as they are not used to it. Just standing up for a few mins makes me feel like I have just spent and hour doing intense abdo work and makes my back ache even more. :( and the physio put a load of this tape over the joint, says it can help ... Looks like I have a gigantic pink flower on my lower back. Need to keep it there for 5 days.


----------



## Indian Maa

Babybump87 said:


> My knee cap popped out of place this afternoon causing me to fall backwards into our laundry basket, knocking that over and onto my bum!!.:wacko: Good iob the basket was there! It seemed to pop straight back in when I straightened my leg. :shrug:
> 
> Hurts like hell now . Anyone ever have that happen to them? .

That's scary how you fell down. I get this too. last time when it happened, I put it straight myself by sitting on bed and straightening my leg. I swear, its unexplainably painful. I think pregnancy makes the joints further vulnerable. Need to be super careful even when changing position/sides while sleeping.

ideally it shouldn't hurt much after getting it back in place... may be some nerves or ligaments are injured. Try some heat and cold press and doctor if it isn't better by a day.


----------



## Indian Maa

Willow82 said:


> blinker86 said:
> 
> 
> Got the call from my doctor's office that I passed my one hour glucose test, and I'm so glad! I've had bouts of really excessive thirst lately, so of course I've been self-diagnosing myself and thinking that I probably have gestational diabetes, but it's a relief to know that I don't!
> 
> That's great!
> 
> I've really struggled today due to horrible groin pain which is shooting down my leg. It hurts to stand, walk, sit, do anything. I'm ridiculously slow walking and look like a lame duck, I'm waddling that much. Not sure if it's SPD or not as its only really triggered when I'm at work. I was fine yesterday. Anyway, I've left work early to go home and polish off my 3 year old's birthday cake :)Click to expand...

Hi Willow, that's exactly what I have. When I move around, I get it worse. I had too many visitors last month and I was literally dragging myself around in home to do chores. I was very emotional feeling helpless and kept crying alone. But I could rest a lot since the beginning of September and I am much better. I did not even ask doctor, because I don't like pain killers during pregnancy, it can improve if we take rest and last time I had it ; it just vanished after birth. I think its normal for some of us. slowing down makes sense. Hope you get to rest and feel better soon. 

I thought this is something to do with PGP https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a564618/pelvic-girdle-pain-pgp


----------



## stacey&bump

Knees ur 3d pic is amazing , baby is so cute ! I am dying to see what my wee baby looks like with a 3d but too scared incase they can tell the sex :( lol ! 27 weeks +2 now ! It's scary how much it's flown in & I'm loving feeling baby get stronger weeks by week ! Ladies when wil you start to pack your hospital bag ?? I can't remember when I started packing it with eabha lol x


----------



## ElmaWG

Stacey, I'll probably pack my hospital bag around 32 weeks. And install the car seat around then too. Of course it will probably make those last 8ish weeks go by even more slowly. But baby could come early...two friends recently had their babies 4+ weeks early, so that possibility is On my mind. Actually last night I dreamt that I was at work and went into labor at 30 weeks. And because of it I missed a work party where there were cupcakes....NOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Fliss

I had Nathan at 5 weeks early and bag was only 3/4 packed. So I'm under orders from DH to have mine DONE by October 1st - he is taking NO chances!

Those of you who have had the GTT already - do they check on the baby at all, or is it just you they look at?


----------



## Twinmum87

I have been 'packing mine this week' since 24 weeks lol! Something keeps happening to make us have no money to buy a few bits of toiletries and mattresses (maternity towels) etc for the bag so not packed the clothes yet either. Need to do it soon thou. Last time I packed it about 10 times because I was in and out of hospital so much I ended up taking the bag in with me all the time then when I finally delivered at 34 weeks I had nothing left in it and had to send everyone to get more stuff for my stay after the section lol!


----------



## Willow82

Indian Maa said:


> Willow82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blinker86 said:
> 
> 
> Got the call from my doctor's office that I passed my one hour glucose test, and I'm so glad! I've had bouts of really excessive thirst lately, so of course I've been self-diagnosing myself and thinking that I probably have gestational diabetes, but it's a relief to know that I don't!
> 
> That's great!
> 
> I've really struggled today due to horrible groin pain which is shooting down my leg. It hurts to stand, walk, sit, do anything. I'm ridiculously slow walking and look like a lame duck, I'm waddling that much. Not sure if it's SPD or not as its only really triggered when I'm at work. I was fine yesterday. Anyway, I've left work early to go home and polish off my 3 year old's birthday cake :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Willow, that's exactly what I have. When I move around, I get it worse. I had too many visitors last month and I was literally dragging myself around in home to do chores. I was very emotional feeling helpless and kept crying alone. But I could rest a lot since the beginning of September and I am much better. I did not even ask doctor, because I don't like pain killers during pregnancy, it can improve if we take rest and last time I had it ; it just vanished after birth. I think its normal for some of us. slowing down makes sense. Hope you get to rest and feel better soon.
> 
> I thought this is something to do with PGP https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a564618/pelvic-girdle-pain-pgpClick to expand...

Thanks for this. It looks like that's what it is. So annoying! People keep commenting on the way I'm walking at work, they're being nice and showing concern but I'm feeling a bit self-conscious about walking like a lame duck! I think I'm going to get the bus to work instead of walking to see if that helps.


----------



## K8te

I don't have mine packed as such but I do have everything I'm taking inside it in some sort of fashion lol I just need a change of clothes I think, and then I need to move the baby's things into the changing bag so it's all in one place.

I keep thinking I've forgotten things so I keep going and rechecking 

X


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks girls.. My knee is still pretty sore but thankfully it's not happened again.. Kinda worried in case it does. I'm going to mention it to my GP next time I go. 

I have started putting bits aside for my hospital bag. Want mine done early so it's out of the way! Last time I packed way too much stuff ! X


----------



## Kallie3000

I haven't started packing, but I have started a list! My hospital bag list seems really long though... I might have too much crap on there!


----------



## K8te

I always forget what I need to pack. Last time I really did over pack and I didn't pack anything for hubby to eat or change into. This time the hospital is only 2 minutes away but I'm still going to pack him a change of clothes to keep in the car and some snacks as he is terrible for snacking when he's not doing much.

I still need to buy a bikini top for the birthing pool, not sure whether to just go with a normal bra type top and then a tshirt over or a tankini top. I'm thinking just a bra type as then I won't feel too restricted.

Almost into the double digits for me.

How is everyone else doing?
X


----------



## Willow82

You ladies are so organised! With DS I was out buying bits and pieces for my hospital bag on the day I went into labour with the result that much of it left behind in the panic. He was only 5 days early!

Had my 27 week midwife appointment this morning and forgot to get my matb1 form. Doh! I have to go back to get my anti-d jab next week so will have to get it then. Baby was measuring on track and heartbeat sounded good. I told the midwife about the pain I had been having and she's told me to give up walking to walk and is referring me to physio.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hello! Not been on here for an age.

Im planning to homebirth so as not to jinx it I'm putting everything I might need in a box. It's easier to find at home and if we decide on a transfer my oh can tip it all in a bag. 
I am so underprepared. Need to make space for lo in my ds's room but not started yet!

Pram has arrived tho :) my in laws to be bought it so went for dinner last night and had a look :).

Proper impressed. Pram with foot muff change bag rain cover and car seat for £130 (my pick, I'm so tight lol) it's hauck (a German brand) and it's really sturdy and compact. Very funny watching oh work it all out as it's his first pram :)

Was exciting thinking there's gonna be a tiny person to go in it soon! :)


----------



## justplay91

I packed the hospital bag around 34-35 weeks last time and I'll plan to do about the same this time around. I'll definitely be packing less, as I used almost none of what I packed last time.


----------



## Kallie3000

justplay91 said:


> I packed the hospital bag around 34-35 weeks last time and I'll plan to do about the same this time around. I'll definitely be packing less, as I used almost none of what I packed last time.

What do you suggest as "must haves"?


----------



## luna_19

I don't think I'll pack a bag, we live close enough that if we have to transfer to the hospital hubby can just run home and get stuff. With Devyn we didn't have time to grab anything out of the car before he was born and we were fine plus the hospital provided diapers and pads...a big pack of granny panties are definitely useful and stuff to do because the hospital is sooooo boring


----------



## justplay91

Kallie, the things I definitely could not have done without:
1. Water bottle (they gave me a big plastic mug but it wasn't very good)
2. Comfy clothes to leave in
3. Toothbrush, toothpaste, hairbrush, makeup (if you want it), shampoo and conditioner, and body wash or soap.
4. Several outfits for baby (we brought size newborn sleepers and short sleeve onesies to go under them and that was perfect)
5. Blanket for baby to leave in
5. Phone charger
6. Bag of snacks and change of clothes for hubby
7. Nursing bra or 2

That was about it as far as things we needed, other than ID, carseat, etc. I packed lots of clothes not knowing that they'd make me wear the gown the whole time. I also packed diapers, pp pads, and breast pads and the hospital provided all of those. I would also recommend bringing some change for soda machines, as your OH will definitely need the caffeine!


----------



## justplay91

Oh yes, and definitely bring granny panties to leave in!


----------



## kneeswrites

We were induced so suddenly that we never even had time to think about what to bring. It's kind of funny because I remember at the hospital I wrote down things I wanted my husband to bring, and my priorities/expectation for labor were SO OFF lmao. I asked him to bring a board game and a book, thinking I would actually be awake/not in pain enough to do either. But it was nice to have them around. Of course if you go naturally you probably won't be sitting in the hospital room for 20+ hours doing nothing. 

Other than a change of clothes and some baby blankets/clothes, tbh we didn't end up needing much. Money for vending machines for sure. The hospital provided me with these weird mesh underwear things to hold the pads in, and they provided me with tons of stuff for PP care like the giant pads, tucks, and some steroid cream thing because I got stitches. They also fed us really well haha. 

Unrelated...anybody ever had kidney stones before? I apparently have them now and it sucks majorly.


----------



## stacey&bump

Thanks for the list justplay :) I think I'm going to start packing mine in the next few weeks . Had any one else ever had a lletz procedure on their cervix ? I've had one for severe cell changes & have heard loads having cervical length checks throughout their pregnancy I haven't had any ? And the midwifes know of the lletz ? Going to bring it up at my appointment on Friday for sure , hearing how some go preterm with babies after lletz :(


----------



## laurac1988

Well my high BP isn't cuff related like we thought it was. Today's reading even with the lasrge cuff was 135/90. They want it below 140/90 so they've started me on 75mg aspirin daily and review in four weeks. If no change then or it has continued to go up, they'll start of more aggressive BP meds. 
It's really scary. I'm praying that we can keep her in there as long as is physically possible. The idea of having to deliver any earlier than 37 weeks due to the high BP is scary. And so is the idea of pre-eclampsia, which apparently I now have a 50% chance of developing


----------



## luna_19

How scary laura :hugs: hope the meds will keep it under control


----------



## K8te

Fingers crossed Laura! Hopefully it will get under control in no time.

Hope you are feeling better knees! 

X


----------



## Willow82

That sounds scary Laura. Hopefully the medication will keep everything under control.

My doctors surgery rang today about the 28 week bloods I had done on Friday. I missed the call and wasn't able to speak to anyone due to being on holiday and not having reception on my phone for most of the day. They rang me 3 times in total though which has got me worried. I've also been feeling really light headed. :(


----------



## Fliss

laurac1988 said:


> Well my high BP isn't cuff related like we thought it was. Today's reading even with the lasrge cuff was 135/90. They want it below 140/90 so they've started me on 75mg aspirin daily and review in four weeks. If no change then or it has continued to go up, they'll start of more aggressive BP meds.
> It's really scary. I'm praying that we can keep her in there as long as is physically possible. The idea of having to deliver any earlier than 37 weeks due to the high BP is scary. And so is the idea of pre-eclampsia, which apparently I now have a 50% chance of developing

Ok darling don't panic. My BP was yo-yoing from 31 weeks with Nathan and they simply monitored it. I then had him at 35 + 4 - and developed post-natal pre-eclampsia - but Nathan was fine.

They've had me on 75mg aspirin daily since 7 weeks with this baby just in case - so it's good they are monitoring you and giving you meds.

Nathan was 6lb 11.5 oz at 35 weeks and was never in NICU so try not to worry - of course going into labour before 37 weeks isn't great, but it's not always a totally terrifying experience :hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

Knees- thats a bummer about the kidney stones :( I've never had any, so I can't really sympathize but they sound awful! Hope they resolve quickly for you. 

Stacy - I've never heard of the lletz procedure. I did have my cervix checked quite often for a while, because I had some bleeding from 7 - 14 weeks. I asked my doctor at my last appointment if they will routinely check my cervix now and he said no. He said cervical changes always come with contractions, bleeding or strange discharge so, they don't cervical length unless you are having a problem. I hope yours is doing ok though and I bet if you ask they would check it for you just for peace of mind. 

laura - ugh, that is a bummer that your BP is kind of borderline. Its great they are taking it seriously though and it sounds like they are doing everything they can to make sure you end up with a good outcome. I'm crossing everything that your BP stays stable and fine and that Eden gets all the time she needs in your belly!

And for me: I just found out I failed my glucose screening test. I was only four points over, so it might be fine, but it looks like I will need to do the longer test. Sigh. I'm kind of bummed. I'm actually concerned that I do have a sugar problem, I know I feel weird when I eat sugar. It can make me feel pretty terrible sometimes. I think even if it turns out that everything is fine, I will try to avoid sugar more rigorously for the rest of my pregnancy. I think I don't do so well with it and its not like its something the baby needs :)


----------



## Willow82

So I'm anaemic. I have to take iron tablets 3 times a day which apparently have horrible side effects. :( At least it explains why I've been feeling so tired and being short of breath though.

That's annoying about having to do the longer glucose test Poco. Hope that you pass it ok.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hi Willow,

I've struggled with anaemia in my last pregnancies and as a teenager (hereditary problem) and I can highly recommend spatone iron water. It comes in sachets and you can have up to two a day in orange juice. You can get it in boots and other places (sometimes it's even on 3 for 2) and it's bloody amazing. Boosted iron levels and no bad side effects :D


----------



## Willow82

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Hi Willow,
> 
> I've struggled with anaemia in my last pregnancies and as a teenager (hereditary problem) and I can highly recommend spatone iron water. It comes in sachets and you can have up to two a day in orange juice. You can get it in boots and other places (sometimes it's even on 3 for 2) and it's bloody amazing. Boosted iron levels and no bad side effects :D

Thanks for this. I'm going to give the tablets a go and see how they affect me. If I'm struggling, I'll have a look into the spatone. I have seriously no energy at the moment. I have a ton of washing to hang up but I can't motivate myself to get off the sofa!


----------



## Babybump87

Is anyone else really thirsty all the time? .. I mentioned it to my midwife today at my 28 week check. She said nothing in my urine sample but I have to go for blood test in two weeks and to mention it again at my next appointment if still the same.


----------



## Twinmum87

It is one of the signs of gestational diabetes so I would keep an eye on the amount you drink. On average we should drink about 4 pints a day. Not just water, all count towards it. If you are regularly still feeling very thristy after drinking that amount every day, getting changes to your vision or other symptoms give the MW another call. I have had the odd day where I have suddenly seemed very thirsty in the evening and felt like I have not stop drinking all evening and woke up during the night and had a drink, but those were particularly stuffy days and nights and I had been up and about a lot which can increase your fluid intake and even thou it felt like I drank absolutely loads, when I thought about it I hadn't drank since a few sips of water at breakfast so my body was probably just catching up and rehydrating! I have been keeping a mental note of how much I drink since then just incase. My BP and urin were perfect on monday and I have no other symptoms so think the odd day of being more thirsty is normal.

You not having any indications of sugar in the urine is a good sign thou.


----------



## Babybump87

I seem to be drinking loads even waking through the night. My mouth is constantly dry which is annoying! Its been like this for about 2 weeks now. 

I will keep a closer eye on what and the amounts I am drinking. See how it goes. Everything else seems good BP is fine etc 

Here's to hoping were just more thirsty than normal!. Thanks for reply! X


----------



## Twinmum87

It is difficult, they tell you a list of symptoms to watch out for but all of them are also very common general pregnancy symptoms, or can be symptoms of something like migraine, low iron, just generally being worn out from not being able to get comfy and sleep properly etc so it's hard to know if you should worry or not. I am just going by if I feel ok in general, I am most likely doing ok lol!


----------



## Babybump87

Twinmum87 said:


> It is difficult, they tell you a list of symptoms to watch out for but all of them are also very common general pregnancy symptoms, or can be symptoms of something like migraine, low iron, just generally being worn out from not being able to get comfy and sleep properly etc so it's hard to know if you should worry or not. I am just going by if I feel ok in general, I am most likely doing ok lol!

Lol yeah other than being a little more tired because I cannot get comfy at night I feel fine. Think I will take your approach unless I feel unwell ! Xx


----------



## ElmaWG

Willow, I also have to take iron supplements. I was taking one a day, but have upped it to two after my iron (or Hemoglobin) levels took quite a dip on my recent blood work report. I've never had any problems or side effects with them, though if you're going from taking 0 to taking 3 all at once, that might cause issues. Be sure you're getting enough fiber, that's a must!

And i just wanted to mention, in case your doc or MW didn't, it takes a while (I wanna say 2-3 weeks, but I may be mis-remembering that) after starting iron supplements to see improvement in energy level. Also, taking iron with vitamin C and avoiding milk right afterwards are supposed to aid in absorption.


----------



## Willow82

Thanks Elma. I've been taking them on an empty stomach with orange juice and then waiting an hour before eating. I've been having some mild stomach pain which is manageable. I hope that's the worst of it!


----------



## PocoHR

Anemia is no fun. I was on iron supplements for a while and the only thing that happened that surprised me a little was (excuse the TMI) it can turn your stool black. I didn't know that was a side effect until after I called the doctor in a panic thinking I had blood in my stool, so watch out for it!


----------



## PocoHR

I just got some good news! My 2-hour glucose test came back totally negative, no diabetes for me :) The nurse told me I should celebrate with cake, so I might just do that!


----------



## Willow82

PocoHR said:


> Anemia is no fun. I was on iron supplements for a while and the only thing that happened that surprised me a little was (excuse the TMI) it can turn your stool black. I didn't know that was a side effect until after I called the doctor in a panic thinking I had blood in my stool, so watch out for it!

Yeah, can't say I'm looking forward to that. I guess I'll get used to it though!

Congrats on passing your glucose test! Enjoy your cake :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

My first bump pic this pregnancy. Can't decide if I'm big small or about right lol boobs feel like they're going to pop!
 



Attached Files:







20150918_205901.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Lovely bump 2ndtimeAbz. Hope everyone's well, I'm now into my third trimester and to celebrate I had my first bout of leg cramp during the night and am now limping as it's still pulling a little :dohh: lol here's my 27 week bump pic, feeling huge! xx


----------



## diz

Lovely bump pictures ladies. 2ndtimeabz, i would say you look about the same as me so, I'm guessing the norm for third time round... My 2nd will be four in November, so its been a few years since i was pregnant, I guess my memory may not be that great with the whole bump sizes


----------



## ElmaWG

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. DS has been sick with a stomach bug the last two days, so that's kept me on my toes. It's actually kind of nice (that sounds horrible lol) because it has forced us to stay at home, so I've been able to get laundry, cleaning, sorting, etc done. 

I feel so big at this point. I keep running into tables and chairs with my stomach :dohh: i don't have a good sense of how much room my body actually takes off. But other than these damn pesky leg cramps that wake me up at night, I've been feeling pretty good.


----------



## Fliss

Stubbed my little toe twice in two hours yesterday on the cot - still sore today. Think it might possibly be fractured sigh


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey all - ive missed so much on here. I do wish i had bit more spare time to post more.

How is everyone? :)


----------



## TeddysGirl

Meh so I have been selected for redundancy which sucks big time. But good news is, OH has been offered another job that works out only about £2k less a year than we were earning together before and also it's working from home so that's awesome ! Still I am a proud person and prefer to be earning my own money but it will be nice that both of us will be able to spend time at home with LO.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Morning folks, seems like my boobs have started to react to other people's babies crying. Oh joy.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ah teddy's girls that's worked put in a roundabout way. At least if you wanted you could pick a part time job that fits around babies to give you some spending money :)


----------



## TeddysGirl

That's true, but OH's family are already giving me a hard time. Our families are polar opposites, his family are all about money and mine are all about spending time together and making the most of things. I think they would be happy if I had 2 weeks off after having the baby then got a job with 12 hour shifts and stuck him in nursery.

I would understand that mentality if we were hard up for money, but we're not ! When I get my SMP, after all bills are paid every months and all food shopping is done etc, we will still have over £1k left over to put into saving (plus we have about £4k in savings already). I don't see why they think it's their business !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Heres our chunky chops at 28+3. Weighing an impressive 4lb 3oz but we'll take that with a pinch of salt:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150922_112248.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## K8te

Gorgeous photo mummy! I love those little cheeks.

Glad things have worked out in a roundabout way for op you teddy! I k ow what you mean about working it's nice to have somewhere to go and earn your own money. Maybe when LO is a bit older you can find a part time job that suits you and your hubby

X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

TeddysGirl said:


> Meh so I have been selected for redundancy which sucks big time. But good news is, OH has been offered another job that works out only about £2k less a year than we were earning together before and also it's working from home so that's awesome ! Still I am a proud person and prefer to be earning my own money but it will be nice that both of us will be able to spend time at home with LO.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Indian Maa

Just a hi to every one...

Been travelling around and couldn't log in for days. Hope all moms and babys are doing fine. 

Glad to know teddysgirl that your husbands new job will work perfectly for your family. I can understand the need to work and be independent. I am having a break after a 14 years long career and this sucks. But a newborn will hopefully make us forget all that and we will find days and hours short for doing enough for the baby and family. 

Elma, nice to know that you are doing pretty well except leg cramps. Same for me - except my back pain, everything look fantastic. I successfully changed to a new OB and life looks and lot more hopeful. Wishing to get this 8 more weeks pass very fast! Btw, we visited Cuyahoga Valley and Cleveland (further travelled to Erie and buffalo)last week end. Are you near any of these?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Cant believe we're hitting the 30 week mark! Final stretch countdown is on over my end! Eek!


----------



## Willow82

MummyToAmberx said:


> Cant believe we're hitting the 30 week mark! Final stretch countdown is on over my end! Eek!

I know! How exciting :happydance: I'm 30 weeks in two days, it's going so fast! I'm beginning to feel a bit sad about the end of the pregnancy especially as this baby might be our last. It's been a rougher ride this time round but I will miss my bump and the kicks. I'm going to try and savour every moment of the next 10 weeks or so.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Willow82 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Cant believe we're hitting the 30 week mark! Final stretch countdown is on over my end! Eek!
> 
> I know! How exciting :happydance: I'm 30 weeks in two days, it's going so fast! I'm beginning to feel a bit sad about the end of the pregnancy especially as this baby might be our last. It's been a rougher ride this time round but I will miss my bump and the kicks. I'm going to try and savour every moment of the next 10 weeks or so.Click to expand...

I totally agree with you there - even though we said its our last after #2 & #3 haha. Its 100% final this time around, im thinking of doing one of them belly casts as a keepsake. Maybe cover it all in baby pictures.


----------



## Leann83

Ah can't believe we're talking about the final countdown! 30 weeks today too, it's crazy! :wacko: It's starting to feel a bit real that we'll have newborns in a couple of months or so! :happydance:

Hope everyone's well! :flower:


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats to everyone who hit 30 weeks already! I'm 29 weeks today, and I can't wait to get to 30... for some reason that number means the beginning of the end for me :)


----------



## TeddysGirl

I think it's going too quickly, the nursery hasn't even been started yet !
Hopefully OH will be working from home in the next month or so so we will have more time to decorate !

It's OH's birthday tomorrow and I told him I would bake him any cake he wanted, he want's a Tardis cake *rolls eyes* so I am currently trying to bake a Tardis cake, 2 squares down, one baking and 2 more to go !


----------



## Willow82

Has anyone had any side effects from the whooping cough jab? I had it done on Wednesday and my shoulder is so sore. It feels as if I've been punched there!


----------



## K8te

I haven't had mine yet but my friend had the same thing when she had hers, she said her shoulder was sore for quite a while and she had quite bad swelling as well.

Cake sounds amazing teddy! You will have to show us a picture

X


----------



## TeddysGirl

Cakes are now all baked, just got to ice them all tomorrow and hope that the icing stays on until Sunday !

I haven't had my whooping cough vaccine, when will the Dr/midwife suggest I have it, does anyone know ? I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so might ask her then. I also want to ask about the flu vaccine, I saw a poster suggesting pregnant women get it. Are you ladies having it ?


----------



## jumpingo

got both at 28 weeks. tdap is recommended for anytime in your third trimester here. and flu (shot, not mist) is anytime. i definitely felt like i got punched in the arm for a couple days!:dohh: moving your arm and using it is the best way to help with the soreness, so getting it in your dominant arm might help, since you're more likely to use it.:thumbup:


----------



## TeddysGirl

Wondering whether midwife does it over here or if I will need a separate appointment with a dr/nurse, if midwife does it, I guess I'll be having it tomorrow seeing as I am 28 weeks on Sunday.


----------



## jumpingo

hmm, i don't know. i am being seen at a military hospital, so i just went to the immunizations clinic (walk-in clinic within the hospital) and got it (from my husband no less!:haha:) but i have seen posts from ladies saying they had to make an appointment for theirs.:shrug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Willow82 said:


> Has anyone had any side effects from the whooping cough jab? I had it done on Wednesday and my shoulder is so sore. It feels as if I've been punched there!

Yes thats normal :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

TeddysGirl said:


> Wondering whether midwife does it over here or if I will need a separate appointment with a dr/nurse, if midwife does it, I guess I'll be having it tomorrow seeing as I am 28 weeks on Sunday.

Cant see where you are, im in UK i had make a docs appt. 

I have flu jab yearly anyways and had the 2 together last year when i was in early 30wks


----------



## nessaw

I had them both yesterday-1 in each arm. Both a little sore still. Had to make an appt with the nurse rather than gp or midwife.


----------



## TeddysGirl

I'm in UK (Norfolk). Just wanted to know in advance to warn my needle phobic fiancé but suppose if she does do it today then he can just leave the room.


----------



## Twinmum87

I keep popping on and reading thru to check in on how everyone is getting along but not had much to update about myself! 

I have my whooping cough jab on Monday. Still have a huge bruise on my arm from blood test 11 days ago! My bump seems to have shrunk a little but baby and fluids were looking good on the scan at 28+3 so hoping it's just down to a change in position. 30 weeks today :D


----------



## laurac1988

27 weeks! Third tri! yay!


----------



## Fliss

Ok so here is me today at 26 + 3:

https://i.imgur.com/NZm2NFl.jpg

Here was me three years ago at 26 + 3 with Nathan:

https://i.imgur.com/QnamRRy.jpg

Note the better quality camera phone and the curved spine so I was blatantly sticking the belly out.

Having said that, what do we think? Am I on a par?


----------



## ElmaWG

Indian Maa said:


> Just a hi to every one...
> Elma, nice to know that you are doing pretty well except leg cramps. Same for me - except my back pain, everything look fantastic. I successfully changed to a new OB and life looks and lot more hopeful. Wishing to get this 8 more weeks pass very fast! Btw, we visited Cuyahoga Valley and Cleveland (further travelled to Erie and buffalo)last week end. Are you near any of these?

Indian Maa, I'm in Columbus, about an hour south of there (Cleveland). We actually went to Cuyahoga Valley for the first time a few weeks ago, and it was lovely. I bet it's gorgeous during the fall when all the leave change colors. Glad things are going well for you (aside from the back pain). I'm actually hoping the last 9 weeks (I'm 31 weeks today!!) go by very...s..l..o.w..l..y...


Teddy, my DH would flip out (in a good way) if I made him a Tardis Cake! How did your OH like it?

Fliss, you're looking great! I think your bump look just about right, but of course I'm no expert in bump size lol. I'm a few weeks ahead of you and MW says i'm measuring "big" (by using a tape measure on my tummy, which i think is dumb). I feel huge, and feel like people a always staring at me when I'm out and about. I guess I shouldn't be offended...I think it's normal to want to take a second glance at a pregnant lady, yeah?

I had the Dtap (whooping cough) vaccine Wednesday. Arm was sore, better now though. on the fence about the Flu one though. Probably should.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinmum87 said:


> I keep popping on and reading thru to check in on how everyone is getting along but not had much to update about myself!
> 
> I have my whooping cough jab on Monday. Still have a huge bruise on my arm from blood test 11 days ago! My bump seems to have shrunk a little but baby and fluids were looking good on the scan at 28+3 so hoping it's just down to a change in position. 30 weeks today :D

Happy 30 weeks!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurac1988 said:


> 27 weeks! Third tri! yay!

Woohoo!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Fliss said:


> Ok so here is me today at 26 + 3:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/NZm2NFl.jpg
> 
> Here was me three years ago at 26 + 3 with Nathan:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/QnamRRy.jpg
> 
> Note the better quality camera phone and the curved spine so I was blatantly sticking the belly out.
> 
> Having said that, what do we think? Am I on a par?

They look pretty equal, great bumpage.


----------



## Twinmum87

You bump looks fab Fliss. :) Lovely size.


----------



## PocoHR

What a lovely bump!


----------



## Nikie

I haven't been on this group in ages! What's new with me? So...I have a blood clotting thing which means that I have to inject myself with fragmin every night and on top of that I have GD! So it's been a crazy couple of weeks but the girls on here have been lovely and made me feel so much better about everything :) baby is measuring a little but small - bump was 27 at my 29 week appointment. I'm having a growth scan next Thursday but fingers crossed all is ok. The midwife didn't seem that concerned.

Ooh - I had whooping cough vaccination and yes my arm really really hurt!! Got my flu jab on 3rd November.

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## blinker86

I opted out of the flu shot because I've never ever had one and I've never gotten the flu. I did agree to do the whooping cough, which I think will be done at my next appointment in a couple weeks, but now I'm kind of dreading it based on everyone's experience so far!

Is anyone else going on a babymoon trip? DH and I are leaving tomorrow for Tennessee for four days. We wanted to do something that wouldn't be too expensive and isn't really far away. The hotel we picked in Gatlinburg has more of a rustic feel to the rooms but is really reasonably priced, and it's only an 8 hour drive. Since we're staying in town, we'll be doing some touristy stuff but will also do a little hiking a sightseeing in the Smoky Mountains. I've never seen mountains before, so I'm a little excited!


----------



## justplay91

I can't believe we're all at or nearing 30 weeks. This is really starting to feel real...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

We're away for a night on 31st oct although it was book in feb so not a babymoon. 

We'll be all looking for labour signs soon enough - whos going to pop first?? :p


----------



## Twinmum87

Nikie, sorry to hear you have been having some complications.

Blinker, OH won a 2 night hotel stay so we took that when I was 24 weeks then we took kids away for 3 nights to have some full on time with them before baby comes when I was 26 weeks.


----------



## Willow82

MummyToAmberx said:


> We're away for a night on 31st oct although it was book in feb so not a babymoon.
> 
> We'll be all looking for labour signs soon enough - whos going to pop first?? :p

I reckon I might be in the running for popping first as I'm due the 5th and last time I was 5 days early. I wouldn't be surprised if this baby ended up being a November baby. Of course, now I've said that I'll be two weeks late and end up being induced :)

Sorry to hear about your issues Nikie. Injecting yourself doesn't sound much fun.


----------



## TeddysGirl

For all you ladies lucky enough to have not seen my disaster of a 'tardis' cake......here it is......

https://s15.postimg.org/vnn6subnf/12006141_10153561882967159_2525703541610616507_n.jpg

*hangs head in shame* might get a store brought one for him as well cos I had a nibble of the cake when I was making it and it tastes as bad as it looks......oh well at least I tried !!!


----------



## PocoHR

Teddy'sgirl, I think it looks yummy!! I would have a piece :) 

Nikie, I'm so sorry you're having complications and you have to do injections... not fun :( 

Everyone's babymoon plans sound fun!! We might do a long weekend in the Berkshires next month. It sounds good to me to take some easy walks and enjoy the fall weather :) We also went to NYC a few weekends ago, but we were with other people so it wasn't a very romantic type of trip, although it was really fun!

I'm having cervical pain and pressure this week. I think baby has gotten bigger and is head down so I'm much more aware of him now. My belly was moving all around earlier, I think he was trying to stretch out and finding it difficult! :) 

I'm SO curious to know when I will go into labor. Its so hard to have to just wait and not know exactly when he might come! I still think it might be December 4th, when I'm 39+1. But, this is just a guess. He'll probably be two weeks late just to teach me a lesson for guessing :haha:


----------



## K8te

Loving everyone's bumps!

I was 3 days over with my first so I'm hoping I'm around the same with this one. It really is going quickly now, to think we all started out here just a few weeks in.

We have our 3d scan in the morning, I'm really excited to see him. Hopefully we will decide on a name then.

I love the cake Teddy, a million times better than what I could do

X


----------



## justplay91

I have GD again so I'm guessing I'll be induced early again this time around. If I'm induced at 39 weeks again like I was last time, she will actually be a late November baby instead of a December baby.


----------



## Twinmum87

I am due 4th and for some reason I have 27th November stuck in my head but I think it is more wishful thinking as when I worked it out that puts me at 39 weeks so a good full term gestation but will also mean I avoid induction. They have not actually said exactly what gestation they would prefer to induce at. Just 'if you go over due we will induce by balloon'. My twins came 6 weeks early so hopefully just being one this time, baby will stay put longer.


----------



## luna_19

Devyn was 2.5 weeks early so I'm just hoping to make it to December! We had ddifficulties with his weight and sleepiness would much rather keep this one cooking a little longer ;)I've started pickingup the few tthings we need for new baby so that's exciting! Also ongoing efforts to convince hubby to buy a spare bed so I can kick him out when he's snoring and not have to hear him complain about the uncomfortable couch :dohh:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi ladies, I haven't posted for an age but always keep up with what's going on! Cannot believe that we only have 12w+5 days to go! I am looking forward to hitting that 30 week milestone and then getting into the double digit countdown! We start our hypnobirthing classes in a fortnight, and then antenatal a couple of weeks after that, so EXCITED!!! I've started washing all of babies clothes and all of the MCNs in preparation, nursery is almost finished but still feel nowhere near prepared enough. And baby shower November 21st!


----------



## Kallie3000

TeddysGirl said:


> For all you ladies lucky enough to have not seen my disaster of a 'tardis' cake......here it is......
> 
> https://s15.postimg.org/vnn6subnf/12006141_10153561882967159_2525703541610616507_n.jpg
> 
> *hangs head in shame* might get a store brought one for him as well cos I had a nibble of the cake when I was making it and it tastes as bad as it looks......oh well at least I tried !!!

OH MY GOD I LOVE THIS! You did amazing! I love doctor who, and this cake is so cute!


----------



## Fliss

I was 5 weeks early with N so that would put me at November 29th.

In fact I'm 26 and 4 today which means that Nathan arrived in 9 weeks time equivalent!

Meep!

She seems smaller than N did at her scans so perhaps not - I'd quite like to actually be on Maternity leave before she arrives... even if it's only a day or so...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wow lots of you have previous babies early - i feel like odd one out haha. 
Mine were; 4, 9 & 9 days past due date.


----------



## K8te

Well we had our scan and it was amazing. I think he is going to look a lot like his brother. I've done a comparison picture that I'll pop on. According to the scan he is on track with all his measurements and weighs 2lb 9!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MummyToAmberx

K8te - little cutie you have there.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Awww how cute K8te !!!!

Makes me want another scan !!! Wonder if I could sweet talk OH into another scan.....lol


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

The tardis cake is ace, just say it got a bit rumpled travelling through the wibbly-wobbly-timey-wimey vortex. ;)
I was 10 days past my edd with the last 2 but I tell ya with this one soon as I hit 40 weeks she needs to move out. Never had such a wriggly active baby and kicks so hard sometimes it feels like I'm getting poked from the outside! 
Solved my leg cramps. Bought myself some boots with chunky heels for work and just like magic the cramps have gone! :) I'd recommend it if ur wearing flats and ur struggling, tho any excuse to buy new boots! ;)


----------



## Babybump87

I went 9 days over with my DD that would put me at 19 December!. Hoping not to go over, this pregnancy has been up and down! Can't wait to hit 30 weeks either. Let the countdown begin. I feel like I still have so much to organise too. Anyone else feel like this? . 

K8te . Lovely scan pictures I can definitely see the resemblance!. 

Xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Babybump87 said:


> I went 9 days over with my DD that would put me at 19 December!. Hoping not to go over, this pregnancy has been up and down! Can't wait to hit 30 weeks either. Let the countdown begin. I feel like I still have so much to organise too. Anyone else feel like this? .
> 
> K8te . Lovely scan pictures I can definitely see the resemblance!.
> 
> Xx

I feel like i have nothing to sort out.


----------



## Twinmum87

Can baby dropping down and begining to engage cause cramps? 3 times I woke in the night with sharp crampy pains and I have had mild cramps all day. Baby has definitely dropped lower and the head is more into my pelvis where as it was on my left hip and I feel much more comfy and roomy in my rib cage since I woke up this morning. I remember last time it being uncomfy and sharp stabbing when Elliott moved his head and struggling to pee when he engaged but I cannot recall if I had cramps too.

I feel like I want to get the last few bits finished, but when baby is in our bedroom all the clothes will just be folded on a shelf so I feel like I don't want them all out collecting dust. Once out of our room baby has a rail and 2 draws cleared out waiting in DD's room but I was thinking it would be easier to have all the clothes and blankets in my room until then.


----------



## Kallie3000

Haha my mom is in denial that if I go a week over the baby will be born as late as December 20th. Technically I could have a Christmas baby even, but I've been told they would induce me before that. I'm pretty sure by December 20th I'll be yelling, "Get this baby outta me!" 

I've been talking to baby though, and trying to convince him to come a bit early - maybe the first week of December? I'm full term as of November 20, due December 12/13, so any time between would be super ;)


----------



## laurac1988

I'd love her to come a few days early so that we could be home for Christmas. I don't think they will let me go late because of my BP, but we'll see


----------



## luna_19

I learned my lesson last time I just tell people I'm due in December :thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I've already prepped my guys too, after going over last time I'm telling everyone the 22nd! ;)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinmum87 said:


> Can baby dropping down and begining to engage cause cramps? 3 times I woke in the night with sharp crampy pains and I have had mild cramps all day. Baby has definitely dropped lower and the head is more into my pelvis where as it was on my left hip and I feel much more comfy and roomy in my rib cage since I woke up this morning. I remember last time it being uncomfy and sharp stabbing when Elliott moved his head and struggling to pee when he engaged but I cannot recall if I had cramps too.
> 
> I feel like I want to get the last few bits finished, but when baby is in our bedroom all the clothes will just be folded on a shelf so I feel like I don't want them all out collecting dust. Once out of our room baby has a rail and 2 draws cleared out waiting in DD's room but I was thinking it would be easier to have all the clothes and blankets in my room until then.

I would say yes deffo.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Cant believe my next mw appt is on thursday feels like i was only there last week.


----------



## Fliss

GTT undertaken today - stabbed 3 separate times sigh.

Feeling somewhat out of sorts now.

28 week appointment next Wednesday (7th October)

I'll be 'term' from the 8th December which is quite scary...


----------



## K8te

I'll be classed as term from the 3rd of December which is scary as I don't finish work until the the 6th lol

I'm hoping little one is either a week early or a week late I think. At the minute I'm in no rush for him to make an appearance nor did I get to the fed up point with my last little one but I think with it being around Xmas it will be hectic and I might get slightly grumpy lol 

Aw I can't wait till I start going to the mw more Mummy. It seems so long ago since I last went. My next app is next week for my whooping cough.

X


----------



## laurac1988

Is it 37 weeks is term over here (UK)?
I'm finishing work at 37 weeks. Hopefully...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurac1988 said:


> Is it 37 weeks is term over here (UK)?
> I'm finishing work at 37 weeks. Hopefully...

Yes it is


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im full term on 12th Nov. 

My 3rd first birthday is 15th. My birthday on 16th. Of course hubby joked this guys going to come on 17th... lol i think not.


----------



## PocoHR

I'll be full term on November 19, and my Dad seems convinced the baby will be here by Thanksgiving (Nov. 26) and while I wouldn't mind, I am afraid its wishful thinking! I really do want the baby stay in as long he needs to get all ready for the world :)

I'm going to stop working on the 20th of Nov most likely, depending on how I am feeling. There is a chance I will go in the following week from Monday - Wednesday (we have Thurs-Friday off), but it will really depend on how I feel. If I have any labor signs or if I am uncomfortable at all, I will just stay home. I think it is unreasonable to feel you have to work right up to your due date! But, I know its hard, and I can totally understand that people who are going back to work after their leave do work right up to the end. I just already know that I won't go back so, I don't feel like I need to save all my leave for after he comes. The US is really awful though, in many other countries it seems like women can stop working much earlier, here people feel they need to keep going in until they are in labor. I wish it was easier for everyone!

I feel the baby trying to stretch out a lot today, its funny. I feel his little head and feet at the same time, I don't think he is having much luck getting his legs straight any more :haha:


----------



## Twinmum87

I hit 37 weeks Friday November 13th. It isn't allowed to come that early as OH only gets back from 3.5 weeks working away in China on the 3rd and he still has work to do in the house before baby comes lol!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'll hit 37 weeks the day after my birthday but still working for at least another 10 days afterward. Fingers crossed this will be like the other 2 and stay put! :)


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi ladies has anyone ever had a hernia during pregnancy ? I think I have one right at my belly button it is so tender to touch and it seems to be getting bigger , slightly smaller than a golf ball still feeling a lot of movements but read online that all hernias during pregnancy need investigating without delay !?? I'm going to book an appointment now with my GP but was just looking to know if anyone's had one


----------



## laurac1988

Haven't been there personally hun, but I would definitely check with your GP


----------



## Fliss

Ok ladies is anyone experiencing Braxton Hicks?

I'm getting weird cramping but as I have endometriosis I have no idea what could be BH and what could be endo...


----------



## K8te

I get them occasionally if I've done too much or after sex.

For me it's usually low down mainly on my right where bubs is laying. My stomach feels like it's being stretched and goes tight for a few seconds and then eases. Sometimes I get a few over half an hour but they are never painful.

I know some people feel them differently though 

X


----------



## PocoHR

I get them sometimes, like K8te especially after I've exerted myself, or after fooling around with DH. 

I also have endo, but I have heard it is supposed to be more or less "dormant" during pregnancy. I haven't had any endo-like cramps since maybe the first trimester I think. I hope yours are Braxton Hicks and not endo related, and that all is well with you xx


----------



## Fliss

Thanks ladies they probably were BH then. 

Endo is a weird one. Mine was only diagnosed last year when Nathan was already 2 so my "cure" clearly wasn't. 

I won't believe pregnancy makes it dormant since its hormonal but I have non-gynaecological adhesions so I'm probably in a different category sigh.


----------



## Twinmum87

I get tonnes of BH. Some days it can be every 2-3 mins for several hours that are a bit painful and extremely uncomfortable and other days they are just slightly uncomfortable and I just get a handful thru the day. For me it feels like a build up of pressure and the uterus tightens and hardens then after around 15-20 seconds it eases off and goes. Some ladies never notice them, some get mild ones and others get lots of stronger ones. The general rule is they should be irregular, not painful and last 30 seconds or less. Thou I don't know if your endemetriosis could affect the way you feel them.


----------



## Kallie3000

stacey&#8782 said:


> Hi ladies has anyone ever had a hernia during pregnancy ? I think I have one right at my belly button it is so tender to touch and it seems to be getting bigger , slightly smaller than a golf ball still feeling a lot of movements but read online that all hernias during pregnancy need investigating without delay !?? I'm going to book an appointment now with my GP but was just looking to know if anyone's had one

My husband had a hernia recently (umbilical hernia) and had to get surgery for it. I don't know how it works for pregnant ladies, but he definitely was pretty uncomfortable. It was right at his belly button too.


----------



## TeddysGirl

Woop woop ! Got the changing table ! It was £250 new and someone was selling one on a facebook site for £55 ! Very pleased ! 
Also managed to get a wicker chair that needs doing up (painting and reupholstering) for £5 on a facebook site. 
We are going to get the cot from my grandparents-in-law tomorrow night (will be interesting to see if there are any teeth marks on it from when my fiance slept in it when he was a baby).
The moses basket and stand are being delivered on Thursday and my chicco next-to-you crib that my mum has brought me will be here in about a week. 
We are painting and hopefully wallpapering this weekend.....finally it's all starting to come together ! Just need to find a wardrobe and chest of drawers now, have looked on ebay, facebook and gumtree and can't find what I want !


----------



## LadybugWest

Hi mommies! Been a while since I've checked in. All is well here. I haven't bought anything yet as everyone insist they will be buying it for us but I plan to gear a few things in November when I go out. My last day will probably be November 15. My job requires you to go out four weeks before your due date just in case. At least I will be home for the holidays this year. I enjoy cooking for the holidays. I will probably do most of my prep work during those four weeks as I will have nothing else to do and I'm a hopeless fidget. I don't think I've been having any Braxton hicks yet but I've bubs is definitely making the most of the space she has while she can. I can feel when she stretches out. It is so cool.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'm proper excited about being home for Christmas this year. I work in retail so I'm lucky if I get more than one day off so this being off for the whole thing is a massive treat for the kids as well :)


----------



## camocutie2006

Ive got a hernia at my belly button too.


----------



## Indian Maa

Nice to know of everyones leave plans and shopping.

Stacey, hope doctor finds it ok and you get to go easy at least until delivery.

I finally have a date for c-session. Nov 23rd. Cant believe its less than 8 weeks to go..
baby is ever so lazy..don't move and scares me often


----------



## kneeswrites

I can't believe how close we all are. 

I am starting work on the 5th of October :dohh: It's only temporary, we just really need extra cash. I am hoping to be able to buy some more photography equipment so I can make more money going that route as I've gotten pretty serious about it lately. I'm interested in seeing how this will work. It's probably a bad idea... I'll be working 12 a.m. to 5 a.m. Mondays through Thursdays in an Amazon Warehouse picking stuff, meaning walking/bending/climbing ladders constantly. I know I won't last very long, my SPD has gotten excruciating in the last week, but my husband just got kicked out of school for some BS reason (it's a long and dramatic story) so I have the opportunity to have him watch Keebs while I work. I'm hoping i can make it like a month and make some extra money to have around for photography and baby and stuff. 

Anyone else starting to get real uncomfortable? Ruadhan likes to hang out up in my ribs so if I'm sitting, 99% it feels like I can't breathe lol :dohh: Also I've had heartburn literally constantly, day and night, for about a week and a half now. Arggghh.


----------



## Indian Maa

sorry knees that you have to work early morning shifts, climbing and lifting stuff at this stage.. take good care of yourself and baby...hopefully its for good.. both in terms of money and also its good to be reasonably physically active to have an easy delivery. my moms generation swears by it and they all call me lazy... I was working last time until the last working day.. I usually have a desk job but we then had 10 years worth archived physical audit files being cleared off unwanted papers.. at times I never got help to bring in files to my desk.. I climbed stairs frequently to get files from archives and my boss used to scream at me asking me to take it easy and that he doesn't want me to deliver the baby in office... but I survived, enjoyed in fact, had no pains and had a fantastic pregnancy...I have a super confident son :) I think kids get our mental strength.. hugs!


----------



## Eclaire

Haven't posted in a while. We are going through a really rough time right now. Had tons of visitors, traveling for work, a daughter going through some awful sleeping habits paired with the terrible twos, and my father-in-law just died unexpectedly. Even worse they are considering waiting until November to hold a memorial. Since it would require a two hour flight to get there, odds are I won't be able to attend. I am completely heartbroken.


----------



## kneeswrites

I'm so sorry about your father in law, eclaire :hugs:


----------



## Kallie3000

I'm so sorry about the death of your FIL, Eclaire. My condolences.


----------



## luna_19

I 'm sorry eclaire :hugs:


----------



## Willow82

So sorry Eclaire. That's awful :hugs:


----------



## K8te

So sorry for your loss eclaire

Xx


----------



## LadybugWest

Sorry for your loss Eclaire..


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry eclaire. Thinking of you and your family x


----------



## ElmaWG

Eclaire, I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. This must be such a difficult time for you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## Fliss

:hugs: Eclair I am so sorry


----------



## LillyTame

Sorry to hear of the loss in your family, Eclaire :hugs:


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Sorry for your loss Eclaire, sending hugs to you all :hugs:

Hows everyone's bumps looking? Here's today's bump photo 29+4 weeks xx


----------



## K8te

Lovely bump Rileys!

I keep overdoing it a bit and end up crippled by the end of the day, I don't remember aching so much with Oliver!

Here is my 28 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Indian Maa

Sorry about your loss eclaire!

Fabulous bump Rileys mummy!


----------



## Indian Maa

Anyone who got a flu shot from US? 

My hospital did not get stock yet and today my husbands office offered to give it for adult family members. I would like to get it asap if its required. 

I never got a flu shot in my life as I lived in India before. Last year, in US, I did not take one and I had frequent flu episodes through out winter. 

I have been reading negative opinion about getting a flu shot during pregnancy. May be because of the preservative mercury in them which is used in US. 

My previous OB said I should get one but not the current OB. I am confused. Is there anything of that sort that I should take care of or should I avoid getting one?


----------



## jumpingo

the shot is recommended here (on an american military base overseas) for pregnant women, but the mist is NOT given to pregnant women. other than that, getting it is totally a personal choice. 

if you do get it, i recommend getting it in your dominant arm. moving your arm after shots is the best way to reduce soreness and you're more likely to move your dominant arm.:thumbup:


----------



## Nikie

That's really good advice - I always opt for getting injections into non dominant arm - but your advice makes total sense!


----------



## Leann83

Oops can't believe I haven't taken one bump pic yet :dohh: here's my almost 32 week bump! 

Got flu and whopping cough shots yesterday, one in each arm, which was fine until I realised last night that it hurt to sleep on either one and not supposed to lay flat on back so was a bit of manoeuvring to get comfortable! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## K8te

Such a cute bump leann!

Glad you managed to get comfortable! I'm having my whooping cough today, hoping its not too bad.

X


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

So a bit of a scary day yesterday...braxton hicks got very regular and painful with lots of back ache. After calling the midwife and then the hospital. Spent 4 hours waiting to be seen and then 2 hours in the day assessment unit. 
I'd been getting contractions every 5 mins but after some tests and the doctor having a look at my cervix they decided I wasn't going into premature labour thankfully.

Having a very quiet day at home today. Been dealing with some pretty stressful situations recently and having some relationship struggles and I think the stress of it all just got too much.

Just so fed up of feeling so low and nothing working out right :(


----------



## Indian Maa

thank you jumpingo. thanks for the tip too. going to get it anyways. My son is down with flu and I feel a bit down too.

lovely bumps Leann and K8te. K8te you look well in shape :) 

Sorry to hear of the contractions 2ndtimeabz. Sounds scary. Take lots of rest and try to think positive. little prayers for you and family to have a better time in the coming weeks. hugs!


----------



## K8te

That's a good plan indianmaa at least then you should be protected against it. I have mine booked in for 2 weeks time as had the whooping cough one today. At the minute my arm doesn't ache or anything so fingers crossed it stays that way.

Aw thank you, I'm quite surprised I haven't ballooned yet, thankful I can still see some stomach definition lol

X


----------



## justplay91

Indian Maa, getting the flu shot while pregnant is recommended by the CDC. Not only does it help keep you from getting sick, but it also allows your baby some protection after he or she is born. Plus the single-dose version they give to pregnant women doesn't contain any thimerosal, the mercury compound that worries some people about vaccines.

I feel like this pregnancy is starting to go so slowly! December feels like forever away!


----------



## Kallie3000

I had a back ache yesterday and felt crappy, and had some of what I think were braxton hicks contractions. But I don't get a really hard stomach or anything (I have enough extra padding, I guess!) so it was hard to tell if that was what was going on.

It would be nice if our bodies would tell us what was happening!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Lovely bump pics ladies.

We're advised here to get the flu jab. I usually have it through work but we're not being offered it this year for some reason so will be having it with my GP surgery instead.

Has anyone packed their hospital bag yet? xx


----------



## Willow82

Rileys.Mammy said:


> Lovely bump pics ladies.
> 
> We're advised here to get the flu jab. I usually have it through work but we're not being offered it this year for some reason so will be having it with my GP surgery instead.
> 
> Has anyone packed their hospital bag yet? xx

Not yet. I'm planning to do it when I go on maternity leave which is three weeks on Friday. Yay! So I'll be about 34/35 weeks when I pack it which should be plenty of time. I'm definitely not going to do what I did last time which was half pack it at 39 weeks and then leave half of it behind when I went into labour at 39+2!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

After Mondays scare I'm putting together an emergency bag - some slobby clothes for waiting around in hospital, drinks and snacks, phonecharger, toiletries and a pack of cards. 
I had a notebook and pen with me last time and we spent at least an hour playing hangman lol.
Might throw a little blanket in there too but if bubs shows up this early on no clothes are going to fit!


----------



## Fliss

DH wants me to have my bag packed once I hit 30 weeks. 

I suspect he has a point!


----------



## Babybump87

Ive started to put my hospital bag together just little bits and bobs.

Had my 31 week midwife appointment today. Baby is head down but not engaged which I am happy about as DD was never head down until 38 weeks. Hoping shes not playing with me and stays head down as I know she could move again lol. 

My iron levels are very low so have to start taking iron tablets which I am a bit bummed about. Also had my whooping cough and flu jab . Arm is killing now !! 

Hope you ladies are doing well ! X


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

I'm going to do mine in October half-term as I'm off work then, I'll be coming up to 33 weeks xx


----------



## blinker86

I've hardly thought about a hospital bag, but I guess I should at least get a list going! We had our follow up ultrasound on Monday to check on the size of baby's kidneys again since the last appointment showed enlargement of the left one. Thankfully, it looks like the issue has resolved itself and everything appeared normal. Baby is still breech at this time, and I'm hoping he turns soon because I'm so tired of being kicked in the bladder! I've been feeling pretty good overall except for some increased lower back pain, but I started going to the chiropractor last week and that has really been helping. We're all getting so close now!!


----------



## Indian Maa

thanks everyone for the info on flu shot. I just got mine today. Arm looks ok as of now but I am down with flu like symptoms. 

Blinkers, nice to know that babys kidney issue has been resolved on its own.

I am planning to pack my hospital bag soon. So hoping to get these 7 weeks to go fast. C-session date is 23rd Nov at 39 weeks


----------



## Kallie3000

I put the car seat in the car today!! Need to find someone to check it for me. It seemed really simple though!

I'm going to start a bag right away. At least the 'must have' items, amd I'll print the list so if my husband had to he could grab stuff for me. I was thinking of including copies of important cards, like insurance and health cards. Maybe that is overkill though?


----------



## jumpingo

i don't think that's overkill at all! better to have them and not need them.:thumbup:

i have brainstormed for my bag but not put anything together. an actual list is a good idea - that way if i'm in a panic or have to send my husband to get things, it'll be there.

just bought a chicco travel system on clearance at the store! we already have a car seat and jogging stroller so were only thinking about getting a 2nd base for my husband's car, but for about $40 LESS, we were able to just get a whole 'nother carseat/base AND 4 wheel stroller!:shock: my husband basically said, "this is so cheap it'd be stupid NOT to get it!" same brand as our first, so all interchangeable and everything. might install them this weekend!:mrgreen: (wanted to install it but was thinking i was just antsy and it was too early, so i'm glad to see someone else has installed theirs!!:friends:)

(edited because i can't do math!:haha:)


----------



## Fliss

Had my Anti-D yesterday argh it hurt!

Still totally full of heartburn bleugh.


----------



## Leann83

Sorry you're having a stressful time lately 2ndtimeAbz, it's the last thing you need. Hopefully things improve over the coming weeks and you get to relax a bit before baby arrives! :flower:

Blinker, that's great news that the kidney issue appears to have resolved on it's own, yay :)

What a great deal on the travel system jumpingo, you couldn't have passed that up!

Haven't packed proper hospital bag here yet, I have an overnight bag in the car in case of emergency since the bleeds earlier on but can't even remember what's in it! I'm going to get bags sorted properly once I'm on maternity leave - 4 weeks of work left and it's draaaagging :( can't wait to be off and looking forward to spending some quality time with my little man before his brother arrives and the madness starts :cloud9:


----------



## luna_19

You are all so organized :haha: we live close enough that if we end up in the hospital my hubby can run home for anything we need, I'll probably pack a really basic just in case bag around 36 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Kallie3000

This is my packing list and my music playlist list, so far! 

You can tell I'm insane. Most my music is metal, and one of the first things on the list is 'celebratory wine'! LOL

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1j89GKzHbUODkJ2TEACnW3Ay_g9b6R-UsGheYW4PUnMk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## jumpingo

Kallie3000 said:


> This is my packing list and my music playlist list, so far!
> 
> You can tell I'm insane. Most my music is metal, and one of the first things on the list is 'celebratory wine'! LOL
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1j89GKzHbUODkJ2TEACnW3Ay_g9b6R-UsGheYW4PUnMk/edit?usp=sharing

not insane, that is awesome!! thanks for sharing:thumbup:
i know what i'm doing this weekend! aaah, i love list making!:blush::friends:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Kallie3000 said:


> This is my packing list and my music playlist list, so far!
> 
> You can tell I'm insane. Most my music is metal, and one of the first things on the list is 'celebratory wine'! LOL
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1j89GKzHbUODkJ2TEACnW3Ay_g9b6R-UsGheYW4PUnMk/edit?usp=sharing

Lol Kallie I had a tub of pate and a bottle of wine in the fridge for post birth celebrations last time! ;)

You also have some proper gems on ur music playlist! \m/


----------



## Twinmum87

My OH is under strict orders to have a can of monster waiting for me. I have missed it so much! I don't have a play list as I use spotify mostly, music is so expencive to buy all the albums! So will pretty much just have 2 UB40 albums with me as thats all I have that isn't too scratched to play after the kids got hold of my CD collection a few years ago and everything got scraped on the floor. It was all just in one of those CD wallets.


----------



## Kallie3000

Twinmum87 said:


> My OH is under strict orders to have a can of monster waiting for me. I have missed it so much! I don't have a play list as I use spotify mostly, music is so expencive to buy all the albums! So will pretty much just have 2 UB40 albums with me as thats all I have that isn't too scratched to play after the kids got hold of my CD collection a few years ago and everything got scraped on the floor. It was all just in one of those CD wallets.

I am going to bring some cds too - I think there was a cd player at the labour room. But most our cds are pretty amped up - I don't have ANYTHING soothing at all! Hahah!

I have a tendency to wreck cds too - I guess me and your kids have something in common!


----------



## Twinmum87

They used to be right little monkeys, leave the room for 2 seconds and they would try and look for one of their DVD's and I have had to chuck out so many DVD's and CD's! Draw back of not having a cupboard/shelf out of kiddy reach lol!


----------



## blinker86

Anyone else have these periods of time when baby makes crazy fast, jerky movements for several seconds? It feels like he's having a dance party or something in there! It's hard to imagine what he might be doing to cause such a stir.


----------



## ElmaWG

blinker86 said:


> Anyone else have these periods of time when baby makes crazy fast, jerky movements for several seconds? It feels like he's having a dance party or something in there! It's hard to imagine what he might be doing to cause such a stir.

Now that you mention it, I have experienced something similar to what you're describing. No idea whats going on. Im feeling all sorts of crazy, funny, and sometimes uncomfortable movement these days. I think he's starting to run out of room!

I think I'm going to wash and organize baby clothes this weekend. And maybe install the car seat. I REALLY don't want baby to arrive early, and i figure if I'm NOT ready and organized, he for sure WILL come early. If I get everything ready now, he's guaranteed to be 2 week late :haha: 

Glad to hear everyone is doing well as we're nearing the finish line! Let's keep those buns baking!


----------



## Indian Maa

Blinkers and Elma, I get the same too. I was so worried until last week that the baby doesn't move enough. Since a week, its so crazy. Its as if he is taking a turn to the otherside - as how we do it on the bed. No big kicks as such. Its all this crazy jerky difficult stretching and turning. I am hoping its all normal. DH is travelling and we had to delay our next appt with OB until 19th - that's a 3.5 weeks gap from the previous appt. I cant wait to check with OB if its all normal. 

Hope and pray that we all hang in there at least until 39 weeks.


----------



## luna_19

It's crazy how different babies are! With Devyn he rarely made movements that actually hurt me but this baby is very active at times and seems to enjoy headbutting my cervix, ouch! :haha:

Hey I have already gotten all the newborn and 0-3 clothes washed and pit away so I have dome something to get ready :haha: I also got my birth pool today, woo!


----------



## justplay91

I've gotten newborn through 3 month clothes washed and the rest organized, her dresser put together, my post-partum basket ready, and her cloth diapers washed and ready to go. Still have to do hospital bag, put together the crib, organize some more stuff around the apartment, and install the carseat. Those things will probably wait until at least 35-36 weeks. I don't anticipate this baby coming early.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

After last week's scare I've packed a bag but once I've hit 36 weeks I'm unpacking it again ready for homebirth ;) was funny going and buying such tiny nappies!


----------



## ElmaWG

Justplay, what's in your post-Partum basket?


----------



## Babybump87

Arghh woke up feeling really weak. My back is killing. I feel like I keep needing to move my legs and feel like they are just going to give in when I am walking !. Rant over had to get it out !. . X


----------



## Fliss

Have you had your iron levels tested? Sounds like it might be a tad low - spent all day yesterday being investigated for that....


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah my iron levels are low been taking iron tablets since last week but today switched to the liquid form. Tablets didn't agree with me. How are your iron levels Fliss ?


----------



## Kallie3000

Can you usually get liquid form iron supplements over the counter, or do you have to get them from a pharmacist? 

I'm not a huge fan of the tablets...

I keep forgetting to take my vitamins as it is! Boo.


----------



## Fliss

There was major discrepancy with mine. At my 28-week appointment last week they _*apparently*_ were 6.5 (which should have had me on the floor) so at an emergency re-test yesterday (which the lab double-tested!) they were just on 11.

That's too much of a jump in 6 days so they believe the first result erroneous but I'm to take the pills, ensure I get re-tested at 34 weeks and am to call DAU if I feel ill at all...


----------



## Babybump87

Kallie3000 said:


> Can you usually get liquid form iron supplements over the counter, or do you have to get them from a pharmacist?
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the tablets...
> 
> I keep forgetting to take my vitamins as it is! Boo.

I got mine off my GP. If you have your maternity exemption card you wont have to pay if you go your GP.


----------



## Babybump87

Fliss said:


> There was major discrepancy with mine. At my 28-week appointment last week they _*apparently*_ were 6.5 (which should have had me on the floor) so at an emergency re-test yesterday (which the lab double-tested!) they were just on 11.
> 
> That's too much of a jump in 6 days so they believe the first result erroneous but I'm to take the pills, ensure I get re-tested at 34 weeks and am to call DAU if I feel ill at all...


Oh no what alot of messing around!. Mine were 9.9 last Wednesday . Not seeing my midwife until 35 weeks now hopefully test me again and they will be higher. 

I have no idea about iron levels and how quickly they go up or down lol. Didnt have this with my last pregnancy! Hopefully we will feel better soon !. X


----------



## Willow82

Babybump87 said:


> Fliss said:
> 
> 
> There was major discrepancy with mine. At my 28-week appointment last week they _*apparently*_ were 6.5 (which should have had me on the floor) so at an emergency re-test yesterday (which the lab double-tested!) they were just on 11.
> 
> That's too much of a jump in 6 days so they believe the first result erroneous but I'm to take the pills, ensure I get re-tested at 34 weeks and am to call DAU if I feel ill at all...
> 
> 
> Oh no what alot of messing around!. Mine were 9.9 last Wednesday . Not seeing my midwife until 35 weeks now hopefully test me again and they will be higher.
> 
> I have no idea about iron levels and how quickly they go up or down lol. Didnt have this with my last pregnancy! Hopefully we will feel better soon !. XClick to expand...

I'm on iron tablets 3 times a day and have been lucky enough so far that I've not had any side effects. I'm having my bloods done next week and really hoping that my levels have improved. The doctor told me that my levels were 98 when they should be around 110. No idea what that means.


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Hope everyone is doing well.

31 week bump photo, taken yesterday :flower: xx


----------



## PocoHR

What a great bump pic Rileys.Mammy!! Gorgeous :) 

Anyone else feel like their breasts are getting bigger now in third tri? I have had the tenderness return and I feel like I'm not fitting into the bras I've been wearing all along... a little concerned here because if they get any bigger they are going to take over my whole body :haha:


----------



## ElmaWG

PocoHR said:


> What a great bump pic Rileys.Mammy!! Gorgeous :)
> 
> Anyone else feel like their breasts are getting bigger now in third tri? I have had the tenderness return and I feel like I'm not fitting into the bras I've been wearing all along... a little concerned here because if they get any bigger they are going to take over my whole body :haha:

Your baby will be delighted!!


----------



## Kallie3000

PocoHR said:


> What a great bump pic Rileys.Mammy!! Gorgeous :)
> 
> Anyone else feel like their breasts are getting bigger now in third tri? I have had the tenderness return and I feel like I'm not fitting into the bras I've been wearing all along... a little concerned here because if they get any bigger they are going to take over my whole body :haha:

Yes, but I still fit my bras because they were too big! I'd lost weight before getting pregnant, it is working out well, clothing wise, haha. 

BUT my left boob is definitely, noticeably (to me, and husband maybe) bigger than my left! I know most boobs are slightly asymmetrical, but I hope they don't get more so! Don't really feel self conscious or anything, it is just another weird body thing of note :)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I'm on iron tablets, too. My MW didn't tell me my levels but when I saw my OB yesterday (we have decided to switch care) he told me they were less than 6! Jeez no wonder I had zero energy!!!


----------



## Twinmum87

PocoHR said:


> What a great bump pic Rileys.Mammy!! Gorgeous :)
> 
> Anyone else feel like their breasts are getting bigger now in third tri? I have had the tenderness return and I feel like I'm not fitting into the bras I've been wearing all along... a little concerned here because if they get any bigger they are going to take over my whole body :haha:

Not any bigger but I keep getting a few days here and there where they tingle and itch like crazy and go very sensitive, nipple goes darker, my boobs go kinda red and feel like they are burning up then I seem to get a bit of a boost in the milk and then it calms down again. I am sure they will go massive again like last time when milk properly comes in after baby is here. Waiting until then to buy nursing bras as last time I went up from a C to a EE/F then after a few weeks down to a DD.

Hope everyone with Iron level problems are feeling better soon.

My 33 weeks bump pic.


----------



## laurac1988

lovely bumps ladies x


----------



## Indian Maa

Awesome bumps ladies! 

I am dying of SPD/PGP which is now troubling my inner thighs too. I walk around like a robot and kind of becoming immobile. It kills me if I try to raise one of my legs to get in to the car or wear my pants. On top of it I get worst episodes of false contractions. I am thankful that baby is safe and still growing but I am SOOOO ready friends. :wacko:


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Twinmum87 said:


> PocoHR said:
> 
> 
> What a great bump pic Rileys.Mammy!! Gorgeous :)
> 
> Anyone else feel like their breasts are getting bigger now in third tri? I have had the tenderness return and I feel like I'm not fitting into the bras I've been wearing all along... a little concerned here because if they get any bigger they are going to take over my whole body :haha:
> 
> Not any bigger but I keep getting a few days here and there where they tingle and itch like crazy and go very sensitive, nipple goes darker, my boobs go kinda red and feel like they are burning up then I seem to get a bit of a boost in the milk and then it calms down again. I am sure they will go massive again like last time when milk properly comes in after baby is here. Waiting until then to buy nursing bras as last time I went up from a C to a EE/F then after a few weeks down to a DD.
> 
> Hope everyone with Iron level problems are feeling better soon.
> 
> My 33 weeks bump pic.
> View attachment 903973Click to expand...

You've got a lovely neat little bump! I feel enormous! And I've noticed I'm starting to waddle a little when I'm walking a long distance lol.
I woke with bad heartburn early hours of this morning and still have it a little now :dohh: although I can't really complain, this is only the second bout of heartburn I've had this pregnancy. I suffered with it lots on Riley so if the old wives tales are true this baby girl will be coming out bald :haha: xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Lol! I don't look mahoosive but I feel it haha! :) Ahhh the waddling! I have been waddling since about 20 weeks but thats really down the the joints in my back being unstable, with my support band on and the physio I waddle less now! My heart burn hasn't been as bad this time but it is still pretty awful. I wake up a couple times a night with it so bad I need more Gaviscon and other times I can still feel it but I manage to get back to sleep. It creeps up several times a day. On the 32 weeks scan she could see a very tiny amount of fuzz so we shall see how much hair there is by the time baby arrives! Elliott and Alicia's hair could clearly be seen on the scan at around 32/33 weeks. I always wondered how much hair they would have had if they went to term as they were already fur balls at 34 weeks!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

The worst pregnancy I had for heartburn was with my first dd (I had a bottle of gabiscon in my handbag from 5 months in) and she came out as bald as an egg and barely any hair until she was one! :)

Im just never comfortable now. I think being in the bath is the closest I get. Going for a swim on weds I think (seeing as you can swim for free when ur pregnant here) see if that helps.


----------



## Twinmum87

Wish they did free swimming here! Spend so much every month at the rec centre! Kids swimming lessons, aqua natal and general swim every week. Be £3.50 a weeks cheaper if they let pregnant women swim free lol!


----------



## laurac1988

Swim for free whilst pregnant?! What a great idea! I wish they would do that here


----------



## Babybump87

Oh free swimming thats amazing. I would be there everyday. I had terrible heartburn with DD and she came out with loads of dark hair. This time its even worse !. We will see if baby has more or less hair lol.


----------



## Willow82

I was convinced my DS would be a baldie as I had no heartburn at all with him. He was born with loads of hair!


----------



## ElmaWG

I've never heard of the heartburn/hair preditiction. I had no heartburn when pregnant with DS1 and he was born with quite a bit or hair. 

IndianMaa, I'm so sorry to hear you're in so much pain. :hugs: Sounds like it must be really hard to deal with. Have you seen a doctor? I guess the only consolation is that you know baby is still cookin and getting stronger.


----------



## Indian Maa

With DS no heartburn at all and he had a lot of healthy hair. 

Elma, hope you are doing good. My OB says rest only can help. I am almost on bed rest and started putting on lots. Baby is in breech and can't lie down properly too. It's uncomfortable for baby and me too. Lot of troubled movements. Just praying that we hang on for 5 more weeks. Can't think of an emergency c-session with another doctor who is on call. Would really like to be in my OBs care.


----------



## Kallie3000

Indian Maa said:


> With DS no heartburn at all and he had a lot of healthy hair.
> 
> Elma, hope you are doing good. My OB says rest only can help. I am almost on bed rest and started putting on lots. Baby is in breech and can't lie down properly too. It's uncomfortable for baby and me too. Lot of troubled movements. Just praying that we hang on for 5 more weeks. Can't think of an emergency c-session with another doctor who is on call. Would really like to be in my OBs care.

Best of luck! I'm having slight pelvic pain, but no where near as bad as you are describing. For me, pretty much the baby's head seems to be head butting me in the pubis bone. Ouch! And my muscles just seem sore a lot. Stretched really fast - went from looking just chunky to PREGNANT this week!

So good luck, and hope you can hold on. *hug*


----------



## ElmaWG

Indian Maa said:


> With DS no heartburn at all and he had a lot of healthy hair.
> 
> Elma, hope you are doing good. My OB says rest only can help. I am almost on bed rest and started putting on lots. Baby is in breech and can't lie down properly too. It's uncomfortable for baby and me too. Lot of troubled movements. Just praying that we hang on for 5 more weeks. Can't think of an emergency c-session with another doctor who is on call. Would really like to be in my OBs care.

Hang in there! Is there anything fun you can do to help pass the time. A book or TV show you've really been wanting watch? Do you have any help taking care of your son?

I've been getting lots of Braxton hicks contraction, I'm not sure if that counts as false labor. They aren't painful at all, but I sure hope it's not a sign of baby coming early. Though it's strange to think I'm just 2.5 weeks from being full term :wacko:

Anyone else been peeking in on the Baby Club forum? It's reminding me of all the not-so-glamorous aspects of having a newborn, which I'd been trying not to remember :dohh:


----------



## Indian Maa

Kallie, doctor says such pain is normally worse for second and third time moms as pelvis cant take so much as before. Glad to know that its not as bad for you. You will be fine. I also have sore muscles all around and weak joints. I am also growing all of a sudden from all sides. Here's my only bump picture at 34 weeks

Elma, I think what I mentioned as false labour is more or less Braxton hicks. In my case I got back pain and irregular contractions lasting upto 2 hours with periods like cramping. Doctor says its ok to have that at this stage. I think I will be much more at ease if baby goes head down. Just praying for that. School is just two blocks away. I still manage to drop him and pick him up. That's the only exercise I get :) and little bit of cooking. DH helps a lot for everything else. I am tired and find myself sleeping around 4-5 hours during day time. Nights are bad- baby gets uncomfy and moves irritated and I forever sit on that glider snacking every two hours. 
Yes just 2.5 weeks away from full term. Wow! I have a date for c-session at 39 weeks. I guess we both will have babies around thanks giving time.


----------



## Indian Maa

bump at 34 weeks :)


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi ladies I haven't been on in months !! Been super busy with work hope ur all hanging in there it's crazy to think we only have a few weeks left now !! I'm currently 33 weeks + 2 days ! Haven't had much trouble apart from heartburn & an umbilical hernia lol ! Hope ur all keeping good
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LadybugWest

Hi! Hope all is well. Were doing a-ok.
A little heartburn here and there but nothing to write home to mom about. We're 32 and 3 today. Oh my how time flies! I'm so excited!


----------



## LadybugWest

Me at 31 weeks. Wait, how do I flip the picture? Lol!


----------



## PocoHR

I love all the bump pics!! You all look so cute :)


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Gorgeous bumps ladies :flower: 

32 week bump, taken yesterday :) xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## K8te

Aw such lovely bumps coming along now from you ladies.

Here is mine from yesterday at 31 weeks. Onto the homestretch now :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## justplay91

ElmaWG, I was rereading the thread and realized you asked awhile back what was in my postpartum basket.... Let's see, I have a couple of those horrible GIANT pads the hospital gives out, some more regular sized pads, one of those squirty bottles for the perineum, some tucks witch hazel pads, two cans of the blue-cap Dermoplast (it worked SO WELL for me last time, I loved it), giant pp underwear, breast pads, and lanolin ointment. I think that's it... I'm so dreading needing all that stuff again. But at the same time, I'm starting to get excited. I'm still waiting for it to feel real. I think in a few more weeks, it might start feeling like we're really going to have a baby! I'll attach a bump pic. One on the left is 27 weeks, the one on the right is 34.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1445706244759.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kallie3000

Someone told me just recently to make sure I put baby wipes in my hospital bag - because otherwise they want you to use a cloth to clean up the baby diaper area! They seemed rather emphatic, so I guess I'm throwing those in my bag, haha


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

How's everyone managing to sleep? Every position I try my back aches! xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hi Kallie yes the hospital will recommend cotton wool and water or a cloth for newborns, but my two never had problems just using sensitive (fragrance free) baby wipes.

Rileysmammy I'm just uncomfortable day and night. Not painful I just ache all over and combined with the heartburn it's not pleasant :(


----------



## luna_19

Yes kallie they gave us paper towels and said to just use water at the hospital! They weren't soft at all and you really have to scrub to get the tarry poo off :/ we have always used the Kirkland wipes from Costco, you can get a box of 900 for about $25


----------



## Kallie3000

luna_19 said:


> Yes kallie they gave us paper towels and said to just use water at the hospital! They weren't soft at all and you really have to scrub to get the tarry poo off :/ we have always used the Kirkland wipes from Costco, you can get a box of 900 for about $25

I love Costco!


----------



## Kallie3000

Anyone else just feel generally kind of crappy? I feel like baby is really pressing on my diaphragm and so I'm not breathing as deeply as I'd like, and my belly muscles ache, and I've just been tired and headachey. Today is definitely a 'feet up' kind of day!


----------



## luna_19

Definitely feeling like poo today, I had that hard to breathe feeling with Devyn because he was so high, this baby just sits right on my bladder all the time...not sure which is worse!


----------



## K8te

I've been feeling a bit rubbish these past few days. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the flu jab but I ache, my face hurts - one side of my jaw feels sore which is giving me a headache and for some reason under one of my eyes feels bruised so I'm not a happy bunny at the minute.

I'm not too bad with sleeping so far, it takes me a while to find a comfy spot as every time I do lay down I get pins and needles under my left rib. At the minute I keep waking up on my back but I usually ache on a morning so have to get straight up.


----------



## justplay91

Huh, that's weird that the hospitals where you guys are don't do baby wipes. They definitely do here in the US. They provided us with a whole pack of them when my son was born.


----------



## luna_19

I find that the hospitals here don't provide much at all, I figure because we have publicly funded healthcare so don't actually have to pay to be there :shrug: they did provide diapers for oureentire stay and enough pads for me for several days but that was about it, they even used towels instead of baby blankets :dohh:


----------



## jumpingo

i'm in japan on a military base, so it's technically "american" health care, but it's pretty bare bones (or, has been!:roll:), so feeling like i need to go and ask what they do and don't provide!:wacko:


----------



## justplay91

I'm sure it varies from hospital to hospital here as well. But I suppose they better provide us with wipes with what they're charging us to stay in the hospital here in the US!


----------



## stacey&bump

I'm feeling pretty awful too just drained and achey & feeling like I'm moaning all the time ! Can't wait for the next 6 weeks to hopefully fly by !


----------



## Fliss

Tired, sore and mega heartburn. 

So, when your previously pretty good if not quite perfect blood pressure suddenly starts spiking again at 31 weeks. Just like it did last time.

Yeah. That.

I'm back on weekly monitoring with the midwives, and get to have another consultant appointment in 4 weeks time...

During the first busy period at work. Deep joy.

Pregnancy just does not agree with me it seems.


----------



## ElmaWG

I'm also super busy at work. And I feel so slow and tired most of the time--made worse by DS1 not sleeping well lately. But I'm trying to see the positives. I'm not it too much discomfort and baby is healthy. It's crazy though that I'm about a week from being full term. and still haven't installed the car seat!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Has everyone packed their hospital bag now? I'm 33 weeks today and going to pack it today lol. Had my flu jab & whooping cough jab yesterday too :thumbup:
What has everyone chosen as baby's coming home outfit? I'll take a photo of mine while I'm doing my hospital bag and pop a photo on later today xx


----------



## Babybump87

I am 34 weeks today!! I am going to do my hospital bag at the weekend. Just need to get a few last little bits. Im not sure what to bring baby home in . Look forward to seeing pics of what you ladies have chosen!.


----------



## justplay91

I have not packed the hospital bag yet. I think I did it at about 35 weeks last time. I think I will wait until 37 this time. I almost don't know what to pack in it. Last time the only things I used that I had packed were going home clothes for me, nursing bras, and toiletries like a toothbrush and hairbrush. And baby's outfits, but I think that's really just because we wanted to see him in clothes we had bought him. This time I'll go with just the necessities stuffed in a small backpack.

I think I have the baby's coming home outfit picked out. It's just a little pair of jammies with little colorful puppies on it. Warm and comfy :)


----------



## Willow82

I've made a start on my hospital bag and have gone properly ott. I've packed about 14 outfits! Last time I ended up staying in hospital a week due to feeding issues and my OH had to go back and forth bringing more clothes so this time I want to be more prepared should I stay in that long again. I still need lots of bits and pieces which I will probably get next week.

I finish work tomorrow! Eeks! I've got almost a month's annual leave with my maternity leave starting on November 27th. I can't believe it, it's gone so fast!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

As promised, little miss' coming home outfit &#127872;&#128525; xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Babybump87

Rileys.Mammy said:


> As promised, little miss' coming home outfit &#127872;&#128525; xx



Aww that's cute !!


----------



## Babybump87

I am thinking of bringing baby home in this all in one .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I was due 6th December but had my little girl 4 days ago at 33+6 due to IUGR. Wishing all you December ladies the best of luck


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Looking forward to next week when I drop to 30 hours then 3 more weeks then I drop to 24 hours. I had just under 2 weeks of holiday left but I was getting so tired it was easier to phase down than only get a week and a half extra off! 

Got mw appmnt tomorrow where hopefully my iron has improved and she will "let me" have my homebirth :p


----------



## jumpingo

IsabellaJayne said:


> I was due 6th December but had my little girl 4 days ago at 33+6 due to IUGR. Wishing all you December ladies the best of luck

CONGRATS!!!!:yipee::yipee:
first baby in this thread, maybe??

how is she doing? and you??


----------



## ElmaWG

IsabellaJayne said:


> I was due 6th December but had my little girl 4 days ago at 33+6 due to IUGR. Wishing all you December ladies the best of luck

Congrats!! I hope everything is going well!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats Isabella! That is a great weight for being so early :)


----------



## justplay91

IsabellaJayne, congratulations!!! I hope she is doing well, and you are recovering quickly. :hugs:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Thank you. She's doing really well. I'm home now but she's in neonatal. She was in NICU for two days on CPAP (didn't breathe for her but helped her do it easily). She came off that at two days old and has been self ventilating ever since. She moved into special care after being in NICU and she now feeds regularly through a tube and is coping well with it. She off her antibiotics and her jaundice has been treated. It's just learning to maintain her own temp now and learning to feed and fattening up. She should be out of her incubator soon and maybe home in 2 weeks. She's doing so so well. Thanks everyone


----------



## Willow82

IsabellaJayne said:


> Thank you. She's doing really well. I'm home now but she's in neonatal. She was in NICU for two days on CPAP (didn't breathe for her but helped her do it easily). She came off that at two days old and has been self ventilating ever since. She moved into special care after being in NICU and she now feeds regularly through a tube and is coping well with it. She off her antibiotics and her jaundice has been treated. It's just learning to maintain her own temp now and learning to feed and fattening up. She should be out of her incubator soon and maybe home in 2 weeks. She's doing so so well. Thanks everyone

Congratulations! Pleased to hear your little girl is doing so well. :)


----------



## K8te

Congratulations. Glad she is doing well. She sounds adorable.

Xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congratulations Isabelle! Glad to hear she's doing so well :) :) 

So funny story, I woke up in the middle of the night feeling sick and a bad tummy. I threw up so strong I peed myself! :/ for a scary half an hour I wasnt sure if it was just urine or I'd broken my waters, as I had emptied my bladder about 5 mins before being sick.

So yeah ladies, at this point if you feel sick sit on the loo and grab a bucket instead. It was a new one for me! Lol


----------



## justplay91

Glad to hear she's doing so well, IsabellaJayne. Fingers crossed she gets the feeding and temp control down soon and you can take your sweet baby home :)

2ndtimeabz, that certainly sounds like an interesting experience... I'm hoping I don't get sick, but if I do, I'll definitely remember your tip! Lol!

35 weeks today... Holy moly. 5 more weeks MAX! (I have GD and won't go over 40 weeks). Two more weeks and I'll be starting to labor watch!


----------



## Ameli

Congrats, IsabelleJayne! So glad she's doing well. I hope you're feeling ok too.


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Cute outfit Babybump87.

Aw congratulations IsabellaJayne and what a fab weight for 6 weeks early! Glad she's doing well :D xx


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations Isabella!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats isabelle. X


----------



## Kallie3000

Congratulations Isabelle! Sorry you had a scary time, but so glad to hear that your baby is doing well.


----------



## Leann83

Congrats IsabellaJayne! So glad she's doing well and hopefully she'll be home with you in no time!

I've finished packing my hospital bags over the past few days, eeeek!! They provide nothing in the hospital here (just formula if you are FF) so I'm bringing 3 bags - one labour bag, then one each for me and baby for hospital stay.


I haven't bought a going home outfit per se, he'll just wear one of the babygros that I've packed and then I've bought this pram suit as I'm sure it'll be freezing!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7265[1].jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## luna_19

I puked and emptied my bladder earlier in this pregnancy :blush:


----------



## PocoHR

Huge congrats Isabelle!!!!

Ouhh, puking and peeing sounds unpleasant, I'm going to remember that if I get the urge to throw up 

So, I think I've started to lose my plug a bit. Just since yesterday, when I use the bathroom, I'm having a ton of mucus-y discharge. But, really a lot. I told my doctor because I happened to have an appointment yesterday and he didn't seem concerned, so I guess I'm not concerned either :) Its not brown/bloody just a lot of clear jelly like discharge. I wonder if this means he'll come early!!


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations Isabelle, glad to hear she's doing well. Can't believe our babies are starting to be born! Eek!

I've started to pack my hospital bag, even though I know I'm probably likely to go overdue. Baby's coming home outfit is packed away, so here's some pictures from online. We don't know what we're having so I've gone for something unisex, but funky rather than plain white/muted neutrals. Will have a white knitted cardigan too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Fliss

He might - Nathan arrived at 35+4 and was 6lb 11.5oz


----------



## jumpingo

Leann83 said:


> I haven't bought a going home outfit per se, he'll just wear one of the babygros that I've packed and then I've bought this pram suit as I'm sure it'll be freezing!

i have been looking for some kind of winter suit like that for weeks now!! where'd you get it??


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats Isabelle! Glad the baby and you are fine! 

2ndtimeabz, That sounds bad but I don't need to even puke for peeing :) bending a bit to give a bath to DS who would be standing in the bath tub makes me pee in my pants! It happened many times in last week and I was worried...

Been to OB today! Baby is lying so low and I am a bit dilated. Baby is in breech too. Very worried if I will last till c session date. I can't walk steady due to SPD pain and baby lying so low. Nurse said 'you are ready; you got the walk on' 

Have the bag packed, car seat fixed and bassinet assembled. Resting as far as possible and praying hard!


----------



## Willow82

I've been having peeing problems as well which always happen when I go to the toilet. I go for a wee and then when I get up and start walking or bend over, I wee a bit more. It's very frustrating. The person I saw at my physio appointment said that I need to do my kegels but they don't seem to be making any difference so far. My pelvic floor is shot it seems!


----------



## BethMaassen

Hi Ladies! It has been some time since I popped in. How is everyone doing?

Also, Congratulations Isabelle.

+ I have not started packing my bags. But, I have a list of what I need to pack, and will get on it soon. As for baby girl's coming home outfit, this is it, it is from the internets, because the picture I have of it is not so good and it is put away and I do not feel like pulling it out just yet.:
 



Attached Files:







71Tchil4Y1L._UX679_.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leann83

jumpingo said:


> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't bought a going home outfit per se, he'll just wear one of the babygros that I've packed and then I've bought this pram suit as I'm sure it'll be freezing!
> 
> i have been looking for some kind of winter suit like that for weeks now!! where'd you get it??Click to expand...

It's from F&F clothing in Tesco, think they're just in UK/Ireland? And for some strange reason it's not on their online shop, I was looking for it yesterday so I wouldn't have to actually take it out and take a pic :haha:


----------



## Fliss

I am eyeing eBay for snowsuit bargains because quite frankly new they're extortionate :-(


----------



## justplay91

It's November... If some of us due in early December go just a little bit early, it could be baby's birth month!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Congratulations IsabelleJayne. I have been keeping an eye on your other threads . Glad baby is doing well. Hopefully you will all be home soon!. 

Mazndave love the outfit. Its different to the usual unisex clothes. Also love yours Beth lol !!

Oh snowsuit are ridiculously expensive. I found an unworn one which we paid £25.00 for !!. 

Least we can all say we are going to have our babies next month!!. Maybe sooner !! Eeekkk !!!xx


----------



## Babybump87

Has anyone been experiencing twinges?.

Since Friday I've been getting pressure low down,BH, twinges and what I can only describe as a shooting pain down there lol. Also had a tiny bit of jellyish discharge yesterday:wacko: but no discharge since.

Baby is head down but wasn't engaged at last checkup week and half ago.

Xx


----------



## Fliss

Twinges today but I think I overdid it a natch.

Given how long I have left to go I really would rather it wasn't anything dodgy...


----------



## Willow82

Can't believe that all of our babies are due next month! It doesn't seem two minutes since I joined this group barely 4/5 weeks pregnant. I think I will go early so it's very likely that my baby will be born this month which makes me excited but also terrified!

I've been experiencing a low period type pain on and off which I'm really hoping doesn't lead to anything. They're not contractions as they are constant but I really want baby to keep cooking for a while yet so I can get everything ready and have a rest seeing as I've finished work.

As for snow suits, a friend gave me two lovely ones earlier in the week which I was made up by. :)


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Yeah the snowsuits can be ridiculously expensive! I'm glad we had a couple of neutral ones with Riley so we can use them again for this baby :D although I have a gorgeous baby blue one that my MIL bought that was very expensive from a Baby Boutique which I've popped on ebay to try and sell but people want stuff for nothing! MIL paid around £40 for it so I put it on for £15 or best offer and people were offering £5, it's worth much more than that!

On another note it's the end of half term here so back to work tomorrow :cry: so from tomorrow morning I'll be officially on countdown to my maternity leave as I'll only be back in work for 4 weeks before I go on maternity :happydance: xx


----------



## Fliss

5 weeks left in the office for me - which with enforced annual leave is actually only 22 days left.

Scary


----------



## Kallie3000

I'm going on mat leave in three weeks! Due in 6, but I'm taking off earlier because I would be freaking out if I worked any closer. 

I'm starting to freak out a bit as it is. Hoping all of us have our healthy happy babies - everything will be fine, right? *hyperventilates*


----------



## jumpingo

Kallie3000 said:


> I'm starting to freak out a bit as it is. Hoping all of us have our healthy happy babies - everything will be fine, right? *hyperventilates*

feeling the same way!:dohh::friends:


----------



## ElmaWG

I've been having a few twinges, but nothing that repeats over time. I think I'm likely to have a November baby, but hope I last a few more weeks at least.

I got a snow suit at a resale store this weekend for a very good price, and it looks brand new. But it is size newborn, so won't last all winter :nope:

My goals for the weekend were to pack hostpital bag, install car seat, use my 15% off Amazon registrigy discount, and wash and sort through bottles and baby clothes. Got through all of it except installing the car seat. 

It was amazing how many bottles/lids/nipples etc I had. Too me over an hour to wash it all. And DS rarely took a bottle! And I've ordered more! : :dohh: I suppose I'll need them since I'll be back at work at 12 weeks, so baby will need to be good with a bottle. 

Hope everyone has a great week! I'm super jealous of you ladies already, or sooon to be, maternity leave. I'm working till I go into labor :wacko:


----------



## blinker86

Congrats, Isabelle!

I can't believe our babies will be here next month, or sooner. It's crazy! I'm trying not to get too stressed by everything that still needs to be done, but it's certainly overwhelming. We had a 3D/4D scan done last week, and it was so neat. Baby had his feet in his face most of the time and was being pretty difficult, but the tech was great at trying to get him to move around a bit to get some good photos. Thought I'd share one of my favorites!
 



Attached Files:







12042866_10206612185717124_1276773645702182108_n.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## blinker86

ElmaWG said:


> Hope everyone has a great week! I'm super jealous of you ladies already, or sooon to be, maternity leave. I'm working till I go into labor :wacko:

I'm with you, unfortunately! I'll be working up until that point too.


----------



## Willow82

blinker86 said:


> Congrats, Isabelle!
> 
> I can't believe our babies will be here next month, or sooner. It's crazy! I'm trying not to get too stressed by everything that still needs to be done, but it's certainly overwhelming. We had a 3D/4D scan done last week, and it was so neat. Baby had his feet in his face most of the time and was being pretty difficult, but the tech was great at trying to get him to move around a bit to get some good photos. Thought I'd share one of my favorites!

Lovely picture. He looks very content in there :)


----------



## Babybump87

Aww that's an amazing picture Blinker !!


----------



## Leann83

Kallie3000 said:


> I'm going on mat leave in three weeks! Due in 6, but I'm taking off earlier because I would be freaking out if I worked any closer.
> 
> I'm starting to freak out a bit as it is. Hoping all of us have our healthy happy babies - everything will be fine, right? *hyperventilates*

This!! It's all getting very real now! This is my last week in work, eeek! Then I've two weeks annual leave and then mat leave (here we have to be finished up two weeks before the end of the week that baby's due, if that makes sense, lol). Not the best week for poor DS to come down with vomiting bug :nope:

Omg, snowsuits can be so expensive it's ridiculous! Think that one was reasonable enough - about 16 or so!


----------



## Leann83

Oh and adorable pic blinker!! Looks like he's smiling :)


----------



## luna_19

I was planning on starting mat leave at 39 weeks with Devyn so ended up working until 9pm then he was born at 4:45 the next morning :haha:


----------



## K8te

Aw gorgeous picture blinker!

My mat leave doesn't start till my due date but I have just over 2 weeks leave to take so I finish on the 6th Dec but it's only another 18 days in work.

Aw I love snowsuits my other LO was born in March so we have a newborn one that hasn't been used as it was quite warm so we never needed it.

X


----------



## Babybump87

ElmaW said:


> It was amazing how many bottles/lids/nipples etc I had. Too me over an hour to wash it all. And DS rarely took a bottle! And I've ordered more! : :dohh: I suppose I'll need them since I'll be back at work at 12 weeks, so baby will need to be good with a bottle.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week! I'm super jealous of you ladies already, or sooon to be, maternity leave. I'm working till I go into labor :wacko:

Just out of Interest are you re using the bottle teats for new baby. I've also got loads and not sure if they can be used again. Anyone know ?. 

I have bought more too x


----------



## K8te

I think teats are supposed to be changed every 3 months anyway so I wouldn't reuse them

X


----------



## ElmaWG

Babybump87 said:


> Just out of Interest are you re using the bottle teats for new baby. I've also got loads and not sure if they can be used again. Anyone know ?.
> 
> I have bought more too x

I have no idea. Most of them are in very good shape, but I went ahead a bought more. I think replacing them every 3 month is overkill.


----------



## LadybugWest

34 weeks today! Time is winding down quickly. I haven't had any action yet but baby Lisa gives my cervix a swift quick every now and then (ouch! Lol). I am starting my hospital bag this week. And I'm also working on a little something for DH. I feel like such a crazy lady. I've been nesting like there is no tomorrow. There's still so much to do with the nursery. I'm just taking it one step at a time. 


And congratulations to Isabella on your beautiful little one.


----------



## PocoHR

Well, after 35 hemorrhoid free weeks, it finally caught up with me :( I thought I might escape this pregnancy without that particular issue, but I got one. Not fun! Can't wait to give birth and snuggle my sweet boy and have my body return to its normal pre-pregnancy state.


----------



## Babybump87

Ladybug - Time is going so quickly. Ive done my hospital bag although it will probably get unpackes again lol. Can't believe on the last 5 weeks hopefully lol. What you wor
king on for your DH lol. 

Poco - Oh no something unpleasant always seems to pop up. Hopefully you wont get them as bad this time. 

Ive been midwife today. Baby still head down but not engaged. Anyone have any tips for encouraging baby to engage. Midwife said she would give me a sweep at 38/39 weeks but only if baby is fully engaged !. Im keen to not go overdue this time but suppose baby holds all the cards !! Xx

Edit. In my notes it says relation to brim then underneath midwife has wrote brim. Shes always wrote free in that section. Does anyone know what this means ?. Google is a minefield lol thanks x


----------



## laurac1988

No idea what brim means. 

Eden is still breech and running out of time to turn. If she's still that way at 36w (which she probably will be, let's be honest) we have to start talking "options"


----------



## luna_19

I've heard that many second babies don't engage until labour starts!

I'm sorry she is still breech laura, at least you have time to plan things and prepare :hugs:

Oh man I had the worst hemmrhoids with Devyn it took over a year for them to settle down :( luckily they're not really bothering me this time around (they never actually go away)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Laura I'd try a website called 'spinning babies' I used it for advice last time as I was trying to avoid back labour after the first fiasco. Lots of info on positioning. 

Babybump neither of mine engaged until labour/the day before, but that won't stop me bouncing on my gym ball from week 36 like a mad thing. Also if you can build up strength to squat it can give you up to 28% more space in your pelvis (apparently) for easier labour.


----------



## Babybump87

Laura - My DD did not turn until 36 weeks I thought I was definitely having a c-section with her . Hopefully baby will turn soon for you. 

I've also heard a lot about second babys not engaging until the start of labour. I'm going to buy a ball tomorrow and get bouncing can't hurt lol. My DD will probably play with it more than I use it. I have SPD/PGP but will give the squats a go.


----------



## jumpingo

sitting on the exercise ball instead of my desk chair has helped my PGP more than any stretching i've tried. i'm also fairly sure that squats would kill any progress i've made in getting the pain under control. hopefully a ball helps you too!


----------



## Indian Maa

Poco, I am getting them too :( not badly swollen up though. Dr suggested prep H. Yet to try. But this is much better than what I had with Jonah. That was pathetic

Laura, I heard they turn even at 39th week. Still it's good to be prepared for all scenarios

Mine is not even breech - it's transverse from 32 weeks. At times flips a bit but come back to transverse. It's very uncomfortable but I can stand it. All I want is a healthy baby. I heard they can have hip problems. A bit worried. 
Would have been a bit easy for my chest if he drops! I heard transverse babies never drop! Sigh!


----------



## Kallie3000

Since you guys brought up hemorrhoids - I have SOMETHING but I don't know if it is a hemorrhoid or a skin tag. Google isn't that helpful. If it doesn't hurt, is it nothing to worry about? I have an OB appt next week, not sure if I want to bother mentioning it. I guess I should. Meh.


----------



## luna_19

It's also possible to get varicose veins on the vulva area, could that be it? Ah pregnancy so glamorous


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

How's everyone sleeping? I woke up at 3.30 am with really sharp backache and bh. Had to walk round have a stretch and have a couple of paracetamol before I could get back to sleep :/
Hope it isn't the start of anything as the backache is back and coming in waves.
Not in work til 3 so I think I'll go have another snooze!


----------



## jumpingo

not sleeping great. we go to bed early (9pm or so) and i usually wake up 2 or 3 times before getting up around 5:45am when my husband gets up. for at least one of those wake ups i can't get back to sleep for an hour or two. in the morning, i (somewhat grudgingly:shy:) get up and have breakfast while my husband gets ready for work. he leaves around 6:45 and then i often go back to sleep. on good days i get another 2 solid hours of nice, deep sleep, and it totally helps my entire outlook on life!:haha:


----------



## laurac1988

I really don't mind if she doesn't flip if I'm honest. I have a slightly arcuate uterus, so I have a feeling that if she doesn't flip, it's because she can't. I think if I didn't have a uterine abnormality I would be trying Spinning Babies and such, but I have heard it's not very effective with arcuate uterus. Either way... let's see what the little madam does over the next few weeks.

I'm quite lucky that sleep has been fine for me. But then I'm only just 33 weeks tomorrow. There's still time!


----------



## Nikie

I'm starting to get worried now :/ I feel underprepared. I have loads of stuff and have my hospital bag packed but just don't know what to expect. Baby is transverse breech so may be having C-section now. I think it's the not knowing that is frustrating. Got a week to wait until next scan to see if she has been able to turn by herself! X


----------



## laurac1988

You're doing great Nickie. That's half the thing with pregnancy, that we can't fully prepare. Just take it one day at a time xx


----------



## luna_19

Try not to worry, you honestly don't need much for the early days just somewhere for baby to sleep, a car seat, some clothes and diapers. Anything else you just figure out along the way :)


----------



## Ameli

luna_19 said:


> Try not to worry, you honestly don't need much for the early days just somewhere for baby to sleep, a car seat, some clothes and diapers. Anything else you just figure out along the way :)

Agreed! I've been less worried about things with this pregnancy.

Anyone else get stretch marks with their second pregnancy and not the first? I thought I was in the clear, but no such luck this time.


----------



## luna_19

It's funny all the stuff I thought I absolutely had to have the first time around and I hardly used any of it :haha:


----------



## Indian Maa

Nikie, Good to know that I have a company for transverse breech baby. I read its very rare - 1 in 2500 babies. As Laura said, the baby is doing fine what's there to worry? I think you and baby will just be fine. I had a c-session before because I had something called Cephalopelvic disproportion last time. I was scheduled to have a repeat session this time too as my previous doctor doesn't expect any better. From my experience, there's nothing to worry about c-session. You will need a little more rest after birth for sure though. With right pain control and rest, you will be fine. I never felt any pain last time. I felt my baby is trying to change position but there's something which is stopping him. May be a short cord or cord around neck. We don't know. Don't stress about it. May be this position is for good. Your bag is ready but you need nothing extra for a c-session. May be 1-2 pair of night dress because stay will be a bit longer. Good luck and hugs! 

Kallie, have you ever had hemorrhoids?. I got it in last pregnancy and when that shrunk back after birth it became just like a skin tag; which is swelling up again this time. If you don't experience pain, swelling, constipation or bleeding, I think its just going to be fine. 

I cant sleep because of babys transverse position. He kicks and push me a lot when I sleep on both the sides. If I don't move, he gets bad hick ups for long. I catch up max 2 hrs of sleep sitting on a recliner. Then by afternoon I get very tired and take a nap for 1 hr or so when DS naps.


----------



## Indian Maa

luna_19 said:


> It's funny all the stuff I thought I absolutely had to have the first time around and I hardly used any of it :haha:

Lols! I am unpacking my bag today to take out all baby items. After the hospital tour I realized, all we need is a car seat and going home outfit :wacko:


----------



## jumpingo

luna_19 said:


> Try not to worry, you honestly don't need much for the early days just somewhere for baby to sleep, a car seat, some clothes and diapers. Anything else you just figure out along the way :)

this!!

as i planned for baby, i focused on what i consider the 5 must haves:

1. a way to get baby home (carseat)
2. a place to sleep (crib, rock n play, maybe a bassinet, but still undecided)
3. something to eat (hoping to breastfeed because i'm cheap!:haha:)
4. something to wear (hello thrift store and facebook swap pages, i love you!)
5. diapers (disposables for a bit then planning to cloth diaper)

everything else is a bonus or can be bought on an as-needed basis. we don't have a lot of money to "do" a nursery or any pinterest worthy stuff, so i've focused on those 5. then when there is a bit of wiggle room in the budget, i have slowly bought things from my "would like to have" wish list.:thumbup:


----------



## Kallie3000

Indian Maa said:


> Kallie, have you ever had hemorrhoids?. I got it in last pregnancy and when that shrunk back after birth it became just like a skin tag; which is swelling up again this time. If you don't experience pain, swelling, constipation or bleeding, I think its just going to be fine.

No, I don't think I've had hemorrhoids before. Not that I've known at least! Don't have pain or other issues either, so that's good. I just won't worry about it ;)


----------



## kneeswrites

Hi guys, I haven't posted in a while! Been checking in periodically to make sure everyone was doing okay but figured it was time to drop by for a minute. I've been super exhausted and depressed and in pain and ugh. Can't wait for baby. Can't believe how close it is to time already - basically a month?! What in the world. 

In regards to what you need for baby - please don't stress too much! Seriously, for the first few weeks of her life, literally all you need is your boobs (if you are going to breastfeed, otherwise bottles/formula obviously which is only marginally more complicated), a bed big enough for you your partner and your baby, diapers and wipes, baby clothes, and blankets. I mean I guess it is different for everybody but that's how it was for us. We slept with her and I breastfed (mostly nursing, maybe the occasional bottle) and we changed lots of diapers and cuddled and that was pretty much it. Bottle warmers and wipe warmers and a crib and a bassinet and a mobile and fancy outfits and bouncers and swings and all those things just aren't necessary. Honestly I think people way overplay how hard newborns are hahahaha. It's toddlers that get you :dohh:

Come onnnnn Decemberrrrr!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hi knees, totally agree it's easy when you can put them down and you know they will stay there and not be going through cupboards, crawling towards stairs etc! ;)


----------



## Nikie

Thank you ladies! I knew I could rely on you lot to reassure me! I think I am ok then - we have car seat with isofix base, crib, hoping to breastfeed but also have bottles, steriliser and prep machine in case I can't for any reason. Have lots of clothes thanks to my baby shower! And lots of different size nappies! On top of that we have Angel monitor/video, bouncy chair for use from birth, nursery is pretty much all set up....I'm starting to feel a bit more in control! 

Which is good because I have been hit with a terrible cold! I feel awful!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I don't know why this has just hit me, and I've done it twice before, but in about a month a real life person is coming out of my body........


----------



## jumpingo

2ndtimeAbz said:


> ...a real life person is coming out of my body........

trying to NOT think about that fact!:haha:


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Been for my 34 week appointment today, little miss was very naughty lol. Her heartbeat was racing and she was dancing around so they couldn't get an accurate picture of her heartbeat. So I had to go back out to the waiting room and wait for 15 minutes, then go back in to listen to her again. By this point she had calmed down a lot so they had a better heartbeat reading. I was intending on going straight to work after my appointment but OH asked me to stay home to rest up even tho I told him I was feeling well. Had a bit of a sicky feeling earlier tho :( and to add to that my 3yo is home as he spent most of last night coughing as he's full of cold xx


----------



## Willow82

2ndtimeAbz said:


> I don't know why this has just hit me, and I've done it twice before, but in about a month a real life person is coming out of my body........

I'm in denial. Surely, all I need to do is press an eject button when I'm ready (which will probably be in about 3 months) and then baby will magically appear. Isn't that what happens nowadays?!

Hurrah, I'm no longer aneamic so I can stop taking iron tablets :)


----------



## K8te

Great news about the iron levels Willow, I bet that is such a relief for you.

I like the idea of an eject button. At the moment I'm feeling positive and looking forward to having baby here but I know the closer it gets I will start getting nervous and keeping remembering my last labour.

Baby has started to drop now so I no longer have painful ribs :happydance:

X


----------



## Fliss

Having just taken a chunk (not big enough) off my credit card bill, I have one goal left now:

Get to next pay day without going into labour. 

Packing my bag is a nightmare as I can't forget I was held to ransom for 6 days last time.


----------



## K8te

I like your goal floss! Congrats on the credit card bill as well.

I've got my bag about 60% packed I'd say, baby's bag is good to go. I just need some food bits for OH, isotonic drinks for me, cameras and chargers as well as a going home outfit for me, slippers, dressing gown and some more pads. I think that's about it but I still feel I'm missing something.

The car seat is waiting to be installed but I have our work Xmas party in December and I'm driving so I need the car space lol

X


----------



## wishingonastar

Wow everyone is so organised...I'm semi organised (this is my third) except we've just moved and I can't even find half my children's school uniform let alone the baby stuff to wash :doh: I'm 37 weeks today so I need to pull finger out really but I guess in my mind I truly feel I still have 5 weeks left as both my first two were exactly 2 weeks late. If this baby arrives early I'm stuffed as I won't be ready mentally or at home!

Glad everyone is doing well and our first December baby arrived safe and sound. 

Willow - excellent news for you on iron levels, no more black poo for you...lol :)


----------



## wishingonastar

Oh and I forgot who but a couple of pages back someone asked what brim meant...it is where baby is at Edge of where they need to engage but still not in position. With my first she engaged then shocked my midwife by disengaging when I was a week overdue and then went to brim until induction when she was forcibly evicted. It's usual for a first to engage in advance but not a given whereas a second can free float right until labour!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks it was me who asked about what brim meant!. Wish they would explain things better haha. 

On a separate note. Has anyone experienced severe lower pain on one side. I woke at 5 this morning usual toilet trip lol since then ive had constant pain just on my lower right side actually hurts when I press. My right leg also feels heavy :-/ . 

Usually I get period type pains all across my stomach so this is a new one for me!. 

Thanks .


----------



## Kallie3000

wishingonastar said:


> Oh and I forgot who but a couple of pages back someone asked what brim meant...it is where baby is at Edge of where they need to engage but still not in position. With my first she engaged then shocked my midwife by disengaging when I was a week overdue and then went to brim until induction when she was forcibly evicted. It's usual for a first to engage in advance but not a given whereas a second can free float right until labour!

I wanted to know - thanks for updating!

Anyone else stop taking vitamins? I know I should still be taking them, and I do occasionally (maybe 50% of the time?) but I have been feeling more sick again lately, and last couple times they made me throw up :sick:


----------



## jumpingo

Kallie3000 said:


> Anyone else stop taking vitamins? I know I should still be taking them, and I do occasionally (maybe 50% of the time?) but I have been feeling more sick again lately, and last couple times they made me throw up :sick:

the first 3 kinds i tried made me sick (i stopped taking vitamins most of 2nd tri) but now i take some gummy ones that have been much nicer on my stomach. i do think they still make me queasy if i eat them too early in the day with not enough food in my stomach...the pediatrician said that taking them in the 3rd tri really helps with milk production after baby is born, so i have tried to be very good about taking them. but again, if they make you sick and you can't keep food down, it would seem more beneficial to not take them and then try to get as much of the vitamins you need from eating well.:shrug:


----------



## luna_19

I take my vitamin right before bed or else it makes me sick :/


----------



## Kallie3000

I am going to just have to really try harder to remember to take them with a midnight snack or something - even if they weren't good for baby or milk production, they are probably good for me anyways. *sigh* Sometimes hard to do things that are good for yourself! Haha


----------



## laurac1988

They're not so important now. I still take my vitamins but would stop if they were making me sick. I take them more because they're good for me


----------



## Babybump87

I keep forgetting to take my morning iron tablet I am always rushing about of a morning. 

Treated myself to the Tomme Tippee Perfect Prep . Came this morning. Cant wait to try it out!. OH is not sure it was worth the money. We will see when baby arrives!! 

Got a good deal too £52.00 on Amazon if anyone is interested. 
Priced at £69.99 but if you sign up for Amazon Family/Prime you get £17.50 off using a voucher code .


----------



## laurac1988

oooh exciting  I picked up the perfect prep for £60 during ASDA's baby event  That's a great deal on Amazon!


----------



## K8te

In also have the perfect prep and can't wait to try it out. I think ours was £50 in the baby event but only because my friend gets a discount. For the money it's worth a try, I did a lot of research on it and it has amazing reviews so fingers crossed it is a good investment. I think I'm going to buy a few filters as well just so I know I have them when I need them.

X


----------



## Willow82

I'm going to try and breastfeed (had a nightmare last time round) but if I end up formula feeding, I'm definitely getting a perfect prep machine. They sound amazing!

37 weeks today. Eeks!! I can't believe how close its getting.


----------



## ElmaWG

Anyone showing signs of early labor? Willow, like you I'm full term now, and really watching for signs. Every little twinge gets my attention as a possible contraction. Very mentally taxing! I have been having tons of Braxton hicks, but so far none have been painful. 

Who else is full term or close?


----------



## Indian Maa

I am full term too Elma

I get false labour for 1-2 hours at times and had to call up doctor twice in last two weeks. They say its all normal but I am a bit dilated and terrified if I will go in to labour with this breech baby before the c-session date.. Every morning I thank God for getting through another night with the baby still inside

Just 9 more days to go and I am so mentally ready to have the baby


----------



## jumpingo

full term here and no major signs, other than a significant increase in braxton hicks. before i'd get one every couple nights or so and i've had at least half a dozen in the last 12 hours. not enough to start timing, but they are getting a little more uncomfortable, slightly painful, so hoping something happens this week or next! (due the 2nd)


----------



## justplay91

I too am full term, and I've had some bits of (TMI WARNING) mucus plug but no real show as of yet. The pressure down there has gotten pretty awful as well. I'm just hoping to get to 38 weeks and then I'll be very happy for her to come on out!


----------



## Indian Maa

Full term mommas, do any of you feel reduced fetal movements? 
Lo isn't moving much these days. His crazy hiccups aren't there as well, today I felt him hiccuping once and one or two movements in the evening... That's it!


----------



## Kallie3000

I think I feel baby moving more, but it is getting tight in there. No 'kicks' really, more like rolling movements and wiggles. I think I can feel it more now because of how tight baby is in there - before I was having trouble seeing movement from the outside!


----------



## Kallie3000

But I'm only 36 weeks - but definitely feeling very pregnant, haha!


----------



## K8te

Everything is sounds very promising for you full term ladies. Fingers crossed you aren't waiting too long.

X


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

She has properly dropped for me, which is great as the heartburn has mostly gone and I can eat but the pressure low down is awful! Sometimes when I'm walking I feel like she's going to fall out!

Been have lots of little aches and niggles but I'm not expecting anything yet as I've gone 41 weeks with the other 2. This one is just more niggly!


----------



## Willow82

I've been having on/off mild period pain for a couple of weeks but I've heard that is fairly normal in the third tri. Other than that, I've had no signs whatsoever!

As for movements I've not noticed a great deal of difference. This baby is active on and off throughout the day and night it seems. I'm a bit worried about how good a sleeper he/she is going to be!


----------



## Babybump87

Im not full term until Thursday but been getting period pains, braxton hicks and alot of twinges for over a week now. Hoping its a sign she will come early !. Not too early though!. Ive had a really sore bump last few days just feels achey. Anyone else?. 

As for reduced movements. Mines definitely alot more quiet of a day but seems to kick up a storm at Dinner time. I dont feel as many kicks/punches more like whole movements if you get me?!. 

Im so excited to get news of one of our babys being born!!. Xx


----------



## luna_19

I never had an early labour with Devyn at all so not expecting much this time, though with him I was losing bits of plug for weeks but didn't realize what it was at the time :haha: his movements slowed way down towards the end it's pretty normal since there's very little space left in there :)

Feeling much more achey since i got baby to flip earlier this week but I don't have to pee constantly anymore, I guess baby's bum was right on my bladder :haha: am finally starting to get the bum in ribs thing now though :dohh:


----------



## Nikie

I'm 37 weeks today! Yay!

Baby is still breech - I declined the ECV and so my c-section is scheduled for 1st December! X


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

My belly is so sore and painful, but only at a certain place on my belly? Near the top, to the right hand side and it feels really tight. It isn't BH it's just a constant intense pain :( another 2 weeks of work to go yet :( xx


----------



## K8te

I can relate Riley's! My bump is constantly tight and hard it's so uncomfortable and painful at times. Not to mention the sore ribs, somehow even with baby dropping he's still managing to constantly rest his foot near my ribs

X


----------



## wishingonastar

I'm full term (nearly 38 wks now) but baby highly unlikely to show any early labour signs or to come out until 2 weeks late. This is third pregnancy and neither of my first two gave any indication they were on their way until day of delivery (and even then first was only cos I was induced that day else she'd probably have stayed in much longer)

Movements have not been reduced per se but I do have to consciously think about whether baby has moved during the day as often it's more subtle whereas at night it goes quite mad still

Sadly when pregnant with my first I remember at least 3 of the other ladies all due in same month lost their babies at the last min in third tri and I cannot stress how important it is to monitor regular movement and if you're worried you need to actively drink something fizzy to make baby move then if still not sufficiently reassured you MUST go to daycare. Do not assume things will be ok. There used to be an assumption that baby slowed before labour as not much room and to store it's energy...this is not the case


----------



## Eclaire

Full term here too. Lots of bh and cramping period like feelings in front along with increased lower back pain. No sign of the mucus plug yet. Baby has dropped as I feel tons of pain on my cervix when he moves. Also experiencing a loss of appetite, have to force myself to eat.

I keep going back and forth about wanting him to come soon. I am tired of being pregnant, but if he can wait until December my husband can take the whole month off.


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi ladies anyone else feeling like there not going to be having baby anytime soon ?? I really hoped that his time is go a little bit early but no joy I don't even get much pressure or aches :(( Im 37 weeks tomorrow I know I have lots of time still lol ! Any tips on the birthing ball I'm bouncing on it , doing figure 8s on it , going clockwise ? Any other tips to get baby down at my last appointment baby wasn't engaged :( I just don't want to be induced again


----------



## wishingonastar

stacey&#8782 said:


> Hi ladies anyone else feeling like there not going to be having baby anytime soon ?? I really hoped that his time is go a little bit early but no joy I don't even get much pressure or aches :(( Im 37 weeks tomorrow I know I have lots of time still lol ! Any tips on the birthing ball I'm bouncing on it , doing figure 8s on it , going clockwise ? Any other tips to get baby down at my last appointment baby wasn't engaged :( I just don't want to be induced again

if it's any reassurance, I was induced with first at 42 weeks and she showed zero sign of coming out. I was a week over when midwife felt my stomach and was somewhat horrified to say she'd disengaged and was free floating again. Midwife said first borns don't do this so at that point I figured she was never coming out!

Then when I had my second I figured she'd be late...sure enough she arrived exactly 2 weeks late and exactly 4 hours before I was due to start induction.

This gave me the confidence to wait it out so with this one I will not be succumbing to the push for induction at 42 weeks (though in my neck of the woods they only like you to go 10 days now). I will be insisting on waiting for up to a week longer as I do strongly feel that where they go on the scan date there is room for uncertainty around exact dates and sometimes babies are believed to be late when they're still happily cooking. 

As I said on previous post, neither of mine showed any early labour signs at all and my second who was not induced just spontaneously decided when it was time. With this I will allow it the same decision and will be vigilant about monitoring movements to allow this


----------



## luna_19

You have tons of time, and like pp said you definitely don't have to be induced if you choose not to especially without a medical reason. I know plenty of people that have gone over 42 weeks, baby can't stay in there forever :)

I'm just trying to keep this baby in for at least another 8 days then I will be ok for a home birth, I am really hoping to hang in until closer to my due date having a small 37 weeker was a real challenge last time :/


----------



## Indian Maa

Would be an altogether different feeling to wait and watch baby signs... Good luck ladies.

Been to doctor yesterday. Baby is doing good. He says reduced movements looks ok but I should watch. Baby still in bad position, neither dropped nor engaged, which doesn't happen in my case due to pelvic disproportion. We will have c session next week when I am 39 weeks

I was kind of immobile since 4-5 weeks and gained rapidly in this 9th month. Unusual as doctor says. I am sad for 5lbs in 12 days! 

Entered 39th week! Can't believe we made it this far. Just few more days to go. Wow!


----------



## K8te

Stacey - I could have written that word for word.

I'm only 34 weeks (almost 35) just come back from the midwife and he's head down which he has been since 26 weeks but he's not engaged at all. I was hoping with e pressure I feel when I've been walking that he would have been engaged at least 1 or 2/5ths but nope he's still classed as free.

I haven't been on my birthing ball since I got it so I'm going to get it out to get him to wriggle down, but then again I'm due on Xmas eve so him being lazy and not engaging might not be such a bad thing.

X


----------



## Kallie3000

So now I'm all freaked out about reduced fetal movement - but probably without reason, except for paranoia.

Baby was really moving up a storm every morning and night recently, but last night and this morning I keep.nudging him for movement. I am counting movements for sure, but they aren't as firm as they were before. However, he has also shifted a lot, so it is probably just because of a harder to move in position!

Anyways, going back to my kick counts. And trying to not read any more sad stories - too hard on my heart and head, agh!


----------



## Indian Maa

Kallie3000 said:


> So now I'm all freaked out about reduced fetal movement - but probably without reason, except for paranoia.
> 
> Baby was really moving up a storm every morning and night recently, but last night and this morning I keep.nudging him for movement. I am counting movements for sure, but they aren't as firm as they were before. However, he has also shifted a lot, so it is probably just because of a harder to move in position!
> 
> Anyways, going back to my kick counts. And trying to not read any more sad stories - too hard on my heart and head, agh!


Good to avoid web stories. They scared me so much. 

Hows he now? Hope its better. 

My baby has been like this from around 34-35 weeks. He drove me crazy at least twice a week. My doctor mentioned that subtle movements at times can be all fine but if its like that for long, one should check with the doctor. He says there will not be big sudden kicks from 36th week but should have slow strong steady movements.

Do you have a Doppler? Probably Doppler is not the best thing to depend on but gives a bit of assurance. Possible that Lo developed a sleeping cycle (mine did). Still should be up in 2-3 hours max. Hope its all better now.


----------



## stacey&bump

Thanks girls for the reassurance ! Suppose yous are right LO will come when it's ready :) still going to keep taking my tea & bouncing on the ball :) has any one any recommendations on evening primrose capsules ? Been hearing about it ?

Won't be long til we all have our wee babies here it's so exciting ! I remember when we were posting pics of our tests ! Good luck ladies and hope ur all hanging in there x


----------



## jumpingo

Kallie3000 said:


> And trying to not read any more sad stories - too hard on my heart and head, agh!

i don't even read them because i know they will just send me into a panic. there are always articles flying around FB and i scroll right. on. by!!:ignore:


----------



## ElmaWG

IndianMaa, Glad everything was ok at your appointment. Try not to worry about the weight gain-you'll have time to loose it after baby is here. So exciting he (?) will be here in a week!

I wouldn't worry if baby is not engaged, especially before 37 weeks. DS didnt engage for me till a week before his due date, and I think that was only 1/5. 

I had a MW appointment today and declined the cervical exam, because I think they're kinda meaningless, and the lack of any signs (engaging, effacing, dilation etc) would have depressed me. I'd rather not know, and just operate under the assumption that he'll arrive when the time is best for him.


----------



## jumpingo

ElmaWG said:


> I had a MW appointment today and declined the cervical exam, because I think they're kinda meaningless, and the lack of any signs (engaging, effacing, dilation etc) would have depressed me. I'd rather not know, and just operate under the assumption that he'll arrive when the time is best for him.

i had an OB appointment today (38 weeks here too:friends:) and had the doc check, just out of curiosity, even though i was pretty sure there was no news. it wasn't too depressing since i have no other signs, but i imagine it would be if i was past my due date.:haha:


----------



## Indian Maa

ElmaWG said:


> IndianMaa, Glad everything was ok at your appointment. Try not to worry about the weight gain-you'll have time to loose it after baby is here. So exciting he (?) will be here in a week!
> 
> I wouldn't worry if baby is not engaged, especially before 37 weeks. DS didnt engage for me till a week before his due date, and I think that was only 1/5.
> 
> I had a MW appointment today and declined the cervical exam, because I think they're kinda meaningless, and the lack of any signs (engaging, effacing, dilation etc) would have depressed me. I'd rather not know, and just operate under the assumption that he'll arrive when the time is best for him.

Thanks Elma. That's not the only reason to have the c-session. It's pelvic disproportion. Not a big baby but big head may be. Last time I dilated a bit was in labour for 2.5 days and then had a c-session. This time we don't have our family around. My husband is worried about me especially about age. Doctor says a repeat session will be safer. Above all baby is in breech transverse. 

Happy that I can hold him next week and yell at him for scaring me through out this pregnancy. :)

Glad to know that you continue to work until you go into labour. That's what i did last time. I will forever feel good about that. Good luck to you!


----------



## TeddysGirl

stacey&#8782 said:


> Thanks girls for the reassurance ! Suppose yous are right LO will come when it's ready :) still going to keep taking my tea & bouncing on the ball :) has any one any recommendations on evening primrose capsules ? Been hearing about it ?
> 
> Won't be long til we all have our wee babies here it's so exciting ! I remember when we were posting pics of our tests ! Good luck ladies and hope ur all hanging in there x

I have been taking 500mg EPO orally since 34+5 and am planning on upping it to 1000mg today. At 36+5 wish I am planning on trying 500mg vaginally and upping it to 1000mg vaginally at about 37 weeks.
I'm also taking 1500mg red raspberry leaf tablets and eating 6-8 dried dates per day as well which is supposed to help.

Bit too much TMI but I noticed after giving OH umm....ummm....how should I say this...."lip service" and ummm.....swallowing....my BH get really strong. My libido is crazy high at the moment.....like literally 3 or more tines a day ! If semen rioens the cervix then mine is going to be very ripe by the time LO decides to arrive lol


----------



## laurac1988

hehehehehe your post made me chuckle. It's the protoglandins in semen that "can" help with the cervix. But only from direct contact with it...


----------



## TeddysGirl

I read online that swallowing semen can help as well apparently !


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Hi ladies, hope your all well. I ended up on the day assessment ward on Monday after ringing for advice on the pain I was getting in my stomach. Ended up on the monitor, had bloods taken and lots of tests. But everything came back normal so they're not sure what it is but it isn't anything to worry about. They said if I'm still getting the pain in a few days I'll have to go back as if it's an infection it may not show up on the tests just yet. Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Babybump87

TeddysGirl- Your post made me chuckle too lol. Although I have also read online ingesting semen is better. Not really sure how that works :-/. 

Rileys.Mammy- Glad you and baby are fine. I had similar pain to yourslast week. Apparently it was the way baby was lying. Its thankfully gone now so hopefully yours will too. 

Went for my midwife appointment today. Baby is 1/5 engaged . Kinda wish she was more due to the pains/pressure/twinges. Although she is my second baby. 

Bought a ball yesterday so going to start bouncing on that. I already do an awful lot of walking so hopefully that will help too!!. I will be nearly 39 weeks at my next midwife appointment so hopefully baby is either here or I will be getting a sweep.


----------



## K8te

Glad everything is fine with you Rileys! Hopefully the pain subsides for you.

It's good that she is engaging babybump! I'm hoping to get the same news next week at my 36week appointment.

I've had to dig the ball out for these past few days, the pain in my ribs is getting really bad. I'm hoping baby starts moving down a lot more just to try and get the possible bruising to heal. I can't even push on my ribs to get him to move as it hurts too much.

X


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah . I am all organised now with regards to being prepared for her arrival which I feel better about now. I am just going to enjoy these last few weeks with just me and DD doing lots of things together before DD2 arrives .


Ohhh I feel your pain DD1's bum was lodged under my left ribs for weeks it was so sore hurt like hell for ages after she was born . Hopefully yours will ease soon . Yeah lol get bouncing on your ball get the little fella moving lol !!.. Have a relax in the bath might ease the pain at least while your in there. 

Xx


----------



## ElmaWG

I'm getting tons of Braxton Hick. Seems like at least 4-5 every hour all day long. Sometime more often than that. But they don't hurt at all. Anyone else get B-H's that don't hurt at all (not even mild cramping)? I'm hoping it means labor will start soon...I never had pre-labor/false labor with my first. i wonder if this is false labor :shrug:

Also, I wish my libido was higher! I know DH and I won't be having much time for intimacy in the near future, and we should take advantage of this time before the baby comes...but I'm just not feeling it right now.


----------



## justplay91

Ladies, we are getting so close now! I'm looking forward to hearing about some December babies soon!

No real labor signs for me, yet. I have a feeling this baby is going to want to go over 40 weeks :/ I'm hoping my doctor won't let that happen since I have GD. Anyone else feeling like they're going to go over their due date?


----------



## Babybump87

Elma - I get loads of BH too. They don't hurt just my whole stomach goes hard . Given your history I would keep a close eye on them. 

Justplay - I think I will go over!! Really hoping I don't. Been getting alot of pressure pains. 

I think im coming down with a cold though .. just my luck!! .


----------



## Kallie3000

My mom had a really bad flu at the end of her pregnancy - baby was fine and everything, but she said it was really hard going into labour and dealing with a newborn when you are so exhausted and trying to heal yourself!

So rest up as much as you can - everyone! <3


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Babybump I've been getting lots of pressure pains too, neither of my other 2 really engaged so it's a new feeling! 

Only 3 shifts left at work, or 16 hours to be precise, not that I'm counting. It's so weird as the rest is welcome but going from working full time then dropping to not working....guess I have time to catch up with people now lol I'm usually a rubbish friend. Me and my bf have been trying to arrange a decent catch up for over a month now!


----------



## Babybump87

Arghh I just hope I dont develope a full blown cold. For now it just seems to be a stuff nose!!. 

Yayy for three shifts at work. You wont know what to do with yourself at first. I would definitely spend the time catching up with friends !


----------



## K8te

Fingers crossed you don't get a cold.

That's a good countdown for maternity leave. I have 2 weeks left but its only 7 working days and after waking up at 3am the past few nights I'll be glad to be able to nap in the day.

I would def be catching up with friends if I were you, I have pencilled in a few coffee and cake dates as well as time to put the Xmas decorations up, wrap presents, get my hair done and have a manicure all before my due date :blush:

X


----------



## Kallie3000

So much for 'rest up and stay healthy'. Guess who is sitting at a walk in clinic, waiting to get a throat swab? Dammit body! I just really hope it isn't step throat. Or what my husband has - he is on antibiotics for lung/throat infection.

Germs! Germs everywhere! Agh!


----------



## Babybump87

Kallie3000 said:


> So much for 'rest up and stay healthy'. Guess who is sitting at a walk in clinic, waiting to get a throat swab? Dammit body! I just really hope it isn't step throat. Or what my husband has - he is on antibiotics for lung/throat infection.
> 
> Germs! Germs everywhere! Agh!


Oh no . Hope its nothing too serious . Let us know how you get on !


----------



## luna_19

Oh boo I hope t isn't anything.major :/

I was terrified of being sick when I went.into labour last time, I have been lucky so far my toddler and hubby keep getting sick but I have managed to somehow avoid it


----------



## justplay91

Sorry to hear a few December ladies are sick! OH, DS, and I all had a pretty bad cold a couple weeks back and I feel like its still haunting us with a cough here and there. Rest up ladies, and feel better!

Any labor signs from anyone yet? (TMI warning!) I've lost some big gross amounts of mucus plug, but nothing like a bloody show or anything yet. I get some uncomfortable bordering on painful Braxton Hicks contractions every night. They always go away if I get up or move, though. I have so much pressure down below sometimes that I can't believe my baby doesn't just fall out! I have a feeling I still have a couple weeks yet, but I'm hoping for a weekend-after-Thanksgiving baby! That's only a week from now, wow!


----------



## Eclaire

Just play it sounds like we are in similar situations. Lost my mucus plug yesterday without the bloody show. I have had some contractions but they keep stopping. I was hopeful baby would arrive this weekend so I would be home and have plenty of appetite and space for a thanksgiving dinner, but now I am thinking I won't be that lucky. I am supposed to host my brothers family for thanksgiving, which means with my luck I will go into labor and miss thanksgiving entirely.


----------



## jumpingo

K8te said:


> I would def be catching up with friends if I were you, I have pencilled in a few coffee and cake dates as well as time to put the Xmas decorations up, wrap presents, get my hair done and have a manicure all before my due date :blush:
> 
> X

just be careful paying for a nice manicure; i've heard stories of ladies who have had their fresh manicures taken off at the hospital when they go into labor. not all hospitals do it, but would hate to waste the money!:dohh:


some irregular contractions here, but nothing more. will get a few, 10 minutes apart, then nothing.

come on baby!!!:haha:

:coffee:


----------



## Willow82

It's exciting to hear about all your labour signs! I've got some pretty bad lower back pain at the moment, not sure if it's the start of anything or whether it's just a late pregnancy thing. It's definitely not being helped by my 3 year old's insistence that I get down on the floor with him and play trains!

Hope the ladies that are ill get better soon, I hate the thought of going through labour ill. I've got some sinus pain at the moment and a cold sore. I'm really really hoping the cold sore clears up before labour as I had one when I went into labour with DS which meant I couldn't kiss him when he was born. In fact he was 8 weeks old before I got to kiss him as I kept having recurrent ones due to mastitis.


----------



## Babybump87

Anyone experiencing tightenings in their lower abdomen??. 

I keep getting this tightening sensation and my bump goes hard. Usually with a BH my bump just goes hard.. no other symptoms going on !.

Heres to hoping one of us has our baby soon!. Seems a few of us are progressing! X


----------



## justplay91

BabyBump87, it sounds to me like your bh's are starting to get a little more intense. When I have them at this point, my bump goes hard, I feel a tightening sensation, and it usually gets so tight that I feel some pain with it. Not quite contraction level yet, and unfortunately not at all regular yet, but hopefully it's doing something to my cervix. Hope it is to yours, too!


----------



## Babybump87

justplay91 said:


> BabyBump87, it sounds to me like your bh's are starting to get a little more intense. When I have them at this point, my bump goes hard, I feel a tightening sensation, and it usually gets so tight that I feel some pain with it. Not quite contraction level yet, and unfortunately not at all regular yet, but hopefully it's doing something to my cervix. Hope it is to yours, too!

Thats exactly how I feel!!. You put it better than me lol.I feel no to very slight twinges when it happens. !. Hopefully fingers crossed. I was on my ball last night so not sure if thats got something to do with it today! X


----------



## Kallie3000

I've been getting braxton hicks, randomly and random intensity. Baby is still moving lots, which make me SO happy (I was a bit freaked out when one day his movements were lighter - I think it was just the position he was in though)

I am not getting labour symptoms, but I am overall VERY pregnant feeling, generally uncomfortable haha! So glad I'm on maternity leave now - I'm a lucky duck, didn't have to work right up until 40 weeks, only until 37!


----------



## Kallie3000

Oh yeah, and it didn't look like I had strep throat or anything major, just supposed to take it easy with tea, salt gargles, crushed aspirin in water gargle, etc. And rest and water. Hopefully I'm healed up well before baby comes!!


----------



## K8te

Feel better soon kallie!

X


----------



## Babybump87

Kallie3000 said:


> Oh yeah, and it didn't look like I had strep throat or anything major, just supposed to take it easy with tea, salt gargles, crushed aspirin in water gargle, etc. And rest and water. Hopefully I'm healed up well before baby comes!!

Good news. Glad all is well !! Think we all need to start having hot lemon drinks lol


----------



## stacey&bump

Sorry to hear some of u are sick ! Hope it passes soon we need our energy for the big day lol ! 

So jealous hearing of some of u having shows I'm eagerly awaiting one lol ! I think I've been getting a few Braxton hicks but no pain and not in any way regular lol ! I was at the midwife on Friday she said baby is 3/5s engaged , I'm feeling a lot of pressure down below my pubic bone almost feels bruised and it hurts to touch ? She said for me to come in on the 8th for a sweep hope to god that sets things in motion then I have the hospital on the 10th for my last check up they'll do another sweep apparently ! I'm getting so impatient now


----------



## Nikie

I had that terrible cold that's doing the rounds about three weeks ago :/. Then my OH got it and obviously it was flu and I had to look after him! Glad he's ok now - c section is 1st December! Not sure if she will try and come a bit earlier?! Like the other ladies I'm feeling super pregnant but no real labour signs. No losing of mucus plug....some BH when I overdo it a bit. She is really wriggly today though! X


----------



## Kallie3000

Nikie said:


> I had that terrible cold that's doing the rounds about three weeks ago :/. Then my OH got it and obviously it was flu and I had to look after him! Glad he's ok now - c section is 1st December! Not sure if she will try and come a bit earlier?! Like the other ladies I'm feeling super pregnant but no real labour signs. No losing of mucus plug....some BH when I overdo it a bit. She is really wriggly today though! X

December 1st! It is almost here!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I'm feeling really rough. Heartburns come back plus new pains across my shoulder blades that feels like the worst trapped wind. Nausea, a bit light headed lots of loose (ish) toilet trips and just really bad fatigue all day. I can't get comfy and have given up trying to sleep and I'm going to make myself some peppermint tea :(. Meh can't do another 3 weeks of this.


----------



## K8te

So close for you now Nikie!

I know what you mean about sleep Abz. I think every other night or rather morning I'm up from 3am which is starting to kill me. There's only so many things you can clean up at that time on a morning.

X


----------



## K8te

Oh and on the bh front I've been having pressure and some tightenings but nothing major.

Hoping bubs has engaged at my next appointment, I think he keeps moving down as every so often I lose some plug - very glamorous stage of pregnancy lol

X


----------



## kneeswrites

Hi guys! Have been too tired and distracted with various pregnancy problems to post (uti, rising bp). I'm thinking I might end up having him sooner than expected. Perhaps even in November! I woke up to very very swollen legs and hands and feet and I've felt cruddy all day. Went to Walmart and bp was 140/81 as opposed to 120/70ish which is my norm lately. I have an appointment on Tuesday and I wouldn't be shocked if my bp is up. Idk when they will just induce me. 

I have also been having semi regular contractions tonight, painful but not excruciating, and far enough apart that I don't think it's labor. But it is certainly interesting and different from the BH! I really want him to get here, though I need to clean the house first and I don't really wanna deal with that haha... 

Can't believe we're almost there!


----------



## Nikie

kneeswrites said:


> Hi guys! Have been too tired and distracted with various pregnancy problems to post (uti, rising bp). I'm thinking I might end up having him sooner than expected. Perhaps even in November! I woke up to very very swollen legs and hands and feet and I've felt cruddy all day. Went to Walmart and bp was 140/81 as opposed to 120/70ish which is my norm lately. I have an appointment on Tuesday and I wouldn't be shocked if my bp is up. Idk when they will just induce me.
> 
> I have also been having semi regular contractions tonight, painful but not excruciating, and far enough apart that I don't think it's labor. But it is certainly interesting and different from the BH! I really want him to get here, though I need to clean the house first and I don't really wanna deal with that haha...
> 
> Can't believe we're almost there!

Oh no! It all sounds scary but as you ladies have said to me before - having a few issues means more monitoring and getting the best possible care. 

I can't believe how close we all are! I am still nervous everyday! I really want the baby to be ok. X


----------



## ElmaWG

Wow, everyone seems to be having more labor signs than me. How I wish I'd loose some plug :haha: my official due date is this Friday ( though I think they have it set too early). I'm generally feeling fine, lots of BHs but no discomfort and it's been going on for weeks, so I don't think it mean labor is soon. 

Knees, I hope all is ok with your BP. Sounds a bit scary, but as long as its being monitored it will be ok. 

My sympathy to everyone who has been feeling crappy. Good luck getting and staying healthy before baby gets here. I'm normally not overly concerned with germs (hard to be with a filthy toddler), but I'm going to start being super strict with hand washing and hand sanitizer!

IndianMaa: is your c-section tomorrow???? I know it's very very soon. I'm SO excited! I know all will go well and baby will be healthy and strong!


----------



## PocoHR

Just a quick update: Benjaminbis here! He was born on Nov 17 at 4pm exactly weighing 6lbs and measuring 18.5 inches. He is a wonderful baby and we are home doing well now :) Birth details to come soon!


----------



## Willow82

PocoHR said:


> Just a quick update: Benjaminbis here! He was born on Nov 17 at 4pm exactly weighing 6lbs and measuring 18.5 inches. He is a wonderful baby and we are home doing well now :) Birth details to come soon!

Congratulations Poco! So glad to hear that your baby is here safe and sound! :)

It's getting exciting now :)


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats poco! Glad everyone is home. Can't wait to hear the birth story.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats poco!


----------



## K8te

That's fab news congratulations Poco!

X


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Aw fab congratulations Poco! Glad all is well, looking forward to the birth story :flower: xx


----------



## Babybump87

PocoHR said:


> Just a quick update: Benjaminbis here! He was born on Nov 17 at 4pm exactly weighing 6lbs and measuring 18.5 inches. He is a wonderful baby and we are home doing well now :) Birth details to come soon![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Congratulations !!!.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## Leann83

Congrats Poco! That's so exciting! Had last hospital appt until after due date today... She tried a sweep but cervix was high so could only manage a little stretch. Been having some spotting since so we'll see if it leads to anything. Doubtful though!!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Poco!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi ladies, 

I haven't posted in ages however always reading the threads. Just to let you all know I'm in for my csection tomorrow, I've been having slow labour for 2 weeks so I'm really looking forward to having my babies in my arms xx


----------



## luna_19

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## ElmaWG

Congrats Poco!! So glad to hear you and and baby are well! 

Shezza, it's great to hear from you. Sounds like you must have been doing pretty well to have made it past 37 weeks with twins! Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## justplay91

Congrats, Poco! Wow, I can't believe the December ladies are starting to have their babies! 

Good luck tomorrow, Shezza! Can't wait to see pictures of your little ones!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Thank you ladies @ Elma I have to admit this pregnancy absolutely kicked my butt I've never felt so much discomfort before. I'm so glad to have made it this far I really crumbled the last few weeks. 

Will update when I can xx


----------



## K8te

Good luck Shezza!

X


----------



## Willow82

Shezza84uk said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted in ages however always reading the threads. Just to let you all know I'm in for my csection tomorrow, I've been having slow labour for 2 weeks so I'm really looking forward to having my babies in my arms xx

Good luck! Hope it all goes well :)


----------



## stacey&bump

Good luck for tomorrow Shezza ! Exciting stuff

& big congrats poco so happy for u x


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Good luck shezza! :) x


----------



## Babybump87

Shezza84uk said:


> Thank you ladies @ Elma I have to admit this pregnancy absolutely kicked my butt I've never felt so much discomfort before. I'm so glad to have made it this far I really crumbled the last few weeks.
> 
> Will update when I can xx

Good luck!! Can't wait to see the babies !!


----------



## Leann83

Best of luck Shezza! Fair play to you for keeping those babies cooking for so long!! :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck Shezza xx


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Good luck Shezza!

More beautiful babies being born! Xx


----------



## blinker86

Congrats Poco, and good luck Shezza!

I just went in for my weekly appointment, and my blood pressure was elevated both today and last week when I was there. It came down some both times with a second reading, but doctor recommends inducing at 37 weeks. I had a mini heart attack considering that would be 4 days from now, but she said we could push it to 38. She sent me for a non-stress test, blood work, and ultrasound this morning, and of course my blood pressure was perfect then and everything else looked good. I have to go for another test on Friday though. Either way, it sounds like I will be headed to the hospital next weekend for induction. Unfortunately, this has really upset me because I had such big plans for natural labor and birth, and I feel like I should just throw my birth plan in the garbage. I'm trying to find a more positive frame of mind, but between that and the fact that we still have so much to do before I actually feel ready for baby, I'm just stressed.


----------



## luna_19

Have you discussed with the Dr the actual reasons for inducing early? Like what are the risks to you/baby for induction vs extra monitoring? It's possible that induction is dr's first choice but they may work with you on other options if you push back.


----------



## luna_19

And of course you could always get a second opinion if you are unhappy with the options given :)


----------



## Fliss

So. Baby is still a girl. Is still head down and at 35 weeks is looking to be about 6 and a half pounds. 

Apparently DH and I don't "do" small babies!

I feel like shite. Just praying the blood pressure meds kick in soon and help.


----------



## Kallie3000

I think at this point, the only thing any of us can expect is the unexpected!!

I was ready to have the baby 'any time', but now I'm really hoping baby waits at least another week or two! Our store is SUPER short staffed all of a sudden, in christmas rush, so husband is super stressed and busy. I don't want him to have to figure out how to get through this week PLUS me go into labour! No signs of labour, so that's good and all. 

I'm pretty much open to anything now - hope I can get natural birth, but am mentally prepared for whatever comes. I just want me and baby to be healthy. That's it. Trying to keep a really open mind for how that gets accomplished!

Hope everyone's health and baby's health is good, and you all get the births you want!!!


----------



## blinker86

luna_19 said:


> Have you discussed with the Dr the actual reasons for inducing early? Like what are the risks to you/baby for induction vs extra monitoring? It's possible that induction is dr's first choice but they may work with you on other options if you push back.

Honestly, I didn't really question her at all because I was so thrown off. I do know that my previous pregnancy resulted in preeclampsia and induction, and I'm worried that things will head that direction again. While I really don't want to be induced because I had such a negative experience with it before, I also don't want to put myself or baby at risk. I think at this point I will just work on being as prepared as possible in the coming week and a half, and if it turns out that things are looking okay by then and we can hold off on induction, I certainly won't argue!


----------



## ElmaWG

blinker86 said:


> Congrats Poco, and good luck Shezza!
> 
> I just went in for my weekly appointment, and my blood pressure was elevated both today and last week when I was there. It came down some both times with a second reading, but doctor recommends inducing at 37 weeks. I had a mini heart attack considering that would be 4 days from now, but she said we could push it to 38. She sent me for a non-stress test, blood work, and ultrasound this morning, and of course my blood pressure was perfect then and everything else looked good. I have to go for another test on Friday though. Either way, it sounds like I will be headed to the hospital next weekend for induction. Unfortunately, this has really upset me because I had such big plans for natural labor and birth, and I feel like I should just throw my birth plan in the garbage. I'm trying to find a more positive frame of mind, but between that and the fact that we still have so much to do before I actually feel ready for baby, I'm just stressed.


When you say that the second BP readings were ok, you mean they repeated the measurements right after the first ones, and your blood pressure was fine? I'm no doctor, but that sounds like the nurse is just messing up the first measurement. I don't think there is any reason your plod pressure would be "high" and the. Go back and to normal a few seconds later. If that's the case, I'd absolutely be fighting the scheduled induction, if that's the only reason for it. Again, I'm not a doc, but it sounds fishy.


----------



## blinker86

ElmaWG said:


> blinker86 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Poco, and good luck Shezza!
> 
> I just went in for my weekly appointment, and my blood pressure was elevated both today and last week when I was there. It came down some both times with a second reading, but doctor recommends inducing at 37 weeks. I had a mini heart attack considering that would be 4 days from now, but she said we could push it to 38. She sent me for a non-stress test, blood work, and ultrasound this morning, and of course my blood pressure was perfect then and everything else looked good. I have to go for another test on Friday though. Either way, it sounds like I will be headed to the hospital next weekend for induction. Unfortunately, this has really upset me because I had such big plans for natural labor and birth, and I feel like I should just throw my birth plan in the garbage. I'm trying to find a more positive frame of mind, but between that and the fact that we still have so much to do before I actually feel ready for baby, I'm just stressed.
> 
> 
> When you say that the second BP readings were ok, you mean they repeated the measurements right after the first ones, and your blood pressure was fine? I'm no doctor, but that sounds like the nurse is just messing up the first measurement. I don't think there is any reason your plod pressure would be "high" and the. Go back and to normal a few seconds later. If that's the case, I'd absolutely be fighting the scheduled induction, if that's the only reason for it. Again, I'm not a doc, but it sounds fishy.Click to expand...

Sorry, I guess I worded that badly. The second readings in the office were lower than the first but still considered high. However, when I drove over to the hospital for the non-stress test and they did a reading there, the nurse said my BP was "beautiful" at 127/77. I'm curious to see what my reading will be on Friday when I go in for the second non-stress test. If it's good, I will definitely be calling the doctor's office Monday morning to discuss things further.


----------



## stacey&bump

Sorry to hear That blinker :( think that's what everyone wants a nice natural labour with no intervention & induction etc but just try to stay positive. It's a good thing now there keeping a good eye on you & if you do have to be induced , every labour is different so try not to stress, I know it's hard tho ! Positive thinking , keep positive I really do believe when we give out positive vibes we get that back :):)

Good luck !

I'm 38 +1 today ! Still no real pains just a lot of pressure I have a sweep on the 8th then again on the 10th here's hoping they set me on my way :):) would be lovely to experience going into labour myself but hey ho what will be will be ! Just want to have my wee baby now & find out the sex ! We're all so excited ! Hope you're all good ladies thinking on you all x


----------



## laurac1988

I'm another who may be induced early due to BP. Mine went up at my most recent appointment to 160/100 which is VERY high for me. They retested a few times and it came down, but only as far as 143/94, which is still high. More monitoring on Friday. If it continues to be high they will medicate and then induce around 37/38w.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Feel for all you ladies with the high BP. Fingers crossed you have a good induction experience, from experience I'd just say don't forget about keeping active in the early stages. Keep bouncing on a ball or strolling round, positioning can have a big effect!

I honestly don't know how mine isn't through the roof the crap I'm putting up with atm :(


----------



## LillyTame

Unless I missed it, I haven't seen anyone mention the full moon tonight! Isn't that supposed to be a trigger for birth?


----------



## luna_19

I noticed that! We're coming up on when iI went into labour with Devyn but really hoping this baby stays put for a bit yet


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi ladies, 

Just to update, my babies were born as planned on 24th baby boy (Parker) weighed 6lb and baby girl (Peyton) weighed 7lb. 

Both very healthy and breast feeding well. I'll be browsing to see all the updates from you all as you approach the final few weeks of pregnancy I must admit having 2 babies at once is an experience lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## BethMaassen

Congratulations Shezza! They are beautiful!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Aw congratulations shezza! I can't imagine what giving birth to 2 must be like :) wishing you all health and happiness xx


----------



## Willow82

Shezza84uk said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to update, my babies were born as planned on 24th baby boy (Parker) weighed 6lb and baby girl (Peyton) weighed 7lb.
> 
> Both very healthy and breast feeding well. I'll be browsing to see all the updates from you all as you approach the final few weeks of pregnancy I must admit having 2 babies at once is an experience lol

What beautiful babies! Congratulations! :)


----------



## wishingonastar

Shezza congratulations! Fantastic weights and what cuties. My friend had twins after two solo babies and it got me thinking in many ways it must be sooo hard as although you have the experience under your belt, you also know what it was like only having one so it must be a shock.

Blinker - as you've been through labour before, if this baby needs to be induced but there's not an urgent panic around doing so you may find a couple of bouts of the gel and/or pessary are sufficient? Whereas first inductions generally are slow your body is better equipped this time :)


----------



## Leann83

Awe congrats Shezza, they're beautiful :flower:


----------



## Fliss

Oh my life they are beautiful bundles - well done mama!

So I'm back from DAU - my bp was back in 'high but normal' 142/88 range, my bloods from Monday were clear, nothing in my pee.

So they didn't stab me again! Result!

A quick listen in on baby, and sent me on my way, commenting that we just need to get to 40 weeks.

Methinks in an ideal world I'd love to go from 38 onwards as I feel shocking quite honestly, but I certainly would prefer not to have another preemie if I could avoid it.

Feeling pretty good really (mentally, if not physically LOL)


----------



## Babybump87

Ohhh beautiful babies.. well done. They arew going to be little heartbreakers!! 

Fliss - Good news that everything else came back clear. Hopefully baby will hang on for a few more weeks for you. Least bubs sounds good on the monitor. 

Theres apparently a full moon tonight .. I said I few posts back about just waiting and enjoying the time with DD. But I am so done now Lol !! Hurry up baby. I have a feeling im going to go over which is stressing me out !!.


----------



## ElmaWG

Congrats shezza, they are so lovely! 

Fliss, I'm glad your results came back in the clear. Good luck keeping baby baking a few more weeks.

Babybump87, I'm in the same boat. I definitely feel ill go overdue, and it stresses me out. I'm fairly stressed out in general, which I know isn't great for me or baby. In laws are staying with us for quite a while, and I'm not thrilled witht the situation. 

Happy thanksgiving to all you US mamas!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats shezza!


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations Shezza! They are adorable!:cloud9:


----------



## stacey&bump

Shezza ur babies are absolutely gorgeous !!! I can't wait for mine to come now , huge congrats ! Ur blessed xx


----------



## K8te

Congratulations Shezza they are beautiful and fabulous weights!

I've just had my 36 week appt, I don't think I'll be early if I'm honest. I'm still measuring 2cm behind and baby is not engaging at the moment although he is head down. Currently he's slightly back to back which I'm praying changes by the 38 week appt. my first was 3 days overdue and I have a feeling this on maybe the same, which I wouldn't complain at as at least Christmas Day would be over with.

Great news about your bp Fliss. Fingers crossed for the 40 week mark

X


----------



## blinker86

Aww Shezza, they are precious!!

wishingonastar- I didn't even think about that, but thank you for pointing that out. I really hadn't even considered that perhaps this potential induction could go really smoothly. I've gotten all my feelings of being mad and upset out of the way and am feeling better about it all. I'm modifying my birth plan and still going to try for a low-intervention labor and birth without pain medications. Anxious to see how my non-stress test goes tomorrow and what the results will mean for the coming week.


----------



## justplay91

Shezza, those babies are soooo cute! And wow, fantastic weights! How are you coping with two?


----------



## justplay91

So I'm now 39 weeks, which was the point at which I was induced with my son, and I just get the strong feeling that this baby is going to be late! I have no effacement or dilation (1-2 cm, but I've been like that the whole pregnancy) and so far no contractions. Baby seems very happy in there and we're all guessing I'll be going over 40 weeks... Which feels really frustrating... Anyone else feeling like they'll be late?


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Sooooo it looks like I'll be doing this on my own.

Some of you may've seen my thread in third tri, but bottom line my partner who apparently still loves and cares for me (and the baby and my 2 kids) doesn't know if I make him happy anymore.

When I step back from being heartbroken and in shock I can see what a selfish arsehole he is being. 

Part of me wants to throw him out.

Another part of me is devastated and would do anything for us to be happy.

= emotional wreck


----------



## Ameli

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Sooooo it looks like I'll be doing this on my own.
> 
> Some of you may've seen my thread in third tri, but bottom line my partner who apparently still loves and cares for me (and the baby and my 2 kids) doesn't know if I make him happy anymore.
> 
> When I step back from being heartbroken and in shock I can see what a selfish arsehole he is being.
> 
> Part of me wants to throw him out.
> 
> Another part of me is devastated and would do anything for us to be happy.
> 
> = emotional wreck

:hugs: Oh no! I'm so sorry! What ridiculously horrible timing for him to tell you these things. Huge hugs to you.


----------



## Willow82

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Sooooo it looks like I'll be doing this on my own.
> 
> Some of you may've seen my thread in third tri, but bottom line my partner who apparently still loves and cares for me (and the baby and my 2 kids) doesn't know if I make him happy anymore.
> 
> When I step back from being heartbroken and in shock I can see what a selfish arsehole he is being.
> 
> Part of me wants to throw him out.
> 
> Another part of me is devastated and would do anything for us to be happy.
> 
> = emotional wreck

So sorry that you are going through this. What horrible timing. I hope that when the baby is born he realises what a colossal idiot he's been.


----------



## ElmaWG

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Sooooo it looks like I'll be doing this on my own.
> 
> Some of you may've seen my thread in third tri, but bottom line my partner who apparently still loves and cares for me (and the baby and my 2 kids) doesn't know if I make him happy anymore.
> 
> When I step back from being heartbroken and in shock I can see what a selfish arsehole he is being.
> 
> Part of me wants to throw him out.
> 
> Another part of me is devastated and would do anything for us to be happy.
> 
> = emotional wreck

I was wondering how things had turned out. Sounds like an incredibly difficult situation made all that much worse wth you about to have a baby. Im so sorry you have to go through this right now :hugs: do you have friends/family nearby to help you through this?


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

My mum is 4 hours away. I've got a few friends down here but they're mainly work buddies :( seeing a friend on Monday for a curry tho.

There's quite a lot of bump groups in Bristol so going looking for some mummy friends now I'm on mat leave.

I've managed with 2 on my own before but a newborn too? :(


----------



## K8te

So sorry to hear this! Don't worry like you said you have done it before so you can do it again.

Stay strong and just put yourself and your kids first.

Bump group sounds like a good idea to keep you busy and give you that extra support if you need it.

X


----------



## luna_19

I'm so sorry you're going through that right now 2ndtime :hugs:

With regards to "due dates" normal human gestation is 38-42 weeks so baby isn't late until after 42 weeks and even that can be a bit off because of actual ovulation/implantation dates. I like the mindset of a due month so I don't get fixated on a certain date :)


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

I am now officially on Maternity Leave! Yippee! Lol, been for an appointment this morning and there were traces of blood in my urine :/ so if I have any pain now I need to ring the dr as I may need antibiotics.

Big hugs 2ndtime! Men can be such asses!

xx


----------



## K8te

Yay for maternity leave. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about.

Another 4 more shifts for me until maternity leave starts.

X


----------



## Willow82

I had a midwife appointment today and baby is 2/5 engaged so he/she is getting ready! I'm hoping that it can hold off until at least tomorrow as my parents are coming to stay for a few days so we will have childcare sorted if it does happen. If it happens, when they're not here, it is possible that my OH will miss the birth :cry: I've asked DS who he thinks is coming tomorrow (I had already mentioned to him that his grandparents were coming to stay) and in response, he said 'the baby'! It would be spooky if he's right.


----------



## jumpingo

baby baymax arrived yesterday, 11/27:mrgreen: (japan time:winkwink:) at 6lb 2oz (2778g).

team :yellow: turned :pink:

no official name yet and everyone is doing well. recovery will be rough despite how small she was.:shock::dohh:


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats jumpingo! Congrats on your baby girl! Hope you recovers well and soon! :flower:


----------



## Indian Maa

our Baby George is here as well! 

Born 6lb5oz
on Nov 23rd 
NY time 8.45 am 
Happy and healthy 

C-section went well. Recovery looks slow as I am allergic to all pain medications. On some opioid drug now

I caught him smiling
 



Attached Files:







photo1.JPG
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ameli

:cloud9: Congrats on all the new babies!! Such an exciting time!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Aw all these lovely new babies! And what a great picture Indian Maa, just beautiful :)


----------



## luna_19

Congrats ladies!


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations Jumpingo and Indian Maa! :happydance:


----------



## Kallie3000

Congrats IndianMaa and Jumpingo!

Your babies seemed like such a good idea, I made my own! 

Introducing Oliver, born in the morning on Thursday Nov 26, weighing 6 lb 15 oz!

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p320/kallie3000/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-11-27%2016.29.18_zpsseazk77d.jpg


----------



## blinker86

Congrats IndianMaa, Jumpingo, and Kallie! So exciting for all these babies to be arriving now!


----------



## ElmaWG

Well I guess I'll add to the rush of November births! 

Baby Ike was born this evening at 8:41pm (20 min after arriving at hospital!) weighing 8lbs 8oz. 22 inches. WAY bigger that DS1. Quite the surprise.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kallie3000

So many beautiful babies!!! So much for DECEMBER babies though, haha!


----------



## Willow82

jumpingo said:


> baby baymax arrived yesterday, 11/27:mrgreen: (japan time:winkwink:) at 6lb 2oz (2778g).
> 
> team :yellow: turned :pink:
> 
> no official name yet and everyone is doing well. recovery will be rough despite how small she was.:shock::dohh:

Congratulations! Wishing you a speedy recovery. :)


----------



## Willow82

Indian Maa said:


> our Baby George is here as well!
> 
> Born 6lb5oz
> on Nov 23rd
> NY time 8.45 am
> Happy and healthy
> 
> C-section went well. Recovery looks slow as I am allergic to all pain medications. On some opioid drug now
> 
> I caught him smiling

Congratulations! What a lot of hair!

And also congrats to Kallie and Elma. Wow, what a flurry of births!


----------



## K8te

Wow the full moon must have started something off for a lot of you lovely ladies.

Congratulations to you all. Hope you all have a good recovery and enjoy your gorgeous bundles.

X


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations and welcome to all the new babies. Xx


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Congratulations to all of you ladies and welcome to the gorgeous bundles of joy xx


----------



## BethMaassen

Oh my goodness! Congratulations to all of you will your new beautiful bundles!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Awww congratulations!!!! :) 
All so beautiful, well done ladies!! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Ohh wow . Congratulations ladies. !!


----------



## mazndave

Aww, congratulations on all the November babies!! Seems so many of them already! Won't be long until all the babies are here, can't believe how quickly the last 8/9 months have gone. I wouldn't be surprised if I had a January baby though!


----------



## Leann83

Oh wow congrats to all the new mammies! They're all so adorable! :flower:


----------



## LadybugWest

Oh wow! Congrats to all the ladies whose little bundles have arrived! 


I still have about 3 weeks til Lisa is due but she is definitely in position. We'll see if she decides to make an early appearance or if she plans a late checkout.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats Elma!


----------



## justplay91

Wow, I can't believe how many babies we have already in this group! Congrats, new mommas! BEAUTIFUL BABIES!


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations Elma!:happydance:


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats kallie and elma! They are so adorable! 
Wishing you a speedy recovery!

Elma, Ike is a nice name. Glad to know that you didn't have a long wait labouring. Good baby! Well done!


----------



## wishingonastar

Congratulations on all the beautiful new babies. Lots of 6lb ones too!

I've been having contractions and backache since 11 am but fortunately they've not got regular enough to need timing. I say fortunately as both hubby and I really want it to be a little late (not due til 1st dec and would like it to be a week or two late). That way his leave falls over Christmas which would be lovely for him and help me out massively over Christmas hols with entertaining our two other children! 

I took my girls to cinema and panto today as been looking forward to the panto for months and figured might as well see.how long i lasted! Hubby had to pack my hosp bag while i was out and it's lucky I didn't have to rush to hosp as he forgot my notes and tens machine despite me writing a clear list :dohh:


----------



## Ameli

This is so exciting! I am so happy for all of you! Love checking in to see the new babies!


----------



## kneeswrites

Eeek so many pretty babies! Congratulations everyone! 

I might be joining you soon. My BP has been climbing rapidly and my swelling is up, went to the hospital yesterday as I had it taken at a pharmacy and it was 150/92. BP was about 140/88 on average at the hospital, and she said my cervix wasn't really ready for labor so since my BP wasn't dangerously high yet she wanted to give me until at least my next OB appointment (which is this Tuesday on the 1st) to see if my cervix can ripen up before induction, but that I will most likely end up getting induced this week or next if my BP doesn't go down. 

I have to admit I'm just excited to have him. I'm much more prepared mentally for induction this time around. I just want him out, so uncomfortable and I am dying to meet him!


----------



## Fliss

Ladies I have to say it. 

I've headed to bed at 35+4 and, to the best of my knowledge - I AM NOT IN LABOUR. 

Tomorrow marks unknown territory for me.


----------



## K8te

Sorry to hear about the blood pressure knees but at least you are prepared and they are letting you go a little longer but knowing you will have him here in the next week is a lovely thought.

Yay congrats Fliss. Hopefully baby stays put a little longer 

X


----------



## Willow82

Fliss said:


> Ladies I have to say it.
> 
> I've headed to bed at 35+4 and, to the best of my knowledge - I AM NOT IN LABOUR.
> 
> Tomorrow marks unknown territory for me.

Hope baby stays put a little while longer!

Hmmm.....I'm 39+1 now with no signs of labour. With DS I was in the throes of labour at this point and he was born at 39+2. Looks like this baby is in less of a hurry!


----------



## Eclaire

I am right there with you willow, 39+2. Which is how far I was when I had dd. All of my previous signs of a possible pending labor have disappeared. Beginning to fear I might go over.

Congrats on all of the beautiful new babies. Hope your labor was easy and recovery is smooth.


----------



## justplay91

Eclaire and Willow82, I'm in the same place! 39+2 and no labor signs! No dilation, effacement, or even Braxton Hicks contractions. Seems like baby is overly comfortable in there. Unfortunately, I have GD and neither myself or my doctor are comfortable with me going over 40 weeks. So this little one has exactly 5 days to decide to come on her own!


----------



## luna_19

Fliss said:


> Ladies I have to say it.
> 
> I've headed to bed at 35+4 and, to the best of my knowledge - I AM NOT IN LABOUR.
> 
> Tomorrow marks unknown territory for me.

I'm past where I made it to last time too, weird feeling!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats to all the new mummies 

I'm on twice weekly monitoring for BP as it went up to 160/100 last week and everyone flipped... Luckily no protein in urine or similar. But lots of monitoring in my future. If it goes up that high again they will be looking at inducing between 37 and 38w. If it stays high but not that high (above 140/90) they will likely induce around due date if she's not here by then.

Except for that, just uncomfortable...


----------



## justplay91

I had my son at 39 weeks so I too am past where I was last time! It's weird and kind of frustrating, but oh well.

Laurac, hope the BP stays down for you. It's hard not knowing when baby will be here, but I suppose that's the case for most people!


----------



## K8te

Fingers crossed for all you ladies who have had previous early babies. My first was 3 days late so I'm expecting it to be the same this time round.

X


----------



## Leann83

Same as you ladies I'm at the exact day that DS was born, 39+3, and nothing to report! Feeling cramps on and off yesterday with some back pain but didn't amount to anything!!


----------



## wishingonastar

Well my contractions stopped altogether last night and not had any today just back to braxton hicks! Googled it as wasn't sure they could stop but now see they can...grr

I want it to be late but I also don't want it messing me around until then...lol! 

My first were both exactly 2 weeks late so it's funny reading how you ladies have reached and gone past date you had your last as I have never experienced that and unlikely to this time!

Hope everyone with blood pressure problems is ok


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Hi wishing I had that Sat night aswell, was getting them 10 mins apart. Dropped down to 8 and was bouncing on my ball at 11pm. Decided to go for a bath then poof! All gone. Which was a shame as my mum was already in the house and kids were asleep. We were discussing how/where I'd set up for home birth! :)


----------



## wishingonastar

2ndtimeAbz said:


> Hi wishing I had that Sat night aswell, was getting them 10 mins apart. Dropped down to 8 and was bouncing on my ball at 11pm. Decided to go for a bath then poof! All gone. Which was a shame as my mum was already in the house and kids were asleep. We were discussing how/where I'd set up for home birth! :)

Lol you too! Strange to have them start and stop isn't it...esp as last time I got contractions and wham continued to build and the rest is history. I had no idea proper contractions can stop and start! 

Shame for you as like you say it was perfect timing!!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Might see if midwife will do a quick internal today and have a peek if anythings going on. 
Mum's going home tonight and I'm going for a curry...maybe not the wisest move! 

Hope everyone's BP sorts itself out. Must be so stressful trying not to stress! :/


----------



## justplay91

2ndtimeAbz, same thing happened to me last night. Strong bh about 6-10 minutes apart for a couple hours. I had them throughout the night even, but they spaced out and they're gone this morning.


----------



## blinker86

After both my non-stress tests from last week came back great with good blood pressure readings, I called my doctor's office this morning to see if induction would still have to be in the cards for this coming weekend. The nurse basically told me that I still meet criteria for gestational hypertension and would likely need to be induced still, but said I can talk to doctor about risks and benefits when I see her on Thursday. Not the answer I was hoping for, but at least I'm feeling slightly better prepared now after accomplishing several things over the long holiday weekend. Sorry to the others who are dealing with high BP and other issues...It's the pits!

Hearing news of these babies arriving is so great though! It's crazy how fast time has actually gone.


----------



## Babybump87

Blinker- Hope you get more clarification on the situation on Thursday. You must be frustrated with not knowing what's happening!!. Least your all prepared now. That will take some of the stress away. 

Ive had pretty much constant cramps/period pains, tightenings and some painful twinges since Friday. Today I noticed some blobs of jelly discharge. Definitely my mucus plug coming away. Not brown or bloody as of yet!!. 

I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday so see what she says if nothing more happens!!. Xx


----------



## wishingonastar

Well no more contractions since sat...just strong braxton hicks and tonight mucous plug coming out and have period like pains in lower abdomen. Starting to think my certainty that this baby isn't arriving til nearer 42 weeks is wrong!! Due date tomorrow and part of me thinks it'd be cool to have it then and bigger part doesn't feel ready and wants just one more week please :dohh:


----------



## Babybump87

Ohh sounds like things are definitely moving along for you !!. Lol babies never arrive when you want them to aye !!


----------



## kneeswrites

Currently in the hospital eight hours into induction! In a lot of pain but they just gave me awesome drugs so feeling great now! Sooooooo excited!


----------



## Willow82

Blinker, hope your doctors appointment goes well and that you get a positive outcome.

Good luck knees!

Wow, it sounds like it's starting to happen for you Wishing. Good luck!

As for me, things have been a bit dramatic this evening. Contractions started out of nowhere about 7.30pm and got very intense very quickly. My beautiful little girl was born an hour and a half later on the living room floor delivered by her daddy! Thankfully all is well and she's currently asleep in her cot in hospital. I however cannot sleep at all! I'll post a pic tomorrow. She was 7ib 14 and I had a small 2nd degree tear which is a relief as I had a third degree one last time and given how quickly she came....!

We are calling her Freya Willow.


----------



## LadybugWest

I'm 38 weeks tomorrow. I've been having some regular contractions that hang around for a while and then takes a break. I don't think little one is going to wait for her due date but we'll see. Spent the last two days in the hospital fighting an unexplained fever but now I feel fine. Honestly I think the fever was my body's way of telling me the baby is coming. I get the same fever before my period. I guess we shall see what happens.


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congratulations Willow, wow that sounds like a ridiculously fast labour! Well done and I hope you managed to get some sleep, you're probably in shock! :) x


----------



## luna_19

Congrats willow!

Good luck kneeswrites hope everything goes well :)


----------



## K8te

Congratulations Willow! What a fast labour, that must have been a shock. Glad you are both doing well.

Good Luck with the induction Knees

X


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck Knees hope this progress quickly for you


Wow Williow what a fast labour. Glad you and baby are doing well. Bet daddy is still in shock too lol xx


----------



## wishingonastar

Willow82 said:


> Blinker, hope your doctors appointment goes well and that you get a positive outcome.
> 
> Good luck knees!
> 
> Wow, it sounds like it's starting to happen for you Wishing. Good luck!
> 
> As for me, things have been a bit dramatic this evening. Contractions started out of nowhere about 7.30pm and got very intense very quickly. My beautiful little girl was born an hour and a half later on the living room floor delivered by her daddy! Thankfully all is well and she's currently asleep in her cot in hospital. I however cannot sleep at all! I'll post a pic tomorrow. She was 7ib 14 and I had a small 2nd degree tear which is a relief as I had a third degree one last time and given how quickly she came....!
> 
> We are calling her Freya Willow.

Eek that's awesome! Well done to you and your hubby!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

Hope it goes smoothly knees and you meet LO soon


----------



## Babybump87

Anyone have any experience with slow labour ??. 

What was it like for you and how long did it last before you were in proper labour?? . Xx


----------



## stacey&bump

Good luck knees !

Aw girls I'm in a reli foul mood today im just so sick of pregnancy at this rate ready for it to be over. Experiencing a lot of pressure and the odd sharp pain low down , feeling like I need to pee constantly & only a dribble :(:( have a sweep on the 8th ! Haven't stopped crying today it's the only day I've felt like I just can't do it for much longer, tired uncomfortable sore & stressed


----------



## K8te

I can relate to that today as well Stacey.

The sharp stabbing pains aren't nice at all are they, I had them when I was picking the little one up from school, I had to go really slow on the way back and then I started getting shooting pains down the back of my leg.

Not long until your sweep, fingers crossed it kicks things off for you

X


----------



## blinker86

Things are happening so fast with everyone, it's getting hard to keep up!

Congrats, willow! Hope everyone is doing well after what sounds like a very quick and unexpected birth.

Good luck, knees! Baby will be here before you know it!


----------



## wishingonastar

Babybump87 said:


> Anyone have any experience with slow labour ??.
> 
> What was it like for you and how long did it last before you were in proper labour?? . Xx

No experience but from reading about it slow labour can last few days or a week :(


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I wonder how knees is getting on??

I'm quite happy for baby to sit tight for a bit. Her head has popped back up so I'm not waddling so much. I'd like to at least have another week to finish Xmas shopping etc.


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats Willow. Hope the rapid and scary birth weren't too scarring. Glad to hear your little girl is doing well.

Knees hope the induction is going well and your little one arrives safe and healthy.

Afm, had some diarrhea this afternoon and now have a bloody show. No contractions yet but hoping things are starting up and my little guy will be here in the next couple of days.


----------



## justplay91

I had a sweep today at my doctor's appointment. It hasn't done too much yet. But luckily I have an induction scheduled for Thursday, so I don't have to wait to much longer anyway. So I go in Thursday December 3rd at 4 am to have this baby!

How are you other ladies doing? Any news, knees? Hope you and baby are doing great!


----------



## Indian Maa

That was pretty quick willow! Glad it all went fine and both of are doing good! Nice baby name! 

Hope knees and baby are doing good! 

Good luck to all having induction this week and those who had signs of labour!


----------



## stacey&bump

Thanks Kate :) was just having a really bad day then woke up this morning to hear a girl I know is in labour :( she was due just 3 days before me. Just home
From a big long power walk & even had sex this morning too lol ! Goin to do some cleaning now have a bath then get on my ball after I pick LO from school .

I want some progress , I'm hearing of everyone getting bloody shows &I in so jealous haha ! 

Any update knees ? Hope ur good ?

Hope everyone else is hanging in there okay x


----------



## justplay91

Well apparently baby had other plans and didn't want to be induced! I started getting painful contractions this morning at around 2 am and they continued to get worse. Once they hit about 4 minutes apart we rushed to the hospital and I was dilated to 5 cm so I've been admitted, had an epidural, and waters ruptured! Baby is on her way!


----------



## laurac1988

Eeeeeek good luck justplay!!!!

Midwife appt for me this morning. BP still borderline. Trace protein in urine (which is new) so they sent that off and did pre e bloods just for safety. Baby is head down and VERY low. Midwife thinks she will be early. Back in on Friday for monitoring and will get the urine and blood results then


----------



## luna_19

Good luck justplay!


----------



## K8te

Good luck just play!

X


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Good luck just play! Ooh exciting :)

I'm just getting back ache and feeling totally crap but thats more to do with adjusting to life with my oh around :( it's ok until I'm on my own and then I brood :(


----------



## stacey&bump

Aw good luck just play that is very exciting !! Keep us posted x


----------



## wishingonastar

Well I got out car at 4pm and just as I straightened up there was a long load of gushes and my waters broke! I started getting contractions about an hour later and am regularly soaking pads (and clothes). Contractions still not regular enough to justify contacting hospital but relieved they happened as Google search shows some people have to wait a day or two! 

Soaked three pairs of trousers so now given up and am sitting on sofa in pants, pad and a towel on bottom half!

Mother in law here now and I'm hoping contractions will pick up so I can get this over with!!


----------



## ElmaWG

Good luck wishingonastar and justplay! Knees, any news? 

Willow, I'm glad all is well, but damn! That's sounds dramatic. Are you home with baby yet? 

I've been home for 3 days with lil man, and my nipples hurt, and I'm ridiculously sleep deprived, but OMG I'm so in love! :happydance:


----------



## justplay91

Baby Zoella Rue was born at 2:29 pm CST after a quick 7.5 hour labor, weighing 7 lbs 3 oz! Everyone is doing great! I'll try to attach a picture later.

Good luck, Wishing!!!

I'll be back to check on the rest of the December babies a lot! And if anyone is wondering... Membrane strips WORK!!!


----------



## justplay91

Elma, congratulations!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Aww congrats justplay!!. 

I was just coming on to ask you ladies about a sweep working. I had one today. Midwife said she could feel babys head and I am 1cm dilated thought I might have been more oh well lol . What are the chances of the sweep working?. I have been having cramps since but nothing else. 

On a bum note my DD has come down with bad flu this evening !! Sods law!!. Xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congratulations just play! :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Congrats Justplay!!! Glad you had a quick labor!!

Babybump, with my first I had a sweep when I was only 1 cm dilated,and I went into labor that evening. But it was two days past due date, so maybe it was just time. If you're having cramping that's a good sign!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats justplay!


----------



## wishingonastar

Elma - if nips hurt best thing you can do is get lansinoh (available on prescription if you're in uk). It's only safe natural ointment that you can put on literally before baby feeds and don't have to wash off for the feed. It is amazing:
- stops friction from the feed
- heals any cracks


----------



## wishingonastar

Huge congrats just play :)

Well I went to the hosp as I called just after posted having read online they like to check you when waters have gone. Got there at 10.30pm and as I was leaving house my contractions picked up big time and when I arrived were literally about every 2 mins. Midwife did all the outside checks then about 11pm ish said she'd then do internal to see how dilated I was. I got her to wait for hubby to connect tens machine as I was getting desperate by then and hadn't thought to plug it in. Hubby said both midwives gave each other a knowing look and then one said 'I can see hair' so I asked if she meant mine or the baby's :dohh: turned out I was fully dilated and head on way. She was amazed as I didn't have any urge to push so I said I wanted to wait it out and see if that came (never had it with first two either) so stood at bedside puffing on good ole gas and air and then it got to 11.45ish and I said stuff it I feel like I need a huge poo, the contractions are awful let's just do it. Pushed her out which was horrific but hubby said from me trying to her arriving was only 4 mins so happened a lot faster than felt at the time!

She was a 9lb 6oz chunk! No name yet as we can't agree on girls one...very strange just calling her baby :(

Wish I could sleep but hosp bed so uncomfortable. 

I hope all you ladies have smooth deliveries x


----------



## justplay91

Wow wishing, congratulations! What a nice quick birth for you. I TOTALLY feel you on the hospital bed thing. I am so ready to get home and really hoping they'll let us out tomorrow. I am insanely exhausted right now!


----------



## K8te

Congrats Justplay and Wishing! Sounds like you are both doing fab!

It's so nice to come on here to all the baby news

X


----------



## wishingonastar

Justplay - is everything ok as I notice you said you're hoping to go home tomorrow? I was free to go as soon as had baby but opted to stay overnight as saved me having to return to see consultant...figured I may as well stay and enjoy a night of peace from my hyper other two! We're just sitting waiting around...well I am...baby is sparko!


----------



## justplay91

Oh yes, everything is fine with both of us. In most places in the US, hospitals will keep you for two nights after your labor. When they offered me the chance to just spend the one, I got pretty excited. I can't wait to get out of here!


----------



## wishingonastar

Ah I see!! That's good then


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Stupid question and possibly TMI but how can you tell if your waters are leaking? I'm 38 weeks today and feel really damp. I had a panty liner on and i still had a wet patch on my knickers. No pain just feel damp and am not sure if I'm being paranoid because I'm aware of the fact that it could be my waters? Xx


----------



## LadybugWest

Well, my water broke at 11:30pm last nite. One big gush followed by a constant trickle. Got contractions almost immediately. Lisa will be here soon!!


----------



## wishingonastar

Rileys.Mammy said:


> Stupid question and possibly TMI but how can you tell if your waters are leaking? I'm 38 weeks today and feel really damp. I had a panty liner on and i still had a wet patch on my knickers. No pain just feel damp and am not sure if I'm being paranoid because I'm aware of the fact that it could be my waters? Xx

Waters are see through with slight yellow or pink tinge and have a medical sort of smell so give it a sniff :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congratulations wishing!


----------



## Leann83

Ah so many babies!! :happydance: Congrats wishing and just play!! Hope you got on OK knees!! Best of luck ladywest, hope everything goes smoothly for you!

Due date today for me and not a thing happening &#128532; Hoping to have sweep on Monday to get things moving!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Rang the midwife and went down to be examined. They didn't need to examine me as they could see from my knickers and pad that it's defo my waters as the tiny amount is now loads and I'm sat on my sofa in wet trousers on top of a bin bag and towel lol. Got to ring the hospital at 7am to see if there's a bed as I'll have to be induced tomorrow. Bit of upper back pain but no other pain as of yet xx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ooh good luck Rileysmammy! 
Youve prob alteady had loads of advice, but from ecperience id say make sure you get some decent food and some rest. I was induced after my waters went with my first and I was so anxious/ had no idea how long it would take and didn't prepare properly, which I paid for later on.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats wishing!

Wow can't believe how many babies are arriving already! Also can't believe I'm still pregnant, I'll almost a week further along than with #1 :)


----------



## K8te

Congratulations to all the ladies currently in early stages!

So much excitement on this thread at the moment

X


----------



## Chimpette

I had a sweep yesterday, and so far nothing is happening.

Got hospital on Saturday, to either be induced or another sweep. If sweep then they are talking about inducing on Mon or Tues.

Good luck to everyone, love seeing all the stories that babies are already here.


----------



## blinker86

The babies just keep coming...it's great!

My blood pressure was a little bit better today at my appointment and to my surprise, doctor said she would allow me to go until 39 weeks before inducing. However, since I've now had over a week to mentally prepare myself for induction THIS weekend, we decided to go ahead and move forward with that plan. Unfortunately, I'm only at 1cm and cervix is still high and firm, so we will be going to the hospital at 7pm on Sunday to have Cervidil administered. I'm hoping my body will respond well and things will go fairly quickly! I'm just ready to meet our little guy at this point!


----------



## K8te

Hope the induction is quick for you blinker. I think I would have done the same thing your situation, like you say you prepare yourself for something so it's better to go ahead with that plan. 

X


----------



## Willow82

ElmaWG said:


> Good luck wishingonastar and justplay! Knees, any news?
> 
> Willow, I'm glad all is well, but damn! That's sounds dramatic. Are you home with baby yet?
> 
> I've been home for 3 days with lil man, and my nipples hurt, and I'm ridiculously sleep deprived, but OMG I'm so in love! :happydance:

We're home but finding feeding really really hard. She can latch but it's quite painful and despite seeing breastfeeding support workers in hospital we've still not mastered it. She also wants to feed constantly throughout the night and is refusing to go in her crib whenever she does sleep. I am beyond exhausted.

I've not been able to look at this thread so much as a result but wow, the babies are coming thick and fast and we're only a few days into December!

I just want to say massive congratulations to all those that have had their babies and good luck to all those whose previous bundles have yet to arrive.


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck ladies who have started off... I can't believe all our baby's are going to be born this month !.

Chimpette - I also had a sweep yesterday ... Nothing much happened just some cramping .. Keep us updated on any changes hopefully baby will come soon for you . 

I Kind of hope baby holds on few more days now as I have caught a awful cold of my DD and she has a uti too ..not a good few days in my house !!.. Oh we'll hopefully tomorrow will be a better day..

Blinker - good news about your blood pressure. Hope your induction goes quickly and smoothly !!


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations wishing!



wishingonastar said:



> Hubby said both midwives gave each other a knowing look and then one said 'I can see hair' so I asked if she meant mine or the baby's :dohh: turned out I was fully dilated and head on way.

This made me literally LOL! :haha:


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

My little princess has arrived. 7lb 11.5oz at 8.34pm, exactly 2 weeks early xx


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Baby Darcy xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations Riley! Darcy is adorable!:cloud9:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!


----------



## wishingonastar

Willow82 said:


> ElmaWG said:
> 
> 
> Good luck wishingonastar and justplay! Knees, any news?
> 
> Willow, I'm glad all is well, but damn! That's sounds dramatic. Are you home with baby yet?
> 
> I've been home for 3 days with lil man, and my nipples hurt, and I'm ridiculously sleep deprived, but OMG I'm so in love! :happydance:
> 
> We're home but finding feeding really really hard. She can latch but it's quite painful and despite seeing breastfeeding support workers in hospital we've still not mastered it. She also wants to feed constantly throughout the night and is refusing to go in her crib whenever she does sleep. I am beyond exhausted.
> 
> I've not been able to look at this thread so much as a result but wow, the babies are coming thick and fast and we're only a few days into December!
> 
> I just want to say massive congratulations to all those that have had their babies and good luck to all those whose previous bundles have yet to arrive.Click to expand...

Speaking as someone who nearly gave up with breastfeeding due to pain and poor latch the best thing you can do is call your local surestart if you're in England and ask when their breastfeeding support group is on. Get yourself along to next one. Then also look at YouTube video on latch. I have fed two children and this is my third yet I've had to reremind myself of latch as have done it wrong already and nips so sore :dohh:

You have to hold them from back of neck and gently bob their top lip on your nip then aim so your nipped is in line with their nose so they have to tip their head to take it in mouth. Your nipple should be at roof of their mouth and they should have good mouthful of areola from underneath nipple. If don't get that balance you end up with sore nips. Partly unavoidable as their mouths are so teeny now but as they grow it's easiest thing ever 

Lansinoh ointment (free prescription in uk) is what you need to get straight away. Put it on before a feed and after. It heals cracks and reduces friction when baby feeds


----------



## K8te

Congratulations Riley Darcy is gorgeous

X


----------



## BethMaassen

Congratulations Riley! 
Congratulations to everyone with their new bundles. So exciting!


----------



## Babybump87

Congrats Rileys. Shes adorable x


----------



## stacey&bump

Congrats Riley she is a wee gem ! Darcy is the name I have chosen if I have a little girl , we have good taste ! Hope you're well :)

So exciting hearing how everyone is progressing ! I am 4 days away from my due date I don't see things happening naturally not getting much pains but sometimes feeling a lot of pressure. I've tried sex , the ball , raspberry leaf tea, evening primrose oil , pineapple, hot curry , power walks the works ! I think it'll just happen when it's meant to :(

I have a sweep on Tuesday then another on Thursday so just hoping they set the ball rolling :( has anyone had two sweeps close together with any success ??

Good luck ladies thinking on u all ! x


----------



## Leann83

Congrats RileysMammy, she's adorable! Now if these babies could have a word with my little man and tell him to get a wiggle on, that would be great :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

Arghh whats the point of getting the flu jab if you get the most horrendous cold ever!!. Im really starting to get frustrated especially as my due date is getting closer. 

I wouldn't mind so much but the fact that my nose is all stuffy and really hurts :-/

Sorry for the rant just needed to get it out there!!.


----------



## kneeswrites

Eek so many babies! 

My son was born December 1st at 1:14 pm, 6 pounds 11 oz and 19 inches, I was 38+5. He is a tiny little thing! Got induced because the ob was concerned about a bp reading especially with my history. Labor went great, only pushed for forty five minutes. Unfortunately he's been dealing with some issues, his bilirubin was rising too quickly so he was under the lights for a whole day which was awful because I couldn't hold him. Then he started having trouble regulating his temperature and his weight was going down and they were worried about a potential infection so they've been giving him antibiotics. If his weight gain is better by tomorrow and his new blood tests come back ok, we might get to go home tomorrow! They put us in a family room after I was discharged so we've been staying here with him. I love him so much.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ElmaWG

Congrats rileysmammy!! Darcy is so lovely!!

Willow, sorry to hear about your rough start with breast feeding. I've had a rocky start too, despite having successfully BF DS1. I had cracked nipples after only one day. Lansinoh helps a bit, as does being really watchful of the latch, but I think, for me, it was bound to happen.

But I'm hanging in there. The worst part really in the sleep deprivation, esp at night, when baby won't sleep for longer that 40 minutes at a time unless being held. What I'm doing to survive right now, is to nurse him to sleep around 4 am or so, then I pass him off to DH, who parks it on the couch holding Ike until either baby or DS1 wake up. That got me a 2.5 hour stretch of sleep last night, enough to ALMOST feel normal (I had a few short naps too).

As for not being able to lay baby down, I can certainly relate. Are you swaddling? Tightly? I would definitely do that. No way I could lay Ike down in his bassinet if not swaddled. Also I have to wait till he's on a "deep sleep", no eyelid motion and shallow breathing, before I set him down or else he's instantly awake. That takes tought 20 min or so.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats knees!

Many babies refuse to sleep alone, it's totally against all their instincts. With Devyn hubby and I took turns staying up and holding him. This time we are just cosleeping right from the beginning


----------



## BethMaassen

Congrats Knees! He's precious!


----------



## ElmaWG

He's a lovely boy, Knees. Congratulations! Hope y'all get to go home with him soon.


----------



## Willow82

ElmaWG said:


> Congrats rileysmammy!! Darcy is so lovely!!
> 
> Willow, sorry to hear about your rough start with breast feeding. I've had a rocky start too, despite having successfully BF DS1. I had cracked nipples after only one day. Lansinoh helps a bit, as does being really watchful of the latch, but I think, for me, it was bound to happen.
> 
> But I'm hanging in there. The worst part really in the sleep deprivation, esp at night, when baby won't sleep for longer that 40 minutes at a time unless being held. What I'm doing to survive right now, is to nurse him to sleep around 4 am or so, then I pass him off to DH, who parks it on the couch holding Ike until either baby or DS1 wake up. That got me a 2.5 hour stretch of sleep last night, enough to ALMOST feel normal (I had a few short naps too).
> 
> As for not being able to lay baby down, I can certainly relate. Are you swaddling? Tightly? I would definitely do that. No way I could lay Ike down in his bassinet if not swaddled. Also I have to wait till he's on a "deep sleep", no eyelid motion and shallow breathing, before I set him down or else he's instantly awake. That takes tought 20 min or so.

Thank you. It helps to know I'm not alone. I hope that it gets easier for you. Thank you to wishing for the advice as well.

Unfortunately Freya has lost 12.6% of her birth weight so we've been advised to top her up with formula. We're on a breastfeeding/expressing/cup feeding formula routine which is exactly what we ended up doing with Reuben and he ended up being bottle fed. We're persevering but I don't know how long we can go on for really. 

Congrats knees!


----------



## Willow82

I realised I never posted a photo of her :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## K8te

oh she is beautiful willow! So sorry you are having trouble, hope things pick up for you both.

Knees he is lovely, he looks so tiny. Fingers crossed you get home soon, but it's nice they have you in a family room so you can all be with him.

X


----------



## wishingonastar

Willow this info may help
https://kellymom.com/health/growth/weight-gain_increase/


----------



## Leann83

Leann83 said:


> Congrats RileysMammy, she's adorable! Now if these babies could have a word with my little man and tell him to get a wiggle on, that would be great :haha:

He's here!!! Little man is 5 hours old and is a little chubster at 9lb 1/2oz! Got to hospital at 6am and he was here at 10.06am after an hour of pushing. So in love!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Leann!


----------



## K8te

Congrats Leann!

X


----------



## luna_19

Congrats Leanne!

Willow we had to do the same routine with Devyn when he lost 11.5% of his birth weight. What worked for us was go get off formula asap so that my supply met his needs. Not sure.if you have been told the amount you shouldbe ssupplementing per feed but for us they said 40-60mls so I had an exhausting routine of attempting to nurse for about 20 minutes every feed (this was definitely the hardest part to stick to because it was just so exhausting!) then I would pump andfeed whatever iI could pump then top up wwith formula if Ididn't pump enough. He was completely off formula within a week which was important to us because it was making him way to sleepy on top of hisjaundice and mmaking nursing really difficult. Then we continued the nursing pumping feeding until he reached his birth weight at 12 days then went to just nursing. I did attempt cup and syringe feeding for the first week but I just couldn't handle it so we did do bottles, I really think that as attempting nursing at every feed ni matter what was the key to our success. Good luck!


----------



## luna_19

Ugh I've caught Devyn's cold I'm so sick! Baby had better wait until I'm feeling better


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Aw Congratulations leanne! That's a good weight I believe I'm cooking a chubster too.

Congratulations knees hope your little man is well enough to be home soon.

Fingers crossed all the ladies having a tough start find things easier soon. We look at birth like it's the finish but it's also the start of another chapter, good luck!

I have an appointment at the hospital to see if they will give me an iron infusion as my levels are back down to 99. Still its above 98 so can use the birth pool at the hospital....if it's free!


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations Knees and Leanne!:flower:

Hope you shake this cold soon, Luna :nope::hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

Hope you get to use pool 2ndtimeabz. I really wanted a water birth this time but phoebe had other ideas and came out so quick it was pointless running it! Can't complain really I suppose!


----------



## Babybump87

My little girl has arrived!!. 

Contractions started at half 6 yesterday morning. Arrived at hospital at half 8. Waters broke at 10.55 Little one arrived at 11.08!! It was the most surreal but amazing experience having been induced with my first DD. 

We were allowed home yesterday so just settling in. My DD has a awful cold too still !!. 

We are still struggling on a name for her but may go with Olivia....


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!


----------



## Kallie3000

Willow, you are doing a great job! I have been pumping after some feeds to get supply up, and even that is tough, so I have mad respect for all the work you are doing!


----------



## LillyTame

Congrats babybump! :happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

Well done babybump! Completely agree...I was induced with first and my other two arrived of own accord and the difference is immense.

Hard with names isn't it. Phoebe was nameless for two days


----------



## K8te

Congrats babybump!

X


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Congratulations Babybump! :)

I felt really nauseous this morning and have had a really productive 'nesty' afternoon so fingers crossed she may decide to come very soon (mums visiting again tomorrow so it would be nice!)


----------



## BethMaassen

Congratulations Leanne and babybump!


----------



## Ameli

So many babies! Congrats to everyone with safe arrivals so far. All these pics are making me so excited to meet my little man on Wednesday. :cloud9:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

So been getting either some pretty weird intense braxton hicks or I'm in early labour. Getting shooting pains and pressure in pelvis and lower back feeling a bit shaky too. Been sitting down but got on the ball and had to stand up during the contraction. Ahh excited! Xx


----------



## wishingonastar

2ndtimeAbz said:


> So been getting either some pretty weird intense braxton hicks or I'm in early labour. Getting shooting pains and pressure in pelvis and lower back feeling a bit shaky too. Been sitting down but got on the ball and had to stand up during the contraction. Ahh excited! Xx

Sounds like early labour...! You could go quickly in through active labour like I did so be warned! X


----------



## Willow82

wishingonastar said:


> 2ndtimeAbz said:
> 
> 
> So been getting either some pretty weird intense braxton hicks or I'm in early labour. Getting shooting pains and pressure in pelvis and lower back feeling a bit shaky too. Been sitting down but got on the ball and had to stand up during the contraction. Ahh excited! Xx
> 
> Sounds like early labour...! You could go quickly in through active labour like I did so be warned! XClick to expand...

Good luck!

Congrats to babybump and Leanne as well. So many babies!


----------



## Willow82

luna_19 said:


> Congrats Leanne!
> 
> Willow we had to do the same routine with Devyn when he lost 11.5% of his birth weight. What worked for us was go get off formula asap so that my supply met his needs. Not sure.if you have been told the amount you shouldbe ssupplementing per feed but for us they said 40-60mls so I had an exhausting routine of attempting to nurse for about 20 minutes every feed (this was definitely the hardest part to stick to because it was just so exhausting!) then I would pump andfeed whatever iI could pump then top up wwith formula if Ididn't pump enough. He was completely off formula within a week which was important to us because it was making him way to sleepy on top of hisjaundice and mmaking nursing really difficult. Then we continued the nursing pumping feeding until he reached his birth weight at 12 days then went to just nursing. I did attempt cup and syringe feeding for the first week but I just couldn't handle it so we did do bottles, I really think that as attempting nursing at every feed ni matter what was the key to our success. Good luck!

This gives me hope :) I think part of the problem is that she is rarely settling after feeds so I'm not getting as many opportunities to express. It's supposed to be a 3 hourly routine but it's taking double that to get through it all. She also hates cup feeding so that has been taking up loads of time.


----------



## Willow82

Kallie3000 said:


> Willow, you are doing a great job! I have been pumping after some feeds to get supply up, and even that is tough, so I have mad respect for all the work you are doing!

Thank you. :) I genuinely don't know how much longer I can keep going though. Its just so bloody hard.


----------



## luna_19

Exciting 2ndtime!

It is such hard work willow you're doing great!


----------



## justplay91

Congratulations to all the new mommas! Babies coming everywhere! Can't wait to see more pictures.

Speaking of which, I'm finally going to post a few of my little 4 day old girl!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1449452946183.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13









FB_IMG_1449452967917.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 16









IMAG0546.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ElmaWG

Congratulations babybump!

Good luck 2ndtime, I hope this is it for you!

Justplay, you girl is precious. And I'm jealous you got your Xmas tree up. I'm starting to think ours will never go up.


----------



## justplay91

ElmaWG, thank you! And yeah, we got it up before she came, knowing there's no way we'd get it up once she got here!


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats on all of the babies. Hope everyone is doing well. But to be honest I am jealous that you have your little ones and I am stuck over 40 weeks. I feel like this pregnancy is never going to end. I just want my little guy here. Sorry for the rant but I never expected to go over with this one since my dd came a few days early. 

Also, my friends and family are driving me crazy. Every day I get text messages from several people asking if the baby is here yet. I keep telling them I will let them know when he arrives, but they keep bothering me. I also fear that a few of them will not respect my desire to not have visitors for the first few days after he does arrive. I am so over this.


----------



## nessaw

Éclairs am with you. Am 6 days over now and had enough. Calling the midwife for a sweep today.
congrats to all the new mums-gorgeous babies.x


----------



## wishingonastar

Eclair - Sorry some of you are overdue and suffering :( I expected to still be overdue as was with both my first two. I guess the only thing I can suggest is to think of anything you really want to or should get done before baby here so you can feel better by doing it and distracting yourself...?

We got overwhelmed with visitors with first baby and I was firmed with second and now with this...if people don't respect wishes and turn up either don't open door and pretend didn't hear it saying you were asleep or say you couldn't get there as feeding/in bath. If that's unavoidable if you have partner at home they can say you're upstairs asleep then arrange they come back a few days later


----------



## K8te

Fingers crossed this is it for you 2ndtime!

Oh she is adorable Justplay! And you have a lovely tree.

Sorry to here you are still hanging on eclaire. I was late with my first so I expect it again. Hope you aren't waiting too long. I would just ignore the messages or say you are still in hospital and not having visitors when you have had baby if you aren't ready for the intrusion. Some people don't understand boundaries when it comes to new babies. My SIL sat in the waiting room from 8-2 when I was having my little boy and then the in laws were at our house waiting when we got discharged so I feel your pain.

This time I'm putting my foot down and so is OH. I'm hoping we can go to the midwife led unit and be discharged quite quickly after and I'm not allowing visitors at ours for the first day as I don't want my little boy to feel left out. I have a feeling MiL will cause some issues though as she was already stroppy and crying to my OH yesterday about how she doesn't see our little boy (they have him every Wednesday and we try to visit on Sunday's) but they never come here to visit. But apparently they aren't welcome at our house, yet when they come to drop our little boy off they stay 2 minutes and make excuses to leave so neither of us are given her an inch. I told OH she's doing it on purpose to get sympathy and make an issue before baby comes so everyone will feel sorry for her and she will get to come round every day like when our first was born but it's not going to work.

X


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Nope. Still here!

Went to my consultant referral today, after being quite worried she totally put me at ease. As I'm healthy and 'a good birther' she's not worried about iron levels. They might decide to do it post birth if I lose blood. But she said the midwife led unit at the hospital is a good choice. We then a bit of banter - and this is from a consultant don't worry about prawns/eggs and just cook any cheese! (I had joked about bringing a picnic).


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations on the safe arrival of all the babies so far! My yellow bump turned pink yesterday, little Edith Grace (Edie) was born 16 days early by EMCS after a suspected infection in my womb. I was still half expecting to be pregnant come January!


----------



## K8te

Congratulations Maz! Hope you are feeling well

X


----------



## luna_19

Congrats maz!

:hugs: to the overdue ladies, baby will come out and they will be nice and ready :) if people were bothering me I would.just start ignoring them, everyone knows you can't plan when baby arrives! I caught my mil telling people recently that I was due at the beginning of December simply because my first arrived a bit early I was so mad as I had made it a point to tell people December and that's it so I wouldn't be made to feel shitty about baby being early if they were. Well now I'm kind of.hoping baby comes even later just.to spite her! :haha:


----------



## blinker86

Well, I got to the hospital at 7pm last night for my induction, and it's now almost 2:30pm and I'm only at 2cm, which is where I was 5 hours ago. Starting to feel rather discouraged, as I had thought that things would go faster than they are.


----------



## Fliss

Welp, I'm not going to be *allowed* to go past 40 weeks (thank the tiny baby Jesus) as my high BP is pregnancy related so they want this kid OUT if I haven't delivered by then.

I have a bit of a quandary about actually booking an induction for Xmas, but I feel so shocking that honestly it might be for the best.

I've got a fortnight to decide though.


----------



## Eclaire

I am going to the midwife this afternoon and asking for a sweep. Then I have an acupuncture appointment shortly afterwards in hopes of inducing labor. Fx this works since nothing else seems to have helped.

Hope your induction goes quicker and easier blinker.


----------



## jumpingo

for those being annoyed by questioning friends and family, send this in response to any and all "is baby here yet?" texts: 

haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com

:rofl:


----------



## kneeswrites

As much as it must suck to be overdue, take solace in the fact that your baby will be as ready as possible for life outside the womb! My son was born at 38+5 and I'm glad I got to meet him early but I also feel bad because he's struggled so much with keeping up his temperature and jaundice and weight. He's so tiny. I wish he could've stayed in my belly and gotten a little more prepared so he didn't have to deal with all this crap. 

Almost got sent to the hospital again for low temps today, (we've been home for a few days now) but luckily got him warmed up after some extended skin to skin plus being smothered by three blankets lol. 

Nursing is going well... He's gaining weight again finally but he's still tiny, only 6.2 now whereas he was born 6.11 so got a ways to go just to get to birth weight.

I'm sooo in love with him, and so is our daughter. She absolutely adores him and it's everything I could've asked for. Last night she insisted on having cuddles with him in her bed before she went to sleep, and then was super super sad she couldn't just cuddle him all night. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## K8te

That's so sweet knees! Although my first LO was only 6lb when born at 40+3 so I'm glad he was a little over and I'm feeling the same about this one as well as I'm measuring the same so I can't see him being much bigger, maybe half a pound.

Fingers crossed the sweep and acupuncture work for you eclaire! 

Hope the induction is progressing for you blinker! I've never been induced but at least it has started so you will have baby with you soon.

X


----------



## LadybugWest

Our Lisa Nichole arrived December 3rd at 6:06 pm. 6 lbs. 11oz. 21 in. She is simply perfect. She did a brief stint in the NICU because I spiked a fever which they suspected to be an infection in her sac but we're both great now. She absolutely loves the boobies thank goodness and they've been good enough to oblige. In fact I look like a rail with melons lol! We definitely kept it quiet that we were in the hospital so we could have some privacy. Thankfully my parents understand boundaries and my MIL is fairly reasonable. I'm so over the moon right now :cloud9:


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Ah congratulations ladybug!

I have had a whole day of backache and braxton hicks. Just been waiting for it to turn into established labour but no go :(. 

Feel like I'm on tipping point for early labour but it just won't happen, hmpff!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats ladybug!

I hope.your little guy keeps doing well knees, I totally understand we went through a similar experience when Devyn was born he really wasn't quite ready to be on the outside. So glad.this baby had made.it to 39 weeks, I never thought I would:)


----------



## K8te

Congratulations ladybug!

X


----------



## Nikie

Wow! Haven't been on here for a week and lots to catch up on! Very pleased to say that baby Jessica was delivered by Caesarean section on 1st December weighing 7lb 4oz...I'm feeling a lot better a week on although still taking it easy! It's been hard work but partner and I are totally in love with her!


----------



## Willow82

Congrats ladybug and nikie!


----------



## LillyTame

Congrats ladybug and nikie!:happydance:


----------



## K8te

Lovely news congrats Nikie!

Gosh all these babies are making me broody

X


----------



## luna_19

Congrats nikie!


----------



## stacey&bump

Congrats on all the baby's they are so gorgeous !

I'm 40 weeks exactly today . Went for a sweep this morning and it went awful :( I am so disheartened and upset about it. It was too painful she said my cervix is very posterior she couldn't get at it :(:( the baby is 3/5s engaged . I have a hosp appointment again on thurs to get a date for induction I'm not sure if I want them to attempt a sweep again :( has anyone else had any experience with this and what was the result I just feel at a loss I've been using the ball drinking raspberry tea going for walks and everything :( any advice or help would be so appreciated thanks ladies x


----------



## luna_19

If it was that difficult to do a sweep then baby probably isn't ready to come out yet, is there a reason they are talking induction so early? Babies aren't really "late" until after 42 weeks and they all come out eventually


----------



## Fliss

Do you have BP issues too my lovely?


----------



## stacey&bump

My cervix had always been described as very posterior she said the heads right down she just can't get past it . I'm from derry in Ireland and its protocol here that u are induced at 10 days past due date , I'll probably not be induced until the 17th December


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats to all those with new babies.

Massive massive pressure here. She's 3/5 engaged and SUPER LOW. Pretty damn uncomfortable. But of course all of this could mean noooooothing


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Agreed, baby was 3/5ths engaged at 37 weeks for me, popped back up to brim a week later and is now back to 3/5ths. It is baby number 3 tho :).

Cervix presentation can change so quickly with subsequent births, try not to worry. I find some midwives make you feel so awful without even trying!

I feel like I'm going to have the longest latent phase, bh ALL DAY 20mins apart there abouts, they're uncomfortable and go round to my back. I'm bored of timing now.
No show or anything else except for leaky boobs but then I didn't see any show until I was well established with either previous labour's and waters broke very late. 
Just hoping I can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## stacey&bump

Nope no bp issues at all


----------



## luna_19

Well hopefully baby will come on their own there.is still lots of time :)

I think cervical checks can be disheartening for many people, one of the reasons I'm not having any


----------



## Eclaire

Long story breakdown.
Yesterday:
4:45 midwife appointment: 3cm dilated 75% effaced. Sweep done.
5:45 acupuncture appointment: focus on relaxation and induction. Gave me a drink of pomegranate oil, black cohosh, castor oil and other. Drank at 7pm.
8pm ate dinner. 
8:30 digestive upset and diarrhea.
10:00 daughter finally asleep, cramping starting.
10:15 contractions start. Get in bath to help with pain.
10:30 contractions 2.5 minutes apart. Call brother to get my daughter, call midwife.
11:30 brother shows up for my daughter, we leave for the birth center.
12:20 am we arrive at birth center. Put in birthing tub asap.
12:49 baby Henry is born. Water broke while pushing. He was out in two contractions. 20.5 inches long and 8lbs. 7oz.

I don't know if it was the sweep, acupuncture, elixir or the combination, but it worked for me. I highly recommended trying this if you go past 40.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1351.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1354.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ElmaWG

Congrats Eclaire, and Maz, and ladybug! And I know I've forgotten some other momma :dohh: so many babies!


----------



## K8te

Congrats eclaire! Sounds like an amazing birth for you

X


----------



## Ameli

I'm up and getting ready to leave for my c-section scheduled for this morning at 7am. Eeek, I'm nervous and excited to meet my little man!


----------



## K8te

Good luck Ameli!

X


----------



## Babybump87

Congratulations to the ladies on their beautiful babies being born. Sending lots of labour dust to those waiting hang in there. 

I will post some pics of my 4 day old little girl. Bit hectic with DD1 still under the weather getting better thankfully !. 

Hoping for more baby news soon! Xx


----------



## K8te

Glad you are settling in well babybump. Hope DD1 feels better soon

X


----------



## LadybugWest

Eek! So many cute babies! Lots of labor dust for the mommies awaiting their little ones arrival


----------



## joeliza24

Hi ladies!

Glad to see that many of you have had your LOs! Many congrats! 

Mine was due today but was born at 32 + 1 due to a series of complications: I spent a month before giving birth in the hospital on bed rest due to heavy bleeding caused by placenta abruption and then pprom. 

Thankfully, my little lady didn't need too much help despite being 8 weeks premature - she breathed room air from day one. She wound up spending 3 weeks in the NICU while she gained weight and learned to feed by mouth. 

She is nearly 8 lbs today, and is thriving.


----------



## K8te

Aw glad to hear your little one is doing well Joeliza!

X


----------



## luna_19

Glad she is doing well :)


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Glad everything is going well now joeliza :)


----------



## mazndave

Edith Grace :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I haven't posted in forever! So many little babies are here, so exciting! 38w today (my ticker is in US time I think!) and had OB today. It's blimmin' hot down here in this part of the world and my main 'complaint' is a sore back (it's a killer some days) and the swollen feet! Other than that, I'm OK. I am really excited to meet our baby after such a long, long journey! I still think the bump is pink and hubby still thinks blue. We are totally ready! Just need the baby now, nursery done, washing done, names sorted 100%, come on baby! All the best to those of you being induced or due or overdue, babies will be here soon. X


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Congratulations to all the new babies entering the world!

Sending some labour dust to the ladies who are still waiting on bubs!

I can't believe my little princess is a week old today! I've finally got around to posting my birth story, here's the link if anybody wants to read it: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2360083-our-little-princess-darcys-arrival.html#post36624449

xx


----------



## Leann83

Ah so many babies!! Congrats to all the new mammies and labour dust to those waiting! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Booked induction for this coming Sunday. Will be 38+2. Can't wait to meet our little lady!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

:happydance:Yes!! Lost some plug!! I know it can take ages afterwards but usually for me it hasn't happened until established labour. But yeay a sign!! Did a little victory dance in the bathroom haha


----------



## K8te

Ooh good sign 2ndtime!

X


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi ladies ! Writing this from HOSPItAL ! Went for sweep 2 days ago it was a failed sweep tho cervix too posterior :( had hospital appointment today to get date for induction , they tried a sweep said I was a cm and on scanning they saw baby wasn't moving too much so they wanted
Me to go home get organised
And come back for induction !

So far have had 1 pessary , feeling crampy with regular tightenings so just hoping this is things starting for me :) they don't think I'll get another pessary til morning because the labour ward is very busy and they can't risk us induction ladies going into labour anytime soon :(:( ! 

I'm excited and nervous x


----------



## wishingonastar

Welcome to the new babies and good luck staceybump!


----------



## luna_19

Good luck!


----------



## K8te

Good luck Stacey!

X


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

I am so fed up of things happening/not happening. 
Was getting pains all night - cleaning the bathroom at 11.30pm as I was bored! 
Slept at 1am. Woke at 4 with more pains. So near the end I can feel it, come on baby!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck stacey&bump !! .

Oh no thats so frustrating 2ndtimeabz. Bet baby will suprise you at come when you least expect it !. Hang in there! .


----------



## kneeswrites

Good luck everybody! Can't wait to see the new babies!


----------



## Kallie3000

Good luck this weekend, some of you are having a baby right away !!


----------



## Babybump87

I can't believe that my little girl is a week old already gone so quick!!. 

Good luck to those having their babys this weekend!.xx .


----------



## Ameli

Forgot to update, Benjamin James was born on Wednesday. He was 7 lbs 4 oz. Such a sweet baby!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4749.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## K8te

He is adorable Ameli!

X


----------



## jumpingo

love the name! congrats!!


----------



## dunibaby

Congrats!! So adorable!!!


----------



## Kallie3000

Congrats!


----------



## camocutie2006

Baby Alabama! Dec. 9 at 8:02pm
https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll32/texasellie13/Mobile%20Uploads/FB_IMG_1449782246585_zpsmlvse2n6.jpg


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!


----------



## Babybump87

Congrats ladies. Beautiful babies 

I still need to post a pic of my lil lady :-/


----------



## Kallie3000

Alabama! Love her!


----------



## stacey&bump

Our gorgeous girl darcy mae was born 11th december at 10.17am ! She is so perfect & is settling so well into the family ! We just love her so much
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 17


----------



## stacey&bump

Look at her face !!! Just so in love with her !

Congrats to everyone else on your LOs we have some seriously cute babas ! Good luck to everyone still patiently waiting xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## camocutie2006

Everyone's little ones are too cute!!


----------



## K8te

Congratulations Stacey! She's stunning.

10 days to go for me......


----------



## Babybump87

Congrats stacey. Shes adorable!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!


----------



## blinker86

I am waaaay behind on updating... Gunner Jude was born Monday December 7th at 11:31pm at 7 lbs and 19 inches long. It has been a whirlwind of a week so far! My milk took longer than anticipated to come in, so his weight was down a bit more than expected at his follow up appointment the day after we left the hospital. We've been working through latch issues with breastfeeding, and my nipples are sore, but I'm trying to tough it out. He sees his pediatrician this afternoon, so I'm anxious to see how his weight is now. Here are a few pictures of him. I just love his little face!
 



Attached Files:







{78eb06b2-5637-47f0-84da-fabd40a0a672}_4.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 13









12359988_10206854930585594_4851270200836745778_n.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9









12347631_10206864025692966_7340951763068226267_n.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ElmaWG

Welcome to the world handsome Gunnar and Benjamin and lovely Darcy and Alabama. You mamas sure know how to make some good lookin babies!!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!


----------



## justplay91

Look at all these babies! Congrats new mommas! Not long to go for anyone in this group now!

I'm pleased to say that breastfeeding this time around is going very well. It was a hairy first few days before my milk came in. She became jaundiced, lost 10 oz, and was never not hungry! We supplemented with just the littlest bit of formula or expressed colostrum given via 3 ml syringe to avoid nipple confusion. It was just enough to keep her going. I almost broke down and started bottle feeding, but now I'm so glad I didn't. She's now up 6 oz from her birth weight and I'm finally confident about breastfeeding. I'm just saying all this in case anyone is wanting to breastfeed but is having trouble and needs a little motivation to stick with it! That said, my son was bottle fed (first expressed breast milk, then formula) and he's wonderfully healthy and I feel like it was the best choice for us at the time. Whatever allows you to have the best relationship with your baby!


----------



## Babybump87

My baby has been admitted to hospital with bronchiolitis:cry:

currently waiting to be transferred to a ward. She was settling in so well too. 

So upset


----------



## justplay91

Babybump87, I'm so sorry. I hope she gets better and gets to come home very soon.


----------



## Kallie3000

It is scary when you are waiting fr milk to come in. Mine took four full days, and then built slowly. So baby was constantly hungry and feeding = no sleep for me! Talk about hard. This is hard! But now he is eating great, gained a ton of weight. 

Any way anyone feeds their baby is a-okay with me - Fed is best! ;)


----------



## Kallie3000

Babybump87 said:


> My baby has been admitted to hospital with bronchiolitis:cry:
> 
> currently waiting to be transferred to a ward. She was settling in so well too.
> 
> So upset

Good luck, that is scary!


----------



## K8te

Hope she gets better soon babybump!

X


----------



## mazndave

Babybump87 said:


> My baby has been admitted to hospital with bronchiolitis:cry:
> 
> currently waiting to be transferred to a ward. She was settling in so well too.
> 
> So upset

Aww bless her, I hope she gets better and is home soon. My first had bronchiolitis when he was tiny too, it was horrible but they're in the best place for getting them better quickly. Think it tends to peak at day 3 or 4 and then they can pick up quite quickly xx


----------



## wishingonastar

Baby bump I hope your LO gets well soon. Can only imagine your worry and heartache x


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: babybump, I hope she is feeling better soon

Well edd was yesterday and still pregnant, come on baby I bought you a cute my first Xmas outfit! :haha:


----------



## Fliss

Hope little one is better and home soon Babybump

Been to the midwife again. 

Baby is firmly head down and no longer free floating and to quote her "I think you will go into labour"

Advised on ways to induce labour if I want to. Think I'll stick to attempting to milk harvest (nothing much happening there so far but there was SOME so yay and having sex and if it works, great if it doesn't? Well the induction is booked. 

Explains some of the pains and changing pressure and kicks etc too.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies. So stressed but know shes in best placem heartbreaking to watch her. Feel bad that I can't help her. 

Shes been placed on a feeding tube today as she's too tired to take them. I hope this is peak day. .. Couldn't take anything else happening. 

Xx


----------



## LillyTame

It's been quiet lately. Time for more babies! Maybe the Xmas full moon will be our next boom. :coffee:


----------



## BethMaassen

Yesterday I found out that baby is breech. SO, my doctor has scheduled a cesarean. I will be going in at 5:30AM PST on Dec 23rd. Thy will check to see if baby flipped before the cesarean. Which, is my only hope for a VBAC at this point.


----------



## luna_19

Oh no beth! Have you checked.out spinning babies yet? I was able.to get this baby flipped at 35 weeks with the breech tilt and some frozen beans up near the head to encourage them to move. Have you been covered an ecv or a vaginal breech birth? They are definitely options (though not sure if a previous c section would make it more risky), if your Dr isn't comfortable with either there should be others in your area that are if that is what you want


----------



## BethMaassen

luna_19 said:


> Oh no beth! Have you checked.out spinning babies yet? I was able.to get this baby flipped at 35 weeks with the breech tilt and some frozen beans up near the head to encourage them to move. Have you been covered an ecv or a vaginal breech birth? They are definitely options (though not sure if a previous c section would make it more risky), if your Dr isn't comfortable with either there should be others in your area that are if that is what you want

I did check out spinning babies. And between my last growth scan @ 37 weeks and my prenatal appointment at 37 + 5 weeks I did get her to go head down. Then she flipped again, despite me doing everything I was doing to help her stay head down. 

By doctor tells me that she can't manually flip baby because, and I quote, she "can't feel baby". which I think is ridiculous because I can feel baby just fine through my stomach. But maybe because I'm mom and I just KNOW, I don't know. 

As for breech birth I have been told that common practice, especially here is cesarean if baby is breech. Two friends of mine had breech babies, both using different clinics and hospitals, both had to have a cesarean. All in my area.


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Congrats on all the new babies and good luck to those coming soon. We had our little girl on Tuesday after being induced on Sunday. She's called Eva and weighed 6lb 14oz. Ended up being a bit of a dramatic forceps delivery but all is well and we're home now. X


----------



## luna_19

Little Hayden was born this morning at home after about 2.5 hours of labour <3 


How frustrating beth, hope you can get baby to flip again!

Congrats nessaw :)


----------



## Kallie3000

luna_19 said:


> Little Hayden was born this morning at home after about 2.5 hours of labour <3
> View attachment 918155
> 
> 
> How frustrating beth, hope you can get baby to flip again!
> 
> Congrats nessaw :)


Congratulations!!!! Hope everything went great! 2.5 hours of labour - lots of FAST babies in this group! Me, you, Laura... we all had super short labour! Wonder if it is the time of year or something?


----------



## Babybump87

congratulations ladies x


----------



## ElmaWG

Congrats Luna!! Love the name. Home you guys are doing well.

Nessaw, Congrats on little Eva! Sorry the labor ended in forceps for you, but glad to hear everything is ok. 

Babybump, my thoughts are with you an your baby. I hope today is a better day for her and you get to go home soon.


----------



## BethMaassen

Congratulations Nessaw and Luna!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Elma. Hopefully today is a better day!. Doctors are happy with her progress. Seems to be improving . Thankfully. 

Hope to be home soon and read about more beautiful babies being born! . x


----------



## luna_19

I wrote up my birth story if anyone wants to read <3
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...my-amazing-home-water-birth.html#post36666371


----------



## Blu10

Congratulations to all the new mummies xx


----------



## Babybump87

My baby is home. So pleased. Shes still got a cough but doctor said she may have this for a while longer. Shes just amazing. Looking forward to Christmas with my family now !. 

How is everyone else doing??.
xx


----------



## luna_19

Glad she is home!

We are doing great, so nice to have stayed home for everything we haven't even been in the car yet:haha:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Sophia Christina Warwicker was born on the 17th December at 11:42pm weighing 6lb 11.5oz after a quick 3 hour labour from the first contraction! Nearly ended up with an assisted delivery after her heart rate kept dipping near the end but the midwife broke my waters and she was out within minutes :happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







sophia.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 8


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!


----------



## K8te

Congratulations! She is adorable.

Everyone has been quiet recently. Hope all the new mummies are doing well and labour :dust: for the rest of us.

X


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Congratulations! 

I'm still kicking around here, no baby yet at 40+2... really really want to meet him/her! Anticipation and excitement at an all time high, coupled with being uncomfortable, hormonal, emotional and generally totally ready. x


----------



## K8te

I'm in the same boat as you Tuesday. 2 days over and no signs of him coming any time soon. My 1st was born at 40+3 but I went into labour on 40+2 so seems this one could be later than his brother.

X


----------



## ElmaWG

Tuesday and K8te, hopefully neither of you go too overdue. I'm sending labor vibes your ways! 

Happy holidays to all the new and soon-to-be-new moms out there!


----------



## BethMaassen

Hey ladies! I updated in the third tri area, but for those of you who may not hang out there or missed it. 

My little Snowflake arrived Dec 23rd at 1:19 in the afternoon via routine cesarean due to breech baby.

She weighed 8lbs 10oz and was 20 inches. 

She is absolutely tiny. She was 7lbs 13oz when we left hospital yesterday. Even newborn diapers are big on her! She is absolutely perfect. 

We did have a bit of a rough start with breast feeding, which was a bit irritating. But, now that we are home, she seems to have figured this nursing thing out and everything is going well. 

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/MoiraEvelynnforBB_zpsdk9hheud.jpg


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!

Hope the ladies still waiting don't have to wait too long, it's a strange feeling going over your edd I know when I did I started having doubts that baby was ever going to come :haha:


----------



## Indian Maa

Congrats bethmaasen (shes adorable) and all other new moms!

I was down health wise due to bleeding and infection after C-section and just could not log in here. Need to check the thread now to catch up. 

Congrats all over again new moms and good luck to still waiting mommas.. :)


----------



## Kallie3000

Indian Maa said:


> Congrats bethmaasen (shes adorable) and all other new moms!
> 
> I was down health wise due to bleeding and infection after C-section and just could not log in here. Need to check the thread now to catch up.
> 
> Congrats all over again new moms and good luck to still waiting mommas.. :)

Oh no! Hope you are doing better now!

I am at one month today with Baby Oliver. I can't believe it, still. 

I also can't believe how tired I still am, and how hard it is to do anything! I have had a LOT less time than I thought I would. Amazing how you just don't realize what it is like until you are in it, do you!


----------



## wishingonastar

Hope you're feeling better Indian maa.

Congratulations on new babies on the thread :)

Phoebe is just over 3 weeks and doing well...extremely noisy whether awake or asleep...grumbles and groans loads and watching her wake is hilarious as she makes a ten min song and dance!

She was content in moses basket during day in her first week but now needs to be held constantly when asleep else she wakes up very quickly and is sleeping in bed with me at night. It's tough as I'm not getting round to doing much and even getting a shower and dressed is tough if hubby at work but I'm trying to cling to it only being a short time as in a month or two she'll hopefully be more settled. Am considering introducing a dummy in future if need be though


----------



## Willow82

Congrats to all the new mummies!

Freya is almost 4 weeks old and is mainly formula fed due to low supply. A while back I posted that she had lost 12.6% of her birth weight, well she went on to lose another 2% and we were told to bottle feed her as it was clear that she was hardly getting anything from me. I am still breastfeeding her at the start of each feed time but she then has a whole bottle of formula afterwards.

She's quite good at settling during the day although it takes her a while. At night though, she isn't settling until 3am as she seems to be suffering from colic, she's drawing up her legs and crying in pain etc. She's also taking well over an hour to finish her bottle as a result. Feed times are lasting about 2 and a half hours from breastfeeding to bottle feeding her to settling her and she's supposed to be on a 3 hour schedule due to her weight loss!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Thanks ladies, still here today at 40+4, had some cramping from 3.30-5.00am ish this morning, but it hasn't turned into anything! Getting pretty frustrated and feeling like I'll still be pregnant in 2016, which is super close!!!


----------



## K8te

Hope it turns into something soon for you Tuesday.

I've been a little cramps this afternoon but that's about it. I'm thinkig this one also wants to be a 2016 baby.

Holding out for my sweep on Wednesday see if that gets us going, might end up with a New Year's Eve baby.

X


----------



## Babybump87

Shes gorgeous Beth. 

Hope you overdue ladies are holding out!!. I know how frustrating it is waiting for baby!. 

Glad all the other babies are doing so well too. I will be kinda sad when all the December babies have been born ! xx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

K8te said:


> Hope it turns into something soon for you Tuesday.
> 
> I've been a little cramps this afternoon but that's about it. I'm thinkig this one also wants to be a 2016 baby.
> 
> Holding out for my sweep on Wednesday see if that gets us going, might end up with a New Year's Eve baby.
> 
> X

The waiting is so hard, isn't it!? 

I see my OB on Wednesday so will be asking some questions then re getting this show on the road. Also have a post-dates scan to check on bubba. xx

I hope the S&S works for you! :flower:


----------



## LillyTame

Congratulations to all the new mommas! Gorgeous babies! :cloud9:

Sending labor dust to the last couple ladies still waiting! :dust:

kallie, I can't believe he is a month already! That's scary too because I don't want my little guy to grow up! :haha: I'm really loving my time with this little bitty guy :cloud9:


----------



## Babybump87

Posted this is formula feeding but wondering if any if you ladies can offer any advice. 

DD2 will be 4 weeks on Saturday and we have noticed that shes always looking for milk. Shes feeding nearly every 2 hours and sometimes taking 4oz sometimes only 2oz. We used to be on a 3/4 hourly feeds now it's all up the wall and shes feeding mostly all over the place. Theres no structure. :-/*

Anyone have any suggestions? . Should I try switch her milk to get into some sort of pattern?.*

Thanks x


----------



## Leann83

Babybump87 said:


> Posted this is formula feeding but wondering if any if you ladies can offer any advice.
> 
> DD2 will be 4 weeks on Saturday and we have noticed that shes always looking for milk. Shes feeding nearly every 2 hours and sometimes taking 4oz sometimes only 2oz. We used to be on a 3/4 hourly feeds now it's all up the wall and shes feeding mostly all over the place. Theres no structure. :-/*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? . Should I try switch her milk to get into some sort of pattern?.*
> 
> Thanks x

Our LOs were born the same day and our little man still isn't in a regular feeding routine... He'll kinda go every 3 hours during break the day but he could well decide that he's hungry after 2 hours. He's generally taking 3.5 - 4oz each bottle but there's certainly times where he'll only want 2oz. Personally I'm gonna just feed him when he's hungry and hopefully he'll settle into a more predictable schedule in the next couple of weeks. 

Our little guy isn't having the easiest start, he was admitted back to hospital at a week old with infection in his cord, cultures came back as him having group b strep and another one i can't remember the name of, so IV antibiotics for 2 days and 2 oral antibiotics for another 5 days... Back to doctor yesterday and he now has chest infection so another week of anti biotics &#9785; also terrified he's getting colic... He has screamed the house down after his last bottle before bed the last 2 nights for at least 1.5 - 2 hours where nothing would console him... Never had this with DS1 and colic is my worst nightmare &#128532;

How's everyone else getting on? :flower:


----------



## jumpingo

don't have much to add advice-wise...just chiming in to say that baby definitely doesn't have a set routine either at 5 weeks, today. 

her nursing during the day is totally random/on demand with no obvious pattern so far. then she'll be fussy from 6-11pm or so. she eventually gives in to sleep (she fights it like she's got a bad case of FOMO or something!:haha:) and will eat at roughly 1, 4, 6, 8/9. obviously every night is different, but in general, that's her pattern...for now! because as soon as you think you have something down, they'll change it up on you!:wacko::haha:


----------



## luna_19

Oh no leann I hope your boy is feeling better soon! My son did the "purple crying" thing for several weeks when he was tiny he would just scream and scream every night, so difficult to deal with:(

We are doing great Hayden was quite small but we managed to keep her weight loss at a minimum with a bit of donor milk until my milk came in on day 3. She lost about 7.5% of her weight but then started gaining quickly and was above her birth weight by day 6 :) she was last weighed at 10 days and is already up over 6 lbs, so proud of her :) we are getting tons more sleep this time around thanks to cosleeping, she does feed 3-4 times overnight but I am able to go straight back to sleep since I don't even have to get out of bed. She does seem to like waiting until we are both almost asleep to have a big poo though and it often leaks out the legs of her diaper because she's got tiny chicken legs :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

:bunny:


----------



## K8te

Hi ladies!

My little boy finally arrived 6 days late in a very quick delivery on the 30th. I was having irregular pains for most of the morning, very manageable so we went out visiting family before my mw appointment. Got to the appointment and the pains got worse, it didn't help she was running an hour behind. When she examined me she said I was a good 3-4cm with bulging membranes so sent me home at 5 to get my things and a bit of food and then go to the unit. I got there for 6 and was 7cm and my waters went. They were concerned about his heart rate so I had to go to the main hospital in an ambulance. I got there for 8.15 and by 8.43 he was out I couldn't believe how quick it all happened. My first was 6lb......this one was 7lb 14lb!!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats! Wow almost 2 lbs bigger :wacko:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I'm still here! 41+3 today, feel about 209+4 hahaha. I am going in to be induced, in four hours! I'm really really nervous, first labour, first induction, really wanted to go naturally (in terms of spontaneous labour) but also very excited to meet our long awaited miracle baby. Baby is estimated at about 9.8lbs so we're looking at a big bubba!!!


----------



## K8te

Aw hope the induction goes smoothly for you Tuesday.

X


----------



## wishingonastar

Tuesday hope induction goes smoothly. Soon baby be in your arms :)


----------



## Kallie3000

Good luck!!


----------



## ElmaWG

Congrats on your big boy, k8te!! Hope everything is going well.

Good luck, Tuesday. Hope your labor is over and done by now, and you're both doing well.


----------



## luna_19

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Blu10

Congratulations k8te and the other new mummies xx


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks for your input ladies on DD2's feeding. Things seem to have settled a bit now hopefully it will continue. 

Congrats on your baby K8te!!. 

Good luck with the induction. Hope all goes well ! x


----------



## Fliss

Sorry girls I've been a little pre-occupied &#128518;

My little girl was born bang on her due date (thanks to a very late induction the day before) so she is two weeks old tomorrow. 

It was a VERY quick labour and holy hell do I NOT recommend induction. 

They gave me the meds at 11pm (and I was called in for 3). Then I had an awful night of back-to-back contractions that never ever showed on the monitor. 

She refused to let them monitor her and kept wriggling about. 

They finally moved me down to labour ward at 7am and checked to see if they could break my waters (I was already at 2cm - so thankfully the "useless" contractions had actually been doing SOMETHING)

30-40 min later I was at 4. My community midwife happened to be on duty and popped in to see me but I was already in a lot of pain (induction both speeds up the duration and intensity of the contractions) so I remember she was there but I was already clutching my best friends hand (he was amazing he really was) and sobbing I couldn't do it, while my hubby was manning the TENS - tip: get a proper one!

Then they checked on me again (another 30-40 min later) and I'd moved up to 7 cm. One midwife commented at this point that I would have my baby by lunchtime. 

To which one of my entourage (dunno if husband or best friend) said "God lazy - I want this baby out by 10! To which the other member of the peanut gallery said "if she does I'll get her a macdonalds breakfast" 

In the meantime they'd (again) been struggling to monitor her as she kept moving around so they were trying to attach a clip to her head between contractions. Except there WAS NO "between" contractions. I can remember one of the staff saying that by the time we get this clip attached she will have had this baby. 

Next thing I was screaming that I needed to push - which terrified me as to the best of my knowledge I was still only at 7cm. 

But they told me to trust my body. The next is still a blur. I know I was screaming "help me" a lot because it was awful but I had my gas so I was trying to use it only in contractions. But the midwives talked me through. 

It got a bit hairy at the end because of the speed of everything (they wheeled in an IV stand at one point which scared the hell out of me) there was little pushes and worry over the placenta. 

She was born at 09:41 after less than an hours active labour. 

The placenta came shortly after with some intervention and I lost all the blood I was going to lose in one go. 

She weighed in at 7lb 15.5oz 

No stitches no tears and minimal grazes so that was good. 

We tried to breastfeed for 9 days but she was losing weight and her poops were wrong so we are on the bottle now. And while I'm still really sad about it, I know it's for HER good and I can't beat myself up about it.


----------



## justplay91

How's everyone doing? I haven't been on to check on our group in awhile. So many cute babies! I can't believe we've all had our bundles and will be moving on to the baby club. It seems like just a little bit ago we were enthusiastically sharing pictures of our bfps, and first ultrasounds. And the excitement of finding out who was having a boy or a girl... It's bittersweet for me because this was my last baby. I've had a great time with you guys, and thanks for keeping me company during my final pregnancy. See you in the baby/parenting forums!


----------



## Kallie3000

Fliss - no tears after that? Wow!

Justplay - doing great here, just feel like everything is going so fast! Loving being a mommy more and more every day. Baby is starting to smile, and that is AMAZING


----------



## justplay91

Kallie, my little girl is starting to smile too! Isn't it great? It's like finally a little gratification for all the middle of night feeds :haha:


----------



## Fliss

Ammy smiles but not "at" anything yet. Still adorable but I can't wait for it to mean something. 

I know that I've been really lucky recovery wise - I've just got a horrid pile that needs to do one then I'm back to normal.


----------



## Willow82

Glad that everyone is doing ok.

We're still struggling unfortunately as Freya has silent reflux which means she's in a lot of pain after feeds. She won't settle at night until at least 3am. Last night it was 5am :(

She was prescribed gaviscon which only made her constipated. So she is now on ranitidine which according to the information leaflet shouldn't really be used in children under 3.

The only positives are that she will settle on the sling which means I can still get on with stuff and that the doctors are taking it seriously. If the ranitidine doesn't work, she will probably be referred to the hospital to look at other meds and the possibility of a cows milk allergy.


----------



## Nikie

Hello....can see no one has been on this group for a long time but just wanted to check in just in case someone else is feeling nostalgic! I remember when i used to spend all day everyday on this group! My little Jessica is having a nap :) hope everyone is doing well! Xxx


----------



## BethMaassen

Yeah. It has been some time since I was last here. I am not even sure announced when my daughter was born. 
I am well, will be seeing my doctor tomorrow because I think I have postpartum depression. Moira has silent reflux AND colic, so it has been rough. Big sister Athiliya is adjusting well.. Although she acts out pretty badly at times.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: glad you are going to the Dr it's so important to take care of yourself. My first was a bit colicky he would cry for hours every evening, not fun at all :nope:

We are doing well, baby girl is growing way too fast :cry:


----------



## BethMaassen

They really do grow so fast! Moira is already 13lbs! And Athiliya will be 2 next month! :cry:


----------



## Babybump87

My big girl was three last week... gone way too fast. I did have a little cry lol.

Beth amazing you are seeking help and advice. .

Olivia is amazing feeding well apart from reflux. Shes such a happy baby. Usually sleeps a good 6 or 7 hours of a night.. so lucky hoping it lasts. 

Glad everyone is doing well x


----------



## Nikie

Anyone still around?! Jessica is 8 months now - crawling and even standing! Would be nice to stay in touch :)


----------



## luna_19

We are here! Hayden started crawling at 6 months and pulling up shortly after :wacko: I think she will be a very early walker she just wants to keep up with big bro


----------



## Nikie

Hi! It's crazy isn't it! Jessica is crawling before the other babies in my group but the other mums just feel sorry for me! Haha!


----------



## luna_19

Haha I know I see other babies just sitting happily in one spot and feel kimd of jealous, we only hadthat for a few weeks :haha:


----------



## BethMaassen

Nikie said:


> Anyone still around?! Jessica is 8 months now - crawling and even standing! Would be nice to stay in touch :)

Hi there! Moira is now 7 months! She is army crawling and warking on actually crawling, she almost has it, and she is practicing standing up, and even cruising! :O :O 
It is crazy how time flew.


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi December mommies! My LO has been crawling for a week now, and he's already eaten cat food at least three times. Oh the word is finally within reach!


----------



## luna_19

Hayden went straight for the dog food a soon as she got mobile :haha:


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

Darcy is 8 months and can't crawl yet whichim glad of reading all your comments cos she's mischieveous already haha. She lies on her belly and can move around a bit but it's not crawling and not army crawling either lol. She's a tinker &#128522; Here she is xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## camocutie2006

Alabama started crawling right at the beginning of July. She has 6 teeth.. Pulling up on everything and cruising along the couch as well as standing with only one hand on the object she's pulled up on.


----------



## Babybump87

Hey ladies. 
How are you and your bubs doing? 

Olivia is 8 months old now. She's just started crawling and is getting around very fast. She is teething but no teeth as yet! . She's such a happy, joyful baby. DD1 loves her immensely and they already have such a close bond. 

I love hearing the laughter of my girls when they are playing. Makes me feel proud !!. 

x x


----------



## justplay91

Hi ladies! I have missed this group! Zoe is 8.5 months and has been crawling for over a month now. Still no teeth! She is so tiny still, too. It's weird to see this baby that looks about 5 months crawling around and pulling up on everything! Lol. She also doesn't have any teeth yet, babybump87. I always think she is teething, but they never seem to pop through! I'm with you on loving seeing them play together, too. It fills me with joy to hear them giggle together! 
I can't believe in just a little over three months our babies will be starting to turn one! How has it been so long since they were born?!


----------



## luna_19

Haha yes it is so strange seeing such a small baby so mobile! Hayden can't be much more than 16lbs and she is crawlikg everywhere and pulling up on everything :haha:

My first was a late teether so I'm expecting the same for Hayden, I think he was about 9.5 months when he got his first tooth


----------



## justplay91

Luna, my LO is only about 16 lbs too! People always see her and comment how tiny/skinny she is even though she eats like a cow. Lol. I think their tinyness helps them to be more mobile! My son was a giant chunk and he hit all of his milestones late until he started crawling and lost a bunch of the baby fat. :haha:

I attached a pic of my Zoe. How are everyone else's December babes doing?
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1471057171812.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nessaw

Eva is only just coming up to 16lbs too. She literally just crawled for the first time on Sunday. We've had 2 little teeth for a while now but nothing else seems to be coming through as yet!


----------



## luna_19

<3 little babies!
 



Attached Files:







2016-08-16 09.45.53.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## justplay91

Luna, what a cutie you have there! How is she doing with her big brother? Or, should I say, how is he doing with her? Lol.


----------



## Babybump87

Aww so pleased everyone is doing well. 

Its so scary . Time is going too quick.!!. 

Are you ladies planning anymore children? ! X


----------



## luna_19

justplay91 said:


> Luna, what a cutie you have there! How is she doing with her big brother? Or, should I say, how is he doing with her? Lol.

He is great! Hr need lots of reminding to be gentle but he just loves making her laugh and gets so excited when she learns something new <3


----------



## Babybump87

Aww thats so cute Luna !

Olivia just started to pull herself up on things namely the TV stand!!. Doing something new every week!!. 

X


----------



## justplay91

Babybump87, well we weren't PLANNING anymore children per se, but we may have had an oops and are actually about 9 weeks pregnant with #3! I'm excited, but extremely overwhelmed at the idea of having 3 kids under 3... 

Zoe has started pulling herself up, too! We were just talking about how she couldn't quite do it yet, and then like two minutes later she pulled herself right up on the ottoman! I can't believe they will be one before we know it...


----------



## luna_19

Definitely not planning any more kids, I don't know hpw I would manage three! I just love the newborn/baby stage though so wouldn't be devastated about an oops though I do have an iud in anf hoping my hubs "decides" to get snipped by the time it needs to come out. I'm pretty sure if we had an oops he would be running to the vasectomy clinic :haha:


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

No more babies here either, got our pigeon pair as my Mam calls them lol. The HV came out today to do Darcy's 9 month check as I'll be back to work again next Thursday after the very quick summer hols. Everything's as should be, asked if she was crawling I said no but she can get herself around but I can't really describe how she does it, it's not a crawl and not an army sniper crawl either, she's a bit like a worm :rofl: but she thinks it won't be long til she's walking as she's pulling herself up off the floor using our hands iykwim. She now weighs 22lb 6oz but is following her centile so doing great :thumbup: xx


----------



## justplay91

Hey, how are everyone's ONE YEAR OLDS doing?! I've read back over the beginning of this thread when we were all first getting our bfps, and I can't believe how long ago it was now! My little baby girl is walking, talking (a little) and weighs about 19.5 lbs. She's a huge light in our lives!

How are your December Snowflakes 2015 doing?


----------



## BethMaassen

I can't believe how fast time has passed! We are getting ready for Moira's Birthday this Friday! She is walking and babbling. She listens better than big sister. She is very attached to mommy. And last weighed she weighed in at a chunky 24lbs!


----------



## Babybump87

Wow forgot about this thread. So happy your baby is doing well !!. 

Liv had her first birthday two weeks ago !!. Gone too quick. her bond with big sister is amazing they adore each other. 

Hope she has a fantastic first birthday !!. 

Hope everyone else and their babys are doing well !! xx


----------



## Babybump87

congratulations justplay on your pregnancy !. xx


----------



## justplay91

Thank you babybump87! It was a BIG surprise pregnancy!

Isn't the sibling bond just so lovely to see? Although right now my two are fighting over a book as I try to eat breakfast. Hahaha.


----------



## luna_19

This year has gone by so fast! :cry:

Hayden had her birthday on Sunday, she had lots of fun. Still not walking but she is just starting to stand on her own so hopefully soon! Isn't she just the cutest thing ever?
 



Attached Files:







045.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## justplay91

Luna, she is a cutie! Oh my goodness! 
This is my little girl.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161219_141929775.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fliss

My babski is one and I'm on the list for a full hysterectomy but DH has just accepted a relocation offer to move us to Boston MA so it might not happen in time... don't think there'll be another baby though &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Babybump87

We are hopefully going to try for a third this year!. Not sure when maybe spring/summer time. Wish us luck ! x


----------



## justplay91

Wow, good luck babybump87! I hope you get pregnant when you want to!


----------



## Babybump87

Thank you Justplay!. 

Not long till your due date now ! . Good luck x


----------



## BethMaassen

Congratulations, Justplay! Good Luck TTC, Babybump! 

DH and I have been TTC #3 since August.

Here is my little lady, 13 months old as of yesterday! 

https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h437/HotaruFhang/Girlss/IMG_7852_zpsr3wdr7mg.jpg


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow amazing Beth . Good luck!!. 

Awee she's adorable !!.


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh just came across this thread !! 

How is everyone’s December babies doing ??!


----------



## Nikie

Babybump87 said:


> Oh gosh just came across this thread !!
> 
> How is everyone’s December babies doing ??!

Hey! Wow - Jessica is 5 1/2 now! And she’s finally a big sister….Isabella is 9 months old! We are doing so well - how you doing?!


----------



## Babybump87

Nikie said:


> Hey! Wow - Jessica is 5 1/2 now! And she’s finally a big sister….Isabella is 9 months old! We are doing so well - how you doing?!

awww wow that’s amazing !!!
We are doing great thank you ! 
Olivia’s a big sister now too! We had James who turns 2 this month ! 

So nice your still using the forum ! I hope others are too !


----------



## Nikie

Babybump87 said:


> awww wow that’s amazing !!!
> We are doing great thank you !
> Olivia’s a big sister now too! We had James who turns 2 this month !
> 
> So nice your still using the forum ! I hope others are too !

Yes I used it for my most recent pregnancy! I joined a ‘September 2020’ group but it wasn’t as active as this one used to be! Would be lovely to hear from everyone wouldn’t it!


----------



## Babybump87

Aww it’s a shame the forum is not as active as it once was but I like to see the old names come back ! 
I just lurk about here now and a few
Members return at Christmas time for the grotto !


----------

